# Tahoe OG in Dual Monster Plant System (Scrog Edition)



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, so the second chapter begins. I want to thank 323Cheezy and his better half for these two lovely cuts. Roots are white and healthy...and they already give a nice little stink. Great job Cheeze.













Here we go again...

Oh, Edit:

Tahoe
1000w
4x2
AN Sensi


----------



## medicine21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Front row seat for me! Good luck, man!


----------



## smokebros (Sep 23, 2011)

Subbed and ready to go


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks bros! I won't let you down.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 23, 2011)

Read your last grow, definately subbed up for this one.


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay I'm actually here for the start of this one . Can't wait to see the monsters you grow!!!!


----------



## dirk d (Sep 23, 2011)

alright jin, im subb'd goo luck with the grow bro! you running cali connect tahoe og? or the tahoe "clone only"?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

dirk d said:


> alright jin, im subb'd goo luck with the grow bro! you running cali connect tahoe og? or the tahoe "clone only"?


It's a clone only variety that has a pretty interesting background as told by 323Cheezy, the guy who got 'em for me.


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 23, 2011)

Count me in..


----------



## daveroller (Sep 23, 2011)

I posted this on your last journal by mistake, but I subscribed to THIS one now. (And I'm not even high. )


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

mike91sr said:


> Count me in..


Peace, Pilgrim.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I posted this on your last journal by mistake, but I subscribed to THIS one now. (And I'm not even high. )


That's cool. I think that old journal is still gonna get activity anyway.

I'll report that not much has changed. I got them on a next-to-nothing ppm of 110. They look happy and perky. Whenever I see little white hair-like roots poking out of the bottom of the rockwool cube (like Cheezy's clones had) I always end up finishing a grow and harvesting much bud... That's the 'little white roots' guarantee. I examined them carefully before planting and all I saw were little white hairs poking out at the bottom. Nice. Not even a single dry strand of root.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Read your last grow, definately subbed up for this one.


Thanks, brother.



brandon727272 said:


> Yay I'm actually here for the start of this one . Can't wait to see the monsters you grow!!!!


Hi, Brandon.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

As some of you may already know, when the lights go HPS 12/12, that's when the show really starts with the daily updates. But for now, doing my utmost to keep this a picture heavy journal, let's track daily progress with a slightly closer series of shots starting with these:

Don't let the look of this one fool you. This could very well end up being the stronger plant. I've seen the weaker clone overtake the stronger one before.






Ah yes, with a 1000w MH blazing down on these little girls, even without the flash, the unreal brightness shines through. I've spent a lot of time tinkering with photography, so light intensity is a subject especially close to my heart.







I'm a pretty picky clone shopper. I can't stand the fucked-up, scraggly, dry-ass clones some of these shops try to pass off. I rate these very high in overall health. The leaves are very delicate and tender, displaying the refined blade pattern of the mother plant it came from.

edit:

Though you can't see it in these photos, I would like to note that the stems of these clones are very fresh and have nice purple stripes running through them.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay I let them go just about 36 hours in the light. They look like they could use a little rest, so I started the 18/6 cycle. I always give new clones an extended light period when I first plant them. 

I've noticed, though, that the six hour dark period is a real catalyst in terms of stimulating growth. That darkness activity is pretty important -- in flower *and *veg. That's why I don't agree with 24/7 lights for veg. I think it stresses the plant.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe. But here's a side by side comparison from yesterday's photos. Not much, but you can see that the new growth has increased in size in less than 24 hours.





















Don't worry. I'm not gonna keep doing this every day. I don't want to bore you to death. This is just for demonstration purposes. As you can see, even after just one day in there, they've grown noticeably to the naked eye.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay, after less then two hours into today's light period, they are looking perky and are definitely starting something up.

Hear that, 323Cheezy? They're growing!


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 24, 2011)

Totally ready for the monster action!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Totally ready for the monster action!


Me too. I'm really liking these little girls. They have responded instantly to being planted in there.


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 25, 2011)

Subbed and looking very nice, again I am extremely jealous at how tidy your set up is; but it does give me something to strive for. Looks like I am about 2 to 3 weeks ahead of you in my SCRoG.

I think herb plants just love being grown by lordjin.

regards,


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Subbed and looking very nice, again I am extremely jealous at how tidy your set up is; but it does give me something to strive for. Looks like I am about 2 to 3 weeks ahead of you in my SCRoG.
> 
> I think herb plants just love being grown by lordjin.
> 
> ...


Thanks, boss.

I'll respond to your kind comment with my first AN to GH comparison note. The AN concentrate mixture is a clear sort of rosy amber color (not the dark brown of GH). At the clone introduction stage my weak GH fluid was still pretty clear, but you already detect a little something something in the water. The solution remains perfectly clear with low AN concentrations. I like that.

The clones are responding with excellent vigor. I think these clones have the record of all my grows in response time. They started growing almost as soon as I put the pots in and turned on the sprayers. Now I don't know if it's the clone health or the AN... and although it's very early in the game, I'll say it looks very promising. Very smelly for such tiny things, too.

I can tell it's a refined genetic just by the way the leaf blades look and the smell of course.

Edit:

I have a lot of activity in my water, so at first when there are no roots in the res, the ph tends to rise. I don't see a huge difference between AN and GH in this category, but the AN does seem to adjust more predictably and seems to require less up down fluid to respond.


----------



## dirk d (Sep 25, 2011)

jin, i think that if you update more than once a day you must submit a new healthy female pic! lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2011)

dirk d said:


> jin, i think that if you update more than once a day you must submit a new healthy female pic! lol


I'll try to. I still have tons of alternate images from the girls you've already seen, but I really want to do a brand new shoot to go with my new journal. We shall see.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2011)

You didn't think I would start a new journal and spare you of my usual ramblings, did you?

I have to say, though I tend to wait too long between grows, it's a great feeling to start up again. I think I kind of like letting the anticipation build by taking long breaks and just smoking on the last harvest like a fuckin' bump on a log. I know I should start again right away, but like I said to Cheeze, these grows can be draining.

But enough about that. It's just good to start again. It makes me feel much more like a participant rather than just a bowl-smoking spectator.

And to celebrate the start of a new grow, let's take a closer look at one of my favorite avatars from my last journal. Here's Stephy again. Pushing the limits of the moderators' patience...that's what I do here.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 25, 2011)

Bust out the MOSH!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Bust out the MOSH!


Absolutely. But I think it's best if I space them out a bit between posts. I don't want to push the mods too hard and have them deleted.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay, I said wasn't gonna do this every day, but I think I'll scratch that and make this as detailed a progress report as possible. I'm collecting these as a time lapse series from day one of planting. For the daily updates, I'll just continue to compare the new photos to the day one photos and I'll show them later as a complete series.

Plant 1 Day 1:





Plant 1 Day 3:






Plant 2 Day 1:





Plant 2 Day 3:






In the first few days after planting, the clones are usually spending most of their energy establishing roots. I normally don't see much visible plant growth at this stage, but these little girls are telling a different story.

EDIT:
As you can see, the new growth has almost doubled in size in a little less than two days. These babies may be tiny now, but with the kind of vigor they're exhibiting so early on, I'm almost afraid of flower time. Hope the cage holds.


----------



## Slivers (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking good man


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Looking good man


Why thank you. 

I'm really trying to go all out to show my grow every step of the way. I'm paying premium membership at Photobucket, so I may as well go hog wild on the pix. That's what the people want from a journal anyway... pictures, pictures, pictures. You, the faithful journal subscriber, see what I, the grower, sees... every single day of the grow. Now that's a journal imo.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

As you may have already guessed, I don't let a single comment on my journal go by without responding to it directly. So if you have something to say, make sure it's something good... or at the very least nothing nasty. Lol.

Unrelated side note: 

I'm still smoking my stale Diablo crumbs and I'm still having a pretty good time with it.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 26, 2011)

gettin way bigger


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

smokebros said:


> gettin way bigger


Yikes!  Are you referring to my clones or are you just happy to see my latest bumpy bump girl? Lol.


----------



## Declectic (Sep 26, 2011)

sub'd ur new grow 


lordjin said:


>


where are those PICS!?!?!?!? (or did I miss them? lol you other thread grew by leaps and bounds, hard to skim through it all lol)


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

Declectic said:


> sub'd ur new grow
> 
> 
> where are those PICS!?!?!?!? (or did I miss them? lol you other thread grew by leaps and bounds, hard to skim through it all lol)


 
Yes, my other thread is a maze of bullshit. But every now and again, you'll find a treasure.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 26, 2011)

Declectic said:


> where are those PICS!?!?!?!? (or did I miss them? lol you other thread grew by leaps and bounds, hard to skim through it all lol)


Most were removed because, although it's ok to post pictures of legal (and illegal) marijuana grows, it's not ok to post pictures of mostly clothed/tastefully non-nude women.

Which I'll never understand.


----------



## Declectic (Sep 26, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Most were removed because, although it's ok to post pictures of legal (and illegal) marijuana grows, it's not ok to post pictures of mostly clothed/tastefully non-nude women.
> 
> Which I'll never understand.


 BOO!!! 

LJ PM me a link bro! YOU PROMISED!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Most were removed because, although it's ok to post pictures of legal (and illegal) marijuana grows, it's not ok to post pictures of mostly clothed/tastefully non-nude women.
> 
> Which I'll never understand.


Well to the mods' credit, I will say that they later allowed me to post weekly girly pix during flower... And those are still up. I just made sure this one was still there -- also gives me an excuse for posting it again.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

Declectic said:


> BOO!!!
> 
> LJ PM me a link bro! YOU PROMISED!


I'm currently in communication with one of the models as I'm working on getting my nude sets up on on a website called Zivity.


----------



## dirk d (Sep 26, 2011)

keep em coming jin!! lol im loving it! also i do have a minor in photography. just so you know. so if you need an assistant -- im your guy!!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

dirk d said:


> keep em coming jin!! lol im loving it! also i do have a minor in photography. just so you know. so if you need an assistant -- im your guy!!


Lol. If I had a nickel for every time a guy volunteered to be my assistant, I'd have like 45 cents!

But I will keep your qualifications in mind. 

That little e-book thing I made in my last journal was fun, but I made that a limited time offer since it comes dangerously close to spamming RIU. And I certainly don't want to do that.

I'll keep photographing beautiful women just like I'll keep growing beautiful plants... It's just in my blood. I'll try to do a brand new shoot with a new model during this here Tahoe grow... But even if that doesn't end up happening, I plan to make a really strong push in my photographic efforts in the coming year. I also have a mind at building an entire grow room, so we shall what's what in 2012.


----------



## dirk d (Sep 26, 2011)

i have also spent many years rubbing oil on beautiful mostly naked women. just had to throw that out there lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i have also spent many years rubbing oil on beautiful mostly naked women. just had to throw that out there lol


ha ha, let me guess, you're either a massuer or you work in the adult film industry.
Me? years of experience having oil rubbed on me by beautiful women -- but not always full realease, unfortunately. Lol!


----------



## daveroller (Sep 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> ha ha, let me guess, you're either a massuer or you work in the adult film industry.
> Me? years of experience having oil rubbed on me by beautiful women -- but not always full realease, unfortunately. Lol!


You should see the rack on my Russian masseuse... I'm finding more and more that we have in common, Jin.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mgv88ZLi6LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgv88ZLi6LY&feature=related[/video]

Lookin' good Jin!!!







That scrog's gonna' be SwEeT!!!

sub'd & voted
UCDWC~


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

That's an interesting cover of a Kate Bush classic.

I named one of my plants Kate Bush once.

edit:

An interesting visual too. Very nice to space out on.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

Check out these nitrogen hungry little bitches. The new growth is so vigorous, I sense a little yellowing of the older growth. So I increased the ppm and introduced calmag.

Note that this is just preliminary growth as the roots establish themselves. Once the roots get going, it's explosion time. Explosion time generally takes 5-7 days to start fully.

Plant 1 Day 1





Plant 1 Day 4






Plant 2 Day 1





Plant 2 Day 4


----------



## ejbarraza (Sep 26, 2011)

how do i subscribe to his thread....really wana see how it turns out....also from SoCal


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> how do i subscribe to his thread....really wana see how it turns out....also from SoCal


I think you just did by commenting. Just hit the "my rollitup" tab and I should pop up every time I update (and that's a lot).

Thanks for watching. SoCal bud rules.


----------



## daveroller (Sep 26, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> how do i subscribe to his thread....really wana see how it turns out....also from SoCal


I believe what you do is go up to the top of this page.
See the dark bar below the thread title?
On the right side of that bar, click on "Thread Tools".
Then select "Subscribe to This Thread". This item is so faint on all of my computers that I can barely read it. It's the last item in the drop-down list, though.

But I'm new here, so there might very well be a better way to do it.


----------



## jaydub360 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok so I sub'd bcuz I'm a noob and have quickly become a fan of your journals! PEACE


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2011)

jaydub360 said:


> Ok so I sub'd bcuz I'm a noob and have quickly become a fan of your journals! PEACE


Thanks. I'm beginning to feel like a summer camp counselor and you're all my unruly little sex maniacs.


----------



## daveroller (Sep 27, 2011)

jaydub360 said:


> Ok so I sub'd bcuz I'm a noob and have quickly become a fan of your journals! PEACE


You came to the right place, friend. Jin's a master at growing pot.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2011)

daveroller said:


> You came to the right place, friend. Jin's a master at growing pot.


Ouch. Thanks, Dave. But I'd prefer experienced hobbyist. 

I'm not sure I've acheived true mastery in anything except napping.


----------



## daveroller (Sep 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ouch. Thanks, Dave. But I'd prefer experienced hobbyist.
> 
> I'm not sure I've acheived true mastery in anything except napping.


Okay, maybe 'master' is a bit much... But Jay, you can learn a hell of a lot from this experienced hobbyist. And he's really good about offering advice to the newb community.

EDIT: Anyway, you don't want to learn from a master at your level, because you wouldn't be able to understand what they're talking about half the time. Jin's journals are accessible for the not so tech savvy and they're also fun to read (and have the best photos around).


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Okay, maybe 'master' is a bit much... But Jay, you can learn a hell of a lot from this experienced hobbyist. And he's really good about offering advice to the newb community.
> 
> EDIT: Anyway, you don't want to learn from a master at your level, because you wouldn't be able to understand what they're talking about half the time. Jin's journals are accessible for the not so tech savvy and they're also fun to read (and have the best photos around).


woop woop! A bottle of bubbly for you!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2011)

I always notice a bit of temporary deficiency as the roots take hold. Note the slight yellowing as the new growth continues to size up. I attribute this to the harsh amount of oxygen in my res and the dual mag drive pumps. I'm replacing lost mineral with calmag steadily. Once the roots develop, they just green up and go mad, so sit tight.

Plant 1 Day 1





Plant 1 Day 5






Plant 2 Day 1





Plant 2 Day 5





I know how this one looks compared to the other one, but I have high expectations of this little thing for some reason. I always root for the underdog.

She looks like she's starting to green a bit in her new growth. Go, little baby, go!

edit:

Note the leaf droop. I think I've been a little overboard with the sprayers, so I cut it way down, giving them much more drip dry time.

edit:

These little things stink already. I guess they don't call him 323Cheezy for nothing.

One more thing:

I sense a vine-like growth coming from these puppies, just like my Platinum clones grew. This is ideal for training with the screen.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 27, 2011)

Subbing. Glad I can be here for the beginning. I just made a single 5 gal DWC with my brother. My first DIY. It was fun and really, really, almost too terribly easy.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 27, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Subbing. Glad I can be here for the beginning. I just made a single 5 gal DWC with my brother. My first DIY. It was fun and really, really, almost too terribly easy.


That's just the pleasantly surprised reaction I had when I installed my screen.

Pix please of your new build in action (when you can).


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 27, 2011)

I should have some very soon :}


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

I got pics of the bucket up. very, very simple. If we build an enclosure for it I will let you know. Right now he is planning on testing a Bell Pepper seed in it. He is waiting to get his recommendation because of medical paperwork.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 28, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Right now he is planning on testing a Bell Pepper seed in it. He is waiting to get his recommendation because of medical paperwork.


Pfft, pop them beans! If he's on the way to legal, might as well get started early 


Looking Good, Jin! Keep it up!


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

As soon as a bank error is fixed I will be getting seeds. I will be growing clones too. When he is ready then they will already be vegged ;}


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

I've always wondered what it would be like to grow a non-cannabis plant in my box. I bet I could grow the meanest tomatoes.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

We will see how his bellpepper turns out. He only has a couple weeks to a month before he has an ID to get his recommendation. Then he will probably rip it out and wanna plant a clone in it right away haha.

I kept telling him to put a tomato in there, he flat refuses haha.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> We will see how his bellpepper turns out. He only has a couple weeks to a month before he has an ID to get his recommendation. Then he will probably rip it out and wanna plant a clone in it right away haha.
> 
> I kept telling him to put a tomato in there, he flat refuses haha.


I want you to post a picture of the bell pepper plant here in my journal before you kill it or eat it.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I want you to post a picture of the bell pepper plant here in my journal before you kill it or eat it.


4 shizzle. Hopefully it goes well. Probably gonna take awhile to get a bell on it too.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> 4 shizzle. Hopefully it goes well. Probably gonna take awhile to get a bell on it too.


Yeah... that's cool. I wanna see that.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 28, 2011)

I was contemplating planting Basil in my garden. I hate paying for something that I know I can grow.


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 28, 2011)

bell peppers and herb, that would make some nice pasta sauce. 

regards,


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, everyone! I fucked up a little bit. So it just goes to show you that even an old dog like me can make a mistake.

I was so fixated by their trouble absorbing N, that I thought the res needed more. So I added more. A little better, but they were drooping. I cut the watering schedule down drastically but the drooping persisted, got worse even. And today I noticed a tiny bit of browning on the tips of a couple of leaves on plant 1.

So I finally decided my ph was off. I've dialed it down to 5.4 and they seem better already. But I did screw up. Usually when I ride young plants at 5.7-5.8, they're more or less okay, but how quickly I forget I'm dealing with OG. But the more sensitive an OG clone is, the better the OG goodness will be. So this is kind of a good sign actually.

The ph never goes higher than 5.7 with this AN mixture, but the babies don't like that... no they don't. Now I'm watching the ph like a hawk to keep it low. 

Pix in a moment.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I was contemplating planting Basil in my garden. I hate paying for something that I know I can grow.


I like the idea of growing martian baseball-sized strawberries.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> bell peppers and herb, that would make some nice pasta sauce.
> 
> regards,


You handy in the kitchen, are ya?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

A visual of my little fuck-up. Here's a comparison with yesterday's photos. Note the drooping on both plants and the brown tips on plant one. Again, noticing a very high sensitivity to the ph at young clone age... just like the Diablos before them. These young babies need very acidic ph it looks like.

Plant 1 Day 5





Plant 1 Day 6






Plant 2 Day 5





Plant 2 Day 6






Each new set of clones I plant behaves a little differently from the plants before them. Man, these elite OG's are a bitch. Patience...

Edit:

I think growers don't talk enough about the clone re-vegging process. That's RE-vegging. Most of these clones come in a state of pre-flower, showing lone baby calyxes and single hairs. (The Diablos showed a single calyx at each node all through veg). These aren't any different. I think there is a critical period where the clones are struggling to revert fully to a vegetative state. They're prone to deficiencies at this crucial juncture. That's what these babies are trying to do now.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Sep 28, 2011)

Half the plants I'm vegging right now are re-veg, I had one start to look like that even go a little further I upped the dose of c/mag from 1/4 to 1/2 strength and haven't had it show up again.
How are your c/mag levels jin?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Half the plants I'm vegging right now are re-veg, I had one start to look like that even go a little further I upped the dose of c/mag from 1/4 to 1/2 strength and haven't had it show up again.
> How are your c/mag levels jin?


I'm running just under 2ml per gallon. What do you consider half strength? Should I give them more?

edit:

I also think my ph was too high. I lowered it and increased my ppm to full cutting strength. I'm pretty sure they'll shake if off and explode soon. This always happens to me early when I'm figuring out the exact conditions they like.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 28, 2011)

I think they'll be fine, but here's a closer look at the brown tips and the general deficient look.

plant 1






plant 2 this one really stinks. I can already imagine the bud from this smell.





This one looks scraggly right now, but why is it the stinkier of the two? Look out for this one.

Edit:

And although it looks a little shitty next to plant 1 at the moment, you'll notice this one doesn't have any of those brown tips... I'll go out on a limb right now and say this one will end up being the bigger yielder.

Edit 2:

I'm happy to show my 'bumpy starts' to you. I experienced almost the exact same thing with the Diablos early on. I just left that ugly little part out. Not this time. This time I'm committed to showing my ass fully in public. Hope you like it.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Sep 29, 2011)

The manufacturer says 5ml/g I started off at 2 then bumped to 3ml/g, as the grow goes on I'll continue to bump it slowly I just didn't want to start off full strength from cuttings.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> The manufacturer says 5ml/g I started off at 2 then bumped to 3ml/g, as the grow goes on I'll continue to bump it slowly I just didn't want to start off full strength from cuttings.


Peace. I start off at one. I'm at two and will add another ml per gallon if things don't start shaping up quickly.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay so I got up this morning and checked the ph which was at 5.5 when I left them last night. It rose only to 5.6 overnight. Good sign.

Edit:

That's why I love growing prime OGs. The challenge. They're harder to start, sometimes the height gets aways from you, AND let's not forget that they're notoriously stubborn yielders. 

At times I think how easy it would be for me to drop a couple of fem seeds of some forgiving, large-budding strain in my system. When I've done this in the past, it was 'set it and forget it.' They just started kicking ass green from day one and never looked back.

Even though my past four grows have been OG strains, I still have trouble forgetting that it's not as easy as that with these OG clones. But I'm always reminded when they start drooping and yellowing in conditions that would be just fine for most seed strains.

So why do I (and other OG growers) put up with it? Because if I had to choose from a high-grade OG nug grown by a master right here in Cali or some of Arjan's "world's finest" Canna Cup winning Haze... I'll choose the OG Kush every time.

Arjan always describes the high of his Haze as "soaring and clear." Man, I wish he could have tried some of that Ghost I grew. THAT shit was "soaring and clear."


----------



## smokebros (Sep 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay so I got up this morning and checked the ph which was at 5.5 when I left them last night. It rose only to 5.6 overnight. Good sign.


This is always good news.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2011)

smokebros said:


> This is always good news.


You said it, brother. I started my day with a "happy ph face" or "happy phace." Lol.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 29, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I was contemplating planting Basil in my garden. I hate paying for something that I know I can grow.


I was growing some basil out front. Phenomenal, nothing beats the taste of actually fresh Basil. I had a Green Bell, Rosemary and chives. Seriously, I don't understand why my dad and his friends wanted green lawns. I would much rather have a produce section as my yard.



lordjin said:


> Okay so I got up this morning and checked the ph which was at 5.5 when I left them last night. It rose only to 5.6 overnight. Good sign.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I need clones :{ My girls are finishing and I have been reluctant to pay 50 bucks for 10 seeds from a seedbank. That same 50 bucks could get me already known genetics that I can see the plant they come from and know they are female. Plus seeds seem much more fanatical.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I need clones :{ My girls are finishing and I have been reluctant to pay 50 bucks for 10 seeds from a seedbank. That same 50 bucks could get me already known genetics that I can see the plant they come from and know they are female. Plus seeds seem much more fanatical.


Yes, yes. I have paid ridiculous prices for seeds in the past only to never receive a package... I won't name any names (Attitude), but that's why I'm strictly clone only now. Well, that and OG is cut only anyway.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2011)

Good song to get high to. Bet you didn't know they were Native American.

[video]http://youtu.be/-7eloXr2iak[/video]


----------



## daveroller (Sep 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yes, yes. I have paid ridiculous prices for seeds in the past only to never receive a package... I won't name any names (Attitude), but that's why I'm strictly clone only now. Well, that and OG is cut only anyway.


The Attitude guarantees delivery of seeds now if you buy some token item from them in your order, like a t-shirt or coffee cup for $10. That makes the package less likely to be opened up by Customs. And if you don't receive your package when ordered this way, they say they'll send you a replacement. Makes buying seeds even more expensive I know, but it's my only option where I live. So far I've received all 3 or 4 packages that I ordered. It's just hard for me to wait 3-4 weeks for delivery. Most of that time the package is sitting in Customs.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2011)

daveroller said:


> The Attitude guarantees delivery of seeds now if you buy some token item from them in your order, like a t-shirt or coffee cup for $10. That makes the package less likely to be opened up by Customs. And if you don't receive your package when ordered this way, they say they'll send you a replacement. Makes buying seeds even more expensive I know, but it's my only option where I live. So far I've received all 3 or 4 packages that I ordered. It's just hard for me to wait 3-4 weeks for delivery. Most of that time the package is sitting in Customs.


right. But I think that's part of the problem. Get a guarantee on your delivery for an added expense. Don't want to pay the added expense? You didn't receive your package? We told you to spend more to avoid this.

And yes, sitting there and fretting about customs is something I don't miss at all.

I just wish continued success to people placing their orders, and I'm glad you never experienced this. I'm not trying to sway anyone from ordering from Attitude because this could happen with any seed bank.. It's just that when you're sitting there waiting anxiously to start a grow and nothing comes, and you're out hundreds, it's not easily forgotten. 

I def feel lucky that I don't have to rely on overseas seed banks.


----------



## jaydub360 (Sep 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> And yes, sitting there and fretting about customs is something I don't miss at all.
> 
> I just wish continued success to people placing their orders, and I'm glad you never experienced this. I'm not trying to sway anyone from ordering from Attitude because this could happen with any seed bank.. It's just that when you're sitting there waiting anxiously to start a grow and nothing comes, and you're out hundreds, it's not easily forgotten.


just got my seeds from Attitude today! I'm completely stoked...this is my first grow and waiting the last 3 weeks has been hell. I did purchase mine with their "token" item. I initially thought this was just a scheme to get more money from their customers,( I still think it probably is) nevertheless I feel better after reading your post lordjin... Now lets git to growin!! PEACE


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2011)

jaydub360 said:


> just got my seeds from Attitude today! I'm completely stoked...this is my first grow and waiting the last 3 weeks has been hell. I did purchase mine with their "token" item. I initially thought this was just a scheme to get more money from their customers,( I still think it probably is) nevertheless I feel better after reading your post lordjin... Now lets git to growin!! PEACE


 
So my over 200.00 seed order didn't come because I didn't buy a coffee mug? Uh, yeah. Okay.

But enough of that crap. YOU got your seeds and that's all that matters. So, yes, can we please start growing now? lol.

What strain you pick up? Tell me about the grow technique you intend to use.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 29, 2011)

I decided not to keep killing you with boring daily growth pictures of slightly struggling clones, so I'll just give a written report:

Plants are still struggling along as the roots get going. Not much change. Still a bit droopy but the brown spots aren't getting worse and I see none developing on the new growth, which is still growing. I'm gonna change the water, clean everything out. Just give me a few more days. Let me get a few more of these poppin' out and we'll be in business again.

Edit:
A seven day root poke time is not bad at all. That's a six inch pot and the rockwool cube was tiny. It had a lot of pebbles to work through.

Edit 2:
Okay, high-pressure jockeys, I know you're looking at this. Let the roots games begin.

Edit 3:
And a note the the noob community -- After making my rounds giving advice in the aero/hydro section in the past few weeks, I can't help but point out the moisture level the rocks are holding in this picture. That's how wet it should be. A picture says a thousand words, so there it is. Look particularly at the open basket slot in the upper left corner. Now they're wet, but not drenched and look at all that breathing space. It's air mostly... And remember the moisture you see is enriched with DO big time. Avoid soaking your rocks too much please. 

Remember, to the hydro grower, the hydroton clay pellet is the best thing since the wheel and fire and sliced bread. Nothing beats the perfect air to moister environment they provide imo. NO offense, coconut and perlite peeps. It's the spherical shapes of the pebbles that provide those dark, wet little air caves that the roots thrive in.

Edit 4:
And please note once again just how far away from the bottom of the net pot my water level is... Is it DWC? Sorta, but not quite. Is it Aero? No, not exactly. I'll call it Dwaero.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

Y'know, that was so long ago, and I'm sure Attitude is very, very sorry... and I would bet if anyone from Attitude saw this, they wouldn't totally be against sending me a freebee... I mean even if it's just a coffee mug since I don't need seeds... But you owe me 200.00 worth of coffee mugs.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

excellent thread mate im subbed here for the ride mate..


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> excellent thread mate im subbed here for the ride mate..


Thanks, Kev.

Note: Ph has frozen at 5.5 and they've perked up quite a bit. Not bad, AN.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 30, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

sound news mate...


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sound news mate...


Right as rain, Captain.



ChairmanMaow said:


> Good news!


Thanks.

BTW, another stupid little fuckup to report. While cleaning a bubble disk, I temporarily replaced with this very old, crumbly aquarium bubble wand. Well, one thing led to another and I completely forgot to clean the disk and left this crumby old wand whacking out huge, fucked up bubbles. God knows what it was releasing in the res because they have mysteriously perked up as soon as switching back to cleaned disk... I fear they were suffering because of this. Woops.

The culprit... Just look at that nasty thing. I'm such an idiot.







edit:

Smoking weed and growing weed often do not mix well.

Now you can quote me on that one. Just make sure you begin with, "A wise ganja grower once said..."


----------



## jaydub360 (Sep 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Y'know, that was so long ago, and I'm sure Attitude is very, very sorry... and I would bet if anyone from Attitude saw this, they wouldn't totally be against sending me a freebee... I mean even if it's just a coffee mug since I don't need seeds.


If they send you some, u can give them my mailing address!! lol.

I got Afghan Kush Ryder from World of Seeds and the Attitude sent me a freebee... Royal Qeen Seeds "Ice" which are feminized. I plan to use a similar setup to Scottyballs...Waterfarm (4) with a 600W HPS in a 4X4 tent. I was gonna do soil for my first grow, but after seeing your journal and Scotty's, I am convinced that hydro is the way to go! I've gained so much insight and knowledge from your journal. Thanks for sharing and much success to you! PEACE

Quick question:
What would be a good size tent for a 4 plant system and how hard would it be to scrog them? Haven't purchased anything yet except the seeds so any suggestions on a setup for a noob like me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

jaydub360 said:


> If they send you some, u can give them my mailing address!! lol.
> 
> I got Afghan Kush Ryder from World of Seeds and the Attitude sent me a freebee... Royal Qeen Seeds "Ice" which are feminized. I plan to use a similar setup to Scottyballs...Waterfarm (4) with a 600W HPS in a 4X4 tent. I was gonna do soil for my first grow, but after seeing your journal and Scotty's, I am convinced that hydro is the way to go! I've gained so much insight and knowledge from your journal. Thanks for sharing and much success to you! PEACE
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. And hey, why not? They can send you, an enthusiastic new grower, the seeds... and I can keep the coffee mug... can never have enough of those. Seriously, I like coffee mugs.

Any suggestions for a setup you ask? Scottyballs, you say? I would say if you're gonna do Waterfarm (great for beginners), you should pretty much follow exactly what Scottyballs does. Just copy the dude. I've seen his journal too. His now legendary scrog series is a superb example of simplicity producing mind-blowing results.

edit:
I grew ICE from Nirvana on my first attempt. I don't know if it's the same ice you're talking about, but this plant had wide bladed indica type leaves, grew very tall and lanky like a sativa. The top colas were MASSIVE (biggest bud the size of a football before drying) and the crystal coverage was like nothing I had seen before in my long, long pot smokin career. You couldn't see the bud calyxes because they were hidden under a thick layer of sparkly sugar. I guess they don't call it ICE for nothing. I think ICE stands for Intense Crystal Experience or something like that. 

So I was pretty much thinking I was the shit doing this well on my first attempt... But I moved onto harder strains and it was a learning process all over again each time. 

Sounds like you have some fun strains to play with. Hurry up and start a journal already.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Declectic (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice bumpy bump!


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 30, 2011)

I think you put sexy girls on there to get thread hits...I ain't hatin'. I'm just saying I would give you more thread hits. She is a good loooking lady 4shore.


----------



## daveroller (Sep 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, Kev.
> 
> Note: Ph has frozen at 5.5 and they've perked up quite a bit. Not bad, AN.


That's great to hear. As I recall, I had to adjust pH every day when I used the same nutes, but maybe that was only after my plant got older. It would be really nice if you didn't have to adjust it for a few days or even a week... Maybe that's too much to ask for. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## daveroller (Sep 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Right as rain, Captain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a similar crumbly wand in my last grow just to add to the bubbles that were produced by my expensive aerator. It eventually crumbled apart. Any type of bubble disc that you'd recommend?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

daveroller said:


> That's great to hear. As I recall, I had to adjust pH every day when I used the same nutes, but maybe that was only after my plant got older. It would be really nice if you didn't have to adjust it for a few days or even a week... Maybe that's too much to ask for. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


thanks for that, but I'm quite used to playing musical ph. I always have my up and down syringes at the ready and am adjusting on the fly. There are automated ph dosers but those are intended for larger bodies of water like an aquarium.

I always see wilder ph movement when the plants are small and there are no roots in the water. Once the plants are huge and the roots have taken residency in the res, the ph seems more stable. But I'm talkin' about GH micro. This is my first time with AN, so we shall see.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I used a similar crumbly wand in my last grow just to add to the bubbles that were produced by my expensive aerator. It eventually crumbled apart. Any type of bubble disc that you'd recommend?


This is the exact one I use. Pretty standard. If you click around at the amazon link, you'll see alternate but similar models. It's a much denser stone, so you don't have pieces of if flying off with the bubbles. I know there's a real fancy one that makes micro bubbles, but I forget what it's called. I'm sure the micro bubble stone is awesome, but have you ever taken a small acrylic aquarium and run a powerful airstone in it? I have. When you look into the water carefully, beyond the obvious large bubbles rushing out of the stone, you'll see tiny, tiny particle sized bubbles swirling all throughout. So I'm not sure if the fancy micro stone is worth the money. It's my theory that the force of expulsion through the stone eventually results in tiny oxygen particle enrichment anyway.

http://www.amazon.com/Bubble-Disk-Airstone-Stone-Aquarium/dp/B00511AV7A


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I think you put sexy girls on there to get thread hits...I ain't hatin'. I'm just saying I would give you more thread hits. She is a good loooking lady 4shore.


Yes, I'm a views whore to be sure. Lol. And lookit those numbers! SSSSSmmmokin!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

Declectic said:


> Nice bumpy bump!


Thanks. Your avatar reminds me of Ryu doing a fireball.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

We're chugging along. I'm gonna replace the body of the tub tomorrow with a new one. A fresh res change and new tub should make the photos nicer. If you're wondering what that ugly thing is in the background, it's a piece of acrylic I siliconed onto the tub as a suction cup probe station positioned for an earlier grow (those suction cups don't like the naked surface of the storage tote -- not slick enough to stick). Anyway, it's all corroded now and just a relic of a past grow, serving no purpose other than making your eyes hurt. So that's why I'm swapping tubs.

Plant 1 day 6





Plant 1 day 8






This exposure is brighter than the one above, it's not really yellowing more...at least I don't think.

Plant 2 day 6





Plant 2 day 8





Like I said, struggling along. This is when they show the last traces of purple on the old leaves as the pre-flower state they came in shuts down and vegging begins. This last minute purpling of some of the older leaves while the plants 'reset' into vegetation is a tell-tale sign of a real OGK. Good sign.

recap of week one. Not a whole lot, but this is to be expected with OGK when reverting back to a vegetative state. They're dying for a water change, but I want to let the silicon work on the replacement tub cure a little longer just to be safe.

Day 1:





Day 8:





The new growth is starting to green up as the roots multiply resulting in more N uptake.

The clones were pretty green when Cheezy brought 'em in as you can see in photo one. But what we have to remember is that the green in those leaves was created by the roots of the mother plant it came from, not the new roots of the cut branch. So while the new roots establish in order to begin creating its own green growth, there is a little yellowing. Note photo two. You can see how they yellowed a bit over the week, but the new growth is starting to green at the top. I call this 'the little yellow footprint' of re-rooting.

I've logged many hours observing marijuana plant growth, particularly OGK... Can you tell?

edit:

Cheeze warned me that these were monster stretcher plants. They're already starting to exhibit vine-like growth, just like the Platinum OG (the strain that got away from me in height as shown in my Diablo journal). I'm a little scared, but I have the cage up. I'm ready for you this time, you tall bitches... I hope.

edit 2:

I intend to employ a scrog training technique that is just as extreme as the rest of my setup. I can't believe I have all those convenient anchor points now. And I have my grid set a bit lower than most I've seen. The reason I can get away with things like this is my intense vigor. Plants can take a lot more punishment in my system than some others, I think. That's why it's kind of dangerous for me to give advice sometimes because I forget that not everyone has virtually shock-proof plants... I've cut, snapped, squashed... just about any abuse you can think of, I've done it to a plant. Once I even cut out a huge chunk of root mass to disentangle a male that got in by accident on an earlier four site tub I was running. I took a pair of scissors and removed huge fistfuls of root from the healthy females to get that bastitch out. The roots just grew back and I've never once seen a herm in all my box growing adventures. Now I would never, ever advise anyone to removes fistfuls of root from their healthy female plants to extract a male. Another reason I'm a clone only grower.

I can hardly wait to start training. Scrog, scrog, scrog. I've been waiting for this moment for quite some time.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 1, 2011)

Another angle just a little under 10 hours into today's light period. I think explosive growth might be just around the corner (if I don't fuck anything else up).






Here's a chance for you to take a closer look at the "yellow footprint" of the re-rooting process that shows itself on the plant. See how some of the leaves started yellowing and now the very top growth is starting to green up a little again? The Platinum and Ghost Og's didn't show the yellow footprint as much as the Diablo and now the Tahoe.






New growth coming in nicely despite my minor error. I've read and engaged in a few hydro vs. soil discussions here. The soil people tend to say that hydro moves too fast and the slightest fuckup will show up right away and could potentially ruin your plant. A little over-hyped, but not completely removed from truth. But I always retort that just as mistakes show up quickly, remedies take effect just as quickly. Here is a real example of my side of the argument. See how the new growth is perky? It perked right up because I found the error and corrected it. Love, love hydro.

Let's do a little flashback look at the Diablos in early veg. Look how much they yellowed when struggling to root. Still all hot and horny to grow elite OG's, noobs? My suggestion to you? Practice with seed strains first.





Wow, my tub looked much better even one grow ago. I need to replace the lid, but cutting another gasket and all those holes....


----------



## daveroller (Oct 1, 2011)

Are you planning to bend these babies over sideways underneath the screen, kind of like you did in your last awesome grow?

Thanks for the airstone advice, BTW. I have one of those expensive micro bubble stones (I forget what it's called) and it works really well. Tiny bubbles pour right out of it. But as you wrote, I'm not sure it was worth $20. So next time I'll combine it with at least one of those discs. No more crumbly wands!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 1, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Are you planning to bend these babies over sideways underneath the screen, kind of like you did in your last awesome grow?
> 
> Thanks for the airstone advice, BTW. I have one of those expensive micro bubble stones (I forget what it's called) and it works really well. Tiny bubbles pour right out of it. But as you wrote, I'm not sure it was worth $20. So next time I'll combine it with at least one of those discs. No more crumbly wands!


Yes, one of the other posters referred to the technique I employed on Diablo as "screenless scrog." I was complimented on how elegant it was, but I want the true training / dividing power that only a good screen can provide. I'll be laying them down at an even more extreme angle... and this time the cage will keep the main stalk in that strict horizontal position (they always turn themselves semi-upright with just string... they're too strong for that). I hope to battle the height sufficiently that way... I hope I won't have to top. Either way, it's sure to provide loads of entertainment for all my hungry little journal readers.

Okay so maybe 20 bux a pop for that micro stone aint too bad, but that's twice the cost of my bubble disk. So I get the six I need and it'll run me 120.00 plus tax for air stones? Hmmmm... too much. I'll get 'em later when I have more money layin' around.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay, so I changed the water and replaced the tub. Isn't it pretty? It's risky running all these stones and two pumps, but when the roots start appearing, the payoff is evident.





As the picture indicates, I am not doing anything special or expensive here. This setup should be pretty self explanatory to all of you who know hydro... nothing people aren't doing already. My thing is just jamming high concentrations of everything into a small area. I think this pic also clearly illustrates how I strive to capture the qualities of both Aero and Dwc in my design. 

I played around with a few slightly different configurations before finally arriving at this. This is the most economical use of the various elements as determined by lots of trial and error (examples: cut down to large two plant site - easier to manage and plants grow huge anyway, cut down to four spray heads for each site - fewer sprayer heads mean greater pressure for each spray head, lowered water level - greater root to air exposure and less mess and greater oxy to water ratio, lowered sprayer plumbing - angled at optimum height for net basket bottom and less mess, installed nautical grade neoprene gasket to tub lid - keeps water in). So with all this various fine-tuning, I think I'm making pretty good use of DWC concepts and Aero concepts. Am I getting the best of both worlds? I don't know. I come off as over-confident a lot, so I'll just say let the grow speak for my design. I'm not hiding a thing from you.


Roots on plant 1 are multiplying nicely.












First root poke on plant 2 today.





Growing plants in water... Who woulda' thought?






It's still really early in the game, but I have to give it to AN over GH in ph stability. I think the AN made it root a little faster too. And let's face it. It just runs a lot cleaner.

A note on the system. This is my chiller's return line. It further circulates the massively aerated water as well as keeping it cool. I think this photo illustrates pretty well how busy my res fluid is... This is a challenging environment for a young clone or seedling, but if it can survive, it will become a tree (and they always survive).






Here are my readings right now. The little black box is the float switch activated power unit for the external pump.





Check out how perfectly the screen grid lines up with my tri-meter probes. I got lucky.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 1, 2011)

The roots are multiplying before my eyes. A number of new roots, including a thick white sword, appeared under plant one that weren't there when I changed the water earlier. Two more pokers under plant two that I didn't see before. I'm thinking they liked the water/tub change.

Here's a couple of macros of the new growth on the main shoot of each plant. Looks good.

Plant 1





Look at those brown ph fuckup tips. Stupid crumbly old air stone.

Plant 2


----------



## daveroller (Oct 2, 2011)

Love those macro photos! I can almost smell those young bitches (not to sound like the old perv that I am).

Just 2 questions:
1) Are you using any AN Voodoo Juice to promote root growth? and
2) Are you using sprayers on a cycle timer to wet those baskets or do they hang down partially in the res water?


----------



## daveroller (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, one more question: I didn't see any "hatch" in your lid that you can use to get inside the res. How will you get in there to suck out the water with your shop vac? Once the plants have grown through the screen you won't be able to raise the lid, will you?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Love those macro photos! I can almost smell those young bitches (not to sound like the old perv that I am).
> 
> Just 2 questions:
> 1) Are you using any AN Voodoo Juice to promote root growth? and
> 2) Are you using sprayers on a cycle timer to wet those baskets or do they hang down partially in the res water?


1) No, do you think I should get some?
2) Yes, I give them a fifteen minute spray every three hours. The root tips are just hanging in air. They have a ways to go before hitting water surface, but they're reaching for it at an alarming rate even without Voodoo Juice.



daveroller said:


> Ok, one more question: I didn't see any "hatch" in your lid that you can use to get inside the res. How will you get in there to suck out the water with your shop vac? Once the plants have grown through the screen you won't be able to raise the lid, will you?


I'm not sure yet. Using the vacuum would make life so much easier for me. And yeah, using it would mean cutting an access hole, which I can easily do without interrupting anything. But I'm wondering if my plants would be strong enough to deal with the stress of having the corner of the tub pried open. I would only have to do it once a week for water changes. My plants are indestructible when they get big, so I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

nice updates mate...


----------



## daveroller (Oct 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> 1) No, do you think I should get some?
> 2) Yes, I give them a fifteen minute spray every three hours. The root tips are just hanging in air. They have a ways to go before hitting water surface, but they're reaching for it at an alarming rate even without Voodoo Juice.


I think you answered your own question in 1) with your reply to 2). I used Voodoo Juice in my last grow, but I think your roots are growing just as fast if not faster. I was only curious if you were using some kind of root "enhancer" or something to make them grow fast. If your roots keep taking off, I'll save my money and never buy that expensive stuff again.

You seem to be thinking that I'm telling you what you should do when I'm just asking questions, bro. Far be it from me with only one grow under my belt. I'm still learning from you. But if I do offer some advice, I'll be more direct, while remaining positive of course. You're my bud, man!


----------



## Bushdocter (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Jin,

really enjoying your grow journal.

could you please explain "refined blade pattern"? this has my curiosity peaked, been looking at my plants since I read it.

Mr. felterbush


----------



## ru4r34l (Oct 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> 1)
> I'm not sure yet. Using the vacuum would make life so much easier for me. And yeah, using it would mean cutting an access hole, which I can easily do without interrupting anything. But I'm wondering if my plants would be strong enough to deal with the stress of having the corner of the tub pried open. I would only have to do it once a week for water changes. My plants are indestructible when they get big, so I'm still thinking about it.


Go ahead and do it, since reading through your Diablo journal I have learned to treat my ladies with love and push them to their limits. Once they get big it is like they no longer care what happens and continue to strive.

Now with that being said your set-up is so damn neat and tidy cutting an access hole will lower the aesthetic value of the set-up (and by your pictures, you know a thing or two about aesthetics ) 

I vote pry the sucker open for draining and keep those flawless shots coming.

regards,


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Go ahead and do it, since reading through your Diablo journal I have learned to treat my ladies with love and push them to their limits. Once they get big it is like they no longer care what happens and continue to strive.
> 
> Now with that being said your set-up is so damn neat and tidy cutting an access hole will lower the aesthetic value of the set-up (and by your pictures, you know a thing or two about aesthetics )
> 
> ...


Your confidence in my plants' strength is appreciated. Yeah, I think it would be fine. And since you mentioned that about the access hole making it look ugly... I think it's settled then.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I think you answered your own question in 1) with your reply to 2). I used Voodoo Juice in my last grow, but I think your roots are growing just as fast if not faster. I was only curious if you were using some kind of root "enhancer" or something to make them grow fast. If your roots keep taking off, I'll save my money and never buy that expensive stuff again.
> 
> You seem to be thinking that I'm telling you what you should do when I'm just asking questions, bro. Far be it from me with only one grow under my belt. I'm still learning from you. But if I do offer some advice, I'll be more direct, while remaining positive of course. You're my bud, man!


Since you've already used the AN line, why not ask you questions? I really don't care how long a person has been growing, I'm always looking to learn something... and you can learn something even from someone with less experience. I've gotten a lot of great tidbits from folks who haven't been growing as long as me over the years at RIU. I'll take advice from anyone if it's good. 

The roots are doing great. No enhancer other than massive O2.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice updates mate...


Thanks for looking, Kevin.



Bushdocter said:


> Hi Jin,
> 
> really enjoying your grow journal.
> 
> ...


Take a look at the lines running through the patterns on your leaf blades. Are they deep and well defined, forming a clear pattern? Here's a shot of my Diablo leaves before I battered them. Note the fine, well defined ribs on the leaves. I've seen lesser strains that have "ugly" simpler rib patterns that aren't as well-defined or elegant. Just a sign of breeding.






Another good example is this seedling shot. Note the well defined lines on even these young leaves. This was a Goliath OG hybrid a friend of mine crossed.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

looking good mate rep given....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking good mate rep given....


Hey, compliments mean that much more from experienced pot growers... So more than just saying thanks, I'll say it puts pressure on me to try really hard (a good thing).


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

Root progress. Showing you downstairs as well as upstairs. I leave nothing to the imagination.

Plant 1






Plant 2 - Come on, little baby, you can do it! 





Such a shame to bury such pretty things in dirt where no one can see them, don't you think?


----------



## Bushdocter (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks I think I get it, just gotta develop an eye for it +rep never heard of this before


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

Bushdocter said:


> Thanks I think I get it, just gotta develop an eye for it +rep never heard of this before


I've observed and talk about shit that is not commonly discussed. I've seen shitty leaf groove patterns here on RIU journals before but bit my tongue to be polite... It's usually an easy seed strain or 'bagseed' as it's referred to.


----------



## Bushdocter (Oct 2, 2011)

ok think I got it, on the right is just an old skunk line, then on the right is og#18

to me the og does look more refined and elegant.

please keep sharing these tid-bits, love em!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

Bushdocter said:


> ok think I got it, on the right is just an old skunk line, then on the right is og#18
> 
> to me the og does look more refined and elegant.
> 
> please keep sharing these tid-bits, love em!


What we need is a close-up macro shot with a flash so we can see the veins.


----------



## Bushdocter (Oct 2, 2011)

sorry, I dont have a good camera, but to me it seems on the og the veins run deeper and are more refined while the skunk's veins and shape are not as nice in comparison.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

Bushdocter said:


> sorry, I dont have a good camera, but to me it seems on the og the veins run deeper and are more refined while the skunk's veins and shape are not as nice in comparison.


Exactly. And that's probably because the og has better genetics in its breeding. Not that the skunk is no good... But OG Kush has almost mythical status for a good reason I think.

I wasn't about to use someone's photos from RIU, so I just pulled these off the net. Here are great examples of leaves from plants with lower genetics:







This one doesn't look bad, but note the less refined, less defined vein patterns.






And now the elite OG plant at a similar stage of flower:












See how my leaves just have a more wicked shape and the veins are more defined? OG Kush is just a genetically superior plant. The differences are evident even in the look of it, never mind the high when you smoke it. But again, this is just the opinion of an admitted LA OG Kush Whore.

Of course it would be an incredible thrill to smoke Arjan out on some of my best, best OG. But I'd have to get in line behind how many growers who would jump at that opportunity? Forget about it. Every other guy says he has the best shit, right? Yeah, yeah...


----------



## Lanternslight (Oct 2, 2011)

Those roots are coming along. :}


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Those roots are coming along. :}


Thanks for noticing!

Bumpy bump!


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey jin!... journal is lookin' good!.... really like that shot inside your rez showing your tri-meter probes! "Sexxy"!!!

All this talk of leaf veins makes me wanna' post.

Check out the veins on the ridges between the veins on this sour-D, this has all been brought out after switching to my new light.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

Look who's getting closer to the cage. Sorry I burned your clone, Cheezy. 

Plant 1 - The main stalks have thickened significantly since planting last week... especially on this one.





Plant 2





I would say they have roughly doubled their overall plant matter in new growth in just about ten days. That's not bad for preliminary rooting growth.

And another macro look to make sure everything is kosher with the new growth.

Plant 1





Plant 2 -- Can't you just feel the photosynthesis? Would I be such a nerd about it if it didn't get me high? Probably not.





Veins, veins, veins. We won't see the true adult leaves for a bit, but even on these little regenerating leaves the fine, almost delicate veins and the exaggerated sawtooth edges of the OG K are evident. See how they look like mini versions of the adult Diablo leaves above?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Hey jin!... journal is lookin' good!.... really like that shot inside your rez showing your tri-meter probes! "Sexxy"!!!
> 
> All this talk of leaf veins makes me wanna' post.
> 
> Check out the veins on the ridges between the veins on this sour-D, this has all been brought out after switching to my new light.


That looks freaky. Sorry, high again. 

Now who else wants to show me their veins?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 2, 2011)

I lubs me some fishbone.





It kind of reminds me of an icicle, too.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It kind of reminds me of an icicle, too.


HA! What do you Californians know about icicles???

Just givin' you shit, man. Icicles are a big part of my life here in Minnesota, for at least 4 months out of the year.

So I couldn't resist that silly little remark.

The main thing is that the roots are growing like mad and on the topside the main stalk is getting nice and thick already.

Are you blowing the plants with a fan yet?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2011)

daveroller said:


> HA! What do you Californians know about icicles???
> 
> Just givin' you shit, man. Icicles are a big part of my life here in Minnesota, for at least 4 months out of the year.
> 
> ...


Hi, Dave.

Any shit I get from a cold stater I will submissively take. I am a weak Southern Californian with thin, thin blood loaded with THC. I need a jacket if it falls below 70f... Lol.

But for one who prefers to live without that whole freezing thing, dreams of White Christmases happily remain just that... dreams. So Yes, I like to muse about the imaginary icicle or hoarfrost every now and again. I love a good Robert Frost poem as much as the next stoner.

My plants receive a constant movement of air from the passive suction and the cold air blast of ac bouncing off the light's glass. Thus they are always in a state of happy quiver. That's also why I don't bother with co2 enrichment, kiddies. The vacuum effect of massive air movement obviates the need to inject gas because the plants are coming into much contact with the co2 naturally moving through the air. Plus I talk to my plants. Lol.

Edit:
And as you know, ac's generally tend to pull moisture out of the air in order to expel air that is very dry in addition to being cold. This helps greatly to keep my humidity down. I have had only one minor run-in with mold in all my growing adventures. I know what you must be thinking... "Is there really no end to his brilliance?" It's a question I often ask myself. Lol.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hi, Dave.
> 
> Any shit I get from a cold stater I will submissively take. I am a weak Southern Californian with thin, thin blood loaded with THC. I need a jacket if it falls below 70f... Lol.
> 
> ...


Jin the mad scientist.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Jin the mad scientist.


Well, I think the mad part is true.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 3, 2011)

yo jin and friends, I know you don't do outdoor (others may?) but it's about to rain today and my girls look pretty close to being done, would you mind taking a peek at my pics I just took and giving me your opinion whether they'd be good to harvest now? https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/427663-2011-first-ever-outdoor-grow-30.html#post6394732 If I waited another week (w/ the rain) how would the buds be different from how they are now? More pistils receding and more bud weight? Thanks for your opinions in advance, I think i have another 5 hours til rain... BTW jin your inbox is full


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> yo jin and friends, I know you don't do outdoor (others may?) but it's about to rain today and my girls look pretty close to being done, would you mind taking a peek at my pics I just took and giving me your opinion whether they'd be good to harvest now? https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/427663-2011-first-ever-outdoor-grow-30.html#post6394732 If I waited another week (w/ the rain) how would the buds be different from how they are now? More pistils receding and more bud weight? Thanks for your opinions in advance, I think i have another 5 hours til rain... BTW jin your inbox is full


I just took a look at your pictures again. Wow again. I want some of that. 

It would have been nice to watch them change in the next two weeks or so, but if you got rain comin', chop, chop.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2011)

The roots continue to multiply, and fishboning has begun very early as you can see.

Plant 1





Look how they start as tiny alien tentacles and then solidify into a white root strand. Kinda' creepy but beautiful.





I think this photo clearly shows that the round hydroton shape is hard to beat when it comes to providing young roots the perfect starting point. Note how the tiny tentacles easily glide across the smooth round surfaces as they make their way out.

Plant 2 - trailing along but doing just fine. These little girls have way more odor than the big ol' honking' Diablo clones I started with last time. Especially this one.





It looks like these are gonna grow the 'blond hair' style of multiplying many thin fishbone strands instead of creating large radish chunks... just like Diablo.
Upstairs pix later.


----------



## FireWorks (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like a great start! Subscribed!! 

I have always been a soil grower, but I am thinking about something similar to yours.
I just ordered some Feminized OG #18, I can't wait to get them started.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2011)

Look who's getting even CLOSER to the cage! Are you as excited as I am? I don't want to jump the gun, but I'm gonna say growth rate has become more serious and definitely kicked up a notch. Explosion is eminent.

_Note to 323Cheezy_
From previous OG grows, the best way I can judge what the overall size in flower might be is to look at the large developing adult fan leaves in veg. If they're fuckin' huge mothers, we got worries.

Plant 1 -- Just look at her main stem thicken. That's the power of 1000w MH, boys and girls. Plants grow totally... that means outward just as much as upward. Strictly tree trunks, no chance of stringy stretchers with this much blue spec light.






Plant 2 - This one is my favorite. Look, she's starting to kick ass just like I said she would. Shake that dirty little money-maker, girl.





Poor thing suffered a bit more from the stress of rooting, but her new growth is great... and she smells so good!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2011)

FireWorks said:


> Looks like a great start! Subscribed!!
> 
> I have always been a soil grower, but I am thinking about something similar to yours.
> I just ordered some Feminized OG #18, I can't wait to get them started.


Thanks, FW.

That is a very commonly available tote I use. Just make a simple H pipe and screw it on a 396gph pump with 10-12 gallons of water at the bottom. Instant plant growing engine for a very affordable cost. More active than straight DWC and no chance of over-soaking as with drip feed or ebb flow. It's more erratic than dwc soaking or flood and draining (but it's also way more active), so the ph is more challenging to control. But once you get a handle on it, the sheer speed and vigor can't be beat. Well, just watch what happens in the next week in my journal. I'll shut up now.

Edit:

But I mean, come on. Who else does daily photo updates, huh? Huh?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah, it feels good have a journal going again at Rollitup... such a silly name. I think that's why I gravitated to this site. I'm a pretty silly person by nature.

Anyway, I won't bore you too long. I just wanted to say how good if feels to show you everything from the very beginning every step of the way -- something I didn't do with the last grow.

Speaking of the last grow, when I read back I'm surprised at how juvenile I come off sometimes. I can't promise there will be less of my shenanigans here, but I feel that I've become a slightly more mature poster. No? No, probably not.

So here's to 323Cheeze-meister once again. It's a beautiful strain. My nose knows. 

I'm gonna do my best this time to ride them on a milder nute schedule to bring out the flavor and smell of OG Kush to its fullest. Quality over forced quantity this time. So far I like the way AN has been performing. I look forward to feeding with AN's Kushie Kush during flower. It's supposedly specifically formulated to enhance Kush strains. AN haters chime in now...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

looking great mate...nice roots and growth


----------



## lordjin (Oct 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking great mate...nice roots and growth


Peace, peace.

These roots look more delicate and finer than the Diablo's btw.

So far so good, Urban Grower mustache guy. Just what is his name again? Anyone remember?

Edit:
Random note. The stale crumbs of my Diablo are four months old now. They've fermented pretty strongly. It gives a gum-pulsing high. The high has definitely mutated, but it still gives me body-rushes in the morning. hmmm... I know I could easily blow my mind again if I stopped for a couple of days. But.... I... just... can't... stop....


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 4, 2011)

What I would do for one of those giant diablo colas....


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Urban Grower mustache guy. Just what is his name again? Anyone remember?


Remo 

=P


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Remo
> 
> =P


Thanks, duder.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> What I would do for one of those giant diablo colas....


Far too late. I smoked them all...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

This would make a lovely greeting card. How about, "I think you're swell." 





Lookit that shit. You're a real champ, Brandon. Let's all give him a round, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 4, 2011)

That is some very nice outdoor grown. It would be a real challenge for me to make anything like that happen. Too much rain. And, they look fantastic, to boot! I don't think I've seen any pics of outdoor grown that look that pretty!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

Big gobs of water... just popped out of nowhere. It's just a passing rain, but let's hope this signals the coming of cooler weather.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm flattered, thanks guys . can't wait to start smoking it...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

Looky here! The roots are jammin'. I see the 'angry growth' that I know too well starting up. They put on more size noticeably by about 12 hours into the light period, so I'm gonna wait until later to snap upstairs for ya.

Plant 1 - Roots coming steadily. 












Plant 2 - Not to be outdone, she's doing her thing too.





There comes a point when the plant just says "fuck it" and stops screwing around. They're just about to do that at any moment now. Fasten you seat belts and hold onto your asses. This next week is gonna be a good one.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

Plant 1 - Note the V position the top leaves are in. After 10 hours into the light period, they spread out and increase in size, repeating the process with the V position early in the light period the next day. If this could be filmed with a time lapse camera, it would look like the leaves are 'flapping their wings' as they grow. I'm gonna give them something called Nirvana. Something I picked up on another thread here. This one is just starting to touch the surface of the cage.

Edit:
Scratch the Nirvana. I'm just gonna introduce a little Hygrozyme.

Day 1






Day 12 - Soil growers, do you see why we mess with all that water now? 





OG Kush growers beware the 'yellow footprint.'

Plant 2 - This one isn't flapping her wings, but she's not doing too bad, either. Leaves on the new growth sizing up nicely. I actually prefer starting with smaller clones because it's more fun to see a tiny thing explode into many times its original size.

Day 1






Day 12





This one is a classic example of the process of clone re-vegging in my system. Look how she's discarded the old growth she came with. A new, big plant is emerging out of the small one I planted. Interesting, isn't it?

Edit:

I'm very impressed by the ph stability of AN Sensi. It took me almost a couple of weeks, but I have a pretty good sense of how it behaves in my system now. I think I have it dialed in pretty good, so will now move to an additive like Nirvana.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice now we get to watch you fill up that screen! I kind of want to do an outdoor scrog next year, that'd be awesome!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Nice now we get to watch you fill up that screen! I kind of want to do an outdoor scrog next year, that'd be awesome!


Thank you kindly.

I'll respond to you with my latest nute comparison report. AN vs. GH? So far in the re-rooting stage, I give it to AN for overall speed and immediacy of clone reaction. The roots showed up out of the net pots faster than any prior grow with GH. AN stays rock solid at 5.5 ph. So far it's AN 2, GH 0.

Edit:
Oh, and my res would have been quite brown in color already with the GH. So it's AN 3, GH 0.

Edit 2:
Remember how I was all afraid my Diablo journal was becoming a commercial for GH? I can see this one quickly becoming a commercial for AN. I'm pretty happy with it so far. Hey, I think I'll give a free commercial to all the major brands at my hydro shop's shelf. Technalflora or Dyna?


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey jin i just read through the whole journal ...
Thanx for your endorsement!lol

Anyhow i just want to say thanx for taking on these clones...
Means allot to me and my club... (they dont know... but i think its nice to givem a shot...i wouldnt steer ya wrong)
Itll prove to be real deal tahoe in time...
I grew out the same cut as u know... and its one of the most awesome looking ogs...

At this time my og iq ... or just info on strains ... is beyond most ... i really need a job..lol
i have seen ogs do some crazy shit.... and i have the diablo ...That thing grows totally different from most og...
But the leves and stretch are there just like any real og....

Funny thing about diablo ...it grows like 5 heads without even topping it ...grows kinda like those hanikah (cant spell that ) canle stick...(looks the same as yers at this point..kinda)
Probly better suited for your room...

The tahoe on the other hand grow straight upward ...like a more true og...
These are old genetics i tell u..... 

I will admit that tahoe is one of the tuffest strains to grow....
Even tho i did have a beautiful specimen.... i think i overnuted her during the first weeks of flower...(can u believe that ...i hardly even use nutes...lol)

But i rode her out ..... and the thing turned into a whole differnt plant in the 4th and 5th week of flower....
Many growers tried to help me out with the tahoes problems.... i will pass the info onto you ...
Since i know people who have had much more succes with tahoe than me....

Ps... your cuts looked healthier than mine initially....
But i think my tahoe looked a lil heathier after one week ..ill post pics.....
(perhaps its having trouble handling the such a powerful light...i only veg under t5's...do u veg under the 1000?)

I know thats the same cut... cause the leaves are very long ,skinny, serated ... and dont widen out much...
Sorry for giving you the most finicky strain none to man... but i have faith in you and your setup is much more advanced than mine....
Ill post some info and pics soon to show you what to expect....


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 5, 2011)

Day ten





day ?





flower week one





Once i hit flower the thing streched to helll... looking back wish i topped it...
but your bending tecnique will help...and u have stronger denser light ...

Heres when shit hit the fan... heat stress but mostly a bad reaction to heavy nutes...
Well i wont show those pics....
But whats inportant is they made it through and came out with good meds .... but not too much...
I was gonna chuked the thing when it started its bad reaction... but im, happy i didnt... cuause the bud were really great ....

The impotant thing here is that you make allot of sun leaves and a good root system before you flower them... They dont produce many fan leaves or leaves for that matter to sustain golf sized buds...
however if u can control the strech and get a great amount of fan leaves ... there will be nothing to worry about...
Other tahoe growers advie coming soon...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, hey. There you are. They were quite nice when you handed them over, weren't they? Didn't take me long to fuck them up, huh? Lol.

Yes, that's pretty much how these are lookin' alright. Yeah, the gentle soil environment is a lot kinder to young cuts or seedlings. I should probably let the little hair roots grow out a little stronger under a fluoro before planting, but I never do. They just get a little overwhelmed at first, but quickly realize what's going on and grow like martians.

Thoughts on plant structure:
I already had a pretty good feeling how these plants are gonna grow before your pix, but your pix just confirm it. I'm actually afraid of flower time because these are just like the Platinum OG that grew into a six foot plant. It's a wide spaced node plant, so we probably won't see the kind of dense donkey dicks like my last grow.

The cage is gonna help a lot (obviously), but I'm still a little afraid. That's how huge the Platinum got. But again, let me see the how big the full-sized adult leaves get a little later in veg. That's gonna tell me a lot more about how they will behave in my system during flower. We'll decide on topping at that time.

But seriously? These are gonna stretch like a motherfuck. I know it. Just wait and see what I do to these bitches with that cage. It's gonna be almost obscene. I hope no one calls the scrog police on me.

But yeah, any helpful hints from your associates would be appreciated.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 5, 2011)

Heres some info on your cut...
Its from the same mother.... 

I think someone asked...???
This is the real tahoe cut... i garunttee it...(i can post u swerves word on it)
all i could salvage was someone telling me to keep the ppm under 900... but i know some can push more ...

Heres some ifo i cut and pasted ...heres the link if u want to read thw whole thread.... http://weedtracker.com/cannabis/topic/157202-70-day-og-kush-larry-tahoe-fire/page__st__75

comments
*Originally posted on THCFARMER.com, before i got banned... 

Hey guys, just wanted to post these pics to show what OG Kush looks like at 70 days (if grown properly ofcourse)

All measurments are from mL per gallon

ALWAYS UNDER 1000PPM from day 1 to day 70.
GH 3-Part, modified lucas formula (0-8-9)ml
Botanicare Calmag 10ml
Hygrozyme 5ml
Drip Clean 0.5ml
Liquid Kool bloom 1.5ml (use with caution, dose down to 0.5mL per gallon if burn is visible. 
Powder Kool bloom (Use as directed)

Recirculating DWC.

As you can see, true OG's pretty much look the same.



*Tahoe OG:







Cali Connection is a seed co made by swerve a few years ago... What swerve did was he made his seed co dominant in the "OG and CHEM" Lines.

So, thats why you see so many seed lines like tahoe og, fire og, etc....

The genetics of all the OG's were LONG before in the hands of the public. Swerve recently in the past years acquired most of these OG and CHEM strains.. He is NOT the creator of. You can message him on the THCFarmer.COM and ask him what the genetics of which his seeds consist of. 

The pictures represent the CLONE ONLY Version of the Tahoe.

For the bickering, im thinking everyone is referring to the reputation swerve carried? It could be a lot of things. 

this is the cut your working with jin....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

Well let me say that the picture def gives me something to aim for. Really gorgeous. And an OG never looked truer.

I'm obviously not too knowledgeable about OG's because I though for the longest time that Cali-Connect was bogus. I also went on to talk shit about Cali-Connect in my Diablo journal. Sorry, Swerve. I just didn't know what I was talking about. Lesson learned... I DON'T know everything and was actually misled by all the OG legends that go around in the LA area.

But enough about that. I've no doubt that this is a fine, fine OG.

I wish I could follow that suggestion to the letter, but I just quit using GH for this grow. So with the AN, I will keep the nute levels mild and continue to supplement with Calmag. I'm also looking into an additive called Nirvana... but that might be more appropriate for later. I think I may add a bit of Hygrozyme, tho, based upon your recommendation.

Edit:

Fuckin' rain. Yesterday's shower came and went, but it's raining for real now in LA. Cooler temps... good for me and my girls.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 5, 2011)

all i can say is most the stories are myhts..
not even swerve himself knows the truth...
Nor will everyone agree on the truth behind it....
However we do know that the cuts were kept and still float around today ....
Im moving on to other ogs as for now...
Louie was a great unmolestered og cut ... but know im working with a new cut ...
Callled high octane og also known as nigels cut....
Its a 10 year old cut and claims to be the closest thing he smoked sine 99....
I got it for free from a friend...
Hopefully i will have cut availble soon....
Since i promised the guy id mother it out...
havre a good one jin ...im off to see thwe wiz...lol


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not gonna spend too much time worrying about myths and legends right now. I have a grow to do!

See ya'll later tonite!


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 5, 2011)

subbed for the long haul, pretty tech looking set up Lordjin.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> subbed for the long haul, pretty tech looking set up Lordjin.


Thanks. Don't let the look fool you too much. It's really quite simple.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> right as rain, captain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ha ha iv got 23 larry og goin right now they are some finnicky brats tho arent they???


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 5, 2011)

How could I not sub? I'm here for the long run


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

SFguy said:


> ha ha iv got 23 larry og goin right now they are some finnicky brats tho arent they???


Hello, fellow OG grower. Yes, they are TOTAL bitches. But isn't that why we love them?



HiImNick said:


> How could I not sub? I'm here for the long run


Hey! Nice seeing you! Thanks for hopping aboard again.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

Plant 1





Plant 2





Oh, btw. I got into the silliest flame war with a guy in another thread concerning the merits of high-pressure aeroponics or 'true aeroponics.' Dumbest thing, since he himself was only an NFT user... so I won't get into details. But this is right around the time I say, "Fuck NASA!" Lol  So all you assholes go ahead and keep calling my shit "fake aero." It doesn't bother me much because my plants look better than your "true aero" plants on any given day of the week. Believe me, I've checked.

Plant 1
First cage contact on day 13. This one has gotten really smelly too. The smell is just so amazing, 323Cheezy. I'm confident in the quality of its genetics from that smell. It has a very, very marijuana smell. That's the best way I can describe it. I think these may very well be the smelliest little clones I've grown. Awesome. 





As much as I'm cheering on the underdog, I have to say that this one is really a terror. With her more developed roots, she's begun channeling power into her side branches. Note the lowest branch putting on size and green. Could that possibly reach up and become the strongest cola like Diablo Plant 1? 

Plant 2





Got out of the office late again, so couldn't make the hydro shop in time. I'll get the Hygrozyme tomorrow for sure, though.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 5, 2011)

Is hygrozyme really all that? I've read a little bit about it and it sounds pretty legit, I may have to try it next year


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Is hygrozyme really all that? I've read a little bit about it and it sounds pretty legit, I may have to try it next year


Hey, beats the shit out of me, Brandon. Your guess is as good as mine. I'm gonna throw some in there because it was in 323Cheezy's little recommend list. I do whatever he says.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

Another note of importance. First root contact with fluid surface on day 13. Not bad, AN. Not bad at all.

Day 1






Day 13





Also, first cage contact on plant one on day 13. Let it be recorded now for posterity. Didn't I already say that?

Edit: Oh, and for God's sake! Please stop putting your dirty soil pots in your clean hydro areas to satisfy your odd curiosity. Hydro is faster, much faster. Just take my word for it.

Edit 2:
_Disclaimer_
I am not dissing on soil growers. I know soil is gentler and creates a smoother tasting bud, but it is slower... and I just read a thread from a guy who got bugs in his hydro tent from the soil pots he had in there. So there.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, fuck the haters... Your results are far and way among the best that I've seen on this website. Why should it matter what style of aero you use when it's the end results that count? And damn,... you got results. 

I have to ask, how did you feed your plants before the roots touched the water? Or were the pots just getting sprayed?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 5, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Man, fuck the haters... Your results are far and way among the best that I've seen on this website. Why should it matter what style of aero you use when it's the end results that count? And damn,... you got results.
> 
> I have to ask, how did you feed your plants before the roots touched the water? Or were the pots just getting sprayed?


Woo hoo! Join the Lordjin Army! Are you with me? Lol.

Seriously, thanks for that, HilmNick. It means a lot.

Yes, the pots just get sprayed, wetting, but not soaking the rocks. When the roots make their way out of the pot, they just hang in air and drip dry for hours between spray cycles. They love this and I get the thin 'fishbone' roots commonly associated with the high-pressure aero style. When they make their way into the res water, they just make a home among the bubble nest and unload lots more mass there dwc style... while maintaining a large main column of roots that always remains suspended naked in air aero style.

Edit:
I just doubled the number of spray cycles by the way.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 5, 2011)

fuck haters thats some fine work bro....


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Woo hoo! Join the Lordjin Army! Are you with me? Lol.
> 
> Seriously, thanks for that, HilmNick. It means a lot.
> 
> ...


Seriously, it's just Nick. Where do I go to join the Jin army? 

Or do I just need to say, "FUCK Nasa."


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fuck haters thats some fine work bro....


You're the best, Murph.



HiImNick said:


> Seriously, it's just Nick. Where do I go to join the Jin army?
> 
> Or do I just need to say, "FUCK Nasa."


Seriously? That's gotta be like the best thing I've read since starting a journal here.

Yeah, yeah. That's the initiation code phrase. Lol. That's so fuckin' awesome.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

New update on thread mate or signature take a look bro leave comment/..


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> New update on thread mate or signature take a look bro leave comment/..


What separates the casual hobby grower from the fanatic is the fanatic's insistence on building things him/herself. I can feel you on that one.

Nice little crafts project you got there. What is that mysterious Golden Angel?


----------



## Miamigirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi ...I'm new to this ...but I got to say your last journal was very interesting to follow. Looks like this one's taking off like a rocket. I would love to know everything you know. lol.. I will be following and paying close attention. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What separates the casual hobby grower from the fanatic is the fanatic's insistence on building things him/herself. I can feel you on that one.
> 
> hella yeah! The roots are looking prime at this early date, diggin it man.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)

Miamigirl said:


> Hi ...I'm new to this ...but I got to say your last journal was very interesting to follow. Looks like this one's taking off like a rocket. I would love to know everything you know. lol.. I will be following and paying close attention. Can't wait to see the results.


Hello, Miamigirl. Thanks for watching.

And BTW, you absolutely DO NOT want to know everything I know... Oh, the horrors I've seen... Lol



ironheadxl said:


> hella yeah! The roots are looking prime at this early date, diggin it man.


Peace, peace! It's already time for me to think about the training strategy. Now the fun really starts... Here we go...


----------



## Miamigirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Jin ...I would like to ask you a question.. if you don't mind....Have you ever heard of Skywalker OG taking more than 78 days of flowering and the buds are now starting to get bigger. The girls are looking good but just started to flower like about 2 weeks ago . I think that is a long time to have started flowering. Its' in soil indoors. What are your thoughts?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)

Miamigirl said:


> Hey Jin ...I would like to ask you a question.. if you don't mind....Have you ever heard of Skywalker OG taking more than 78 days of flowering and the buds are now starting to get bigger. The girls are looking good but just started to flower like about 2 weeks ago . I think that is a long time to have started flowering. Its' in soil indoors. What are your thoughts?


Well, Miamigirl, let me begin by saying that your arrival and the arrival of your avatar have definitely brightened up this dreary place.

It's not entirely unheard of for an OG to take that long to finish. There is quite a bit of variance within the family of different OG's. 

So your girls are looking good two weeks into flower? I certainly don't doubt that. Pix please (of your plants lol).


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)

We are making spanking progress. I think it's safe to say that explosive growth has finally begun. Angry growth, not surprisingly, starts up pretty much when the roots reach down and make contact with the fluid surface.

Day 1






Day 14





Those leaves are sizing up quick. I can already sense that these are gonna be big mothers. Oh, boy... hope this scrog thing works.

Plant 1 - This one is a real demon. Smaller plant 2 has her work cut out for her











Health of the new growth up top is outstanding.

Plant 2 - She's still trailing. But this story could change at any moment.






And finally a pulled back shot of the underside worx. Don't know how much longer I can keep doing this as the plants grow into the cage.





These clones' roots have hit fluid surface in record time. 14 days flat. I think we're dealing with stellar genetics here, Cheeze.

Something about my setup reminds me of a child's toy. Little Billy's chemistry set.

Edit:
I had an upset stomach from the chili cheeseburger I had for lunch so I put off going to the hydro shop for hygrozyme... I'm going tomorrow for sure... promise. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Miamigirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh Jin ..first of all.. thank you so much for the kind words. But you really have know idea how interesting I can make things. After all I am from Miami and Cubana. lol Great cook... Yummy! Any hoo... I don't do well with photos ...but did you under stand that they are 78 days old into flowering and about 2 weeks ago is when they had their first little flower..making that day 64 which they should have been done by that time. Don't you think that is a bit strange. But they are looking good .. they started very little and now their a bit bigger but not the way they should be. And now they look like alot of them are all coming out..little ones... but all over the place. I am going to try to take a pic but probably will take me till tomorrow to figure out how to upload (sorry I am a girl and am not to good with those thinks ). I like to leave those things for the man. lol Another question please sorry. The ppm are at 1000 should I lower it or make it higher ...being that it's going to take a little longer. Thank you in advance.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 6, 2011)

Miamigirl said:


> Oh Jin ..first of all.. thank you so much for the kind words. But you really have know idea how interesting I can make things. After all I am from Miami and Cubana. lol Great cook... Yummy! Any hoo... I don't do well with photos ...but did you under stand that they are 78 days old into flowering and about 2 weeks ago is when they had their first little flower..making that day 64 which they should have been done by that time. Don't you think that is a bit strange. But they are looking good .. they started very little and now their a bit bigger but not the way they should be. And now they look like alot of them are all coming out..little ones... but all over the place. I am going to try to take a pic but probably will take me till tomorrow to figure out how to upload (sorry I am a girl and am not to good with those thinks ). I like to leave those things for the man. lol Another question please sorry. The ppm are at 1000 should I lower it or make it higher ...being that it's going to take a little longer. Thank you in advance.


Ummm... You're welcome.

Now is that Cuban food you cook by any chance?

Okay, so to your plants. No, I didn't understand. Yes that is damned odd. So are you telling me you've had them on a 12 hours on / 12 hours off light cycle for 78 days and they only started showing two weeks ago? That is definitely irregular. Do you see hairs? I must see a picture of this to venture any kind of guess... And 1000ppm? Didn't you say you were growing in soil?

Also note that if you put up a picture, you will get not just my opinion, but the opinions of all the skilled marijuana growing soldiers in the Jin Army. Lol.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 7, 2011)

Watching your girls grow up faaaast! Sub'd! +rep


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Watching your girls grow up faaaast! Sub'd! +rep


Thank you!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

fuckin love them girls bro lool..nice updates mate rep given..


----------



## mensabarbie (Oct 7, 2011)

what's up guys, hey Jin, I think I want you to shoot me and I'll post them in MY grow journal. maybe then I'll get some traffic... heh heh heh um yeah right now, all I have is pics of my spidermites. so everything looks good. I messaged you about the four... and my big plans. sub'd and looking forward to the photos... of the girls... i mean 'plants'...


----------



## mensabarbie (Oct 7, 2011)

miami, i'm a girl and I can upload photos. I'd be happy to show you but I'm in LA. I certainly hope Skywalker OG doesn't take 78 days to flower.... my parents are coming for thanksgiving and that whole grow has to be trimmed, shipped and dismantled by Nov 23rd. !!!!


----------



## Miamigirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry,, Jin but last night I was really tired and fell asleep..didn't see your email till now. Yes that is Cuban food...better than any off those restaurant that say their Cuban ...what a laugh. Any hoo back to work. I am going to try to upload. But yes they have their little hairs and their forming,,.. but little and showing alot of them everywhere but coming along very slow. I have them in soil and the ppm are 1000 . Now my question is... keep them at 1000 ppm.. because they are still forming or lower the ppm. Thanks


----------



## Miamigirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Mensabarbie....thanks I appreciate that ...but I do live here in LA. I'm in the Valley. What part of town do you live? Funny you say that about Thanksgiving . I'm on the same mission with my other girls that just started about a week ago..and those hopefully will have to be done by December. Crossing my fingers. I'm sorry to hear about your spidermites. How do you control them.. They surely are a pain in the ass.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

Miamigirl said:


> Sorry,, Jin but last night I was really tired and fell asleep..didn't see your email till now. Yes that is Cuban food...better than any off those restaurant that say their Cuban ...what a laugh. Any hoo back to work. I am going to try to upload. But yes they have their little hairs and their forming,,.. but little and showing alot of them everywhere but coming along very slow. I have them in soil and the ppm are 1000 . Now my question is... keep them at 1000 ppm.. because they are still forming or lower the ppm. Thanks


Okay, I don't know a thing about soil, unfortanately, so will ask my soil growing friend to give you advice on that.

Don't laugh, but I love the garlic chicken at Versailles. Whenever I mention that restaurant to Cuban people, they laugh at me and say I'm eating Cuban Mcdonalds.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fuckin love them girls bro lool..nice updates mate rep given..


Thanks, dude. I can't imagine growing without the support of my fellow RIU members... HOw did I ever do it before?



mensabarbie said:


> what's up guys, hey Jin, I think I want you to shoot me and I'll post them in MY grow journal. maybe then I'll get some traffic... heh heh heh um yeah right now, all I have is pics of my spidermites. so everything looks good. I messaged you about the four... and my big plans. sub'd and looking forward to the photos... of the girls... i mean 'plants'...


Hi,
Yeah, I'll let you experiment on my other four. But see my response to your PM regarding light schedules.

Spidermites? I'll take a look. Hold on.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't want to put a damper on a happy place, but here we go again.
*Feds cracking down on California medical marijuana dispensaries*

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/10/feds-cracking-down-on-california-medical-marijuana-dispensaries.html











And here's our President in happier times:


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuckin feds always stirring up trouble . Girls look great jin, oh and the plants do too . Wish I could grow indo, I miss my babies


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Fuckin feds always stirring up trouble . Girls look great jin, oh and the plants do too . Wish I could grow indo, I miss my babies


Your babies are still with you, just in their jars and in your pipe/joint/blunt! The best places for babies to be!

Much love, Brandon.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 7, 2011)

im off work now gonna go check on mine.. ill post a couple pics of these stretcht bitches tomorrew so we can compare this hydro to soil... hehehe =)


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

SFguy said:


> im off work now gonna go check on mine.. ill post a couple pics of these stretcht bitches tomorrew so we can compare this hydro to soil... hehehe =)


Are you a soil grower growing Tahoe? I hope so. That would be interesting.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

Day 13





Day 15 - Look at the difference in top growth size in just two days. We are officially into 'angry growth.' And it's just gonna get worse, so go grab some popcorn or something.





Training under the screen has begun for plant 1. This is very interesting for me. I've lots of experience training, but first time using the tomato gate. Wild.

Plant 1





This is a monster in the making. And back to leaf vein quality (one of my favorite not often discussed topics)... Just look at that fine definition. A sign of classy genetics.

Plant 2





Still in the game.

Below:

Plant 1


















Plant 2












Rock. 

Hygrozyme tomorrow and water change as well.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

Not all growers have it. In fact, I would say few have it. Do you? If you think you have "angry growth," take two day time lapse photos and post them here in my journal. I dare you.


----------



## dirk d (Oct 7, 2011)

looking good jin, looks like your girls are finally starting to take off. love the deep green healthy look! nice fishboning as well.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

dirk d said:


> looking good jin, looks like your girls are finally starting to take off. love the deep green healthy look! nice fishboning as well.


poice! 



Yes, explosive growth starts up at 10-15 days depending on OG cut. And that seems like an agonizingly long wait to me. I'm so impatient.

Edit:

Non-OG's are so much easier to start. I just drop 'em in and they start growing, never doing that yellow thing. OG cuts are just a bitch.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Day 13
> ...
> Day 15 - Look at the difference in top growth size in just two days. We are officially into 'angry growth.' And it's just gonna get worse, so go grab some popcorn or something.
> ...
> ...


Wow, your journal is growing almost faster than I can read it.

Everything looks GORGEOUS on your plants to my admittedly untrained eyes -- the beautiful, long fishbone roots, the leaf color & structure, the stem thickness. What color are those stems anyway, purple? I might have seen a lava lamp that color once. Really cool. Amazing growth during those 2 FUCKIN' DAYS. Congrats. I guess Advanced Nutrients products aren't disappointing you. Do you follow the instructions on the bottles or use different strengths?

Is the pH holding pretty steady from one water change to the next? My experience was that I had to fiddle with the pH every single day, but maybe that was because my res was only 3 gallons. Not much room for buffering there. How many gallons in yours?

You can tell that I'm shamelessly trying to copy as many of your techniques as I can, because I can plainly see what works. Hope you don't mind, bro.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Wow, your journal is growing almost faster than I can read it.
> 
> Everything looks GORGEOUS on your plants to my admittedly untrained eyes -- the beautiful, long fishbone roots, the leaf color & structure, the stem thickness. What color are those stems anyway, purple? I might have seen a lava lamp that color once. Really cool. Amazing growth during those 2 FUCKIN' DAYS. Congrats. I guess Advanced Nutrients products aren't disappointing you. Do you follow the instructions on the bottles or use different strengths?
> 
> ...


No, I have to fiddle with the ph too. I'm not superman. But the AN solution reacts faster and more predictably to the up/down solutions.

Yeah, OG's have purple running through them when they're still vegging. Beautiful, huh? Very special plant.

The smell is unbelievable. When I fling open my doors to check on them, I'm hit with this beautiful vegetative aroma that hints strongly of the buds to come. Outrageously stinky veg.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

Plant one was pretty much in a desirable position, but note how I shifted plant two to a different angle.






The idea is to basically do the same criss-cross, wrap around strategy I usually take. This time I'm hoping the tomato gate will allow me to create this shape much more strictly than I was able to do with string and duct tape.





Notice how I turned plant 2 to position her to be bent in that direction. And see how I've already started a light tuck on plant 1 in that direction.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

I was thinking about doing this last night, and as I see these girls get going, I think it's the right move. I'm not taking any chances. I've tied them down as I always do, pretending the screen isn't even there. I will continue to tie them down as I did with the Diablos and let them grow into the screen in a 'pre-trained' horizontal position. I figure every inch I can buy... The way those leaves are sizing up, and the stretchy, viney look of these plants, I have to do everything I can to prepare for the dreaded flower stretch. It's best to do this now while the main stems are still flexible.





If you read my Diablo journal, then you'll know that there is no such thing as too low in my system. Now every node is at a similar light level. Neat, huh kids?

edit:
And yes, though I did install the screen, I see it more as an insurance policy... I still have plenty of string and tape. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 8, 2011)

How long you gonna veg them for?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

Slivers said:


> How long you gonna veg them for?


It depends on what they do in the next week after my water change. I'll let you know as next week's growing unfolds.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

looking good so far mate...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking good so far mate...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

Three hours later.





If you stare at them long enough, I swear you can see them move.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


>


Oh YEEAAHHH!!! I likes the naked ladies. I just noticed how nicely lit the model is. Shows off her silky-smooth skin. Great work.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Not all growers have it. In fact, I would say few have it. Do you? If you think you have "angry growth," take two day time lapse photos and post them here in my journal. I dare you.


You asked for it!

Day 1 under the new light






Day 3 under the new light


----------



## daveroller (Oct 8, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> You asked for it!
> 
> Day 1 under the new light
> ...
> ...


You're fuckin' with us, right? I may be a stoner, but those don't even look like the same plants. The second one's a beaut, though. Nice and lush.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> You asked for it!
> 
> Day 1 under the new light
> 
> ...


Yes. Angry growth. Welcome angry growers.

Any more takers?



daveroller said:


> Oh YEEAAHHH!!! I likes the naked ladies. I just noticed how nicely lit the model is. Shows off her silky-smooth skin. Great work.


Glad you like it, Dave. Enjoy.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 1826439

Sploogin' mah roots all over yer thread.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 8, 2011)

Tahoe always kicks out some nice purple hues .... not all og's do ...
looking great so far..... the frist 2 weeks of flowering will be the ultimate test...ill be watching...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

Slivers said:


> View attachment 1826439
> 
> Sploogin' mah roots all over yer thread.


Thanks for sharing.

This is the place for root photos, leaf photos, and of course bud porn. Welcome one and all. Please share your pix with us.



323cheezy said:


> Tahoe always kicks out some nice purple hues .... not all og's do ...
> looking great so far..... the frist 2 weeks of flowering will be the ultimate test...ill be watching...


I won't let you down, boss. I'm tying, scrogging, pruning, and tying some more. I'm not lettin' those nasty little whores get too tall not matter what.... I hope. Still kinda' scared, bro.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going by AN's online non-ph perfect calculator for the base. Boy, you wouldn't believe how many different things they have on the recommended additive list. Enough to make a noob's head spin. I'm not gonna pay attention to all that jazz. This is all I'm doing for now.

A note on Hygrozyme. The bottle recommends a dose of 8-10ml per gallon. I was concerned that such a dosing would jack up my ppm too much. 80ml of it didn't raise my ppm one bit. Interesting stuff. Smells like sweet liquor.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

My weed is usually pretty potent... and here's why. 





Nothing produces more crystal and power in your bud than 1000w. This is what all light bulbs want to be when they grow up.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 1826769
Here's some flower porn, since your ladies are just rockin' leaves.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

Plant 1 - Getting a good rinse





Just look at those delicate white fishbones. Hey, Nasa! Fuck you!  You too, Nambla!

Plant 2 - She loves a good shower between res changes.





Within each of my much larger than 5 micron droplets are a myriad of tiny oxygen bubbles, resulting in roots similar to aeroponics. That's what separates my roots from a traditional DWC or ebb flow. 

They're powering on. Smell getting stronger. I feel a lot better now that I tied them down. I feel like I bought some time and inches.





Evening out the light level by lying them down always stimulates lower branch growth. I try to tell noobs to do this, but they're too scared. That's like saying, "no, I'd rather have more lower grade popcorn." I'm scared _not_ to do it. Maybe this will prove that Uncle Jin knows what he's talking about?

_A note to the 323Cheezman_
These clones are perfectly bendy but robust. They're like strong vines ideal for trellis training. Look how they just point back up no matter how hard I bend them down.

These look pretty much exactly like the Platinum OG at that age. Uh-oh. But I didn't have the cage back then. But we should still cross our fingers. These girls are gonna get big in a hurry.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> View attachment 1826769
> Here's some flower porn, since your ladies are just rockin' leaves.


Lookin' good. Which strain are we looking at?


----------



## daveroller (Oct 8, 2011)

I know this is a newb question, but what is Hygrozyme? All I could find from from the company's web site said that it basically prevents or cures root rot. Does it serve any other purposes?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 8, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I know this is a newb question, but what is Hygrozyme? All I could find from from the company's web site said that it basically prevents or cures root rot. Does it serve any other purposes?


It's an enzymatic root health enhancer intended to keep roots clean and improve nute absorption. It's also supposed to prevent algae.

edit:
Note my readings.





At 570ppm the solution is still pretty clear. Hygrozyme is colorless when added to the res water.





The moisture from the last spray cycle drips off allowing the roots to dry a little. They love, love, love this.





And just before they know it, bam! Shower time again. Whew! Lookit that action. How can anything _not _grow in that, right? But I have to be careful. Because my plants can't get root bound, they can grow out of the cabinet in flower.

Here's a closer look at the girls from above.

P1





P2


----------



## Know One (Oct 9, 2011)

Pulling up a chair here as well . 
I just started using the House and Garden product "Root Excelurator". Pricey as hell but really works. Here is some Pre98-Bubba. Love this strain.
1.5 Rockwool





4X4 Rockwool blocks


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Know One said:


> Pulling up a chair here as well .
> I just started using the House and Garden product "Root Excelurator". Pricey as hell but really works. Here is some Pre98-Bubba. Love this strain.
> 1.5 Rockwool
> 4X4 Rockwool blocks


Beauty, Ace. Prior to the Diablo, I came oh so very close to growing that p98 Bubba. I really wanted it, but let it slip through my fingers. Those clones you're holding are of stellar health. Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Edit:

Come on, people! Let's see more from you all. Show me your magnificent healthy plants so my head doesn't get too big.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 9, 2011)

Miamigirl said:


> Sorry,, Jin but last night I was really tired and fell asleep..didn't see your email till now. Yes that is Cuban food...better than any off those restaurant that say their Cuban ...what a laugh. Any hoo back to work. I am going to try to upload. But yes they have their little hairs and their forming,,.. but little and showing alot of them everywhere but coming along very slow. I have them in soil and the ppm are 1000 . Now my question is... keep them at 1000 ppm.. because they are still forming or lower the ppm. Thanks


So, I'm kinda with Jin on this one. I'd need to see some pics to fully understand the situation. It does seem really odd to me as well that flowers wouldn't show up for 2 months, even on a 12/12 light schedule. I'm almost wondering if there are any light leaks into your grow space. My experience is fairly limited, but I usually see flowers start to form between the first and second week of 12/12. I'm also a little unsure on the 1000 ppm part. Personally, I just use the recipe suggested by the manufacturer (with a few tweaks here and there). I've never done the math to figure out exactly how much fertilizer is in there. When I water I end up wasting about a half gallon of water, due to what leaks out the bottom. It's about the same color coming out as it is going in (watering & fertilization), so I assume that I'm losing some of the good stuff. It's always been my understanding not to worry about the nutes, and the "loss" because the entire point is to soak the soil so that the plant has plenty of nutrient resources in the dirt.

This has me intrigued. It seems so weird that a plant would wait 2 months to finally push out buds.



On a side note, Dang Jin. I stay away for a week and they've exploded. I feel sorry for you when it's time to flower. 

Those 2 are going to be monstrous.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> On a side note, Dang Jin. I stay away for a week and they've exploded. I feel sorry for you when it's time to flower.
> 
> Those 2 are going to be monstrous.


I know. I'm a little afraid to tell all truth. Thanks for your help, Comrade.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Uncharacteristically, this update doesn't have any pictures.

I just wanted to report that the girls look like they're absolutely loving the Hygrozyme. They're starting to do that growing-before-my-eyes thing.

Also, more praise for AN. With GH, especially when I was running Nova in the early days, the pre-filter in my pumps would get brown gunk buildup that would wreak havoc on my ph if I didn't clean at each water change. The Flora is a bit more liquid, but still dirty compared to AN Sensi. I checked the pre-filter and it was clean. The rinse of the flush was more than enough. I never have to bother taking that stupid little sponge out of the pump's plastic housing again.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah i wanna be in the angry growth phase....


----------



## Slivers (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey how were your yields with GH vs AN... I'm using GH right now... planning on doing lucas formula... however only at like 150 ppm right now.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Ah i wanna be in the angry growth phase....


Patience, young Skywalker. Your time will come.



Slivers said:


> Hey how were your yields with GH vs AN... I'm using GH right now... planning on doing lucas formula... however only at like 150 ppm right now.


Lucas formula... fine, fine. This is my first AN grow, so we shall find out together. Peace unto you, brother.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Come on, people! Let's see more from you all. Show me your magnificent healthy plants so my head doesn't get too big.


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 9, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Ask and you shall revive.
> 
> http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy24/ccskiing/Prop 215/IMG_1342.jpg
> http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy24/ccskiing/Prop 215/IMG_1314.jpg
> ...


Really nice to see such beautiful, lush plants veg'ed under T5 fluoros. Mighty fine. Do you use different lights during the flowering phase?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

very nice shots mate....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Ask and you shall revive.


Dude, you have some of the most unusual plant shots around. Aside from your eerie colored lights, I have to say I admire the short bushiness you got going there. Very interesting visual. Thank you.

Now is that really a fuckin' praying mantis walking around your canopy? Rad.

Edit:
When I finally move to a larger scale grow, I'm going UC all the way.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Edit: And for those of you thinking about posting large photos of hot semi-clothed or implied nude chicks in your thread, let me remind you that RIU is more lenient with me because I'm the photographer and copyrighted owner of these photos. Thanks for reading!


----------



## daveroller (Oct 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for reading!


Who's reading? I'm just here for the pictures.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Who's reading? I'm just here for the pictures.


Kinda like expecting a guy to crack open a Playboy for the articles, huh? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

From medical marijuana dot org:

OG Kush (the original cut) came from an s1 form in a bag of a 91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996.
OG Is one of the strongest cannabis strains in the medical marijuana community. THC contents have been tested to be anywhere from 24-28% THC. The OG grows very viney with big spaces between inter-nodes. The OG loves feeding on N and calcium magnesium throughout the vegetative state. One thing you must do when growing this strain is to let it veg out and super-crop. Many novice growers that attempt to grow OG result in low yields due to no low stress training such as topping or super-cropping. This is a plant that wants to grow strong for its environment so give it lots of speed bumps and physical training prior to flower.
Around the 6th week of flowering, progressively decreasing the nitrogen concentration, you want to up the levels of phosphorus and (P) Potassium(K). PPMs of 1800 can be achieved with noticeable cola growth. Week 8 you want to completely cut all nutrients and give your plants a nice flush until week 10-11 depending on how well your environment treated your plants. Week 10-11 should be the window of when you should harvest OG Kush.

http://medical-marijuana.org/tahoe-og-kush






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is definitely viney alright. I think we're talking about the same plant. Speed bumps? How bout string, duct tape, and a tomato cage? Hope that'll be enough.

Edit:
I actually had to proofread the OG article above so that it would read better in my journal. Grammar police. Guilty as charged.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 9, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Really nice to see such beautiful, lush plants veg'ed under T5 fluoros. Mighty fine. Do you use different lights during the flowering phase?


Thank you.
I'm going to be flowering under 2x 1000w Hps & 1x 400w Mh.
If I had 1600$ I'd buy more T5 fixtures with aquarium bulbs and flower under them as well. My plants started producing trix' on the leaves 3 days after I switched over to this new light during veg, so I can only imagine how strong the buds would be if flowered under these lights as well.

UCDWC~

Day 10






Day 1


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow, that looks so cool. I don't think I've ever seen lights quite like that. Just what are they again?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Wow, that looks so cool. I don't think I've ever seen lights quite like that. Just what are they again?


They're aquarium bulbs for growing Coral. 
I use 5 different bulbs to make up the color spectrum. It's like L.E.D lighting but with more P.A.R. lumens, watts, penetration & coverage.
My fixture is a H.O. T5 Quantum Badboy 16 bulb @ 54w/bulb drawing 986 actual watts, covering a 4'x4' area.... "I love this light!!"

You can check out the thread here on RIU if you'd like....... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/358190-led-without-leds-my-first.html

Happy growing 
UCDWC~


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, now that they're laying down, the lower branches should catch up somewhat to the main shoot. It's already started pretty drastically on plant one.

P1 - I can see that lowest branch becoming one of the strongest colas like the Diablo before her. Something about being in that spot...





Now they're all, "Yellowing? What yellowing?"

P2 - The vine-like quality to these plants are gonna make it clear what I have to do in train strategy. The idea is to get 'em to thicken up in a horizontal position even before the side branches hit the screen. This way the main stalks will be maybe an inch or more lower than if I had just bent them against the screen as most folks do. I'll continue to force the main stalk down with string and focus on training its sub branches with the cage. Isn't this fun, boys and girls?






I think my setup's visual accessibility to the roots makes for some fun progress stuff you missed out on last time.






I really love this clean running AN base so far. Before I added the Hygrozyme, the smell of the solution wasn't quite right. The sweetness of it somehow balanced that calmag smell with the AN smell. The solution smells just right now.























I think these may be my most 'aero' looking roots yet. Good job, Urban Grower Mustache Guy. Anything you get up top is entirely dependent upon how well you nurture the bottom side.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> They're aquarium bulbs for growing Coral.
> I use 5 different bulbs to make up the color spectrum. It's like L.E.D lighting but with more lumens, watts, penetration & coverage.
> My fixture is a H.O. T5 Quantum Badboy 16 bulb @ 54w/bulb drawing 986 actual volts, covering a 4'x4' area.... "I love this light!!"
> 
> ...


Really cool. They definitely make for bitchin' fotos.

I'll respond to you with an update.

I left the sprayers running constantly and they drank 20ppm in less than two hours. I'm thinking about hyper-feeding to speed up veg... at milder nute levels, of course.


----------



## Know One (Oct 9, 2011)

Looking very healthy from inside out.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 9, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> They're aquarium bulbs for growing Coral.
> I use 5 different bulbs to make up the color spectrum. It's like L.E.D lighting but with more lumens, watts, penetration & coverage.
> My fixture is a H.O. T5 Quantum Badboy 16 bulb @ 54w/bulb drawing 986 actual volts, covering a 4'x4' area.... "I love this light!!"
> 
> ...


I have a 16 bulb T5 fixture with H.O. bulbs, too, so that makes me feel better about my setup. Unfortunately, in my only half-assed successful grow I had a bad problem with my plant outgrowing my cabinet during the flower phase, so that messed it up and I couldn't judge how well those lights could produce big buds. (I switched the bulbs to warm spectrum for flowering.) You've inspired me to try again with the same lights. My plant did veg very well at least. Next time I won't veg it out as big as last time, to give the plant more room to grow during flower. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Slivers (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice... looking good man.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Know One said:


> Looking very healthy from inside out.


Thanks. I think I can pretty safely say we're dealing with great genetics and the nute runs well in my tub. I hope this doesn't become a commercial for Hygrozyme. But then again, I hope it does.



Slivers said:


> Nice... looking good man.


Much appreciated. I'm trying my best to go real mild on nutes this time to let them develop in a more refined way (hopefully).


----------



## Slivers (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey jin you mind taking a look at my grow and tell me if it looks healthy for the stage that it's at, i'm experiencing some curling and it has me a little worried.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 9, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hey jin you mind taking a look at my grow and tell me if it looks healthy for the stage that it's at, i'm experiencing some curling and it has me a little worried.


It looks like they're struggling a bit. The two main things to check first are new tip growth and roots. If it's still putting progress on new growth and roots are sound, then they're probably just water-logged or underfed. How long at 150ppm? Try increasing your nute to 200-250ppm and make sure those rockwool cubes are damp to the touch but not soaking.
Your ph is okay. Do the roots look healthy? No stink? No slime?

Oh, and do you have an oxygen delivery method to your res? I hope so. Try adding more.

Oh, and what are your average res temps?

Oh, and I will also need to know if you're running ro or tap.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 10, 2011)

Got 3 stones in my res... Roots look white as paper... Starting to fishbone. I think I might be overwatering the mother and that the clones still have curling leaves(from the origonal cuts). I don't water her much at all... maybe twice a week! Oh and the nutes are at 250. This is my first grow so I'm kinda all up in their shit.

No slime. No stink. only been at 250 ppm for about a couple hours now.

Tap water yes... 250 ppm hard as shit, which i've read about... and I've seen plenty of grows with this kind of ppm. My PH likes to go up to 6.5 after a day or so, so I'm constantly adding ph down.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Got 3 stones in my res... Roots look white as paper... Starting to fishbone. I think I might be overwatering the mother and that the clones still have curling leaves(from the origonal cuts). I don't water her much at all... maybe twice a week! Oh and the nutes are at 250. This is my first grow so I'm kinda all up in their shit.


So it's the mother you're worried about and not the clones?

If your roots look good, don't worry. It's natural for clones to go through a 'struggle' process when re-rooting where they kinda look sad. Just be up on your levels (including temps) and make sure the roots have plenty of D.O. in the solution. They should be fine.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 10, 2011)

Yea I'm worried about her... I guess you know what it is... I just hate soil. I hate growing in soil. I want to get a 5 gallon bucket and reroot one of my airstones to my veg area. Drill a hole in the bucket and DE-SOIL my mother. Just a pain in my ass. I'm thinking about making a big clone and then getting a dwc(5 gallon bucket) going. I checked the PH coming out of the bottom of her run off one time... it was at 4.3... The ph of my tap is 8. What the fuck? Soil is just... ugh.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 10, 2011)

you should see my homade clones.. theryre some curlers alright....
The ones i get from the club usuallly come out perfect...
Mine not so much.... not saying that i havnt had great looking personally made cuts...
But Jins right....
There s allot to say about momentum in a cut... the dna doesnt change ... but the vigor does....
Ill see the curl major in clones that take too long to root.... or from cutting lower on the plant..
Some fellow growers told me it was a ph problem (the curl)..... but i know when the clones lose vigor...
Not to worry a good month in veg wil perkem right up.... and willl keep the nodes closer ...
A low vigor clones has its advantageous...as dumb as its sounds....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Yea I'm worried about her... I guess you know what it is... I just hate soil. I hate growing in soil. I want to get a 5 gallon bucket and reroot one of my airstones to my veg area. Drill a hole in the bucket and DE-SOIL my mother. Just a pain in my ass. I'm thinking about making a big clone and then getting a dwc(5 gallon bucket) going. I checked the PH coming out of the bottom of her run off one time... it was at 4.3... The ph of my tap is 8. What the fuck? Soil is just... ugh.


Oh boy, I getcha. Your mother plant is in soil. Your guess is as good as mine with soil, I'm afraid. ph 8 water becomes ph 4 after running through pot? Hmmmm... I just don't get it. That's why I don't even try growing that way. A clean hydro mother to hydro clone transplant is the best. That way you also ensure that no pests or disease are transferred.



323cheezy said:


> you should see my homade clones.. theryre some curlers alright....
> The ones i get from the club usuallly come out perfect...
> Mine not so much.... not saying that i havnt had great looking personally made cuts...
> But Jins right....
> ...


That doesn't sound dumb at all. And I'm actually hoping these girls don't have as much as vigor as the Platinum did. Their growth is super healthy, but they don't seem to be growing as fast as the Plat did. I could be wrong and they might make me eat my words in the next few days, but their growth seems more steady and cotrolled so far.

I have high hopes for this double training method I'm using.


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah those roots are bomb.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Yeah those roots are bomb.


thanks, Void. I enjoy your videos.

Edit:

Oh, and in answer to your question, the girl in my current avatar is a model / go-go dancer I did a vampire-themed shoot with. Happy Halloween!


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey slivers I'm pretty noob (just finished my first soil grow) but if your base soil is super acidic get some dolomite lime. add some to the top soil and it should buffer your ph a bit and balance it out. I had to do this with mine


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 10, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Not to worry a good month in veg will perkem right up.... and will keep the nodes closer ... A low vigor clone has its advantages... as dumb as its sounds....


Most of my clones are a little slow, but when they really start to get back into veg, watch out.

I'll agree on slow clones, too. I love the fact that mine start out slow, because when they do take off, it's a struggle to figure out where to put everyone. With my space as limited as it is right now, I can hardly fit more then 8 or 9 in my flowering space. And with 3 almost 2 foot girls in my veg space right now, space is an issue.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok. sounds good. Today I'm not as worried though... fishbone roots are 3x as long as they where yesterday, so at least i'm seeing some growth.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Ok. sounds good. Today I'm not as worried though... fishbone roots are 3x as long as they where yesterday, so at least i'm seeing some growth.


See? I'm sure they'll perk up before you know it.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

More day to day veg action for you.

Day 16





Day 18 - Caught a nice whiff of plant 1 today. Wow.





Hey, Cheeze. These are growing real mellow compared to the Platinum. I have a feeling the fan leaves might not be as big either. Still keeping fingers crossed. They're starting to look more wicked already. What do you think?

Roots on P1






P2 - She's still trailing her big sister, but she's certainly no slouch.





I really like the fact that I can show my grow every step of the way this time. I feel all 'greased-up' from having done the diablo journal already.


----------



## RedRiot (Oct 10, 2011)

Lordjin, I'm a big fan. I've been following you journals for a while now. what was The final weight on the diablo og harvest?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

Fishbones are beautiful. This is P2. Doesn't that look like an icicle to you? OOps! Said it again, Dave.

Here are a couple of close-ups of the new growth. Hey, ganja photographers... if you have a half-way decent camera, look for the macro function. It's usually represented by a flower symbol on your camera's function dial. This allows you to get really close and sharp. I don't need a microscope to check my trichs because of this handy function.

P1 - I can almost smell her by this picture. Mmmm....






P2 - Not too bad... She needs to kick it up a notch, though.





Ladies and Gentlemen, this is OG Kush, a cut of the finest breeding. Thanks, Cheeze. Hats off to your club. These have some of the most beautiful purple hues I've seen in an OG veg. Some of the other varieties I've grown lose their purple pretty fast. And the smell, wow. No matter how fuckin' crazy they go in flower, I'll finish the grow for that smell alone. I'll break the fuckin' branches if I have to. I've done it before. I can already tell this is gonna be better weed than the Diablo.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

RedRiot said:


> Lordjin, I'm a big fan. I've been following you journals for a while now. what was The final weight on the diablo og harvest?


Hello, stranger. Step out of the shadows into the light where I can see you...

Yes, that's much better.

It wasn't one of my heaviest yields, but at just under 15oz pretty decent for an OGk.


----------



## RedRiot (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanna be like you when I grow up.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

RedRiot said:


> I wanna be like you when I grow up.


Lol. You have no idea what you're saying.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

Day 1





Day 18





This is how we make multiple colas starting at an early age. I hope you're taking careful notes, class.

My box is a veritable clone regenerating engine. Don't try this at home, kids. I'm a trained professional.

Edit:
Count 'em. Two plants. Starting from two tiny clones knee high to a gnat... and the goal is nothing short of greatness. Are you with me? Can you feel the power? Come on, put your hands together now and sang! Make that OG yield! Yield, bitch! That's right... Cheezy? I know you're with me on this one.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Fishbones are beautiful. This is P2. Doesn't that look like an icicle to you? OOps! Said it again, Dave.


That title is my Sgt. Schultz impression from Hogan's Heroes (or something like that).

Hey, I ate 4 of my special cookies tonight while recuperating here in the hospital and am feeling a little funny, in a very good way.

Anyway, about the icicle issue... I was holding back before because it wasn't germane to your grow, but here goes. Icicles never branch out at an angle from each other like these fishbone shapes do. That's simply because gravity pulls down on icicles in exactly the same direction while they're growing. So adjacent icicles always grow parallel to each other. So your roots do not look very much like icicles to the trained eye.

Just thought I'd help you out there, Jin man.

Have a good day.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

daveroller said:


> That title is my Sgt. Schultz impression from Hogan's Heroes (or something like that).
> 
> Hey, I ate 4 of my special cookies tonight while recuperating here in the hospital and am feeling a little funny, in a very good way.
> 
> ...


Aw, you're no fun.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 11, 2011)

How's the ppm, are they eating? They look great.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

Slivers said:


> How's the ppm, are they eating? They look great.


Hi there, young Slivers.
The ppm just stays put at 550. They're cruising on a pretty steady course. Well, maybe not stays put, but drops every so slightly.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 11, 2011)

Right on... When do you up it? As they get bigger, or you got a AN chart?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Right on... When do you up it? As they get bigger, or you got a AN chart?


I'm just going by AN's online non ph perfect weekly calculator. It's a very precise base, but I always end up zeroing in on the ppm based on how the plants behave. This is very easy to do with my auto topper as a diluting mechanism.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 11, 2011)

Auto topper? No idea what that is.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 11, 2011)

lookin really healthy jin...
cant wait to see more ...


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 11, 2011)

Lordjin;
The lower nodes aren't stimulated simply because they're recieving more light.
You forgot to add in Apical Dominance/Auxin Distribution.
Right now all those nodes are recieving the same amount of hormones (Chemical) AND are recieving more light (Mechanical)
Which is a combination of why they branch out during LST.

Just keep in mind, the plant's helping you too.
Looks great, really noticed them broaden, can't wait to see them weeks from now.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lookin' good. Which strain are we looking at?


Lemon Skunk,
a pheno my friends been growing for years.
Stoked that it's mine now,
this is almost week 7.
Super Sativa dominant, heavy yield, indica flowering time.
I kept it super short too.

Can't wait to see end-season shots.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Auto topper? No idea what that is.


You see the white device next to my ph probe in my tub interior shots? That's a little bobber that activates a pump I have set in an external res when the water level drops even slightly.



323cheezy said:


> lookin really healthy jin...
> cant wait to see more ...


Thanks. Checked on them this morning and P1 pulled her tape up.



C.Indica said:


> Lordjin;
> The lower nodes aren't stimulated simply because they're recieving more light.
> You forgot to add in Apical Dominance/Auxin Distribution.
> Right now all those nodes are recieving the same amount of hormones (Chemical) AND are recieving more light (Mechanical)
> ...


That's what I love about this place. Just when I think I'm king geek, someone reminds me that I'm just another geek.



C.Indica said:


> Lemon Skunk,
> a pheno my friends been growing for years.
> Stoked that it's mine now,
> this is almost week 7.
> ...


Of course. Lemon Skunk. How can a Skunk be Lemony? Or a Lemon Skunky? Only in the world of pot.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

Get with the times, Holder!





*Marijuana Prohibition's Legal Insanity Continues *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/chris-weigant/obama-marijuana-policy_b_1004227.html


Two choice segments from the article:

As Tom Angell, media spokesman for Law Enforcement Against Prohibition put it:
The administration clearly understood the political value in being perceived as pro-medical marijuana when they put out the October 2009 memo on respecting states' rights to enact these laws. They even leaked it to the Associated Press on a Sunday night to ensure maximum exposure. I really don't know what is behind the reversal of late. Perhaps it's a case of career drug war zealots in the Department of Justice undermining a boss who is too busy to concern himself with medical marijuana issues. In any case, this isn't going to play well politically for the administration in a contentious re-election fight at a time when 80 percent of Americans support medical marijuana. If the president knows what's good for him, he'll put a stop to the federal interference in states with medical marijuana laws.

And from the author Chris Weigant:

This Drug War insanity occasionally crosses over into laughable irony. Also in the marijuana news from the past few weeks was the story of a 72-year-old woman in a car (as a passenger) who was pulled over by the cops in Oregon. The police found marijuana on the woman, but they had to let her go. The reason? She could prove she is one of the remaining four people who get their marijuana _directly from the federal government -- as medicine_. She has glaucoma, and she qualified under an extremely narrow loophole (only a dozen or so people ever qualified for this program) in federal drug law which reaches back to the 1970s. She receives federal marijuana to treat her illness, and she brags about how well it works: "They won't acknowledge the fact that I do not have even one aspirin in this house." So the federal government legally provides medical marijuana to her and three others (100 pounds of it, since 2005), while at the same time _insisting_ that marijuana has "no currently accepted medical use," and while threatening to treat state and local governmental officials as the worst criminals possible for trying to unravel this massive federal legal doublethink. If the Department of Justice's legal reasoning is correct -- anyone facilitating such activities as distributing marijuana should be federally prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law -- then _the entire federal government is a drug trafficker, too_.

Edit:

And how could I forget the powerful closing statement by the author?

_The ultimate irony is that Barack Obama has admitted he used marijuana himself, back in the day. The question I keep hoping some intrepid reporter will ask him is: "Mister President, if you had been caught for your illegal drug use and prosecuted the same way your own Justice Department is now trying to prosecute medical marijuana providers, how would your life have turned out differently? If you had been forced to 'pay for your crime' back then, do you think it would have improved your life, or changed it radically for the worse?" And a followup question, as well: "Then how can you justify what Eric Holder is currently doing?"_​


----------



## Hobgoblit (Oct 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> _The ultimate irony is that Barack Obama has admitted he used marijuana himself, back in the day. The question I keep hoping some intrepid reporter will ask him is: "Mister President, if you had been caught for your illegal drug use and prosecuted the same way your own Justice Department is now trying to prosecute medical marijuana providers, how would your life have turned out differently? If you had been forced to 'pay for your crime' back then, do you think it would have improved your life, or changed it radically for the worse?" And a followup question, as well: "Then how can you justify what Eric Holder is currently doing?"_
> [/INDENT]


The government has it's fingers all in the drug trade in this country. When you have the freedom to use and cultivate, you take money out of their pockets, and spread the interest to others. They will fight us till the end, but will lose eventually. Don't know if you remember the Iran/Contra affair, but it's a prime example of the government and drugs. Money and interests, all it is...You can say the same thing about the prison system...


----------



## mensabarbie (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not worried. I have my paperwork in order to grow for me and my friend. our prescriptions are current. I have an LA County Card. I'm under the # limit. I'm not shipping to NY or crossing state lines. They are after for-profit grows as well as storefront dispensaries near schools. read between the lines, people. they cannot get you if you dot your I's and cross your T's.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> The government has it's fingers all in the drug trade in this country. When you have the freedom to use and cultivate, you take money out of their pockets, and spread the interest to others. They will fight us till the end, but will lose eventually. Don't know if you remember the Iran/Contra affair, but it's a prime example of the government and drugs. Money and interests, all it is...You can say the same thing about the prison system...


oh yeah, and when it comes to Anti-MMJ, it ain't just the drug companies' interests that are being protected. The war on drugs is also leveraged hugely by the alcohol and tobacco industries in the form of huge campaign contributions. So it's a trilateral front: Big Pharma, Big Tobacco, and Big Booze. These guys basically own our country in addition to the petroleum giants. All stacked up against Joe, the hippy pot guy. I don't mind those odds. Hell, what the hell else are we gonna do but fight it? -- with joint in mouth, of course.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> I'm not worried. I have my paperwork in order to grow for me and my friend. our prescriptions are current. I have an LA County Card. I'm under the # limit. I'm not shipping to NY or crossing state lines. They are after for-profit grows as well as storefront dispensaries near schools. read between the lines, people. they cannot get you if you dot your I's and cross your T's.


That makes me feel better, but these guys are still assholes. They should get their shit together already. Holder has the power to move marijuana into the class 2 category where it belongs. That would change the entire MMJ scene for the better... Crime rates would fall as illegal drug-dealers become increasingly a thing of the past.

What bugs the shit out of me is that Barack and Eric both know this full well. These aren't stupid men. So why? It doesn't help Barack in the coming election because 80 percent of American voters are either for or do not oppose medical marijuana.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

Day 17





Day 19 - As the fan leaves put on size, their shadows protect the underside of the tub lid from algae. I'm using hygrozyme this time too, so shouldn't see problems.





These are growing... I don't know if slower is quite the right word, but they're not growing as crazy as my prior grows... so far. I think there might be something more of a re-veg process with this particular cut (you did mention that now that I recall, Cheeze). I think I may have to go beyond my usual 28 days for these girls. But we'll see.

I actually think this 'gentler vegetative growth' I'm seeing is a very good sign. The Platinum OG just exploded from a tiny clone into a wild bush with huge leaves at a very unnatural rate. That's the plant that exploded out of my control during flower. These here are putting on good growth every two days as you can tell, but that Platinum was a different story altogether. I think these might be just a little easier to control during flower. Hope I'm not jinxing anything.

Below:
Still bright and lovely. Adding more steadily.
P1 - Lookit them fishbones go. Notice how my strands don't thicken up so quick, and instead fishbone like crazy and multipy thin strands? That's easily attributable, again, not to under 5 micron bursts of air pressure driven mist, but to 45 liters per minute of oxygen being pumped into only ten gallons of spray water. Do the math. Let's see, that breaks down to roughly... a lot. Is it safe to call this 'bubbleponics' you think?





P2





Hey, sorry if this is boring some of you. I just want the most complete journal on the block. Could this be what they mean when they say "fine white hairs of aeroponics roots?" I guess I'll never know.

It's the oxygen, stupid.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 11, 2011)

Now we're getting to the nitty gritty of the details I couldn't show you last time. Here's an interesting angle on P1. Just look at that branch development. See if you can count how many colas I have so far. I think it's safe to say that the lowest branch has pretty much grown into a separate plant already? That would make an amazing clone right there. Oh what I could do if I converted this box into a mother house and just cut clones all day for free for all of you.

I can conceivably keep going, continuing to tie it down, keeping it super low. Depends on how greedy I get I suppose.

I think it's just about time for the second tie down. I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 12, 2011)

Please be very greedy.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Please be very greedy.


Cheezy? Any comment?


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 12, 2011)

nothing to worry about jin....
Thats kinda the nature of tahoe....

As far as a clone ... do u really need one?... im making plenty in the veg room..
just let em grow ... at this point in vegg you can pretty much do watever and theyll just keep goin...
So chopp away if u must .... just try to leave those big pretty fan leaves in tact... youll need allot of those for the bud development in flower... 

Who am i kidding...jin u know more than me.. im just the clone guy with access to good genetics....
Your the master growwer....remember??


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> nothing to worry about jin....
> Thats kinda the nature of tahoe....
> 
> As far as a clone ... do u really need one?... im making plenty in the veg room..
> ...


Thanks for the praise, buddy. Don't worry, I'm not gonna lay a single scissor blade on these babies. This is all about bud production. I might want to get into cloning sometime in the future, but just dreamin' about it for now. I'll stick to bud growing.

I'm starting to feel great about these clones. It was your bud pics that made me want to grow your shit. But now I say this because of that smell. Just keeps getting stronger. Fuckin' beautiful smell. It smells like they're budding already.


----------



## mensabarbie (Oct 12, 2011)

I just spoke with Jerome Handley, Esq, about setting up my legal grow. I asked him about the recent press releases about the Feds cracking down. He says it is a lot of hot air. He also said that they hope to intimidate growers and dispensaries and landlords out of the business with a lot of letters and press releases but that they simply don't have the financial wherewithall to enforce these threats. He said it is a well-timed effort to coordinate with election season and nothing more, that they do this regularly as an intimidation practice. it's cheap to send letters and press releases but much more expensive to pay swat teams to raid the small or even commercial grower. Just don't be within 1000 feet of a school and know that residential grows are riskier than commercial grows. 

you're welcome!
MB



lordjin said:


> Get with the times, Holder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> I just spoke with Jerome Handley, Esq, about setting up my legal grow. I asked him about the recent press releases about the Feds cracking down. He says it is a lot of hot air. He also said that they hope to intimidate growers and dispensaries and landlords out of the business with a lot of letters and press releases but that they simply don't have the financial wherewithall to enforce these threats. He said it is a well-timed effort to coordinate with election season and nothing more, that they do this regularly as an intimidation practice. it's cheap to send letters and press releases but much more expensive to pay swat teams to raid the small or even commercial grower. Just don't be within 1000 feet of a school and know that residential grows are riskier than commercial grows.
> 
> you're welcome!
> MB


 
Thanks. I kind of had a feeling it was just for show, but it's nice to get the confirmation from a legal professional.

That's still a funny picture of Eric Holder, though.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 12, 2011)

Further proof that it's a load... back in 2007 during the bush administration they did the same thing. Right before election. 

"Huff puff... and blow... oops we're out of money, nevermind."


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Further proof that it's a load... back in 2007 during the bush administration they did the same thing. Right before election.
> 
> "Huff puff... and blow... oops we're out of money, nevermind."


I can see that during the Bush admin, where the bulk of their constintuency is made of conservatives, but in this election cycle, we have a Democratic president looking at poll numbers that say 80 percent of Americans support or do not oppose marijuana for medical use. So are these guys still wedded to the idea that American social views are still conservative-leaning, even in the face of poll statistics that prove otherwise? Here's my theory as to the Justice Department's reversal. Obama knows that most people support responsible medical cannabis use, so does Holder. But they have to play out this charade right before an election cycle because of the huge financial contibutions from Big Pharma... So he's splitting the difference. On the one hand, many voters won't like it, but on the other hand, he'll still have big campaign money coming from the usual corporate sources to finance a re-election.

What is the main complaint against dispensaries? That they 'attract a bad crowd?' I've been a critic of dispensaries myself, but when it comes down to it, these places are NOT driving up crime rates or lowering property values in the neighborhoods they occupy. I don't really care if that skater is getting high in the alley... who is he robbing? Who is he raping? And if med patients with serious illnesses get their medicine, all the more power to the skater getting high in the alley.

And nothing is weaker and fuller of holes than the Justice Department's continued assertion that these dispensaries are a front for illegal drug trafficking. Those guys know better than anyone else that this isn't true... and they also know that dispensaries and small growers like us are the only real competition for murderous drug gangs.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

20 days into veg and I still haven't applied the second train tie yet. I just got home from work and smoked a bowl, so I'm super baked. I'll tie it down again later. I was able to manage these shots, tho.

Day 18





Day 20






Shot of second train coming later.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

Lookit that shit, Droogies. Real horror show, eh? NO MERCY. Disclaimer: I can't recommend this kind of extreme training to everyone I'm afraid. But if your system creates a level of indestructible vigor, then go for it. (I have to double tape the string anchors now because one piece of tape is easily pulled up overnight).





Note the counter ties the cage is facilitating. I wouldn't be able to keep it this strict without those counter ties. And I wouldn't be able to attach the counter ties without the screen. Is that Zen or am I just high?





Now while the main tops work to right themselves again, the lower branches will grow some more. See a pattern developing here? Good.

Edit:
When I was fiddling with them just now the smell hit me like a freight train. It isn't normal for a veg to smell this much.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 12, 2011)

You should go a step further at this point, and LST the side branches as well.
No sense letting them straggle twice.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

Day 1





Day 20


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> You should go a step further at this point, and LST the side branches as well.
> No sense letting them straggle twice.


I'll train the side branches on the screen primarily, but I might apply a tie here or there if the side branch is exceptionally large like that bottom one on plant one.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi LordJin - I read both journals last night. Wow! I would definitely like to see what your tomatos would look like! I have two questions 
1-Is your system loud? All the pumps and AC seem like they would be putting off some major dBs.
2-Does this look ready?


Thanks for the great grows! How do I get your book?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 12, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Hi LordJin - I read both journals last night. Wow! I would definitely like to see what your tomatos would look like! I have two questions
> 1-Is your system loud? All the pumps and AC seem like they would be putting off some major dBs.
> 2-Does this look ready?
> View attachment 1833842
> ...


The book is no longer available because I didn't want to spam on RIU. I'm working on getting an exclusive set of Mosh (blond fetish goddess) up on Zivity. It's pretty much ready and I just have to upload the hi-res files, but been kinda distracted by the grow these days. I'll provide a link where you can vote for me when it's done.

Loud, very loud. I don't live in a stealth situation, just can't convert an entire room yet because I currently have a roommate. Once I have a little money saved, I'll boot her and turn her room into something that will make Jack Herer's corpse twitch.

Your bud looks really good, props. Strain and how long been flowering? There is that whole cloudy to amber trichome business, so you might want to check on that. But just from the naked eye, I would say it looks mighty mouth watering. Prolly ready or close to it.

Oh, and thanks for reading of course. 

edit:

rep, rep.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2011)

It's from donated seeds. It looks similar to the white widow pictures I have seen. It is an outdoor grow at day 70. This is in a small planter where they both started. When I transplanted the other one it looked like it was going to die. But I learned a long time ago that this stuff grows like a weed. Now the transplanted plant is much bigger. Here are a couple pics:


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2011)

I am hoping one of the gurus that follow your posts can give me an idea of the strain. It is from some major underground OC guy.

Here is a macro shot from today (98 degrees) and it looks like I have some amber showing. 

 

Or is this wishful thiinking on my part? I would hate to pull it too soon. You waited another week and it looked like your Diablo doubled.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Mohican said:


> It's from donated seeds. It looks similar to the white widow pictures I have seen. It is an outdoor grow at day 70. This is in a small planter where they both started. When I transplanted the other one it looked like it was going to die. But I learned a long time ago that this stuff grows like a weed. Now the transplanted plant is much bigger. Here are a couple pics:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833878
> View attachment 1833877View attachment 1833879View attachment 1833876View attachment 1833874


Well I'll tell you what. Them's some beauties alright. You might want to ask Brandon, our resident outdoor expert. Brandon? Where'd he get to?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Mohican said:


> I am hoping one of the gurus that follow your posts can give me an idea of the strain. It is from some major underground OC guy.


Well we got lotsa folks very familiar with Marijuana cultivation cruising this thread alright. You're right about that.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Just a little over two hours later:





All this time I was a fucking super-cropper and didn't even know it. I was all, "Super cropping? What's that? I just bend my plants."


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

training coming along....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2011)

It's like Ivy! Will each of the side branches become a new tree? Do you veg until the screen is full and then switch to 12/12? This is so interesting - thank you!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2011)

It's the man with the golden bong! (for Kev)


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Mohican said:


> It's like Ivy! Will each of the side branches become a new tree? Do you veg until the screen is full and then switch to 12/12? This is so interesting - thank you!


That's the idea precisely. I'm gonna veg until the screen only looks semi-full. When I switch to flower, you'll quickly see why. Thank you for your interest. 




kevin murphy said:


> training coming along....


Cheers, Mate.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 13, 2011)

You're growin some monsters


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 13, 2011)

Lookin' good, boss!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Slivers said:


> You're growin some monsters





ChairmanMaow said:


> Lookin' good, boss!


Let's join hands now and bow in a moment of silence.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Let's join hands now and bow in a moment of silence.


Yeah, ok, but if you don't mind, I'm roasting one.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Yeah, ok, but if you don't mind, I'm roasting one.


I would expect nothing else.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 13, 2011)

Loving the update jin! The plants have gotten HUGE. My computer is broken so I haven't been keeping as close of an eye as usual. Just jarred the red dragon last night, hella excited to smoke some! 


Hey Mohican, I'm far from a guru but I think the pictured bud could go for a another 5 days or so? I picked my outdoor early cuz of rain but during the last few weeks they really bulk up. If you don't have a scope look at the hairs, when about 90% of them have changed color and kind of receded into the bud its ready. The pics look good, nice job!


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 13, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Yeah, ok, but if you don't mind, I'm roasting one.





lordjin said:


> I would expect nothing else.


And the best part is, I made brownies 

On that note, and I hope you don't mind Jin, I want to show off some finished bud shots. My neighbor just finished growing some Purple Gorilla with my guidance ^_^. 

























The funny thing is it was grown in a DWC setup similar to yours Jin. I guess it just goes to show that roots love oxygen


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> And the best part is, I made brownies
> 
> On that note, and I hope you don't mind Jin, I want to show off some finished bud shots. My neighbor just finished growing some Purple Gorilla with my guidance ^_^.
> 
> ...


Furtherst from minding, I love it when people post their pix here. Wow, that's gorgeous. I really like a good purp every now and again and that looks delish. What kind of wattage did those grow under?



brandon727272 said:


> Loving the update jin! The plants have gotten HUGE. My computer is broken so I haven't been keeping as close of an eye as usual. Just jarred the red dragon last night, hella excited to smoke some!


Red Dragon. That just has a nice ring to it. Smoke report time. Lucky dog.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Mohican said:


> I am hoping one of the gurus that follow your posts can give me an idea of the strain. It is from some major underground OC guy.
> 
> Here is a macro shot from today (98 degrees) and it looks like I have some amber showing.
> 
> ...


I see some that are just about to turn amber from cloudy, that 'cafe au lait' color.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Furtherst from minding, I love it when people post their pix here. Wow, that's gorgeous. I really like a good purp every now and again and that looks delish. What kind of wattage did those grow under?


They were veg'd under 600w MH bulbs and flowered under 1000w HPS bulbs. The smell is soo... purple. You know that purple-y, grape-y, floral scent? These buds reek of it. The trim made some great hash because a lot of the leaves (especially the smaller trim) had trichomes growing all over them. 

Mmmm. I loves me some wax


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> They were veg'd under 600w MH bulbs and flowered under 1000w HPS bulbs. The smell is soo... purple. You know that purple-y, grape-y, floral scent? These buds reek of it. The trim made some great hash because a lot of the leaves (especially the smaller trim) had trichomes growing all over them.
> 
> Mmmm. I loves me some wax


That's good light. I want some of that.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I can see that during the Bush admin, where the bulk of their constintuency is made of conservatives, but in this election cycle, we have a Democratic president looking at poll numbers that say 80 percent of Americans support or do not oppose marijuana for medical use. So are these guys still wedded to the idea that American social views are still conservative-leaning, even in the face of poll statistics that prove otherwise? Here's my theory as to the Justice Department's reversal. Obama knows that most people support responsible medical cannabis use, so does Holder. But they have to play out this charade right before an election cycle because of the huge financial contibutions from Big Pharma... So he's splitting the difference. On the one hand, many voters won't like it, but on the other hand, he'll still have big campaign money coming from the usual corporate sources to finance a re-election.
> 
> What is the main complaint against dispensaries? That they 'attract a bad crowd?' I've been a critic of dispensaries myself, but when it comes down to it, these places are NOT driving up crime rates or lowering property values in the neighborhoods they occupy. I don't really care if that skater is getting high in the alley... who is he robbing? Who is he raping? And if med patients with serious illnesses get their medicine, all the more power to the skater getting high in the alley.
> 
> And nothing is weaker and fuller of holes than the Justice Department's continued assertion that these dispensaries are a front for illegal drug trafficking. Those guys know better than anyone else that this isn't true... and they also know that dispensaries and small growers like us are the only real competition for murderous drug gangs.


I think you're right that Obama & Holder are sending the messages that their corporate donors want to hear. Gotta get those big $$$ campaign contributions. I think they're also "triangulating" like Clinton used to do. Who else are we going to vote for? Romney? The other thing might be fear of the unknown. They might be afraid that they could be responsible for turning cities across America into carbon copies of late-60's San Francisco, with a lot of dirty, unproductive drug addicts openly mulling around the streets. (Pardon me if that's an inaccurate portrait of what it was like, but I think that it's an image that scares politicians anyway.) Obviously, that's an extreme situation that doesn't have to happen as long as the laws are sensible. Just making mj schedule 2 won't lead to that. I'll be happy if I can legally vaporize it in my hospital room as part of my pain medication, buy enough of it at a medical dispensary to suit my needs and grow a few plants at home without having to hide them from the law.

BTW, I've been having a HELL of a lot more pain while in the hospital than I normally do at home. I have to take Percosets around twice a day here. At home I average about twice a week. I've also had to take a strong pain reliever called Dilaudid which is a lot like morphine, three times already this week. I'm convinced that it's mostly because I can't use mmj here like I do at home. Last night I ate 3 of my ganja cookies & slept like a baby. Without them I have too much pain to sleep & Ambien doesn't work for me by itself.​


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I think you're right that Obama & Holder are sending the messages that their corporate donors want to hear. Gotta get those big $$$ campaign contributions. I think they're also "triangulating" like Clinton used to do. Who else are we going to vote for? Romney? The other thing might be fear of the unknown. They might be afraid that they could be responsible for turning cities across America into carbon copies of late-60's San Francisco, with a lot of dirty, unproductive drug addicts openly mulling around the streets. (Pardon me if that's an inaccurate portrait of what it was like, but I think that it's an image that scares politicians anyway.) Obviously, that's an extreme situation that doesn't have to happen as long as the laws are sensible. Just making mj schedule 2 won't lead to that. I'll be happy if I can legally vaporize it in my hospital room as part of my pain medication, buy enough of it at a medical dispensary to suit my needs and grow a few plants at home without having to hide them from the law.
> BTW, I've been having a HELL of a lot more pain while in the hospital than I normally do at home. I have to take Percosets around twice a day here. At home I average about twice a week. I've also had to take a strong pain reliever called Dilaudid which is a lot like morphine, three times already this week. I'm convinced that it's mostly because I can't use mmj here like I do at home. Last night I ate 3 of my ganja cookies & slept like a baby. Without them I have too much pain to sleep & Ambien doesn't work for me by itself.​


Yeah, I don't disagree. We MMJ patients are a pawn in a political game.

But the culture of MMJ has been firmly established in California as well as a few other states. You cannot simply uproot it by throwing a Federal switch. They'll hassle the dispensaries, some of them will close, and when things blow over, they'll re-open. Last time it was "If you didn't open your business before a certain date, you have to close." Hundreds of shops closed all across LA. But a few months later they all reopened. People like their marijuana, people want it, and some actually NEED it... From elderly to young, from skate punk to lawyer... all walks of life. LA is just a marijuana town now, they may be able to stall it, but they can't change it or stop it.

But enough of that crap. Let's get back to the sheer joy of cultivation.

These here clones are special even among all the fine, fine plants I've grown in the past. They exhibit a sensitivity and a responsiveness to their environment that I haven't quite seen before. But most important is the smell. This is by far the stinkiest veg I've ever done. The veg aroma reminds me of some Hawaiian strains I was messin' with back in the 90's. Of course we don't really know how a grow will go until the plants start flowering, but i have High, High hopes for this strain. Gonna make some knockout meds for sure.

Just hang in there Dave. You and I will see better days when I harvest.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 13, 2011)

Our biggest enemies are the profiteers and recreational users who have shamed themselves by taking advantage of a law meant to relieve the suffering of the seriously ill.

"The California marijuana industry is not about providing medicine to the sick," said U.S. Attorney Laura E. Duffy. "It's a pervasive for-profit industry that violates federal law." source

As a seriously ill patient who has spent a great deal of time seeking out a true non-profit collective, I can wholeheartedly say that the above statement is true. The "industry" is absolutely profit driven and in no way shape or form is representative of medical marijuana nor the Compassionate Use Act of 1996. Meds are not tested for contaminates, meds are routinely keifed rendering the buds useless as a medication, there is diversion to weed addicts and recreational users, and prices are astronomical -- there is no safe and affordable access whatsoever. 

If after 45-days the oldest, most prolific profiteers are not shut down, then we'll know where the money trail begins and ends, for sure.

It's time to get the seriously ill some affordable relief safely and quickly, or it's over! Done. End o' story. No doubt, we should wake up today to ads begging the seriously ill to come in, get their meds, and support the facility. And yes, this does mean ridding the facilities of the recreational users who are not seriously ill in addition to ridding the facilities of the profiteers.

I'm ready to roll, 40-days and counting -- safe and affordable access is on the horizon, finally!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Our biggest enemies are the profiteers and recreational users who have shamed themselves by taking advantage of a law meant to relieve the suffering of the seriously ill.
> 
> "The California marijuana industry is not about providing medicine to the sick," said U.S. Attorney Laura E. Duffy. "It's a pervasive for-profit industry that violates federal law." source
> 
> ...


Making a better world... one plant at a time... or in my case, two plants at time.

Feeling pretty good now that I have a grow going again.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Still is. Me and my girls don't like that. It should be cooler tomorrow, though.
Day 1





Day 21





These are still babies. Look how they're still showing the three bladed baby leaves.





They still have tons of horizontal space to grow. We'll def take these to 28 days. How far beyond will be determined by next week's growth. I get the feeling that the real cage contact training will begin next week.

This gives you a pretty good idea of how tall they would be by now if I just let 'em grow straight up. The side branching isn't really an issue the few times I've just let them grow straight up because even the lowest branches reach up and achieve the same top size / height as the main cola when I've done that. It's just the height issue for me, but laying them down sure exaggerates that lower branch growth. Look at the tops developing already on P1.

Note also how the main top on P1 has 'disappeared' as the lower branch tops have sized up.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Root lovers welcome.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 13, 2011)

Those are some sexy roots. How hot was it for you? I'm switching to night time lighting this heat is out of control. temps of 85+ in my tent.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Those are some sexy roots. How hot was it for you? I'm switching to night time lighting this heat is out of control. temps of 85+ in my tent.


The compressor on my ac is working overtime just to keep the plants at 74.7f.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The compressor on my ac is working overtime just to keep the plants at 74.7f.


Jesus an AC unit... I never imagined i'd have to buy that.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Jesus an AC unit... I never imagined i'd have to buy that.


I looked at your journal a few minutes ago. I'll comment there in a moment.

But here I'll say that a grower must account for all environmental conditions when setting up a grow. Yeah, without my ac, it just wouldn't work. But we'll ride out this little heat wave together. It'll cool down starting tomorrow.

edit:
Oh, I'm assuming you're in my neck of the woods? Or is it just a coincidence that we're both having hot weather?


----------



## Slivers (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in southern california. That's about as much as I'm willing to say. lol.

But yea... my grow isn't the prettiest but the plants are showing progress...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 13, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I'm in southern california. That's about as much as I'm willing to say. lol.
> 
> But yea... my grow isn't the prettiest but the plants are showing progress...


Say no more. Sometimes I think I'm willing to say a little more than I should... Lol.

Just hang in there. As long as you have good roots, the plants can bounce back. Such is the magic of hydro.

Once this shit heat passes, you and I, and our clones will be much happier.

Edit:
Oh, just checked. Down to 73.6, Slivers. Yes!


----------



## Tuco420 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice job, what size netpots are those your using 4" or 6" ???


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dam those roots are exploding! I miss having a plant to go check on and watch grow lol, can't wait til next year...


----------



## Slivers (Oct 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Say no more. Sometimes I think I'm willing to say a little more than I should... Lol.
> 
> Just hang in there. As long as you have good roots, the plants can bounce back. Such is the magic of hydro.
> 
> ...


We'll be good... 74... hmm... I use my ph meter to check temps... i've seen it right at 90 degrees a few times. So I'm hoping this night light thing will drop my temps to like 75 or so, then during the day it should be around the same. So that should completely de-stress our shit. And no more AC units! To expensive!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Slivers said:


> We'll be good... 74... hmm... I use my ph meter to check temps... i've seen it right at 90 degrees a few times. So I'm hoping this night light thing will drop my temps to like 75 or so, then during the day it should be around the same. So that should completely de-stress our shit. And no more AC units! To expensive!


Yeah, I'm sure you'll be fine. This damned heat, though. Whew!



brandon727272 said:


> Dam those roots are exploding! I miss having a plant to go check on and watch grow lol, can't wait til next year...


It'll be a good year.



Tuco420 said:


> Nice job, what size netpots are those your using 4" or 6" ???


Thanks much. Six inchers, baby.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't respond to pm... ur inbox is full. Yes pc games


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Can't respond to pm... ur inbox is full. Yes pc games


I don't play them. Do you think I should? Lol.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 14, 2011)

Hell yea... PC games are fun. Kills time pretty well too.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hell yea... PC games are fun. Kills time pretty well too.


I use a mac. It always seems to be more limited in terms of game play... Or am I wrong? Maybe I'm still living in the early 2000's? Lol.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I use a mac. It always seems to be more limited in terms of game play... Or am I wrong? Maybe I'm still living in the early 2000's? Lol.


Ah... you're right there. Mac is kinda trash for playing PC games. I built my rig so... I can pretty much handle anything that comes out. That's why I wasn't afraid to build that 14 site aero system. Just jump in head first ya know?


----------



## daveroller (Oct 14, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Ah... you're right there. Mac is kinda trash for playing PC games. I built my rig so... I can pretty much handle anything that comes out. That's why I wasn't afraid to build that 14 site aero system. Just jump in head first ya know?


I used to build my own PC's all the time to save money, but now I like Mac's better, expensive as they are. They just run without as many problems.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 14, 2011)

amazing job jin! You just gett better and better with your grows....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Ah... you're right there. Mac is kinda trash for playing PC games. I built my rig so... I can pretty much handle anything that comes out. That's why I wasn't afraid to build that 14 site aero system. Just jump in head first ya know?


I see all the amazing looking banner ads for the online PC games and I'm tempted to buy a pc box just for that. One of my former roommates (the girl with short hair and tattoos in my photos) is an incredible WOW geek. She spent a lot of time in there. I'm more of an old-school gamer, so playing all the old arcade fighting games on my trusty Mame emulator keeps me pretty happy for now. I'm actually thinking about buying an older generation playstation or xbox so I can play all the new Street Fighter and King of Fighters games that Mame can't run. I am a fighting game nerd... Now you know.



daveroller said:


> I used to build my own PC's all the time to save money, but now I like Mac's better, expensive as they are. They just run without as many problems.


Oh, so you run a mac, too? (RIP Jobs)
I'm a total photography nerd and I draw and paint, so I needs me the mac.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> amazing job jin! You just gett better and better with your grows....


 
What up, Cheez-Wiz? Thanks. I'm gonna feel better when this heat breaks. Looks like it's gonna be another scorcher...


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a PC game nerd too! almost sad to admit it but WOW was a large part of my life 14-17 lol. Dwarf hunter here to fuck shit up! My life will soon be taken over by the elder scrolls V: skyrim, that game is about to be legit!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I'm a PC game nerd too! almost sad to admit it but WOW was a large part of my life 14-17 lol. Dwarf hunter here to fuck shit up! My life will soon be taken over by the elder scrolls V: skyrim, that game is about to be legit!


Oh no! This is quickly becoming a gaming discussion. Lol.

I think it's best for Jin to stay away from that stuff for now. I'm pretty lazy by nature, and it's already hard for me to be productive sometimes. If I dive into that water, I may never come out.

I actually do have some ambitious goals set for the year 2012. I'm going to get more serious about my photography AND my growing. I really want to convert my current roommate's room into a walk-in flower room, and my current box will become a mother/clone veg house. If I used that thing as strictly a mother house / clone starter, I could get a perpetual going that would be something else with the vigor I got going.


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 14, 2011)

Plants look amazing!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

rhump11 said:


> Plants look amazing!


Peace, peace!


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 14, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> You asked for it!
> 
> Day 1 under the new light
> 
> ...


Are those cotton balls as your medium??? I never thought those would work?



lordjin said:


> Root lovers welcome.


Looking good. I have grown Tahoe Og myself and they sure like to stretch in flower so the scrog is excellent idea. I am gonna sub and keep an watchful eye on this Journal.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Note also how the main top on P1 has 'disappeared' as the lower branch tops have sized up.


I love that effect. It gets so hard to see the real top when they get big enough.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Looking good. I have grown Tahoe Og myself and they sure like to stretch in flower so the scrog is excellent idea. I am gonna sub and keep an watchful eye on this Journal.


You wouldn't by any chance have any photos of said stretchy Tahoe you could post in my journal?



ChairmanMaow said:


> I love that effect. It gets so hard to see the real top when they get big enough.


Yes. Forced top multiplication is joyous.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

I so want to get home, spark a bowl, take more pictures of my plants, and fuck around some more on RIU...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I see some that are just about to turn amber from cloudy, that 'cafe au lait' color.


Funny you should say that. There is the weirdest smell of coffee coming off my ladies!?!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Funny you should say that. There is the weirdest smell of coffee coming off my ladies!?!


Weed with coffee smell = good.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are a couple of garden porn pictures from day 53 and day 73.

Day 53 

Day 73


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Here are a couple of garden porn pictures from day 53 and day 73.
> 
> Day 53 View attachment 1837016
> 
> Day 73 View attachment 1837015


Hm... I don't know about you all, but that sure looks like marijuana to me.

edit:
Garden porn. I like that. Brings lotsa unclean pictures into my head.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2011)

The way things are going I think it's going to be a Christmas tree!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Mohican said:


> The way things are going I think it's going to be a Christmas tree!


May all your Christmases be bright.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Le Bumpy Bump

















Who's ready for some cosplay? Me! Me!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

The main stalks trained nicely into that position, allowing me to remove the temporary counter ties.

A closeup of the lowest branch on P1 - Look carefully at those leaves. Look how each serrated edge ends in a super fine, sharp point. This is where great weed comes from.





Take a deep whiff right here. Ahhhh.... 

Canopy forming nicely. Note how vigorously the side branches are forming their own side branches... becoming almost like separate plants. This is a very good sign when considering possible yield.





Behold the powerful vigor of those leaves. 323Cheezy's clones? Meet Jin's system. I think they like one another. Man, look at that purple. This is a very special plant.

I sayeth unto thee, bringeth forth ye cloneage, and yay I shall grow them... Yay, I shall grow them.

Edit:
I usually pound my plants with nutes. This time I'm going super gentle, and I think that may be playing a part in the plant's aroma developing so sweetly. This strain seems to grow at a much more mellow pace as well. I'm starting to feel more and more confident that I will be able to control these plants.

Water change tomorrow. Sleep tight, Kiddies.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 14, 2011)

Pretty interesting close ups.. I see allot of 4 leaf leaves. I think it's weird how each strain grows a different amount... all genetics I'm sure...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Pretty interesting close ups.. I see allot of 4 leaf leaves. I think it's weird how each strain grows a different amount... all genetics I'm sure...


It's because they're still not fully shifted from the pre-flower state they came in. These are still juvenile plants. Platinum OG did this too. Plant two is just starting to show its five bladers. The adult leaves should follow.

edit: The Platinum showed its five bladers earlier, though. But that monster did everything faster.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice, healthy looking girls!! The plant pics are great too by the way..lol... but seriously, great looking clones you got going there - pic 2 is showing how the tops are starting to alternate node branching at the top signifying it's starting to mature more now...can't wait to see these two do thar thang!!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Day 1





Day 22





I know what these mothers can do in the first two weeks of flower. Like I said in earlier posts, I'm not fucking around this time. Yield, baby! Yield!

Day1





Day 22 - And a clear aerial of P2. My how she's grown.





Will you just look at that shine on her leaves? She's my little Princess.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Very nice, healthy looking girls!! The plant pics are great too by the way..lol... but seriously, great looking clones you got going there - pic 2 is showing how the tops are starting to alternate node branching at the top signifying it's starting to mature more now...can't wait to see these two do thar thang!!


You have a good eye. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 15, 2011)

Thats tahoe done right ..... they love your system..i can tell....
Dude is right they take off during flower...
Ive heard some people do the first week or two of flower under floros...
I wouldnt recomend this... but i do think that the hps light (red spec) usually causes allot of stretch in those first couple weeks...
I also like the 3 pedal leaves .... Seeems like an effort by the clones to make another leaf in order to catch more light...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Thats tahoe done right ..... they love your system..i can tell....
> Dude is right they take off during flower...
> Ive heard some people do the first week or two of flower under floros...
> I wouldnt recomend this... but i do think that the hps light (red spec) usually causes allot of stretch in those first couple weeks...
> I also like the 3 pedal leaves .... Seeems like an effort by the clones to make another leaf in order to catch more light...


I know all about 'taking off during flower.' In fact I know it a little too well. Okay, dude. I won't get too relaxed and will continue to expect the worst. This is the most extreme train job I've done, so at least we know I'm doing what I should be doing.

The three bladed leaves... yeah, I hate to keep talking about the Platinum OG, but these resemble those the most. The Plat was a very small clone with three bladed leaves when I brought it home. It busted out and started producing five bladers pretty fast. These Tahoes are on a slower roll, and their fan leaves aren't as big, so I'm hoping these overall won't be as large as the Platinum OG.

But I can't get over this smell, bro. They smelled when you brought 'em over, but it's like out of this world now. This is the strongest / best smelling veg in all my growing. When I open the doors to check on them or whatever, my face is hit with this amazing smell that has filled the entire box (like plants in bloom). And when I put my nose close to one of the tops for a deep sniff, I'm hit with a very concentrated aroma in my nose. I have big plans for a future grow room, and I don't think I'm gonna look for genetics on my own anymore. Look what you've gotten yourself into.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 15, 2011)

I really would like to give u a cut of my high octane og....
Its the rareset of all my genetics.... i dont know anywhere (collective)who has it... not even my club....
A friend on my other site gifted it to me , and made me promise to mother it out...
This was one of those cuts thats old again ... and wasnt really suppose to be released....
i know its the real deal ...cause i saw pics of the mother and the harvest ....
And ive never smelled such a nice smell off a vegger... just like u say the tahoe is....

I have a louie bein mothered out too.... They tend to really produce way more leaves ...and tighter node spacing...
Where tahoe is more of a true og ....and louie is more of a mountain grown kush ... but as og as it gets.....
Id love to see those in your new veg room....and will have u some of those before you know it...

oh dear what have i got myself into ...lol... 

My number one rule is ............"spread the genetics"!

great work gin ... im confident that what ever you grow regardless of genetics... will be great ....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I really would like to give u a cut of my high octane og....
> Its the rareset of all my genetics.... i dont know anywhere (collective)who has it... not even my club....
> A friend on my other site gifted it to me , and made me promise to mother it out...
> This was one of those cuts thats old again ... and wasnt really suppose to be released....
> ...


Much love, Cheeze.

I'm not gonna go all crazy with wild fantasies, but my walk-in flower room is def on the brain for 2012. I'm going to build an undercurrent system for this. I want to see if I can give the pre-builts a run for their money with my own two hands and OSH. I've proven I can build things better than the pre-builts already -- All I need are the uniseals and to really concentrate on water-tightness when I build. I'm also pretty jazzed about putting my own custom signature on the Undercurrent concept... I'll incorporate the low pressure pvc spray system into my UC with a secondary assist pump. Undercurrent? Meet LP Aero. I just gotta be special.

All I know is, when harvest day comes in my new flower room, you and your gf are helping me trim. And an extra pair of hands would help in addition to that. I want to pull a harvest that will take four people eight hours or more to trim. I figure it'll give us all a good amount of 'bonding time.' Lol. And I'll do all this with only six adult plants. And again, this isn't a wild fantasy as I'm pretty confident I could do it with 3000w of light.

Off to the hyrdo store today for some new syringes and more ph up/down. Have a great weekend!

edit:
I'll grow anything you bring me.


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You wouldn't by any chance have any photos of said stretchy Tahoe you could post in my journal?
> 
> I don't have them anymore. It was all in my old broken phone. I wish I still had them! Ogs love Nitrogen so use them in 4 weeks into flower. When you switch to 12/12 the side branches will shoot up really fast. I had to give my plants away when I was moving and my friend threw the Tahoe OG away because he had a hard time with them. He was new to it and I was bummed and wished he had asked for some advice so I could have had some cuttings back. Oh well at least I have another strain that is growing which is yummy.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow - neon flowers!

Here is an example of the problems with organic outside growing:



I go out twice a day wearing my old guy glasses and use a pair of tweezers to pick them off.

Jin - Your ladies look great! Is the shiny leaf skin from using a light or is it a characteristic of this strain?

Cheesy - what strain would you guess mine is? They were from donated seeds.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> lordjin said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't by any chance have any photos of said stretchy Tahoe you could post in my journal?
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

I just had an idea. In order to combat the stretch, what if I start the 12/12 cycle with the metal halide light in place, and let it flower on that for the first two weeks? Then I'll switch to hps in the third week. 

Do any of you think this may adversely impact final yield? Has anyone tried something similar to this?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm going to build an undercurrent system for this. I want to see if I can give the pre-builts a run for their money with my own two hands and OSH. I've proven I can build things better than the pre-builts already -- All I need are the uniseals and to really concentrate on water-tightness when I build. I'm also pretty jazzed about putting my own custom signature on the Undercurrent concept... I'll incorporate the low pressure pvc spray system into my UC with a secondary assist pump. Undercurrent? Meet LP Aero. I just gotta be special.


I just put 8 of my plants in the UC system today. Currently giving them a 36 hour dark cycle, I'll post a few more pics for you when lights come on tomorrow. 







An Lp Aero Uc system? I built the "Mike the gardner" Uc/Lp Aero/top drip Tote. http://www.youtube.com/user/SureToGrowers#p/u/2/i5mwOt0ibzI
I used the top drip and Lp aero form cutting to 3 weeks into roots showing through the 6" net pot then switching to Dwc for the rest of veg. On my next go round I'm just going to do DWC from cutting. I liked the way the roots bearded out when I left the bottom of the net pot submerged 1-2 inches for 5 days. 
I also didn't really like dealing with the aero manifold.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Dude, that is like totally awesome. I'm totally gonna bug the shit out of you when I'm building. Thanks. 

I'm actually thinking of connecting six eighteen gallon totes with an oversized control/return bin. I have the idea of placing a second powerful pump in the control bin to independently power pvc sprayer plumbing. The primary external pump will power the undercurrent through my chiller line. I have it sketched out in my head already and it should work beautifully, giving me the added option of spray cycles when the roots have yet to touch water surface. It may sound like overkill to have sprayers and an undercurrent going at the same time, but I've seen what those sprayers do. A set of massive roots hanging in its own 18 gallon bin, with bare root hang getting sprayed while the submerged bottom roots get undercurrent? That's gonna grow a tree. **Note, I can go crazy with pumps and airstones because my flow will be piped into my chiller which keeps it real cold.



UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I just put 8 of my plants in the UC system today. Currently giving them a 36 hour dark cycle, I'll post a few more pics for you when lights come on tomorrow.
> 
> An Lp Aero Uc system? I built the "Mike the gardner" Uc/Lp Aero/top drip Tote. http://www.youtube.com/user/SureToGrowers#p/u/2/i5mwOt0ibzI
> I used the top drip and Lp aero form cutting to 3 weeks into roots showing through the 6" net pot then switching to Dwc for the rest of veg. On my next go round I'm just going to do DWC from cutting. I liked the way the roots bearded out when I left the bottom of the net pot submerged 1-2 inches for 5 days.
> I also didn't really like dealing with the aero manifold.


----------



## Gifted (Oct 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay I let them go just about 36 hours in the light. They look like they could use a little rest, so I started the 18/6 cycle. I always give new clones an extended light period when I first plant them.
> 
> I've noticed, though, that the six hour dark period is a real catalyst in terms of stimulating growth. That darkness activity is pretty important -- in flower *and *veg. That's why I don't agree with 24/7 lights for veg. I think it stresses the plant.


Lordjin! I'm happy to see you've started again because I'm about to start another one as well, your girls look great by the way. Anyways, about what you said in this quote, do you think a 24/7 light schedule stresses the plant because you have an 1000w MH blazing down on them? Because I plan on rolling with a 200w cfl for veg and I was initially going to do 24/7 light schedule, but you made me rethink myself. They only thing I worry about is I am going to start from seed and even though it is feminized, I'd be very upset if my plant herms or turns male. I worry about this because I am going to super crop and train, which you know is stress training but I don't want the stress to once again cause my plant to herm. Just curious as to your thoughts, and I wish the best for these beautiful little ladies.


----------



## Gifted (Oct 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I just had an idea. In order to combat the stretch, what if I start the 12/12 cycle with the metal halide light in place, and let it flower on that for the first two weeks? Then I'll switch to hps in the third week.
> 
> Do any of you think this may adversely impact final yield? Has anyone tried something similar to this?


I'm no expert, but personally I would only use an HPS for flowering. I know you can use MH for flowering but I feel like it just isn't the right light the plant needs for flowering. I'm sure you could do it and run into no problem. But I'm not one to take risk like that, I'd rather let someone else try it first. And your screen should really help with height issues, if there even would be any.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Jin,
I have a couple more pictures from today. One is a side branch on the big plant:



There are several of these and they are bigger than the main cola. The next picture is the trichs on the small plant:



They are definitely getting cloudy. However, there still are not any amber ones.

Going to go spark one.....

Cheers


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Lordjin! I'm happy to see you've started again because I'm about to start another one as well, your girls look great by the way. Anyways, about what you said in this quote, do you think a 24/7 light schedule stresses the plant because you have an 1000w MH blazing down on them? Because I plan on rolling with a 200w cfl for veg and I was initially going to do 24/7 light schedule, but you made me rethink myself. They only thing I worry about is I am going to start from seed and even though it is feminized, I'd be very upset if my plant herms or turns male. I worry about this because I am going to super crop and train, which you know is stress training but I don't want the stress to once again cause my plant to herm. Just curious as to your thoughts, and I wish the best for these beautiful little ladies.


Thanks much, Gifted. I wouldn't worry as much about a 24/7 light schedule with a good cfl. I have a slightly different situation because my 1000w mh is very stressful on a little clone or seedling. Just get a good strong veg going, and train gradually. Don't just yank your plants down like I do. Be gentle and you won't herm.



Gifted said:


> I'm no expert, but personally I would only use an HPS for flowering. I know you can use MH for flowering but I feel like it just isn't the right light the plant needs for flowering. I'm sure you could do it and run into no problem. But I'm not one to take risk like that, I'd rather let someone else try it first. And your screen should really help with height issues, if there even would be any.


Hot dammit, I'm gonna take your advice.



Mohican said:


> Hi Jin,
> I have a couple more pictures from today. One is a side branch on the big plant:
> 
> There are several of these and they are bigger than the main cola. The next picture is the trichs on the small plant:
> ...


Spark one for me. Ain't nothin' like the sun's love. Those are super sugary.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Here they are right after their water change. I rate AN pretty high on the veg quality. The green is deep and rich. The natural purple of the plants is striking. The aroma is heaven. I'm excited about using "Kushie Kush" in flower.






The magnificent P1 in action:





Look how that main stem is tree-trunking in a hurry. That lowest branch is thickening fast, too. Aren't two headed plants great? It might actually be a three header.

First sign of five bladers on P2






And solo aerial shots of the girls.











We'll know a lot more as we see next week's growth. Are you having as much fun as I'm having?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Not surprisingly, the AN up/down runs a bit more accurately and it takes less to make the res respond. The ph overall is much more stable using the AN with the AN. So it does make a difference.





So far I gotta say, overall AN is the superior product. Sorry, AN haters.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Sure hope my neighbor doesn't notice the sun shield missing on his car. 





The relentless blaze of the 1000w mh causes algae to form on the underside of my tub lid. This only happens at the ends of the lid where the moisture is greatest. The reflective shields come off later when there's more shade from the foliage.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

Noticed a tiny bit of nute burn on a leaf of plant one so I dialed it way down from 650ppm to 510ppm. I figure it's burn caused from riding at 570ppm last week.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

looking great mate..keep it up greenthumbs...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking great mate..keep it up greenthumbs...


----------



## Slivers (Oct 16, 2011)

Dude the switch worked my temps are way down. Today I'm seeing some normal growth. lol


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Dude the switch worked my temps are way down. Today I'm seeing some normal growth. lol


Great to hear. It's always nice to see plants bounce back from a spell of trouble.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dam they're starting to grow quick! All the ladies in this thread are looking irresistible


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Dam they're starting to grow quick! All the ladies in this thread are looking irresistible


Thanks for watching, Brandon.

Boy, these girls are sure touchy. I was feeding them a concentration that would normally be too low with GH, but they started burning. Intreresting, huh?


----------



## dirk d (Oct 16, 2011)

looking great jin, love seeing your girls grow so nice and healthy. why even mess around with chemical nutes. why not try an organic/mostly organic nute schedule? i guarantee they will blow away your synthetic nute schedule lol.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

dirk d said:


> looking great jin, love seeing your girls grow so nice and healthy. why even mess around with chemical nutes. why not try an organic/mostly organic nute schedule? i guarantee they will blow away your synthetic nute schedule lol.


I've stopped paying attention to all the claims made by the various manufacturers. It just makes my THC addled head spin. I just go by who has the prettiest label now. Lol.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Not surprisingly, the AN up/down runs a bit more accurately and it takes less to make the res respond. The ph overall is much more stable using the AN with the AN. So it does make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably goes without saying, but don't spill either of those AN up/down solutions on yourself. I accidentally knocked over the pH UP on the floor & while cleaning it up got some on my wheels & then my forearms. (My hands were protected with rubber gloves.) Got scabs on my forearms from it. Stuff's pretty strong.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Here they are right after their water change. I rate AN pretty high on the veg quality. The green is deep and rich. The natural purple of the plants is striking. The aroma is heaven. I'm excited about using "Kushie Kush" in flower.
> http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk89/lordjin_photos/Tahoe veg/DSCN0004-6.jpg
> 
> The magnificent P1 in action:
> ...


Well, I'm really having fun watching, but I don't think it's possible to have as much fun as the grower.

Hey, thanks for posting these side-view shots. It really illustrates how you're doing the training. I'm gonna definitely copy that in my next grow.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Probably goes without saying, but don't spill either of those AN up/down solutions on yourself. I accidentally knocked over the pH UP on the floor & while cleaning it up got some on my wheels & then my forearms. (My hands were protected with rubber gloves.) Got scabs on my forearms from it. Stuff's pretty strong.


Yes, both up and down are fairly corrosive solutions. I know all about their nastiness. I guess I'll just use the GH to remove the serial numbers from my firearms. Kidding!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Well, I'm really having fun watching, but I don't think it's possible to have as much fun as the grower.
> 
> Hey, thanks for posting these side-view shots. It really illustrates how you're doing the training. I'm gonna definitely copy that in my next grow.


My pleasure. The more people copy me, the more bud there will be in this world.

edit:
I really do appreciate all the guys growing multiple large plants with multiple hids in a larger room situation, but I think people find what I'm doing interesting because it appeals to the little guy. Someone growing on a smaller scale might get an idea or two from my journal. And I think most people are small scale residential micros here.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's my Tahoe OG (2 of 5 beans sprouted) at 21 days (but only 2 days under the shps and in big pots- before they were under a t5). I'll def be following your thread!

View attachment 1840143View attachment 1840144


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Here's my Tahoe OG (2 of 5 beans sprouted) at 21 days (but only 2 days under the shps and in big pots- before they were under a t5). I'll def be following your thread!
> 
> View attachment 1840143View attachment 1840144


Thanks. It looks like you achieved growth pretty comparable to hydro in that span of time. Nicely done. Is that Cali-Connect?

Cheezy? Comments?


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. It looks like you achieved growth pretty comparable to hydro in that span of time. Nicely done. Is that Cali-Connect?
> 
> Cheezy? Comments?


Thanks. Yep, Cali Connect. This is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks. Yep, Cali Connect. This is going to be fun to watch.


Cali-Connect Tahoe vs. 323Cheezy clone-only Tahoe. How long you gonna veg? Or are you flowering early?


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Cali-Connect Tahoe vs. 323Cheezy clone-only Tahoe. How long you gonna veg? Or are you flowering early?


I'm planning on veg for at least 2-3 weeks and doing some FIM. I want to make clones and breed the OG together (if I get a male & female) and/or with a CannaSutra (5 of 5 hatched and are in the same room). 

Is this your first grow with this strain/clone?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> I'm planning on veg for at least 2-3 weeks and doing some FIM. I want to make clones and breed the OG together (if I get a male & female) and/or with a CannaSutra (5 of 5 hatched and are in the same room).
> 
> Is this your first grow with this strain/clone?


Yes. I'm strictly an OG grower, and this is my first time with this particular one.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

Quarter strength super tea, coming right up!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry for the wrestling theme, I couldn't think of anything else.





See that poker there? That's the first poker. I'll let it grow vertically a little more and then tuck it down.

They're still rollin' pretty good. Putting on good size every day, but not growing like the Incredible Hulk. I think we'll be just fine during flower. We're going to have to coax these girls a bit more to fill that screen. Which is fine with me, because although alien growth is great to watch, I'd rather it take a little longer if I can control it better.






A few closeups. Dig that leaf health. Those purps are amazing.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 16, 2011)

i put some of your pics up on my journal... and your link....
hope u dont mind...
post continued on next page...(this double posted ...technical problems)


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 16, 2011)

i never thought a veg journal could be so interesting....

Always a class act jin. good stuff...

ps.....i like the wrestling reference ....


----------



## mensabarbie (Oct 16, 2011)

looking good....



lordjin said:


> Sorry for the wrestling theme, I couldn't think of anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow the purple hues in the stems and the deep lush green color of your leaves is beautiful. This is making me want to grow some OG next year... lol. And to scrog it (pretty sure I am )!


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome grow journal m8. see youve put plenty of effort and commitment into it. great!!! also the scrog coming along lovely. ill be watching and comparing to mine lol


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i put some of your pics up on my journal... and your link....
> hope u dont mind...
> post continued on next page...(this double posted ...technical problems)


Not at all. I'm glad you approve.



323cheezy said:


> i never thought a veg journal could be so interesting....
> 
> Always a class act jin. good stuff...
> 
> ps.....i like the wrestling reference ....


Hey, as long as you like it.



mensabarbie said:


> looking good....


Thanks, Dear!



brandon727272 said:


> Wow the purple hues in the stems and the deep lush green color of your leaves is beautiful. This is making me want to grow some OG next year... lol. And to scrog it (pretty sure I am )!


The world would indeed be a better place if everyone grew just a little OG Kush.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

mrbluesuk said:


> awesome grow journal m8. see youve put plenty of effort and commitment into it. great!!! also the scrog coming along lovely. ill be watching and comparing to mine lol


Hello from across the pond. 

I wish my plants were gonna grow powerfully stout like that Wonder Woman you got going. Nice work (drool). No, no, no... I'm gonna have a lanky jungle to contend with... but I'm being as forceful as I can early on as you can see.

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hello from across the pond.
> 
> I wish my plants were gonna grow powerfully stout like that Wonder Woman you got going. Nice work (drool). No, no, no... I'm gonna have a lanky jungle to contend with... but I'm being as forceful as I can early on as you can see.
> 
> Thanks for commenting.


my pleasure. and those ladies may surprise you. that is my 1st scrog and i never thought it would look like that in a million years. just kinda come together with the help of plenty trimming, planning ahead with my routes and of course loadz of TLC. not a difficult technique at all and will definitely do it again. keep doing what your doing and yours will be a bulging bud canopy. best of luck bro.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

This is what they DIDN'T teach me in junior high horticulture. Here are those side view shots you like, Dave. Note how little P2 is headed right for the screen. Not like Big Bertha, but isn't she cute?






And the mighty P1. This plant is certainly not to be trifled with. Look how much thicker it got since the last side view shot.






P2. You gotta love her. Look at those little lower branches just reaching for the stars.






And the secondary head of P1. She's just a pure beauty.





Caught a deep whiff while taking this photo. Wow just wow. A piercing herbal smell the likes of which promises to be the best bud I've ever grown. This shot's for you, Cheeze. Post it on your thread.

A nice canopy is forming. Can Uncle Jin control it? I can't stand the suspense.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

mrbluesuk said:


> my pleasure. and those ladies may surprise you. that is my 1st scrog and i never thought it would look like that in a million years. just kinda come together with the help of plenty trimming, planning ahead with my routes and of course loadz of TLC. not a difficult technique at all and will definitely do it again. keep doing what your doing and yours will be a bulging bud canopy. best of luck bro.


First scrog but not first grow I would imagine. Same here. I've had loads of experience training, but the cage is a first for me. I can visualize perfectly how the trellis is supposed to be used based on all the times I've watched plants develop before, so I'm hoping for results somewhere near as successful as your first attempt. Yeah, that would make me very happy.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

Y'know how I had a Liquid Koolbloom fixation? Well as if that wasn't bad enough, this is Mother Earth Super Tea. And it's actually tea that they recommend straining before injecting into your res. Reapeat: It's actually tea. It smells like tea. It's okay to drink tea, isn't it? Man, the plants sure seem to love it. Now I wonder how many will read this and buy this product? Damn, these bastards should be paying me.





There is something strangely appealing about giving your plants a cool drink of tea.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> **Note, I can go crazy with pumps and airstones because my flow will be piped into my chiller which keeps it real cold.


Are you currently using a chiller? what kind? I started running mine yesterday and noticed a big jump in room temp. 

Here are those pics of the UC.





















180 lpm air pump










This is my mother tote with a reverse scrog...


----------



## Slivers (Oct 17, 2011)

Plants are looking good man. Take it you like the tea?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Are you currently using a chiller? what kind? I started running mine yesterday and noticed a big jump in room temp.
> 
> Here are those pics of the UC.
> 
> This is my mother tote with a reverse scrog...


Dude, you are officially my hero. Super tight, super pro. You've totally inspired me to do my UC grow room. That is just marvelous. Thanks for posting. Your pix give me the chills... that's how you know I'm obsessed with the idea of UC growing and I smoke too much OGK.

Now you're saying your chiller heats up your room? It is basically a little compressor unit like an ac or fridge and it kicks off some heat, but it should be minimal.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

Brilliant. I can totally visualize doing it much like this only with a larger tote. I'll have a secondary drive pump in there shooting water to the sprayers. This will also be where my auto-topper dumps when the level goes down. Yes, yes... very good.

Now I'll have to ask you for guidance when I build, cuz it looks like you've mastered water-tightness.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Plants are looking good man. Take it you like the tea?


Thanks, Boss. I love that stuff already. Love at first sniff.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Now this is brilliant. I can totally visualize doing it much like this only with a larger tote. I'll have a secondary drive pump in there shooting water to the sprayers.


I almost trashed this Epicenter tote for one of my veg totes... but I already had it built, I might still switch it out during a rez change this grow.... I think the more nute capacity in reserve the better when the plants really start to eat & drink during flowering.

I didn't think this 1/4hp chiller would have to run so long to cool down my 60 gallons of water, the exhaust it puts out is pretty damn hot! with copious amounts of it blowing all over my veg room =(


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I almost trashed this Epicenter tote for one of my veg totes... but I already had it built, I might still switch it out during a rez change this grow.... I think the more nute capacity in reserve the better when the plants really start to eat & drink during flowering.
> 
> I didn't think this 1/4hp chiller would have to run so long to cool down my 60 gallons of water, the exhaust it puts out is pretty damn hot! with copious amounts of it blowing all over my veg room =(


Any way you can separate it? It's great that it's chilling your water, but man, that heat. It's because you have the big one. I'm running the 1/10. It's a baby compared to yours. It kicks off very little heat and runs very quietly. It's rated at 60-80 gallon capacity and I believe it. I think it would be able to handle your 60 gallon system no problem. Even if it has to run a long cool cycle, it runs very cool. It's the unit I plan on using. I'll prolly buy the smaller 1/13 for my current box and use the 1/10 I have now for my UC. Edit: I'm also running a different model. Mine is AquaEuro USA, yours is that EcoPlus model. I wonder if the larger AquaEuro model would run cooler? I bet it would.

Would you mind posting a pic of how you have your master pump rigged?

Edit:
Oh, I think I see how you have your pump rigged. Is that the only one? What's the Gph rating on that? I have pretty good heavy duty inline mag driver I'm saving for the occasion. God, I hope I didn't throw it away by accident. Shit... Anyway, I forget what it's rated at, but it's a monster. If and when I ever build a UC, I would hook that sucker up directly to pvc plumbing driving the flow.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going to move the pump to the other side of the wall closer to the start of the 3/4" return line. I think inline pumps have a more difficult time sucking water through a tube than pushing water through a tube . The 3/4" flex tubing I'm using is to stiff and I've had to do some crazy piping to get it to the chiller and back. I'm not happy with it and will rearrange with softer tubing later in the week.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I'm going to move the pump to the other side of the wall closer to the start of the 3/4" return line. I think inline pumps have a more difficult time sucking water through a tube than pushing water through a tube . The 3/4" flex tubing I'm using is to stiff and I've had to do some crazy piping to get it to the chiller and back. I'm not happy with it and will rearrange with softer tubing later in the week.


I see. I would switch to a heavy duty pond pump and have it set at ground level very close to the return junction, aiding suction and the back flow has less distance to travel - with the suction and spout fittings on the pump entirely pvc pipe and reducers instead of flex tube. That's how I've seen some other pro builders do it. I also don't see why you couldn't piggy-back more than one pump through the circuit to increase flow. Yeah, you could totally do that. You can make any configuration you want with pvc pipe, T joints, and elbows. There are even three way pvc junctions. I'm gonna make a multi-pump driven flow monster! Lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

late to the show but looks like i'm just in time for the kick off! from one gin to another! nice grow lordjin


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> late to the show but looks like i'm just in time for the kick off! from one gin to another! nice grow lordjin


Thanks for tuning in!


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great looking plants!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

rhump11 said:


> Great looking plants!


Why thank you!


----------



## Slivers (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking forward to updates tonight man! I wanna see them roots. Also thanks for posting on my journal... I think you're the only one watching lol.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Looking forward to updates tonight man! I wanna see them roots. Also thanks for posting on my journal... I think you're the only one watching lol.


Thanks, Slivers.

Just wait until your plants fully recover and get going... You'll get more views and comments. When I first started my Diablo journal I was getting tons of views but no one was commenting... Kinda' like they were scared or something. But when my girls started flowering, the traffic started big time and I couldn't get people to shut up. Lol!


----------



## Slivers (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea man I have faith. To be honest I just want some good weed out of this grow lol


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Yea man I have faith. To be honest I just want some good weed out of this grow lol


Hey, man. I'm still getting blazed off my last harvest. You will experience similar satisfaction at some point I'm sure.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

Now you see it.





Now you don't. Well, sorta.





And here they are pre-tuck. My camera batteries died before I could take the tucked photos. They're charging now. Will update later.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

Le Canopy. See how I've already started opening the plant up, spreading it across the screen. This should allow the lower sub sub branches to reach up and fill some gaps.





Big shout to soil growers!  I've been cruising the journals and have seen some incredible soil grows. In fact I've seen a couple that are comparable to mine in the day 14-17 range of veg. But after day 21 all bets are off. I won't say I'll leave you in my dust since I'm hydro, so I guess I'll leave you in my spray.

P2 is just making cage contact herself. Here we go, Kids. Just look at that deep, flawless green. I've grown some amazing plants before, but to whom do I owe this credit? Cheezy for the genetics? Or the AN Mustache guy for the nutes?






Scrogging:












The main top on P1. This one was tough. That second baby node on the side had to be pulled out so it wouldn't be squashed by the bar of the gate. Good thing I have the hands of a surgeon.





Again, I've grown some great shit in my time, but I think these are the most outrageously healthy plants I've ever seen. Thanks, Cheeze.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol the hands of a surgeon


----------



## lordjin (Oct 17, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Lol the hands of a surgeon


I'm pretty full of myself, huh? I have the hands, but not the medical degree. 

I think the Super Tea may have triggered the next stage of 'angry growth.' Uh-oh.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 18, 2011)

I think i might have to get one of those scroggie majiggers....next time...
I have to say everything is looking flawless(except for the little cat hair.lol)..
But honestly you really took it too the next level ....thats gonna be some primo im tellling you....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I think i might have to get one of those scroggie majiggers....next time...
> I have to say everything is looking flawless(except for the little cat hair.lol)..
> But honestly you really took it too the next level ....thats gonna be some primo im tellling you....


Ha ha! I saw that fuckin cat hair and I was like, "should I re-take that one? Nah no one will notice."


----------



## daveroller (Oct 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


>


So what is that white wire or string (or whatever it is) used for?

Damn, those plants look healthy! I can tell they're getting lots of TLC. Love to see it! Those purple stems look kind of like rhubarb stems, only deeper red.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> So what is that white wire or string (or whatever it is) used for?
> 
> Damn, those plants look healthy! I can tell they're getting lots of TLC. Love to see it! Those purple stems look kind of like rhubarb stems, only deeper red.


That's the thermometer/hygrometer probe.

Yes, those fuzzy purple stems are awesome. Just checked on 'em and they look like they're powering on. Very erect and growing. Yikes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

got to agree with cheez this setup is sickeningly tight. the multiple dwc sites look clinical clean. props to you jin


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Yup, blame it on the cheeze man. That's why I am subbed. Love me some kush action, and lovely photography as well!

Peace, DST


323cheezy said:


> i put some of your pics up on my journal... and your link....
> hope u dont mind...
> post continued on next page...(this double posted ...technical problems)


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got to agree with cheez this setup is sickeningly tight. the multiple dwc sites look clinical clean. props to you jin


Cheers, Lad!



DST said:


> Yup, blame it on the cheeze man. That's why I am subbed. Love me some kush action, and lovely photography as well!
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks for the comment. I find that I'm able to get much more interesting images with the Scrog grid in place. If this turns out well, it'll serve as a great tutorial for noobs.

Yah, this is a 'tender kush,' not like the Diablo before her. This here Tahoe I'm workin' with requires a much gentler hand with the PPMs. It still amazes me how much two strains can differ even within the OG family of cuts.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Cheers, Lad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude if that "SeeMoreBuds" guy can get his book published then I don't see why you couldn't create your own e-book for noobs or soilers who want to transition to hydro... that would be so fucking awesome. I like RIU and all but for "noobs" I'm sure it's strenuous enough to go through even 46 pages lol.. and this thread's only going to get bigger. 

(Please make an e-book . I'd buy it.)


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Dude if that "SeeMoreBuds" guy can get his book published then I don't see why you couldn't create your own e-book for noobs or soilers who want to transition to hydro... that would be so fucking awesome. I like RIU and all but for "noobs" I'm sure it's strenuous enough to go through even 46 pages lol.. and this thread's only going to get bigger.
> 
> (Please make an e-book . I'd buy it.)


Now that is an interesting idea. The thought of making a hydro / scrog book didn't even occur to me. That could be fun.


----------



## lrg (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the grow, always nice to see someone super-cropping with such success.
What is your estimated veg time gonna be?
Heard you say you have an A/C unit what kind? and how is it setup?
Ive considered re routing one of my existing air vents into my grow room.
or would i be better of with a A/C window unit?
Swamp coolers a no go just to humid

hope thats not to many questions

Sub'd


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

lrg said:


> Love the grow, always nice to see someone super-cropping with such success.
> What is your estimated veg time gonna be?
> Heard you say you have an A/C unit what kind? and how is it setup?
> Ive considered re routing one of my existing air vents into my grow room.
> ...


Thaks for reading.

It's a small 5000 btu window mount. I (well my friend and I) cut a "window" in the metal cabinet and mounted the thing on brackets as if the cabinet is a tiny room. My friend is a structural engineer who does metal fabrication for machine parts in his free time. He cut all the holes per my specs and he only yelled at me once through the whole process! Lol. Once we had it in place we secured it with screws and sealed with weather strip. I knew this was the only way I'd be able to burn a 1000w in a small metal enclosure (4x2 to be exact) without cooking my plants and boiling my water. It was a gamble. But it works. And it is now my primary advantage over most small indoor growers.

I'll veg for the rest of this week and see what's going on then.

How big is your grow room? A standard window mount (slightly bigger than the one I'm using) should do you fine. If not, one of those stand up models with the venting ducts that go to the window or door... No swamp coolers... those are junk for growing.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you have a wide angle pic of your grow cab jin?


----------



## lrg (Oct 18, 2011)

Truly perfect advise I've had my heart set on better cooling for the grow room.
these 5,000 btu units are very well priced 

Artic Air King for $120





I think ill buy two one fore each closet

There is one window coming into the basement may just place it there or mount to inner wall of closet
I might duct the unit right to 1000 watt hps in the flower room


Flower Room
is 9' long 3' 1/2 wide and 6' tall

Veg Room
5' long 3' 1/2 wide and 6' tall


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Do you have a wide angle pic of your grow cab jin?


I'm at work at the moment, but I do have this I can show you right now.





Just imagine a small window mount ac face behind that stand of branches. It's there, believe me. Lol.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't remember you mentioning recently what your ppm's are, now that you've added that tea stuff. Are they higher now?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

lrg said:


> Truly perfect advise I've had my heart set on better cooling for the grow room.
> these 5,000 btu units are very well priced
> 
> Artic Air King for $120
> ...


Yeah, those are good. If you can vent your ac's air directly on your bulb, that will indeed kick ass.

AC's are the indoor hid grower's best friend.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Don't remember you mentioning recently what your ppm's are, now that you've added that tea stuff. Are they higher now?


Ah, see? There's no getting anything by you, Dave.

That compost tea is a completely organic product, so I wasn't really sure what was gonna happen, and not surprisingly, it's erratic as far as ppms. I was at 510ppm from the Sensi Grow and Calmag and Hygrozyme (although the Hygro doesn't do much to raise your ppm) before I added 39ml of the tea (quarter strength for my amount of water). At first the tea raised it from 510 to 550-560ppm. I thought that was that but about ten hours later, the ppm jumped to 650-660ppm. Now this might make a grower of lesser experience panic, but since this organic stuff is new to me, I thought to leave it and just see what happens before thinking of doing anything.

It's currently steady at 660ppm. It almost seemed like a 'timed release' of ppms with the organics.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ah, see? There's no getting anything by you, Dave.
> 
> That compost tea is a completely organic product, so I wasn't really sure what was gonna happen, and not surprisingly, it's erratic as far as ppms. I was at 510ppm from the Sensi Grow and Calmag and Hygrozyme (although the Hygro doesn't do much to raise your ppm) before I added 39ml of the tea (quarter strength for my amount of water). At first the tea raised it from 510 to 550-560ppm. I thought that was that but about ten hours later, the ppm jumped to 650-660ppm. Now this might make a grower of lesser experience panic, but since this organic stuff is new to me, I thought to leave it and just see what happens before thinking of doing anything.
> 
> It's currently steady at 660ppm. It almost seemed like a 'timed release' of ppms with the organics.


I've noticed an increase in ppms too after I feed my plants. Come back a few hours after feeding and it tends to jump up or down a little depending on how much water is in my res. I don't think it's time released... I think it's just a matter of it mixing with your res water.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I've noticed an increase in ppms too after I feed my plants. Come back a few hours after feeding and it tends to jump up or down a little depending on how much water is in my res. I don't think it's time released... I think it's just a matter of it mixing with your res water.


Yes, but this ppm rise isn't like any I've seen before. I added the tea and it rose by 50ppm and stayed there. 10 hours later, it rose by 100ppm. Regular chemical nutes don't do this. And the amount of water in my res always stays constant.

Note that the amount of circulation in my res registers any change in the res instantly. So if I add more nute, it mixes right away and it shows in my ppm reading right away. There is no slow dispersal in my res. That's why this is unusual.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is another vote for the grow book! Love your journal. I started on RIU looking for info about Mowie Wowie and Kauai Electric and then I got sucked in to Kev's Doggie nuggets story. When I saw your setup I was totally impressed. I love to see people make their own systems and yours is primo!

Yesterday I read a story in here by a guy who is growing in a speaker! Talk about ingenuity!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Here is another vote for the grow book! Love your journal. I started on RIU looking for info about Mowie Wowie and Kauai Electric and then I got sucked in to Kev's Doggie nuggets story. When I saw your setup I was totally impressed. I love to see people make their own systems and yours is primo!
> 
> Yesterday I read a story in here by a guy who is growing in a speaker! Talk about ingenuity!


Thanks for the kind comments, friend.

I'm nuts about the tiniest details. Sometimes I just start doing something without any clue if it's actually possible. This has gotten me into trouble a few times, but when I have my moments, I have my moments.

I like the people who grow in their showers. They probably don't smell the best, but I'm sure their plants smell great.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 18, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Here is another vote for the grow book! Love your journal. I started on RIU looking for info about Mowie Wowie and Kauai Electric and then I got sucked in to Kev's Doggie nuggets story. When I saw your setup I was totally impressed. I love to see people make their own systems and yours is primo!
> 
> Yesterday I read a story in here by a guy who is growing in a speaker! Talk about ingenuity!


Grow book! GROW BOOOOK. Jin, if you made it 20 to 30 bucks I'd buy it right away... 

One thing I'd like to see in your grow room is some CO2 . Any plans for a tank and regulator in the future? Imagine the savage growth and explosion of resin production ^_^


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yes, but this ppm rise isn't like any I've seen before. I added the tea and it rose by 50ppm and stayed there. 10 hours later, it rose by 100ppm. Regular chemical nutes don't do this. And the amount of water in my res always stays constant.
> 
> Note that the amount of circulation in my res registers any change in the res instantly. So if I add more nute, it mixes right away and it shows in my ppm reading right away. There is no slow dispersal in my res. That's why this is unusual.


I wonder if it might have something to do with it being a tea. The longer tea steeps, the stronger it gets... And you've got a whole res full of water to steep in.

I know that may sound silly, but when logic escapes you, that's when you have to start thinking outside the box.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Grow book! GROW BOOOOK. Jin, if you made it 20 to 30 bucks I'd buy it right away...
> 
> One thing I'd like to see in your grow room is some CO2 . Any plans for a tank and regulator in the future? Imagine the savage growth and explosion of resin production ^_^


I'll think about it. 

I actually have a 50lb tank I'm saving for my walk-in flower room. There's so much air exchange in my box that co2 injection is neither practical nor necessary.

edit:

Ha ha ha ha! I just realized your screen name is Hi I'm Nick, and not HILMNICK.




ChairmanMaow said:


> I wonder if it might have something to do with it being a tea. The longer tea steeps, the stronger it gets... And you've got a whole res full of water to steep in.
> 
> I know that may sound silly, but when logic escapes you, that's when you have to start thinking outside the box.


I like that.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

But coming along nicely just the same.






Boom! You gotta want it, girl... You gotta want it!






Hey, Cheeze. These are babies alright. They need to be charmed and coaxed just like human girls. I'm taking it another week over my usual veg time to get 'em to beef up that screen. This is def a different kind of strain. Very interesting to work with. Just as I thought, very well suited for trellising. It's almost as if they sense the screen and know what to do.






And the magnificent main top on the little P2.





Sorry about the cat hair again. My box sucks air like a vacuum.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I like the people who grow in their showers. They probably don't smell the best, but I'm sure their plants smell great.


 Oh the memories....lol...







...rub-a-dub-dub, six gals in a tub!


----------



## Gifted (Oct 18, 2011)

Im waiting for my seed to sprout and im starting a scrog. Im not sure how i want to train it to fill the screen though


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Oh the memories....lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a spot-on response. Rep for that. And I'm sure you smell fine. Lol.



Gifted said:


> Im waiting for my seed to sprout and im starting a scrog. Im not sure how i want to train it to fill the screen though


Yeah, it's not quite as intuitive with a seed plant. I've seen a lot of seed plant scroggers chop the main top multiple times allowing the side branches to dominate. That's one method. I, personally, don't like decapitating my plants.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

I finally feel like I'm a de-virginized grower now that I'm scrogging. I gotta tell ya, this is awesome on so many different levels. There is so much strategy involved, that it really satisfies the obsessive tinkerer in all of us growers. I'm having great fun planning each tuck. See how each bend gives an optimum position to the smaller branch just underneath? And as the tip gets a little taller, I simply tuck into the next grid square. I'm having so much fun! 





See the nute burn on the tip of that leaf? These girls are something else. I dialed it down to 600ppm when I got home, but after spotting that, I took it down to 510-520ppm. That is unheard of for this stage of growth in my experience. But that's what the plants are telling me! The upshot of that slight nute burn is that I know they're feeding at maximum. See everyone? This is the huge advantage of having the trimeter and auto-topper to precisely dial in your ppm depending on what the plants want. Complete and utter control of your plants... you can't beat it.

I was joking around with an old pro at another thread about how we obsessively stare at and mess with our grow areas. I was trying to act all cool, but when he admitted that he still stares at his plants like a noob, I fessed up and admitted that I do too. Scrogging adds just another layer to that obsessive behavior. Good thing I'm a seasoned veteran and so can contain my excitement. Yeah right... there I go again.





Wow, only 520ppm. Didn't you mention something about never exceeding 900ppm with these, Cheeze? I'm starting to believe you. They're pretty big already and I dare not exceed 550ppm at this point. Wild.






The smell isn't just getting stronger, it's changing. This is top notch shit. Not nearly the most monstrous I've ever seen in this here box, but I'm glad for that. I'll take extra long to veg out that screen before letting that orange monster light do its thing.





The screen definitely seems to be making them grow in a slower, more controlled way. Not like these monsters. Platinum on the right. Don't bother comparing to the plant on the left because that's a Blackberry Kush that's entirely different. But they were both out of control. I think Cheezy's clones look more refined even if less monstrous.





Y'see how that Plat on the right kinda looks similar to the Tahoe but not as purple?


----------



## daveroller (Oct 19, 2011)

I LOVE the way that you're distributing the branches across your screen. I think I can imagine how these babies might grow up during flower now, filling your whole room nice & evenly, not like that cluster of branches that you showed in your old Platinum/Blackberry photo. I think I understand the full value of SCROGing now, in the hands of a skilled grower. Thanks for the lesson, Jin! I'm really looking forward to seeing this through.

I guess for your next water change you'll need to use the shop vac, eh?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 19, 2011)

I call this Jin & juice






I put together a time laps of my current veg, 51 days from cutting to entering the flower room.... thought you'd like it.
[video=youtube;xzE-I3ad6_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzE-I3ad6_w[/video]​


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I call this Jin & juice
> 
> I put together a time laps of my current veg, 51 days from cutting to entering the flower room.... thought you'd like it.


Awesome! Thanks for adding! Love it. If I don't rep you for that one, I deserve to be shot. Rep, rep.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I LOVE the way that you're distributing the branches across your screen. I think I can imagine how these babies might grow up during flower now, filling your whole room nice & evenly, not like that cluster of branches that you showed in your old Platinum/Blackberry photo. I think I understand the full value of SCROGing now, in the hands of a skilled grower. Thanks for the lesson, Jin! I'm really looking forward to seeing this through.
> 
> I guess for your next water change you'll need to use the shop vac, eh?


Thanks, hoss.

Oh, right! The shop vac! In all this excitement, I completely forgot! Been watching 'the Walking Dead' on Netflix too.

I might get one, but I don't think I'll need it. We'll see at the end of the week.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 19, 2011)

"Hey, Cheeze. These are babies alright. They need to be charmed and coaxed just like human girls. I'm taking it another week over my usual veg time to get 'em to beef up that screen. This is def a different kind of strain. Very interesting to work with. Just as I thought, very well suited for trellising. It's almost as if they sense the screen and know what to do."Lord jin





Dont under estimate them jin .... they know exactly what thyre doing...
Theyre on chill now ...but ive seen em in action... This mother wasnt kept based on vigor ...but pheno and characteristics...
Your dealing with a more "true og" like a larry or fire .... real sativa type...

I tend to like more the real "og kush " like louie and more similar to the diablo i have now ...
however diablo was a mix of bluebarry and another sativa but that typical real white looking og ... also platinuim is more the so cal master cross ....

Ive seen the tahoe in action last grow...and i already can see that your structure and leaves are exactly the same..almost a carbon copy of what i had.... You have way more leaf production and the low stress training is gonna benefit you ..surelly your buds will be phater ....

Id start flowering them at the normal time since they will become a little overzelous during the first weeks of flower...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> "Hey, Cheeze. These are babies alright. They need to be charmed and coaxed just like human girls. I'm taking it another week over my usual veg time to get 'em to beef up that screen. This is def a different kind of strain. Very interesting to work with. Just as I thought, very well suited for trellising. It's almost as if they sense the screen and know what to do."Lord jin
> Dont under estimate them jin .... they know exactly what thyre doing...
> Theyre on chill now ...but ive seen em in action... This mother wasnt kept based on vigor ...but pheno and characteristics...
> Your dealing with a more "true og" like a larry or fire .... real sativa type...
> ...


Okay. I get you. I won't be fooled by how chill they're growing now. I should probably just start flowering pretty soon then, and let it fill the rest of the screen in the first week of flower. If you say they're gonna go nuts, I think it's best for me to start flower while the screen is still pretty empty looking.


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay. I get you. I won't be fooled by how chill they're growing now. I should probably just start flowering pretty soon then, and let it fill the rest of the screen in the first week of flower. If you say they're gonna go nuts, I think it's best for me to start flower while the screen is still pretty empty looking.


 
Yes, do flower them soon. My Tahoes that I got from Cali connect went from a ft to 3 feet in 1.5 weeks. I don't know about the clone form one. Are they the plant that swerve works on? However the purple stems seems like its not getting enough PK? The Tahoe I worked with always stayed green throughout the plant except for a few petioles. Just my opinion, They look great other than that and will fill out the cages in no time. I can't wait to see how they flower.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 19, 2011)

By all means jin veg em out as long as youd like... live life on the edge....
Just remember the real stretch begins in the first weeks of flower.....
the purple stem are normal ... trust me... they only get more purple in time....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Yes, do flower them soon. My Tahoes that I got from Cali connect went from a ft to 3 feet in 1.5 weeks. I don't know about the clone form one. Are they the plant that swerve works on? However the purple stems seems like its not getting enough PK? The Tahoe I worked with always stayed green throughout the plant except for a few petioles. Just my opinion, They look great other than that and will fill out the cages in no time. I can't wait to see how they flower.


Okay, I'll flower at the end of this week just for you.

Yeah, purple is associated with cold weather grows and certain deficiencies, but it is also the inherent trait of certain strains (OGk included) You'll notice the Platinum OG plant is not nearly as purple and the Blackberry Kush plant isn't purple at all (See example photo from last update). 

I do belive that is the case here with this tahoe... a strain trait, since the leaf health shows anything but deficiency. Have a look at my mature Diablo main trunks. This is 12-13 days into flower. They were pretty purple, but the Tahoe I'm growing is more so.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> By all means jin veg em out as long as youd like... live life on the edge....
> Just remember the real stretch begins in the first weeks of flower.....
> the purple stem are normal ... trust me... they only get more purple in time....


Oh yeah. I know the purple is normal. See my above post. In fact with OG's the more purple I see, the happier I get.

Well I'll just keep posting pix of their progress.. Maybe you can suggest a good time to start 12/12. I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking great man!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

rhump11 said:


> Looking great man!


thanks. Bumpy bump.


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, I'll flower at the end of this week just for you.
> 
> Yeah, purple is associated with cold weather grows and certain deficiencies, but it is also the inherent trait of certain strains (OGk included) You'll notice the Platinum OG plant is not nearly as purple and the Blackberry Kush plant isn't purple at all (See example photo from last update).
> 
> I do belive that is the case here with this tahoe... a strain trait, since the leaf health shows anything but deficiency. Have a look at my mature Diablo main trunks. This is 12-13 days into flower. They were pretty purple, but the Tahoe I'm growing is more so.


That is possible it is caused by cold. Keep up the good work.

Don't do it for me lol. Do it for yourself it all depends how you want the results. I think you should flower them when about half of the screen is filled an inch above it would be a good time.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> That is possible it is caused by cold. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Don't do it for me lol. Do it for yourself it all depends how you want the results. I think you should flower them when about half of the screen is filled an inch above it would be a good time.


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I finally feel like I'm a de-virginized grower now that I'm scrogging. I gotta tell ya, this is awesome on so many different levels. There is so much strategy involved, that it really satisfies the obsessive tinkerer in all of us growers. I'm having great fun planning each tuck. See how each bend gives an optimum position to the smaller branch just underneath? And as the tip gets a little taller, I simply tuck into the next grid square. I'm having so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's pretty interesting how much of a different green they are individually. Mine seem to be a light green early on and then once they reach maturity they turn that dark green color as well. Looking good man


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I think it's pretty interesting how much of a different green they are individually. Mine seem to be a light green early on and then once they reach maturity they turn that dark green color as well. Looking good man


That's because when they're little, they don't have enough root matter to photosynthesize.

That's entirely normal. 

Thanks, Slivers!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

Pre-tuck:






And after today's tuck job. This hurts me more than it hurts you, babies. It ain't pretty, but there's an important reason for doing it. I think we all know this.





Do these look a little out of focus to you? Oh well, too high to retake them.

And it's official... P2 is getting scrogged. Look at those perfect purple striped stems. She's a looker. And note the deeply defined middle veins on these leaves. Very distinct look.






Hey! Why didn't anyone mention to me that scrogging takes patience?





Those stalks are thickening nicely. These photos aren't just for you guys as it turns out. I'm finding more and more that they're a valuable observation tool as a grower.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 19, 2011)

I did it again. Sorry about that Cheeze. 






On a brighter note, here's a little train recovery.






And turn that frown upside down. P2 is doing nicely.





Oh, btw, don't go writing home about it, but I think I got the ppm rise figured out. On a hunch, I turned the sprayers on continuously and sure enough, ppm falling. I'm not 100 percent sure yet, but I think the AN plus the Tea requires a more active feeding method. These plants are tricky alright.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

The main tops on both plants were pushing too hard against the screen. To solve this problem, instead of barbarically decapitating them, I applied another tie. Check it out. As I said in an earlier post, I'm going to keep the main stalk down with strategic ties.






I can keep spreading them out like this until the cows come home or the screen gets full, whichever comes first.






Just look at the massive vegetation on the main top of P1. It was gettin' too powerful above the screen so I had to take drastic measures. The main stalk is already really tough to bend. It gave a lot of resistance so I taped it down real good.






The second tie on P2. Not so much a drastic bender but more a technique positioner.






And one last look at the main top of P1 before it rights itself. Now who in their right mind could chop something like that off? Not me. And I'm not even in my right mind half the time.





Edit: And one more time let me caution against doing such drastic things to your plants. If you're wondering why my photos pop so much, it's because of the 1000w light trapped in such a tight enclosure. It's also why I can train so savagely and not worry about shock.


----------



## Gifted (Oct 20, 2011)

You should take another picture of the roots


----------



## Slivers (Oct 20, 2011)

Gifted said:


> You should take another picture of the roots


Yea dude where's the root porn?

Your ladys are growing hella fast. They look great. I want to eat your fan leaves right now. They look like pot salad.

You said you're flipping after an extra week of flower... when is that?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

Gifted said:


> You should take another picture of the roots


 


Slivers said:


> Yea dude where's the root porn?
> 
> Your ladys are growing hella fast. They look great. I want to eat your fan leaves right now. They look like pot salad.
> 
> You said you're flipping after an extra week of flower... when is that?


It's a little hard for me to get my camera underneath now, but I'll try to see what I can do tonight.

Thanks, Slivers. If you want to eat them by the photos, it's probably a good thing you can't smell them. You might be tempted to take a nibble. Lol.

As to when exactly I'll flower, I'm a little unsure as this is the first time I'm running this cut. I'll have to take it as it comes. I'll have a much better idea of what I'm gonna do by next water change which is this Saturday.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

I've got online pot-growing communities on the brain. I just did a google search on Rollitup and came up with a thread called "Anyone else hate Rollitup?" on a competing pot community I will not name.

There the poster states that Rollitup, its mods and members, are opinionated assholes who give out wrong grow information. The initial post is then responded to many times by members of that site agreeing how horrible it is here at RIU and how they were all banned for this or that.

But then a few posts later, we see someone who vehemently defends Rollitup. I tend to agree with the person who stuck up for Rollitup. Sure, there are opinionated assholes here who think they're god's gift to growing pot (I should know, I'm one of them), but for the most part I see users who are eager to answer even the dumbest questions as nicely as possible. If anything, I'M the mean asshole... and I'm sure a couple of you would agree.

So what if you get into a minor flame exchange with another poster from time to time? It happens at all these online pot-growing forums I'm sure. Stupid people populate all four corners of the globe.

But all in all, I'm most definitely another outspoken defender of Rollitup.org. My experience here since starting to post has been overwhelmingly positive. I've learned a lot and have helped a few along the way.

Peace (most of the time) and good growing.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 20, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with you! And I'm shocked that more than a couple of people would write negative things about RIU. What I've read here has been overwhelmingly good as gold and I've personally received great answers to my own questions. Weird.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I've got online pot-growing communities on the brain. I just did a google search on Rollitup and came up with a thread called "Anyone else hate Rollitup?" on a competing pot community I will not name.
> 
> There the poster states that Rollitup, its mods and members, are opinionated assholes who give out wrong grow information. The initial post is then responded to many times by members of that site agreeing how horrible it is here at RIU and how they were all banned for this or that.
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree; I have never had a bad experience with another user on RIU or engaged in any flame wars mainly because there is no reason to fight or get riled up about nothing. 

I'm also high all the time.. but I think that the flame from the forum you mentioned was unwarranted.. I've never had a bad experience with a mod and have always had positive interactions with other members. 

That being said, my kitty looks just like yours!

Edit: See?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I couldn't agree more with you! And I'm shocked that more than a couple of people would write negative things about RIU. What I've read here has been overwhelmingly good as gold and I've personally received great answers to my own questions. Weird.


Yeah, yeah. I though it was weird, too. But when these RIU bad-mouthers started revealing that they were banned from here... the picture got a little clearer.

I've had a couple of minor scuffles with a few douches here, but how is that RIU's fault? They can't stop douches from signing up... nor can any other online MJ community. And like you said, for my two (count 'em two) negative exchanges, I've had countless postive exchanges. Not bad if you ask me.

I've decided to limit my involvement with giving advice and answering questions on the newbie/general hydro threads. It's not that I don't want to help, it's just that all the threads started by noobs asking the same, basic questions over and over are too much for my short fuse.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey LJ - being a Barney's Farm grower, I've had a few flamers in my threads too... totally uncalled for, but it's kinda inevitable with a massive forum like this - everyone has their opinion, and some people are just 'always right'..lol... ah well, I've learned so much here that those instances are far outweighed by the positives.

Stay green!!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I'd have to agree; I have never had a bad experience with another user on RIU or engaged in any flame wars mainly because there is no reason to fight or get riled up about nothing.
> 
> I'm also high all the time.. but I think that the flame from the forum you mentioned was unwarranted.. I've never had a bad experience with a mod and have always had positive interactions with other members.
> 
> That being said, my kitty looks just like yours!


That's you and me both, Nick... high all the time I mean. And I'm not surprised you've had nothing but good exchanges as you're one of the most mellow, positive posters to visit my threads.

And again, though I'm high all the time too, I have a bit of the ol' bipolar disorder going, so sometimes I react to things I shouldn't... high or not... but being high definitely helps me keep a more even keel.

Next time I'm tempted to make a snide remark at a stupid thread, I'll think of you, Nick.

PS.
Yeah, I have the classic brown domestic shorthair tabby. It's a pretty common cat as I've seen tons of examples of the breed that look exactly like mine. I often wonder how long it would take me to find mine in a room full of brown tabbies. It would be tough, but I'm pretty sure I could pick him out eventually.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hey LJ - being a Barney's Farm grower, I've had a few flamers in my threads too... totally uncalled for, but it's kinda inevitable with a massive forum like this - everyone has their opinion, and some people are just 'always right'..lol... ah well, I've learned so much here that those instances are far outweighed by the positives.
> 
> Stay green!!


Same here. All the great fun I've had here far, far outweighs the two flame fights I've had.

I'm working on my anger issues.... Lol.

Thanks, Dayzt.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 20, 2011)

Cheers!!!

On the 'cat' topic, here's a few shots of my 'Ollie monster' better known as 'Mr.B'...lol

...another similar tabby...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Cheers!!!
> 
> On the 'cat' topic, here's a few shots of my 'Ollie monster' better known as 'Mr.B'...lol
> 
> ...another similar tabby...View attachment 1847390View attachment 1847391View attachment 1847392


Love it. Mr. B is adorable. I like the belly shot of him lying on the floor. That is totally my cat. Funny, I sometimes call my cat "Mr. Bean or Mr. Greenbean." You wouldn't believe the number of ridiculous nicknames I come up with. And the songs I sing to my cat... Hmmm... too much weed, perhaps? Lol. Here's my guy when he was still young. This is shortly after I found him running down a dark alley.





He's older now and a lot rounder. Lol!





Boy, look how skinny he was... Not anymore. You should see how this guy eats.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I'd have to agree; I have never had a bad experience with another user on RIU or engaged in any flame wars mainly because there is no reason to fight or get riled up about nothing.
> 
> I'm also high all the time.. but I think that the flame from the forum you mentioned was unwarranted.. I've never had a bad experience with a mod and have always had positive interactions with other members.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's the best! He does pretty much look exactly like my cat. He's still a baby too. Check out my guy when he was still a kitten himself. They could have been from the same litter!


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, that's the best! He does pretty much look exactly like my cat. He's still a baby too. Check out my guy when he was still a kitten himself. They could have been from the same litter!


Yep.. my kitty's a girl but they definitely could have been brother and sister!

Funny thing is, I call my cat Mr. Meowmers all the time so I think that she might think she's a dude :O. 

And I think it's just a cat owner thing to call your cat new names. And to sing to them. :3


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Yep.. my kitty's a girl but they definitely could have been brother and sister!
> 
> Funny thing is, I call my cat Mr. Meowmers all the time so I think that she might think she's a dude :O.
> 
> And I think it's just a cat owner thing to call your cat new names. And to sing to them. :3


So that's a little girl, huh? Soooo cute.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 20, 2011)

So are we ALL cat owners here? I would never in a million years admit to the names that I call my cat. Or sing to him with anyone else around. He seems to think I'm his father and I pamper him. He LOVES fresh catnip from the garden as much as I love weed.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 20, 2011)

A large population of pot smokers like to have pets around. 

Usually it's because they like to get them high, lol.

We actually found a kitten outside out house in a bush a few weeks ago, and have been taking care of it. Basically doing everything mom would do to it, feeding it, cleaning it, making it expel waste. It's not pleasant, but the kitten has got to be the coolest pet we've ever had. There's definitely something to be said about having a pet from birth. It creates this strange connection that you don't get from other animals.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> A large population of pot smokers like to have pets around.
> 
> Usually it's because they like to get them high, lol.
> 
> We actually found a kitten outside out house in a bush a few weeks ago, and have been taking care of it. Basically doing everything mom would do to it, feeding it, cleaning it, making it expel waste. It's not pleasant, but the kitten has got to be the coolest pet we've ever had. There's definitely something to be said about having a pet from birth. It creates this strange connection that you don't get from other animals.


I agree. But I had a rather unusual bonding experience with my cat. I found him at 3 months, but he looked more like 6 months (he's pretty big now). I didn't realize he was so young until the vet examined his teeth.

Anyway, I know many of us have the habit of making little calling sounds when we see a cute stray or wandering house cat. I saw him darting across an alley and I made the little "kissing sound." Well he stopped cold in his tracks and waited for me to approach while I kept making the kissing sound. I put out my hand and he started rubbing his cheeks on it. So at that point I decide on the final test. I swiped him up and pressed him to my chest. I was expecting the usual alley cat bolt and a chest full of scratch marks, but he just settled in my arms and started purring. That's when i decided to take him home. As soon as I put him down on my living room floor, he sprawled out as if he had always been there. Amazing bond I have with this cat.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

daveroller said:


> So are we ALL cat owners here? I would never in a million years admit to the names that I call my cat. Or sing to him with anyone else around. He seems to think I'm his father and I pamper him. He LOVES fresh catnip from the garden as much as I love weed.


What is it about pot people and cats? I think I know. Cats are really good buzz enhancers. I swear sometimes I'm so high and my cat does the funniest things... it's better than watching tv.

I suspect that we're not the only ones at RIU who have cats. If anyone else has a cat, post a pic here! I love cats!


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2011)

mr...Meowmers...lol


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 20, 2011)

J/k... I have two cats


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> J/k... I have two cats


that's actually an amazing photo if it's real (which i think it is). That cat is just in a funny seated position in mid-yawn. Priceless capture.

Or is it fake? That face may have been doctored with photoshop. Sorry, I'm a photographer and am a little obsessed with these things.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I agree. But I had a rather unusual bonding experience with my cat. I found him at 3 months, but he looked more like 6 months (he's pretty big now). I didn't realize he was so young until the vet examined his teeth.
> 
> Anyway, I know many of us have the habit of making little calling sounds when we see a cute stray or wandering house cat. I saw him darting across an alley and I made the little "kissing sound." Well he stopped cold in his tracks and waited for me to approach while I kept making the kissing sound. I put out my hand and he started rubbing his cheeks on it. So at that point I decide on the final test. I swiped him up and pressed him to my chest. I was expecting the usual alley cat bolt and a chest full of scratch marks, but he just settled in my arms and started purring. That's when i decided to take him home. As soon as I put him down on my living room floor, he sprawled out as if he had always been there. Amazing bond I have with this cat.


Damn that's cute. I think every owner has their own how-I-chose-so-and-so story to share.

I chose Mr. Meowmers out of a litter of kittys because the second I picked her up, she climbed up to my shoulder and perched there while purring and rubbing on my face


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Damn that's cute. I think every owner has their own how-I-chose-so-and-so story to share.
> 
> I chose Mr. Meowmers out of a litter of kittys because the second I picked her up, she climbed up to my shoulder and perched there while purring and rubbing on my face


That's a good way to pick 'em. I'm no animal expert, but I think it's because that particular kitten connected with your scent the most. It's all about scent with these guys.

Here's the photo of Anton (that's his real name lol) I was looking for but didn't have on my hard drive at work. This shot is actually a lot closer to how he looked when I first found him. Also, he wandered onto my set while I was setting up lights for a shoot... so I have this dual source diffused glamor lighting shot of my cat when he was younger. Awesome.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys, love the cat pics. I'm driving to LA at the moment, and no pics of our four girls on my phone. If I remember I'll post pics when I get home. I know what you mean about raising an animal from birth and the special connection. We adopted 3 of our cats from the SPCA and the fourth we nursed with a bottle when my mom found a baby kitten at a property she went to show. That cat is so much more social and playful, I wonder how they're doing right now... Lol thanks for keeping me distracted and taking up time on this long long drive . (Its not that long I just like to complain lol)


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, I'll take a break from talking about cats to check on these girls... Okay, Cheeze. We're at my usual flower start time and we're not ready yet. The fact that they're straining against a screen at such a low height slowed growth I think. We'll take 'em a little longer. I figure if in the first three weeks of flower, they put on an inch of height a day, that's still way less than two feet off the screen more or less. It should be fine. I'll veg longer for more bud... You can thank me later.

Man, I can't and won't shut up about this smell. Just what kind of designer elite shit is this? I've been growing for a while, dude. And I've never smelled anything quite like this. I think your strain loves the AN Sensi.





Hey, Dave. In answer to your earlier question, shop vac not needed. Just as I thought these clones are super strong and still flexible. I don't foresee any problems changing the water and accessing underneath as I normally do.

So here's how blondie is doing down below:


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Hey guys, love the cat pics. I'm driving to LA at the moment, and no pics of our four girls on my phone. If I remember I'll post pics when I get home. I know what you mean about raising an animal from birth and the special connection. We adopted 3 of our cats from the SPCA and the fourth we nursed with a bottle when my mom found a baby kitten at a property she went to show. That cat is so much more social and playful, I wonder how they're doing right now... Lol thanks for keeping me distracted and taking up time on this long long drive . (Its not that long I just like to complain lol)


One person entertained is just Jin doing his job. 
That story is just heart-warming. I love it.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still pretty high.





Vape fodder. It's down to the dregs, but it's still too good to cook with I think.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing ....another week couldnt hurt....
since your so good at scrogging... would it be possible to have 2 screens....I dunno.... just a thought...

ps my cats name is misses nibbs.... aka nibbles...






This is 3rd week flower of tahoe... this is pretty much how it ends up looking when the strech stops....
Se how many more leaves the other strains developed faster ...in retrospect i wish i would have topped and vegged her longer...keeep up the good work ...


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 20, 2011)

coming on well lordjin. keep it up m8


----------



## dirk d (Oct 20, 2011)

looing real good jin! with a more complex scrog the girls will need to expend more energy adjusting themselves to the setup. another week or even two wouldn't be a big deal. i love my girls to be fatties before i flip them.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i was thinking the same thing ....another week couldnt hurt....
> since your so good at scrogging... would it be possible to have 2 screens....I dunno.... just a thought...
> 
> ps my cats name is misses nibbs.... aka nibbles...
> ...


Yeah, I'm gonna veg em another week. Glad you agree.

Aha! I knew you had a cat too! That's so awesome. She's adorable, of course.

Stoners? Fess up now. Show us your kitties. I was gonna say show us your pussies, but trying to keep it classy. Lol.

Oh yeah, that's the plant alright. Look at that indica / sativa confusion. That plant can't decide what it is... Just like Platinum. I'm ready, though.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

dirk d said:


> looing real good jin! with a more complex scrog the girls will need to expend more energy adjusting themselves to the setup. another week or even two wouldn't be a big deal. i love my girls to be fatties before i flip them.


Okay you, Cheeze, and I are all in agreement then. Extra long veg comin' right up. Thanks for your input, Dirk. Always good to get the second opinion of an experienced grower.



mrbluesuk said:


> coming on well lordjin. keep it up m8


Thanks! Appreciate your audience!


----------



## witelightnin (Oct 20, 2011)

Sweet Dee (who is also way fatter than this now)


and Mack


and more Sweet Dee playing the role of most adorable kitten on the planet...


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine looks no where as good as yers... and i only gave her 10 hrs of light ... since i was in a bind..
Look what happened...just so you know whats in store






















I can only imagine how much fatter your buds will be ...i only vegged mine for 3 weeks...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Mine looks no where as good as yers... and i only gave her 10 hrs of light ... since i was in a bind..
> Look what happened...just so you know whats in store
> 
> I can only imagine how much fatter your bus will be ...i only vegged mine for 3 weeks...


Ahhhh, interesting. That nug looks more like the Ghost Cut Og I grew, but the lanky branches are more like the Platinum. Okay, I know what to expect.

And hey, you're right, you're not a bad photographer.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

witelightnin said:


> Sweet Dee (who is also way fatter than this now)
> View attachment 1848013
> 
> and Mack
> ...


Oh my God. I want this one.





Painfully cute.





Okay, okay. So I'm cat obsessed.





And what do we got goin' on here, hmmm?


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry LJ - one more cat pic post...lol..

This is Cinder, our other cat - she's a regular DSH with a white undercoat (otherwise black).


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2011)

Ive had some beautiful looking plants in my time....
Ill admit i couldnt deal with such a finicky strain ...i heat stroked it and overnuted it ... and i dont know what happened to my node spacing.... no leaves really grew throught the first weeks of flower... just strectched to hell
People told me i heat stessed it or messed up the ph... but it pulled through...
Not to scare you .. there should be no problems ... u go in knowing what to expect ... i was kinda cluelesss about it at the time...


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Love it. Mr. B is adorable. I like the belly shot of him lying on the floor. That is totally my cat. Funny, I sometimes call my cat "Mr. Bean or Mr. Greenbean." You wouldn't believe the number of ridiculous nicknames I come up with. And the songs I sing to my cat... Hmmm... too much weed, perhaps? Lol. Here's my guy when he was still young. This is shortly after I found him running down a dark alley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lordjin said:


> That's a good way to pick 'em. I'm no animal expert, but I think it's because that particular kitten connected with your scent the most. It's all about scent with these guys.
> 
> Here's the photo of Anton (that's his real name lol) I was looking for but didn't have on my hard drive at work. This shot is actually a lot closer to how he looked when I first found him. Also, he wandered onto my set while I was setting up lights for a shoot... so I have this dual source diffused glamor lighting shot of my cat when he was younger. Awesome.


Beautiful cats. I don't have cats but have 3 dogs. I love animals.



323cheezy said:


> Mine looks no where as good as yers... and i only gave her 10 hrs of light ... since i was in a bind..
> Look what happened...just so you know whats in store
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice nugs there!! almost no leaves. Thats going to be an easy trim for sure. The Tahoe I grew have a bit more leaves than the one you have. 

Jin- I agree with you to veg it a week or 2 more. I know it will be an beautiful harvest.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Also, he wandered onto my set while I was setting up lights for a shoot... so I have this dual source diffused glamor lighting shot of my cat when he was younger. Awesome.


It's funny how ALL cats have to always get in the middle of what you're working on. They're such attention whores. But I always feel guilty pushing them away.
My, what big ears Anton has. Photogenic, too.



323cheezy said:


> ps my cats name is misses nibbs.... aka nibbles...


I vote for nibbles as the sweetest looking little girl cat, no offense to the tabby. I just want to say "AWWWWWW".

My cat's name is Forrest, after Forrest Gump. He's not the brightest, but lovable as can be. I adopted him as a kitten from a deaf couple. Hard to believe he's 15 already.
Sorry, I'm in the hospital, so no pictures. 
I tried to talk to him on Skype from here a couple weeks ago. My wife was using her iPad 2 at home and we had our video cameras on. I started talking to him and he saw my face on the screen and ran like hell, because it must have looked like my wife was carrying my disembodied head on the iPad. I just saw his butt running away. Funny as hell! Poor guy.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah like i said...my last specimen of tahoe was an amature attemp..
It took me 3 times just to dial louie in right ... before i had golfball nugs with huge leaves...
For some reasons all my ogs grow leaveless ...lol


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Sorry LJ - one more cat pic post...lol..
> 
> This is Cinder, our other cat - she's a regular DSH with a white undercoat (otherwise black).
> 
> View attachment 1848040View attachment 1848042View attachment 1848041


Looks like we got some serious diva action goin' here.






How can you look at this and not smile? Look at you, just sitting there like that.






Aren't you a pretty girl? yes you are... yes you are...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> yeah like i said...my last specimen of tahoe was an amature attemp..
> It took me 3 times just to dial louie in right ... before i had golfball nugs with huge leaves...
> For some reasons all my ogs grow leaveless ...lol


Hey, dude. This isn't easy for me, either. I'll admit that these are hard to grow. This plant is most def not for noobs. But I don't get as much satisfaction from growing an easy seed plant. I like a good challenge... And the best smoke. That's why I'm strictly OG, brother.



daveroller said:


> It's funny how ALL cats have to always get in the middle of what you're working on. They're such attention whores. But I always feel guilty pushing them away.
> My, what big ears Anton has. Photogenic, too.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, nibbles is pretty cute, but that little Tabby looks like a baby Anton, so I'm torn. And thanks for noticing his huge bat ears. I love those. He has an enormous head to go with those ears. I look forward to seeing this Forrest. I want to keep this cat gallery thing going. I bet everyone here has cats. Lol.



323cheezy said:


> Ive had some beautiful looking plants in my time....
> Ill admit i couldnt deal with such a finicky strain ...i heat stroked it and overnuted it ... and i dont know what happened to my node spacing.... no leaves really grew throught the first weeks of flower... just strectched to hell
> People told me i heat stessed it or messed up the ph... but it pulled through...
> Not to scare you .. there should be no problems ... u go in knowing what to expect ... i was kinda cluelesss about it at the time...


I'm a little anxious, but not too scared. I have the pooled opinion of a number of experienced people who all agree I should chance it.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 20, 2011)

Meeeooow. This is my cat. lol


----------



## solanero (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Dude, Cool gear you have there , and a nice cat.I love cats. I sorta dont hang here anymore but i wanted to share my latest project with ya. will check in laterz


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I vote for nibbles as the sweetest looking little girl cat, no offense to the tabby. I just want to say "AWWWWWW".
> .















Hope u get better soon dave....thanx I vote for nibbs


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Meeeooow. This is my cat. lol


Oh, exotic breed. What do we have here?








solanero said:


> Hey Dude, Cool gear you have there , and a nice cat.I love cats. I sorta dont hang here anymore but i wanted to share my latest project with ya. will check in laterz


Thanks and thanks for sharing this. This is a hilarious one. And just why is it you don't hang here anymore, hmmm? Come on, hang with us.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Hope u get better soon dave....thanx I vote for nibbs


Alright. She's pretty cute. Nibbles too. Lol.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, exotic breed. What do we have here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's Persian(his saucer of milk behind him), there is some really beautiful cats here lol. Funny how we all like cats.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2011)

Second tie applied to monster lower branch on P1. Amazing. This branch really did grow into a separate plant.





Imagine the clone mothers I could grow. If those were clones, they'd root in tap water. I know, I know... I'll stop fantasizing about that.

Really opening her up now. Spreading that canopy wide. Grid filling in nicely.





The dual technique of string tie assisted scrogging is working pretty well. I've done this kind of tying before, but now it's like I have a metal poly-coated insurance policy. I'm able to tie a lot more precisely because of the screen.

And a side angle view to show that I mean business this time.





As you can see, it's a very good thing that this isn't a leaf heavy plant... Perfect for this kind of training. All the smaller sub sub shoots are getting great light and air.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> And a side angle view to show that I mean business this time.


It kind of looks like you have 2 plants growing out of that one pot in a wide V shape. But that's only one plant in the photo, right? Very nice.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2011)

daveroller said:


> It kind of looks like you have 2 plants growing out of that one pot in a wide V shape. But that's only one plant in the photo, right? Very nice.


Yes, astute observation. I really don't know what the main stem of a trained bush will look like until it develops. This is a very good one. That 'second plant' is gonna grow into a second main cola. I saw it coming pretty early on when the clone was still just a little twig.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2011)

But enough of my fuck ups. Starting to look like a screen of green, eh? 





One more week, boys and girls... and it's massive orange light time! 

Well trained girls:












Jin vs. Tahoe OG





500ppm. Unbelievable but true. Ultra sensitive strain, Cheeze.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2011)

Guess what? I can't get all of P1 in one frame anymore. Ring that bell.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Guess what? I can't get all of P1 in one frame anymore. Ring that bell.


That really does look like a Sea of Green. Almost all green in those shots. And those leaves look really solid and crisp, like they'd crunch if I ate them... in spite of that little leaf tip. I guess you have to be patient with this breed and try not to push them to grow too fast during veg. I bet they'll be awesome when they grow vertically during flower, though, due to the way you've spread out the branches. Great posts tonight. Thanks for providing the entertainment!


----------



## daveroller (Oct 21, 2011)

If you ever need an apprentice, Jin, I've always wanted to move to California. I'd just have to get rid of my underwater house and find a nice little place in L.A. But that's easier said than done. 
Otherwise, I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 21, 2011)

daveroller said:


> That really does look like a Sea of Green. Almost all green in those shots. And those leaves look really solid and crisp, like they'd crunch if I ate them... in spite of that little leaf tip. I guess you have to be patient with this breed and try not to push them to grow too fast during veg. I bet they'll be awesome when they grow vertically during flower, though, due to the way you've spread out the branches. Great posts tonight. Thanks for providing the entertainment!


Man, you have no idea how I've been shocked by their low nute requirement. I'm shocked. I'm starting to see more and more tiny burns, but they're quite minor and I think I stopped it. I know where they need to be now. Took me like all of this week and and several tiny burns to figure it out, but hey, I'm the one who wanted a challenge, right? I sure got what I wanted with these.



daveroller said:


> If you ever need an apprentice, Jin, I've always wanted to move to California. I'd just have to get rid of my underwater house and find a nice little place in L.A. But that's easier said than done.
> Otherwise, I'd be there in a heartbeat.


I've read a bit of 19th century literature and the doctors in the stories always seem to be prescribing warmer, drier climates for their patients. Not that our warm, dry weather would have any real medicinal value, but it sure couldn't hurt. And I know the marijuana in California sure has medicinal value, eh?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Starting to look like a screen of green, eh?


Still looks a little tote blue... but getting there jin. =P

Humm.. I need a tri-meter!..




..Oooh!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Still looks a little tote blue... but getting there jin. =P
> 
> Humm.. I need a tri-meter!..
> 
> ...


Doh! Gimme five more days.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

Le Scroggy Scrog... Look out, Diablo. It's Lake Tahoe time.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome stuff lordjin, beautiful pics all round. I think you have inspired me to scrog my next dog kush. Have a nice weekend. Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Awesome stuff lordjin, beautiful pics all round. I think you have inspired me to scrog my next dog kush. Have a nice weekend. Peace, DST


Thanks. An especially sweet compliment coming from a Marijuana Expert. How do I get that title? Lol.

edit:
And I'm not sure how comfortable I am with the idea of inspiring someone, but again I'll just take it as grand compliment. Dog Kush has an edgy ring to it. Let me tell you, if it's a stretchy bitch like many OG Kushes, then scrogging is a pure joy. In fact, a shorter bushier strain isn't as well suited for snaking through the trellis. I'm discovering all these things on the fly as it's my first scrog.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

I think you have to while away many hours on riu, has nothing to do with gardening skills, lol.


lordjin said:


> Thanks. An especially sweet compliment coming from a Marijuana Expert. How do I get that title? Lol.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm pretty excited to see this one bloom myself. Seeing all the different colors you're getting just during veg. I'm sure it's going to be a light show once flowers pop. This green crack I have going, I see where it got it's name... the stems on this gal are neon green. It's rather alien looking at some points.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I'm pretty excited to see this one bloom myself. Seeing all the different colors you're getting just during veg. I'm sure it's going to be a light show once flowers pop. This green crack I have going, I see where it got it's name... the stems on this gal are neon green. It's rather alien looking at some points.


Post some pix here.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

Since you don't mind other peeps pics lordjin, here's what I just threw together from the greenhouse for the dogscrog
bit ghetto, but it'll do the trick.





paws crossed all goes well.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Since you don't mind other peeps pics lordjin, here's what I just threw together from the greenhouse for the dogscrog
> bit ghetto, but it'll do the trick.
> 
> 
> ...


Great. Thanks. Yeah, I love it when people contribute their photos. Just spices up my journal and tends to increase traffic by cross linking to your grow.

That''s functional. It looks like that has a similar plant structure to OG. It pretty much has the same leaves as mine, but yours just isn't purple. Interesting.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I've read a bit of 19th century literature and the doctors in the stories always seem to be prescribing warmer, drier climates for their patients. Not that our warm, dry weather would have any real medicinal value, but it sure couldn't hurt. And I know the marijuana in California sure has medicinal value, eh?


Funny you should say that, Jin. My wife was a neurologist in Russia before she came to the US. And she always told me that my pain flare ups were partly triggered by the weather changes here, but for a long time I told her that was just superstition. But over the years I've come to believe it myself after noticing that there really is a strong relationship between changing weather and my pain. So I think that those 19th century doctors were right. I almost always get pain flare ups just before it starts to rain. For that reason, I've wanted to move to the Southwest for a quite a while now -- California in particular because of the pot laws. The only problem is that I can't sell my house because I don't have the money to pay off the loan. And if I walked away from it, I'd lose the credit I'd need to finance another house. So I'm stuck here unless the house burns down.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 22, 2011)

All the new stuff coming out has this really green look... I adjusted color some in photoshop so it's easier to see, my phonecam sucks.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Funny you should say that, Jin. My wife was a neurologist in Russia before she came to the US. And she always told me that my pain flare ups were partly triggered by the weather changes here, but for a long time I told her that was just superstition. But over the years I've come to believe it myself after noticing that there really is a strong relationship between changing weather and my pain. So I think that those 19th century doctors were right. I almost always get pain flare ups just before it starts to rain. For that reason, I've wanted to move to the Southwest for a quite a while now -- California in particular because of the pot laws. The only problem is that I can't sell my house because I don't have the money to pay off the loan. And if I walked away from it, I'd lose the credit I'd need to finance another house. So I'm stuck here unless the house burns down.


Hm. It is true that everything hurts more in the cold.

It's interesting also that you mention Russia, as I was thinking Dostoevsky and Chekhov when I mentioned the 19th century literature. Yeah, I'm a stoner who has read Dostoevsky and Chekhov. What are the odds, right? Lol.

Just lay low and take care of yourself, bro. We'll see better days.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Funny you should say that, Jin. My wife was a neurologist in Russia before she came to the US. And she always told me that my pain flare ups were partly triggered by the weather changes here, but for a long time I told her that was just superstition. But over the years I've come to believe it myself after noticing that there really is a strong relationship between changing weather and my pain. So I think that those 19th century doctors were right. I almost always get pain flare ups just before it starts to rain. For that reason, I've wanted to move to the Southwest for a quite a while now -- California in particular because of the pot laws. The only problem is that I can't sell my house because I don't have the money to pay off the loan. And if I walked away from it, I'd lose the credit I'd need to finance another house. So I'm stuck here unless the house burns down.


Man every home owner I talk to in this country sounds like you. I'm so glad I don't own... Free to go with the breeeeezeeee... Plus I already live in cali... so why would I want to move anywhere else?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

Slivers said:


> All the new stuff coming out has this really green look... I adjusted color some in photoshop so it's easier to see, my phonecam sucks.
> 
> View attachment 1849613View attachment 1849614View attachment 1849615


Those are really taking off. That leaf curl thing is minor. What's important is that you have a vigorous branch structure... and you do, so everything is peachy.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Man every home owner I talk to in this country sounds like you. I'm so glad I don't own... Free to go with the breeeeezeeee... Plus I already live in cali... so why would I want to move anywhere else?


I like that idea. 

Born free...

As free as the wind blows...

As free as the grass grows...


----------



## Slivers (Oct 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Those are really taking off. That leaf curl thing is minor. What's important is that you have a vigorous branch structure... and you do, so everything is peachy.


I'm interested to see how tall they get... For a sativa though... I'll tell you, I looked at some other green crack grows and these buds get super dense. I'm pretty stoked to read shit like that of course, I want a good end result.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I'm interested to see how tall they get... For a sativa though... I'll tell you, I looked at some other green crack grows and these buds get super dense. I'm pretty stoked to read shit like that of course, I want a good end result.


Just keep a handle on your environment. If you keep things in good control, you should be able to bring out the characteristics of that strain pretty well.

These indica / sativa hybrids are tricky to figure out sometimes. The Tahoe I'm growing is viney and stretchy like a sativa, but they're developing indica-like broad fan leaves.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 22, 2011)

Astounding growth Jin,
I literally come back every few days, to find a different plant completely.
Alien growth.

In my opinion, good branches get those fat bubbles at the base.
When I say good, I mean really good.

I don't know if you'll use this trick, but here;
You can take a razor blade and cut out branches before they develop.
See how there's side branches that reach your screen?
See how those branches, have branches?

If you remove those now with a razor blade, while they're still rediculously small, all that unspent energy
goes to the remaining growth/colas/branches/budsites.

If can turn several colas with several lower nugs, into several rediculously jumbo large colas with no lower nugs.
Check out my grow for the proof.

Once again, don't know if you want to do this, and I know there won't be such thing as tiny nugs in your grow.
But that's what makes it even better.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Astounding growth Jin,
> I literally come back every few days, to find a different plant completely.
> Alien growth.
> 
> ...


Thanks, boss. 

Your suggestion is interesting. I'm seeing, however, that those little sub sub shoots are reaching right up perfectly to occupy the screen holes. I'm gonna veg for at least another five days, so I think I'll let those reach up and become legit nugs themselves. 

But I do realize I will have to do some prune maintenance under the screen sooner rather than later. Don't worry, I'm not gonna let any small underscreen scragglers survive... But I don't see much of that in the future the way this plant is scrogging.


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking really good there. It is filling up real nicely. You def could clone those mothers really easy. Out of all different strains I have grown. The Tahoes root real nicely and quick. Its just one of the fastest growing plants I have worked with. With medium length of flower period.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Looking really good there. It is filling up real nicely. You def could clone those mothers really easy. Out of all different strains I have grown. The Tahoes root real nicely and quick. Its just one of the fastest growing plants I have worked with. With medium length of flower period.


Thanks.

These strike me as a bit more challenging and the nuting is not intuitive at all. I'm just a little over quarter strength according to AN's nutrient calculator... and they still burned.

I'm gonna ease back on the Nitrogen when I change my water today.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> These strike me as a bit more challenging and the nuting is not intuitive at all. I'm just a little over quarter strength according to AN's nutrient calculator... and they still burned.
> 
> I'm gonna ease back on the Nitrogen when I change my water today.


Nutrients are a thing of debate... I've read in a few different places that less is more. Rather than burn and risk shrinkage, I've seen a guy that flowers under 420 ppm. That's stupid low, but he has much success from what I can tell. Also, my ppms haven't rose much at all since I planted them due to the fact that there is some babys in with 2 weekers. Which is ok, because lower nutrients doesn't always mean lower growth. It's a good lesson to learn I think, that plants aren't rockets, and more fuel doesn't mean a higher achievement.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

These are quite large already, but still so low. I love it.





I could never have achieved such a level canopy with string alone.





Look at those powerful Indica leaves. The label on the Diablo pot warned that they were lanky and should be trained in some way. They grew surprisingly short in light of what the label said. The broad Indica looking leaves of these Tahoes has me thinking this cut must come from a pretty interesting lineage.












Okay, last week of veg coming up. I'm gonna let 'em fill the screen some more. What do you think?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> These are quite large already, but still so low. I love it.
> Okay, last week of veg coming up. I'm gonna let 'em fill the screen some more. What do you think?


Show us an overall shot of how filled your grow cab is and we can suggest which way to go.
Lookin' great jin!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Show us an overall shot of how filled your grow cab is and we can suggest which way to go.
> Lookin' great jin!


 Thanks. I'll take that pulled back shot, but I'm looking for my wide angle lens so I can shoot it from directly overhead. Here's a side view while I look for that pesky lens.





Oh, I should probably mention that I changed the water, but didn't increase the ppm (something I never do). I also left the Tea out. I noticed it broke down and clumped up a bit. I think it was making my res unstable and probably burned the plants too.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

I couldn't find my wide angle so I broke it up into two shots. I would say I'm a little more than half full, but less then three quarters. I think one more week is perfect.











Oh, I stopped the nute burn. As you can see, they have a bit to go. But just look how they're growing over that screen like ivy. Those little sub sub branches are reaching for the screen but good. (Btw, the 1000w mh tends to make digital camera sensors go nuts. The white balance on this photo didn't wash out as much so gives a better indication of the plant's true green to the naked eye.)

Edit:
Oh, hey Dave, this is the first water change with the plants making significant cage contact. Went off without a hitch. As I was working I thought to myself, "Shop Vac. You're a silly boy. Were you actually worried that your plants wouldn't be strong enough?"


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like you have a lot more room on the right side of the screen than the left.
Personally I wouldn't put a set date on the 12/12 flip, one morning you'll look at your cab and think that looks great, time to flip!


----------



## daveroller (Oct 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, hey Dave, this is the first water change with the plants making significant cage contact. Went off without a hitch. As I was working I thought to myself, "Shop Vac. You're a silly boy. Were you actually worried that your plants wouldn't be strong enough?"


That's great to hear. I've only worked with one plant so far, so I would have worried about breaking some weaker branches while holding the lid open. Do you think that it would be safe to do in general or just with certain plant breeds or exceptionally strong, healthy plants?

Just curious, how high above the res lid is your screen anyway? I would guess around 8 inches, but it's hard to tell. Glad that the shop vac idea worked out. I want to SCROG next time just like you're doing, so I might copy that too.

They're really filling in the screen great for plants that are supposed to be lanky. Super job training them to do that so well.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Looks like you have a lot more room on the right side of the screen than the left.
> Personally I wouldn't put a set date on the 12/12 flip, one morning you'll look at your cab and think that looks great, time to flip!


Just wing it, huh? I like that.

The steady, almost delicate way these grow, I'm not worried, bro. I'm gonna fill that screen. Why not? Their incredibly low nute requirement means I can make my bottles stretch longer.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> That's great to hear. I've only worked with one plant so far, so I would have worried about breaking some weaker branches while holding the lid open. Do you think that it would be safe to do in general or just with certain plant breeds or exceptionally strong, healthy plants?
> 
> Just curious, how high above the res lid is your screen anyway? I would guess around 8 inches, but it's hard to tell. Glad that the shop vac idea worked out. I want to SCROG next time just like you're doing, so I might copy that too.
> 
> They're really filling in the screen great for plants that are supposed to be lanky. Super job training them to do that so well.


Good question! I didn't even know myself so I just measured. Good guess too. 8.5" off the tub's surface. That's an extreme train for large plants.

Another good question. I'm not sure if everyone can get away with such man-handling, but that last LSD you grew looked pretty sturdy. I'm sure you could do it.

I think I just wanted to get the shop vac because I like toys. It's good to be able to save a bit here and there, though. I'm feeling pretty good now that I know I can continue the grow as I've always done it in terms of water changes.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Just wing it, huh?


I'd say Tailored.
How much height do you have to working with jin?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 22, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I'd say Tailored.
> How much height do you have to working with jin?


If they don't get too far beyond two and a half feet off that screen, I'm golden.

I figure even if they grow vertically an inch a day in the first three weeks of flower (and they won't), I'll still be in the safe zone.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks bru, this is actually a backcross I done. I used pollen from a male sac that one of my Headband ladies produced and back crossed it to an OG Kush I had a number of years ago. The result was the self named DOG kush which has more diesel/fuelly smell than the OG earthy goodness you get. One of the lads has a pheno going that is purple though. This one tends to stay a bit more racing green in colour.



lordjin said:


> Great. Thanks. Yeah, I love it when people contribute their photos. Just spices up my journal and tends to increase traffic by cross linking to your grow.
> 
> That''s functional. It looks like that has a similar plant structure to OG. It pretty much has the same leaves as mine, but yours just isn't purple. Interesting.


This is one of it flowers....I don't have my journal in my sig but please feel free to stop by. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-142.html







I have been promised a Purple Cut of OG that originally came from Canada to Scotland, and now my friend is going to hopefully ship on eover to me. Really looking forward to that. The depth of colour in your leaves is trully spectacular. The Pruple that my friend was showing me pics of looks frosty as hell as well. Have a nice Sunday

DST


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

DST said:


> thanks bru, this is actually a backcross I done. I used pollen from a male sac that one of my Headband ladies produced and back crossed it to an OG Kush I had a number of years ago. The result was the self named DOG kush which has more diesel/fuelly smell than the OG earthy goodness you get. One of the lads has a pheno going that is purple though. This one tends to stay a bit more racing green in colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks like a very legitimate OG specimen. I can only hope mine comes out that good. That's OG perfection, and you crossed it yourself? I think you might be better than this guy who crossed a Goliath for me once. Excellent. Rep.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

Boy did I have a close call when I was changing the water. I swear I stopped him in mid nibble. I think he breathed on it, but that was it. Here he is doing his thing on a previous grow.





Catnip? He won't go near it.

Hey, so I get my cat high and force him to pose for glamour photo shoots. You don't do any weird things? Besides, that's life in the big city. He shoulda' known that when he ran away from the farm.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers again lad. 

If you get a minute, lordjin check out, Don Gin and Ton's DOG Kush. He has one with real dark leaves like yours, that go mad purple later in flower. I think the main prob Don has is that the pheno he has doesn't stretch as much and produces these shorter plants that have nugs that can be too dense (if that is possible!) His specimin is a real beauty though.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Cheers again lad.
> 
> If you get a minute, lordjin check out, Don Gin and Ton's DOG Kush. He has one with real dark leaves like yours, that go mad purple later in flower. I think the main prob Don has is that the pheno he has doesn't stretch as much and produces these shorter plants that have nugs that can be too dense (if that is possible!) His specimin is a real beauty though.


Hell, not stretching as much is a problem how? And there is no such thing as nug too dense.

edit:
Will check Don out. Thanks for the referral.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

You need to be able to sustain super low humidity both in lights on and off. Personally I think with a plant with such dense flowers a little bit of spacing for air flow can actually assist. I think people get a bit hung up on a plant that doesn't stretch. Everyone has different environments even in their indoor grows and not everyone can sustain such low humidities. I think if you saw a bunch of kushes growing up the side of a mountain they would all differ in height from top to bottom. I go by the, pheno = geno + environment. So I would say Don's is probably ideal for growing higher up the mountain if you get my meaning. But yeh, no nug can be dense enough!!


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey jin love the new avatar! DST I have added dog kush and deep blue to my list of possibilities for my 2 outdoor plants this next spring


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread is moving fast....one week gone and already at pg 60! Looking really good under those screens lordjin.

Here's my tahoe og again a week later. 9 days under shps. This is the taller one ~11" so in about 2-3 days she should be over 12" and ready to be fim'ed.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> This thread is moving fast....one week gone and already at pg 60! Looking really good under those screens lordjin.
> 
> Here's my tahoe og again a week later. 9 days under shps. This is the taller one ~11" so in about 2-3 days she should be over 12" and ready to be fim'ed.
> 
> View attachment 1851479


Comin' along real nice, Mantis. Yeah, that does look similar to the plants I'm growing.



DST said:


> You need to be able to sustain super low humidity both in lights on and off. Personally I think with a plant with such dense flowers a little bit of spacing for air flow can actually assist. I think people get a bit hung up on a plant that doesn't stretch. Everyone has different environments even in their indoor grows and not everyone can sustain such low humidities. I think if you saw a bunch of kushes growing up the side of a mountain they would all differ in height from top to bottom. I go by the, pheno = geno + environment. So I would say Don's is probably ideal for growing higher up the mountain if you get my meaning. But yeh, no nug can be dense enough!!


Right on. I love the way experienced MJ people talk. You're so right about the low humid creating the density. The densest nug I ever grew (ghost) was run at 20% humidity all through flower. Awesome.



brandon727272 said:


> Hey jin love the new avatar! DST I have added dog kush and deep blue to my list of possibilities for my 2 outdoor plants this next spring


Thanks, B. I think you and I are both gonna have to ask DST about that dog kush since he bred it! Awesome again. I'm really into the idea of growing something custom crossed by a real person and not a seed breeder growing for banks.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 23, 2011)

> Thanks, B. I think you and I are both gonna have to ask DST about that dog kush since he bred it! Awesome again. I'm really into the idea of growing something custom crossed by a real person and not a seed breeder growing for banks.


Can always clone trade and hope for a hermy 

Oooo, feminized...


----------



## daveroller (Oct 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Boy did I have a close call when I was changing the water. I swear I stopped him in mid nibble. I think he breathed on it, but that was it. Here he is doing his thing on a previous grow.
> 
> Catnip? He won't go near it.
> 
> Hey, so I get my cat high and force him to pose for glamour photo shoots. You don't do any weird things? Besides, that's life in the big city. He shoulda' known that when he ran away from the farm.


Beautiful markings on your cat's back, Jin. He looks like some kind of pure breed. Anyway, I never heard of a cat eating pot leaves before. FUNNY! I wonder what would happen if he ate some with trichromes on them, if he'd get high or not. Has that ever happened? My cat gets super high from eating fresh catnip leaves.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Can always clone trade and hope for a hermy
> 
> Oooo, feminized...


Now you're getting into the 'weird science' of it.

I'll respond to that with a note on the training I've been doing. Of course you guys just get to see the result of my tucking and bending, but the actual tucking and bending can get pretty harrowing sometimes. The main stalks are bent at an extreme angle by the string, but the side branches are continually being spread further across the screen, causing the end top to push harder. This entails a pretty drastic tuck where I'm pulling huge fan leaves through the holes in the screen. There were a couple of times I thought, "Oh my, this is gonna break or tear for sure." But nothing. And it's because these plants are bionic and on steroids. I'm not sure how a plant growing under weaker conditions would do... probably have torn already.

edit:

It takes lots of growing experience to do things so daring... But despite all my experience and knowing full well how strong my plants are, there were a couple of times I got scared. But just yankin' em down and forging ahead despite my momentary pang of fear is what separates the grower from the noob. Now that I've seen the level of tucking and pulling these plants can tolerate, there's no more fear... and I know exactly what to do.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Beautiful markings on your cat's back, Jin. He looks like some kind of pure breed. Anyway, I never heard of a cat eating pot leaves before. FUNNY! I wonder what would happen if he ate some with trichromes on them, if he'd get high or not. Has that ever happened? My cat gets super high from eating fresh catnip leaves.


Yeah, he's a pretty, pretty boy. And he knows it.

I don't think it's that uncommon for felines to favor fresh cannabis. I bet if you put a fresh mj plant and a container of cat grass in front of a test subject, more than half the subjects in the test group would go for the mj. Animals just know. Like how they know before humans to head for high ground before a tsunami hits.

He's eaten the lower weak flowering branches I trim during flower. He gets high. With the potency of my plants, even the raw vegetative leaves have a little kick for him I'm sure. And if it smells like that to us, with our weak human sense of smell, can you imagine how plants in full bloom smell to him? He gets really happy during late bloom time just by the smell that fills my apartment. And he knows trimmings are plentiful and I don't care how much he nibbles. Flowering time is really best for him because I often have little moments with him while I'm trimming weak undergrowth. He's probably like the most playful cat in the world, so you can imagine what a great cat toy a spindly lower branch with buds on it makes. He goes nuts.

He ate lots and lots of the Platinum OG plant. I snapped a very thick leaf stem and a clear, sweet sap came oozing out of it, so I thought, "what the hell?" and chewed on that oozing stem. It didn't taste that great, just really rich and vegetable tasting with a hint of sweetness, but I can see how a cat would love that.


----------



## ejbarraza (Oct 23, 2011)

nice grow....subbed


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> nice grow....subbed


 thanx for looking.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

Man she's a monster. I'll keep extending the head of the dragon for as long as there is screen.





Where did the main top go?





The incredible disappearing tote? Look at those sub sub shoots coming up to occupy the gaps just like I said they would...





Current stats:











All digital. All the time.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Looking good!


Thanks, CM!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking sexy LJ! Do I see preflowers on that girl already!?

......no, no, no.... I meant the plant!! lol...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Looking sexy LJ! Do I see preflowers on that girl already!?
> 
> ......no, no, no.... I mean to plant!! lol...


Yeah, they come in a state of pre-flower and they never really lose it all through veg. See those hairs? It's like they're just barely holding back the urge to explode into bloom... They're waiting patiently for the spectrum / cycle change, though. Just like the well trained girls they are.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

Vegging out:


----------



## new to w33d (Oct 23, 2011)

Just read your journal, your plants look dope.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

new to w33d said:


> Just read your journal, your plants look dope.


That's because it is dope. Lol.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## heyguy901 (Oct 23, 2011)

I finally understand ScrOG, thank's to you. after looking at your pics, it just clicked. Thank you for explaining it, rather than other journals just aimlessly tying down branches, or so it seems.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

heyguy901 said:


> I finally understand ScrOG, thank's to you. after looking at your pics, it just clicked. Thank you for explaining it, rather than other journals just aimlessly tying down branches, or so it seems.


Appreciated. It's just a little method I devised by watching others and applying my own touch, but I'm really glad you got something out of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

man i love those strains that are just dying to explode into flower. this is going to be spectacular. nice bumps too


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Donnie, post a pic of your purple DOG for Jin. I was telling him about it but never quite got round to finding a pic of it.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 24, 2011)

heyguy901 said:


> I finally understand ScrOG, thank's to you. after looking at your pics, it just clicked. Thank you for explaining it, rather than other journals just aimlessly tying down branches, or so it seems.


I wasn't going to mention it, but you also made Scrog look incredibly clean and productive.
The first time I've ever looked at it and seriously thought I could do that no problem.

I don't know when I'll try it, it's not really in the near future.
But thanks.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good man, flip time soon!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Donnie, post a pic of your purple DOG for Jin. I was telling him about it but never quite got round to finding a pic of it.


no probs chief, couldnt pic a fave so here's a few


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

That 3rd pic is insane!! 

I have been vegging my dogscrog outside a bit, I was checking out some of the hues in the stems and leaves, apart from it looking like it needs a tad more mg, the purple is there for sure, and given the right temps it does come out. I think it is probably just a bit more of a recessive gene in this strain than in the cut you have, Jin. Anyway, I'll take some pics and put them up in my journal at some point of dogscrog progress. I was thinking that I will throw it into flower fairly soon and then train in the first week or two since my pheno stretches some. What is the potential stretch like in your cut?

Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no probs chief, couldnt pic a fave so here's a few


That looks mighty bomb even by LA standards. 



Slivers said:


> Looking good man, flip time soon!


Thanks. Yes... HPS time right around the corner.




C.Indica said:


> I wasn't going to mention it, but you also made Scrog look incredibly clean and productive.
> The first time I've ever looked at it and seriously thought I could do that no problem.
> 
> I don't know when I'll try it, it's not really in the near future.
> But thanks.


If you've grown before, it's pretty intuitive.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i love those strains that are just dying to explode into flower. this is going to be spectacular. nice bumps too


Yes. That's why I love growing Sensi from female clones. Never a doubt as to sex.



DST said:


> That 3rd pic is insane!!
> 
> I have been vegging my dogscrog outside a bit, I was checking out some of the hues in the stems and leaves, apart from it looking like it needs a tad more mg, the purple is there for sure, and given the right temps it does come out. I think it is probably just a bit more of a recessive gene in this strain than in the cut you have, Jin. Anyway, I'll take some pics and put them up in my journal at some point of dogscrog progress. I was thinking that I will throw it into flower fairly soon and then train in the first week or two since my pheno stretches some. What is the potential stretch like in your cut?
> 
> Peace, DST


323cheezy, the dude who got 'em for me said they are indeed stretchers. I look forward to seeing how that plant of yours does.


----------



## sleezy1 (Oct 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Vegging out:


Sup Stranger? Long time no see! I finally found your journal and it looks great! Can't wait to see how you do with the yield!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup Stranger? Long time no see! I finally found your journal and it looks great! Can't wait to see how you do with the yield!


Hey, how's it goin', Sleeze?

thanks for dropping in.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 24, 2011)

So that's how you choke a b!tch out? 

One tie looks a little tight jin.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> So that's how you choke a b!tch out?
> 
> One tie looks a little tight jin.


You're good. I noticed it last night and loosened the noose.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Oct 24, 2011)

Man, you're one wicked grower! Can't get enough of your reading your journal(s)!
Thanks for all the inspiration! All the best my friend!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> Man, you're one wicked grower! Can't get enough of your reading your journal(s)!
> Thanks for all the inspiration! All the best my friend!


Why do I bother posting my grows in journals here?

Responses like that. That's why.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm very high and tired from work. And Anton is acting like a moron right now chasing his tail on my bed. Here's some pictures.





I'm doing laundry tonight. My building's machines are highway bandits. 1.50 per wash and dry. Bullshit I tell you...





I don't hate my job, but I'm sure itching for a change...





Did I ever tell you about the time a homeless man threw change at me?





Anyway, hope you had a good day.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 24, 2011)

That looks really good jin!

I've had this baby vegging for 60 days now.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> That looks really good jin!
> 
> I've had this baby vegging for 60 days now.


 Wow, 60 days? You are out of your mind. That is fucking gorgeous! We should start a scrog club. Sign me up as your first recruit, boss!
Edit:
Dude, I'm really amazed by your work. Thanks for posting your incredible grow photos in my journal. You're really giving me the kick in the ass I need. You've inspired me, bro. I feel really good about vegging this extra week because of you.

Edit2:
And if there was any doubt before, let all doubts be laid to rest with these photos you just posted. You're the king, dude.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 24, 2011)

The growth of your two plants is almost unrealistic... It's like they're trying to bust a nut already and flower (I know they're females and all but it was the best analogy I could think of lol) ! I can so easily observe all the growth. Glad you decided to do a screen this time.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 24, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> That looks really good jin!
> 
> I've had this baby vegging for 60 days now.


Are those under LEDs?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> The growth of your two plants is almost unrealistic... It's like they're trying to bust a nut already and flower (I know they're females and all but it was the best analogy I could think of lol) ! I can so easily observe all the growth. Glad you decided to do a screen this time.


Thanks, but talk about fucking unreal. Look at UnderCurrent's purple leaf shots. WTF?



HiImNick said:


> Are those under LEDs?


No shit. I'm still trying recover from those day 60 shots myself. What kind of light is that? Jesus...


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 24, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Are those under LEDs?


No they're specific Nm(NanoMeter) wavelength T5 bulbs. They are listed in my sig.



lordjin said:


> What kind of light is that? Jesus...





lordjin said:


> Wow, that looks so cool. I don't think I've ever seen lights quite like that. Just what are they again?





UnderCurrentDWC said:


> They're aquarium bulbs for growing Coral.
> I use 5 different bulbs to make up the color spectrum. It's like L.E.D lighting but with more P.A.R. lumens, watts, penetration & coverage.
> My fixture is a H.O. T5 Quantum Badboy 16 bulb @ 54w/bulb drawing 986 actual watts, covering a 4'x4' area.... "I love this light!!"
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> No they're specific Nm(NanoMeter) wavelength T5 bulbs. They are listed in my sig.


 Right you keep telling me and I still have trouble believing it! Incredible!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

Look how insane I got with the Diablo. I just forced her to yield. And I talked much smack along the way... I learned my lesson, though. It's an all new kinder, gentler me. The Tahoes may not end up looking quite like this, but it'll be better weed.





I think I need to ammend the verbage of this photo. The actual dry weight of this cola turned out to be .87 ounces.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Wow, 60 days? You are out of your mind. That is fucking gorgeous! We should start a scrog club. Sign me up as your first recruit, boss!
> Edit:
> Dude, I'm really amazed by your work. Thanks for posting your incredible grow photos in my journal. You're really giving me the kick in the ass I need. You've inspired me, bro. I feel really good about vegging this extra week because of you.
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html

I'm sure woodsmantoker wouldn't mind seeing your beautiful work! That big diablo nug looks delicious by the way *shudders*


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm very high and tired from work. And Anton is acting like a moron right now chasing his tail on my bed. Here's some pictures.
> 
> I'm doing laundry tonight. My building's machines are highway bandits. 1.50 per wash and dry. Bullshit I tell you...
> 
> ...


I love you, jin. Your random comments always make me smile.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I love you, jin. Your random comments always make me smile.


I love you too. 



brandon727272 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html
> 
> I'm sure woodsmantoker wouldn't mind seeing your beautiful work! That big diablo nug looks delicious by the way *shudders*


Thanks, Brandon. Hot new avatar.

How bout we start our own little club? Jin's Little Pervy Growers Club?


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> How bout we start our own little club? Jin's Little Pervy Growers Club?


My last job was for a film archive that specialized in porn, can I join too?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 24, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> My last job was for a film archive that specialized in porn, can I join too?


All you need is a winning attitude and at least a few photos of awesome bud you've grown. I think you qualify. And the fact that you have a porn background automatically makes you a vip member. Lol.

Edit:
I want to put together a super-post that will be a gallery of all the bud grown by Jin's Pervs. I wonder if I have enough already posted by my various journal pervs who are also accomplished growers? Maybe I should put out a 'casting call' for membership? You need only to post pix of kick ass bud you've grown.

Think you got what it takes to be a Perv? Casting Call! Post your bud shots if you got 'em! Membership is free! 

I'll start.





This OG strain is still my pride and joy as far as trichome production. I mean, really, look at that. The leaves are oozing at every pore and the calyxes are well coated. This stuff was denser and more sparkly than even the Platinum OG.





_*Ghost Cut OG Kush*_


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> All you need is a winning attitude


 [video=youtube;ZRc97sh69-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRc97sh69-c[/video]

It's how you perceive it, I'm bi-winning.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> It's how you perceive it, I'm bi-winning.


I haven't thought of Charlie Sheen in a few days now. Thanks. I was channeling him and didn't even realize. Stop me when I start referring to myself as a "Warlock." Lol.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 25, 2011)

K. I'll let you have "Total rock star from Mars" though.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's one for you pr0n pervs....This was the mother of my DOG Kush, sadly lost when I went on holiday last year to the World Cup and my friend decided to end it's life (I have just planted the last seed I have from the bagseeds I got this one from, pray for a similar pheno). And who thought going on holiday was dangerous.....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

It's pretty much exactly how I pictured it would be.





Why I didn't start doing this a long time ago, I'll never know. Better late than never.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Here's one for you pr0n pervs....This was the mother of my DOG Kush, sadly lost when I went on holiday last year to the World Cup and my friend decided to end it's life (I have just planted the last seed I have from the bagseeds I got this one from, pray for a similar pheno). And who thought going on holiday was dangerous.....


Righteous. Thanks, DST. Any more takers? It doesn't have to be OG, but you get extra points for that.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

Jin, do you plan on removing the fan leaf foliage underneath the screen?


----------



## Slivers (Oct 25, 2011)

Gotta wait till dec to post mine I suppose... Looking good though man... Looking really good. Hey remember that brown spot you got a week or so ago... What caused that? I have something similar with mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2011)

oh hell yeah i'm gonna get in on this. bomb by LA standards  thanks man but that was just a taste.


half ounce nugs........ try nearer an ounce

first 2 are tga qrazytrain, middle 2 panama, last 3 Mr DST's very own DOG Kush


----------



## daveroller (Oct 25, 2011)

My wife brought these pictures of my cat Forrest to the hospital so that I could post them:



















Forrest loves to hop up on the bed next to me and sometimes I even wake up in the morning with him sleeping with me with his head on the pillow next to mine. I almost have to laugh when I see this, but I think it's really cute. He's my bud. Actually, he loves anyone who'll pet him and feed him including my wife. He's very shy with people at first and hides when he sees strangers, but after he starts to recognize them he'll go up to them and make friends. Forrest is really fat. He weighs about 22 lbs and has never been built like an athlete, but I like the lovable little stinker just the way he is. He's about 15 years old now.

Ok, now you have my cat pictures to add to your collection.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh hell yeah i'm gonna get in on this. bomb by LA standards  thanks man but that was just a taste.
> 
> 
> half ounce nugs........ try nearer an ounce
> ...


That is totally La Bamba, dude. I noticed particularly that nasty trichome coverage on the large fan leaves. Wicked. 

That big cola I grew actually exceeded a half ounce total, but fell just short of the magic ounce at .87 or something. But you still got me beat with that fat momma on the scale shot.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

daveroller said:


> My wife brought these pictures of my cat Forrest to the hospital so that I could post them:
> 
> Forrest loves to hop up on the bed next to me and sometimes I even wake up in the morning with him sleeping with me with his head on the pillow next to mine. I almost have to laugh when I see this, but I think it's really cute. He's my bud. Actually, he loves anyone who'll pet him and feed him including my wife. He's very shy with people at first and hides when he sees strangers, but after he starts to recognize them he'll go up to them and make friends. Forrest is really fat. He weighs about 22 lbs and has never been built like an athlete, but I like the lovable little stinker just the way he is. He's about 15 years old now.
> 
> Ok, now you have my cat pictures to add to your collection.


Well that put a smile on my face this morning. I think Anton is somewhere around 22lbs (or more). It's great having a big sturdy cat, I think. That's why I favor males. They're just lower maintenance, too.

That cat Forrest is adorable. He's pretty much like my cat personality-wise, but I think Anton might be a bit more of a shameless love whore. But who knows? Forrest has been around a lot longer.

My cat makes little caves with my blanket and nestles himself inside like a snail in a shell. He wakes me up in the morning by doing that little massage thing on the pillow right next to my head.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Gotta wait till dec to post mine I suppose... Looking good though man... Looking really good. Hey remember that brown spot you got a week or so ago... What caused that? I have something similar with mine.


I slightly nute burned them. It's nothing to worry about and comes with the territory sometimes.

It'll be nice to see your stuff in full bloom. Yeah, add some shots here when your buds start poppin'


----------



## Slivers (Oct 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well that put a smile on my face this morning. I think Anton is somewhere around 22lbs (or more). It's great having a big sturdy cat, I think. That's why I favor males. They're just lower maintenance, too.
> 
> That cat Forrest is adorable. He's pretty much like my cat personality-wise, but I think Anton might be a bit more of a shameless love whore. But who knows? Forrest has been around a lot longer.
> 
> My cat makes little caves with my blanket and nestles himself inside like a snail in a shell. He wakes me up in the morning by doing that little massage thing on the pillow right next to my head.


My cat likes to wake my up by meowing at the top of his lungs at 6 am... if that doesn't wake me he proceeds to hide under the bed and scratch the fuck out of the nicest mattress I've ever paid money for. My girlfriend and I say thing like "Close the door so the kitty alarm doesn't come in." He's a prick... really.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Jin, do you plan on removing the fan leaf foliage underneath the screen?


I'll leave it there for now since they're in the full veg mode. I figure they need every solar panel right now as the branches develop. There's still a lot of air and light getting under the screen so I won't be cutting anything out until it gets really shaded... Probably early flower.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

**badass DWCs in this thread, --subd


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **badass DWCs in this thread, --subd


Don't forget the badass soil farmers. There are a few of them here too!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi LJ
Now that I figured out how to do it, I am 'scribed! 
This journal is the best therapy with so much eye/brain candy. 
My organic outdoor grow harvest was so-so with too much worm damage. I should have put the worms in tequila or something and retained all of that goodness. Got 2 mason jars. 
I am going to try the dry ice method on the leftovers.

The smoke is very up and goes away after about an hour. This is from the early bud i removed 3 weeks ago.
The smell is very grapey with a slight plastic undertone. I can't wait till it is cured.
I have another branch of buds from 2 weeks ago that I dried and it has been curing in my cedar cigar box (which had some old Thai in it - haha) and I will give it a try tonight.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Hi LJ
> Now that I figured out how to do it, I am 'scribed!
> This journal is the best therapy with so much eye/brain candy.
> My organic outdoor grow harvest was so-so with too much worm damage. I should have put the worms in tequila or something and retained all of that goodness. Got 2 mason jars.
> ...


Oh boy. Smoke report. I wouldn't mind a few photos, either.

Edit:
Hey, Thanks of course. It really make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when someone says they enjoy my journals.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Oct 25, 2011)

growing a tahoe og myself. subbed!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> growing a tahoe og myself. subbed!


You don't say? Please post your grow photos here if you can. Thank you!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

Attention hydro growers! Do NOT use organics! My ph was dropping like a bomb on Hiroshima for the past couple of days and I was all, "What the Fuck?" Then it occurred to me to check that stupid sponge pre-filter on my sprayer pump. Sure enough, caked with thick brown tea sludge. Good thing my plants are indestructible.





See that weird lone burn spot on the leaf overlapping the pvc bar to the right of the photo? I think I may have gotten a drop of ph adjust liquid on there. Oops. Never, ever adjust ph while high. Oh, who the hell am I kidding?

And here we have the direct from above shots. It's filling in, isn't it?





It may not appear that all that much has changed since yesterday, but believe me it has. Rather than seeing plants grow straight up conspicuously, the scrog is all about the horizontal filling of gaps. I'll let the tops on the outer edges gain a bit more height and fold them all under again. The process is intriguing... and the plants are cooperating big time. It's almost as if they want to be scrogged.

P2 is doing her share.






So is Stephy.






Veg it.






The strong side getting well covered.





I knew I made the right call in getting the screen with extra wide squares.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


>


 Nothing like a little James Tiberius humor.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 25, 2011)

Plants looking good as always jin, sucks about the tea gunk. Why can't next spring just come already! This is the first year that if possible, I would fast forward through the winter holidays lol. At least I'll have lots of time to prepare for it. I need to move out and grow some indo lol

Oh yea! almost forgot, pics . I realize now while looking for pictures to post I need to take new pictures! lol oh well, here are a few of my favorites of my one and only grow.
Barney's farm Red Dragon






Dutch Passion Dolce Vita


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Plants looking good as always jin, sucks about the tea gunk. Why can't next spring just come already! This is the first year that if possible, I would fast forward through the winter holidays lol. At least I'll have lots of time to prepare for it. I need to move out and grow some indo lol
> 
> Oh yea! almost forgot, pics . I realize now while looking for pictures to post I need to take new pictures! lol oh well, here are a few of my favorites of my one and only grow.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Thanks for contributing. You're officially one of Jin's Journal Pervs. Congratulations. How does it feel?

Edit:
Oh, I just applied another three key tucks. There is so much strategy involved! It's really awesome. I highly recommend scrogging to everyone.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay, now that I've really had a chance to use AN, I think I can give an updated comparison report.

The Ph with AN is actually shiftier as it turns out. But the level of control with the AN up/down solution is greater than with the GH up/down solution, so let's call the ph part a draw.

In overall vigor I have to give the slight edge to GH, but this comes with a major attachment. Though the level of vigor is not as hyperactive, the quality of growth is superior with AN Sensi. And most importantly, AN is far more concentrated, so the plants need far less actual nutrient mixture with the AN compared to the GH. There are gripes about price, but if you're using an active hydro system, AN Sensi is a good value because you use way less than you would with GH. And remember, I paid less for the AN Sensi grow than the GH because I got it on special.

And lets not forget how much cleaner AN Sensi runs overall. It's just cleaner period. When you're not constantly wiping up brown shit, it's just plain cleaner. The entire grow area has an even cleaner, more clinical feel to it than ever before because of the nute change.

So take from this what you want. I'm keeping it as impartial as I can and calling it just like I see it.

From my experience so far, AN has the edge. But the all important bloom phase is yet to come. Stay tuned, Kiddies.


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, now that I've really had a chance to use AN, I think I can give an updated comparison report.
> 
> The Ph with AN is actually shiftier as it turns out. But the level of control with the AN up/down solution is greater than with the GH up/down solution, so let's call the ph part a draw.
> 
> ...


I have not had a chance to try either one of them. AN has too many bottles spread out for my liking. I am sure they grow great as well as GH. I personally use Dyna-Gro and I have had amazing results. I should be doing an Fox Farm vs Dyna-Gro sometime soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

man this thread has it all. schooling me on DWC. pretty ladies, pretty nugs. cute kittiez dat haz all da cheezeburgers 

i was looking for the ph burn spot for ages. your on top of your game if your noticing tiny spots like that. attention to detail is king eh.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man this thread has it all. schooling me on DWC. pretty ladies, pretty nugs. cute kittiez dat haz all da cheezeburgers
> 
> i was looking for the ph burn spot for ages. your on top of your game if your noticing tiny spots like that. attention to detail is king eh.


Yes, sir. The devil is in the details. And I'm glad you're enjoying my thread. What's cool is that I can't take all the credit anymore since I have all these great contributions from so many cool RIU posters.



inhaleindica said:


> I have not had a chance to try either one of them. AN has too many bottles spread out for my liking. I am sure they grow great as well as GH. I personally use Dyna-Gro and I have had amazing results. I should be doing an Fox Farm vs Dyna-Gro sometime soon.


Hear, hear. AN does have a confusing array of bottles. They need to work on that. Looks like greedy marketing. And who are they kidding? Experienced growers know you don't really need all that shit.

Thanks for commenting, Indica. I'm leaning towards dyna for my next test.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yes, sir. The devil is in the details. And I'm glad you're enjoying my thread. What's cool is that I can't take all the credit anymore since I have all these great contributions from so many cool RIU posters.


Every time I hear "the devil is in the details" I get flashbacks to old shroom trips.. Does this happen to anybody else? Like words/phrases that just trigger flashbacks? 

Do I even exist? Are there really people out there listening? 

http://youtu.be/RGbYyV0UMgM


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Every time I hear "the devil is in the details" I get flashbacks to old shroom trips.. Does this happen to anybody else? Like words/phrases that just trigger flashbacks?
> 
> Do I even exist? Are there really people out there listening?
> 
> http://youtu.be/RGbYyV0UMgM


Whoa, trippin, dude. I almost completely forgot about Boards until you just reminded me. Thanks.
[video=youtube;Rui0hzN-EFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rui0hzN-EFE&ob=av2e[/video]
Dig the end. "Yes!"
And dig The Moog Cookbook Remix... Dance, baby, dance! It's actually better to mute the sound on the original video and watch it to the Moog Remix sound below.
[video=youtube;OEZkHZ5o6_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEZkHZ5o6_I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## daveroller (Oct 26, 2011)

While you're filling in your screen with tops as the 2 plants spread out, I imagine that the middle colas will grow taller before you fill in the edges, right? Do you think that means that the middle colas will end up being a lot bigger than the ones at the edges? Or maybe that head start won't make much difference in the end? I don't see a problem with it, just wondering what you think will happen. I think you're going to get a lot of colas either way.

Love those pictures. They're filling in super now. (Love the Stephie pic too!)


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

daveroller said:


> While you're filling in your screen with tops as the 2 plants spread out, I imagine that the middle colas will grow taller before you fill in the edges, right? Do you think that means that the middle colas will end up being a lot bigger than the ones at the edges? Or maybe that head start won't make much difference in the end? I don't see a problem with it, just wondering what you think will happen. I think you're going to get a lot of colas either way.
> 
> Love those pictures. They're filling in super now. (Love the Stephie pic too!)


You'd be surprised how evenly they grow once cage contact is made. I don't foresee anything getting signficantly taller than anything else, including the tops clustered in the middle. If any of the peeking branches gains to much height, it's back down under for that branch. If the ones in the middle do get taller, back down they will go. The plants just continue to spread across the screen from inside out this way.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Whoa, trippin, dude. I almost completely forgot about Boards until you just reminded me. Thanks.
> Dig the end. "Yes!"
> And dig The Moog Cookbook Remix... Dance, baby, dance! It's actually better to mute the sound on the original video and watch it to the Moog Remix sound below.


Wow... it's awesome that you really like Air. More people need to know about them! Some other chill electronic music that I looove:

[video=youtube;JdUpxch4F8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdUpxch4F8M[/video]
[video=youtube;K3wpRefhets]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3wpRefhets[/video]
[video=youtube;OCD99jMMuh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCD99jMMuh0[/video]

Something about lounge-y, relaxing music... I could be smoking, eating, watching TV, having sex, driving--anything. Gotta love it.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Wow... it's awesome that you really like Air. More people need to know about them! Some other chill electronic music that I looove:
> 
> Something about lounge-y, relaxing music... I could be smoking, eating, watching TV, having sex, driving--anything. Gotta love it.


I'm chillin' to the Thievery corp right now as I pretend to work at the office. I haven't listened to them in a while. Thanks. The first one won't allow embedded play. Sux.

I missed everything you said except the sex part. Sex, sex, sex! That's all I think about! Lol.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm chillin' to the Thievery corp right now as I pretend to work at the office. I haven't listened to them in a while. Thanks. The first one won't allow embedded play. Sux.
> 
> I missed everything you said except the sex part. Sex, sex, sex! That's all I think about! Lol.


Aww... that's definitely the best one out of the three. And it has lots of hourglass-figure, tanned babes that I knew you would enjoy lol!

Have fun at work man. I'm just taking advantage of being in college and dreading the daily grind... >_>


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Aww... that's definitely the best one out of the three. And it has lots of hourglass-figure, tanned babes that I knew you would enjoy lol!
> 
> Have fun at work man. I'm just taking advantage of being in college and dreading the daily grind... >_>


Oh, how I envy you. My student years are just one big whirlwind of getting high, drinking too much, sniffing glue... y'know, the usual... oh, and barely passing somehow too of course.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, how I envy you. My student years are just one big whirlwind of getting high, drinking too much, sniffing glue... y'know, the usual... oh, and barely passing somehow too of course.


I can tell you're having an off day. How is having sex not at the front of that list? Lol.

I love college. For the bewbies, the parties, and that entire "fuck-it-all" attitude of the sarcastic stoner student. Very enlightening.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I can tell you're having an off day. How is having sex not at the front of that list? Lol.
> 
> I love college. For the bewbies, the parties, and that entire "fuck-it-all" attitude of the sarcastic stoner student. Very enlightening.


It's probably best that you're all interacting with the "older, wiser" Jin. I was a real jerk in my younger years. Self-centered, over-confident, and sarcastic... Not the reserved, mature adult I am now. Lol.

Edit:
In all truth, I wasn't having as much sex in my younger years as I started having later in life. Now it's like falling out of my pockets when I walk down the street and banging on my door when I try to sleep at night. Lol. Yeah, right.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuckin' hell, Undercurrent. I love a girl with healthy thighs.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 26, 2011)

UCDWC! What kind of grow medium is that? That's SureToGrow Hail, right?

How do you like it vs. Hydroton? I'm sure you get asked this all the time.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> UCDWC! What kind of grow medium is that? That's SureToGrow Hail, right?
> 
> How do you like it vs. Hydroton? I'm sure you get asked this all the time.


Yeah, what is that? Looks like cotton balls. It also looks like a cleaner grow area than hydroton.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 26, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> UCDWC! What kind of grow medium is that? That's SureToGrow Hail, right?
> 
> How do you like it vs. Hydroton? I'm sure you get asked this all the time.





lordjin said:


> Yeah, what is that? Looks like cotton balls. It also looks like a cleaner grow area than hydroton.


Have you heard of a golden goose?






=P J/k

Yes!.. it's STG Hail. 
I really enjoy using it!... I suggest everyone try it out, they have a 50% off hail sale it's like $25 for a 2 cubic foot bag that will fill 12-16 6"x4.75" net pots. I run House&Garden Drip Clean with it @ 2ml/5g. I bought the big bottle, it should last years.
I've never grown in hydroton.

[video=youtube;EKzqa8X4qOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKzqa8X4qOo[/video]​
Happy growing 
UCDWC~


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Have you heard of a golden goose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hail... That makes a lot of sense. I'm getting it.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

RIP Cool Ruler
[video=youtube;JaGuusfZjSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaGuusfZjSM[/video]
I first heard a Gregory Isaacs song when I was in high school. It was a casette of 'Night Nurse' I borrowed from a friend. Been a huge fan ever since.

Glenn changed my life. I'll never be the same again...
[video=youtube;DZ3xkWuP3Ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ3xkWuP3Ck&feature=related[/video]
The Misfits. It's all about the Misfits. The music, the look, and the man behind them have been an obsession of mine for some time now. Their music is what really turned me on to punk as a genre.

Tom... What can I say? I'm a real guy too.
[video=youtube;12qBoy2rhVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qBoy2rhVw[/video]
Don't tell anyone, but I do a pretty mean version of this in the shower and elsewhere. It's great for drawing stares from strangers on the street... "hey, Charlie... I'm pregnant..."

Edit: Tom Waits is a great artist and a great man, IMHO. I think he's one of the very last true living poets in this world. "Christmas Card" is more than just a stirring song sung from the point of view of a wasted hooker, it's that little voice inside us that just wants good things for ourselves and our loved ones, -- but the voice isn't always heeded, and we all make mistakes in our lives... and sometimes can't help but wonder if things couldn't have gone just a little bit better. It's a sad reflection, but we all do it.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

Day 1






Day 34 - This is the longest I've ever vegged and I'm not even done yet. Scrogging totally changes the game. The clay pellet pots are pretty much covered now.






I gotta train all those tops under the screen again. I'll do it in a couple of hours.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuckin' hardcore. I swear to God I thought this one was gonna break. Taking the L out of LST.






Forcing little P2 to cover more territory.






Leg 'er down, smack 'em yack 'em... Cold got to be!





[video=youtube;yOFwOXl9Agg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOFwOXl9Agg[/video]


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm getting it.


The golden goose? 
I'll have to charge big for one of those jive turkeys!... unless you have one of *these* in trade.





=P
=P
=P
j/k


----------



## Ags (Oct 27, 2011)

very intense grow! Loving the scrog system! How much oz are you expecting from ea plant ?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

Digging through the last of my Diablo leftover shit pile and I found this hiding under a pile of shit.





Hey, it's not the greatest. But compared to the stuff I've been smoking lately, a nice little gem. And the shit is super fermented because it's so old and I've stored it in the dark all this time. Gives a real trippy high now.





Sweet. Do I even have to tell you that I'm gonna smoke it without hesitation?


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 27, 2011)

For you, Jin


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> For you, Jin



Nice shot. That could be on the cover of High Times.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

Ags said:


> very intense grow! Loving the scrog system! How much oz are you expecting from ea plant ?


Much thanks. The goal is always a pound a light, brother.

But I just can't say as this is the first I've ever worked with this particular cut of Tahoe.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Nice shot. That could be on the cover of High Times.



So, does that mean that spending a shit ton of money on a nice camera is pointless?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> So, does that mean that spending a shit ton of money on a nice camera is pointless?


Of course not. Rather that a not so expensive camera is effective in competent hands? The one I shoot my grow photos with is a first generation Nikon!


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Of course not. Rather that a not so expensive camera is effective in competent hands? The one I shoot my grow photos with is a first generation Nikon!


If I knew anything about cameras I'd start up a discussion. I don't know much, but I know that I like my shitty kodak c180. It's even a silly color, instead of those boring black and silver ones


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Digging through the last of my Diablo leftover shit pile and I found this hiding under a pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks great. I would wanna taste that one for sure! Great Job!


----------



## Ags (Oct 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Much thanks. The goal is always a pound a light, brother.
> 
> But I just can't say as this is the first I've ever worked with this particular cut of Tahoe.


 Okay fair enough, I wish you luck! 
I'm gonna sit back and get some popcorn out for this one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

nice find man! i had similar luck cleaning out my tent the other day what i found didn't look quite as nice as that though.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 27, 2011)

That lost nug deserves a little Ice Cube to chill out too 

[video=youtube;rzRqEWJYwX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzRqEWJYwX4&list=FLeqD2aQ7-fSo8PDmtgqPuJw&index=20&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> If I knew anything about cameras I'd start up a discussion. I don't know much, but I know that I like my shitty kodak c180. It's even a silly color, instead of those boring black and silver ones


That's okay. Camera discussions are boring. Well whatever the silly color, it sure takes decent photos.



inhaleindica said:


> Still looks great. I would wanna taste that one for sure! Great Job!


Thanks. It doesn't taste that good anymore because it's so fermented. Kinda like the marijuana equivalent of smoking a pickle. But the high still has good kick because of it... especially in the morning. Whew...




Ags said:


> Okay fair enough, I wish you luck!
> I'm gonna sit back and get some popcorn out for this one!


Thanks for watching.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice find man! i had similar luck cleaning out my tent the other day what i found didn't look quite as nice as that though.


Hey, those are some of the best moments... "Oh, what's this?"



HiImNick said:


> That lost nug deserves a little Ice Cube to chill out too


Chillin' to that song as I typed these replies. Of all the original NWA guys, I've always liked Cube's solo stuff the most, as great as that whole Dre/Snoop thing was.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you think Ice Cube lost all street cred?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Do you think Ice Cube lost all street cred?


Lol! You're too much! That just made me slap my knee with laughter... OMG look at that fuckin' video box. That's got to be one of the most ridiculous looking things I've seen in a long time!

Street cred! Street cred! Does Cube still have street cred? I long discovered that in the world of entertainment, it's all fantasy, and everyone is 'playing a role.' Cube has demonstrated this whether he's playing the role of hard thug (which is where he actually came from) or silly movie dads in films like that. It's all just play-acting. To Cube's credit, though, I dig the work he's done in horror and action films, too.

Edit:
Also, this is very appropriate for my longer than usual veg time. Lol.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lol! You're too much! That just made me slap my knee with laughter... OMG look at that fuckin' video box. That's got to be one of the most ridiculous looking things I've seen in a long time!
> 
> Street cred! Street cred! Does Cube still have street cred? I long discovered that in the world of entertainment, it's all fantasy, and everyone is 'playing a role.' Cube has demonstrated this whether he's playing the role of hard thug (which is where he actually came from) or silly movie dads in films like that. It's all just play-acting. To Cube's credit, though, I dig the work he's done in horror and action films, too.
> 
> ...


I think we are seeing allot of actors do some stupid shit during the econoflop.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I think we are seeing allot of actors do some stupid shit during the econoflop.


What was that picture?


----------



## Slivers (Oct 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What was that picture?


It's a picture of an actor doing some stupid shit during the econoflop.


----------



## daveroller (Oct 27, 2011)

Slivers said:


> It's a picture of an actor doing some stupid shit during the econoflop.


Slivers, it looks like you tried to post a picture, but it didn't show up.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 27, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Slivers, it looks like you tried to post a picture, but it didn't show up.


Weird, still showing on my screen. It was mr poppers penguins with jim carry. :/


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Weird, still showing on my screen. It was mr poppers penguins with jim carry. :/


Yeah, that does look ultra lame. But I'm pretty numb to it all now.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, would that Jin never learned how to post videos.

[video=youtube;3lKNYKvfoYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lKNYKvfoYc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;0RGuhgS9dDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RGuhgS9dDk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;3o4Fgh0KW_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o4Fgh0KW_4[/video]











We pretty much got full tub coverage. There's some screen left, though, so we're in good shape for a switch to flower this weekend.






Keepin' em low.






Hey, Undercurrent. Even with this, you're still a tough act to follow.

And a couple more angled from above shots to show the sheer vegetative fullness. Smells better than it looks. My whole living room smells like I'm flowering already. These girls are ready to burst at the seams.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;3o4Fgh0KW_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o4Fgh0KW_4[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**beautiful work of art you got there 

--cheers


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking great LJ - time to flip dem lights!!!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 27, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **beautiful work of art you got there
> 
> --cheers





Dayzt said:


> Looking great LJ - time to flip dem lights!!!


Peace and goodwill to you, ganja brothers.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


>


Wow!... Your gonna' have lotsa' colas! 



lordjin said:


> Hey, Undercurrent. Even with this, you're still a tough act to follow.


If you had the space and 30 more days yours would look as good or better!


My Flower room @12 days








​


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm excited to watch the real show starting this weekend! Lets see what this Tahoe is made of


----------



## lordjin (Oct 28, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> ​


Fuckin' awesome. Your grow too. 
edit: What I just noticed is that even in the hard 'before' pic, instead of a 40 and a mirror of coke, it looks like a soda and a piece of birthday cake on the coffee table... So even then his soft side was always there I suppose. Lol. Is it just me or does Ice Cube remind anyone of a big Teddy bear?



brandon727272 said:


> I'm excited to watch the real show starting this weekend! Lets see what this Tahoe is made of


Don't ever change, Brandon.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;bSuxnF8dOPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSuxnF8dOPU[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

What a freaking great tune to wake up too.....brings back some wicked memories as well. Peace to you Jin, have a great weekend with your beautiful pics and wonderful purple OG scrog. I got some Purple Nurples for ya. Will post in a bit. Catch ya, D.


EDIT: the light was pretty bad this morning, and my hands where not the steadiest (excuses excuses!!) But it's getting chilly outside for the remaining lady...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 28, 2011)

DST said:


> What a freaking great tune to wake up too.....brings back some wicked memories as well. Peace to you Jin, have a great weekend with your beautiful pics and wonderful purple OG scrog. I got some Purple Nurples for ya. Will post in a bit. Catch ya, D.
> 
> 
> EDIT: the light was pretty bad this morning, and my hands where not the steadiest (excuses excuses!!) But it's getting chilly outside for the remaining lady...


Lovely. Glad you liked it.

Your contributions to my journal are great. Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;KGzh7hmzTNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGzh7hmzTNo[/video]























I'll smoke another bowl, train again, and have second update coming right up.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 28, 2011)

You just had the fattest veg in the shortest time.
Rediculous.

I love the purple in those leaves, nice job breeder.
Can't wait to see the growth tips bulge.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 28, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> You just had the fattest veg in the shortest time.
> Rediculous.
> 
> I love the purple in those leaves, nice job breeder.
> Can't wait to see the growth tips bulge.


Thanks, C. Just for that I'll respond to you with tonight's second update.

*Veg - Day 36 Part II Lay Lady, Lay*
[video=youtube;U_yvrugtnpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_yvrugtnpo&feature=related[/video]











If it doesn't look like a bear sat on it, you're not doing it right.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, C. Just for that I'll respond to you with tonight's second update.
> 
> *Veg - Day 36 Part II Lay Lady, Lay*
> [video=youtube;U_yvrugtnpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_yvrugtnpo&feature=related[/video]
> If it doesn't look like a bear sat on it, you're not doing it right.


Dunno about the bob dylan, but I do know those plants look good. You really should keep bears away from your garden.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Dunno about the bob dylan, but I do know those plants look good. You really should keep bears away from your garden.


Man, sorry... It was either this or "Lay Down Sally." And no way in hell I'm putting Eric Clapton on here. That's where I draw the line.

So I take it Simon and Garfunkle is not one of your faves, either? Lol.

Edit:

But I would wager we got a lot of old-ass stoners on this forum who might not disagree with the Dylan as much. You're revealing your age, young Slivers.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry Dylan!, I just can't understand you so "I can't go for that!"
[video=youtube;ccenFp_3kq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccenFp_3kq8[/video]​

Grow cab is lookin' awesome!.. as usual jin!







I started another grow today from cuttings.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;5pUlsbF3KbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUlsbF3KbI[/video]

Make sure you don't turn up your speakers to loud, or else you won't hear your brains being splattered all over the wall behind you.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

Slivers said:


> [video=youtube;5pUlsbF3KbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUlsbF3KbI[/video]
> 
> Make sure you don't turn up your speakers to loud, or else you won't hear your brains being splattered all over the wall behind you.


Alright, let me smoke another bowl first.

Edit: Alright, WFT? That is effin' crazy, yo.



UnderCurrentDWC said:


> [video=youtube;ccenFp_3kq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccenFp_3kq8[/video]​
> Sorry Dylan!, I just can't understand you so "I can't go for that!"
> 
> Grow cab is lookin' awesome!.. as usual jin!


Hilarious again, dude. Love it. Watched it twice.
I wonder if a language can be devised that is spoken entirely with music videos? The internet creates some weird ways to communicate, huh?


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

I would come to this thread just to look at the avatars........shit man, they could get me in trouble!lol. Happy Saturday to you when it comes. Peace, D


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

DST said:


> I would come to this thread just to look at the avatars........shit man, they could get me in trouble!lol. Happy Saturday to you when it comes. Peace, D


Just keep the good, fresh stuff coming, baby.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I started another grow today from cuttings.


You cut those yourself? Those are the most picture perfect clones I've seen in a while. RespeK. Everyone should be coming to you for advice... including me. And I will if and when I ever try UC.

That hail is a trip. I'm def gonna switch for my next.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You cut those yourself? Those are the most picture perfect clones I've seen in a while. RespeK.
> 
> That hail is a trip. I'm def gonna switch for my next.


Thanks jin! you can catch my grow in the DWC section.
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/478010-flowering-undercurrentdwc.html

I pulled the trigger on the tornado inserts, twice as expensive... let's see what happens =)


----------



## Slivers (Oct 29, 2011)

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/response/what-we-have-say-about-legalizing-marijuana

Just thought I'd let you guys know we are being fucked in the ass, still.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Thanks jin! you can catch my grow in the DWC section.
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/478010-flowering-undercurrentdwc.html
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the tornado inserts, twice as expensive... let's see what happens =)


That's your avatar come to life. Lol. Arnold humor = good. Yeah, I'll check out your work more carefully.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

If you insist, Jin

_._


lordjin said:


> Just keep the good, fresh stuff coming, baby.


 Morning Sunsire in chilly Amsterdam, _"yesh, we alsho haf shun in sha Lowlandsh, wheresh my klompen?"_











the rest are in my journal...or will be soon, you saw them here first!

Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

DST said:


> If you insist, Jin
> 
> _._
> Morning Sunsire in chilly Amsterdam, _"yesh, we alsho haf shun in sha Lowlandsh, wheresh my klompen?"_
> ...


A beautiful healthy girl deserves a beautiful healthy girl in return.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 29, 2011)

Bob Dylan is a great artist, and I'm not an old fart.
Beautiful foliage Lordjin, shame about the bear.
Last time I had a bear problem I used neem oil, worked fine.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Bob Dylan is a great artist, and I'm not an old fart.
> Beautiful foliage Lordjin, shame about the bear.
> Last time I had a bear problem I used neem oil, worked fine.


Aha! One for Dylan. I knew it. And the fact that you're not an old fart makes it more special to me.

Lol on the neem / bear remark.

I'll respond to you by saying this is a very special day indeed. I'm off to the hydro shop to get my bloom nutes.... You guessed it, we start today! Orange light update to come later.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 29, 2011)

WHOOOOOOO YEA!! LORDJIN!!
Tahoe OG vs. Lordjin's Orange Box Show!

3, 2, 1, RUMBLE


Can't wait for tomorrow, I already know the difference will be overnight.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;05WpvYGUPYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05WpvYGUPYw&feature=related[/video]





So here's how it went down at the hydro store. There's this cat there on weekends who knows his shit and often talks about his own grow. Now I remember discussing the topic of legal liability with these hydro grow supply stores on another thread. One of the other posters pointed out how these places are tight lipped about any specific mention of cannabis because of the possible legal implications.

Well when I asked hydro store guy about Kushie Kush vs. Big Bud, he pointed to the KK bottle I put on the counter and asked if that was what I'm growing. I said affirmative, and he told me that I should forget about all the other AN bud enhancers and get that. I think maybe the grow shops in Cali are a bit more open about it. Lol.


----------



## HiImNick (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck with the Kushie Kush! I've heard mixed reviews. 

If you're ever interested in other supplements in the future you might want to try HCO products. Snow Storm Ultra is especially effective (you saw that Xj-13!) but I don't think you can really go wrong with HCO. 

Btw, Ferry Corsten <3
[video=youtube;bQi65G2mvPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQi65G2mvPk&list=FLeqD2aQ7-fSo8PDmtgqPuJw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Hobgoblit (Oct 29, 2011)

A Push For Your Kush, thats hilarious...Looking good lordjin.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Good luck with the Kushie Kush! I've heard mixed reviews.
> 
> If you're ever interested in other supplements in the future you might want to try HCO products. Snow Storm Ultra is especially effective (you saw that Xj-13!) but I don't think you can really go wrong with HCO.


Those mixed reviews are a bitch. This is a fairly new AN product release and I've never used it. So my expectations are zero. Always safe to start from that vantage point.



Hobgoblit said:


> A Push For Your Kush, thats hilarious...Looking good lordjin.


I know. It's a funny name and funnier idea. I take it with a grain of salt, but the label is cute. Lol. I would have added, "More Kushion for your Pushion."


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;PbgKEjNBHqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbgKEjNBHqM[/video]























The 1000w HPS is always a game changer. Hang on, here we go...


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 29, 2011)

this is looking really good jin ....
dont f it up....lol

edit ... i just harvested not to long ago...maybe ill swing bye next week for a smoke... 



lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;PbgKEjNBHqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbgKEjNBHqM[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> this is looking really good jin ....
> dont f it up....lol
> 
> edit ... i just harvested not to long ago...maybe ill swing bye next week for a smoke...


My door is always open to you, buddy.

You really do have to see and smell these in person... I guess you couldn't smell it any other way, huh?

And don't worry. Not fucking these up is my top priority. I cut out that hygrozyme shit. It was just dirtying my res. My roots don't need any help in my system. I should have known this.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 29, 2011)

keep it simple my friend .... i know you got this one under control.....
I cant wait to see the mighty resin bong again....


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

The main stalks trained into that position so the ties got slack. Now the cage is doing all the work.





Low and even canopy light penetration. You don't truly understand what scrogging is until you actually do it.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> keep it simple my friend .... i know you got this one under control.....
> I cant wait to see the mighty resin bong again....


Last time that was cuz we wuz in a hurry. I'll make sure I have my vape nice and warmed up for you this time.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

Let's get it started right and proper, yeah?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 29, 2011)

This is it. Stretch time. Yet another tuck session. Let me tell you, doing this kind of work is a great way to get an hps burn on the back of your neck.





Where there is screen, I will train. I kind of suspected I'd be filling up the last of the screen real estate towards beginning of flower





That damned bear again...


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 30, 2011)

That's the best part about these plants. They perk back up so quick!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> That's the best part about these plants. They perk back up so quick!


Yeah, I never have a problem with vigor. It's only too much vigor that has caused me problems in the past. The pace at which these are growing has me optimistic about controlling height... But it's only day one.


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking Good, They sure do recover quick, can't wait till they start budding!


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks good, just keep tying!
I ran into an old buddy, and I'm supposed to pick up a couple clones from him.
As well as a cheap Hood, which will save me a lot of time on my next setup.

Woke up, half drunk half hungover,
and soooo effin' high still from all the edibles last night.
I haven't even hit my morning bowl yet.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

poppagetsbaked said:


> Looking Good, They sure do recover quick, can't wait till they start budding!


Thanks. I'm curious too. Let's keep close watch.



C.Indica said:


> Looks good, just keep tying!
> I ran into an old buddy, and I'm supposed to pick up a couple clones from him.
> As well as a cheap Hood, which will save me a lot of time on my next setup.
> 
> ...


Perfect time to light up a bowl. You're extra vulnerable in that state, so you'll get even higher.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

I was crushed when Kurt died. I haven't seen this video in a coon's age. Not only is this a great song, but the video is a brilliant short film that encapsulates perfectly the theme and feel of Nevermind as an album.
[video=youtube;vabnZ9-ex7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o[/video]
RIP Kurt.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Oct 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You don't say? Please post your grow photos here if you can. Thank you!


Got some pictures for you. this is my first grow experimenting with some OGs. i have a larry, tahoe and humboldt, from progressive options. my tahoe is growing with the most vigor. I'm actually kinda scared of how big these plants will turn out.

here are some pics. the other plants are blue dream hazes








i gotta go out to home depot and get myself some tomato wire. 






this is a close up of the tahoe on day 8 of veg.






this is the tahoe on first day of veg. i had the PPM kind of high, so the leaves were a bit damaged. I lowered and they're looking fine now, and no more curling.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Got some pictures for you. this is my first grow experimenting with some OGs. i have a larry, tahoe and humboldt, from progressive options. my tahoe is growing with the most vigor. I'm actually kinda scared of how big these plants will turn out.
> 
> here are some pics. the other plants are blue dream hazes
> 
> ...








Here's how mine looked in early re-veg. Do they look the same? I think they do. I think we're growing the same plant, amigo.

Yes, you need tomato cage asap. You better lay that girl down.

New growth very healthy. Nicely done. Keep us posted.

edit:
I also like that enclosure you built. I always advise small scale bubbleponics peeps to do that. Not all of them listen and end up with more popcorn than they should.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;_kHgMvWmIs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kHgMvWmIs4[/video]























[video=youtube;hRqdOyMnnxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRqdOyMnnxM[/video]


----------



## hatsofftoya (Oct 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Here's how mine looked in early re-veg. Do they look the same? I think they do. I think we're growing the same plant, amigo.
> 
> Yes, you need tomato cage asap. You better lay that girl down.
> 
> ...


Not too sure what you're referring to when you say "enclosure." 

I've been lurking your journal and have been impressed. I will be posting up more pictures when I can 

Edit:
didn't see your edit. Yeah our plants look the same. I really like the place I go for my cuttings. If you live in the valley, you should hit up progressive options in pacoima/San Fernando. They are the shit
You suppose I should put up the tomato cage 8inches high or higher?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Not too sure what you're referring to when you say "enclosure."
> 
> I've been lurking your journal and have been impressed. I will be posting up more pictures when I can
> 
> ...


I mean the cardboard light-trapping walls.

323cheezy, the dude who got 'em for me said something about San Fernando.

I have mine at 8.5 inches off my tub surface. I grow rather large plants, so proportionally, that's a very low train. It depends on the situation you want to set up when flowering. I think you might be be able to get closer than 8.5 inches since you're growing a greater number of plants not as big as mine per plant.

Edit:
I can totally see a tight little weave happening if you scrog. I don't think it would take very long to fill your screen because you have a number of plants close together. It would work great with what you have so far. You should do it.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 30, 2011)

Jin your a magician!.... Ala-kazam... poof! *Disappearing tote!*


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Jin your a magician!.... Ala-kazam... poof! *Disappearing tote!*


Yer too kind, dude. If I'm a magician, then you're a warlock.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol
I don't know if that's a complement? 
lol!


----------



## hatsofftoya (Oct 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I mean the cardboard light-trapping walls.
> 
> 323cheezy, the dude who got 'em for me said something about San Fernando.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Maybe four or five inches then... Sounds like training will be annoying haha. Btw what kind of string do you use to tie your plants? I've tried strands of nylon rope, but have had plant damage due to it's wicking properties. Nutrient solution made it's way up on two of my BDH's and their new top leaves have been killed from the residual nutrient evaporite. You ever have this problem?


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 30, 2011)

Great growing! Very nice.


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 30, 2011)

Sweet LST so far LJ!!! looking forward to the rest. subbed... cheers mate

mr.bond


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Hmm. Maybe four or five inches then... Sounds like training will be annoying haha. Btw what kind of string do you use to tie your plants? I've tried strands of nylon rope, but have had plant damage due to it's wicking properties. Nutrient solution made it's way up on two of my BDH's and their new top leaves have been killed from the residual nutrient evaporite. You ever have this problem?


That's weird. I use regular white cotton twine. It's the most gentle on your plants. I tried that harsh stringy twine once (like the ones you tie brown paper parcels with)... that shit sucked ass. White cotton string is the only material to use.

Make it six or seven inches. You figure they say you should flower a standing plant at twelve inches, so six or seven should be good for you.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> Sweet LST so far LJ!!! looking forward to the rest. subbed... cheers mate
> 
> mr.bond


Thanks mr. bond. Always nice to get a new subscriber. Welcome aboard.



rhump11 said:


> Great growing! Very nice.


Much love.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome, the real fun begins now. Flowering time!!! Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Awesome, the real fun begins now. Flowering time!!! Peace, DST


 Right, right guvnuh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

you pulled the trigger then LJ!? looks about set to man. let the fun and games begin

was meaning to ask you do you ever use H202 at all? your recirculating with multi totes if i remember right, do you run a water chiller ?


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 31, 2011)

hatsoff you have the same cut as jin ...these are from po also....



lordjin said:


> Right, right guvnuh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

crystal clear shots too. tho i think cheeze mentioned you have one of the best jobs in the world or something LJ


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> crystal clear shots too. tho i think cheeze mentioned you have one of the best jobs in the world or something LJ


I'm using a very old camera. The reason I get good shots is my immense light saturation. One of the best hobbies in the world for now. Still working on making it my job.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you pulled the trigger then LJ!? looks about set to man. let the fun and games begin
> 
> was meaning to ask you do you ever use H202 at all? your recirculating with multi totes if i remember right, do you run a water chiller ?


[video=youtube;MgEUyhL1-xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgEUyhL1-xs[/video]
Single main tote with external refresher tote. Yes, reciruculating. Water chiller, check.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Single main tote with external refresher tote. Yes, reciruculating. Water chiller, check.


Hummm... I.. don't.. know.... where's the pics? =P


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Oct 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Here you go.


Where's the immense light saturation when _*I*_ need it? =P
So do your models trade photo time for bud jin? If so I need to get a better camera!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Where's the immense light saturation when _*I*_ need it? =P
> So do your models trade photo time for bud jin? If so I need to get a better camera!


Lol. No, they trade photo time for the stand-up comedy routine I do while shooting.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

Obscure 70's funk rock, anyone?
[video=youtube;DYND96GZB_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYND96GZB_Q[/video]
Warning: Must smoke copious amounts of weed before listening.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;7qSION3MWDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qSION3MWDM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like you're going to be having those ladies rubbing shoulders LJ - go some big top-fans trying to muscle thier way into the canopy there...looks like fun!


----------



## hatsofftoya (Oct 31, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hatsoff you have the same cut as jin ...these are from po also....





Haha cool cool. I think they are a superb nursery. I actually went back today and picked up tall clones to fill in some empty spaces: another Larry OG, a XXX OG, and a Super Skunk. Hope this grow goes well.

BTW I went to home depot today looking for that garden fencing material for the screen. That shit is expensive! $52 a roll, but still, a fat roll (like 28' or so). Gotta wait for my paycheck and check with my roommate to allocate ins lol. That's the same shit you use, LJ?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Haha cool cool. I think they are a superb nursery. I actually went back today and picked up tall clones to fill in some empty spaces: another Larry OG, a XXX OG, and a Super Skunk. Hope this grow goes well.
> 
> BTW I went to home depot today looking for that garden fencing material for the screen. That shit is expensive! $52 a roll, but still, a fat roll (like 28' or so). Gotta wait for my paycheck and check with my roommate to allocate ins lol. That's the same shit you use, LJ?


Yeah, I had to bite the big one too. Unfortunately they couldn't just give me a four foot strip of it.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow I get busy for a few days and miss so much lol! Are you going to let colas grow up through the screen now? or keep tucking them under? Now the real fun begins!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Wow I get busy for a few days and miss so much lol! Are you going to let colas grow up through the screen now? or keep tucking them under? Now the real fun begins!


I think there might be some residual tucking here and there, but nothing too major.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

It's coming along, but they're not exploding in height (yet).

















The smell is a real knockout now.

A little air circulation under the screen.





Never blow a fan directly on your plants. I have it positioned this way in order to create a gentle flow of air around the tub and under the screen to assist suction. This is creating just the slightest quiver in the vegetation under the screen. Perfect.


----------



## Greenfisky (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

Greenfisky said:


> Looking great!


Much appreciated.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;ygHrqRx7Abg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygHrqRx7Abg[/video]
It's especially important to keep the part of the canopy directly under the light as short as possible. Applied a few more key tucks to the center mass.

















Any excuse for an update? You know you love it.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 1, 2011)

> Never blow a fan directly on your plants. I have it positioned this way in order to create a gentle flow of air around the tub and under the screen to assist suction. This is creating just the slightest quiver in the vegetation under the screen. Perfect.


What's wrong with blowing air directly on your plants?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

Slivers said:


> What's wrong with blowing air directly on your plants?


Nothing. But we want to simulate a gentle breeze, not wind. Lotsa people blow their plants (lol), but I gotta be as gentle as I can because the rest of my system is so harsh.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Slivers (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Nothing. But we want to simulate a gentle breeze, not wind. Lotsa people blow their plants (lol), but I gotta be as gentle as I can because the rest of my system is so harsh.


I was reading about low stress(like scrog) and I apply it to my plants. When the branches are bent or damaged the plant has to spend resources to repair it and make it stronger. Every once in a while i go in my grow room and give them all a good shake. They need to be riled up every once in a while. When I get my osculating fan, I'm going to put that fan in their FACE, and blow those bitches over like the big bad wolf.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

this thread delivers man.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this thread delivers man.


Thanks, Don.



Slivers said:


> I was reading about low stress(like scrog) and I apply it to my plants. When the branches are bent or damaged the plant has to spend resources to repair it and make it stronger. Every once in a while i go in my grow room and give them all a good shake. They need to be riled up every once in a while. When I get my osculating fan, I'm going to put that fan in their FACE, and blow those bitches over like the big bad wolf.


Whoa.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Think I am going to chop this girl, going away at the weekend so probably before then, fingers are itching.....as you can see (if you look close) the top from this has already been snipped. This is my outdoor Deep Blue.






Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Think I am going to chop this girl, going away at the weekend so probably before then, fingers are itching.....as you can see (if you look close) the top from this has already been snipped. This is my outdoor Deep Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice specimen. That's not purple I see, but rather black. Beautiful.

Come on, people! I know DST isn't the only one growing deadly nug. Post your photos! Bump my thread! You know it's the right thing to do.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's coming along, but they're not exploding in height (yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Switched to flower perfectly! looking great lordjin!


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Think I am going to chop this girl, going away at the weekend so probably before then, fingers are itching.....as you can see (if you look close) the top from this has already been snipped. This is my outdoor Deep Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job!


----------



## daveroller (Nov 1, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Haha cool cool. I think they are a superb nursery. I actually went back today and picked up tall clones to fill in some empty spaces...


What empty spaces??? I remember seeing, in an earlier post of yours, about 12 young plants already crowded into a very small space. Are you planning to grow them all there to maturity? You need to train a small handful of plants to grow sideways for a while, like Jin's doing with his 2 plants. If you try to grow all of those plants together in that space, they're going to outgrow it in no time. Pardon me if I got it wrong, but your picture had me a little worried for you. Just trying to help, hatsoff.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, boss... Just a few days before I Chop Chop. I will post the one that is Just 2 days before meeting Mr. Scissors later today.


I got these from bag seed and was surprised the quality that I got out of them. I think it is Jillybean. Agree or should I rename it? I haven't found any Jillybean pictures that look like this one. Picture 1 and 2 Big frosty colas with thin stems

This is a different pheno from the same bag seed. Possible Space Queen.. Agree or no? Picture 3 and 4 Big frosty dense nugs rather than a cola. Thick stems


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Very nice specimen. That's not purple I see, but rather black. Beautiful.
> 
> Come on, people! I know DST isn't the only one growing deadly nug. Post your photos! Bump my thread! You know it's the right thing to do.


Yessir, you asked for it!

My outdoor OG Kush. About 8 weeks into Flower. The chilly nights are ushering in that purple!!!!






OMG I just realized that there is a budworm in this picture!!! I went back outside and squashed the fucker. See if you can spot it.

Cheers,
mr.bond


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Switched to flower perfectly! looking great lordjin!


Holy shit! Where have you been Sleeze?

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> Yessir, you asked for it!
> 
> My outdoor OG Kush. About 8 weeks into Flower. The chilly nights are ushering in that purple!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Holy hell. Awesome, dude. Wow, just looking at that bad girl is giving me a buzz. I'm sure that worm is hella high.

Edit: Gee, I hope he was high since it was his last.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Yes, boss... Just a few days before I Chop Chop. I will post the one that is Just 2 days before meeting Mr. Scissors later today.
> 
> 
> I got these from bag seed and was surprised the quality that I got out of them. I think it is Jillybean. Agree or should I rename it? I haven't found any Jillybean pictures that look like this one. Picture 1 and 2 Big frosty colas with thin stems
> ...


Well, whatever it is, it looks really good. Why don't you just name it after yourself? That's what I always do. Lol.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well, whatever it is, it looks really good. Why don't you just name it after yourself? That's what I always do. Lol.


Lol, I might just do that. After a few smokes I will figure it out then.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 1, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Lol, I might just do that. After a few smokes I will figure it out then.


Right, can't think of a name sober... all the good ones come to you when you're totally baked 8D

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## daveroller (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's coming along, but they're not exploding in height (yet).
> http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk89/lordjin_photos/tahoe flower/DSCN0001-6.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little bush there, Jin. Too bad it's partly covered. I'm sure it's gorgeous, just like the rest of her bod. (Just don't repeat that comment about the smell in front of her. Women are sensitive about that -- OH, YOU MEANT THE PLANTS! Sorry, I was distracted.) -- 

Yeah, those plants look great, too!

Here's some lively jazz from masters in the art:
[video=youtube;gVb6kFyIqAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVb6kFyIqAA[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Nice little bush there, Jin. Too bad it's partly covered. I'm sure it's gorgeous, just like the rest of her bod. (Just don't repeat that comment about the smell in front of her. Women are sensitive about that -- OH, YOU MEANT THE PLANTS! Sorry, I was distracted.) --
> 
> Yeah, those plants look great, too!
> 
> Here's some lively jazz from masters in the art:


Ha ha. You devil. Yeah, I wish I didn't have to cover the bush and the nipples, but rules are rules. The only bush I can show is the one in my box... wait, that didn't come out right.

Thanks for the video. It's interesting to see what kind of music my journal readers are into. It really gives me a better sense of who you are.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Holy hell. Awesome, dude. Wow, just looking at that bad girl is giving me a buzz. I'm sure that worm is hella high.
> 
> Edit: Gee, I hope he was high since it was his last.


Wow, you have a great eye! I didn't notice that worm until you mentioned it.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 1, 2011)

daveroller said:


> What empty spaces??? I remember seeing, in an earlier post of yours, about 12 young plants already crowded into a very small space. Are you planning to grow them all there to maturity? You need to train a small handful of plants to grow sideways for a while, like Jin's doing with his 2 plants. If you try to grow all of those plants together in that space, they're going to outgrow it in no time. Pardon me if I got it wrong, but your picture had me a little worried for you. Just trying to help, hatsoff.


Ohh yeah I failed to mention details about my other babies besides the tahoe. I'm actually planning on giving some of the smaller blue dream hazes to my roommate to put in his system later this week, so I can have ten in there: 5 OGs and 4 BDH and my superskunk. I'm using an 18 gal roughneck tote so my screen will overlap the outer edges, so I'm not TOO worried. 

Thanks for your concern though!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

_Hey, brainless. That's right, I'm talking to you. If you're not doing it my way, then you're doing it the wrong way._

I say fuck all that. If your plants look good and healthy and your harvested bud is getting you high, I don't care if you grew it out of a pile of dog shit, you're doing it right.

Who am I? Just some fucking guy who loves pot too much... just like you. I don't claim to be an expert in anything except napping and masturbating. I don't feel the need to write lengthy columns on the 'correct way' to cultivate cannabis, and I sure as hell ain't gonna threaten to have you banned from this site if you disagree with me.

So to hell with all the "I'm here to teach you" bullshit. The various posters here at RIU (that's you) have taught me way more than I can ever give back. And it was through the course of my three years doing silent RIU research and experimentation that I figured out the ass-end of a hydro system from its head (you'll notice my join date).

So from here on out, I think I'll just let the other experienced members (of whom there are plenty here) straighten out the noobs. Though I've been told by more than one person in my life that I would have made a good teacher... I just don't have the patience.

And remember, I am NOT an expert.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

The way these babies have reacted to the scrog, I don't think we'll have height problems. Look at these steady babies. That's just what I wanted to see... no insane vertical growth. So far so good.












I think someone mentioned earlier today if it wouldn't be a bad idea to prune out some of the under screen vegetation to allow more light penetration. I did a closer than usual inspection of the below screen action and saw this:





As you can see, there is little by way of vital growth trapped underneath and it's getting plenty of penetration from the 1000w blaze. So no pruning... yet.

P2 also showing very little vital growth trapped underneath. It's like they were made for the tomato cage.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;1MDpGCTdJxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MDpGCTdJxw&ob=av2e[/video]





And the direct from above shots for tonight.





Weak side coming in.

Oh, and don't go writing home about it yet, but to celebrate a likely reunion shoot with the deadly beautiful Stephy in January (hopefully it will coincide with a January harvest) here's another look at one of my favorite beauties.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;1MDpGCTdJxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MDpGCTdJxw&ob=av2e[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful and even canopy. It shall be a great yeild!!! Loving the ladies!! keep them coming. Classy! Me likes....How do you post the pictures so big? That would save people's time without clicking on the picture.

1-3 more days till chop chop. I took a small nug and vaporized it whoo I am pretty high right now so I can't imagine the potency after drying and curing it.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Looks beautiful and even canopy. It shall be a great yeild!!! Loving the ladies!! keep them coming. Classy! Me likes....How do you post the pictures so big? That would save people's time without clicking on the picture.
> 
> 1-3 more days till chop chop. I took a small nug and vaporized it whoo I am pretty high right now so I can't imagine the potency after drying and curing it.
> 
> View attachment 1866644


Oooooh yeah. Dank-O. I want some of that.

You have to upload your pix to an off site image hoster like photobucket and paste the image tag in the body of your message. I know I've been frustrated by those little images not loading and stuff, so I do what I can to keep things easy for all you lazy stoners!

Thanks much for watching. I'm doing my all to keep the girls coming... yikes! 

Edit:
Oh yeah, and if/when I shoot with Steph again, I can do a special marijuana themed shoot just for my RIU journal. Fun!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey LJ - I think you're bear visited my screen this evening!!







:leaf LOL 

That was my VK after an intense tuck'n'weave session... this next one is my Ace of Spades - trying her without a screen to see what she can do with just the LST ties...








[video=youtube;EQk8tdV7YeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQk8tdV7YeI[/video]

Peace......


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hey LJ - I think you're bear visited my screen this evening!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's nice, duder.

Waterfarm specialist, huh? Nice. Love, love, love.

Edit:
Oh, shit. Where did that video come from? Awesome. Hilarious.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol... added that in there afterwards... it's actually quite a shitty vid - the tune is great though.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Lol... added that in there afterwards... it's actually quite a shitty vid - the tune is great though.


It's a nice addition to my thread. Thanks.

I'll respond to you with an update on the pre-flower state. As all my lovely little journal pervs already know, these girls were showing pre-flower hairs all through veg. Well now they're just kicking into gear and releasing an even more incredible smell. Nice fucking clones, Cheeze. Your place makes Sunset look kinda shitty.












Casualty of cabinet latch. Check out this jacked leaf that's right where the cab's latch opens and closes. Dig the trichomes already. This is a fuckin' juicy plant alright. Gonna be potent as fuck.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hey LJ - I think you're bear visited my screen this evening!!
> 
> Peace......


Ha ha. That fucker gets around, huh? Oh well, better the scrog bear than this guy.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

Check this out. I just realized that height can be further controlled through reverse training by tying back down to the cage, which provides endless anchor points for ties. With this, I'm now fully confident that I'll be able to handle height issues. Let 'em stretch. Wow, scrogging is the shit.





[video=youtube;trOQz1pmfJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trOQz1pmfJY[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

The Stigmas are out, the fun begins!

I decided to throw my dogscrog into 12/12 with little of the screen covered....I know, I am impatient, lol. Anyway, training on a daily basis as I know this is a stretchy lady and hope to fill up a decent amount of the screen that way.

I am also doing a Vertical SCROG, aka as the Exo Cheese Flying Spagheti Monster. A vertical screen doesn't quite give you the same results due to the lack of spreading apical dominance, but it sure makes life easier when you grow vertically and have heavy bud flopping all over the place.

I can't wait to see your lady in full bloom Jin. There are going to be insane amounts of tops there. 

Trimming for me today, couple of Chillberry Kush's and my outdoor. Have a great evening and Slaap Lekker!

Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2011)

OK - it is all your fault LJ - I adopted two kittens - say hello to Apollo and Zeus:

Apollo


Zeus


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

DST said:


> The Stigmas are out, the fun begins!
> 
> I decided to throw my dogscrog into 12/12 with little of the screen covered....I know, I am impatient, lol. Anyway, training on a daily basis as I know this is a stretchy lady and hope to fill up a decent amount of the screen that way.
> 
> ...


Have you been scrogging long? Man, I gotta tell ya, with this scrog grow, I feel like I'm growing for the first time. The technique and strategy involved give growing an entirely new dimension that non-screeners are missing out on big time. I'm convinced, and I haven't even hit full bloom yet. I have that noob excitement again... me, a bitter, jaded, old grower... Lol. 

But I also kinda feel like a jack ass for not doing it years ago.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

Mohican said:


> OK - it is all your fault LJ - I adopted two kittens - say hello to Apollo and Zeus:
> 
> Apollo
> View attachment 1866864
> ...


 
Apollo
View attachment 1866864





Yes, hello. I will take you home with me now.






Yeah, you're a cute one, aren't you? OMG. I want them both. Brilliant names, too.






Work it, Anton! Work it! Gimme a side view. Bam!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

My first scrog was a cheesey carpet I done last year and I can dig that excitement feeling you are getting. I think it's nice to have a change to your growing technique from time to time. I don't always do scrogs but when I do, they are the shnizz. I'll see if I can find that cheesey carpet.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

DST said:


> My first scrog was a cheesey carpet I done last year and I can dig that excitement feeling you are getting. I think it's nice to have a change to your growing technique from time to time. I don't always do scrogs but when I do, they are the shnizz. I'll see if I can find that cheesey carpet.


Do that. We'll see it here.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

Best money I ever spent. My plants drink it, I drink it, my cat drinks it. And dig this, I feed my cat RO and my roommate gives her cat crummy tap, and my cat's pee clumps cleaner in the litter. My cat also seems much happier.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 2, 2011)

Now, if only they'd sponsor your grow!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

How much do you pay for one of those RO system Jin?


----------



## newwb (Nov 2, 2011)

Almost gives it a 3-D look...



lordjin said:


> Thanks for looking, Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

DST said:


> How much do you pay for one of those RO system Jin?


I think I paid a little over 100 US for that one. Didn't realize I was getting such a good price as now I see they're over 200 US.



ChairmanMaow said:


> Now, if only they'd sponsor your grow!


Well if it came to a sponsor, I think the nute brand should kick in a buck if anyone.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 2, 2011)

Checking in again Jin w/ a couple few more pics of my tahoe og - 2.5 wks under 1000w - I moved them away from light and turned down fans today to curtail curling....Looking good on your flower. I'm prop a week or 2 away. 

stem on #1 is right at 1/2" now and by far the thickest in the garden.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Checking in again Jin w/ a couple few more pics of my tahoe og - 2.5 wks under 1000w - I moved them away from light and turned down fans today to curtail curling....Looking good on your flower. I'm prop a week or 2 away.
> 
> View attachment 1867294View attachment 1867295View attachment 1867297stem on #1 is right at 1/2" now and by far the thickest in the garden.


Yeah, that stem looks crazy strong.

Man, heat stress at the very top of the canopy is a bitch... believe me, I can relate.

It's looking great.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, you know what happens when you go looking for pic's? You find pics!!!!!

Yum yum hasj balletjes!






Anyone for a puff?






Shhpookey










Chweesey Carpet Anyone?











Soz, I got carried away, lol.

Peace from DST's archives.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Well, you know what happens when you go looking for pic's? You find pics!!!!!
> 
> Yum yum hasj balletjes!
> 
> ...


Nice. Let the good times roll, eh?

An ocean apart, yet so much in common.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks lad. The good times rolled, Jin, and fingers crossed, are still rolling. 

I praise the fact that I get to do this, it amazes me everyday, sometimes in good ways, sometimes in bad. 

I was out at a smoking establishment the other day. It's great to see someone who has been in the business for a long while look at one of your buds, smell it and give it a big thumbs up with the words, "you can tell this bud was grown with love". What more can you ask for?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks lad. The good times rolled, Jin, and fingers crossed, are still rolling.
> 
> I praise the fact that I get to do this, it amazes me everyday, sometimes in good ways, sometimes in bad.
> 
> I was out at a smoking establishment the other day. It's great to see someone who has been in the business for a long while look at one of your buds, smell it and give it a big thumbs up with the words, "you can tell this bud was grown with love". What more can you ask for?


Ah, see? That's where you guys still have California beat. No smoke bars here. But man, that would be cool. 

I really gotta visit your neck of the woods one of these days.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2011)

HI LJ - The kittens are settling in and getting comfortable in their new home. I am researching LEDs for an indoor setup and I cam accross this setup:

[video=youtube;5QefgR5YbvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QefgR5YbvU&NR=1[/video]

There are some trippy rigs out there!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

Mohican said:


> HI LJ - The kittens are settling in and getting comfortable in their new home. I am researching LEDs for an indoor setup and I cam accross this setup:
> 
> There are some trippy rigs out there!


I think I'm far more interested in your kittens than this funky grow rig. Much rather have a video of them getting used to their new home.

However, I think the rig and light are outta sight. It just pains me to see all that great hydro gear and potted stuff growing eveything BUT ganja. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;1iwC2QljLn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iwC2QljLn4[/video]





These plants don't like anything more than 500ppm in my system. Taking them higher just makes 'em burn. I'm keeping the canopy super cool this time at 72f. I do believe this cooler grow environment (in addition to the good amount of N still in the mild nute solution) is helping to control stretch. For the first five days of hps 12/12, these girls have been very well behaved.







Dig the crazy purple pin striping on the main trunks.


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Best money I ever spent. My plants drink it, I drink it, my cat drinks it. And dig this, I feed my cat RO and my roommate gives her cat crummy tap, and my cat's pee clumps cleaner in the litter. My cat also seems much happier.


I'm going to sound like an idiot, but what is that? lol The green screen is looking great as well. I wish I had an indoor setup so bad lol, I'll just have to wait til next spring. I can't wait for the upcoming weeks to watch these explode!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I'm going to sound like an idiot, but what is that? lol The green screen is looking great as well. I wish I had an indoor setup so bad lol, I'll just have to wait til next spring. I can't wait for the upcoming weeks to watch these explode!


Thanks, B. Not an idiot. Even among indoor hydro growers, not everyone chooses to use this. The debate continues whether it's a necessary component to your grow. 

RO = Reverse osmosis. It's a pressure driven osmotic process that forces your tap water through a dense, rubber-like membrane and two filter elements: carbon filter and sediment filter. The cylinder on the right is the sediment filter that catches all the particle crud. It then runs through the carbon filter on the left that absorbs much of the really fine shit that made it through the sediment filter. Most of the water is rejected as waste through the black line, and the final finished water trickles out of the blue line.

If you've ever seen those public drinking water vending machines, it's basically this little thing (on a larger scale of course) housed in that giant empty vending machine. I saw a guy servicing it once, and it looked pretty much like a bigger version of this inside that box.

There's an idea raging about RIU that RO is useless. I don't agree. Is it useless to spit polish a beautiful automobile? No. That's what RO is. It's the spit polish to your grow. It makes your faucet water pure so that you can add anything you like and you're certain whatever is in the water, you put it there. 

Example: Part of the argument on the pro-tap water side is that there are elements useful to the plants in your raw tap water that the RO removes in addition to removing the harmful ones. This is true -- most notably trace metals/minerals such as iron, magnesium, calcium, etc. But the problem is we don't really know in what quantities these trace elements are present in relation to whatever else might be in the tap water. RO takes the guess work out. Because even if you do get an analysis from your local city water board, it's still a guessing game in my opinion, and probably not water you want to be giving to your infant. Those water reports weren't intended as a reliable guide for hydroponics growing even if we could trust that they're completely accurate and up to date all the time. I say just wipe it all out and put back just those exact minerals and metals intended for plant absorption (calmag).

Edit:
Remind me to change out the sediment and carbon elements. That thing looks vile and that photo was from my last grow yuck. It still produces under 10ppm water, tho.

And I must admit that I use it for the sheer coolness of it. Look at that thing. To know my water is being filtered through that mamma jamma, it just satisfies the tinkerer in me that loves cool gadgets. My entire grow system looks like a cool play thing. This just adds to it imo.

Edit 2:
But if you have good tap, by all means cut cost wherever you can. That's a big but, though. Don't just blindly trust that the water right out of your faucet is ideal or even fine. Anyone reading this can go ahead and ignore my bullshit and just use faucet water, but don't wonder why your plants aren't as sexy as mine.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Slivers (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in day 29 of flower... yours are looking great man! 

View attachment 1868428View attachment 1868429View attachment 1868430View attachment 1868431View attachment 1868432


----------



## BluBerry (Nov 3, 2011)

*Looking great LJ! Healthy looking beauties you have there. I know you have this in the bag but just wanted to say a couple things.
You can tie down the branches **or continue to weave them under the screen during the stretch which is what I do. 
Then once they are done stretching then let em grow. 
You may want to tuck or cut away the fan leaves to allow more light penetration to get to the lower growth. *
*People have varied opinions on cutting the fans but I cut the ones that need to be cut. *


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking great LJ! Healthy looking beauties you have there. I know you have this in the bag but just wanted to say a couple things.
> You can tie down the branches **or continue to weave them under the screen during the stretch which is what I do.
> Then once they are done stretching then let em grow.
> You may want to tuck or cut away the fan leaves to allow more light penetration to get to the lower growth. *
> *People have varied opinions on cutting the fans but I cut the ones that need to be cut. *


Hey, what up, Blu?

Nice to see you again. 

I hear you, bro. I've just been stoned and lazy. I'll tuck again tonight.

I've actually been looking for big leaves that are blocking small tops underneath, but haven't found much. I'm of the "don't prune beautiful green perfect leaves unless you absolutely have to" school.


----------



## BluBerry (Nov 3, 2011)

*It's cool I was just saying. To each their own. I've been out for a minute but I'm back for a winter harvest. 
Keep up the good work brother!*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

girls are starting to go for it jin! man how much does a big RO thing like that run? i was looking at a baby one and it was like £160  i'm blessed with what i get out the tap it's not too soft or hard. but it's deffo on the list of things to 'up my game'


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *It's cool I was just saying. To each their own. I've been out for a minute but I'm back for a winter harvest.
> Keep up the good work brother!*


Believe me, brother, I'm not shy with the scissors when it comes down to it. But based on my prior observations, I don't think it's essential just yet. I bet if you could see the girls in person you would agree not to cut. The photos are a bit deceiving I think.

But based on your mention, I'll do a tuck survey tonight.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> girls are starting to go for it jin! man how much does a big RO thing like that run? i was looking at a baby one and it was like £160  i'm blessed with what i get out the tap it's not too soft or hard. but it's deffo on the list of things to 'up my game'


Don, if you're blessed with good tap water, you don't really need to spend the money. I agree with those who say a good tap source obviates the need.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I'm in day 29 of flower... yours are looking great man!
> 
> View attachment 1868428View attachment 1868429View attachment 1868430View attachment 1868431View attachment 1868432View attachment 1868433


Coming along, Slivers. How's the aroma?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah i hear that man. i don't need to spend the money but i guess it's probably good for drinking too. a while ago in the uk they stopped chlorinating the water in favour of UV'ing it and it doesn't taste all that good now


----------



## vapedup (Nov 3, 2011)

Jin! My ninja! Can't believe u didn't let me know. U had. This going!! Tried. To go threw all 87 pages, ain't happening, love how there looking though! That's just 2 right? Need. To run a side by side! Ur in nor, or so cal?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Jin! My ninja! Can't believe u didn't let me know. U had. This going!! Tried. To go threw all 87 pages, ain't happening, love how there looking though! That's just 2 right? Need. To run a side by side! Ur in nor, or so cal?


Oh, sorry about that!

Yeah, I don't expect anyone to go through all these damned silly pages. You tuned in at just the right time.

2 clones, yes. Socal, Los Angeles.

thanks for stopping by!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i hear that man. i don't need to spend the money but i guess it's probably good for drinking too. a while ago in the uk they stopped chlorinating the water in favour of UV'ing it and it doesn't taste all that good now


For drinking water purposes, I'm sure a carbon filter (like Brita) is all you need. If it's just a little unpleasant aftertaste you're looking to eliminate, just get that... much cheaper.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Coming along, Slivers. How's the aroma?


Suprisingly light... I'm kinda glad, i don't have much in the area of smell stealth.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 3, 2011)

Of course Jin! Ur girls are gonna be beautys!! Can't wait! So is this what. U would cal SCROG??


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

Judging by their rate of stretch, I'm just gonna let 'em bud now.






They are indeed stretching, but the fact that they're getting hit with so much light at a cool temperature is keeping it in check.























Odor ever present and getting stronger.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;4m-AlFJ8DDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m-AlFJ8DDg&feature=related[/video]
And tonight's overhead shots. Smoke much weed before listening and viewing please.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking great,
makes me feel bad my only girl is slightly N deficient..
I hope she pulls out of it.
Fucking forgot to put Dolomite Lime in her mix, I swear up and down it's the pH that's fucking with her all of a sudden.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 3, 2011)

I smoked some fresh finger hash an hour ago and that video hit the right spot. Thx jin!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Looking great,
> makes me feel bad my only girl is slightly N deficient..
> I hope she pulls out of it.
> Fucking forgot to put Dolomite Lime in her mix, I swear up and down it's the pH that's fucking with her all of a sudden.


 I'm sorry to hear that. I've been giving my girls a good amount of N in an attempt to contain height.

Here is the true green of my plants as shown on a leaf I clipped hours ago. Still not even the slightest sign of wilting. Check out the lush foliage.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I smoked some fresh finger hash an hour ago and that video hit the right spot. Thx jin!


 I thought you might like that.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sup lordjin? Looking good! Did you checkout my latest led grow? I'm about to harvest Saturday.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/455904-500-watt-blackstar-grow-5-a.html


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup lordjin? Looking good! Did you checkout my latest led grow? I'm about to harvest Saturday.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/455904-500-watt-blackstar-grow-5-a.html


You mean this?











Looks like you really outdid yourself this time.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 4, 2011)

Dam Jin! I need to get that down, two plants to that??! Nice, is this called SCrog??


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Dam Jin! I need to get that down, two plants to that??! Nice, is this called SCrog??


Yeah, bro. Scrog = Screen of Green. A variant of Sog = Sea of Green.

I was training with nothing but string before, and that worked alright for a while, but actually having a tomato cage frame over your plants is an entirely different ball game.

I'm always trying to keep my plants from getting too close to my light and burning at the tops. This scrog screen acts as a barrier that not only changes the plant's shape, but actually changes how the plant grows. Really cool. For people who have already completed great grows in the more conventional way (you), I highly recommend this. You'll know what to do.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool! Seeing those 2 plants turn into that, has really inspired. Me. To take this on, guess its back to page one


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Cool! Seeing those 2 plants turn into that, has really inspired. Me. To take this on, guess its back to page one


The entire process of scrogging has been a 'mind-expanding' experience as a grower. I can hardly wait what to see what you end up doing with it.

There's no better feeling than improving upon your previous grows! 

The smell of these girls is starting to penetrate doors now. There's a dividing door that separates my living room area from the bedrooms. Well I got up this morning, opened the door to my room, and with the dividing door still closed, the odor hit me in the face as if I was looking into the cabinet itself. Because of this smell (hands down the most intense smell I've ever experienced in all my grows), I have no thoughts concerning getting a big yield. I'll just cultivate these as best as I can to smoke that quality finished bud. That smell is driving me forward.


----------



## dirk d (Nov 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I've been giving my girls a good amount of N in an attempt to contain height.
> 
> Here is the true green of my plants as shown on a leaf I clipped hours ago. Still not even the slightest sign of wilting. Check out the lush foliage.


The more i grow the more i appreciate a perfect green healthy plant. Excellent job Jin. Your a natural at scrogging!


----------



## sqydro (Nov 4, 2011)

nice mate, scrogging is next on my hit list!! in a UC DWC with modular scrogs i think, its daunting thought tho all that trainin but the rewards seem plentyfull


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

dirk d said:


> The more i grow the more i appreciate a perfect green healthy plant. Excellent job Jin. Your a natural at scrogging!


Thanks, Dirk. I'm trying my best not to fuck this one up.




sqydro said:


> nice mate, scrogging is next on my hit list!! in a UC DWC with modular scrogs i think, its daunting thought tho all that trainin but the rewards seem plentyfull


Yeah, there were a couple of times I got a little scared... Like, "Fuck, do I know what I'm doing?" But when the plants just recover and spread out across the screen, it's a good feeling.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 4, 2011)

Alright Jin..
I'm going to add some more Veg fert to my week 1 girl.
Her leaves are just too lime green too soon.

I wish she would have been dark dark green.
Can't wait to move now.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Alright Jin..
> I'm going to add some more Veg fert to my week 1 girl.
> Her leaves are just too lime green too soon.
> 
> ...


You should be fine. Remember there's TOO green, and my leaf looks dangerously close to it.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 4, 2011)

WHAT UP jIN GO CHECK THIS OUT,
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/483826-ever-seen-anything-like-i.html


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

Come in 323Cheezy.
Dude, I lost my phone, so HOW you gonna come over to smoke some of the Louis XIV I picked up from my local club? If you guys can stop by tomorrow after five, you can see the girls and smoke some of this... which I highly recommend. Maybe just try to be at my place a certain time and I'll wait for you outside? It feels kinda good and primitive to try this without a phone. Maybe I should climb a hill and send smoke signals.





Dude, hey Cheeze. You gotta smoke this before I smoke it all, bro. I just took a second hit and I'm so bombed it's fucking crazy. I'll try to save some for you. But hurry! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

vapedup said:


> WHAT UP jIN GO CHECK THIS OUT,
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/483826-ever-seen-anything-like-i.html


Oh yeah, dude. Once I had a Goliath OG cross seed give me four heads per node. That just means the seed is a freak (in a good way) and it grew that extra head because it's very vigorous under the conditions you have.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;xqovGKdgAXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqovGKdgAXY[/video]
Here they come...





























If you're not high already, don't bother reading my journal.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like the stretch has set in eh? 
Look at all the junior colos' you got there! 
Lush!! =P​


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Looks like the stretch has set in eh?
> Look at all the junior colos' you got there!
> Lush!! =P​


Thanks. Great compliment coming from you, bro-ham.

They're stretching so slowly, it's really beautiful. These darlings have really taken to the screen. It's eerie, it's like they know exactly what to do, and I'm just watching.

Edit:
Per square inch, this is the most efficient use I've made of my space in all my grows. That's all due to the screen. Why didn't you tell me sooner?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's all due to the screen. Why didn't you tell me sooner?


I find I learn more & retain more when I seek things out rather than have them land in my lap.







God!... that club med looks danky panky! Yumm yumm.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I find I learn more & retain more when I seek things out rather than have them land in my lap.
> 
> God!... that club med looks danky panky! Yumm yumm.


It really is fantastic. I've been smoking my stale, fermented Diablo crumbs too long. It was a nice change of pace, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2011)

> I think I'm far more interested in your kittens than this funky grow rig. Much rather have a video of them getting used to their new home.


You asked for it!

Zoos Poos:


Cat Apalu Malu:


Cheers,
Mo

P.S. - The smoke is very hashy. Clean "up" style high that lasts about one hour froom one hit. Very musical and creative (wait till you see my erector set grow cab!). My train of thought gets messed up though. Too many tangents!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

Mohican said:


> You asked for it!
> 
> Zoos Poos:
> View attachment 1871616
> ...


Man, these are great. This is just a straight up, blatant cute kitty bump for my thread. Thanks.





Damn look at that little guy...

Just so adorable. I can imagine how they must rough house each other.





This guy has big bat ears like Anton.

Edit:
Re: your smoke report. Musical and creative are two of the most interesting adjectives I've seen in a smoke report. Very nice.

I think I would describe OG as more physical than cerebral. I'm really into those shooting energy rushes and not being able to stop smiling.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 4, 2011)

Alright!... I have to get in on this too!
This is a pic of the best cat Eva'. Can you guess what year this photo was taken?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Alright!... I have to get in on this too!
> This is a pic of the best cat Eva'. Can you guess what year this photo was taken?


That's tuff. I'll just dive right in and say 1974.

Edit:
That's just a great pic too. Ah, fond memories of innocence lost. Okay, so which one is you? I'm hoping it's the kid in the shorts holding the cat.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is the entire canopy in three segments:





I'm not trying to go all out on a limb for AN here, but could Kushie Kush have anything to do with the fact that they're not stretching like crazy? Hmmmm....





[video=youtube;iNPA68htGxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNPA68htGxk[/video]





They're really starting to power up, but the forest is staying super short. My ambient room temperature is 68f right now. The ac is humming and the compression cycles are spaced nicely apart because of the cool room temp. I think I timed this grow pretty well. It never gets really cold in LA, so the coolest "winter" months are ideal for flowering. I'm starting to think more and more that temperatures play a big part in vertical stretch. The cooler air flow seems to be keeping them short. Of course since I'm an entirely artificial indoor grower, I could be doing this during the hotter months, but it would mean the ac would have to work harder and the power bill would be higher. I think it's all about influencing the indica characteristics to come out through temperature control. In addition to slow stretch, look how indica the leaves look. **Note, I have grown OG Kush varieties exclusively for a while now. So all the OG heads know what I mean by "influencing the indica." I'm actually just starting to gain a firm understanding of it now. And again, the Kushie Kush bloom additive might be helping, too.

A couple of macros.











Yo, Hobgoblit. My ph has been going like this: Rises first few days, drops in the next few days and then levels off and stabilizes, and then starts rising again. Never fails. Like clockwork. That's indicative of a wide range of feeding according to that explanation in your thread.


----------



## Gifted (Nov 5, 2011)

lordjin you are the man, enough said. How far do you have your screen from your res?


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey jin looking good...
You seeemed to maintain the strech rather well...
Good job buddy ...

I think do to your scrog tech. and your extensive veg ... you seemed to have made so many nodes that the plant seems to have way more than adequate sites to feed ... hence the slower growth...

I dont let my ogs grow normally anymore ... i topp them a few times ... which , just like your scrog , pushes more energy to the newer growth , side bottom limbs, and eventually once this happens strech really diminishes ....

At this time i have alllot of bud ...slightly cured .... so ill be smokin you out most likely ... but u know i love the louie..
That lou looks more indica dom ...not the 13th the 18 you say ....???? interesting...

In the spirit of competitive nature im gona flip some vegger in a couple days .... So that gives you a ten day head start...
Soil 400hps vs a hydro 1000hps.... you game?


----------



## daveroller (Nov 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;1iwC2QljLn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iwC2QljLn4[/video]
> http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk89/lordjin_photos/tahoe flower/DSCN0001-10.jpg
> These plants don't like anything more than 500ppm in my system. Taking them higher just makes 'em burn. I'm keeping the canopy super cool this time at 72f. I do believe this cooler grow environment (in addition to the good amount of N still in the mild nute solution) is helping to control stretch. For the first five days of hps 12/12, these girls have been very well behaved.
> 
> ...


I love the racing stripes on these stems! It's cool the way they've evolved. They looked good when they were solid purple, now they look good with purple stripes.

When it starts to get dark under the screen, I'd trim off all those fan leaves under there. That's what scottyballs does with his little scrogs and it makes sense to me. Might be too early for your plants, but something to keep in mind. (I know that you've already been thinking about it.)


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

Gifted said:


> lordjin you are the man, enough said. How far do you have your screen from your res?


Much love. 8.5".


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I love the racing stripes on these stems! It's cool the way they've evolved. They looked good when they were solid purple, now they look good with purple stripes.
> 
> When it starts to get dark under the screen, I'd trim off all those fan leaves under there. That's what scottyballs does with his little scrogs and it makes sense to me. Might be too early for your plants, but something to keep in mind. (I know that you've already been thinking about it.)


Definitely. I still have good light and air down there, so cutting isn't necessary yet... but I have my alcohol tipped clippers handy. This strain has very good leaf spacing... not a leafy plant at all. I have a feeling it's gonna have great bud to leaf ratio like any good og.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's tuff. I'll just dive right in and say 1974.
> 
> Edit:
> That's just a great pic too. Ah, fond memories of innocence lost. Okay, so which one is you? I'm hoping it's the kid in the shorts holding the cat.


Yeah that is a tuffy.. It was taken in 1984 and yes! that is me holding my childhood cat, so true about the innocents lost when I look back at old photos.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Hey jin looking good...
> You seeemed to maintain the strech rather well...
> Good job buddy ...
> 
> ...


The plants really dictate the flow. They tell me not to give them more than 500ppm or they'll burn. So they pretty much are deciding how fast or slow they want to grow in my box. It's wild... different OGs seem to have different 'grow personalities.' They're definitely not as aggressive as the Diablo... but that's good because I wanted to grow a finer plant.

Yeah, man. Post your up to date flower shots here. It'll be an awesome soil to hydro comparison I think everyone at RIU would appreciate. You should repost my photos in your thread too, of course.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Yeah that is a tuffy.. It was taken in 1984 and yes! that is me holding my childhood cat, so true about the innocents lost when I look back at old photos.


Damn, only off by a decade. I thought it could be eighties, but it's difficult to tell with kids' clothes and hairstyles... kinda' generic looking through the 70's - 80's I think. The sixties would look really different.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The plants really dictate the flow. They tell me not to give them more than 500ppm or they'll burn. So they pretty much are deciding how fast or slow they want to grow in my box. It's wild... different OGs seem to have different 'grow personalities.'
> 
> Yeah, man. Post your up to date flower shots here. It'll be an awesome soil to hydro comparison I think everyone at RIU would appreciate. You should repost my photos in your thread too, of course.


I would like that ... I will post your pics on my other journal... on the wt network...
And of course i will take all the credit ...and pretend as if i grew them out myself...lol...
(Just kidding ill post them there tho)

I have a sour tahoe and another og on deck .... 
I dont know if i can make it out today ...but ill try to soon enuff... ill let u know before on your journal if i can ...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I would like that ... I will post your pics on my other journal... on the wt network...
> And of course i will take all the credit ...and pretend as if i grew them out myself...lol...
> (Just kidding ill post them there tho)
> 
> ...


I don't care if you tell others it's your grow... but if I fuck up, you have to explain your mistake. Lol.

Whenever you can make it by, just shout out. I'll have my phone, too. Keep in mind that Saturdays are best because my roommate is out the whole day.


----------



## daveroller (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's some different music... Totally unplugged from the 60's. But this tune really screams once it gets going:

[video=youtube;HRLI5hJg3R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRLI5hJg3R8[/video]

Ravi Shankar - sitar
Yehudi Menuhin - violin
Allah Rakha - tabla (kind of like bongos)
3 of the great maestros of the 20th century. CD sounds a bit better. You can hear the echoes better on it. But this is the only version I could find on YouTube. Enjoy!


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Lordjin I just harvested. Check out my grow, second link in signature


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Here's some different music... Totally unplugged from the 60's. But this tune really screams once it gets going:
> 
> [video=youtube;HRLI5hJg3R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRLI5hJg3R8[/video]
> 
> ...


I love Ravi Shankar. A true legend. Amazing piece.



sleezy1 said:


> Hey Lordjin I just harvested. Check out my grow, second link in signature








If anyone told me this was not grown under HID, I wouldn't believe them. Phenomenal.

That looks like it rivals if not exceeds the bud in my signature. I think this is markedly superior to your last grow. What did you do different?


----------



## Slivers (Nov 5, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Here's some different music... Totally unplugged from the 60's. But this tune really screams once it gets going:
> 
> [video=youtube;HRLI5hJg3R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRLI5hJg3R8[/video]
> 
> ...


I'm actually listening to this whole thing... pretty amazing if I do say so myself.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I love Ravi Shankar. A true legend. Amazing piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks LordJin! Well this time around I bought a dehumidifier, I didn't get PM, I was able to chop at its peak time, and I chose much healthier clones! Ya I was really happy and surprised when I undressed these ladies last night and saw what they were hiding! Fat buds! That one cola with the wine bottle, is just a top of the main one before it broke off. The whole plant was huge! I was getting rock hard buds all the way at the bottom of the plants!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks LordJin! Well this time around I bought a dehumidifier, I didn't get PM, I was able to chop at its peak time, and I chose much healthier clones! Ya I was really happy and surprised when I undressed these ladies last night and saw what they were hiding! Fat buds! That one cola with the wine bottle, is just a top of the main one before it broke off. The whole plant was huge! I was getting rock hard buds all the way at the bottom of the plants!


Right on. Looks like crossing those t's and dotting those i's paid off.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;pOJyjPQ8ksM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOJyjPQ8ksM&feature=related[/video]





As you can see, the tops are starting to size up but staying quite low. I just changed the water and reintroduced nute at 520ppm.





Filling in the corners...












Here's a few shots with the flash on. It doesn't counteract the hps much, but it does offer a slightly different view.


----------



## HiImNick (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful canopy.. Maybe time for a second screen perhaps? Redundancy ftw.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;pOJyjPQ8ksM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOJyjPQ8ksM&feature=related[/video]


What a cool vid jin!... thx

I like the flash pics! without it it's a little washed out with a soft orange glow over everything.
Plant looks great!, but what else would I expect?=P


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Beautiful canopy.. Maybe time for a second screen perhaps? Redundancy ftw.


No need. The way they're going, it's gonna be under control.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> What a cool vid jin!... thx
> 
> I like the flash pics! without it it's a little washed out with a soft orange glow over everything.
> Plant looks great!, but what else would I expect?=P


 Thanks, boss. I agree. I'll shoot with flash on from now on.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

A few macros to get us closer to the bloom action.












Coming in really nicely. 











For those of you worried about stretch, don't. I have it under control. Look at that tight node spacing. Does Tahoe donkey dick? I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 5, 2011)

Flowering is starting to come in man... looking good.

Question: Have you ever seen the same strain produce 2 different types of bud on 2 different plants. I only have one strain here, both cloned from the same plant but they are budding differently. I'll upload some pictures in a min.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 5, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Flowering is starting to come in man... looking good.
> 
> Question: Have you ever seen the same strain produce 2 different types of bud on 2 different plants. I only have one strain here, both cloned from the same plant but they are budding differently. I'll upload some pictures in a min.


Sweet!! sounds like two different distinct phenotypes of your cloned strain... one is likely more sativa and the other more indica... cool cant wait for the pix!

cheers,
mr.bond


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 5, 2011)

dude jin,
those low temps are definitely keeping the stretch down. looking mighty fine!!! the scrogging with the great room setup is going to produce some monster colas... cant wait to see them blossom!!

cheers,
mr.bond


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 5, 2011)

Yay! Looking very good, boss!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Yay! Looking very good, boss!


Thanks! I'll smoke a bowl to that!



mr.bond said:


> dude jin,
> those low temps are definitely keeping the stretch down. looking mighty fine!!! the scrogging with the great room setup is going to produce some monster colas... cant wait to see them blossom!!
> 
> cheers,
> mr.bond


Thanks. Yeah. I recommend low temp scrogging all the way.



Slivers said:


> Flowering is starting to come in man... looking good.
> 
> Question: Have you ever seen the same strain produce 2 different types of bud on 2 different plants. I only have one strain here, both cloned from the same plant but they are budding differently. I'll upload some pictures in a min.


Yes. I've seen all kinds of weird shit. Lol.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok so this first picture is the white, hairy type of bud that I was expecting to see from this grow initially, but they didn't bud like that, they look different on the majority.



Small white hairs, leaves surrounding this are green and little mini-trichs coming in. I can see that much...



Picture 2 has little orange hairs, but they are much smaller than the white hairs. Even though these where taken around the same time(14 days of flower) they look completely different. Only thing I can think of is, I'm literally seeing both sides of the phenotype deciding which set of flowers to go with. That's the only thing I can think of, they both came from the same mother.

Edit: Out of 12 plants 3 have the white hair buds, while the other 9 have orange dense ass looking nugs.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 5, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Ok so this first picture is the white, hairy type of bud that I was expecting to see from this grow initially, but they didn't bud like that, they look different on the majority.
> 
> View attachment 1873139
> 
> ...


 That is an odd phenomenon. Now that you mention it, I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that. Comments, anyone?


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like heat stress.
Is it too close to the lights?
Are you over-fertilizing?
Salt buildup?

Found the update, looks great.
I got a clone at the same visual stage as you.
I'll have to find out how far along she is, I'm sure yours are ahead of mine.

Allah Rakha has inspired me to play Tabla.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 6, 2011)

Mourning jin .... heres your competition ...mind u i expect to lose...
(High octane og , middle, sour tahoe , right, white bubba left)






so what should i bring over next saturday????
blue larry again





or some pre 98 bubba











ill just bring the diablo





did i ever tell u i got ina fight with a bum?





Yah.... i really kicked that bums ass...lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 6, 2011)

slivers that happens all the time... i dont think theyre different phenos if theyre off the same plant...
As you know the dna never changes in cuts ... just the momentum of the cut .....
Ive had cuts off the same mother grow at a compleatly different rate....One slow and short and one tall and vigorous...

It really depends where u took the clones from ...
The cut off the top or middle of a fully vegged moither ..willl be more vigourous than lower cuts earlier in veg...
Or already i flower...
For the most part my disp. usually gets me off to a good start with the cuts.. the cuts jin has....
Sometime i can make a more vigorous (faster growing cut) that has more foilage and eats faster ... and have others that lose momentumn.... and will have close node spacing ... but will need a longer time in veg.... to make a real big mother...
It can be tough to gain momentum when a clone is thrown right into flower also...

I think the other denser plant in your pics just have more momentumn .... and are growing faster...
Maybe not different phenos...


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 6, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> so what should i bring over next saturday????
> blue larry again


If jin's not home you can stop by my place!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Mourning jin .... heres your competition ...mind u i expect to lose...
> (High octane og , middle, sour tahoe , right, white bubba left)
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks like great shit. All of them.

Your clones look good and healthy too. I'm interested to see the differences in how the buds develop in the different environments. I think I'm even more interested in comparing the final flavor and aroma, tho.

This would be a great way to set the record straight on soil vs. hydro in the areas of final bud presentation... taste/smell/look. It's not really about comparing the vigor and yield because I would have an unfair advantage.

Yeah, ain't nothing like free weed. It's the best weed. I agree.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Mourning jin .... heres your competition ...mind u i expect to lose...
> (High octane og , middle, sour tahoe , right, white bubba left)
> 
> 
> ...


Dude why are you and jin partying in Los Angeles without me? Im in the neighborhood too! Us three should grow some massive grows together =)


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Dude why are you and jin partying in Los Angeles without me? Im in the neighborhood too! Us three should grow some massive grows together =)


 No shit. How many others in the area, I wonder?

Edit: Hm. You did just harvest that awesome LA Conf. recently, didn't you? Lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> No shit. How many others in the area, I wonder?
> 
> Edit: Hm. You did just harvest that awesome LA Conf. recently, didn't you? Lol.


Yup 5 LA CONFI, 1 OG HEROJUANA. Drying as we speak! Good Yield from what I can tell! Excited about weigh in. Lets smoke nigga!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Yup 5 LA CONFI, 1 OG HEROJUANA. Drying as we speak! Good Yield from what I can tell! Excited about weigh in. Lets smoke nigga!


Sure. The more the merrier. It could be like a mini Cannabis Cup competition right in my living room... LA style of course. I will gladly lend my bong and judging talents to you and 323cheezy. Lol. The prize will be a double double at the local in and out on me.

Edit:
Herojuana one of my faves.

Edit 2:
Where are my manners? Did I say bong? I need to get a new whip for my vape. I keep forgetting.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Sure. The more the merrier. It could be like a mini Cannabis Cup competition right in my living room... LA style of course. I will gladly lend my bong and judging talents to you and 323cheezy. Lol. The prize will be a double double at the local in and out on me.
> 
> Edit:
> Herojuana one of my faves.


Ok let me finish drying, weighing in and give me at least a week cure! Then ill be over. I got an Illadelph Bong I can bring too!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ok let me finish drying, weighing in and give me at least a week cure! Then ill be over. I got an Illadelph Bong I can bring too!


What do you think, Cheeze? Can you hold off a week to let this guy cure? You'll have an extra week cure time on him, too. Let the games begin...

Edit:
I want to try his fancy bong... I know you do too.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 6, 2011)

nice bong! I'm from the LA area.... 8D

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 6, 2011)

Fancy shmancy .... i Want the death bong ...
but i guess will let him into the circle .... see what the leds got to offer...

Curing??? who said anything about curing ...my buds barely hit the jars brah..... will see...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Fancy shmancy .... i Want the death bong ...
> but i guess will let him into the circle .... see what the leds got to offer...
> 
> Curing??? who said anything about curing ...my buds barely hit the jars brah..... will see...


Oh, then if your harvest is that fresh, holding off another week is def a good idea. I broke the stem part (not the actual bong) trying to unclog it with a paper clip. LOL. that thing is nasty.



mr.bond said:


> nice bong! I'm from the LA area.... 8D
> 
> cheers
> mr.bond


 Why not make it an official RIU party? We can take photos, but like just of your hands and knees and stuff. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't steal photos from another grower's journal to blatantly bump my thread very often, but when I see a master grower in action here, I have to pay tribute.





These roots by UnderCurrentDWC exhibit one of the finest examples of health in all my RIU surfing. Note interestingly how hydroton isn't present. Hmmm...


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 6, 2011)

=P
That's a good title because these plants'll be harvested around christmas.
Your to kind jin! Thx!

In full disclosure this is my first hydro grow. +Rep to the info anyone can find here on RIU!


----------



## Slivers (Nov 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Looks like heat stress.
> Is it too close to the lights?
> Are you over-fertilizing?
> Salt buildup?
> ...


I just changed my res 2 or so weeks ago. It's due for another. Over fert... I don't think so, I'm only at 520 ppm or so, still.

The heat stress thing may be a factor. The larger plants in my garden had some heat stress in the beginning of the growth. While the smaller plants never experienced that. I still have 3 plants from the non-heat stressed batch that are growing differently though.



323cheezy said:


> slivers that happens all the time... i dont think theyre different phenos if theyre off the same plant...
> As you know the dna never changes in cuts ... just the momentum of the cut .....
> Ive had cuts off the same mother grow at a compleatly different rate....One slow and short and one tall and vigorous...
> 
> ...


Perhaps this is happening... The only thing that makes me think that it's not speed of growth, is the type of growth I'm seeing. It's not like my biggest plant is just growing at a different rate, it is. I'm not denying the fact that different cuts will grow at different rates. I'm saying the growth is completely different all together. One type of bud has white hairs protruding from the center of the small bud site. This wasn't present in any of the other plants at this stage in growth(No white hairs). The other buds look just like that in the yellowish photo that I posted. Tiny orange hairs, that are much much smaller than the white. After revisiting my largest plant, one of the nodes on the bottom seems to be displaying the white hairs now too. I'll be keeping an eye out to see what happens between both the plants.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> =P
> That's a good title because these plants'll be harvested around christmas.
> Your to kind jin! Thx!
> 
> In full disclosure this is my first hydro grow. +Rep to the info anyone can find here on RIU!


What? First hydro grow? You coulda knocked me over with a popcorn nug.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What? First hydro grow? You coulda knocked me over with a popcorn nug.


LMAO!!

It wouldn't be very hard with the dense sour-d popcorn I grow. 
First hydro not first time growing.
I guess you didn't read the first post of my flowering thread.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> It wouldn't be very hard with the dense sour-d popcorn I grow.
> First hydro not first time growing.
> I guess you didn't read the first post of my flowering thread.


That is amazing.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;5nmOMo4OPi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nmOMo4OPi4&feature=related[/video]





Today's canopy shots.





Where's the stretch?





[video=youtube;4XsYuHbXZUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XsYuHbXZUk[/video]






Overhead shots:











My most controlled grow to date. Will it result in a better yield?

Side view:











[video=youtube;9pS5xzOWbwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pS5xzOWbwo&feature=related[/video]

And a few macros. I reckon we'll see more serious clustering as the week progresses.












Well, I don't think I'll being doing a part II tonight, so I made this one a big photo update. Enjoy. Comments welcome as always, of course.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. Such a vast improvement from the last time I looked! Very exciting!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Wow. Such a vast improvement from the last time I looked! Very exciting!


Thanks. They look even chunkier since I took those photos a few hours ago.

You know how I like a good thread bumpy bump.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 6, 2011)

Digging the flash picks!


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You know how I like a good thread bumpy bump.







*y*






=P


----------



## Gifted (Nov 7, 2011)

Jin, every time I check your thread, all I can do is just stare at your beautiful babies. I have one last question if you don't mind, how far is your light from the plants?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 7, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> *y*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dig the boobs.



Gifted said:


> Jin, every time I check your thread, all I can do is just stare at your beautiful babies. I have one last question if you don't mind, how far is your light from the plants?


That's a good question. I've just been so zoned in on the canopy temperature, I haven't even measured. It's 75f right under the light at its highest point. I'll have to take an exact measurement of light distance tonight.


----------



## lostNug (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice grow man. Can't wait too do my scrog next round. Bout to post my harvest pics in my thread if u wanna check em out. Links in my sig


----------



## lordjin (Nov 7, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Nice grow man. Can't wait too do my scrog next round. Bout to post my harvest pics in my thread if u wanna check em out. Links in my sig


Nice harvest. Looks like dank OG, alright.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 7, 2011)

And your favorite. The overhead shots:


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice way to sneak one of your girls in 

Looking good, can't wait for them to be in full flower!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 7, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Nice way to sneak one of your girls in
> 
> Looking good, can't wait for them to be in full flower!


Might be here sooner than you think. Check out these babies.











Plants grown from seed just don't flower this fast.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 7, 2011)

Man, I must need to spread more rep. Still can't give back to you! Very nice!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 7, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Man, I must need to spread more rep. Still can't give back to you! Very nice!


I know what you mean. I keep trying to rep the same people. It's kind of hard to give those out lightly, tho.


----------



## Gifted (Nov 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Dig the boobs.
> 
> 
> That's a good question. I've just been so zoned in on the canopy temperature, I haven't even measured. It's 75f right under the light at its highest point. I'll have to take an exact measurement of light distance tonight.


Awesome, thank you. I'm just curious how much space you need for you 1000w because I'm trying to figure out what I'll need for my 600w.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 7, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Awesome, thank you. I'm just curious how much space you need for you 1000w because I'm trying to figure out what I'll need for my 600w.


I just measured it. My light is 14.5" from the highest point on the canopy. But remember, I have intense cooling, so I can't recommend having the hid light this close to everyone.

Edit:
I'll prob be moving the light up tomorrow.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump-lestiltskins!! Been away for a minute and the jungle is getting it's funk on Jin!!!!!!!!!!! Hell yea. Puts my scrog to shame. 

I managed to snap 2 heads this morning while trying to return some sort of structure to my dogscrog (been away for 4 days and left to run riot on it's own!) Ah well, the DOG likes to be treaten mean, lol.

Take it easy, DST




lordjin said:


> And your favorite. The overhead shots:


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know how this cola is surviving but it's about 3 inches from a 1000w Hps


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I don't know how this cola is surviving but it's about 3 inches from a 1000w Hps


Oh, man. It's sizzle time! Lol.




DST said:


> Bump-lestiltskins!! Been away for a minute and the jungle is getting it's funk on Jin!!!!!!!!!!! Hell yea. Puts my scrog to shame.
> 
> I managed to snap 2 heads this morning while trying to return some sort of structure to my dogscrog (been away for 4 days and left to run riot on it's own!) Ah well, the DOG likes to be treaten mean, lol.
> 
> Take it easy, DST


Yeah, man. While screen tucking, there were several times I thought, "no way is this branch gonna survive this." But the plants surprised me every time and bent instead of snapping. My girls are on 'roids, tho. 

Little damages occur here and there, I'm used to that. Just feel lucky to have avoided it this time. And don't feel too bad. I broke three heads once off my Platinum OG. It killed me too because had they not died, they would have become HUGE buds, like all the similar branches that were around them. Pity... Oh, well.

Thanks for watching and have a great day!


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

My mistake was to train before watering after being away, they were a tad fragile....oooerps (eager beaver syndrom, I was like a dog with a wagging tail meeting it's long lost buddy, lol) They have enough vigour not to get too bothered with it and what happens happens. The last cola I snapped of it currently reveging in my nursery. I love a re-veg, you get crazy bushes. Goedenavond


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2011)

DST said:


> My mistake was to train before watering after being away, they were a tad fragile....oooerps (eager beaver syndrom, I was like a dog with a wagging tail meeting it's long lost buddy, lol) They have enough vigour not to get too bothered with it and what happens happens. The last cola I snapped of it currently reveging in my nursery. I love a re-veg, you get crazy bushes. Goedenavond


Makes sense. They would be less brittle after a watering. I think my plants can take more punishment because they're constantly being watered.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

The poor bab hadn't been watered for 4 days so with the spurt in growth uptop I imagine the root system has been going crazy. Was still happy that all my plants took 4 days without water fairly well. I apply mycorrhizae to my fresh coco and also to my compost heap. The roots go insane, it really helps with the plant getting water from every knook and cranny as well. Helps to tap into those water channels. The Dog and the OG I grew before both get real hard branches, even on the smaller and lower ones, I think it's always a good sign of solid nugs to come. I've just popped 2 OG's into flower, they were from seed so we'll see how they go. Off to the scratcher. Peace, D


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2011)

DST said:


> The poor bab hadn't been watered for 4 days so with the spurt in growth uptop I imagine the root system has been going crazy. Was still happy that all my plants took 4 days without water fairly well. I apply mycorrhizae to my fresh coco and also to my compost heap. The roots go insane, it really helps with the plant getting water from every knook and cranny as well. Helps to tap into those water channels. The Dog and the OG I grew before both get real hard branches, even on the smaller and lower ones, I think it's always a good sign of solid nugs to come. I've just popped 2 OG's into flower, they were from seed so we'll see how they go. Off to the scratcher. Peace, D


Yeah, growing in hydro is so different. So many people say that hydro is harder, but to me, the feeding seems a lot more straight-forward in hydro.

Solid and dense nugs are the goal. I'm keeping the flowering temps lower this time around because I've seen a direct correlation between low temps and nug density. I hate those nugs that give when you squeeze them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm gonna read some of this...

Subbed.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm gonna read some of this...
> 
> Subbed.


Good idea. Remember to read only the good parts.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2011)

This is Tahoe OG Kush.






They're starting to bush up, power on.





Height still not an issue. In fact my lazy stoner ass has decided to put off raising the light until tomorrow.





Couple of more macros of the clustering:












Just a couple of canopy shots:












And finally the overhead shots of the entire canopy in three segments.

















We're flowering... Though I'm too lazy to fuss with the hot light tonight, I did manage to move the thermometer probe up. It's still a very cool 73f at the canopy level. Loving this cool LA weather right now. The ac ain't workin' hard at all.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2011)

Since I've just been throwing up pictures left and right, I thought it high time to grind out a journal entry.

Don't worry, I won't get overly philosophical or anything, but I'd like to take a moment to share some of my thoughts and feelings with you. So while an asteroid the size of an aircraft carrier sails silently and safely by us all, let us turn our thoughts beyond our grows, inward, to what motivates us to worship marijuana.

For me, it's the sheer joy of getting myself good and high with my own two hands. That's probably an oversimplification and the short version answer most of us would give if asked why, but it's everything to me. My love affair with pot is long standing, but for so many years of smoking it, I had no idea how to grow the great shit I was paying sixty an eighth for. I couldn't stand not knowing, so I put my bong down long enough to research, research, research. Most of that research was done here on RIU. You wouldn't believe all the crap I had to pick through... the flame wars, the endless nonsensical discussions having nothing to do with growing, etc. But I did this for several months before finally trying it for myself. It was rough going at first, but I managed to absorb enough correct information to succeed with my first grow. It's been nothing but success after success since.

But even after I had completed several successful grows, I never posted once. I derived a great deal of self-satisfaction continuing in my silent observation... just checking to see how much more my plants were kicking ass than most of the grows I saw here. But that had to stop. I thought to myself, "Gee I should probably try to give something back." So after three years, here I am for better or for worse. 

I've gotten into it with a couple of people here, and I think a few of you may have seen just how vicious I can be. I can tell you right now (and for all the mods reading this, especially to you) I will never again stoop to such levels. As I stated in an earlier post, I'm not an expert. Just an amateur cannabis enthusiast who has learned a thing or two from RIU... just like you.

So I promise not to be dick anymore. Ever. Peace to all and a very pleasant evening.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So I promise not to be dick anymore. Ever.


Might want to tell your girls this one


----------



## lordjin (Nov 8, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Might want to tell your girls this one


They know.

Hey! How did you like something twice? What sorcery is this?


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> They know.
> 
> Hey! How did you like something twice? What sorcery is this?


It&#8217;s about winning. Sorry.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 8, 2011)

So Jin I know L.A. is a ways away, bud if your down in SD around December I think I'll have enough weed from my first grow to share. LOL


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 8, 2011)

I would have never guessed that u get such satisfaction from kicking my ass in growing....lol
Growing marijauana is probly one of the easiest things in this world to do ....
The problem is most people who grow are potheaeds ... and or are to busy to dedicate so much time and money too growing.....

I would say easily if u have the money for a 1000watt and a system as complex as yours its easily done....
In my case i have a 400watt, a t5 ,and a fan ....nothing fancy. In my case it requires lots of time, effort , and luck.....
Seemingly im dealing with mother nature and what ever air or temperature , that comes through my window.
So if i can do it anyone can.....
Now surely i never yeild more than 8 ounces a grow... and am lucky just to get a couple ounes off each plant ....
On the other hand since the year has began ... ive already went through five grows .... and just strating my 6th grow...just flipped them into flower yesterday....

I willl agree it is fun ...growing out all these new strains...but ultimately , maybe a personal problem, it hasnt gotten me anywhere...
Its to the point where i was so immersed into the scene .... Where the rest of my life kinda faded away ... and i became this ravaging madman , who smokes about an eighth a day ....

Not to sound all sentimental, but i really sometimes wish i would have spent more time on other things and not got lost in the wonderful world of weed.... (i cant lie i did make some money here and there but i smoke pretty much all of it myself)

Thinking back to when i first was on your thread.... the diablo thread .... I remember saying "boy thats gonna be some great muscle chicken jin" and saying things like "your over nuting your plants"....
In the back of my mind thinking if i only could yield that much ..... well its not gonna happen not with my setup ..im a hobbyiest ....
I keep it small and simple... and my genetics shine right through the flowers.... Providing a very kind , smooth smoke... unlike most of that supper crysatlized overnuted stuff at the clubs....

I am just happy that the tahoes have been up to your standards....
All in all , i just wanted the best for ya bro....
Much respect....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

Slivers said:


> So Jin I know L.A. is a ways away, bud if your down in SD around December I think I'll have enough weed from my first grow to share. LOL


Thanks, man. I appreciate that.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I would have never guessed that u get such satisfaction from kicking my ass in growing....lol
> Growing marijauana is probly one of the easiest things in this world to do ....
> The problem is most people who grow are potheaeds ... and or are to busy to dedicate so much time and money too growing.....
> 
> ...


Hey, man. Did I just smoke my life away? I've had those thoughts too. Back in my twenties I thought, no way I'm gonna still be at this in my thirties. But as I smoked and smoked I started to realize that this was not just some passing phase of my youth... in fact it's a way of life. And when it finally got medical recognition in Cali, that's when I knew that the herb was always the right choice for me. I have a bad back and I'm bipolar besides... And yeah, maybe it does get you high and makes you listen to music, watch movies, and play video games... But it's medicine, dude. It keeps me from pushing old ladies down a flight of stairs... that sort of thing.

And you were right, bro. I was totally overloading my plants on nutes to force yield. Not gonna do that with these... and they wouldn't let me even if I wanted to. They still have the burn scars from when I rode them at 600ppm. That's just a little stronger than seedling strength based on how much I was feeding in my previous grows. They don't do anything more than 500ppm. It's wild. I can hardly wait to see these beauties do their thing. I'm gonna start whacking out the leaves under the screen soon.

edit:
And besides, if I wasn't a pot head, I wouldn't have met you or your really nice girlfriend, right?


----------



## Icemud (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Lordgin, nice Scrog so far...just tuned in fashionably late but looks really good....


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 9, 2011)

I am happy for all i recieved from the community jin...
I have some regrets but dont we all??
Just today a guy came out all the way from chicago to pic up some cuts, i met mmj yesterday, the high octane og was gifted to me , and pretty much i get just about any clone for free or at a super low rate...
These are all great things.... i cant tell u how many growers i met ... and been gifted meds and cuts.... its fun stuff and very cool...

I guesss just looking back i was thinking i was gonna be growing pounds and making lots of extra funny money ...
But thats not what happened.....

I see you transitioning though this grow thing seeeing what its really all about... 
The question is whats next????

lol...my bad im stoned.... diablo!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

Icemud said:


> Hey Lordgin, nice Scrog so far...just tuned in fashionably late but looks really good....


 Better late than never, friend. And you're here for the best part.

Here's a really bad joke. What does chicken and a tanned chick in a bikini have in common?

The best parts are the white meat.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I am happy for all i recieved from the community jin...
> I have some regrets but dont we all??
> Just today a guy came out all the way from chicago to pic up some cuts, i met mmj yesterday, the high octane og was gifted to me , and pretty much i get just about any clone for free or at a super low rate...
> These are all great things.... i cant tell u how many growers i met ... and been gifted meds and cuts.... its fun stuff and very cool...
> ...


That's so funny. I had funny thoughts of making a shit pile of cash, too. And like you, I have made a few bux here and there... but nothing to quit my job over.

And yes, I'm beginning to look at it more as a craft shared among a close-knit community of cool people instead of a profit venture. It's better to keep it that way.

And free clones? I had no idea what that was until you hand delivered them to me... one of the finest strains I've gotten my hands on too. This stuff is looking so good already, I'm keeping it all for myself to share with friends... It's already looking too good for the club shelves. They don't deserve it. We do. Lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 9, 2011)

your crazy man ....that stuffs top notch tier seller... youd be silly not to take some donations...
Theres practically a line forming as we speak....


----------



## Blu3wid0w (Nov 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> your crazy man ....that stuffs top notch tier seller... youd be silly not to take some donations...
> Theres practically a line forming as we speak....


whachoo guys talkin bouts?


----------



## Blu3wid0w (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know if it is my place to say, but I figure a fellow farmer is a fellow farmer right? I always thought it had to be really damn difficult to grow the good stuff that I too was paying 900 or 950 a QP for. I've seen a lot of dirt weed in my day too. My buddy convinced me into dropped 400 dollars on my first setup that was a 250w switchable mh/hps and I had SO many questions going through trial and error. I didn't know what pH was.. or how to feed plants, what kind of soil or soiless mix to use. In fact, all forms of Hydroponics still befuddle me. The point is throughout the nutrient burn that I thought was a disease and the underwatering, overwatering.. I still managed to come up with some really good bud. The second grow I came out with some chronic stuff too that smelled like skunky petrol/pine. I'd be paying a lot of money for this stuff if I wasn't growing it. I too started this hobby with the idea that I could gain a couple hundred bucks here or there... but it's became more of a stress relieving hobby for me. I get to care for another living thing.. and ultimately produce high grade medicine. The thought at the end that you show your stuff off to your friends and they say, "Oh wow! Where did you get THAT shit??" and you get to say, "my closet" or what have you... is such a satisfying feeling. It isn't hard.. by any means.. maybe time consuming by a small bit.. maybe stressful sometimes.. but so rewarding. I don't know... I'm probably rambling but what you guys have said hits in so many spots for me. I'm just starting my 3rd grow.. upgraded my setup and no more overpriced dispensary clones that you don't know what they are or bagseeds. I'm trying to do things right this time. Thanks for listening if anyone has and love thy plant.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 9, 2011)

Although like all of you, I want to make loads of cash too. But the real money made comes from that -not- spent at dispensaries. At 300-400 bucks an ounce... per month... it's a huge savings no matter how you look at it. Even if you never exchange a gram. Even if you just smoke it all for yourself.

And that too is a great reason not to quit your job.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Although like all of you, I want to make loads of cash too. But the real money made comes from that -not- spent at dispensaries. At 300-400 bucks an ounce... per month... it's a huge savings no matter how you look at it. Even if you never exchange a gram. Even if you just smoke it all for yourself.
> 
> And that too is a great reason not to quit your job.


You're so right! Money saved is money earned.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

Blu3wid0w said:


> I don't know if it is my place to say, but I figure a fellow farmer is a fellow farmer right? I always thought it had to be really damn difficult to grow the good stuff that I too was paying 900 or 950 a QP for. I've seen a lot of dirt weed in my day too. My buddy convinced me into dropped 400 dollars on my first setup that was a 250w switchable mh/hps and I had SO many questions going through trial and error. I didn't know what pH was.. or how to feed plants, what kind of soil or soiless mix to use. In fact, all forms of Hydroponics still befuddle me. The point is throughout the nutrient burn that I thought was a disease and the underwatering, overwatering.. I still managed to come up with some really good bud. The second grow I came out with some chronic stuff too that smelled like skunky petrol/pine. I'd be paying a lot of money for this stuff if I wasn't growing it. I too started this hobby with the idea that I could gain a couple hundred bucks here or there... but it's became more of a stress relieving hobby for me. I get to care for another living thing.. and ultimately produce high grade medicine. The thought at the end that you show your stuff off to your friends and they say, "Oh wow! Where did you get THAT shit??" and you get to say, "my closet" or what have you... is such a satisfying feeling. It isn't hard.. by any means.. maybe time consuming by a small bit.. maybe stressful sometimes.. but so rewarding. I don't know... I'm probably rambling but what you guys have said hits in so many spots for me. I'm just starting my 3rd grow.. upgraded my setup and no more overpriced dispensary clones that you don't know what they are or bagseeds. I'm trying to do things right this time. Thanks for listening if anyone has and love thy plant.


That's what I'm talking about.

I, personally, like going into shops after a particularly fine harvest just to see how shitty their top-shelf OG's look next to my jars. Once I saw a big vendor transaction. This scruffy looking middle-aged guy had trash bags full of Fire and Jade OG. I peeked over his shoulder and it looked unreal. I've never seen that much prime, compact, dense OG nug in one place before... He had pounds on him. But later on I went back to the shop and tried some of that Fire and Jade. Good, but next to some of my harvests, just so-so. Just goes to show you that something is lost with the larger volume, for-profit growers. They don't baby their plants. We do. The difference in final smoke says it all.

I don't know about you all, but I smoke weed to get high... contemplating the bouquet, the flavor, the look...that's all good stuff too, but the high is where it's at in the end (for me). I have been high off my ass like you wouldn't believe off my past grows. Fuckin' soaring euphoria with lightning bolts of energy through the entire body, no sleepiness, and always mood lifting. Never in my long career of buying from dealers or shops did I ever truly get high... I thought I was getting high, but after I started growing my own elite genetics hydroponically, I really discovered that all those times before I was never truly getting high.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> I, personally, like going into shops after a particularly fine harvest just to see how shitty their top-shelf OG's look next to my jars. Once I saw a big vendor transaction. This scruffy looking middle-aged guy had trash bags full of Fire and Jade OG. I peeked over his shoulder and it looked unreal. I've never seen that much prime, compact, dense OG nug in one place before... He had pounds on him. But later on I went back to the shop and tried some of that Fire and Jade. Good, but next to some of my harvests, just so-so. Just goes to show you that something is lost with the larger volume, for-profit growers. They don't baby their plants. We do. The difference in final smoke says it all.
> 
> I don't know about you all, but I smoke weed to get high... contemplating the bouquet, the flavor, the look...that's all good stuff too, but the high is where it's at in the end (for me). I have been high off my ass like you wouldn't believe off my past grows. Fuckin' soaring euphoria with lightning bolts of energy through the entire body, no sleepiness, and always mood lifting. Never in my long career of buying from dealers or shops did I ever truly get high... I thought I was getting high, but after I started growing my own elite genetics hydroponically, I really discovered that all those times before I was never truly getting high.


I totally agree with this.
I've smoked bud that looked like god and tasted like shit.

I've really never been higher easier than with the Lemon Skunk I just grew.

Let's face it, nobody sells primo dank on the streets, without jacking the price.
Except maybe some moderately wealthy, chill ass stoners.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 9, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Let's face it, nobody sells primo dank on the streets, without jacking the price.
> Except maybe some moderately wealthy, chill ass stoners.


Or, growers who want to help out other patients and understand that street prices are stupid


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I totally agree with this.
> I've smoked bud that looked like god and tasted like shit.
> 
> I've really never been higher easier than with the Lemon Skunk I just grew.
> ...


 


ChairmanMaow said:


> Or, growers who want to help out other patients and understand that street prices are stupid


 
The main problem anti-pot people have with these MMJ dispensaries is that they are for-profit businesses (and they sell pot pretty much at street prices). There seems to be a disconnect with this and the claim that they are here purely for compassionate medical reasons. I don't fault anyone for trying to make a buck, but let's not try to say we're something when we're not.

Everyone should learn cloning and seed crossing and just share amongst one another for tiny donations or no cost at all. That would make it really hard for these dispensaries to stay in business, and the federal government would have less to gripe about. These are basically marijuana stores... I think a lot of people are uncomfortable with that idea, and they ain't gonna change their minds anytime soon.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The main problem anti-pot people have with these MMJ dispensaries is that they are for-profit businesses (and they sell pot pretty much at street prices). There seems to be a disconnect with this and the claim that they are here purely for compassionate medical reasons. I don't fault anyone for trying to make a buck, but let's not try to say we're something when we're not.
> 
> Everyone should learn cloning and seed crossing and just share amongst one another for tiny donations or no cost at all. That would make it really hard for these dispensaries to stay in business, and the federal government would have less to gripe about. These are basically marijuana stores... I think a lot of people are uncomfortable with that idea, and they ain't gonna change their minds anytime soon.


I was going to a shop back when I first got legal, all strains were $10, no matter what they were. This guy had an operation with 3-4 other employees, and he was doing just fine. He didn't raise prices until the city he was in shut him down and forced him to move to south seattle. He ended up losing all of his customer base because he had moved away from his customers. If memory serves, he closed down for good 3-4 months later. 

I'll admit, $280 per ounce still isn't the best price, especially when I usually get it for $200 per ounce, but it was better then street prices, and he had some top notch strains.

The "for profit" industry is what's really hurting the movement. I understand operating costs, but what the fuck is with this $20 per gram shit? That's straight up bullshit. Especially when I look at how much it's costing me to produce my supply.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I was going to a shop back when I first got legal, all strains were $10, no matter what they were. This guy had an operation with 3-4 other employees, and he was doing just fine. He didn't raise prices until the city he was in shut him down and forced him to move to south seattle. He ended up losing all of his customer base because he had moved away from his customers. If memory serves, he closed down for good 3-4 months later.
> 
> I'll admit, $280 per ounce still isn't the best price, especially when I usually get it for $200 per ounce, but it was better then street prices, and he had some top notch strains.
> 
> The "for profit" industry is what's really hurting the movement. I understand operating costs, but what the fuck is with this $20 per gram shit? That's straight up bullshit. Especially when I look at how much it's costing me to produce my supply.


280 a zip would be a great bargain in LA. No one does that down here. It's a dog eat dog world in the big dirty City of Lost Angels.

Yeah, they know growers know what's up, too. So because of that I'm treated a little differently at these places compared to their regular pot head customers.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 9, 2011)

The northwest is great..
Ounces almost always go for around 200-280.

I've never heard of 400/oz until I came to RIU.

Nice day 11 shots.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> The northwest is great..
> Ounces almost always go for around 200-280.
> 
> I've never heard of 400/oz until I came to RIU.
> ...


Thanks.

Yeah, LA is just an expensive town any way you slice it. Lotsa hot girls, tho.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 9, 2011)

Jin,

My clone is on day 13, yours is on what, 12?
Now of course I already know what to expect of your system, but at least chronologically we are on track.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;e1HY-ay3m5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1HY-ay3m5s[/video]





Had an unusually busy night tonight. Raised light, trimmed out under screen foliage, and tied down a couple of outer branches.
























Overhead shots. True daily progress brought to you by Uncle Jin's Love Factory.


















And what are quickly becoming my favorite, the macro clusters...

















Peace.

Edit:
Great news! I'm taking a day off work tomorrow!
Not so great news... it's because I have to go the DMV to renew my driver's license.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 9, 2011)

Grow is looking great man. I see some 7 bladed leaves in there too... 

Edit: 1000th post.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Grow is looking great man. I see some 7 bladed leaves in there too...
> 
> Edit: 1000th post.


Yeah, these are a bitch to get the seven bladers to come out. I did it, though.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have any in my grow yet. :X But I didn't veg anything, so yea...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I don't have any in my grow yet. :X But I didn't veg anything, so yea...


Most strains just go wild in my box and pop seven bladed leaves fairly quickly. I've seen it go into 9 blades and beyond. After the ninth blade, the growth turns inward and so the tenth and eleventh blades point inward. It looks crazy.

Hey, Cheeze. These plants don't grow all crazy at all. They made me earn that seven bladed leaf and there aren't even that many of them. These girls have a very focused manner of growing... they're not all over the place.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Most strains just go wild in my box and pop seven bladed leaves fairly quickly. I've seen it go into 9 blades and beyond. After the ninth blade, the growth turns inward and so the tenth and eleventh blades point inward. It looks crazy.
> 
> Hey, Cheeze. These plants don't grow all crazy at all. They made me earn that seven bladed leaf and there aren't even that many of them. These girls have a very focused manner of growing... they're not all over the place.


Yea i'd have to take your word on it mang, never grown more than 5. But now that I got a veg room... I hope to have many problems with plants that are "too tall."


----------



## Slivers (Nov 10, 2011)

Did I tell you I got blackberry beans on the way?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Yea i'd have to take your word on it mang, never grown more than 5. But now that I got a veg room... I hope to have many problems with plants that are "too tall."


I probably have a picture of the freakish eleven bladed leaf somewhere. It was the Goliath OG cross plant. This was the same plant that showed four heads per node in early veg. I'm not sure where the photos are, though. My hard drive is a massive archive of pix as you might well imagine.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Did I tell you I got blackberry beans on the way?


Blackberry Kush? That's a tricky one.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Blackberry Kush? That's a tricky one.


But it sure is a nice smoke


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> But it sure is a nice smoke


Hell yeah. They make lovely cigars. But I screwed mine up. It was the only plant Uncle Jin couldn't get a handle on.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't grown it. I am in the middle of a veg for a Burmese Kush, though. Slow veg, I know. I've kept her stunted to allow for the other things to finish. I expect to be able to transplant and flower her in the next month. 

It almost seems that my garden is evolving into perpetual status, which is nice.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I haven't grown it. I am in the middle of a veg for a Burmese Kush, though. Slow veg, I know. I've kept her stunted to allow for the other things to finish. I expect to be able to transplant and flower her in the next month.
> 
> It almost seems that my garden is evolving into perpetual status, which is nice.


I've noticed some of the more exotic Kush types require a very specific set of conditions to get them to produce right. Although they do closely resemble OG varieties in veg patterns, during flower they need something else. I found that out when I made the mistake of trying to grow a Blackberry next to an OG. Bad idea. The OG powered up beautifully, while the Blackberry was not happy at all. I'm not even sure OG is even a true Kush.

I could do a perpetual of sorts. The only drawback is that it would be a perpetual power draw, forcing me to vend some to shops to pay the power bill. I'd rather not have that pressure.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 10, 2011)

I get that, you run with a lot more equipment then we do, which raises the cost quite a bit. I figured we're only paying $14 per month extra then we were paying before when we using only CFL. I'm sure that chiller, the AC, and the other doo-dads make it pretty expensive.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I've noticed some of the more exotic Kush types require a very specific set of conditions to get them to produce right. Although they do closely resemble OG varieties in veg patterns, during flower they need something else. I found that out when I made the mistake of trying to grow a Blackberry next to an OG. Bad idea. The OG powered up beautifully, while the Blackberry was not happy at all. I'm not even sure OG is even a true Kush.
> 
> I could do a perpetual of sorts. The only drawback is that it would be a perpetual power draw, forcing me to vend some to shops to pay the power bill. I'd rather not have that pressure.


Standby for epic blackberry grow then... I'm going to make some huge buds.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I get that, you run with a lot more equipment then we do, which raises the cost quite a bit. I figured we're only paying $14 per month extra then we were paying before when we using only CFL. I'm sure that chiller, the AC, and the other doo-dads make it pretty expensive.


Yeah, it's the 1000w hid and the ac mostly. It jacks my power bill pretty good. I can still afford it, though, without having to sell any of my harvest.




Slivers said:


> Standby for epic blackberry grow then... I'm going to make some huge buds.


Alright, that should be interesting to see. Keep temps cool to bring out purps.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;o4fWN6VvgKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXffy645vlrJ6qZtWUlUukW9[/video]





Here we go. These are very graceful ladies. 

An impressive trio hiding in the back.












These are really beautiful, Cheeze. I tip my hat to you, sir.






This update is dedicated to the man known only as 323cheezy...












And the overhead shots. Do it.











It's packing on the beef, but I assure you I have not exceeded 550ppm for the entire time flowering since day one.

Edit:
AN Sensi? I give it two huge thumbs up!

Edit 2:
Scrog method controlling height better than I had hoped. We were worried about nothing as it turns out.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi LJ - I am almost ready to start my first indoor grow. I want to use your setup for one plant. Can you please give me a brief description of your setup and how you connected the plumbing to your containers without leaks? I am interested in the pumps, air stones, res, sprinkler heads... 

I think I am going to try the Kessil LEDs for lighting. 

I also need to decide on a strain and I am leaning towards a pure sativa (or as pure as I can get). I have a 9' tall cab with plenty of room for stretch.

I tried to reveg my little plant but I think I burned it with too much cfl light, nutes, and water. I am trying to make an air clone from one of the remaining buds on the big plant stump. It is amazing to see how much more those little buds have grown in the last few weeks.

I am very excited to try a scientifically perfect grow to your specs.

Thank you for the inspiration and the confidence that I can do this (we shall see how reality dashes my hopes :J )

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Hi LJ - I am almost ready to start my first indoor grow. I want to use your setup for one plant. Can you please give me a brief description of your setup and how you connected the plumbing to your containers without leaks? I am interested in the pumps, air stones, res, sprinkler heads...
> 
> I think I am going to try the Kessil LEDs for lighting.
> 
> ...








The spray bar is actually lower in relation to the net pots, but I'm very high and I drew that in like two seconds. I also forgot to draw the temp/ppm, ph probes and the float switch, but you get the idea... Lol.

I know it must look crazy to have all that activity in such a small amount of water, but as long as you treat with calmag, it'll simply kick ass.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The spray bar is actually lower in relation to the net pots, but I'm very high and I drew that in like two seconds. I also forgot to draw the temp/ppm, ph probes and the float switch, but you get the idea... Lol.
> 
> I know it must look crazy to have all that activity in such a small amount of water, but as long as you treat with calmag, it'll simply kick ass.


How do you have it auto refilling like you said? I see one pump goes to the chiller... But is the chiller hooked up to another water source?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

Slivers said:


> How do you have it auto refilling like you said? I see one pump goes to the chiller... But is the chiller hooked up to another water source?








No, the chiller pump is just constantly recirculating that same body of water. The float device's wire leads to that small box witch is an independently powered switch that triggers a third pump sitting in tub of ro water. The hose is where the triggered pump shoots, so it's not really a return at all but an auto-refresh. I chose a poor word to describe it in my child-like drawing.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;zAh8o75C6Gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAh8o75C6Gs[/video]
Is this just a blatant bumpy bump? Am I just a shameless views whore spreading my legs wide? Or are we actually tracking growth, not just daily, but hourly? You be the judge. I'll close my legs now.






These are forming a very uniform bud structure. Those tight little pre-flowers suggest a dense nug to come.






Damn, that is pretty, isnt' it? I've seen quite a lot of blooms in my day. I think this tender pre-flower stage is one of the most beautiful... aside from actual ripen of course.






Just chugging away, doing their thing.





I could just look at those beautiful purple stripes all day. Real eye candy.

Another closeup of a young cluster. I just wanna eat that up.






Really starting to power on now. They're feeding massively and the ph has stabilized at 5.6.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2011)

LJ,
Awesome drawing!
Are any brand of stones OK?
What pumps are you using?
Where did you get the PPM super meter?
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope this helps to make it clear for you, Mo. Of course you would have to use your imagination to modify what I'm doing to suit your needs. You can also decide which bells and whistles you think might be right for you.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 10, 2011)

Mohican said:


> LJ,
> Awesome drawing!
> Are any brand of stones OK?
> What pumps are you using?
> ...


The gear I use is pretty well illustrated in this photo I think. It's just the regular round 4" discs attached to suction cups on glass panes to keep it anchored.





The pump is nothing special as you can see. It's just this modestly priced 396gph model I have powering the spray system. I did a few tests with stronger pumps and it was just overkill.





The photo is one I grabbed from the hydro shop I frequent. I am in no way endorsing or encouraging you or anyone to buy from them. These are all very common items that can be had from any dealer.

Edit:
Just Google tri-meter. There are armies of dealers competing for your purchase online.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 11, 2011)

Great work jin .... hats off too you....
Do u tend to up your nutes on week 3 ... i usuallly start kicking my harder nutes at 3 weeks ...day 14...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Great work jin .... hats off too you....
> Do u tend to up your nutes on week 3 ... i usuallly start kicking my harder nutes at 3 weeks ...day 14...


I'm trying to raise the nutes every week, but they just don't like it. I had them at 540ppm when I started this week, let 'em drink to 510-520ppm and they seem to be happiest right there. I'm going to try 550ppm when I change the water this weekend with a mind at getting them to 600ppm at some point soon. 600ppm is young plant strength with the GH grows of the past. I think it's a combination of the fact that the plants are very light feeders and the AN is very concentrated.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2011)

It's a good day. Just got paid, it's Friday, and I'm high off my ass.

How is your day going?


----------



## Slivers (Nov 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's a good day. Just got paid, it's Friday, and I'm high off my ass.
> 
> How is your day going?


I know I said "fucker" outloud when I read that.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 11, 2011)

Happy Friday!!!

My Friday so far is fuckin great!!!!! Started it with a wake 'n bake, brewing up some pepper juice to fight off the damn root aphids... but other than that, pretty darn good...

"600ppm is young plant strength with the GH grows of the past. I think it's a combination of the fact that the plants are very light feeders and the AN is very concentrated."

That, and I think your system has a lot to do with it. Water, air, and nutes easily available...

cheers,
mr.bond


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2011)

Ordered my African Landrace Sativa from attitude and got all of these:

Product: Holy SmokeSeeds Mulanje Gold Regular
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HOLB331
Price: £26.99

Product: UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Afghan Haze 33
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Holy Smoke 2 x Malawi Gold Reg, 2 x Mozambique Poison Reg, 2 xMulanje Gold Reg
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE HOLY SMOKE SEEDS
Price: £0.00



Edit: Happy F F F F Friday!!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I know I said "fucker" outloud when I read that.


That was my nickname in high school... "fucker."




mr.bond said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> My Friday so far is fuckin great!!!!! Started it with a wake 'n bake, brewing up some pepper juice to fight off the damn root aphids... but other than that, pretty darn good...
> 
> ...


I think you're right.



Mohican said:


> Ordered my African Landrace Sativa from attitude and got all of these:
> 
> Product: Holy SmokeSeeds Mulanje Gold Regular
> Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds
> ...


Sounds like you got your package from Attitude. Hooray!


----------



## Slivers (Nov 11, 2011)

Hehe sorry Jin, wasn't trying to be a jerk. I had school today, but now I got the rest of the weekend off and everything is pretty golden!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hehe sorry Jin, wasn't trying to be a jerk. I had school today, but now I got the rest of the weekend off and everything is pretty golden!


No apology necessary. Lol.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 11, 2011)

Waitin' for the update tonight... I bet those little buds are showing some more eh?

I wanna do something with my garden but after you do so much it's like... You just have to let them grow, you know?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's a little something to soften the blow.
[video=youtube;NKw1g0weYCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKw1g0weYCo[/video]






Okay, so now that I have you all buttered up, here's the screw up. Just a bit of minor heat stress cuz I put off raising the light like a dumb stoner. Well I bit the bullet, stood up on the chair and raised the light drastically. They're bouncing back already. Just a minor error.












Here's a pulled back shot to give you a better idea of how they've powered up.






And the usual overhead shots. See if you can spot the heat stress.












A rear nug being macro shot for the first time.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful vigor, they clearly have a drive for life.

Out of curiosity, is the passionflower shot yours as well?

Like I guessed, your rear bud is already miles ahead of my entire clone.
But that doesn't mean I'm not excited for my own at the same time
Happy gardening.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 11, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Beautiful vigor, they clearly have a drive for life.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is the passionflower shot yours as well?
> 
> ...


The beautiful ladies (every one you see in my journals) I shot. The passion flowers (good eye) are just an image-hose effect in Corel Painter X.

Edit:
And thanks for the kind comments, of course. How terribly rude of me.

Yeah, in the end, it's your plant that matters.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The beautiful ladies (every one you see in my journals) I shot. The passion flowers (good eye) are just an image-hose effect in Corel Painter X.
> 
> Edit:
> And thanks for the kind comments, of course. How terribly rude of me.
> ...


I know you photograph the ladies, was just wondering if you used your own flower for the effect. Grow yourself some orchids, you'll have a blast shooting those.

No problem Lordjin, this is one of the most relaxing, low-energy threads I frequent.
I simply love your photography, which goes hand in hand with excellent documentation as well as great gardening.

Haha this grow is a time-killer while I wait to move out.

Next run will (finally) be under a 400w.
Then I can hold a candlestick to you!


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Still here lurking. Still powering along Jin. very good indeedy.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I know you photograph the ladies, was just wondering if you used your own flower for the effect. Grow yourself some orchids, you'll have a blast shooting those.
> 
> No problem Lordjin, this is one of the most relaxing, low-energy threads I frequent.
> I simply love your photography, which goes hand in hand with excellent documentation as well as great gardening.
> ...


Much love, C. It's comments like that that keep me going with this journal.



DST said:


> Still here lurking. Still powering along Jin. very good indeedy.


It wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It wouldn't be the same without you.


How nice, that deserves a treat.........

woof woof slobber slobber.....The mother of a fukker that is- "DOG KUSH"






now I know this pales somewhat into insignificance, but believe you me, by the end I will have a load of them up there on this screen, so I think I will be happy. This one to my credit was only under this screen for a few days before going into flower. This was last week, I'll get another for you in a bit....
DOGSCROG.






Enjoy, LordJin.

Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

With light moved up significantly, the temps are riding super cool. They should be back up to 100% shortly.

This is the weak side.






A closer look at the canopy.






Swabbed down the area with hydrogen peroxide.






Looking good.






A few branches on the strong side.






And finally a shot with the flash off just for the fuck of it.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

DST said:


> How nice, that deserves a treat.........
> 
> woof woof slobber slobber.....The mother of a fukker that is- "DOG KUSH"
> 
> ...


That nug in the first photo looks amazing.

That screen will fill up.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 12, 2011)

im in the bay area n i just smoked tahoe og fuckin best og im high off it right now seein ur grow for the first time.fuckin crazyy where cud i get them clones?? haha


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 12, 2011)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> im in the bay area n i just smoked tahoe og fuckin best og im high off it right now seein ur grow for the first time.fuckin crazyy where cud i get them clones?? haha


sanfernando valley .... progressive options....


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 12, 2011)

DST I'm sorry, but I laughed at my computer screen when I saw it bear clawing.
Is it overfertilized?

Looks great on the inside though.

Jin, holy shit. The girth and bark of those branches astounds me, that's what my girl looks like at the end of her 4 month life, you're on day 14..

Impressive.

I'm having too much deficiency with my girl..
I need to get dolomite lime in bulk and amend these monster dirtbags I got for winter gardening..


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Why would you laugh? Seems strange.....

Anyway, not really 100% but I don't think overferted. If you check OG structures you will see they quite commonly have small and dark fan leaves that hug the calyxes. I know the bigger leaves are not models by any means, lol, the pot did get a heavy dose of water at the start of flowering and was watered again without time for it to develop enough and use it all up. This could have added to it. But it's still as sticky as, no need to get worried about how leaves look when the flower is producing like that. Growing vertically you get use to leaves lookikng strange.





C.Indica said:


> DST I'm sorry, but I laughed at my computer screen when I saw it bear clawing.
> Is it overfertilized?
> 
> Looks great on the inside though.
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

Tonight's update is dedicated to 323cheezy. Thanks for hanging out for a smoke. Should do it more often. Your weed is a very uplifting smoke. I'm about to try some of this Bubba you left me to follow up that All Star OG I just smoked. The All Star aint' bad.






They've recovered nicely from last night's heat stress. The buds are starting to form the early crystals.



































Glad you liked 'em, Cheezebro. I know harvest day will be a proud moment for both of us.


----------



## spicoli129 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lookin beautiful! subbed for this one!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

spicoli129 said:


> Lookin beautiful! subbed for this one!


Much thanks! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

Well as you can see, Cheeze's bud is easily a contender in appearance. The crystal formation is impressive compared to the top shelf club nug.

Cheeze's bud is heavy in the flavor department. The exhale of the smoke on this one is very perfumey and it isn't harsh at all. High is very sedative, but still fairly energetic.

It's kind of hard to compare it to the ultra heavy store bought shit, but you have to remember that this is probably the best OG shop in my part of town. Your stuff, being a recent harvest, serves as an interesting counterpoint to these heavy shop OGs. Very energetic... But after smoking this bubba, I'm having trouble concentrating... Lol. That stuff of yours I smoked when you first got here did wipe out my Fire OG high completely, tho. Pretty impressive.

Edit:
I'm very high off your bubba, Cheeze... So I'll give the Cannabis Cup to you, of course.

Edit 2:
Yeah, I award you the Cannabis Cup over my best OG shop. I'm about to take another hit of your shit and take a bath in my roommate's bathroom. Shhh...


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


>


I vote for the 323 in appearance.


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Nov 12, 2011)

Lordjin, 
What size pump are you using and how many sprayers are there? 
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I vote for the 323 in appearance.


Yeah, the crystals look fresher.



Purplestickeypunch said:


> Lordjin,
> What size pump are you using and how many sprayers are there?
> Thanks in advanced.


These are the instructions that came with my system. Only eight sprayer heads, four per plant:






The pumps are the regular Ecoplus jobs:





396gph for sprayer and external. 185gph for chiller.

Peace.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 12, 2011)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> Lordjin,
> What size pump are you using and how many sprayers are there?
> Thanks in advanced.


Looks like 8 sprayers to me.



lordjin said:


> The pump is nothing special as you can see. It's just this modestly priced 396gph model I have powering the spray system. I did a few tests with stronger pumps and it was just overkill.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 12, 2011)

God damn you jin, I put that all together and you beat me to it.

I'm not taking it down now, to much searching to come up with the info 1min4sec.

Did you see the Ufc Jr,Dos Santos Fight tonight?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> God damn you jin, I put that all together and you beat me to it.
> 
> I'm not taking it down now, to much searching to come up with the info 1min4sec.
> 
> Did you see the Ufc Jr,Dos Santos Fight tonight?


Missed that one. Can I get it online? Doubt it.

Yeah, you gotta be quick. But it just goes to show you that great minds think alike.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 12, 2011)

DST, I find it strange that such great looking flower is accented by a stressed leaf, usually when I have girls bear clawing like that, the bud is stunted.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 12, 2011)

I am sorry jin... but i cannot not except that award....
you really cant compare bubba to og in my opinoin .... two different beasts...compleatly ... 
A battle an og should win 9 out of 10 times.... yet i do love the pre pre 98 bubba.... and the smaller piece of nug was sour dubble...

On the other hand, i really liked the all star og.... had a nice smooth pure og flavor..... 

Great stuff on the tahoes jin .... cant wait to see how this turns out..... they really look better in person....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I am sorry jin... but i cannot not except that award....
> you really cant compare bubba to og in my opinoin .... two different beasts...compleatly ...
> A battle an og should win 9 out of 10 times.... yet i do love the pre pre 98 bubba.... and the smaller piece of nug was sour dubble...
> 
> ...


You're calling me out on that one? Okay, but your bud isn't bad, my friend. And it does lend even more variety to my collection.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 12, 2011)

All these elaborate drawing of your system makes me speculate your hiding a meth lab just outside your cab, keeping you from photographing the exterior workings... hummmmm.......





Edit: Of corse you can get the fight online, I sent you a pm. It was at the Honda center Fast forward to the middle of the file.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 12, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> All these elaborate drawing of your system makes me speculate your hiding a meth lab just outside your cab, keeping you from photographing the exterior workings... hummmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm building a rocket ship. Well, it's actually more of an underwater robot crab thing...


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Missed that one. Can I get it online? Doubt it.


http://www.fileserve.com/file/aYrYYs5/UFC.on.FOX.Velasquez.vs.Dos.Santos.HDTV.XviD-KYR.avi

UFC.on.FOX.Velasquez.vs.Dos.Santos.HDTV
Download and play!


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

okdoky, well i guess strange things happen. Thats the good thing about the DOG, she is a resilient bitch.


C.Indica said:


> DST, I find it strange that such great looking flower is accented by a stressed leaf, usually when I have girls bear clawing like that, the bud is stunted.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow - look at those ladies stretch!

How did you get the clone sprayers to fit into the pvc?

I vote for more professional pictures of your setup! Please 

My 8-bulb t5 BadBoy is on its way! Got my grow marbles and baskets. Need to get scrog screen, 24/7 meter, timers, put together sprayer, pumps, res, top for my root tank... Whew - lots of work ahead.

This is going to be so awesome! Which AN nutes are you using again? Sensi A and B?

I want to use your feeding system with the Professor's t5 lighting and see what happens. Might try growing some killer tomatoes.

Thanks for the great journal and all of the lady pictures!

How do you Rep somebody?

Cheers,
Mo

Edit - Hey I am not a stranger any more! I am learning to roll -hah.
I could roll one handed when I was 13. Growing up in the L.A. fast lane.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey DST - I love your 18 year old Glenlivit in your avitar pic. Very classy 

Now if I could only make that too!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2011)

UnderCurrent - I have a great pic of Arnold from an old fitness guide. I will scan it and post it. I hope you do not mind LJ - you really have a great following and I feel like I know them all. I would love to meet all of you guys some time and do some brainstorming or at least clouding 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Nov 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, the crystals look fresher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 13, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Wow - look at those ladies stretch!
> 
> How did you get the clone sprayers to fit into the pvc?
> 
> ...


Rep with that little thing that looks like a Sheriff badge or Star of David. It took me the longest time to figure that one out myself.

Just get a drill with standard size bit. I can't remember which one it is and I can't find my bit case right now. Drill small holes where you want the heads to go and hand screw them in. Of course don't make the hole too big. You'll have to use your good judgment on that one.

edit:
Yeah, Sensi AB. If this is your first time growing hydro, GH FloraNova line is good, easier to handle ph than AN (in my system anyway).

edit 2:
Oh, and about a more pro diagram of my setup? I require at least two more votes. I'm very lazy.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 13, 2011)

This video will show you how to drill & tap the pvc to make an aero manifold.

Happy growing
Uc~


[video=youtube;i5mwOt0ibzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5mwOt0ibzI&feature=channel_video_title[/video]​


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Nov 13, 2011)

I used an 11/64th drill bit with the EZ- Cloner sprayers, of course don't make the mistake I did and drill one hole too close to an elbow fitting so I can't totally adjust that sprayer but otherwise no probs...


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 13, 2011)

DST said:


> okdoky, well i guess strange things happen. Thats the good thing about the DOG, she is a resilient bitch.


Hey DST,
have you ever had a plant Bear Clawing at the top, while losing leaves from bottom upwards to deficiency?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 13, 2011)

poppagetsbaked said:


> I used an 11/64th drill bit with the EZ- Cloner sprayers, of course don't make the mistake I did and drill one hole too close to an elbow fitting so I can't totally adjust that sprayer but otherwise no probs...


Yeah, that's it. The 11/64.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 13, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> This video will show you how to drill & tap the pvc to make an aero manifold.
> 
> Happy growing
> Uc~
> ...


Very informative video.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Mohican,

I also have a 37 year old whiskey from 1973, and almost finished, lol. Was about the only decent thing I got out of my ex boss.




Mohican said:


> Hey DST - I love your 18 year old Glenlivit in your avitar pic. Very classy
> 
> Now if I could only make that too!


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

I think that would occur if you over watered (or drowned like I did). Happened to a plant I drowned that was up on my top shelf in a tray....totally fucked that right up. I had to suck the water out with a hose as it was fulll to the brim and couldn't be lifted. Not tasty for your information.

Funny, I just saw a pic of a very nie Headband on the 600 thread that had similar fan leaves to my DOG. Def a kush thing. I have seen it quite a lot on the TGA stuff as well. Leaves that seem to hug the calyxes....anyway, I am waffling. I have pics of my DOGSCROG in my journal for anyone who wants to peak.



C.Indica said:


> Hey DST,
> have you ever had a plant Bear Clawing at the top, while losing leaves from bottom upwards to deficiency?


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I think that would occur if you over watered (or drowned like I did). Happened to a plant I drowned that was up on my top shelf in a tray....totally fucked that right up. I had to suck the water out with a hose as it was fulll to the brim and couldn't be lifted. Not tasty for your information.
> 
> Funny, I just saw a pic of a very nie Headband on the 600 thread that had similar fan leaves to my DOG. Def a kush thing. I have seen it quite a lot on the TGA stuff as well. Leaves that seem to hug the calyxes....anyway, I am waffling. I have pics of my DOGSCROG in my journal for anyone who wants to peak.


Is Headband a Kush?
I _think_ I have some Trainwreck and Headband seeds, but unmarked so no clue which is which, or if that's even what they are.


Righto DST, I'm up to cut even MORE drainage, I need this girl to be her best!
Drainage cut, wish her luck.

Thanks a ton DST, Upon closer look I found root tips drowning, saturated soil, and even little bugs/mites.
I'm not too concerned about the mites, once she regains vigor, the nute strength alone should kill em.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 13, 2011)

Getting ready for tonight's water change. I usually do it on Saturday, but a certain Cheezy one was here yesterday.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy shit jin!... your a fuckin' slob.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 13, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Holy shit jin!... your a fuckin' slob.


That's one of my 'cleaner' pictures. Lol.

Edit:
Then you probably shouldn't see my room, either. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;6EXXZVdUJ98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EXXZVdUJ98[/video]
Which just goes to show you, there's no problem in life a slutty makeover can't solve... especially back in the 80's.









































Now can you image how tall they would be if the screen wasn't there?

And let's round it out with tonight's macros. Check out the trichs already.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 13, 2011)

2 days late and 2 dollars short......for the weekly check in on the OG face off. Your canopy looks great Jin, and the coloring on the leaves looks all uniform too. I'm still not sure if mine are m or f yet. hopefully at least one lady

here's my tahoe og 5 days of veg. took a pic of a large fan leaf...9 blades. i saw y'all talking about that before.....does more blades = doing good on the grow?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 14, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> 2 days late and 2 dollars short......for the weekly check in on the OG face off. Your canopy looks great Jin, and the coloring on the leaves looks all uniform too. I'm still not sure if mine are m or f yet. hopefully at least one lady
> 
> here's my tahoe og 5 days of veg. took a pic of a large fan leaf...9 blades. i saw y'all talking about that before.....does more blades = doing good on the grow?
> 
> View attachment 1886511View attachment 1886513View attachment 1886514


Number of blades has more to do with plant type, but vigor is a factor.

Keep at it. Looks good aside from a bit of heat stress.

Edit:
Here is the classic OG (cut only) three bladed leaf structure. This is 323cheezy's plant:





And note how it's consistent with the way mine looked in veg:






I've never seen an OG cut only strain develop more than seven bladed leaves.

Diablo grow:





Current Tahoe grow:


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Number of blades has more to do with plant type, but vigor is a factor.
> 
> Keep at it. Looks good aside from a bit of heat stress.


Thanks.... Yeah I moved up the light a few inches this morning. Temps are perfect but I think it's just the light burn. 3' i have read on 1000w bulbs and mine was prob 2'8".


----------



## lordjin (Nov 14, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks.... Yeah I moved up the light a few inches this morning. Temps are perfect but I think it's just the light burn. 3' i have read on 1000w bulbs and mine was prob 2'8".


Yeah, even though the temp reads okay, that light's a killer. I'm doing my best to keep it as far away as possible myself. Moved it up another 1.5" yesterday.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

My buds like to snuggle up next to my lights the naughty things. I have buds not sooo many inches away from the cool tubes. When space is limited one must do what one must do. Bloody freezy here, you could see the cold in the air.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> My buds like to snuggle up next to my lights the naughty things. I have buds not sooo many inches away from the cool tubes. When space is limited one must do what one must do. Bloody freezy here, you could see the cold in the air.



You're lucky. All an indoor hot light grower in Cali can do is hope for 68F room temp... and that's at night during 'winter.'


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You're lucky. All an indoor hot light grower in Cali can do is hope for 68F room temp... and that's at night during 'winter.'


Unless you live in the mountains.   I have my thermostat set at 65 and it's on half the day.

Plants are looking lush. Have they stopped stretching? Nice new avatar bro.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Unless you live in the mountains.   I have my thermostat set at 65 and it's on half the day.
> 
> Plants are looking lush. Have they stopped stretching? Nice new avatar bro.


Thanks. My avatar girl is retiring from nude modeling, but I'm trying to shoot with her one more time before she calls it quits. I'm hoping she'll do it one last time for me. 

I think we're on the tail end of stretching, heading into bud production. I increased ppm to full third week strength according to AN's chart. This is the first time I'm doing this.

Edit:
I just found out my avatar girl moved back to the east coast, but the good news is that I'm in communication with two other incredible ladies for the possiblity of shooting in January. One is a living Goddess from Australia... and she loves my work. Lucky me.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 14, 2011)

hey jins wheres the update ???
Put down that deliscouis strawberry cupcake right now and get to work....lol
Id thought i be tired of seeing them by now....go figure....


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. My avatar girl is retiring from nude modeling, but I'm trying to shoot with her one more time before she calls it quits. I'm hoping she'll do it one last time for me.


Yes, you need to convince her of a nude bud shoot!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;mQ_k_VG6Syc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_k_VG6Syc&ob=av2e[/video]





Well, what can I say? They're looking pretty fucking awesome if I don't mind saying so myself.











































And tonight's macros. Day 17, babies. Look at those trichomes.











Any questions?


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 14, 2011)

Lightyears ahead as usual.
Particularly beautiful flowers for day 17.

Nice beast, glad I saw this.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 14, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Lightyears ahead as usual.
> Particularly beautiful flowers for day 18.
> 
> Nice beast, glad I saw this.


That's day 17, Cowboy. But I appreciate it.

edit:
Damn, I caught you before your edit! Nice try, though. Lol. It's the miracle of the eight home keys. I'm prolly like one of the fastest typists on RIU I bet.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanx jin ....
Just had too see them one more time before i go ....
Uknow i practically godfathered them..... 
They really are triching up unusually fast .... this is groundbreaking stuff....
Im throwing in the towel jin....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Thanx jin ....
> Just had too see them one more time before i go ....
> Uknow i practically godfathered them.....
> They really are triching up unusually fast .... this is groundbreaking stuff....
> Im throwing in the towel jin....


My pleasure. Glad you liked 'em! 

Edit:
And you are the Godfather. I'm just the dirty uncle who takes care of 'em after school.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry but i think the girl in the hat steals the show!!!! fuk me sideyways.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Sorry but i think the girl in the hat steals the show!!!! fuk me sideyways.


Yeah, maybe I went a little overboard on the girl candy (I did want you to look at my plants), but I just couldn't help it. I love Cali Logan... and once I get going with her, you can forget about it.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheeze, it's been a blast so far growing these babies you slid my way. They were tricky at first, like all good OG's (and I was getting used to a new nute), but I think your visit and my constant photo updates say more than I can ever type? They're changing daily. If you could see them again, you would not recognize them from last Sat. Anyways, great genetics. You have a good eye. I was right to trust you. I wouldn't waste my massive power bill on just any cut.

And to all my faithful journal readers... even those of you among the shadows... I express my thanks and encourage your input as always. The internet is all about interactivity, yes? Good night and smoke a bowl for me, I'm certainly about to smoke one for you. Fire OG Kush, in my bowl, down my lungs. Peace, out.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm just the dirty uncle who takes care of 'em after school.






Lookin' Great jin!


----------



## dirk d (Nov 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, maybe I went a little overboard on the girl candy (I did want you to look at my plants), but I just couldn't help it. I love Cali Logan... and once I get going with her, you can forget about it.


what?? there is never enough girl candy jin! lol


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 15, 2011)

looking mighty fine there LJ!! the trichs and pistils are 'splodin!!!!

in 2 weeks they are going to really be poppin

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> looking mighty fine there LJ!! the trichs and pistils are 'splodin!!!!
> 
> in 2 weeks they are going to really be poppin
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you. I hope you'll be here for the show.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Lookin' Great jin!


Thanks, chief.




dirk d said:


> what?? there is never enough girl candy jin! lol


Hear, hear.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 15, 2011)

of course!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> of course!!!!


Yes! Do it!


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 15, 2011)

Did it just snow in SoCal? I see a bit falling on your buds already!!! They are going to be covered with Tich's for sure!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Did it just snow in SoCal? I see a bit falling on your buds already!!! They are going to be covered with Tich's for sure!!!!


Yeah, man. They're busting out their crystals even faster than my last grow. Which is good because I love shaking kief.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, man. They're busting out their crystals even faster than my last grow. Which is good because I love shaking kief.


Nothing like a fine powdered Kief . I have been wondering why my own home grown buds get me soo high compared to what I buy from dispensaries? Do they shake it so much before putting them out on the market? The tahoe og that I grew last year wasn't very appealing, but had a strong odor. Once smoked, I was amazed. Compared to the true OG's out there in the dispensaries. I can imagine how much better it would be this time around, that I have gotten my nutes all figured out.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Nothing like a fine powdered Kief . I have been wondering why my own home grown buds get me soo high compared to what I buy from dispensaries? Do they shake it so much before putting them out on the market? The tahoe og that I grew last year wasn't very appealing, but had a strong odor. Once smoked, I was amazed. Compared to the true OG's out there in the dispensaries. I can imagine how much better it would be this time around, that I have gotten my nutes all figured out.


I wonder just how common it is among these shops to shake kief and then put the bare bud back on the shelf? I've heard horror stories, but if anyone tried that in LA, they would lose their customers fast. I always examine any bud I'm about to buy carefully to make sure its original potency has not been compromised. 

I'm a big kief shaker. I harvest it all from the bud leaves and have been known to shake it off popcorn nugs. I don't go to the hassle of making hash like some people.

Yeah, man. There's really no comparison between shop weed and the bud you nurtured yourself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm gonna do a SCROG
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/486893-finshaggys2nd-indoor-shiva-clones-unknown.html


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm gonna do a SCROG
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/486893-finshaggys2nd-indoor-shiva-clones-unknown.html


Took a quick look. Great idea. Best success.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 15, 2011)

Dried and halfway cured buds from my recent harvest. Jillybean aka rollercoaster is the first picture. I call it rollercoaster because some of my friends say it felt sativa like then later it would feel indica like back in forth haha. I am not a big fan of that, but my friends sure do love it. Space Queen 2nd picture which I love it has an energentic feel to it but sedative and kinda spacey. I would choose indica over sativas all the way obviously (username) lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Took a quick look. Great idea. Best success.


I can't wait for it to start gettin big enough. Started some real veg nutes yesterday


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Dried and halfway cured buds from my recent harvest. Jillybean aka rollercoaster is the first picture. I call it rollercoaster because some of my friends say it felt sativa like then later it would feel indica like back in forth haha. I am not a big fan of that, but my friends sure do love it. Space Queen 2nd picture which I love it has an energentic feel to it but sedative and kinda spacey. I would choose indica over sativas all the way obviously (username) lol.


The Jillybean looks amazing. I want to take a huge hit of that right about now...

Space Queen not looking too shabby herself. You're a skilled grower.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I can't wait for it to start gettin big enough. Started some real veg nutes yesterday


 
That's the joy of scrogging. Like, "no way that little twig is ever gonna fill this screen." But before you know it... Boom!


----------



## Slivers (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey man the grow looks great. One thing I'd love to see in your pictures is like a lighter or a can or something, just to get an idea of scale. I love the grow, powering up nicely.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hey man the grow looks great. One thing I'd love to see in your pictures is like a lighter or a can or something, just to get an idea of scale. I love the grow, powering up nicely.


Oh, there will be plenty of that. But no point in it now because they would look pretty tiny next to anything.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 15, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hey man the grow looks great. One thing I'd love to see in your pictures is like a lighter or a can or something, just to get an idea of scale. I love the grow, powering up nicely.


Yes! A garden nome with a joint! =)


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Yes! A garden nome with a _joint_! =)


Is the word you're looking for: Pipe?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 15, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Is the word you're looking for: Pipe?


No, I was suggesting jin take the pic using a garden nome for scale... the pic is just a funny reminder. =P


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;4G6w_KQUmj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G6w_KQUmj0&feature=related[/video]
I love you.
























And a pretty sweet shot of the rear nugs.





Look how pretty and perfect my leaves look... But the question is, for how long? How long? I'm gonna try my best not to fuck them up this time. Lol. Keeping the temps super cool. It seems to be paying off as the early bud structure looks very dense and the trichs, well...

So why don't we hit the trichome trail tonight? Come along, take my hand.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

My girl is not too far behind yours.
Which is a rediculous statement considering the size and intensity of your system, vs a 7" tall soda bottle clone under 60w CFL.

It's cool though, I have more fun looking at yours.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> My girl is not too far behind yours.
> Which is a rediculous statement considering the size and intensity of your system, vs a 7" tall soda bottle clone under 60w CFL.
> 
> It's cool though, I have more fun looking at yours.


What's wrong with a seven inch soda bottle clone? Please post pictures here.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

Bah now's not the best time..

I failed to cut enough drainage in such a deep vessel,
so she was being overwatered, resulting in Bear Clawing.

I took this for Overfertilization and started to flush with water or low dose micro nute,
the clawing continued, while she lost fan leaves to yellowing starting from the bottom up.

After I cut drainage, she looked better the next day, and the day after.
It's remarkable to watch her recover from that so quickly.

She's back on her old food, I hope it doesn't burn her, I forgot the dosage of the gallon I made.

The good news is her flower kept growing the entire time.
Day 13 / Day 17


She looks better, but I forgot to take pictures today.
She'll recover.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Bah now's not the best time..
> 
> I failed to cut enough drainage in such a deep vessel,
> so she was being overwatered, resulting in Bear Clawing.
> ...


Awesome, man. There's something strangely symbolic about growing lollipops.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

First time growing a straightup lollipop though.

I want to get back to the bushes, but this is all I can really grow efficiently right now.

Had an entire brand of CFL's burn out one by one on me.
And of course I lost the reciept..

Stupid chinese shitty products.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, most of it. There are a few colas around the edges I couldn't get into the frame, but I hope this gives you a better understanding of their power.





A madman standing on a chair with a camera. I do it for you, RIU. I do it for you.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> First time growing a straightup lollipop though.
> 
> I want to get back to the bushes, but this is all I can really grow efficiently right now.
> 
> ...


Boo Chinese shitty things.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

This is gonna look crazy with the donkey dicks.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> This is gonna look crazy with the donkey dicks.


I like you, C. You bump my thread a lot. I like you.

Edit:
And although I greatly appreciate it, I'm not expecting donkey cox this time. More like fairly spaced out golf balls. Peace.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)

Just a verbal report.

Stretch has slowed to a crawl. I think they're gonna stop soon if they haven't already. We're golden. I still have like four inches to move the light up, and I probably won't even need it.

Edit:
Hey, Kids. With this here scroggy thing, I feel I can handle even the tallest strains now. Watch out, OG Kush world. Bring 'em on!


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2011)

I often wonder what people stand on to take pics. I contort myself into the strangest positions to get the shot I want. I have a bench outside my cab that I built onto the wall to chill at, I sometimes stand with one foot on that, my shoulder leaning against the edge of the door to the cab, and the other foot dangling in mid air (it's quite hard to get shots of the 2nd floor shelving, lol. Luckily I haven't fallen yet! Here's to acrobatic MJ photographers the World over!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 16, 2011)

DST said:


> I often wonder what people stand on to take pics. I contort myself into the strangest positions to get the shot I want. I have a bench outside my cab that I built onto the wall to chill at, I sometimes stand with one foot on that, my shoulder leaning against the edge of the door to the cab, and the other foot dangling in mid air (it's quite hard to get shots of the 2nd floor shelving, lol. Luckily I haven't fallen yet! Here's to acrobatic MJ photographers the World over!


Yeah, and don't forget we perform all our stunts fully baked.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's where I stole them from:
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/482633-round-3-extrema-el-monstre-4.html





It's really nice to see this after I already completed my train... because it's exactly what I did.

And wow, look at this. They should print this out and a hand a copy to every noob out there.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 16, 2011)

i know right??? i keep that plant deficiency chart in my files. although i dont really ever need to use it XD

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 16, 2011)

glad to hear the stretch halted. now its time to PILE ON THE BUDZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## lordjin (Nov 16, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> i know right??? i keep that plant deficiency chart in my files. although i dont really ever need to use it XD
> 
> cheers
> mr.bond


I keep one under my pillow.



mr.bond said:


> glad to hear the stretch halted. now its time to PILE ON THE BUDZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Can someone give me an 'amen?'


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I keep one under my pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone give me an 'amen?'


amen amen. Calyx now I say "open sesame"!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, and don't forget we perform all our stunts fully baked.


Maybe the reason?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Maybe the reason?


It's the only reason.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 16, 2011)

Can someone give me an 'amen?'[/QUOTE]

AaaaaaaMen ! Outta the darkness I come. After perv'n from the shadows for a few months it's time to officially tip my hat to you sir. You've inspired an Old grower back into action.. copy'n your act. Photo's to come shortly.. still figure'n out these new digital camara do-hickys ! I miss film... and the funk of a dark room.

I can't compete with ur Lady photo's .. so Do'n a triple act with PE, Northern Lights, and a little Ak48 for head stash. Root growth with this set up is AMAZING ! 2 wks from seed and they're all on 3rd nodes w/ roots poke'n out EVERYWHERE !

Quick question... how large is your container ? I tried to copy exactly w/ a tall 20 gal.. but yours looks to be the 37 gal ?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey! Thanks, Robert.

Wow! Pervin' in the shadows for months? Really? Awesome. I perved in the shadows for three years lol.

So you actually copied me, huh? Gulp. Hope it's working for you. I really must see your photos.

In answer to your question, it's the 45 gallon wheeled latch tote by Sterilite.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 16, 2011)

HUH OH.. looks like I grossly under estimated your size ! LOL.. of Rez that is. What to do now ?? Not sure 20 gal is gonna hold the rootz you've shown previously. They're only on day 16 since drop'n um in water... should I upgrade the tote size ? 

And.. "Hope it's work'n for ya"... Hell YEAH ! I've got fish bone roots almost 10'' ! 

Forgot to mention.. I'm do'n AN sensi A+B too. Great PH buffers as we have 225+ppm & 7.5ph tap here. Install'n RO system this week.. been using bought water so far..

Also.. do'n three strains.. not again ! The NL seems to be burn'n at 400ppm .. the PE .. LOVE'N IT !. All from seed so wasn't sure how many I'd have to yank due to ballz. Gonna try for one tote all NL .. one tote all PE .. one tote AK & NL .. if none have balls.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey! Thanks, Robert.
> it's the 45 gallon wheeled latch tote by Sterilite.


jin man..... 
that is one classy lookin rubbermaid..id expect nothing less....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 16, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> HUH OH.. looks like I grossly under estimated your size ! LOL.. of Rez that is. What to do now ?? Not sure 20 gal is gonna hold the rootz you've shown previously. They're only on day 16 since drop'n um in water... should I upgrade the tote size ?
> 
> And.. "Hope it's work'n for ya"... Hell YEAH ! I've got fish bone roots almost 10'' !
> 
> ...


Lol. Yeah, I'm actually a lot bigger in real life than in my photos... my res that is.

Sounds good what you're doing. You'll just have a slightly smaller scale of my tub interior... nothing wrong with that. Glad you're getting good results. It's fun and easy, isn't it?

Even with a 20 gal tote, you should be fine.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 16, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> jin man.....
> that is one classy lookin rubbermaid..id expect nothing less....


Yes, a man cannot cut corners when choosing a tote as a cannabis planter. Thus, I never worry about getting root-bound.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;8cT2KNHbWV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cT2KNHbWV0&feature=related[/video]



































Look at that classic OG bud structure.



















Plant 1






Plant 2






Oozing with love.

















The smell is getting dangerous.

Edit:
Once upon a time somewhere in Lake Tahoe (once upon a time being somewhere in the early 90's), someone had a bag of unknown powerhouse. That someone found a seed in that bag and decided to grow it out. Thus OG Kush was born. Uh, or something like that.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;8cT2KNHbWV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cT2KNHbWV0&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


decided to bump your thread. The first time I get on and don't see anymore messages since last night . Coming along nicely there for sure. Nice structure, and it is gonna yeild you some nice batches. I think the girl in the last post is my favorite along with your avatar girl .

Who says you can't get dank from bag seed? I sure got several dank from bag seeds. Even from swag that I got from Arizona . My recent harvest was from bag seed. Soon to come are Blue Cheeseeee!! Seeds from Tusanami seed bank so we shall see if they are good or not. They will start 12/12 in a few days. I seriously need to start a Journal lol. I am lazy and my camera is my phone blah.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> decided to bump your thread. The first time I get on and don't see anymore messages since last night . Coming along nicely there for sure. Nice structure, and it is gonna yeild you some nice batches. I think the girl in the last post is my favorite along with your avatar girl .
> 
> Who says you can't get dank from bag seed? I sure got several dank from bag seeds. Even from swag that I got from Arizona . My recent harvest was from bag seed. Soon to come are Blue Cheeseeee!! Seeds from Tusanami seed bank so we shall see if they are good or not. They will start 12/12 in a few days. I seriously need to start a Journal lol. I am lazy and my camera is my phone blah.


Thanks for the bumpy bump.

So you like Stephy, huh? I'll make sure she's part of my next update tonight.

The whole 'bagseed' thing is intriguing to me.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for the bumpy bump.
> 
> So you like Stephy, huh? I'll make sure she's part of my next update tonight.
> 
> The whole 'bagseed' thing is intriguing to me.


No, problem man..... Yep, I like Stephy she has a lovely silky smooth skin color and she shows a lot of cofidence which I love about women. I just hate when women think they are ugly and try to pull an compliment from us men lol.

I decided to do bag seeds since I had a few laying around and wanted to get something started before I purchase some seeds. The only thing to watch for are the pollen sacs in the buds. I am not a big fan of bringing clones home from a dispensary. Several times I did that and I had to take care of spider mites etc which pisses me off. I hate those fuckers. Progressive Options seems legit, I would be checking them out in the near future. I am in the IE area which is pretty far of a drive.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 17, 2011)

who r these ladies? r u a photographer?

i don't love stefy, a little too athletic for my taste but she's definitely an attractive woman.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> No, problem man..... Yep, I like Stephy she has a lovely silky smooth skin color and she shows a lot of cofidence which I love about women. I just hate when women think they are ugly and try to pull an compliment from us men lol.
> 
> I decided to do bag seeds since I had a few laying around and wanted to get something started before I purchase some seeds. The only thing to watch for are the pollen sacs in the buds. I am not a big fan of bringing clones home from a dispensary. Several times I did that and I had to take care of spider mites etc which pisses me off. I hate those fuckers. Progressive Options seems legit, I would be checking them out in the near future. I am in the IE area which is pretty far of a drive.


Yeah, I don't know too much about the place since Cheeze got them for me, but these are clean and healthy. I would say def check them out.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> who r these ladies? r u a photographer?
> 
> i don't love stefy, a little too athletic for my taste but she's definitely an attractive woman.


 
Yes, I'm a photographer.

The ladies are:
Zinn Star, professional art model and brand new mommy (I'm not the father unfortunately).






Stephy C., Internet modeling sensation and Playboy model.






Cali Logan, Internet modeling sensation and Penthouse model.






Mosh, Internet modeling sensation and all-around fetish queen.






Anton, part time model, full time house pet.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 17, 2011)

oh wow, that's interesting.

do u have a website? do u make websites?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> oh wow, that's interesting.
> 
> do u have a website? do u make websites?


Funny you should ask that question. I'm working on getting not just a website together, but a pop-cultural e-zine for geeks and growers featuring nothing but the HOTTEST girls in various states of undress. This is my goal for the new year. I'm very excited about getting started as I have already filled the model position for the shoot I'll be conducting in January.

It's gonna be awesome. It'll feature lotsa funny articles reviewing the latest games, movies, toys, etc... AND it will include much marijuana related stuff as well... and most importantly, the girls, girls, girls... I have a pretty indepth knowledge of growing and geeky stuff, and I'm an experienced girly photographer. I'm putting it all together next year. Look out for it!


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 17, 2011)

they are all lovely jin... 
Especially mosh .... i think she is the prettiest ... 
But the others have more curves.... i like curves!

hey jin you ever thought of male models????lol 
i would lend my services but i havnt worked out for months ....
edit...im not gay!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> they are all lovely jin...
> Especially mosh .... i think she is the prettiest ...
> But the others have more curves....
> 
> ...


Yeah, Mosh is super hot. You wouldn't believe some of the photographers she's shot with. I was a little nervous when she showed up at my door... but talking to her just melted my heart and put me at ease. She was into gymnastics in high school. I think it still shows in her body.

No, I've never thought of male models. Lol. No, actually I have worked with a total of three male models in all my shooting. One guy was a nightclub host, the other guy a mixed martial arts fighter, the third my cat.

I don't shoot males anymore, though. Just sticking to what I like.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 17, 2011)

ya ...my bad ....
I just thought of all the fame and strardom that could potentially occur in modeling...
Well probly not for me...lol

hey mmj ... you should be jins model.... he seems harmless..lol..

Dont worry jin ..willl find u new models ...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> ya ...my bad ....
> I just thought of all the fame and strardom that could potentially occur in modeling...
> Well probly not for me...lol
> 
> ...


I'm not looking for anyone right now, but thanks. Lol.

Edit:
And yeah... like he said... I'm completely harmless. Mua ha ha ha ha (rubbing hands together).


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks cheezy. sweet of u to say. i am way too old for that stuff lol. plus, i have been involved in a lot of these types of projects. it's defintely more fun being involved on the backend.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> thanks cheezy. sweet of u to say. i am way too old for that stuff lol. plus, i have been involved in a lot of these types of projects. it's defintely more fun being involved on the backend.


What kind of work have you done? Please tell me you're a certified makeup artist.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 17, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> defintely more fun being involved on the backend.


tell me about it..... ive been trying to work as jins lightholding assistant since the diablo journal....

Hey jin ... kinda sad how you portray woman, in photos,as objects on your grow journal...you bad ..bad...man....lol


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What kind of work have you done? Please tell me you're a certified makeup artist.


i wish. i am a designer, web developer and i write 

cheezy, wouldn't you prefer to hold the lights for the ladies photoshoots? hehe.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> tell me about it..... ive been trying to work as jins lightholding assistant since the diablo journal....
> 
> Hey jin ... kinda sad how you portray woman, in photos,as objects on your grow journal...you bad ..bad...man....lol


Anyone presenting the argument that I'm objectifying women needs to stop watching tv, going to movies, buying or even looking at magazines... and of course cannot surf the internet, and absolutley must not look at my journal. Ready for all that? Because when it comes to 'objectifying women' we're all a part of it, unless you never leave your house and never turn on the tv or computer.

But of course I don't look at it that way at all. Female sexuality makes this world go round, pal, in case you haven't noticed. It is the one ultimate power women have over men in a male-dominated society. The most powerful man can be brought to his knees like a little crying baby by a beautiful woman. I've long ago stopped with the 'objectifying of women' notion and put it completely out of my head. This is a free society... and women are free to choose what they do with their bodies. I've embraced that idea fully. I've never for a moment 'looked down' on or thought badly of my models or myself.

I think women are the most beautiful creatures on the face of the earth. They are more important to me than anything... even marijuana doesn't stand a chance by comparison. My work is a visual celebration of female beauty and sexuality. That's all I see.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i wish. i am a designer, web developer and i write


How extensive is your web design experience? Do you write code or are you a Dreamweaver type?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 17, 2011)

i don't use dreamweaver. it depends what i am workign on. i either do stuff myself or work with people. i mostly work alone.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i don't use dreamweaver. it depends what i am workign on. i either do stuff myself or work with people. i mostly work alone.


Have any samples of your work online I can see?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 17, 2011)

when we meet i will show you stuff. you only live a few miles away...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

Jedi OG Kush?





Does your dispensary serve up their premium OG in cute little glass jars with South Park characters on them? No? Hm. I see.





As a hydro grower, I'm constantly fiddling with small amounts of liquid. I can't tell you how many uses these little empties have. And guess how many empties I have? A lot or a little? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;wIsU3dNfesg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIsU3dNfesg[/video]
Black Keys fans, don't hate me. But I think they have yet to match this album.

















Well what do you know? I haven't fucked up my leaves yet. Lol. 

You think they're getting enough light?























Wow, that Jedi OG is kicking my ass. I think I need to smoke some King's Kush to calm down.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 17, 2011)

Very beautiful!!! Hats off to you. They sure make a lot of changes on a daily basis vs the soil. I have only done a hydro grow during veg but yet to have done that for flower period. I am going to do hydro on my next set of jillybean clones for sure. I just love athletic girls. I am an athletic guy myself, I did all kinds of sports back in high school and these days I still play slow pitch softball, surf, snowboard and disc golfing. Anyone on here play disc golf?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

I have to admit, my OG house has consistently great OG. This one did just what I hoped it would do... calmed me down from that wicked Jedi. I think I'll take a warm shower now.





But compared to one of Uncle Jin's specials? No contest.

















Whenever you wanna pop by, Cheeze-wiz. You just say the word. I think you should try to have a semi-clear head next time so you can really sample some of the OG's from my shop. They're really good, the bastards... This here Ghost OG I grew is ancient history, I'm afraid, but the Tahoe is gonna be even better. The shop I sold some of the above to named it "Whoa OG." I hate it when they do stupid shit like that.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 17, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Very beautiful!!! Hats off to you. They sure make a lot of changes on a daily basis vs the soil. I have only done a hydro grow during veg but yet to have done that for flower period. I am going to do hydro on my next set of jillybean clones for sure. I just love athletic girls. I am an athletic guy myself, I did all kinds of sports back in high school and these days I still play slow pitch softball, surf, snowboard and disc golfing. Anyone on here play disc golf?


Yeah, makes sense. Stephy is huge with the big athletic dudes. She's tiny in person, tho. The cutest thing. You would die if you met her. I almost did.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

Really baked off my caboose. Good night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2011)

hgahahaha god damn that bongs dirty man lol. jedi looks just strong enough to make you forget about it though haha. your ladies look as healthy as it gets man. props


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hgahahaha god damn that bongs dirty man lol. jedi looks just strong enough to make you forget about it though haha. your ladies look as healthy as it gets man. props


Thanks, Don. 
I try to keep it clean, really I do. But the OG's have a tendency to dirty it up after only a few bowls. It's so easy to say, 'fuck it' after bowl number four.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

[video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/299606/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-the-doors-sing-reading-rainbow-theme[/video]

I think Jimmy Fallon is amazing.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

Is it just me or is Panda Express one of the best places to be when you're fucking stoned out of your mind?











Fuckin' yummy, baby. Yummy!


----------



## NSG (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks great lordjin. Subbed


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 18, 2011)

Dirty Bongger ! LOL .. not only am I envious of ur stash.. but now I'm hungry too ! By the way.. does anyone have lotus flower eradication spray ?

Ok.. first issue w/ set up. NL tips are bending up and looking like mold. Nute burn looks more brown .. this is irregular olive drab color .. could this be some type of root rot ? Rez temps were prolly 88+ .. Or could this be from 'splashes' come'n through net pot ??

Just in case .. did a full flush .. then fresh nutes at only 250 vrs 400. Also moved from bad air flow closet .. to whole room .. now 79 temp 45% humid

How do I post pics ??


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Dirty Bongger ! LOL .. not only am I envious of ur stash.. but now I'm hungry too ! By the way.. does anyone have lotus flower eradication spray ?
> 
> Ok.. first issue w/ set up. NL tips are bending up and looking like mold. Nute burn looks more brown .. this is irregular olive drab color .. could this be some type of root rot ? Rez temps were prolly 88+ .. Or could this be from 'splashes' come'n through net pot ??
> 
> ...


Click 'Go Advanced' and scroll until you see a pic attachment manager.

Solution temps should never exceed 75f. Get empty Gatorade bottles, fill with distilled water, freeze... you know what to do.

Nute burn is common and not a big deal unless you burnt your plants entirely. If you see something white and fuzzy on your leaves, it's powdery mildew (PM for short). As soon as you see even the smallest patch of that white fuzz, get regular hydrogen peroxide, mix with an equal part RO or distilled water, and swab down the fuzz spots with q-tips dipped in the mixture. Or you can get one part non fat skim milk to ten parts water and do the same thing. You can also spray, but I favor the q-tip method because it's much more precise than the spray.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy fuck Jin you ate all that?
Until now I had always pictured you as about 5'5 and 140lbs, with some long salt & pepper hair, glasses, and a badass camera. Ready to get baked as shit and steal the souls of beautiful women with your black magic box.

Now I picture you as 6' and gigantor.

I hope you had company, or a whole lot of THC in your brain to keep you going on the meal.






Hahahaha only joking of course


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

NSG said:


> Looks great lordjin. Subbed


Welcome, welcome.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Holy fuck Jin you ate all that?
> Until now I had always pictured you as about 5'5 and 140lbs, with some long salt & pepper hair, glasses, and a badass camera. Ready to get baked as shit and steal the souls of beautiful women with your black magic box.
> 
> Now I picture you as 6' and gigantor.
> ...


I'm actually just under 6'8" and morbidly obese. I can eat anyone under the table... especially if you're a hot chick. Oh gross, did I just say that? Lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha I heard a great quote, I forget which band but they were on tour.
One of the members was off on a roll..
"There's nothing wrong with being large, it's like being a tank, only natural" or something like that.

And besides, goes to show how much food you can afford, useful in the third world, hahaha.

There's nothing gross about intimacy with attractive women.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;G8Oz02tJVoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8Oz02tJVoY[/video]
Smoke your good weed, play this sweet jam, and look at my beauties... Yeah, that's right.























As you can see they're busting the chunk move.
























The whole shebang. This canopy is a lot more level than any I've grown.












And tonight's macros. Feel the love.


















Sweet dreams...


----------



## lostNug (Nov 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah man panda express. Sweet n fire chicken and cream cheese wontons. Had that shit today.

Very nice ladies you got goin. Love all the kush pics. Gonna pick up some candy kush cuts tmrw from my bud. Any experience with the strain?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 18, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Fuck yeah man panda express. Sweet n fire chicken and cream cheese wontons. Had that shit today.
> 
> Very nice ladies you got goin. Love all the kush pics. Gonna pick up some candy kush cuts tmrw from my bud. Any experience with the strain?


Show me a stoner and I'll show you someone who likes Panda Express. Only experience with the Candy Kush is smoking it. Great smoke.


----------



## asilsweater (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice thread lord jin im subbed,quick question tho wats ur flower formula and at wat ratios per gallon,i really liked ur last grow it was killer!!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

asilsweater said:


> Nice thread lord jin im subbed,quick question tho wats ur flower formula and at wat ratios per gallon,i really liked ur last grow it was killer!!!


Peace. This is all I'm using, Hoss. This and a little Botanicare Calmag plus. I'm going about 80% strength of AN's online light-feed schedule. 





Dig it. Why is there a 600w club and no 1000w club?


----------



## ejbarraza (Nov 19, 2011)

Dam that's one heavy-duty light! You have to pull huge yields with that kind of wattage.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> Dam that's one heavy-duty light! You have to pull huge yields with that kind of wattage.


Now you put the spotlight on me. The 1000w spotlight that is.

It ain't called Dual Monster Plant System for nothing.


----------



## SunnyD (Nov 19, 2011)

how long u veg those for?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

SunnyD said:


> how long u veg those for?


36 days. This is the day before flower day 1.


----------



## SunnyD (Nov 19, 2011)

damn... looking insane


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Sweet dreams...


Mmmmnnnn, sweet dreams indeed. Combined with this I think you could be in heaven.....now feed me grapes and massage my temple balls, lol.!!!!


DST said:


> Bedtime pics...if you are lucky enough to be at the Hight Times Cannabis Cup, perhaps you'' sample some.
> 
> Deep Blue 'Erl. (free with a pack of seeds from you know who! Only at the 24th CC in Amsterdam)
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Mmmmnnnn, sweet dreams indeed. Combined with this I think you could be in heaven.....now feed me grapes and massage my temple balls, lol.!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Bump bump bump...all night long..
Stop it now, my wife is still in bed asleep and this is naughty, lol.


lordjin said:


>


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Ji, funny ou posted a pic of your nutes, I just splurged out a little bit of rhetoric on boosters in the 600 thread, and how I think they are not needed (in organic based grows that is - not water based).


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Bump bump bump...all night long..
> Stop it now, my wife is still in bed asleep and this is naughty, lol.


I can just keep this going until the cows come home.



DST said:


> Hey Ji, funny ou posted a pic of your nutes, I just splurged out a little bit of rhetoric on boosters in the 600 thread, and how I think they are not needed (in organic based grows that is - not water based).


I'm so high, I'm not sure what you just said, but I agree.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Me too, just finished my wake and bake, a nice fat joint of Casey Jones to the fizzog.

Don't worry about not understanding what I said, not many do lol, even masen! 

Please continue until cows come home.....................





lordjin said:


> I can just keep this going until the cows come home.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so high, I'm not sure what you just said, but I agree.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

For your high...........
[youtube]AT0nK37FGeQ[/youtube]
[youtube]gV8ozGcGJ6o&NR=1[/youtube]


Nae Booster here peeps..........






Peace, DST


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 19, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Fuck yeah man panda express. Sweet n fire chicken and cream cheese wontons. Had that shit today.
> 
> Very nice ladies you got goin. Love all the kush pics. Gonna pick up some candy kush cuts tmrw from my bud. Any experience with the strain?


I almost went to panda yesterday... all your fault jin...;.
I think i dodged a stomach ache... decided to up the ante and get some thai food.... and im happpy i did....

A lostnug.... i lost a nug of candy kush once and found it 2 years later....
Kandy makes u dandy..... mine was the og x trainwreck candy....
Yielded more so than any other of my strains.... but is a little more trainwreck dominate....
Reminds me a lot of a orbit sweat mint... candy corn flavor.... even my friends was like ...." that stuff smell like candy"...and had a bit of an lemony flavor too...
Heres some pics... the top bud was about an ounce....didnt have a nice camera back then in 09....
Its the one on the left ...next to the other monsters.... 





come to think about it ...i need to start overgrowing the room again.... i been trying to space out my plants... 
but back then i didnt care ... and yielded better...





the damn kandy streched past my light ....had to put the head on the side ....with a t5 over it...










that top nug was about an ounce on iots own










it was a good harvest ... 2 years later ... growing all the ogs out.... i only wish i could pulll that much....

Talk about a thread jack...lol
sorry jin...


----------



## ohmy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a lot more readiing to do .. sub +rep​


----------



## lostNug (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok gotcha. Thought id run it by u since I saw ur into the kushes. I wasn't much of a kush man myself till I started growin it. 

Thats a cool pic with the bulb n kushie kush. I just picked 8 1000w Hortilux hps bulbs today. Got a hell of a deal. Paid less then 400 bucks for them all! All the ladies gonna have "fresh" light today haha.

Cheesy: nice man. Shit looks bomb. Im gonna pm u right about some cuts.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Click 'Go Advanced' and scroll until you see a pic attachment manager.QUOTE]
> 
> sorry for being such a noob .. can't find 'Go Advanced' tab or with 'Advanced search'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 19, 2011)

Just noticed the water dropplet leave'n the rootz on shot 3. This Aero stuff is Amazing !! Updated room shotz later today .. if Jin will upload some more photo's of curves w/ teases !


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Me too, just finished my wake and bake, a nice fat joint of Casey Jones to the fizzog.
> 
> Don't worry about not understanding what I said, not many do lol, even masen!
> 
> Please continue until cows come home.....................


The cows, just where are they? I'm not sure they'll ever be coming home.




323cheezy said:


> I almost went to panda yesterday... all your fault jin...;.
> I think i dodged a stomach ache... decided to up the ante and get some thai food.... and im happpy i did....
> 
> A lostnug.... i lost a nug of candy kush once and found it 2 years later....
> ...


Looks like you used to grow a little bigger. A little muscle chicken? Lol. It looks really good.



ohmy said:


> I have a lot more readiing to do .. sub +rep​


 Right, right... Just like men buy Playboy for the articles... 



lostNug said:


> Ok gotcha. Thought id run it by u since I saw ur into the kushes. I wasn't much of a kush man myself till I started growin it.
> 
> Thats a cool pic with the bulb n kushie kush. I just picked 8 1000w Hortilux hps bulbs today. Got a hell of a deal. Paid less then 400 bucks for them all! All the ladies gonna have "fresh" light today haha.
> 
> Cheesy: nice man. Shit looks bomb. Im gonna pm u right about some cuts.


Oh, maybe we should start that 1000w club? 

See? Look at all the free advertising I'm giving you, Cheeze.



lordjin said:


> Click 'Go Advanced' and scroll until you see a pic attachment manager.QUOTE]
> 
> sorry for being such a noob .. can't find 'Go Advanced' tab or with 'Advanced search'.
> 
> ...


Whew, what a relief. I was afraid the guy who said he copied me would have some fucked up looking plants. They look great.

Yeah, get the God's Gift. I'll help you as you grow it.



Robert4budz said:


> Just noticed the water dropplet leave'n the rootz on shot 3. This Aero stuff is Amazing !! Updated room shotz later today .. if Jin will upload some more photo's of curves w/ teases !


I don't need any prompting on that end, pal. I already have tonight's girly selection on deck. Peace.

Edit:
And since yours is an Uncle Jin inspired setup, you have permission to post your progress photos here regularly. I almost feel my journal is kinda' your journal.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Whew, what a relief. I was afraid the guy who said he copied me would have some fucked up looking plants. They look great.
> 
> Yeah, get the God's Gift. I'll help you as you grow it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Uncle Jin ! Ur on for God's gift. I will gladly be ur student. This is in no way my journal .. but do want to show others that what you've created is truely a superior set up. Once I've got new room dialed in w/ scrog screen .. I'll start a journal .. but keep perv'n on urs ! LoL

Question: The power line to pump felt slippery/ slimey when I did rez change yesterday .. is that normal ? or due to high rez temp ?

Now... On with the after hours Jin peep show !!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Thanks Uncle Jin ! Ur on for God's gift. I will gladly be ur student. This is in no way my journal .. but do want to show others that what you've created is truely a superior set up. Once I've got new room dialed in w/ scrog screen .. I'll start a journal .. but keep perv'n on urs ! LoL
> 
> Question: The power line to pump felt slippery/ slimey when I did rez change yesterday .. is that normal ? or due to high rez temp ?
> 
> Now... On with the after hours Jin peep show !!


Student? How about colleague. 

A little slippery feel on inorganic surfaces is nothing to be alarmed about and it quite normal. The cooler your temps, the less of this you will encounter. Just as long as there is no slippery feeling on the roots. Wash and swab your hands with alcohol and gently touch the roots to make sure.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Student? How about colleague.
> 
> A little slippery feel on inorganic surfaces is nothing to be alarmed about and it quite normal. The cooler your temps, the less of this you will encounter. Just as long as there is no slippery feeling on the roots. Wash and swab your hands with alcohol and gently touch the roots to make sure.


Done colleague ! They felt like wet string .. not slimey at all. The hydro shop said to run botanicare's ZHO .. root inoculant .. your thoughts ?

Time to start bend'n um over ? .. make um curvey an all ! LoL


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Done colleague ! They felt like wet string .. not slimey at all. The hydro shop said to run botanicare's ZHO .. root inoculant .. your thoughts ?
> 
> Time to start bend'n um over ? .. make um curvey an all ! LoL


If you're res temp challenged, it wouldn't be a bad idea. Just go light on the dosage at first.

edit:
Congratulations. That's a picture perfect plant btw.





Get another layer of rocks on there to cover those exposed holes.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;eu2iv-vMKT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu2iv-vMKT8[/video]











Only a select few will get to smoke this. Consider yourself a lucky man, Cheeze.
























I may not grow the most, but I put love into it, baby.

























This is the high point in the AN feed schedule. According to the calculator, this should be the heaviest feed week. Pretty dead on in accordance with the plants' development.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 19, 2011)

Your canopy's looking great jin!


guess what I did today?















There she goes again!​


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Your canopy's looking great jin!
> 
> 
> guess what I did today?
> ...


You bought an atomic bomb?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You bought an atomic bomb?


I call it little boy! =P


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> If you're res temp challenged, it wouldn't be a bad idea. Just go light on the dosage at first.
> 
> edit:
> Congratulations. That's a picture perfect plant btw.
> ...


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 19, 2011)

A/C .. Chillers .. 1000 watters ... sheeeesh .. what r u guyz pay'n Southern Cal Edison !! ??

Thanks for the Ladies Jin !!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a quick part 2 update to show them pulled back.






This shot actually reminds me of the Diablo grow. AN vs. GH. It's on.





The screen is keeping these a good 10-12%, maybe more, lower than the Diablo. If the screen weren't there, these would definitely be taller than my last grow. The miracle of scrogging. This is very interesting as an OG grower. As far as appearance goes, I would place these Tahoes exactly in the middle between Platinum and Diablo OG. Fascinating.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> lordjin said:
> 
> 
> > If you're res temp challenged, it wouldn't be a bad idea. Just go light on the dosage at first.
> ...


----------



## WeJuana (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you looked into trying STG Hail instead of hydroton?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

WeJuana said:


> Have you looked into trying STG Hail instead of hydroton?


Yeah, UCDWC uses it. I'm thinking about trying it for my next.


----------



## WeJuana (Nov 20, 2011)

Right on. I'm real interested to see how it will do! I am growing soil right now but I usually mess with hydro. I actually mixed 30% hail to FFOF soil to see if it would extend me between watering times with a new clone I just took lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

WeJuana said:


> Right on. I'm real interested to see how it will do! I am growing soil right now but I usually mess with hydro. I actually mixed 30% hail to FFOF soil to see if it would extend me between watering times with a new clone I just took lol.


That's an interesting test. I wonder how well it would assist a soil application? Probably help.


----------



## WeJuana (Nov 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's an interesting test. I wonder how well it would assist a soil application? Probably help.


Well the clone seems to be doing pretty well so far.. but its only been 5 or so days. I will put up a thread in the next day or so and PM you the link if you want


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

WeJuana said:


> Well the clone seems to be doing pretty well so far.. but its only been 5 or so days. I will put up a thread in the next day or so and PM you the link if you want


 Feel free to post your pics here.


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 20, 2011)

i cant believe it im right outside san bernardino and got some tahoe cuts that look identicle to yours except im just growing trees out of them but exact same leaves im in week 4 of veg growing in ss#4 mix with full line of ff nutes plus cal-mag thrive alive red and prozyme next to the chem dawg#4 cuts i got in there at the same time the tahoe grows real slow like some one mentionened before they are slow drinkers but they sure are stalky and after seeing your pics i cant wait to flower i also took a cut off one of the tahoes and put it in a waterfarm i just got but some kind of alge keeps forming in the res tried flora kleen h202 and hygrozyme nothings killing it sorry to steal your thread but you obviously are on quite a bit and know what your doing i dont wanna kill my first attempt at hydro i started with the fox farms nutes then realized you cant use organics in dwc or have to be careful last night i cleaned everything real good and switched to the lucas formula 0-4-8 ml/gallon of grow-micro-bloom-about 400ppm on a hannah meter this stuff keeps raising my ph from 5.4 to7.5 in 24 hrs so any advice would really help i now know how to give rep and thanks in advance you all seem like really down to earth people it leaves little brown cloudy pieces i guess would be the best description and a ring around the water line i have an air stone in the res and have been keeping frozen bottles in there to keep temps down and it just keeps growing room temp is a stable 75 under my 1000w mh


----------



## nicedreamz (Nov 20, 2011)

fritz357 said:


> i cant believe it im right outside san bernardino and got some tahoe cuts that look identicle to yours except im just growing trees out of them but exact same leaves im in week 4 of veg growing in ss#4 mix with full line of ff nutes plus cal-mag thrive alive red and prozyme next to the chem dawg#4 cuts i got in there at the same time the tahoe grows real slow like some one mentionened before they are slow drinkers but they sure are stalky and after seeing your pics i cant wait to flower i also took a cut off one of the tahoes and put it in a waterfarm i just got but some kind of alge keeps forming in the res tried flora kleen h202 and hygrozyme nothings killing it sorry to steal your thread but you obviously are on quite a bit and know what your doing i dont wanna kill my first attempt at hydro i started with the fox farms nutes then realized you cant use organics in dwc or have to be careful last night i cleaned everything real good and switched to the lucas formula 0-4-8 ml/gallon of grow-micro-bloom-about 400ppm on a hannah meter this stuff keeps raising my ph from 5.4 to7.5 in 24 hrs so any advice would really help i now know how to give rep and thanks in advance you all seem like really down to earth people it leaves little brown cloudy pieces i guess would be the best description and a ring around the water line i have an air stone in the res and have been keeping frozen bottles in there to keep temps down and it just keeps growing room temp is a stable 75 under my 1000w mh


I have been trying to control the same problem. What i did was clean the shit out of my rez with a brush and flushed the system real good with 7ml per gal of H202. Those coffee grains were in my tray. When i made my new rez i added 7 ml of H202 to water and let it sit for about an hour then i added nutes. I'm on 3rd day since rez change things are looking great for the first time knock knock!! If you go to ABF thread he talks alot about H202. I'm almost done reading his thread that's how i stumbled on this one. Good luck with rez


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Why is there a 600w club and no 1000w club?


There is one, but totally not active... I've tried to revive it a couple times, but no one seems to care. And shhh.... don't tell anyone, but I think less than half the people in the 600 club actually use 600 watts. You are more than welcome over there.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

fritz357 said:


> i cant believe it im right outside san bernardino and got some tahoe cuts that look identicle to yours except im just growing trees out of them but exact same leaves im in week 4 of veg growing in ss#4 mix with full line of ff nutes plus cal-mag thrive alive red and prozyme next to the chem dawg#4 cuts i got in there at the same time the tahoe grows real slow like some one mentionened before they are slow drinkers but they sure are stalky and after seeing your pics i cant wait to flower i also took a cut off one of the tahoes and put it in a waterfarm i just got but some kind of alge keeps forming in the res tried flora kleen h202 and hygrozyme nothings killing it sorry to steal your thread but you obviously are on quite a bit and know what your doing i dont wanna kill my first attempt at hydro i started with the fox farms nutes then realized you cant use organics in dwc or have to be careful last night i cleaned everything real good and switched to the lucas formula 0-4-8 ml/gallon of grow-micro-bloom-about 400ppm on a hannah meter this stuff keeps raising my ph from 5.4 to7.5 in 24 hrs so any advice would really help i now know how to give rep and thanks in advance you all seem like really down to earth people it leaves little brown cloudy pieces i guess would be the best description and a ring around the water line i have an air stone in the res and have been keeping frozen bottles in there to keep temps down and it just keeps growing room temp is a stable 75 under my 1000w mh


See nicedreamz's advice. It's pretty sound.

I just recently started using h202 in my flush water between water changes. It really helps to clean out all the nasties.

Best luck with your OG! Post some pix here, dawg.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys, just a reminder, Light promotes Algae.

You two with the algae problems might possible have small plants incapable of shading the waterfarm at this point?
Maybe you could wrap it until the plant develops a thick canopy.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> ..
> I just recently started using h202 in my flush water between water changes. It really helps to clean out all the nasties.


Receipe please  .. and is it just store grade or hydro shop (30%+) grade ??


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Receipe please  .. and is it just store grade or hydro shop (30%+) grade ??


No need to get that concentrated food grade stuff unless you're actually gonna run it in your res as an additive. I don't. I just use it for flushing purposes. With the store bought, it's just 3%, so you can use quite a bit without worrying about hurting your plants or yourself... lol.

This is my weekly water change routine:

1. Turn off all pumps.
2. Drain res contents with handy powerhead.
3. 10-12 gallons of RO water have been collected and set to the side. I throw in three large bottles (946ml) of h202 into the waiting rinse water. Rinse water introduced.
4. I run my entire system on this h202 solution for an hour, both pumps, including the water chill line. This allows for a complete system purge.
5. Drain res contents with handy powerhead.
6. Introduce fresh nutrient mix that was prepped and waiting in another tub.

And that's it! I wouldn't worry about messing with this straight away, though. When you develop a pretty good root mass, and things start getting a little gunky, that's the time to do this. If you simply must do it while the plants are still young, give them just a kiss of h202 in the rinse water.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

They almost seem to be saying, "High there! Eat me, smoke me." Hope there aren't any kids watching.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 20, 2011)

that looks tasty. where is it from? filling?

it's pouring here!!

i was at the boneyard the other day, thought of you.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> that looks tasty. where is it from? filling?
> 
> it's pouring here!!
> 
> i was at the boneyard the other day, thought of you.


Hi. It's plain ol' Hostess! Lol. 

Pouring here too. It's amazing. I'm almost tempted to go outside and splash in the rain... almost. Think I'll just get high instead.

Why would you associate me with a boneyard?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 20, 2011)

don't you live in that general area?

i've never seen a hostess like that. only the chocolate "cupcakes" with the doodle on top.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

A little too much Tahoe leaf.





Wow, where did those slim, glamorous days of yesteryear go? That's what happens when you live life in the fast lane. Innocence lost. Pity.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> don't you live in that general area?
> 
> i've never seen a hostess like that. only the chocolate "cupcakes" with the doodle on top.


Oh, yeah... ha ha!

The strawberry is new.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> They almost seem to be saying, "High there! Eat me, smoke me." Hope there aren't any kids watching.


Both look so good. I am gonna have to try the strawberry cupcake. I love the chocolate one so this is gonna be new.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Both look so good. I am gonna have to try the strawberry cupcake. I love the chocolate one so this is gonna be new.


It's really good because the cake meat is strawberry flavored.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

It's okay, but why do I always end up regretting it?


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks for the help guys my girl is still little and im kinda scared with how much h202 im using already i just ordered some physan 20 i wanna kill this stuff not just contain it everyday i rinse and scrub my res run at least 5 gallons of florakleen and h202 over my hydroton then run it through the entire system for a few hours and the next day it looks the same so hopefully this stuff helps oh and i dont know how to add pics and dont have a camera but im sure i know someone with one so i'll work on getting some pics up


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;FJcQmXnAD3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJcQmXnAD3E[/video]


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 20, 2011)

they look b e a utiful your leaves are starting to get thinner through flower aren't they? isn't it crazy how much this strain stands up and reaches for the light


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

fritz357 said:


> they look b e a utiful your leaves are starting to get thinner through flower aren't they? isn't it crazy how much this strain stands up and reaches for the light


All I know is, these cupcakes are delicious.


----------



## nicedreamz (Nov 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> They almost seem to be saying, "High there! Eat me, smoke me." Hope there aren't any kids watching.





lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;FJcQmXnAD3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJcQmXnAD3E[/video]


Love your Kittys



fritz357 said:


> thanks for the help guys my girl is still little and im kinda scared with how much h202 im using already i just ordered some physan 20 i wanna kill this stuff not just contain it everyday i rinse and scrub my res run at least 5 gallons of florakleen and h202 over my hydroton then run it through the entire system for a few hours and the next day it looks the same so hopefully this stuff helps oh and i dont know how to add pics and dont have a camera but im sure i know someone with one so i'll work on getting some pics up


Shit my lights just came on, i have 2 trays 1 is crystal clear the other one has started to get a lil cloudy. I'm thinking instead of waiting 4 days to add the H202 to do it maybe at the end of the 2nd day or very begining of the 3rd day. This crap is the herpes for mj, first time i have ever had it. I've read somewhere if you get this stuff your op is done for and set up in a different spot WTF... I don't have a different spot!!! Let us know if the P20 works. I would really like to know, the H202 goes away pretty fast and it's more of band aid. A very pricee one if needs to be used for the whole plant life. I'm gonna add some more to the other tray tonight before it starts to get cloudy.


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 20, 2011)

all of these are in a 4x8 sun hut with just one 1000w mh for now. the first three pics are the tahoe's the side of a tahoe, these things dont stretch at all for meand the rest of those were just to show the over all setup and growth of the room and my new waterfarm thats no fun at all  ya that cupcake pic made me go eat some honeycomb it just gave me the munchies lookin at it. this was 16 2 footers in a 4x4 1 1000w hps the ones with probs were hawaiian og that just did some weird shiz at the end of flower


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

fritz357 said:


> all of these are in a 4x8 sun hut with just one 1000w mh for now. the first three pics are the tahoe's View attachment 1897963View attachment 1897961View attachment 1897959the side of a tahoe, these things dont stretch at all for meView attachment 1897955View attachment 1897945View attachment 1897954View attachment 1897951View attachment 1897947View attachment 1897943and the rest of those were just to show the over all setup and growth of the room and my new waterfarm thats no fun at all  ya that cupcake pic made me go eat some honeycomb it just gave me the munchies lookin at it. this was 16 2 footers in a 4x4 1 1000w hps the ones with probs were hawaiian og that just did some weird shiz at the end of flowerView attachment 1897942


Fantastic.








nicedreamz said:


> Love your Kittys


Thanks. He is a cute little gremlin.


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 20, 2011)

yup h202 is just to contain it for me. man i feel like i passed this shiz on to you or something sorry man its bad news though. i should get the p20 by friday i'll deffinetly let you know how it does. iv'e tried h202 florakleen hygrozyme subculture m cannazyme kangaroots and micro brew cant build anything that eats this shit and been keeping my res temps in the low 60's it still thrives all my hopes are on the p20


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 20, 2011)

that was 16 with 1 1000w hps now i flower 12 in twice the room and light the buds get huge now


----------



## nicedreamz (Nov 20, 2011)

fritz357 said:


> yup h202 is just to contain it for me. man i feel like i passed this shiz on to you or something sorry man its bad news though. i should get the p20 by friday i'll deffinetly let you know how it does. iv'e tried h202 florakleen hygrozyme subculture m cannazyme kangaroots and micro brew cant build anything that eats this shit and been keeping my res temps in the low 60's it still thrives all my hopes are on the p20


Are you using the 29% H202? If so what dosage? I also read that you can run it as high as 10ml per gal if it's really bad. I'm thinking i got these herpes from the club. What are those pix of the nice colas growing in? Soil? Shiz i may have to go back to ABC my plants are just not growing like normal. Twisted and light colored leaf unstable ph what a pain in my azzzz.


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 20, 2011)

im only using 3% but that stuff kills everything whatever bacteria we seem to have and your ROOTS so i would be careful using 29% at 10ml/g. those were mainly sour grapes the frosty ones in front at least with a afgoo, white widow, and hawaiian og's mixed in there. i had my rockwool cube showing and it devloped brown slime on its top i think thats where it started for me but i was putting all sorts of shit in my res too so i dont really know where i went wrong thats why i went back to my abc's and am just using gh micro and bloom following the lucas formula the shit still developes at the same rate im just waiting on the p20


----------



## nicedreamz (Nov 20, 2011)

fritz357 said:


> im only using 3% but that stuff kills everything whatever bacteria we seem to have and your ROOTS so i would be careful using 29% at 10ml/g. those were mainly sour grapes the frosty ones in front at least with a afgoo, white widow, and hawaiian og's mixed in there. i had my rockwool cube showing and it devloped brown slime on its top i think thats where it started for me but i was putting all sorts of shit in my res too so i dont really know where i went wrong thats why i went back to my abc's and am just using gh micro and bloom following the lucas formula the shit still developes at the same rate im just waiting on the p20


Yeah bro the 3% aint gonna do shiz for what we got. You need to add 7ml of 29% trust me it works as a band aid. Go check out Al B Fuct thread it's got alot of 411 on H202.
Those sound like oaksterdam cuts you got? How did the afgoo turn out? I'm running a tray of it right now. Where they grown in soil? Sorry lordjin not trying to jack your thread, just trying to help a brother out 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/399206-its-fuct-world.html


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

nicedreamz said:


> Yeah bro the 3% aint gonna do shiz for what we got. You need to add 7ml of 29% trust me it works as a band aid. Go check out Al B Fuct thread it's got alot of 411 on H202.
> Those sound like oaksterdam cuts you got? How did the afgoo turn out? I'm running a tray of it right now. Where they grown in soil? Sorry lordjin not trying to jack your thread, just trying to help a brother out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/399206-its-fuct-world.html


No worries.

I ran the 3% h202 during my flush. I know it's weak, so I used a shit load of it. I ran that solution for an hour with my sprayers and airstones, and the roots got visibly cleaner. There was also this foam scum that collected at the top from all the microbe death. Even the shit you get at the supermarket works if you use enough of it.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> No need to get that concentrated food grade stuff unless you're actually gonna run it in your res as an additive. I don't. I just use it for flushing purposes. With the store bought, it's just 3%, so you can use quite a bit without worrying about hurting your plants or yourself... lol.
> 
> This is my weekly water change routine:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the receipe ! Approx 10ml per Gallon .. 1hr flush before new nutes. This is TRUE Love ! LoL. That's alot of h20 to haul on flush day 20+ gal of RO.

Read through your threads again for more jems of knowledge.. lights at 18/6 are a MUST. In one cycle (24hrs) from reducing 24hr to 18/6 .. they're internodal (leaf and main stem union) have sprouted now.. and thars hairs thar ! The hydro speeds this up.. so very noticeable !

Ice jugs work'n wonders for now .. roots are all start'n to fish bone !


----------



## lordjin (Nov 20, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Thanks for the receipe ! Approx 10ml per Gallon .. 1hr flush before new nutes. This is TRUE Love ! LoL. That's alot of h20 to haul on flush day 20+ gal of RO.
> 
> Read through your threads again for more jems of knowledge.. lights at 18/6 are a MUST. In one cycle (24hrs) from reducing 24hr to 18/6 .. they're internodal (leaf and main stem union) have sprouted now.. and thars hairs thar ! The hydro speeds this up.. so very noticeable !
> 
> Ice jugs work'n wonders for now .. roots are all start'n to fish bone !


Great to hear. Maybe one day you'll get a chiller when the water bottles get to be too much. During summer it's especially hard.

Yeah 10ml per gallon is good, but if you're just flushing with it, you can use a lot more. I used like 283.3ml per gallon (that's three bottles at 946ml each) because I wanted to give them an extra cleaning, but it was just for a flush. 

The stuff is pretty harmless at 3%, but at almost 290ml a gallon, it cleaned the shit out of my roots. I use that much and it doesn't hurt my plants one bit. In fact they love the added oxygen boost. If you apply any kind of air pressure to h202 solution, the action gets amplified, so an air bubble bath becomes a cleansing purge. H202 is a hydro tub's best friend, so you shouldn't be shy about using it during flush.


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Jin...the buds look great so far man - beautiful!! Here's a quick shot of my Ace of Spades - 14 days into flower and already starting to purp!


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Great to hear. Maybe one day you'll get a chiller when the water bottles get to be too much. During summer it's especially hard.
> 
> Yeah 10ml per gallon is good, but if you're just flushing with it, you can use a lot more. I used like 283.3ml per gallon (that's three bottles at 946ml each) because I wanted to give them an extra cleaning, but it was just for a flush.
> 
> The stuff is pretty harmless at 3%, but at almost 290ml a gallon, it cleaned the shit out of my roots. I use that much and it doesn't hurt my plants one bit. In fact they love the added oxygen boost. If you apply any kind of air pressure to h202 solution, the action gets amplified, so an air bubble bath becomes a cleansing purge. H202 is a hydro tub's best friend, so you shouldn't be shy about using it during flush.


 
right on jin thanks iv'e heard some horror stories about h202 but if you say your putting that much on them then maybe i'll try it out somewhere close to those levels and see if i can kill it. i got a 4" air disc that bubles it pretty good for just a 2 gal res so maybe i can handle it before the p20 gets here then i'll get my money back. can i fill my lower bucket up as much as possible so some of my hydroton and root mass are sitting in the ro and h202 solution while i run my system for a few hours without hurting anything? 

the afgoo came out alright kinda subpar but the sour grapes was fire ya they were oaksterdam cuts but a few gens down the line and yes they were in soil i have one waterfarm im playing around with that i just got but besides that its soil all the way for me straight ss#4 mix and ff nutes with a couple extra bottles seems to be doin good get about a lb and a quarter a light.

sorry again jin for putting all my bullshit in your journal but honestly right now im too lazy to start one and see if this many knowlegable respond basicly your journals the shit and i dont wanna be nowhere else


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> No worries.
> 
> I ran the 3% h202 during my flush. I know it's weak, so I used a shit load of it. I ran that solution for an hour with my sprayers and airstones, and the roots got visibly cleaner. There was also this foam scum that collected at the top from all the microbe death. Even the shit you get at the supermarket works if you use enough of it.


I have a question about H2o2. Is there a difference between using hygrozyme and H2o2? Which do you think works better? I have used Hygrozyme and I am not sure if they make a big difference at the moment. They are expensive and might not buy anymore of hygrozyme for soil. I only use them 2-3 times during the plants life cycle veg to harvest. Is this the possibility why my plants don't give me more than 2 oz per plant in soil? In a few weeks I am going to start a hempy bucket grow with my favorite plant so I am wondering if there was an difference, using these two products or use both for better results?


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's okay, but why do I always end up regretting it?


I find picking up a gram of dank earwax for $40-50 to be of much more value than an eighth of bud from any shop. I ALWAYS regret picking up bud.
You smoke BHOs, LJ?


----------



## daveroller (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;FJcQmXnAD3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJcQmXnAD3E[/video]
> http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk89/lordjin_photos/tahoe flower/DSCN0001-25.jpg
> 
> http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk89/lordjin_photos/tahoe flower/DSCN0019-1.jpg
> ...


Hey, Jin. Been away for a while. Was busy with my other life for a couple of weeks, but I'm back. I love the photo of Anton sleeping with his tongue sticking out. Cats do that sometimes without being high, otherwise I'd worry about him. 

I've also been admiring the even growth of thick vegetation and what looks like a sea of tops now. Do you think that a lot of those tops will develop into donkey dongs? That would be quite a massive harvest if they do.

I'm just starting work on my next grow. Planted some seeds that are called "Pineapple Chunk" into starter plugs 2 days ago. The THC & CBD are supposed to be pretty high in this strain, so thought I'd give it a try. Got some of those 6" net pots like I think you use. Man, they are enormous compared to the 3" pots I used last time. Am planning to use that Sure to Grow Hail instead of Hydroton this time.







I missed a little bit of your journal. Are you still using a shop vac to drain your res at water changes or did you find a better way to do it? I suppose that when you lift up the lid of your res, the whole screen lifts up along with the plants, right? Just wondering how that's working out for you. Is there anything that you'd do differently next time?

I got some PVC pipes and some plastic-coated tomato cage wire mesh similar to yours, so I'm just about ready to build a SCROG now, loosely based on your design. Going to try using a fogger again to augment the root feeding. It'll be about half fog, half DWC again.

Looking forward to seeing how your tops develop from this point on. Looking great so far!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hey Jin...the buds look great so far man - beautiful!! Here's a quick shot of my Ace of Spades - 14 days into flower and already starting to purp!


Wow, 14 days? That looks like a vigorous bloomer. Beautiful.



fritz357 said:


> right on jin thanks iv'e heard some horror stories about h202 but if you say your putting that much on them then maybe i'll try it out somewhere close to those levels and see if i can kill it. i got a 4" air disc that bubles it pretty good for just a 2 gal res so maybe i can handle it before the p20 gets here then i'll get my money back. can i fill my lower bucket up as much as possible so some of my hydroton and root mass are sitting in the ro and h202 solution while i run my system for a few hours without hurting anything?
> 
> the afgoo came out alright kinda subpar but the sour grapes was fire ya they were oaksterdam cuts but a few gens down the line and yes they were in soil i have one waterfarm im playing around with that i just got but besides that its soil all the way for me straight ss#4 mix and ff nutes with a couple extra bottles seems to be doin good get about a lb and a quarter a light.
> 
> sorry again jin for putting all my bullshit in your journal but honestly right now im too lazy to start one and see if this many knowlegable respond basicly your journals the shit and i dont wanna be nowhere else


 
No problem, bro. You guys were discussing growing, so it's fine by me.

Yeah, dude. That 3% you get from the drug store is a pussycat. You don't have to dose as high as I did, but I just wanted to point out how much I used to emphasize how safe it is. BTW I used an extra strong dose this time because there was some muck I wanted to clean out. Worked beautifully. I usually use only one large bottle of h202 for 10 gallons of rinse water, not three. 



inhaleindica said:


> I have a question about H2o2. Is there a difference between using hygrozyme and H2o2? Which do you think works better? I have used Hygrozyme and I am not sure if they make a big difference at the moment. They are expensive and might not buy anymore of hygrozyme for soil. I only use them 2-3 times during the plants life cycle veg to harvest. Is this the possibility why my plants don't give me more than 2 oz per plant in soil? In a few weeks I am going to start a hempy bucket grow with my favorite plant so I am wondering if there was an difference, using these two products or use both for better results?


 
Here's the thing about hygrozyme. You guys can fill in the blanks with regard to differences between soil and hydro, but here's my hygrozyme expereience. The stuff actually promotes microbial life in your res. This is supposed to be beneficial, but it sure was mucking things up and causing ph drifts. Now I'm not sure if it was the organics I used briefly (Mother Earth Super Tea), but it seemed the combination of organics and hygrozyme started turning my res into a swamp. 

So that's why I went with a concentrated h202 bath with my last flush... sort of to hit the 'reset' button in the res. So I kind of look at h202 as 'anti-hygrozyme.' **Attention hydro growers, if you have cool, oxygen rich nutrient solution, no need for any of those "Zymes."



hatsofftoya said:


> I find picking up a gram of dank earwax for $40-50 to be of much more value than an eighth of bud from any shop. I ALWAYS regret picking up bud.
> You smoke BHOs, LJ?


What's a BHO? I'm sure I'd smoke it whatever it is. Lol.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What's a BHO? I'm sure I'd smoke it whatever it is. Lol.


You poor, poor man. You need to get a hold of some. You think you get high off of your primo shit, just wait until you get some Bho (butane honey oil)


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Great to hear. Maybe one day you'll get a chiller when the water bottles get to be too much. During summer it's especially hard.
> 
> Yeah 10ml per gallon is good, but if you're just flushing with it, you can use a lot more. I used like 283.3ml per gallon (that's three bottles at 946ml each) because I wanted to give them an extra cleaning, but it was just for a flush.
> 
> The stuff is pretty harmless at 3%, but at almost 290ml a gallon, it cleaned the shit out of my roots. I use that much and it doesn't hurt my plants one bit. In fact they love the added oxygen boost. If you apply any kind of air pressure to h202 solution, the action gets amplified, so an air bubble bath becomes a cleansing purge. H202 is a hydro tub's best friend, so you shouldn't be shy about using it during flush.


If there was a way to Fed Ex u a splif of thanks .. it'd be on it's way already !  

I do have a chiller .. 1/2 HP MONSTER .. however, after the cost of set up material I'm try'n to keep monthly costs down. Time and effort r free .. so for now .. it's cheap P.I.N.A effort ! LOL Plus.. I'm run'n 3 diff totes & strains to find one I want to repeat. 

I've got a feel'n I'll need A/C when flowering comes as humidity has been run'n between 48 - 61% and I don't want bud mold. Can't decide if I should just get vortex fan w/ scrubber instead as I'll need odor control. Your thoughts ?? 

I'm LOVE'N ur canopy shots .. they're so happy and healthy ! Thanks for the detailed tips with H2O2 .. I'm scared to hurt roots in any way.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey, Jin. Been away for a while. Was busy with my other life for a couple of weeks, but I'm back. I love the photo of Anton sleeping with his tongue sticking out. Cats do that sometimes without being high, otherwise I'd worry about him.
> 
> I've also been admiring the even growth of thick vegetation and what looks like a sea of tops now. Do you think that a lot of those tops will develop into donkey dongs? That would be quite a massive harvest if they do.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Anton is a naughty little fat bean. He cracks me up to no end, though... and I love him to death. I'm pretty sure this is the closest bond I've ever had with any pet in all my life. He's pretty amazing... more like a little boy than a cat.

As I mentioned to another poster earlier, I'm not expecting that outrageous donkey-dicking we saw with Diablo. Instead, these will probably have more of the traditional OG appearance (chunky golfballs that are spaced out somewhat).

I never did get the vacuum. As I had hoped initially, the plants are way strong enough for me to pry the lid open at the corners to my heart's content.

Glad to see you climbing back on the hydro horse. Pinepple Chunk has a nice ring to it. Those are indeed the six inchers I use. I plan on switching to hail too. It'll be nice to see your results prior to making the switch.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> You poor, poor man. You need to get a hold of some. You think you get high off of your primo shit, just wait until you get some Bho (butane honey oil)


I'll be sure to mention it the next time I'm at the shop.



Robert4budz said:


> If there was a way to Fed Ex u a splif of thanks .. it'd be on it's way already !
> 
> I do have a chiller .. 1/2 HP MONSTER .. however, after the cost of set up material I'm try'n to keep monthly costs down. Time and effort r free .. so for now .. it's cheap P.I.N.A effort ! LOL Plus.. I'm run'n 3 diff totes & strains to find one I want to repeat.
> 
> ...


A spliff via post would be grand. But we are all good little boyscouts here. Get that, mods?

Whoa, so you got that moster chiller waiting on deck? I'll bet you'll start using it when the plants get bigger. Man, you have such a monster chiller, you could run much, much larger reservoirs and still be frosty cold with zero effort on your part.

You're humidity is high. You're right to think that you need to account for it before flowering gets into full swing. The AC pulls moisture out of the air and ejects water as condensate, so you have the dehumidifying as well as cooling (as well as high power cost unfortunately). If you can manage to pull heat with strategic fans and ducting, then a dehumidifier might be a slightly less expensive alternative. But either way, keeping the air cool and dry is a priority for all growers.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great Job Jin. The girls look great. Pics spectacular as always, and you know I love me some edibles. Keep up the great work buddy!!
What strain is this in the pic? It looks like some tahoe or some OG cross for sure I may be wrong and please forgive me if you already answered this. I didnt find it anywhere. MEGA


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

BHO = Butane Honey Oil. Shit is off the hook. I heard of people taking their whole crop and making bho with it and thought that was absolutely insane... untill I smoked some. You really need a piece to smoke the oil with, it's totally not the same just putting in on herb. Anyways, it's like 95%+ or 99% thc. It tastes just like the bud smells, it's basically essential oil extract, like vanilla extract of something. It hits so smooth and you only need to smoke the tiniest bit to get nice and ripped. And the high is really clean too. Its just amazing. You gotta try some.

I'm sure you've seen earwax, or budder at the co-ops... those are different forms of BHO.

Glowing THC:


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Great Job Jin. The girls look great. Pics spectacular as always, and you know I love me some edibles. Keep up the great work buddy!!
> What strain is this in the pic? It looks like some tahoe or some OG cross for sure I may be wrong and please forgive me if you already answered this. I didnt find it anywhere. MEGA


That's the last of my Jedi OG Kush there.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's the last of my Jedi OG Kush there.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Anytime buddy. That Jedi OG looks amazing. I am a big OG fan and I knew that had to be an OG of some sort. Badass!! Did you grow that yourself? I heard the yield of the Jedi was not the best. What can you tell me about it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 21, 2011)

I love the BHO jig. Looks awesome I heard that shit was amazing. Still have yet to try it. Enjoy!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Anytime buddy. That Jedi OG looks amazing. I am a big OG fan and I knew that had to be an OG of some sort. Badass!! Did you grow that yourself? I heard the yield of the Jedi was not the best. What can you tell me about it? Thanks in advance.


That's Jedi I bought, not grew. I'm a big OG head myself. In fact it's all I smoke and grow. I don't know anything about Jedi other than smoking it. It's a solid OG with dense, earthy characteristics. The high really makes you feel like you're one with the light side of the Force. But when I'm in a darker mood, I'll reach for the Darth Vader OG. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> I love the BHO jig. Looks awesome I heard that shit was amazing. Still have yet to try it. Enjoy!


I'm gonna ask for it next time I'm shopping. I'm sure my place has it... just never knew to ask for it.


----------



## daveroller (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I never did get the vacuum. As I had hoped initially, the plants are way strong enough for me to pry the lid open at the corners to my heart's content.


Ok......... I'm not understanding how you're draining out your res now. How do you get the water out after you pry the lid open? Are you using a water pump?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Ok......... I'm not understanding how you're draining out your res now. How do you get the water out after you pry the lid open? Are you using a water pump?


Yeah, it's just a large 250gph power head. Kinda looks like this:






I just pry the edge of the lid open and stick this (with hose attached) with suction point down into the bottom of my res.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm gonna ask for it next time I'm shopping. I'm sure my place has it... just never knew to ask for it.


The shops down by you might not carry it, but I doubt it. I've heard that because it's processed with butane, it makes it a chemical drug, rather then the whole plant, hash, or kief. I think it depends on rules and regulations in your state. It's not supposed to be made, used or sold in WA because it doesn't comply with RCW 69.51.

On that note, kief hash!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> The shops down by you might not carry it, but I doubt it. I've heard that because it's processed with butane, it makes it a chemical drug, rather then the whole plant, hash, or kief. I think it depends on rules and regulations in your state. It's not supposed to be made, used or sold in WA because it doesn't comply with RCW 69.51.
> 
> On that note, kief hash!


Ah, you're probably right. They probably don't have it, then. And ain't no way I'm gonna mess with fuels to make it myself.

Nice kief harvest. Looks like brown sugar. I want to stick my finger in that.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ah, you're probably right. They probably don't have it, then. And ain't no way I'm gonna mess with fuels to make it myself.
> 
> Nice kief harvest. Looks like brown sugar. I want to stick my finger in that.


I'd check your local shops anyway. I've seen/heard of it in shops up here, so it's not unheard of. And as far as making it goes, I can't wait until I make my own. There's no way I'm paying for that stuff, too damn expensive!

It's about the same consistency, too. We use our kasher (lighter attachment/stirrer) to pull it out of the jar, and it comes up in little chunks


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I'd check your local shops anyway. I've seen/heard of it in shops up here, so it's not unheard of. And as far as making it goes, I can't wait until I make my own. There's no way I'm paying for that stuff, too damn expensive!
> 
> It's about the same consistency, too. We use our kasher (lighter attachment/stirrer) to pull it out of the jar, and it comes up in little chunks


If you do make it, can you document the process in your journal? Or better yet here?


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> If you do make it, can you document the process in your journal? Or better yet here?


Sure, I can post it on mine, and cross post it to yours. I don't have the tools to smoke it, so I haven't been concerned with making it, not to mention that I've been trying to supply my own smoke first! 

The process is pretty simple, though, pack a tube with material, run butane through it into a pyrex dish, then place that dish into another, larger one with warm water in it, and wait. I've heard of people blasting the weed, then letting the container sit until it all evaporates, then they're left with crystals, rather then a liquid. Maybe when I harvest 
some of these plants I'll take my leftovers from this round and make some. Need to get the supplies, first!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Sure, I can post it on mine, and cross post it to yours. I don't have the tools to smoke it, so I haven't been concerned with making it, not to mention that I've been trying to supply my own smoke first!
> 
> The process is pretty simple, though, pack a tube with material, run butane through it into a pyrex dish, then place that dish into another, larger one with warm water in it, and wait. I've heard of people blasting the weed, then letting the container sit until it all evaporates, then they're left with crystals, rather then a liquid. Maybe when I harvest
> some of these plants I'll take my leftovers from this round and make some. Need to get the supplies, first!


Sounds interesting. Would def like to see it done.


----------



## daveroller (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, it's just a large 250gph power head. Kinda looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, thanks for the clarification. I've been thinking of installing a drain on the bottom of my res tub to make it a little easier. I'd have to prop the tub up on two 2x4's to make clearance for the drain pipe underneath.

If that works, maybe I'll even use it to fill the res with water, from the bottom up. I'd have to connect a hose to the drain and rig some kind of funnel up higher that I can pour water into, leading to the hose and then the drain. I know, I need a water top-off tank, but don't have room for one, dang it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Sure, I can post it on mine, and cross post it to yours. I don't have the tools to smoke it, so I haven't been concerned with making it, not to mention that I've been trying to supply my own smoke first!
> 
> The process is pretty simple, though, pack a tube with material, run butane through it into a pyrex dish, then place that dish into another, larger one with warm water in it, and wait. I've heard of people blasting the weed, then letting the container sit until it all evaporates, then they're left with crystals, rather then a liquid. Maybe when I harvest
> some of these plants I'll take my leftovers from this round and make some. Need to get the supplies, first!


Very important step is purging the butane. Vacuum is the best (imo) but people whip it too. There is a major difference in the taste when there is butane left in the mix.

I learned a lot from this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html

I know you didn't ask me, sorry if I'm stepping on anybody's toes.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Very important step is purging the butane. Vacuum is the best (imo) but people whip it too. There is a major difference in the taste when there is butane left in the mix.
> 
> I learned a lot from this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html
> 
> I know you didn't ask me, sorry if I'm stepping on anybody's toes.


It's all good. I'll admit, I skipped a few steps in the explanation of it, I was just going for a quick explanation. Purging is a very important part. That's where it becomes such an issue, the less you purge it, the more butane is in it.

I'm sure that's where these officials have issues with BHO, the residual butane left in the finished product, even if it's only 1PPM, it's still enough to make it a manufactured drug


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What's a BHO? I'm sure I'd smoke it whatever it is. Lol.


Butane Honey/Hash Oil. Starting July of this year, I stopped smoking bud all together, picked up an oil dome set up, and been smoking only waxes and budders. I'll warn ya, if you smoke only BHO, ranging from like 40-80% THC, it will be hard to get high off bud. 

I hear the butane is what really fucks your shit up. So a lot of clubs have CO2 extracted oils and waxes now. 

My local club had em, but they got shut down last week :'( 
RIP Kind Meds

you gotta try smoking some of this shit though. A lot of the hash bar clubs give a free dab for new patients. And it's a pretty fat dab. Expect major throat searing and endless coughing.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Butane Honey/Hash Oil. Starting July of this year, I stopped smoking bud all together, picked up an oil dome set up, and been smoking only waxes and budders. I'll warn ya, if you smoke only BHO, ranging from like 40-80% THC, it will be hard to get high off bud.
> 
> I hear the butane is what really fucks your shit up. So a lot of clubs have CO2 extracted oils and waxes now.
> 
> ...


I actually have had honey oil before, just not sure if it was BHO. I remember we had some really stale White Widow and just a dab of that oil on top of the bowl made it a very dangerous smoke.

I'd better stay away from it. I have superhuman tolerance as it is...


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 21, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Sure, I can post it on mine, and cross post it to yours. I don't have the tools to smoke it, so I haven't been concerned with making it, not to mention that I've been trying to supply my own smoke first!
> 
> The process is pretty simple, though, pack a tube with material, run butane through it into a pyrex dish, then place that dish into another, larger one with warm water in it, and wait. I've heard of people blasting the weed, then letting the container sit until it all evaporates, then they're left with crystals, rather then a liquid. Maybe when I harvest
> some of these plants I'll take my leftovers from this round and make some. Need to get the supplies, first!



Better consistency when whipped with full melt kief. 

If you're looking for smoking tools, check out Highly Educated Ti for nails, or Labworx for skllets. 
Those are the best. Youre alsO gonna want a smaller bong or bubbler.

Edit: you can buy the skillet directly from the makers at www.labworx-skillet.com


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I actually have had honey oil before, just not sure if it was BHO. I remember we had some really stale White Widow and just a dab of that oil on top of the bowl made it a very dangerous smoke.
> 
> I'd better stay away from it. I have superhuman tolerance as it is...


I dunno man... Waxes taste way bomber. Straight up OG flavor, but without that green plant-ish taste. Especially hit off of some Ti.

Edit: This shit fucks with your brain. One time over the summer, I locked myself out of my apartment twice in one day LOL. Short term memory loss: don't gotta say much about that...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> I dunno man... Waxes taste way bomber. Straight up OG flavor, but without that green plant-ish taste. Especially hit off of some Ti.
> 
> Edit: This shit fucks with your brain. One time over the summer, I locked myself out of my apartment twice in one day LOL. Short term memory loss: don't gotta say much about that...


Waxes? I've never tried that.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 21, 2011)

Wax on, wa... FUCK IM HIGH

lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> Wax on, wa... FUCK IM HIGH
> 
> lol


Man, I getta get out of the office and back to my crib. My wake and bake is wearing off and I don't have anything on me right now... Shit!


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Man, I getta get out of the office and back to my crib. My wake and bake is wearing off and I don't have anything on me right now... Shit!


Hope u made it by 4:20 ~ ! I'll have another bing for ya .. just in case u didn't make it !

Do you think res temps could affect PH ?


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Man, I getta get out of the office and back to my crib. My wake and bake is wearing off and I don't have anything on me right now... Shit!


Gotta take some of that trim next time and make some tincture. Gets me through the day


----------



## Gifted (Nov 21, 2011)

I may be growing scrog as well. how tall do you think i should let a seedling get before i tie it down? im using a 600 watt and i wanna fill the screen with one plant


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Happy Holidays!


So that's what your plants really look like.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;JDV2XSbQi2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDV2XSbQi2Q&feature=related[/video]






I'm so fuckin' high right now. I'm coughing my lungs out as I try to type this.






They're comin' in, but these take coaxing, they're not exploders.





Look how short they are. Down with popcorn!

Overhead shots:
























I did quite a bit of pruning tonight to expose the lower branches.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 21, 2011)

Also to Dave, I posted a model similar to the one I use earlier, but here's my actual water change pump. I can't tell you how long and well this little sucker has served me. As you can see it's a little more compact than that clunky similar model, making it ideal for water change purposes.

And to KronikGrower,

All I do to get my fluid out is shove this down deep so that the rim of the suction point is touching the lowest point of the tub bottom. I use this same pump with a short hose to reintroduce my fresh solution. You get the idea.

Plug it in, and that's it! Stupid easy, huh?


----------



## dirk d (Nov 22, 2011)

you're killing it jin! keep up the great work. what else can i say??? lol


----------



## daveroller (Nov 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Also to Dave, I posted a model similar to the one I use earlier, but here's my actual water change pump. I can't tell you how long and well this little sucker has served me. As you can see it's a little more compact than that clunky similar model, making it ideal for water change purposes.
> 
> And to KronikGrower,
> 
> ...


Brilliant! I never thought of using it to pump water back in, but that would be MUCH easier than trying to pour water from a 3-gallon jug into the top of my res. Now this sounds better than my idea. Easier than I thought and no need to raise up the res on 2x4's.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 22, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Hope u made it by 4:20 ~ ! I'll have another bing for ya .. just in case u didn't make it !
> 
> Do you think res temps could affect PH ?


Hey Robert,

Rez temps can affect pH if the temp is too high. This can easily allow slime or something similar to form, which well definitely cause pH fluctuations. What are your rez temps like?

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## KronikGrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Lord, so you don't even crack your lid? I see two black caps in the upper right and left of your rez? likw drain plugs? is that where you put that pump inside your rez?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

KronikGrower said:


> Lord, so you don't even crack your lid? I see two black caps in the upper right and left of your rez? likw drain plugs? is that where you put that pump inside your rez?


No, I just pry open the corners and edges of the tub. The tub lid is pretty strong and flexible. I was worried at first having my plants trained so close to a screen, but it's not a problem at all. I pry it open, the plants flex against the screen a little, but that's all! Those drain plug caps are to allow for probe lines, pump hoses, and power cords.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Brilliant! I never thought of using it to pump water back in, but that would be MUCH easier than trying to pour water from a 3-gallon jug into the top of my res. Now this sounds better than my idea. Easier than I thought and no need to raise up the res on 2x4's.


 
Yeah, that little pump is my all around work horse. I've had it for more than fifteen years.

I used to worry over water maintenance issues when I first started out, but I've come to relax over the years and just let the little pump do all the work. The beauty of doing a fresh RO flush between water changes is that you don't have to worry so much about slurping out every last drop. Example: even if there is a little of the old res solution the pump missed, it will harmlessly dilute into the rinse water. And if the pump misses a little of the rinse water when you drain that out, it's not a problem because it will just harmlessly mix with the new nutrient solution. So don't fret about getting every last drop. Just as long as you get most of it out to a reasonable degree.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The beauty of doing a fresh RO flush between water changes is that you don't have to worry so much about slurping out every last drop. Example: even if there is a little of the old res solution the pump missed, it will harmlessly dilute into the rinse water. And if the pump misses a little of the rinse water when you drain that out, it's not a problem because it will just harmlessly mix with the new nutrient solution. So don't fret about getting every last drop. Just as long as you get most of it out to a reasonable degree.



I do the same thing with in the Undercurrent system with great results!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

dirk d said:


> you're killing it jin! keep up the great work. what else can i say??? lol


Thanks, Dirk!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I do the same thing with in the Undercurrent system with great results!


Man, you post some of the most disturbing pix!


----------



## daveroller (Nov 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Man, you post some of the most disturbing pix!


That's actually somebody's pet. Yes, it's a real dog. The proud owner entered him (her?) in a contest for the world's ugliest dog and it won. Believe it... or not!

Very disturbing. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 22, 2011)

id still give that dog a snuggle. he's probably nice.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> id still give that dog a snuggle. he's probably nice.


spoken like a true animal lover. I'm sure that's not his best photo.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

I am a guy! A dude, a bro, an hombre, a cowboy, a tomcat, a rooster, and sometimes even a gentleman... But I am NOT any of the hot girls appearing anywhere in my thread. I am the guy who photographed the hot girls... But I'm not a hot girl... not even a girl.

Thanks for reading, everyone!

LOL!


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG!!

=P j/k

​


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> What?
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> ...


Yes, it's true... It's all true. Now watch as my journal view count slows down... Lol.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 22, 2011)

Lordjin is really Charlie Sheen

That should boost your journal views


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Lordjin is really Charlie Sheen
> 
> That should boost your journal views


That's Carlos Estevez. I'm getting back to my roots. Lol.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 22, 2011)

That's funny!
The first time I read your thread I thought you where one of the models you'd been featuring, after I read some of your other posts I figured it out.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> That's funny!
> The first time I read your thread I thought you where one of the models you'd been featuring, after I read some of your other posts I figured it out.


Some people just get it.


----------



## rhump11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Your plants look ridiculously great!!!!!!


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 22, 2011)

my p20 just arrived i just ripped out the little tahoe that was in there and sterilized everything i possibly could im gonna run the waterfarm for a few days make sure everything is good then i was planning on pulling out one of my larger tahoes washing of the roots and putting it in there can i do this if iv'e been running fox farm nutes and they are semi organic will this ruin my whole system all over again or is it possible the plant is in 6.5 gallons of ss#4 mix rull of roots am i better off leaving it alone or have people done this before


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

fritz357 said:


> my p20 just arrived i just ripped out the little tahoe that was in there and sterilized everything i possibly could im gonna run the waterfarm for a few days make sure everything is good then i was planning on pulling out one of my larger tahoes washing of the roots and putting it in there can i do this if iv'e been running fox farm nutes and they are semi organic will this ruin my whole system all over again or is it possible the plant is in 6.5 gallons of ss#4 mix rull of roots am i better off leaving it alone or have people done this before


Avoid transplanting from soil to hydro, especially if it is a larger plant with established roots.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

Lookit what I found. Any takers? Cheeze? MMJ?





C'mon, guys. That's a real seed. And it's the first time I've ever found one in my OG head stash.


----------



## fritz357 (Nov 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Avoid transplanting from soil to hydro, especially if it is a larger plant with established roots.


does that mean i'll kill the plant for sure or is it possible? i really wanna flower a plant in hydro and see if there's any difference!


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 22, 2011)

I personally wouldn't do it but it is being done.





woodsmaneh! said:


> Here is how I get my plants veged in dirt into hydro. I clone in Jiffy pots and than into 6" plastic pots with my custom blend of dirt for the next 3 to 4 weeks than into the UC This is my 4th grow doing it this way. So got her loaded tonight.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Jin - coming along nicely. Looks like this thread should be over 300 pages. You could almost make a book. I had to get in on the hot avatar/girly pics. Nice work on bringing out the natural beauty in your girls (plants and humans)! 

I found a male, so tahoe f2's will be had next grow if it's good. Day 14 of the lone Tahoe OG female in soil:

View attachment 1901936

And a male pic - if you're into that sort of thing- haha

View attachment 1901937


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 22, 2011)

fritz357 said:


> does that mean i'll kill the plant for sure or is it possible? i really wanna flower a plant in hydro and see if there's any difference!


post less, read more. each of your 24 posts has been answered like 100x over.

jin, that bagseed looks kinda like a baby dinosaur egg. lol you gonna grow it out? ive got about 20 more seeds from a bunch of OG Kush plants that were a bit stressed... had about 30 to start. they grow out lovely!!! so far, theyve all germ'd, they've all been female, and work great in both hydro and organic soil... had one super short pheno, also had one super tall pheno! over a foot between some nodes! that one i chopped. lol

cant wait to see more, cheers
mr.bond


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> jin, that bagseed looks kinda like a baby dinosaur egg. lol you gonna grow it out? ive got about 20 more seeds from a bunch of OG Kush plants that were a bit stressed... had about 30 to start. they grow out lovely!!! so far, theyve all germ'd, they've all been female, and work great in both hydro and organic soil... had one super short pheno, also had one super tall pheno! over a foot between some nodes! that one i chopped. lol
> 
> cant wait to see more, cheers
> mr.bond


Mr. Bond, I'll prolly give that seed away to Cheeze or MMJ. I'll make them box for it in my living room. Lol. But MMJ is a girl, so Cheeze has to take it easy. Lol. If it's anything like your seeds, worth growing out. Please be a girl!



The Mantis said:


> Hey Jin - coming along nicely. Looks like this thread should be over 300 pages. You could almost make a book. I had to get in on the hot avatar/girly pics. Nice work on bringing out the natural beauty in your girls (plants and humans)!
> 
> I found a male, so tahoe f2's will be had next grow if it's good. Day 14 of the lone Tahoe OG female in soil:
> 
> ...


Comin' along nice, grower. Your commentary and photos are lovely and always welcome. The males, too. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;bQ2ADZTSN54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ2ADZTSN54&feature=related[/video]











They're not all crazy gigantor like the Diablo, but look how pretty my leaves are. Taking it easy on the foliage this time, just like I said I would.





























My how the little ladies have grown, eh?






Well, what can I say? The experience of documenting my grow here has been even more rewarding than last time. Peace and good growing.


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jin! The plants are looking great man! They've changed so much since I last looked here, I've been super busy this past month. I wish you guys lived closer to me lol, I would love to grow one of these cuts outdoor and see how they fare . I've definitely gotta keep checking in on this more frequently, or I'm gonna miss it! Stupid school....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 22, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Jin! The plants are looking great man! They've changed so much since I last looked here, I've been super busy this past month. I wish you guys lived closer to me lol, I would love to grow one of these cuts outdoor and see how they fare . I've definitely gotta keep checking in on this more frequently, or I'm gonna miss it! Stupid school....


Well if it isn't my favorite Lad.

Was wondering where you were. Thanks for poking your head in! Stay in school! Lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

I remember the 80's too well.........I was a Soccer Casual - Paninaro! Soccer Violencia!!!! Fuk yeh....I am chill now though honest.

I had all the PSB albums. favourite tune:
[youtube]pOB2nD4Gd84[/youtube]


----------



## daveroller (Nov 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> They're not all crazy gigantor like the Diablo, but look how pretty my leaves are. Taking it easy on the foliage this time, just like I said I would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your ladies have lots of trichromes on their leaves already. Are those leaves really yellow or is that just the effect of the 1000 watt light? They look super healthy.

Hey, I noticed you guys were discussing different kinds of hash oil the other day. That reminded me of a couple of articles I read recently about something called BKBudder. It's like BHO, but the cannabinoids are extracted in alcohol instead of butane and there's no solvent residue left in it. BKBudder is about 99% THC and other cannabinoids (80-90% THC). Its effect is supposed to be kind of like psilocybin or mescaline, kind of trippy, but much cleaner than smoking pot. Mostly a head high without much body stone I believe.

Here's a good article about BKBudder:
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3589.html

Here's an article about how it can be used as an aphrodisiac for women:
http://bigbudsmag.com/lifestyle/article/discover-marijuana-sex-secret-viagra-makers-dont-want-you-know-november-2011
(Your results may vary... If only it worked every time!)

One more article about it that also talks about ordering it through the mail, something I'd be VERY reluctant to do. But since it's free of residue, maybe you guys in California can find it in your dispensaries?
http://bigbudsmag.com/grow/article/mail-order-marijuana-hash-oil-hashish-november-2011

I agree with you, Jin, that making BHO (using butane) is too dangerous. I don't want to end up like Richard Pryor running down the street all high with my face on fire.

Anyway, I'd like to get a hold of some Budder, because it's so much cleaner to smoke and it's super potent. The high is supposed to be phenomenal, too. The only downside is that you need special paraphernalia to smoke it.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 23, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Your ladies have lots of trichromes on their leaves already. Are those leaves really yellow or is that just the effect of the 1000 watt light? They look super healthy.
> 
> Hey, I noticed you guys were discussing different kinds of hash oil the other day. That reminded me of a couple of articles I read recently about something called BKBudder. It's like BHO, but the cannabinoids are extracted in alcohol instead of butane and there's no solvent residue left in it. BKBudder is about 99% THC and other cannabinoids (80-90% THC). Its effect is supposed to be kind of like psilocybin or mescaline, kind of trippy, but much cleaner than smoking pot. Mostly a head high without much body stone I believe.
> 
> ...


Yeah, now that you mention it, I do recall having a discussion about using butane with one of the shop guys. I'm afraid of ending up like Richard Pryor, too. Dank bud good, fire bad.



DST said:


> I remember the 80's too well.........I was a Soccer Casual - Paninaro! Soccer Violencia!!!! Fuk yeh....I am chill now though honest.
> 
> I had all the PSB albums. favourite tune:
> [youtube]pOB2nD4Gd84[/youtube]


It's all about the Pet Shop Boys, innit?

A reformed soccer (football) hooligan, huh? Why does that not surprise me? And just how reformed, I wonder? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm getting pretty sick of these assholes on RIU going around saying RO is useless and monitoring your ppm is a waste of time.

So these methods and tools were created and exist for no purpose according to their vast wisdom?

Hey look, if your simple-ass caveman methods work for you, fine. But don't go around saying RO and PPM gauges are a sham. Just shut the fuck up and be happy that your simple methods work for you. Don't go around thinking you're some kind of fucking genius and that tools like ppm meters and RO filters exist for no reason. You've just been lucky... That's all.

The vast majority of growers will benefit from monitoring their PPM and filtering their water. Now please shut the fuck up.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lookit what I found. Any takers? Cheeze? MMJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it. You might be lucky to get an dank female out of it or a dank male to breed and create a monster strain?



lordjin said:


> I'm getting pretty sick of these assholes on RIU going around saying RO is useless and monitoring your ppm is a waste of time.
> 
> So these methods and tools were created and exist for no purpose according to their vast wisdom?
> 
> ...


Amen, I have never used RO and I know it will benefit me having more control of what I am feeding the ladies. Especially Hydro! You would have better control of Calmag in your water for sure.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;bQ2ADZTSN54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ2ADZTSN54&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow! has to be 2 of the best looking plants ive seen!  not to mention the chic! splat!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 23, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Do it. You might be lucky to get an dank female out of it or a dank male to breed and create a monster strain?
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, I have never used RO and I know it will benefit me having more control of what I am feeding the ladies. Especially Hydro! You would have better control of Calmag in your water for sure.


Thanks, Inhale. You're so right. Even if it comes up male, it can be crossed with any elite OG female to make a monster. Yes.




vapedup said:


> wow! has to be 2 of the best looking plants ive seen!  not to mention the chic! splat!


You're too kind.


----------



## daveroller (Nov 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lookit what I found. Any takers? Cheeze? MMJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seed is tempting, just because I sprouted a different one yesterday and could use another. But thus far I've only gone with feminized seeds to avoid the hassle of culling out the males. I don't think I'm ready for that yet. My eyes aren't so good and yes I am a chicken.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 23, 2011)

check my update out ! Jin, and i meant what i said! great looking plants!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 23, 2011)

vapedup said:


> check my update out ! Jin, and i meant what i said! great looking plants!


Looks great, dude.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;d370W6KtOng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d370W6KtOng[/video]





Crazy even canopy.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 23, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> Rez temps can affect pH if the temp is too high. This can easily allow slime or something similar to form, which well definitely cause pH fluctuations. What are your rez temps like?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Mr. Bond .. rez btwn 80 - 88 .. till I started the frozen gallon rotation thing. Stay'n btwn 76 - 85 now... from what the fish tank thermometer is say'n. Next cycle I'll get one of those dodads LordJin has here..

note: since frozen gallon's (for cooling) .. PH has been more stable ! Go figure .. lol


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Jin.. just wanted to tell you one of the things I am thankful for is your time and knowledge.. to share with 'strangers'. I have enjoyed watch'n ur results and wish you very happy holidays ! Can u wrap up steph and put her under my tree ?? LoL.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 23, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Hey Jin.. just wanted to tell you one of the things I am thankful for is your time and knowledge.. to share with 'strangers'. I have enjoyed watch'n ur results and wish you very happy holidays ! Can u wrap up steph and put her under my tree ?? LoL.


This is the best I can do, pal. Not quite what you wished for, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 24, 2011)

Stephy looks delicious . Happy Thanksgiving to you folks.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> This is the best I can do, pal. Not quite what you wished for, but it's better than nothing.


It's all good ! I started to bend the girlz over yesterday .. within 4 hrs they'd turned back towards the light. Did you try any super cropping tech on any of ur grows ?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 24, 2011)

Gobble' Gobble' Gickel!!!!

[video=youtube;-z27FKwupds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z27FKwupds[/video]​


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2011)

Today, we fight!
[video=youtube;M149WTrkNR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M149WTrkNR8[/video]















































Keepin' em low, keepin' em dense.











Dig the crystal love on the underside of the leaves.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 24, 2011)

Pack'n on some weight .. lovely lady bumps ! Niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Pack'n on some weight .. lovely lady bumps ! Niiiiiiiiiiice.


Robert,

These are an entirely different animal than the Diablos I grew last. Those were raging beasts, these are delicate, refined ladies that seem to run on their own clockwork. I doubt I'll yield as much as I did last time, but it's gonna be a special smoke... Thanks to my best RIU buddy, 323Cheezy. Hm. Where the hell did he get to?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;rrSiIqCpxB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrSiIqCpxB8[/video]
I hope your computer has good speakers. Smoke a bowl and turn it up LOUD for best results. Two master guitarists in one band = two shreds in one song. Awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> It's all good ! I started to bend the girlz over yesterday .. within 4 hrs they'd turned back towards the light. Did you try any super cropping tech on any of ur grows ?


Even after all my grows, I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I'm still deathly afraid of decapitating my girls. Lol.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought 'super cropping' was just twisting the stems .. or is that LST ?

Emergency help !! There are little 'burn' spotz showing up on just a couple of old growth leaves closest to the hydroton (Pic 2).. it looks like calcium def from what RIU forum pics. (I'm only run'n 250 - 325 ppm on RO water)... should I add CalMag ? 

other tips look like nute burn ? (Pic 3)
Also .. the tips of a few are still that irregular olive drab green color at the tips .. and spread'n back towards the main stem. (Pic 1)

How much of this could be moisture problem ... or root issues with temp/ slime/ etc... ????


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> I thought 'super cropping' was just twisting the stems .. or is that LST ?
> 
> Emergency help !! There are little 'burn' spotz showing up on just a couple of old growth leaves closest to the hydroton (Pic 2).. it looks like calcium def from what RIU forum pics. (I'm only run'n 250 - 325 ppm on RO water)... should I add CalMag ?
> 
> ...


I think 'supercropping' refers to any of the height control methods used to increase yield... topping, training, etc.

That looks like a mild case of nute burn. Is your new growth healthy? If you see even the beginnings of burn spots on newer growth, then it's most likely nute burn. 

You're running AN? Reduce your nutrient concentration significantly and make room for Calmag. Try to get a total ppm of less than 200 with about 50ppm being calmag. I know that sounds super low, but I found that AN Sensi stuff to be super concentrated... easy to overnute. Don't be afraid to keep concentrations low with that stuff. And if your nute solution is constantly under 75f, ideally under 70f, you'll eliminate almost all possible problems.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's all about the Pet Shop Boys, innit?
> 
> A reformed soccer (football) hooligan, huh? Why does that not surprise me? And just how reformed, I wonder? Lol.


I have not rested my head on a plastic pillowed police cell for many years now....the beast still lies within though....



lordjin said:


> Today, we fight!
> [video=youtube;M149WTrkNR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M149WTrkNR8[/video]
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff Jin. Frosty treats lie ahead.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

DST said:


> I have not rested my head on a plastic pillowed police cell for many years now....the beast still lies within though....
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff Jin. Frosty treats lie ahead.


As the football (soccer) fans say, " Oy, oy, oy!"

Police cells with plastic pillows? Wow, you guys have a more enlightened society alright. Last time I was in the tank, there was only cold cement... no pillows, and they took away my shoe laces so I wouldn't hang myself. The funny thing is, there was some joker in another cell pounding at his gate all night screaming, "This is a mistake... I don't belong here... you have to let me out of here" I yelled at him to shut the fuck up from my cell many times. Well, the next morning as I was picking up my belongings at the front counter, I ran into the guy crying all night. It turned out to be the star jock from my junior high/ high school. Mr. "most likely to succeed" was a few cells down from me crying for his mommy all night. We awkwardly greeted each other and I never let on that I was the one telling him to shut the fuck up. Lol!

Edit:
What are friends for? They're for taking the big bag of weed out of your glove box before your car gets impounded. Whew! Lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

hahaha....there's always one banging a cell door, normally me when I was pissed. Actually the only place I encountered plastic pillows was The Netherlands. I was also awoken that morning by a very nice blonde police lady offering me a coffee and a cigarette. I nearly stayed in bed it was so comfy, lol.When I picked up my personal belonging that morning I was signing out and they even gave me back my weed! How good was that. Although the bastards just took about an OZ off me at the Cannabis Cup this week so what goes around comes around (i was on a stall and the place was raided!)

in the UK removal of laces, belts, etc are all standard, you just don't want to get nicked on a Friday night or Saturday at the football as you are in for the weekend until Monday morning court!

And the guy was right, none of us belong there!



lordjin said:


> As the football (soccer) fans say, " Oy, oy, oy!"
> 
> Police cells with plastic pillows? Wow, you guys have a more enlightened society alright. Last time I was in the tank, there was only cold cement... no pillows, and they took away my shoe laces so I wouldn't hang myself. The funny thing is, there was some joker in another cell pounding at his gate all night screaming, "This is a mistake... I don't belong here... you have to let me out of here" I yelled at him to shut the fuck up from my cell many times. Well, the next morning as I was picking up my belongings at the front counter, I ran into the guy crying all night. It turned out to be the star jock from my junior high/ high school. Mr. "most likely to succeed" was a few cells down from me crying for his mommy all night. We awkwardly greeted each other and I never let on that I was the one telling him to shut the fuck up. Lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I think 'supercropping' refers to any of the height control methods used to increase yield... topping, training, etc.
> 
> That looks like a mild case of nute burn. Is your new growth healthy? If you see even the beginnings of burn spots on newer growth, then it's most likely nute burn.
> 
> You're running AN? Reduce your nutrient concentration significantly and make room for Calmag. Try to get a total ppm of less than 200 with about 50ppm being calmag. I know that sounds super low, but I found that AN Sensi stuff to be super concentrated... easy to overnute. Don't be afraid to keep concentrations low with that stuff. And if your nute solution is constantly under 75f, ideally under 70f, you'll eliminate almost all possible problems.


Yup... run'n AN. I'll do a reduction in ppm today ! All new growth is nice .. No issues.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 25, 2011)

Last time i was nabbed was on a thusday night ... so i had to stay in for the whole weekend before i could get out..
Wasnt as bad as i thought... more like a campout with the hommies for the weekend..
There were no pillows i tell u .... but spicy bologna sandwiches that were past out hourly ..
I made a pillow out of about 5 sandwhiches ...if that counts ..they were all plastic wrapped...
Bad part tho .. i was in the south la area and tooken to linwood in compton ....lol
and the next week went right back in .... for the same shit...

Since then i dont mess around anymore .. im as law abiding as it gets...

jin locked up??? how come u ?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Last time i was nabbed was on a thusday night ... so i had to stay in for the whole weekend before i could get out..
> Wasnt as bad as i thought... more like a campout with the hommies for the weekend..
> There were no pillows i tell u .... but spicy bologna sandwiches that were past out hourly ..
> I made a pillow out of about 5 sandwhiches ...if that counts ..they were all plastic wrapped...
> ...


Stunt driving on a six pack and weed.

I guess we're just a bunch of jailbirds in this thread. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

Will Jin find another dinosaur egg in the Goliath? Just took a hit of Jupiter OG with OGXWidow kief sprinkled on top. Ah, yes, the holidays don't seem so bad now...

Edit:
Hey, Cheeze. You gotta try this OGXWidow kief. The chick at the counter recommended it for all hardcore OG heads, so what could I say? It's that pure OG Earth taste in a sticky powder form. If you have dank, pure tasting OG, this will make it X2. Good shit. Super bombed right now. It makes me want to go outside and sit in the sun.

Edit 2:
When it comes to growing OG, this is the shop I measure my nugs against. I would bet my last buck that this place has better OG than the ten places closest to it. Unfortunately their nug vendor is not their clone vendor. That's why I don't get cuts from these guys, but their smoke is always bomb.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 25, 2011)

looks delicious


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 25, 2011)

Jin
I think it's time for a veg cab to keep it perpetual, running out costs to damn much!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Jin
> I think it's time for a veg cab to keep it perpetual, running out costs to damn much!


Yer tellin' me, compadre.

It hurts big time. I could have avoided all this if I started another two right when I harvested Diablo. If I did that I would have been sitting on jars of Diablo while harvesting my new plants. I won't let it happen again.

But the upside is I get to showcase these different elite OG's and give silly smoke reports. Lol.

edit:
If I get a good harvest, it lasts so long that I don't really need a veg cab at all... just so long as I start up within a month of my last harvest. That's how long my harvests last me... even after I vend a little to shops to pay the power bill. So there's nothing really to blame here but my laziness. I don't even need to start a separate veg area, and I'm still too lazy to do it. So it's not so much the speed of my grows, but the longevity of the harvested bud that would make a quasi-perpetual sitch for me... If I don't wait four fucking months to start again that is...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

Old time Maiden fan here. I discovered for the first time today that they redid Wrathchild in 99 with Dickinson singing. Awesome.
[video=youtube;MqUv3xCew9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqUv3xCew9E&feature=related[/video]

Oh my God, and look at this! Someone actually took the time to make an Aces High singalong video. Don't hurt yourself.
[video=youtube;ZO6giM9UAv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO6giM9UAv0&feature=related[/video]
Remembering all the brave men in the Royal Air Force that died fighting the Luftwaffe in WWII. Isn't that what metal bands are for? Maiden was/is one of the most intelligent bands out there. They were feeding history and literature to masses of long hairs in the 80's without them even realizing they were head-banging to "Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner" Lol! I'll fully admit that my first exposure to the myth of Icarus was through Iron Maiden.


----------



## daveroller (Nov 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


>


I couldn't help noticing this pic that you posted a while ago... You didn't have a fungus problem in this grow, did you Jin? Nice to know about another all-natural remedy. I used neem oil in the past on fungus and it worked wonders, too! My plants had been covered with spots of fungus, but the neem oil completely eradicated it and didn't hurt the plants. Neem oil comes from trees I think in India and it cures a lot of problems. I even brush my teeth with neem oil toothpaste now, I was so impressed with it. (Seems to keep them clean for a long time after brushing.)

Crop is looking super healthy, Jin! That screen really keeps it under control and seems to even out the growth. Lots of beautiful tops there.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I couldn't help noticing this pic that you posted a while ago... You didn't have a fungus problem in this grow, did you Jin? Nice to know about another all-natural remedy. I used neem oil in the past on fungus and it worked wonders, too! My plants had been covered with spots of fungus, but the neem oil completely eradicated it and didn't hurt the plants. Neem oil comes from trees I think in India and it cures a lot of problems. I even brush my teeth with neem oil toothpaste now, I was so impressed with it. (Seems to keep them clean for a long time after brushing.)
> 
> Crop is looking super healthy, Jin! That screen really keeps it under control and seems to even out the growth. Lots of beautiful tops there.


Neem is an excellent choice, too. But I have to be careful about using oils because of my concentrated light wattage.

OG's are very prone to PM. There's always a little of it with each grow, and with a scrog, it's even more likely. Control is quite easy with these various products, though.

edit:
You should actually give your plants a light misting with one of these products even before you see any problem.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 25, 2011)

lordjin - We would have been so good friends, me and you.
Have been a hardcore Iron Maiden fanatic since '91! Well, but nowadays I prefer Bruce Dickinsons solo stuff more.

I couldn't agree more about your words about their lyrics. Espascially the Powerslave album which is a trip in the ancient history.
Great and wellwritten lyrics through all their albums but I prefer the writings on the Powerslave and the Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son albums.
even Somewhere In Time has some really good written songs too.

Your plant also seems to love the heavy metal stuff, heh.

How cool isn't this?!
[video=youtube;v9zp4al0eUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9zp4al0eUo[/video]

[video=youtube;dxeVtMrvUNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxeVtMrvUNc[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> lordjin - We would have been so good friends, me and you.
> Have been a hardcore Iron Maiden fanatic since '91! Well, but nowadays I prefer Bruce Dickinsons solo stuff more.
> 
> I couldn't agree more about your words about their lyrics. Espascially the Powerslave album which is a trip in the ancient history.
> ...


Yeah, it's all about the Powerslave, yo. That is the shit.

It seems you're more of a Neo-Maiden fan while I'm way more Old School Maiden. Just goes to show you that truly great bands have the staying power to have fans of different generations.

edit:
Wow, that video is great. Isn't he a classically trained opera singer or something? His voice is incredible. Singing rock must be so easy for him. Poor Paul Dianno.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 25, 2011)

That's not true. Not even a little bit, and I'm feeling a litte bit offended! 

I'm raised with the first four albums (Iron Maiden, Killers, Number Of The Best and Piece Of Mind, yeah).
My personal favourite is Piece Of Mind and the songs Where Eagles Dare and Quest For Fire has always been my favourites.

Even though Iron Maiden still have a high standard, I've lost interest for them after the Brave New World album and it was after that I realized how good
Bruce Dickinson stuff were. Heck, his album Accident Of Birth is heavier than most of Maidens stuff.

Well... just wanted to proove myself that I'm everything but not a 'new time' Iron Maiden fan. Period!

EDIT: But the lyrics on Iron Maiden, Killer and Number Of The Beast isn't THAT amazing imo, therefor I mentioned Powerslave and 7th Son... album.


Sorry for the bad spelling. From Europe.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> That's not true. Not even a little bit, and I'm feeling a litte bit offended!
> 
> I'm raised with the first four albums (Iron Maiden, Killers, Number Of The Best and Piece Of Mind, yeah).
> My personal favourite is Piece Of Mind and the songs Where Eagles Dare and Quest For Fire has always been my favourites.
> ...


Okay, sorry about that. The older albums are great because they still have that raw, punk energy of the early Maiden sound with Dianno, but the lyrics and range of music are limited compared to the shit they started doing when they hired Dickinson. Steve Harris and I forget the other main songwriter, Dave Murray? wanted to take the band into a much more dramatic presentation and they felt Dianno's vocal range wasn't there. Getting Dickinson was the best thing that ever happened to the band. I haven't heard much of his solo stuff outside of Tattooed Millionaire, but it sounds really good in that video... You would never hear a Maiden song like that.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, sorry about that. The older albums are great because they still have that raw, punk energy of the early Maiden sound with Dianno, but the lyrics and range of music are limited compared to the shit they started doing when they hired Dickinson. Steve Harris and I forget the other main songwriter, Dave Murray? wanted to take the band into a much more dramatic presentation and they felt Dianno's vocal range wasn't there. Getting Dickinson was the best thing that ever happened to the band. I haven't heard much of his solo stuff outside of Tattooed Millionaire, but it sounds really good in that video... You would never hear a Maiden song like that.


Hehe, no worries.

I'm totally with you on that. Even though I'm considering myself an "old school Iron Maiden fan" I do however have a hard time with the Killers album. I don't know why... And believe me, I've been 'picked on' in my entire life for that by my friends, like "A metalhead who doesn't like the Killers album? Are you for real?!" and stuff like that, haha.

Yeah, Dave Murray writes some songs but you're probably talking about Adrian Smith (he also plays with Bruce Dickinson on the majority of his solo stuff).

You should really check into his stuff. Since you seems too enjoy the "heavier" stuff more I must recommend the songs "Road To Hell" and "Trumpets Of Jericho".
The albums the songs appear on, Accident Of Birth and The Chemical Weddings is probably considered to be his heaviest albums.

Anyway, good stuff. Maybe another thread sometime we'll discuss this further


----------



## Remy123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Very good thread Lordjin. I don't get the obsession with cats though.. hmmm... I do like the grow and the metal discussion!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;jKDPv3ZLDjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKDPv3ZLDjI[/video]























The nugs are still fairly small, but the density is developing just as it should... tight little golf balls in the making. This is why it costs the most at the dispensaries.

















Trichome ooze brought to you by 1000w hps.











Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

Remy123 said:


> Very good thread Lordjin. I don't get the obsession with cats though.. hmmm... I do like the grow and the metal discussion!!


Just skip the the parts you don't like. Everyone is welcome here... even dog lovers. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> Hehe, no worries.
> 
> I'm totally with you on that. Even though I'm considering myself an "old school Iron Maiden fan" I do however have a hard time with the Killers album. I don't know why... And believe me, I've been 'picked on' in my entire life for that by my friends, like "A metalhead who doesn't like the Killers album? Are you for real?!" and stuff like that, haha.
> 
> ...


Adrian Smith! That's it. Man, I'm getting old. Maiden Forever... Rock! (I just looked for a "Rock!" emoticon but couldn't find one -- get on it, RIU...maybe a little guy holding up the devil sign and head-banging?).

Edit:
And I'm kinda torn about your opinion on Killers. A part of me agrees with your friends, like, "what kind of fucking metal head are you?" But then I also realize you can't really compare something like that to something like Piece of Mind or Powerslave.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Just skip the the parts you don't like. Everyone is welcome here... even dog lovers. Lol.


we better be


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> we better be


Are you a Zep fan or something?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Are you a Zep fan or something?


yeah, why?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> yeah, why?


 [video=youtube;uKVp-atyiVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKVp-atyiVA[/video]
I can do the opening parts and most of the verses in the shower, but the high notes when he starts screaming? I won't try that.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 25, 2011)

jin, looking phenomenal. the trichs have exploded in no time!!! not trying to criticize at all, but im seeing some slight singe on the tips of the hairs... why do you think that is? ive experienced this in the past due to too many nutes (either to the roots, or foilar overload), or sometimes if the hair tips get wet then sit under the light, they can shrivel up like that. i was thinking maybe you sprayed with your Serenade fungicide when the lights were on. You've been keeping a pretty good eye on the PPM so I don't think that is it. just curious because it seems a bit early in the grow for them to start shriveling like normal, toward the end of flower. Although with your dialed in environment its hard to say, the nutes are very available for your plants. whats your normal grow length for this strain? again no criticism here. you have some of the nicest looking plants on here. im more curious for my own information.

great job as usual!!!
cheers, mr.bond


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> jin, looking phenomenal. the trichs have exploded in no time!!! not trying to criticize at all, but im seeing some slight singe on the tips of the hairs... why do you think that is? ive experienced this in the past due to too many nutes (either to the roots, or foilar overload), or sometimes if the hair tips get wet then sit under the light, they can shrivel up like that. i was thinking maybe you sprayed with your Serenade fungicide when the lights were on. You've been keeping a pretty good eye on the PPM so I don't think that is it. just curious because it seems a bit early in the grow for them to start shriveling like normal, toward the end of flower. Although with your dialed in environment its hard to say, the nutes are very available for your plants. whats your normal grow length for this strain? again no criticism here. you have some of the nicest looking plants on here. im more curious for my own information.
> 
> great job as usual!!!
> cheers, mr.bond


Thanks, bond.

I don't think it's the serenade as that's a pretty non-burning light safe product. I am riding the nutes as high as they can possibly take before out and out burning (note how my leaves are erect and pointing upwards). But this is peak week per the AN feed calculator, so after this week, I'll be cutting back to let them use up some of this nute load I'm doing this week. The ph is frozen at 5.6 and they're feeding steadily at 750ppm, so they're in perfect fluid balance. The hairs on the Diablos started drying early, but not as early as these. I'm not worried though, because I've seen this kind of thing with OG's before. The tips of the older hairs dry due to age, but it's not the same kind of drying we see late in bloom when the calyxes are in full swell. The fresh hairs are still asserting themselves. Maybe Cheeze can add his opinion, but I'm not concerned. These plants seem to know exactly what they're doing.

And as we've just completed a full month of flowering, this level of drying is not completely unheard of. The vast majority of hairs on the buds the next node below the top and under are still growing fresh.





And you also have to consider my low humidity and constant, aggressive air exchange.

Edit: And I'm starting to see the first signs of the calyxes forming their teardrop swell, so this kind of drying is actually right on the mark in that sense. And check out how the hairs have hairs. Isn't macro photography great?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

He's gonna kill me.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

I never did find my wide angle lens. There's a few impressive colas at both ends I can't get into the frame.
[video=youtube;M0whFVTxZs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0whFVTxZs8[/video]


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lookin good Lordjin The TaHOE is lookin like a Classy HOE Lol man 2 weeks im flipin my Earth Og and XXX Headband Og in my DWC im gona Scrog It as well! But Again Lookin NICE!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> Lookin good Lordjin The TaHOE is lookin like a Classy HOE Lol man 2 weeks im flipin my Earth Og and XXX Headband Og in my DWC im gona Scrog It as well! But Again Lookin NICE!!


Thanks, hoss. Pix.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 25, 2011)

View attachment 1905817View attachment 1905816

Here you go bro The biggest 2 are the XXX Headband OG 1 is in the far left corner and the 1 is diagnal from it its the tallest there fuckin stinky as hell smells like dank og already and the rest is Earth Og witch there is 8 of them and there pretty dank as well! Hope there as bushed out as yours!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> View attachment 1905817View attachment 1905816
> 
> Here you go bro The biggest 2 are the XXX Headband OG 1 is in the far left corner and the 1 is diagnal from it its the tallest there fuckin stinky as hell smells like dank og already and the rest is Earth Og witch there is 8 of them and there pretty dank as well! Hope there as bushed out as yours!


Looking real good and healthy. I would say if anything your problem is that they're too healthy. Those fuckers are gonna get huge and tall, dude. Any thought on how you'll be managing height?

Great work, btw.

Edit:
your tub is super low pro, which is smart and will help a lot... but you can't underestimate their ability to stretch in the first two to three weeks of 12/12. OG's will catch you napping every time if you're not careful.

Edit 2:
Dig the fuckin' tri-meter. The white tub is a nice touch too. I love a clean, dialed-in system... it makes me feel all gushy inside. How many grows have you done?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well i have 5 years of growing but good growing i would say 2 years now i probably got like 16+ DWC grows! And as for the Height issue Im gona toss the net up in a week maybe 2 but i have to cut clones first then ill throw the net over them and let them go! Im sitting for the ride its gona be a crazy grow! Ive done a few Og grows in this system pehand and those were vicious as well.Yeah you gotta have the good combo meter so bluelab was it Lol! But I'm hoping for your frostyness on my buds in flower!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> Well i have 5 years of growing but good growing i would say 2 years now i probably got like 16+ DWC grows! And as for the Height issue Im gona toss the net up in a week maybe 2 but i have to cut clones first then ill throw the net over them and let them go! Im sitting for the ride its gona be a crazy grow! Ive done a few Og grows in this system pehand and those were vicious as well.Yeah you gotta have the good combo meter so bluelab was it Lol! But I'm hoping for your frostyness on my buds in flower!!


Here's to frostiness. Best of luck... er, best of frost.

Ah, a net, huh? I figured you weren't a noob. Keep us updated here please. Thank you and good day.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 26, 2011)

Will do and you keep it frosty as well!!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

Jin, did you hear the Stone Roses are getting back together (poor old Ian must have ran out of dosh, lol)?

Christ I have been to see Ian Brown sing a few times and he is tragic live. He can certainly put a tune together, but his signing is just woeful, lol. Love the Roses though, you got your tunes sorted!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

how much does this type of stash cost you lad?


lordjin said:


> Will Jin find another dinosaur egg in the Goliath? Just took a hit of Jupiter OG with OGXWidow kief sprinkled on top. Ah, yes, the holidays don't seem so bad now...
> 
> Edit:
> Hey, Cheeze. You gotta try this OGXWidow kief. The chick at the counter recommended it for all hardcore OG heads, so what could I say? It's that pure OG Earth taste in a sticky powder form. If you have dank, pure tasting OG, this will make it X2. Good shit. Super bombed right now. It makes me want to go outside and sit in the sun.
> ...


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm gonna' guess $125?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Jin, did you hear the Stone Roses are getting back together (poor old Ian must have ran out of dosh, lol)?
> 
> Christ I have been to see Ian Brown sing a few times and he is tragic live. He can certainly put a tune together, but his signing is just woeful, lol. Love the Roses though, you got your tunes sorted!!!!


Wow, really? I didn't know they were reuniting. Interesting.

Agree. The only thing worse is his dancing, though. Atrocious. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> how much does this type of stash cost you lad?





UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I'm gonna' guess $125?


With the special Black Friday discount, I only gave up 65US for five grams of bud and they threw in that keif because the girl at the shop loves me. That's with a discount.

edit:
you put up the weirdest pictures, UCDWC... Love 'em. Only thing is, I'm used to being the weirdest guy in the room... so I find you a little shocking. I'm no longer the weirdest guy in the room because of you. You should get an award for that if you consider how odd a person I am. Lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 26, 2011)

I planted a seed, since I only have one pheno currently.
Hoping it's an Indica, and I think it's a 50/50 chance of being Headband or Trainwreck, two unmarked containers..

Hoping for Headband

$65 for 5g of flowers?

Sounds like another for-profit dispensary..
I don't know what LA prices are like, but it's $10/g up here in the PNW, and they all hook it up fat anyways.
Oz's go from 200-280. 

Now I know you're smoking some primo OG's down there, but it's not like there isn't good bud in the Northwest, haha.
+I know that kief is totally worth it.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 26, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I planted a seed, since I only have one pheno currently.
> Hoping it's an Indica, and I think it's a 50/50 chance of being Headband or Trainwreck, two unmarked containers..
> 
> Hoping for Headband
> ...


Yeah, you guys are so lucky. I know you have just as good (better) weed for way cheaper up north... it's even better just up in Northern Cali if I'm not mistaken. LA is expensive as hell. And mind, I paid 65 WITh a fucking discount...and I thought I got a good deal (i did by LA standards). It hurts, brother. I'm growing as fast as I can, believe me.

LA, snobby and overpriced weed scene. That's us. It's not hard to see why so many hate us. Lol. "Like Gee? I wonder what kind of shit is being smoked when Snoop hangs out with Kobe?"


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

Well in the Dam as a buying customer you will pay around 60 euro for a decent 5 gram bag of kush from a coffeeshop (if you are lucky) Normally around 14-15 euro per gram for good weed. Then you have the big players, GHS, Barnyes, that charge 18 euro + for some product...shocking!!!

Ian Brown dancing....oh lordy! lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Well in the Dam as a buying customer you will pay around 60 euro for a decent 5 gram bag of kush from a coffeeshop (if you are lucky) Normally around 14-15 euro per gram for good weed. Then you have the big players, GHS, Barnyes, that charge 18 euro + for some product...shocking!!!
> 
> Ian Brown dancing....oh lordy! lol.


It's sounds like the Dam pricing ain't too different from the LA pricing. That's comforting somehow.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

pic of part of the menu from the only American owned coffeeshop in Amsterdam, the Grey Area.....70 bucks for my very own strain the DOG


----------



## lordjin (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zblr8g3P7tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zblr8g3P7tw[/video]
They're starting to swell.























I think I'm starting to swell a little too. 






























It's def starting to crowd up top down. Man, I'm so tempted to overnute... Lol.





Do I even have to tell you how unbelievably strong the smell is?


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;Zblr8g3P7tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zblr8g3P7tw[/video]
> They're starting to swell.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't even think about overnuting lol. They are growing just perfectly and appreciating the ppm range go a lil higher they will burrrrnnnnnn lol!

You don't need to speak how strong they smell. I remember my Tahoe, I was living on the 2nd floor with no filter or masking product. It was stinking up by day 25 and by day 30 I could smell it like 100 feet away outside. I was like shit, shit. I had to buy some ona gels and it worked really good. Whew. I need to buy a filter.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey, Cheeze. Where the hell are you? I was just tending to the garden and got some sticky on my hands by accident. It smells like straight up pure OG, bro. Nice cut. Bravo. None of that lemon candy nonsense, just the signature OG smell. Incredible. You and your club should be just as proud as I am.






As the extremely early trichome development suggested, these are gonna give us a real good crystal show.





This is the kind of shit I can like hardly wait to smoke. The crystal coverage reminds me of that Ghost OG. The high on that one was one of the best I've ever grown. These look superior to that cut in every way, so I can just imagine what it's gonna smoke like. Yum.

How will it rate against the Platinum? I think it's gonna have more crystals than this. Here's the Plat in late bloom.






But the real one to beat is the Ghost. Here she is:






The Diablo, as you can see, was rather ho-hom in the trichome department by comparison:






I think these Tahoes are gonna show me something new in crystal development.

















Accidentally scraping a top with my wrist, it felt like a rock already. This is where I cut back on the Sensi Bloom A&B and increase the Kushie Kush. This is sort of the AN version of the Koolbloom load I used to do with GH.

Edit:
Hey, Cheeze, not to toot my own horn too much, but if I were your club, I would print these out and hang them on the walls. I really must congratulate you for your fine selection. Cuts don't get any more legit bomb OG than this.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 26, 2011)

gorgeous!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 26, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Don't even think about overnuting lol. They are growing just perfectly and appreciating the ppm range go a lil higher they will burrrrnnnnnn lol!
> 
> You don't need to speak how strong they smell. I remember my Tahoe, I was living on the 2nd floor with no filter or masking product. It was stinking up by day 25 and by day 30 I could smell it like 100 feet away outside. I was like shit, shit. I had to buy some ona gels and it worked really good. Whew. I need to buy a filter.


The Tahoe is an exceptional cut. They're not exploding all over the place like the Diablo, but the Diablo isn't a true OG? Right, Cheeze?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm glad I photographed the development of this grow every step of the way. I have a detailed visual record that I can refer to. Here is a brief photo montage. Sort of a recap. Ah, the memories...

Hey, remember these, Cheeze? Remember how I wasn't looking and Anton almost ate them? Good save, you two!












Then I had a little ph problem with that cruddy old airstone. But they managed to survive my idiocy and grew somehow.












Keeping the system clean.






And clones become plants!



































Behold the power of hydroponic vigor...


















And here's how they were right before I flipped to 12/12. Where does the time go?





And wham bam thank you, ma'am. That's how we scrog with two plants.

The screen has worked better than I had hoped. The top colas are even and at a very safe distance from my light. Stretching stopped ages ago.


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful man! I can tell this is going to be one of those "I wish I could have smoked that" harvests of yours lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Beautiful man! I can tell this is going to be one of those "I wish I could have smoked that" harvests of yours lol


This is gonna be one of my best in terms of quality... even if it's not a monster yield, and I don't expect it'll be one of my heaviest harvests...


----------



## BluBerry (Nov 27, 2011)

*Looking Awesome LJ! I'm glad that you enjoy the Scrog method and it is working well for you. Beautiful plants!!
As far as prices go. I'm a LONG way from LA or Cali and the prices are $100-$125 a 1/4 or $25 a gram.
So I think you got a great deal if you paid $65 for almost a 1/4 of some goodie. 
I started growing my own to save me money on that high priced shit. Keep up the good work!
Oh and no pressure, but I'm seeing how much you pull from two plants and 1000 watts and see how close I can get with my 400 watt and 2-3 plants. I'm still a little ways behind you though and still in mid veg. I know it's not about the quantity as much as the quality, but if you can have both then that's more awesome. Lol!
*


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking really frosty Jin! Nice work. Here's my seed start tahoe at day 18 where you can see the beauty of the plant structure and a close-up shot of the top flower (not best quality pic - used camera phone)

 - I'm not getting the trich development you did at day 18. Not even close. I'll try a macro shot later tonight....hopefully I'll find some ice somewhere


----------



## Psychild (Nov 27, 2011)

Your plants look amazing Jin! But I must ask, who's the girl?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Your plants look amazing Jin! But I must ask, who's the girl?


Re-post of previous explanatory entry:


lordjin said:


> Yes, I'm a photographer.
> 
> The ladies are:
> Zinn Star, professional art model and brand new mommy (I'm not the father unfortunately).
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Looking really frosty Jin! Nice work. Here's my seed start tahoe at day 18 where you can see the beauty of the plant structure and a close-up shot of the top flower (not best quality pic - used camera phone)
> 
> View attachment 1907980View attachment 1907981 - I'm not getting the trich development you did at day 18. Not even close. I'll try a macro shot later tonight....hopefully I'll find some ice somewhere


I also have a dazzling amount of light trapped in a small space, and I've gotten pretty good with macro photography. I'm sure you have crystals, I'm just better at exploiting them with a camera... yikes!

She's looking good and strong, btw.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! Cali Logan is something else! Bad bitch. &#8730;


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Wow! Cali Logan is something else! Bad bitch. &#8730;


One of the baddest.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking Awesome LJ! I'm glad that you enjoy the Scrog method and it is working well for you. Beautiful plants!!
> As far as prices go. I'm a LONG way from LA or Cali and the prices are $100-$125 a 1/4 or $25 a gram.
> So I think you got a great deal if you paid $65 for almost a 1/4 of some goodie.
> I started growing my own to save me money on that high priced shit. Keep up the good work!
> ...


Thanks, Blu. That made me feel a little better. Lol.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> One of the baddest.


Cali is one of his baddest ! Stephy's pretty mean too .. so here's a couple of my mean bitches.

Got lids for the hydroton to help lower humidity .. A/C is next on tap. Pineapple Express (pic 1); AK 48 (pic 2); the pair (pic 3); Northern lights bent over (pic 4).

Got some of that Serenade stuff to prevent mold/ fungus , etc. Whooooa does that stuff smell .. like some balsamic salad dress'n ! LoL.

They haven't exploded yet .. had to dial ppm back to 200 or under .. I think the mix btwn your set up and AN nutes really amplifies things. Kushes must just streach more than indica's ??


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Cali is one of his baddest ! Stephy's pretty mean too .. so here's a couple of my mean bitches.
> 
> Got lids for the hydroton to help lower humidity .. A/C is next on tap. Pineapple Express (pic 1); AK 48 (pic 2); the pair (pic 3); Northern lights bent over (pic 4).
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah. Easy with that Serenade stuff. For babies like that a very light spritzing is all they need. The thing about serenade is this: It stinks and if you give larger plants a good soak, the smell will linger for several days. But one should not worry that this will interfere with the smell of the bud, as it's a product intended for use on rose bushes. That powerful organic smell stays around for a couple of days and fades into this antiseptic after-aroma that eventually fades away completely. That smell hanging around lets you know that the serenade is continuing to work and protect your plants against mold, mildew, and pests. It's really great stuff.

I don't use that harsh splattery spray bottle it comes in. I use a super fine atomizing sprayer I lifted out of my photography stuff. It shoots out a micro fine mist spray and is perfect for plant care.

Your plants look great. And your proactive treatment with Serenade will ensure a mold/mildew free grow. Nice work!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

So I've been thinking about possible system upgrades for my next (especially since this scrog thing is working so well). My biggest challenge is controlling temps due to the massive light I have crammed in that tiny box.

This is the Fresca Sol water cooled tube. It requires a massive external res with a 500gph pump constantly circulating 50 gallons of water through that clear water cavity surrounding the bulb. There is some loss of lumens, but the fact that you can keep a 1000w hid 6" from your plants more than makes up for it.

I'm getting it for my next grow.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 27, 2011)

how do you spray around the buds ...using serenade...
Can you spray the buds with seranade.????


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> how do you spray around the buds ...using serenade...
> Can you spray the buds with seranade.????


Yes. Serenade is completely safe on all flowering plants up to the day of harvest.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I don't use that harsh splattery spray bottle it comes in. I use a super fine atomizing sprayer I lifted out of my photography stuff. It shoots out a micro fine mist spray and is perfect for plant care.
> 
> Your plants look great. And your proactive treatment with Serenade will ensure a mold/mildew free grow. Nice work!


Yup.. figured out that bottle sprayer shot loads instead of misting! Wiped everything down .. was thrilled to see all the ladies still happy this am. Thanks for the compliment Jin .. they're not as far along as I thought they'd be .. but considering they didn't break through from seed till 3 wks ago .. I guess I'm gauge'n um against ur kushies .. from clone .. is not fair to them. lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Yup.. figured out that bottle sprayer shot loads instead of misting! Wiped everything down .. was thrilled to see all the ladies still happy this am. Thanks for the compliment Jin .. they're not as far along as I thought they'd be .. but considering they didn't break through from seed till 3 wks ago .. I guess I'm gauge'n um against ur kushies .. from clone .. is not fair to them. lol


Plants love it. I actually see even more vigorous health in the plants overall right after a treatment.

Yup, you gotta give a little development time for the seedlings. Can't compare it to clones.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 27, 2011)

How long after the 'smell' goes away do you treat again ? Also, I spoke to hydro guy about 3% h2o2 ... said there might be 'other' stuff in there plants don't like .. recommends the 35% stuff .. but I'm toooo scared to use it ! Gonna do first h202 bath today while I rez change (w 3% @ 280ml per gallon).

Note to self: More totes = more work ! Gotta upgrade system next cycle to ONE main rez !


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> How long after the 'smell' goes away do you treat again ? Also, I spoke to hydro guy about 3% h2o2 ... said there might be 'other' stuff in there plants don't like .. recommends the 35% stuff .. but I'm toooo scared to use it ! Gonna do first h202 bath today while I rez change (w 3% @ 280ml per gallon).
> 
> Note to self: More totes = more work ! Gotta upgrade system next cycle to ONE main rez !


The smell should go away within seven days, which is the recommended time to wait between treatments.

Yeah, I tend to agree with the hydro guy for a change. It's not a sin to use the regular 3% stuff just as a flushing agent, but if you're actually gonna run it in your res as an additive, a light concentration of the food grade stuff is best.

Edit:
Unless there is a lot of brown muck you want to clear away, you don't need to use that much. I used that much because I had a slight muck problem from some organics I used earlier in the grow. If you don't have any particular muck problem, just go with one third of that dose (one bottle instead of three). 

And before you h202 die-hards bite my head off, I know something like one bottle of 3% h202 isn't a reliable method of total microbe annihilation. But my suggestion is that if your roots aren't dirty and you're just using it for maintenance purposes, a light dose of the 3% is quite innocuous to your plants while exciting greater action in your bubblers and sprayers, gently assisting in the flush/purge.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;4WU6DpFFWTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WU6DpFFWTM[/video]
It's really coming along nicely. I'm detecting some slight yellowing in the larger leaves due to the N cut back.


















These aren't two photos of the same bud believe it or not. The uniformity of bud development is worth noticing.





Chunking up good and proper. This time the jungle is staying low.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG great bud uniformity, a sign of a stable strain. frosty and delicious. ive seen with my OG strain some early yellowing as well... you gonna just let it cruise for now? some will add a little more N to prolong healthy foilage, some will ride it out to keep bud production at peak growth... youre at 6-8-18 right now with the sensi+KK so pretty balanced. i would let it cruise for now, its totally rockin the bud booster... YUM

pour some of these nugs on a bowl of cereal, yummmmmmmm *drool*

cheers, mr.bond


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ohhh Boy Jin Man Im gona bust in my pants!! Lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> OMG great bud uniformity, a sign of a stable strain. frosty and delicious. ive seen with my OG strain some early yellowing as well... you gonna just let it cruise for now? some will add a little more N to prolong healthy foilage, some will ride it out to keep bud production at peak growth... youre at 6-8-18 right now with the sensi+KK so pretty balanced. i would let it cruise for now, its totally rockin the bud booster... YUM
> 
> pour some of these nugs on a bowl of cereal, yummmmmmmm *drool*
> 
> cheers, mr.bond


Whoa, you sure know your nute numbers. Impressive.



HungryMan420 said:


> Ohhh Boy Jin Man Im gona bust in my pants!! Lol


Yikes!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, have you guys ever seen this before? Don't you just hate it when bits of unburned green bud get sucked through that hole in your glass bowl and end up in your bong water? Me too. Don't you just hate those metal screens that get fucked up after two bowls and defeat the purpose of a glass smoke anyway?





This is by far the smallest piece of glass paraphernalia I have ever bought. Yes you guessed it. It's a glass screen. It's basically the world's smallest, most expensive jack at 2.99.

You slimply place it snugly over the gaping black hole of your glass bowl... that hole that sucks precious bud particles, unsmoked, wasted down the drain.






Your favorite ground bud is then tightly packed right over it.






Look ma! No particles! And this is how we use the "glass screen," Kiddies.





Keep is sane, keep it glass. Peace.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Whoa, you sure know your nute numbers. Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!


JK bro looks super good im trowin mine in flower on saturday so it should be fun!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, have you guys ever seen this before? Don't you just hate it when bits of unburned green bud get sucked through that hole in your glass bowl and end up in your bong water? Me too. Don't you just hate those metal screens that get fucked up after two bowls and defeat the purpose of a glass smoke anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glass Screens bro they been around a lil minet now there good to have!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> Glass Screens bro they been around a lil minet now there good to have!


I feel so silly. Here I thought I had discovered the wheel and sliced bread all over again. Shit.

Why the fuck didn't the guy at the smoke shop tell me about them sooner? Asshole.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I tend to agree with the hydro guy for a change. It's not a sin to use the regular 3% stuff just as a flushing agent, but if you're actually gonna run it in your res as an additive, a light concentration of the food grade stuff is best.
> 
> Edit:
> Unless there is a lot of brown muck you want to clear away, you don't need to use that much. I used that much because I had a slight muck problem from some organics I used earlier in the grow. If you don't have any particular muck problem, just go with one third of that dose (one bottle instead of three).


Aaaaaccckkkkkkk [email protected] NOW you tell me 1/3 ~!!  No muck problems .. but did notice alot of hydroton 'debris' at the bottom of each rez .. with that slight earthy, fish pond smell. The PE & AK48 .. did NOT like the h2o2 bath ! Bit wilted .. is that NORMAL ???

Fresh nutes tho .. 1/3 CalMag .. 1/3 AN Sensi A .. 1/3 AN Sensi B .. to 5 Gal ='s 210 ppm..


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Aaaaaccckkkkkkk [email protected] NOW you tell me 1/3 ~!!  No muck problems .. but did notice alot of hydroton 'debris' at the bottom of each rez .. with that slight earthy, fish pond smell. The PE & AK48 .. did NOT like the h2o2 bath ! Bit wilted .. is that NORMAL ???
> 
> Fresh nutes tho .. 1/3 CalMag .. 1/3 AN Sensi A .. 1/3 AN Sensi B .. to 5 Gal ='s 210 ppm..


They'll be fine. You just didn't need to use that much, but no damage was done. That slightly earthy, fish pond smell, I think of it as 'aquarium smell' is entirely normal.


----------



## WeJuana (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, have you guys ever seen this before? Don't you just hate it when bits of unburned green bud get sucked through that hole in your glass bowl and end up in your bong water? Me too. Don't you just hate those metal screens that get fucked up after two bowls and defeat the purpose of a glass smoke anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think the glass screen is snazzly, you should check into the "activated carbon filters" which stops all resin before it gets into your piece and save your lungs!!!


----------



## WeJuana (Nov 27, 2011)

WeJuana said:


> If you think the glass screen is snazzly, you should check into the "activated carbon filters" which stops all resin before it gets into your piece and save your lungs!!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> JK bro looks super good im trowin mine in flower on saturday so it should be fun!


Ha ha! No worries, bro! You should win an award for a comment like that. Or at least get a free jay of this weed! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

WeJuana said:


>


That looks cool. I know there's a lot of gadgetry out there I'm not taking advantage of. I'm a pretty primitive pot smoker I'll admit. Getting all excited about the glass screen on Riu. I should have known better. I'm such an idiot. Will I ever live this down on RIU? Mods? Can we get an entry erase here, please? Lol. I'm kind of a brute when it comes to smoking.


----------



## WeJuana (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That looks cool. I know there's a lot of gadgetry out there I'm not taking advantage of. I'm a pretty primitive pot smoker I'll admit. Getting all excited about the glass screen on Riu. I should have known better. I'm such an idiot. Will I ever live this down on RIU? Mods? Can we get an entry erase here, please? Lol. I'm kind of a brute when it comes to smoking.


I was the same way! It's never a bad thing, having the ability to find novelty in the simple things. haha


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

WeJuana said:


> I was the same way! It's never a bad thing, having the ability to find novelty in the simple things. haha


Right on, brohamjonovich.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 28, 2011)

Your good bro i found out about the screens 6 months ago so they havent been around that long but yea those carbon filters alo come in cotton filters as well


----------



## WeJuana (Nov 28, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> Your good bro i found out about the screens 6 months ago so they havent been around that long but yea those carbon filters alo come in cotton filters as well


That's so sick! I have to go look these up now


----------



## mensabarbie (Nov 28, 2011)

lookin good!


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, have you guys ever seen this before? Don't you just hate it when bits of unburned green bud get sucked through that hole in your glass bowl and end up in your bong water? Me too. Don't you just hate those metal screens that get fucked up after two bowls and defeat the purpose of a glass smoke anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen those glass screens before as well used them. I stopped using them since I keep losing them haha. I keep forgetting that I have a glass screen and throw away the ashes along with it by mistake ha. You could find them for 1 dollar at a few different head shops. Especially Hollywood.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Perhaps you could try to get a smaller pinched bowl Jin. I also used to have one of the glass screen jobs, but spent my life picking it out of the ashtray, lol. Nice funky little shape on that one though. I then got a reducing slide and a smaller bowl with a tight pinch on it. Also means I can lift the bowl out with the sliding connector which is never hot either (since I broke my roor bowl with little handle on it!)

I also find that if you go a bit gentle with your bong i.e some people like to suck like mofo's and snap the bowl back, but I find that a bit of a waste and yes, you end up with green in the water....grrrr, what a waste of precious 'erb like you say. 

Anyhoo, each to their own lad.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

About the water cooling tube, those things are cool as hell, but I can let you know that enough airflow over a 1000w will let you get buds within 6". I have a 465 cfm fan pulling over my 1k and my buds are limited only by bleaching, not by heat. Just wanted to give you a heads up before you dropped a bunch of cash on a whole water cooling setup.

And I'm glad the scrog is working out so well for you. Plants look oh so very happy.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Perhaps you could try to get a smaller pinched bowl Jin. I also used to have one of the glass screen jobs, but spent my life picking it out of the ashtray, lol. Nice funky little shape on that one though. I then got a reducing slide and a smaller bowl with a tight pinch on it. Also means I can lift the bowl out with the sliding connector which is never hot either (since I broke my roor bowl with little handle on it!)
> 
> I also find that if you go a bit gentle with your bong i.e some people like to suck like mofo's and snap the bowl back, but I find that a bit of a waste and yes, you end up with green in the water....grrrr, what a waste of precious 'erb like you say.
> 
> Anyhoo, each to their own lad.


Yeah, nothing more annoying than a 'hard sucker.' You never know who you're handing your bong to. Lol. I only bought one like an idiot. I'll go back and buy a jarful. I already almost threw it away twice in my ash. 

I'll have to look into what you're describing when I have more cash lying around.



inhaleindica said:


> I have seen those glass screens before as well used them. I stopped using them since I keep losing them haha. I keep forgetting that I have a glass screen and throw away the ashes along with it by mistake ha. You could find them for 1 dollar at a few different head shops. Especially Hollywood.


I love them. Not only does it keep the weed particles from getting sucked through, it actually changes the way the weed smokes because the air pull is regulated by that little thing. Makes your weed tase better and you don't waste any. Just so damned tiny...



HungryMan420 said:


> Your good bro i found out about the screens 6 months ago so they havent been around that long but yea those carbon filters alo come in cotton filters as well


Yeah, I wish I knew about them sooner. I understand it's a fairly new thing as my shop just got stock by request from other customers.



jigfresh said:


> About the water cooling tube, those things are cool as hell, but I can let you know that enough airflow over a 1000w will let you get buds within 6". I have a 465 cfm fan pulling over my 1k and my buds are limited only by bleaching, not by heat. Just wanted to give you a heads up before you dropped a bunch of cash on a whole water cooling setup.
> 
> And I'm glad the scrog is working out so well for you. Plants look oh so very happy.


Yeah, I'm controlling my heat pretty well as it is, but it comes down to the cost of running an air conditioner compressor and a fan vs. just one water pump. The power consumption cost will be reduced considerably I think. Plus if I can cut down on some of the air current, the foliage won't suffer as much.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> lookin good!


Thanks, sweetie. You should come over for a smoke. I might even give you a foot massage. Lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 28, 2011)

Im the foot massage master!
Got my whole technique down and everything....
Ive giving a mutherfuckin million foot massages and none of them meant nothing....
(Foot massages are the perfect afrodesiac tho)

Hey jin ... You ever gave a man a foot massage....???

just playing it was a pulp fiction monment...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Im the foot massage master!
> Got my whole technique down and everything....
> Ive giving a mutherfuckin million foot massages and none of them meant nothing....
> (Foot massages are the perfect afrodesiac tho)
> ...


That stupid movie stole that whole 'foot massage' thing from me. When I first saw it, I was pretty upset.

No, I have never laid my hands on the disguting feet of a man. Keep your shoes on, cheeze, keep your shoes on. Lol.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 28, 2011)

omg, i have the most ticklish feet lol. i laugh when i put on flipflops. i love foot massages 

what r u guys doing today?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> omg, i have the most ticklish feet lol. i laugh when i put on flipflops. i love foot massages
> 
> what r u guys doing today?


I'm NOT massaging cheeze's feet.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm NOT massaging cheeze's feet.


Eeeewwwwww.. bad visiual ! Quick.. post some pics of Cali and Steph ! LoL Speak'n of foot massages .. that h2o2 bath did something nice as the ladies this am are as Perky as cold nipples.. whew.

However, I did have a small bunch of roots get caught in one of the pumps and rip off. Do you have roots into ur pump ? Best way to alleviate ? Pantyhoes ?


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 28, 2011)

Feets are for walking, no more.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Eeeewwwwww.. bad visiual ! Quick.. post some pics of Cali and Steph ! LoL Speak'n of foot massages .. that h2o2 bath did something nice as the ladies this am are as Perky as cold nipples.. whew.
> 
> However, I did have a small bunch of roots get caught in one of the pumps and rip off. Do you have roots into ur pump ? Best way to alleviate ? Pantyhoes ?


I'm at work right now... don't have access to Stephy pix, don't have access to Cali pix... Nooooo....

Yeah, I think the oxygen boost tweaked their nipples.

I don't know what to tell you, boss. The roots just get everywhere. I just grab a fistful and try to push it away from the pumps as best I can. Usually okay, but wrapping your pump's suction point with pantyhose will help. Just be sure to rinse the buildup off that pantyhose screen periodically.


----------



## HiImNick (Nov 28, 2011)

Not a huge fan of glass screens. I always lose mines  so they end up being a waste of money. Carbon filters are great except when you accidentally pull the ash through, your coco-carbon tastes kind of janky, so you can't really pull through. Plus, unless you have a really tall bong, carbon filters are kind of awkward to use on small to medium size bongs. I like to at least be able to look at the bowl as I'm smoking so I can corner it. I do consider myself a bowl-sniper ^_^

If you're looking for a bowl that does something similar to glass screens, it's worth checking out the Hi-Si bowls that have five holes on the bottom instead of just one. Not too great for sharing party bowls but fantastic for uber-clean snappers and also a perfect fit for the U and Mushroom percs typical of Hi-Si's. They're a little weak, though, and break somewhat easily. And replacement bowls are (I think) $40 each (unless you talk up the cute girl at the smoke shop I went to on Haight lol).


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;b2wBHBC8SUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2wBHBC8SUE[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> Feets are for walking, no more.


Yeah, never understood the whole foot fetish thing, but I will drink the bathwater of a beautiful woman.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmmm.. pot smoke'n Miley looks healthy, refreshed AND Happy. Enter Paris Hilton & Lindsay Lohan .. coke whores .. um yeah .. weed is classified the same as coke ! Cummonnnnnnnn !

Thanks for at least post'n pics of ladies after that cheesey foot image !

By the way .. those glass screens have been around for at least 12 yrs .. in the PNW anyway. If you let the resin build up a bit (i.e. blow ash out for a few instead of dump'n bowl) .. it'll stick in there better .. or just burn some sheesh.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Hmmm.. pot smoke'n Miley looks healthy, refreshed AND Happy. Enter Paris Hilton & Lindsay Lohan .. coke whores .. um yeah .. weed is classified the same as coke ! Cummonnnnnnnn !
> 
> Thanks for at least post'n pics of ladies after that cheesey foot image !
> 
> By the way .. those glass screens have been around for at least 12 yrs .. in the PNW anyway. If you let the resin build up a bit (i.e. blow ash out for a few instead of dump'n bowl) .. it'll stick in there better .. or just burn some sheesh.


Yeah, see? Pot is good for you.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it's high time I touched upon an issue I've been concerned with for the past several years: Katy Perry's body. Particularly her boobs. I'm not sure where I was or what I was doing when I first saw Katy Perry's breasts... but my life would never be the same again.





Now I'm not too sure, but someone told me the other day that she sings songs or something like that. Well, I don't know if that's true, but whatever.

Now I think we've all heard of a reputation preceding someone? Well in Katy's case, it was clearly her breasts and not her reputation. Those girls could revive a corpse.






She does really well in the 'fashiony' looking photo shoots because she's quite tall and leggy... But her ass leaves something to be desired. Notice how you never see Katy striking sexy ass shots?





Not as great going as coming unfortunately...






I'm not too sure what this is... but I'm strangely drawn to it...






Oh, I guess she does sing.






Blue hair, pink hair, black hair, anything goes with great boobs.






And I do believe it's the very first time a body part has hosted Saturday Night Live? Making history those boobs!






Hello? Talk show hosts? Who could be a more delightful guest than these two?






And remember this fake photo? Not a bad looking girl, whoever she is, but I knew it wasn't my Katy the moment I saw it.






Sometimes even Katy is surprised by how amazing her tits are...












So to recap:





Do not





underestimate





these tits...

Well it looks like you've come a long way, Katy.





Through it all, at least I have the comfort of knowing that those are real and they've always been there.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll hand you back the weird crown now!..... please wear it with pride like I have.


















Ps she really does have some nice fun bags!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I'll hand you back the weird crown now!..... please wear it with pride like I have.


 
Hello, weird crown. How my head has missed you.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 28, 2011)

you guys are freaks. LOL!! 

cheers


----------



## Skull Full of Bong Hits (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey guys!

Been in the shadows for a while now and I just finished reading through this entire thread. Yes the entire thread, I know, I'm sorry Jin but I'm a detail-obsessed kind of guy myself and every page of this is filled with great documentation of a clinically operated and loving hydro closet scrog. And if not that, beautiful original portraits of naked women, good music, and fun shenanigans with awesome people! I'm pretty sure this is the most fun grow journal there is, it has literally been addicting to me to read this, I've stayed up too late (early) reading it multiple times. I crave knowledge so much lately.

I'm a young noob researching for my first indoor project and this has been the perfect journal for me. I've gathered so much from reading the whole shebang day-to-day, it let me tap into the feel of what it's like to grow. Seriously, fuck writing a book, if you just simply re-organize this thread for the purposes of instructing noobs, it's already all there. I was so happy you diagrammed your setup for us, if you made those basics clear right away, this thread can be your book. Unless you want to make a buck, which I can understand, but I think knowledge should be free and I think you do too.

So I really just want to say thank you, to Jin especially, but to you other cool cats who've been cruising for the duration as well. I'm dedicating my first grow journal to the patrons of this thread. It'll pop up after the New Year. If I could send you all a bit of my future harvest, you'd be puffing some for sure. Wish I lived in LA sometimes...

The ladies look wonderful Jin and I can't wait til they finish flowering! I swear I can smell them when I look at the macros...man. I'll actually be active in this thread now, see ya around!

Oh, and of course for you other metal stoners...lol

[video=youtube;VhDRRm_fNww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhDRRm_fNww[/video]

Peace out, rock on, up the irons!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2011)

Skull Full of Bong Hits said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Been in the shadows for a while now and I just finished reading through this entire thread. Yes the entire thread, I know, I'm sorry Jin but I'm a detail-obsessed kind of guy myself and every page of this is filled with great documentation of a clinically operated and loving hydro closet scrog. And if not that, beautiful original portraits of naked women, good music, and fun shenanigans with awesome people! I'm pretty sure this is the most fun grow journal there is, it has literally been addicting to me to read this, I've stayed up too late (early) reading it multiple times. I crave knowledge so much lately.
> 
> ...


Now you see? That's a fucking comment to a thread.

Hell it's for a comment like that that all these fucking guys (and gals) post journals of their grows. 

Mods? Mods? Hello? I don't know this guy nor did I pay him one cent.






Why thank you ever so much Skull, I'm not really sure if I have the words... for a change. Lol. No seriously, thanks, stoner. Your comment has really moved me. Let the ganja angels sing in high heaven! I just smoked some of this here Lunar OG Kush and I dedicate my bowl to you, brother. I'm having trouble typing right now... so fuck it, I'll end it with that.

Your thoughtful comment is appreciated.


----------



## Skull Full of Bong Hits (Nov 28, 2011)

You put the work in man and the thread is a peaceful and enjoyable learning experience. It's awesome that you can still find that on the internet if you look in the right place. No surprise that  is what brings it out of the shitpile. So let them angels sing and let's cover the Earth in green! Peace! My next bowl to you all too


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Jin.. looks like you've inspired yet another w/ ur lovely ladies in bloom! 

Not sure what this is (pic) .. Root rot or fungus ? Try'n to keep root temps down .. but still see 82 at the end of the day  !! 

I did notice brown on two of the largest NL plants roots .. added 2 more air stones w/ ur style pump, ZHO from botanicare ?, and adding frozen bottles to drop temps. Anything I missed ? Frick I hope I don't have root rot .. I did start in jiffy pots.. so am just hope'n it's from that .. but they weren't brown before h2o2 dip yesterday.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Hey Jin.. looks like you've inspired yet another w/ ur lovely ladies in bloom!
> 
> Not sure what this is (pic) .. Root rot or fungus ? Try'n to keep root temps down .. but still see 82 at the end of the day  !! If not root rot .. what do leaves look like in early root rot ?


That looks like it could be a fungal infection. Did you treat your plants with Serenade? More on that in my update. You said your roots look good and there's no slime?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

Skull Full of Bong Hits said:


> You put the work in man and the thread is a peaceful and enjoyable learning experience. It's awesome that you can still find that on the internet if you look in the right place. No surprise that  is what brings it out of the shitpile. So let them angels sing and let's cover the Earth in green! Peace! My next bowl to you all too


I dedicate tonight's update to you.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;RPK_ukIj7dY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPK_ukIj7dY[/video]
Alright, Skulls. This one's for you, buddy.











I gave them their follow up treatment of Serenade tonight. So if you see anything that looks like a PM spot, it isn't. It's just a trick of the light or a lighter spot on the leaf. As I noted in an earlier post, PM is common especially with OG's. Of the various remedies I've tried, nothing beats Serenade. Use it. I won't say any more. And yes, you can use it all stages of growth, and directly on your buds.






These nugs have me pretty jazzed. They're not the huge kind but the hard kind. These are gonna look small but weigh a ton.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 29, 2011)

WOW ! u GOT it going .. ON !!! U certainly know how to pose dem ladies 
Thanks for ur tips ..


----------



## Skull Full of Bong Hits (Nov 29, 2011)

Aw I feel all warm and fuzzy inside, thanks Jin! 

Looking phenomenal, those buds have gotta be getting so compact! Pure ice on those serrated leaves. How happy are you to thrust open your cab and have all those colas smiling back at you? Every time I see the canopy shot I feel like they're saying "Sup dude!" Really wishing we had Internet Smell-o-Vision right about now...damn suppressed technology...How long do you think you have until harvest? 

Thanks again for the dedz, you're the man! The Ganja Man 

Edit: 3k posts, damn.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

Skull Full of Bong Hits said:


> Aw I feel all warm and fuzzy inside, thanks Jin!
> 
> Looking phenomenal, those buds have gotta be getting so compact! Pure ice on those serrated leaves. How happy are you to thrust open your cab and have all those colas smiling back at you? Every time I see the canopy shot I feel like they're saying "Sup dude!" Really wishing we had Internet Smell-o-Vision right about now...damn suppressed technology...How long do you think you have until harvest?
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro. They change every day that's for sure. I don't know how well it comes across since I update daily, but if you skip back a couple of days you see more of a difference.






I'll respond to you by singing the praises of Serenade some more. My compact atomizer bottle is 59ml. I treated them with three bottles worth the first time around about a week ago. It kept the leaves super clean, but I noticed some PM creeping back in the last couple of days... just tiny bits mind. I think it was because I concentrated on the leaves in the initial spraying. This time I concentrated the spray on the buds and bud leaves using only one and a half atomizer bottles. Bye bye mildew. Neat, huh?


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Was that a wee bit of PM there Jin, glad you got it in time. Lee Scratch Perry, what can I say, I love the bloody man, he is so wacko he made Jacko look like a bore. I have seen him in Amsterdam and he was also fantastic live, he just mumbles on and makes things up as he goes along!!! If you haven't already, you need to start checking out On-U sound System, Adrian Sherwood, Bim Sherman and all the other posse, Dub Syndicate, etc. These guys are from the UK and have done a lot of work with Lee. I love Dub Reggae! I love a lot of things....loving is good, hating is bad. One love bru!!!!

[youtube]eRgwKcsWTNI[/youtube]

And some other class tunes fae Adrian, Mark Stewart, Lee and Dub syndicate....
[youtube]9pr2mLe8AV0[/youtube]
[youtube]nPwcIRkOjGg[/youtube]
[youtube]goB2lWYmegc[/youtube]


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 29, 2011)

katy has hot breasts but they are just implants. anyone can buy boobs, not to say they can't be attractive bc often times they look better than the real thing.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> katy has hot breasts but they are just implants. anyone can buy boobs, not to say they can't be attractive bc often times they look better than the real thing.


Those aren't implants. Believe me, I know. I'm a doctor.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Was that a wee bit of PM there Jin, glad you got it in time. Lee Scratch Perry, what can I say, I love the bloody man, he is so wacko he made Jacko look like a bore. I have seen him in Amsterdam and he was also fantastic live, he just mumbles on and makes things up as he goes along!!! If you haven't already, you need to start checking out On-U sound System, Adrian Sherwood, Bim Sherman and all the other posse, Dub Syndicate, etc. These guys are from the UK and have done a lot of work with Lee. I love Dub Reggae! I love a lot of things....loving is good, hating is bad. One love bru!!!!
> 
> [youtube]eRgwKcsWTNI[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Great musical taste.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Believe me, I know. I'm a doctor.


 
With hands like a surgeon ehhhh?


Edit: Hey man those are looking too healthy ...
I wouldnt even worry about anything... u got this....

Edit 2(jin style)...
Im gonna try and get a sulfer burner next run if i can fit it in the budget...
You thought serande was stanky..
And eagle 20 is the pm killer... nthing beats its...
So strong u have to use it before flower...
Thats what my club did to thier mothers..
I still manage to fuck em up tho...lol


----------



## HiImNick (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Jin! Do you think that Serenade can be used as a preventative disease control? If so, I'ma have to get me some 

Edit: and a little music before I have finals and return to my cave lol

[video=youtube;Ptbqn-7VJUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptbqn-7VJUk[/video]

[video=youtube;lF0KUGmCH_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF0KUGmCH_0[/video]

[video=youtube;s3CLch0hUHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3CLch0hUHc&list=FLeqD2aQ7-fSo8PDmtgqPuJw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/video]

[video=youtube;TUwRGPxCG_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUwRGPxCG_Y[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey, I'm a man. And few people remind me more of this fact than Sofia. I mean, Jesus... I have a thing for spicy Latin women, so you can imagine.






This is just too much beautiful, bouncing womanhood. Few actors are hot and genuinely funny. Sofia is the exception.






Even in a slightly more conservative top, those love pillows take center stage. They will not be denied.

I don't watch much TV, but understand she's on a popular sitcom. I have to admit that I'm much more interested in the bikini modeling she did in her younger years:












I've often noticed that God is stingy with T&A. He gives lotsa women T but no A or A but no T. The total package is not common and always a sight to behold.


















She's surprisingly the mother of a full grown son. Not too bad himself. Not only is she hot, she makes more attractive people to inhabit this earth. What an angel. And note how gracefully she's aged. Still hot. She's the ultimate MILF.






As a photographer it's important for me to study videos like this. Research purposes...
[video=youtube;XknJdDaw134]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XknJdDaw134&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

you dirty dog!!!
I like it!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Hey Jin! Do you think that Serenade can be used as a preventative disease control? If so, I'ma have to get me some


Yes, that's actually the best way to use it. You're supposed to give it a light misting even before you see any problem.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> you dirty dog!!!
> I like it!


Sofia spices up anything she touches... including my journal.



323cheezy said:


> With hands like a surgeon ehhhh?
> 
> 
> Edit: Hey man those are looking too healthy ...
> ...


Yeah, after so many OG grows, I'm pretty used to a little PM.

See, there's that sulfur burning thing again. I'm afraid of burning things... to make hash or raise co2 levels or control PM. Fire bad, fire bad.

I think I'll stick to Serenade. Not only does it clear away PM instantly, the plants seem to spring up with health after they get sprayed with it. It's mostly water with a tiny percentage of good bacteria that eats fungus and mildew and kills bugs... but I think there's something else in there that the plants really like. It's a good foliar spray in addition to disease control.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Those aren't implants. Believe me, I know. I'm a doctor.


i don't buy it. all those girls in entertainment have fake boobs and they all deny it. it's a great boob job but a boob job no doubt.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

Not everyones as blessed as you mary....lol
....

Edit ... this ones for jin...no homo...

[youtube]lzzkuVJCFQI?version=3[/youtube]


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i don't buy it. all those girls in entertainment have fake boobs and they all deny it. it's a great boob job but a boob job no doubt.


It's the way they hang that gives it away mostly... but fake boobs just don't cleave the way natural boobs do when pushed up and together, either. Real breasts are also evident because of the way the actual mammary region blends with the underlying pectoral area. Katy's tits blend too well overall with the landscape of her chest to be fake. If you notice the last pic in my Katy Perry entry, you'll see she had big knockers before she became famous. She's explained in interviews that she just lost a little weight, but her big naturals stayed around. I think it's true. I've seen (and felt) some good ones, but no boob job is that good.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 29, 2011)

lindsay lohan has a pretty good fake pair but they are indeed fake!! if you have size B or C boobs and you get breast implants, they can look very natural because you have the tissue to cover the implant. britney denied her fakies for years, they were still fake, though i think she either had them removed or reduced. there are a lot of good surgeons out there, ask the ones who operated on adriana lima and allessandra ambrosio. they both look very natural. i never trust a boob as real when it comes to a entertainer.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Not everyones as blessed as you mary....lol
> ....
> 
> Edit ... this ones for jin...no homo...
> ...


Hey, hey... let's keep it clean. This is a family-oriented marijuana growing journal.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> lindsay lohan has a pretty good fake pair but they are indeed fake!! if you have size B or C boobs and you get breast implants, they can look very natural because you have the tissue to cover the implant. britney denied her fakies for years, they were still fake, though i think she either had them removed or reduced. there are a lot of good surgeons out there, ask the ones who operated on adriana lima and allessandra ambrosio. they both look very natural. i never trust a boob as real when it comes to a entertainer.


Oh, don't get me started on Lindsay... Lol.

Hm, maybe you're right. But that early Katy Perry picture removes all doubt. If anything, Katy got a breast reduction surgery.

Edit:
Then per your points, I guess the only real way to know is by squeezing... gently of course... Lol.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 29, 2011)

people get boobs before they become famous... i don't know. i just wouldn't believe they were real unless i saw a chest MRI LOL. that's how i am.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

what did i do?...sorry...


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 29, 2011)

i am not blessed either, mine are pretty average size, i just wear a good bra  thanks though cheezy, you really know how to make a girl feel good about herself.

i am going to the mountain in a bit.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

I would agree ... there some real science goin into boobs today ....
A family oriented , marijuana grow, with allot of boobs...
nice jin ....

Edit ...
I was gonna say that jin...
I have pretty big manboobs,,,,
Im about to hit some pushups right now...
Gotta keeep em nice and perky..lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i am not blessed either, mine are pretty average size, i just wear a good bra


Me too. It's all about casting the illusion of a slim form.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> what did i do?...sorry...





323cheezy said:


> I would agree ... there some real science goin into boobs today ....
> A family oriented , marijuana grow, with allot of boobs...
> nice jin ....


Don't make me come down there, young man. I _*WILL*_ take this belt off.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i am not blessed either, mine are pretty average size, i just wear a good bra  thanks though cheezy, you really know how to make a girl feel good about herself.
> 
> i am going to the mountain in a bit.


Tell that to my best friend ... the alien panda bear...aka my cheez

Hey cool..wish i could go ...
but im working 2 jobs now.... how am i gonna grow these plants...???


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Edit ...
> I was gonna say that jin...
> I have pretty big manboobs,,,,
> Im about to hit some pushups right now...
> Gotta keeep em nice and perky..lol


I think that is popularly known as "TMI."


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 29, 2011)

lofl, 2 jobs???!! you're overloaded with jobs. i still need 1 job...

boofuckenhooo, i lost my blue skirt, the one i wear every time i hike. sux. i hope i find it.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

you left it at my house.....lofl... just kidding.. i had to say that ...lol

You probly make more in one hour working than i do all day...
There temp jobs... you can come laugh at me at toys r us...
But dont you dare go to nordstroms and see me in my monkey suite..
I have to be very professional there...lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> you left it at my house.....lofl... just kidding.. i had to say that ...lol
> 
> You probly make more in one hour working than i do all day...
> There temp jobs... you can come laugh at me at toys r us...
> ...


Oh, which Nordstrom? You have to wear a suit? Where's my camera? I'll have to go down there and be a 'difficult customer.'

Edit:
It takes years of hard work and dedication to get yourself into a situation where you're getting paid for doing next to nothing. I'm glad I paid my dues and put in the work. Now I just kick my feet up most of the day, play on RIU, and collect a paycheck twice a month.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 29, 2011)

ooooh sweet!!! that's one of my favorite stores. if i evr get some cash, i will come and u can show me some stuff so we look professional. i am a shopping addict but lately clothes aren't a priority so i am cheap. spend any cash on bills and eating out.

ooh and haha, do u have my blue skirt? i've been looking for it!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheezy has a job! Cheezy has a job!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

he has 2 by all accounts!!!!


lordjin said:


> Cheezy has a job! Cheezy has a job!


Never heard of Soifa but I sure do like her ass! As well as all her other bits and bobs.....


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> he has 2 by all accounts!!!!.


more like 5 jobs...
Besides the ones i mentioned.... i have to make sure my gf is well fed and entertained , thats a full time one by all means...
Also i have to grow my plants... and lastly updating my journal and being a weed critic on wt... is also kinda like another job....
so many jobs yet so little time.....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> more like 5 jobs...
> Besides the ones i mentioned.... i have to make sure my gf is well fed and entertained , thats a full time one by all means...
> Also i have to grow my plants... and lastly updating my journal and being a weed critic on wt... is also kinda like another job....
> so many jobs yet so little time.....


more like 6 jobs.

You're my clone delivery person... or did you forget about that one?


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> ooooh sweet!!! that's one of my favorite stores. if i evr get some cash, i will come and u can show me some stuff so we look professional. i am a shopping addict but lately clothes aren't a priority so i am cheap. spend any cash on bills and eating out.
> 
> ooh and haha, do u have my blue skirt? i've been looking for it!


hey maybe i can buy u a new skirt..... im keeping the blue one.....???
Might i suggest some spandex booty shorts instead...?lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, which Nordstrom? You have to wear a suit? Where's my camera? I'll have to go down there and be a 'difficult customer.'
> 
> Edit:
> It takes years of hard work and dedication to get yourself into a situation where you're getting paid for doing next to nothing. I'm glad I paid my dues and put in the work. Now I just kick my feet up most of the day, play on RIU, and collect a paycheck twice a month.


i envy you brother....


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

oh dear, you are a busy little cheezer. No time to kick back and relax eh, busy with roll it up and growing weed and being a critic on weed.....really all thos things? I don't know how you find the time lad, hehe......you should probably send us all your weed then since you got no time to smoke the stuff obviously!! Still waiting for ma other present but I guess with all them jobs you haven't had time! huh, in a huph now


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hey maybe i can buy u a new skirt..... im keeping the blue one.....???
> Might i suggest some spandex booty shorts instead...?lol


Hey now! What's going on in my journal?

Blue is all wrong on you, Cheezy. Makes your butt look big.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i envy you brother....


You should. My life is good.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> you should probably send us all your weed then since you got no time to smoke the stuff obviously!! Still waiting for ma other present but I guess with all them jobs you haven't had time! huh, in a huph now


I feel so bad about my presents... that i promised to send....
I think kevin murphy hates me cause i promised to send him something too...
Really new to sending things internationally ... i had the thing sent back to me .... and been putting it off...
like i just bask in guilt everyday ....

Dst ... i tried to contact your email long ago ...
But i think i did something wrong ... cause i dont think u got the message....
Ill definately get on it ... once i can....

ps... jin i was gonna add that too...
Im jins delivery guy too ....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

So moving right down the line, we arrive at Olivia Munn. I can't remember where I saw her first... must have been that geeky video game channel. I'm always astounded when a chick is funny... really funny, while looking like this. One of life's rarest breeds is a beautiful funny woman.


















But it was when she appeared on the Daily Show that I really started noticing her.











I'm not a huge fan of Asian women, but there's a certain way about Olivia that turns me on big time. I think she somehow brings sexy and dorky together.


















I think Olivia served as the main inspiration for my Playboy for geeks idea.

















Ultra dorky. Ultra hot.

Olivia Munn? Thumbs up!


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 29, 2011)

Very Nice!








What do you know about Chalize Therons Breasts?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

My knowledge of Charlize's breasts isn't as full or well-rounded as my knowledge of other breasts, but I know a thing or two.

I've soaked up Charlize plenty and have enjoyed her acting work.





What's intriguing about her is how she can go from sweet and pleasant...

to seductive and dangerous...











She even played a sexy, futuristic assassin once.

Charlize's breasts aren't huge by any stretch, but they're pretty and pert just like their owner.






Did I mention that she does sexy very well?


















I've admired how Charlize has explored her sexuality openly in her body of work. She's not afraid to show her breasts in films. I like that about her.












And who could forget the nude modeling she did for a few photo spreads in major men's publications?











All in all, the world is a little better with Charlize in it.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Those aren't implants. Believe me, I know. I'm a doctor.


DOCTA GREENTHUMB THAT IS

docta docta!


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 29, 2011)

_"Yeah, after so many OG grows, I'm pretty used to a little PM.

See, there's that sulfur burning thing again. I'm afraid of burning things... to make hash or raise co2 levels or control PM. Fire bad, fire bad.

I think I'll stick to Serenade. Not only does it clear away PM instantly, the plants seem to spring up with health after they get sprayed with it. It's mostly water with a tiny percentage of good bacteria that eats fungus and mildew and kills bugs... but *I think there's something else in there that the plants really like*. It's a good foliar spray in addition to disease control."_

It's that bacilus subtilis strain of good bacteria in the Serenade. I've noticed similar results (plant 'upspring') after applying Heisenberg's tea formula via foilar, which I find also works as a control for PM. just the presence of the bacilus bacteria helps keep the plant and buds healthy and even scares away bud worms/caterpillars/moths/butterfiles. they hate it! plus the half-life on that bacteria is short so it dissipates within a matter of hours making it safe for consumption.

for those who don't know the formula, here is the link:
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, don't get me started on Lindsay... Lol.
> 
> Hm, maybe you're right. But that early Katy Perry picture removes all doubt. If anything, Katy got a breast reduction surgery.
> 
> ...


theres always the taste test... haha

i volunteer as a taster!!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> theres always the taste test... haha
> 
> i volunteer as a taster!!!


A real tit and a fake tit taste the same.... unless the real tit is lactating. Then the real tit tastes like milk.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> _"Yeah, after so many OG grows, I'm pretty used to a little PM.
> 
> See, there's that sulfur burning thing again. I'm afraid of burning things... to make hash or raise co2 levels or control PM. Fire bad, fire bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me that this is about pot-growing, not Charlize Theron's breasts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 29, 2011)

Keeley Hazell,English,Natural.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 29, 2011)

i wish i had her body!!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i wish i had her body!!


That makes two of us.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Keeley Hazell,English,Natural.
> 
> View attachment 1911837View attachment 1911838View attachment 1911839View attachment 1911840View attachment 1911841View attachment 1911850View attachment 1911851


You mean this Keely Hazell?






I'm not that familiar with this particular field of study, but the evidence strongly suggests that I should investigate. The entire page three girl genre has always been on my radar, though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep,that's the chick. A personal fave.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

I recall stating in an earlier post that oxygen is dissolved into the res solution by the action of the bubbles. While this is partially true, it's not occurring under the surface of the water, but through the agitation at surface. And the greater the surface area of your water, the more oxygen will dissolve into the res. 

Kinda makes you wonder about DWC buckets with an air stone in it.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I recall stating in an earlier post that oxygen is dissolved into the res solution by the action of the bubbles. While this is partially true, it's not occurring under the surface of the water, but through the agitation at surface. And the greater the surface area of your water, the more oxygen will dissolve into the res.
> 
> Kinda makes you wonder about DWC buckets with an air stone in it.


Yes in fact air stones give very little DO to the res solution. The plants get more of an effect from it by the bubbles popping against the roots. As you said surface agitation is where it all comes from. This is why we see such awesome root growth in UC systems, because the pumped return is splashing down into the primary rez. I've also seen studies where a 12" freefall of water into the rez will create a similar DO rate just through exposure to the surrounding air during freefall.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> Yes in fact air stones give very little DO to the res solution. The plants get more of an effect from it by the bubbles popping against the roots. As you said surface agitation is where it all comes from. This is why we see such awesome root growth in UC systems, because the pumped return is splashing down into the primary rez. I've also seen studies where a 12" freefall of water into the rez will create a similar DO rate just through exposure to the surrounding air during freefall.


That's interesting and makes complete sense... making clearer the concept of UC as well. Yeah, it's the waterfall and the current infusing the water with oxy, not the bubbles.

For the longest time I had the incorrect idea that it was the bubbles themselves. So those micro airstones are hogwash. It turns out it's the large surface area of my res being agitated by the bubbles along with the constant waterfall drip of my sprayers (and the chiller return line) that makes my plants grow. Not the air in the bubbles themselves.


----------



## dirk d (Nov 29, 2011)

i love charlize theron! I love everything about her! there is nothing i would change on her at all! perfection in my eyes.

P.S. i actually come to your journal for the excellent articles by the way.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 29, 2011)

I feel like the water return line adds very little to the overall d.o in my Uc system.

just my 2 cents


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> I feel like the water return line adds very little to the overall d.o in my Uc system.
> 
> just my 2 cents


You bastard! I'll only take that from you. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i love charlize theron! I love everything about her! there is nothing i would change on her at all! perfection in my eyes.
> 
> P.S. i actually come to your journal for the excellent articles by the way.


Yeah, I like Charlize a lot too. Can you tell? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;4KDnzvGWYCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KDnzvGWYCA[/video]
Okay, so just a quickie tonight. Chunk, chunk, boom!
























Oh my God! Someone ripped a page out of my book and pasted it up here!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

I know what you must be thinking. "Where is Jessica Biel's butt in all of this?"

Fear not, I leave no stone unturned. Her butt is here. In my journal. Where it belongs.





























Is that Katie Holmes back there? She looks gross.

The moral of this story? Man does not live by breasts alone. Hear that, Katy Perry?


----------



## Skull Full of Bong Hits (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol'd when I saw the title of the update. Tahoe's lookin' mighty sexy, can't get enough of it. I like Tahoe, it behaves pretty uniquely it seems and it sounds kind of rare and magical in a subdued way being named after that location. A plant with personality, what a cool grow.

Still planning my own cab cannabis cultivating campaign, and I've been thinking about this....Is it plausible to do just plain old DWC as opposed to a spray design (bubbleponics) for 2 or 3 plants in one large reservoir? Or are separate buckets the better idea? Because electricity costs are going to be a big factor in maintaining stealth for me and cutting costs is always good, so not getting a water pump for a spray system would save me there (also isn't a submersible water pump noisy and doesn't it raise your res. temp.?), but is it worth it to cut that cost for one large reservoir? One reservoir would mean you only have one to maintain and change and PPM and PH would be more easily balanced in a larger body of solution right? Also, wouldn't a cooler serve as a reservoir better than a tote, being insulated and having UV blocking designs and even anti-microbial linings and drains? I suppose it doesn't matter in your system though with the external res and chiller, which I don't think I can swing for the record. You say your bill is pretty high with this setup, yeah? Mine will probably turn out a lesser edition of yours, unfortunately, but hopefully that won't restrict good growing too much. 

Thanks for reading, rock on with your bad selves!


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

In Dutch, Ik heb *ZIN* in, means I have an attraction, or a desire for...i.e Zin is to want something, interesting the ZINN gives me ZIN......lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2011)

I love that booty, the buds are rockin' too! What a cool thread..... 
I like big butts and I cannot lie! 
 puff, puff, pass......


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 30, 2011)

boy jin ...you sure love to talk about ass n tities...dont ya?
I think your getting a little too comfortable ...heh...
Lets focus on those tahoes....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> In Dutch, Ik heb *ZIN* in, means I have an attraction, or a desire for...i.e Zin is to want something, interesting the ZINN gives me ZIN......lol.


Yes, Zinn gives me zin as well. That's actually very cool. She's such a sweetheart.



colocowboy said:


> I love that booty, the buds are rockin' too! What a cool thread.....
> I like big butts and I cannot lie!
> puff, puff, pass......


Peanut butter and jelly, cake and ice cream, champagne and strawberries, beans and rice, chicken and waffles... Bud and Booty.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

just ignore cheezey mate, carry on as you are.....lol



323cheezy said:


> boy jin ...you sure love to talk about ass n tities...dont ya?
> I think your getting a little too comfortable ...heh...
> Lets focus on those tahoes....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

Skull Full of Bong Hits said:


> Lol'd when I saw the title of the update. Tahoe's lookin' mighty sexy, can't get enough of it. I like Tahoe, it behaves pretty uniquely it seems and it sounds kind of rare and magical in a subdued way being named after that location. A plant with personality, what a cool grow.
> 
> Still planning my own cab cannabis cultivating campaign, and I've been thinking about this....Is it plausible to do just plain old DWC as opposed to a spray design (bubbleponics) for 2 or 3 plants in one large reservoir? Or are separate buckets the better idea? Because electricity costs are going to be a big factor in maintaining stealth for me and cutting costs is always good, so not getting a water pump for a spray system would save me there (also isn't a submersible water pump noisy and doesn't it raise your res. temp.?), but is it worth it to cut that cost for one large reservoir? One reservoir would mean you only have one to maintain and change and PPM and PH would be more easily balanced in a larger body of solution right? Also, wouldn't a cooler serve as a reservoir better than a tote, being insulated and having UV blocking designs and even anti-microbial linings and drains? I suppose it doesn't matter in your system though with the external res and chiller, which I don't think I can swing for the record. You say your bill is pretty high with this setup, yeah? Mine will probably turn out a lesser edition of yours, unfortunately, but hopefully that won't restrict good growing too much.
> 
> Thanks for reading, rock on with your bad selves!


Here's the thing. My opinion of DWC bubble buckets has changed. It recently became clear to me that oxygen is NOT dissolved into water by the air in the bubbles. The bubbles popping and agitating the water surface is what allows the oxygen in the air to dissolve into the body of water. So it's water agitation at the surface... with a larger surface area allowing for greater quantities of oxygen to dissolve. Now with a bubble bucket or one of those waterfarm deals, the surface area of the body of water is small and the space of open air is also quite small. That's why so many have problems early with a bucket and an air stone. With flood and drain, you have to agitate the fluid sufficiently in its remote reservoir for sufficient dissolved oxygen.

Correct, I don't need to run a cooler as my res because of my chiller. My power bill is a little high compared to most, but it's nothing extraordinary, either. It's not like I'm running a multi-light concrete bunker op.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Jin .. interesting to see how the Tahoe is more 'nuggie' than the diablo 'dongs' .. what did the Ghost OG grow like ? Since ur such an OG booty watcher .. what's ur prediction on yeild ?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> just ignore cheezey mate, carry on as you are.....lol


Huh? You mean he said something?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Hey Jin .. interesting to see how the Tahoe is more 'nuggie' than the diablo 'dongs' .. what did the Ghost OG grow like ? Since ur such an OG booty watcher .. what's ur prediction on yeild ?


Yield will be small but potent. You're so right. Very observant. The more 'nuggie' Tahoe is going to resemble the Ghost OG, which was also spaced out and 'nuggie.'


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 30, 2011)

okay jin ...you asked for it....





look at those fun bags.... are they real ... ? who cares theyre great..





she has a nice booty too.. i thought...get outta the way nick





I love me a big chick ....more cushon for the pushing..lol

Dont make me choke out your cat jin ...with statements like that ...
I know where u live..





Im rick james bitch !!!....





dont make me pull out the pimp hand...



u know i still luv ya jin....


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like Jason Kidd's wife has been named Playmate of the Year. Remember when that used to mean something? Now they'll give it to just any floozy with big fake tits married to a pro athlete. Weak. 





Very disappointing.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> okay jin ...you asked for it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to think Mariah Cary was hot back in the day, but when she got all stupid I lost interest. I'd still bone her, though. 

Edit:
OMG. I just noticed. Is that your face?


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 30, 2011)

yup ....thats me !


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> yup ....thats me !


A little scary, but I'll let it go... This time.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay jin ..i wont let it happen again...
And i was just about to post some pics of my very own funbags .... 
dont worry i wont...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Okay jin ..i wont let it happen again...
> And i was just about to post some pics of my very own funbags ....
> dont worry i wont...


Why do you keep insisting you have man boobs (bitch tits)? You seemed like a pretty skinny dude both times I saw you.

Edit:
Well at least you didn't post a shirtless photo of yourself... or heaven forbid a cock shot.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 30, 2011)

i posted cleavage somewhere.

so u both have moobs? 

cheezy is too thin to have moobs. im not buying it.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

I certainly hope that's synthetic fur you're wearing. The Peta ad campaign... love it, hate it... But anything that involves naked celebrities should get a mention in this thread.

I love it when it's a celeb you'd actually want to see naked:






It's frustrating when you don't know who the celebrity is, though. I don't know who Bethany Frankel is, but she looks pretty good naked, wouldn't you say?






Just vaguely familiar with Taraji Henson, but this is sure to help me remember her in the future.






Elisabetta Canalis? Who? Who cares? Look at this!






This is so Twilight. Even down to the bad photoshop job.






Can't we see the other one instead?






USA! USA! USA!






A Playboy themed one. Kind of obvious, but I still like it.






This one, clearly, I have no problem with.






Two Daves:
I've listened to his guitar work over the years... So thanks, Dave.






I've laughed at his comedy over the years... So thanks, Dave. (easily the funniest ad).






I admit it. I'm a Jackass fan and have seen the films.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Why do you keep insisting you have man boobs (bitch tits)? You seemed like a pretty skinny dude both times I saw you.


enuff about boobs already ...well at least my boobs...dont make me post em..lol


medicalmaryjane said:


> i posted cleavage somewhere.


Where?!...
oh wait i found it...


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh haha, you found it.

she is cute though


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks mmj, the boobiverse has been restored,^^^^

I was in a wee day dream there enjoying things and suddenly I was straring at man bottom, omg, in Jins thread, surely not, am I in the right place I wonder!?!?!.....lets get this together people after all, I am an emotional hooligan
[youtube]p5l-F1jDqI8[/youtube]


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Looks like Jason Kidd's wife has been named Playmate of the Year. Remember when that used to mean something? Now they'll give it to just any floozy with big fake tits married to a pro athlete. Weak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remove her she is Fugly!!! too much plastic surgery! I agree playboy sucks lately.


----------



## mr.bond (Nov 30, 2011)

sarah silverman? really? good taste up until that... not even attractive BEFORE she opens her cunt mouth... then its all downhill from there... lol


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 30, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> sarah silverman? really? good taste up until that... not even attractive BEFORE she opens her cunt mouth... then its all downhill from there... lol


didn't u get the memo? i look like sarah silverman - minus jewish and big mouth. she wasn't one of jin's picks. 

everyone has different taste and just because u don't like someone doesn't mean they r ugly. 

i don't like a lot of the women pictured... i am actually bored of the same boring look & all the plastic surgery faces, everyone looks the same to me.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i posted cleavage somewhere.
> 
> so u both have moobs?
> 
> cheezy is too thin to have moobs. im not buying it.


He might be one of those freaks who looks pretty normal with clothes on, but refuses to take his shirt off at the beach because he has something shameful to hide... but I doubt it. He's just bullshitting.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Personally I think Sarah Silverman is sexy, I would totally do her. Unique women are great.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> didn't u get the memo? i look like sarah silverman - minus jewish and big mouth. she wasn't one of jin's picks.
> 
> everyone has different taste and just because u don't like someone doesn't mean they r ugly.
> 
> i don't like a lot of the women pictured... i am actually bored of the same boring look & all the plastic surgery faces, everyone looks the same to me.


Hey, tough being the only girl in all boys club. I get that. You're sailing through rough waters here, that's for sure.

Now get those pants back on, Bond! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Personally I think Sarah Silverman is sexy, I would totally do her. Unique women are great.


Yup, I wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just too tired. I'll give a written report. They're powering on pretty good... putting on size slowly but surely. We saw what looked like a little early hair drying, but as I thought, it was a temporary condition as the white hairs are powering on and further drying seems to have arrested.

Now about my roommate. We've had our ugly moments, but things have been pretty good between us lately. But get this, Cheeze. This smell, of all my grows, is so fuckin' strong that it's nauseating a non-420 person. We almost had an argument because she kept lighting this freakin' dumb candle and I kept blowing it out... hee hee . But anyway, I told her if she can't stand the smell, she has to find another place to live. Cuz this is my house. My house and my girls' house. So I'll give her a good long time to find another place... I'm a nice guy that way.

But there you go. This is a roommate destroying smell. That's how strong it is, Cheeze. Lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

My wife is the same, (no candle luckily) but everything 420 related stays outside my house....it smells too much. Luckily I get to come inside even when I smell, but I get told I smell just to ensure I don't forget, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> thanks mmj, the boobiverse has been restored,^^^^
> 
> I was in a wee day dream there enjoying things and suddenly I was straring at man bottom, omg, in Jins thread, surely not, am I in the right place I wonder!?!?!.....lets get this together people after all, I am an emotional hooligan
> [youtube]p5l-F1jDqI8[/youtube]


As a photographer, I see pleasing forms whether they be female or male. Sexually speaking, I'm strictly into the fairer gender, but I'm not afraid to say a good looking man is good looking. Though the vast majority of my work has been with the ladies, I've shot with a few male models and actors. Real hunk types. I like to joke around with these guys and gaze into their eyes and tell them how pretty they are. They love the attention from photographers and anyone else. They're just a bunch of hams, really. Although one was an octagon mixed martial arts fighter... so I had to be extra "delicate" with him. Lol. Can you imagine me spraying fake sweat on a 245 pound kick-boxer with a spray bottle? Yeah... Real manly stuff. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

What the fuck?
I was all, "What the fuck am I supposed to do for eight hours at the office now?" Lol. It was rough, but I managed to survive somehow.

Search still isn't working, tho.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> My wife is the same, (no candle luckily) but everything 420 related stays outside my house....it smells too much. Luckily I get to come inside even when I smell, but I get told I smell just to ensure I don't forget, lol.


Yeah, she just can't take it. I don't really blame her. Poor thing. But we ain't goin' nowhere! Yeeeee-Haw!

Edit:
And in all seriousness, I told her that the worst of the smell was yet to come as the plants aren't fully mature yet... (hint hint). And I also made it clear that I'll be plopping in two more just as soon as I cut these down. If that doesn't get rid of an unwanted roommate... nothing will. That's the power of OG Kush, brother. If the smell isn't strong enough to get rid of an annoying roommate, take it back. Lol.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Dec 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> He might be one of those freaks who looks pretty normal with clothes on, but refuses to take his shirt off at the beach because he has something shameful to hide... but I doubt it. He's just bullshitting.


gynecomastia tits? i love using that word...


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

OG Endorsed for removing unwanted houseguests, lmao!!! You should try bringing in some exodus cheese or Livers, that would really have her barfing her ring. I do Mauy Thai training (my wife taught me MT funnily enough). Not sure I would be wanting to spray fake sweat on my apponent though.

Aye, RIU was on the fritzell last night for me as well. The Stoned Server Bunnies must be in with their rubber hammers trying to configure things to be better.....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

DST said:


> OG Endorsed for removing unwanted houseguests, lmao!!! You should try bringing in some exodus cheese or Livers, that would really have her barfing her ring. I do Mauy Thai training (my wife taught me MT funnily enough). Not sure I would be wanting to spray fake sweat on my apponent though.
> 
> Aye, RIU was on the fritzell last night for me as well. The Stoned Server Bunnies must be in with their rubber hammers trying to configure things to be better.....


I tried to rep you again for "funnily," but it wouldn't let me... That's the word of the day: Funnily.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> gynecomastia tits? i love using that word...


Oh I'm sure he could just Sarran wrap his torso real tight and no one would notice. A girdle or corset would defeat the purpose because that would just emphasize his cleavage. Lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Q: Why do people some people type, +Rep? at first I use to think, so you have Rep, and you have +Rep....why can't I give people +Rep, I am just a lowly Rep'per.......then it slowly came to me (I can be slow on the uptake sometimes.)

So does your non 420 house mate have any redeeming qualities? (I guess she pays her rent on time)


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

Verdict? Two thumbs up. Way up. This little gem has improved my consumption efficiency noticeably. Hardly anything makes its way to the bong water and my bong stays clean even after repeated bowls. 

My OG is actually lasting me longer because of this tiny wonder. I'm gonna buy some more. The dude at the shop had this little jar full of all different kinds and colors. Amazing. Love it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Q: Why do people some people type, +Rep? at first I use to think, so you have Rep, and you have +Rep....why can't I give people +Rep, I am just a lowly Rep'per.......then it slowly came to me (I can be slow on the uptake sometimes.)
> 
> So does your non 420 house mate have any redeeming qualities? (I guess she pays her rent on time)


Don't fear the Repper.

Edit:

She's lovely with rent. She's just not into weed. Pity.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Don't fear the Repper.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> She's lovely with rent. She's just not into weed. Pity.


how much you charging for rent?


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

I know, what sort of rental prices do you pay in LA?

In the Dam you can pay anywhere around 1000-1200 euro per month for around 60-65m squared apartment. edit, about 650 square feet....


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 1, 2011)

splitting rent with another dude in the valley... $450/month


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

I tend not to share unless the dudette is sleeping in my bed, lol I had a room mate for the first 2 months of university (literally had to sleep in the same room as the guy - fukkin halls of residence) and he never washed, never changed clothes, smoked malboro fags incessently, and wanked almost as incessantly, whether I had someone over or not. He did take care of his teeth though, fuk they where huge, as was he, and his crimped spikey hair doo just added to the height. I am 6-3 and was looking up to the lad. He was a Private School boy so no surprise really.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy shit D, what a nightmare. I thought it was rough bunking out college as a single dad, at least we weren't sharing a room too ffs.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

DST said:


> I know, what sort of rental prices do you pay in LA?
> 
> In the Dam you can pay anywhere around 1000-1200 euro per month for around 60-65m squared apartment. edit, about 650 square feet....


Well the living room / kitchen area alone is almost 500 square feet. Full court midget basketball can be played there... I know, I've held games. In addition, the place also has two large private rooms and two private baths. My roommate, who is really just a month to month boarder, takes the larger master bed with attached bathroom because I pretty much have run of the rest of the place. The rent I charge for my roommmate is 745US/month (utilities, cable, and hi-speed internet included). In my part of LA, close enough to the beach to smell it and 10-15 degrees cooler weather year round, it's a great deal.

I might be taking applications for a new roommate as my grow draws closer to harvest. Who will be the lucky winner? Oh, unemployed scumbags need not apply. Lol. And if you're a hot chick, you have a gold star next to your name already. 420 person only (like I really have to say that here?), and you must be able to withstand massive ganja smell constantly... Lol. You also can't be allergic to cats (obviously).

Must be an EMPLOYED stoner with money in your account.


















Oh, and ladies... Did I mention that I'm sizzling hot? Lol. Well, okay sizzling hot might be an exaggeration, but I examine myself in the buff in the mirror regularly before and after showering... you could do a lot worse... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

It looks our darling Charlize is playing the lead role in Ridley (Bladerunner, Alien) Scott's new sci fi epic, "Prometheus." Looks pretty killer.























How geeky am I?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey, have any of you heard of this chick? She's a cute, smart-ass who has become an internet meme with her Youtube videos. Her style of humor appeals to me, so does her tight little body.
[video=youtube;OYpwAtnywTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYpwAtnywTk&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;ghA5oOPE-xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghA5oOPE-xg&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;VtAkRE8yw9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtAkRE8yw9w[/video]

I think it would be fun to do a photo shoot with her.


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 1, 2011)

Jenna Marbles is friggin cute.. But she's so bro sometimes it really turns me off. I wouldn't mind boinking her. If she didn't talk. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Jenna Marbles is friggin cute.. But she's so bro sometimes it really turns me off. I wouldn't mind boinking her. If she didn't talk. Lol.


It'll take more than that to turn me off. I have superhuman sex drive. Lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Sci-fi films with women in tight spandex, how can you go wrong, and bonus to have a South African beauty playing a tight spandex part! awesome. No geekiness in that as far as I can see Jin.

Marbles girl is great, she could talk sweet nothings or ramble away in my ear all she wanted, lol.

So doe the person have to bring their own furniture Jin?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Dec 1, 2011)

shes cute but she has weird eyebrows when they arent filled in. i woudnt watch these videos though, no attention spam to llisten to this bitch yap. i got enough of my own shit going on.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Sci-fi films with women in tight spandex, how can you go wrong, and bonus to have a South African beauty playing a tight spandex part! awesome. No geekiness in that as far as I can see Jin.
> 
> Marbles girl is great, she could talk sweet nothings or ramble away in my ear all she wanted, lol.
> 
> So doe the person have to bring their own furniture Jin?


Right, right.

Lol. The living room is lightly furnished now with a cloth sectional with a cheesy southwestern pattern on it... not to mention my grow cab. Those photos were taken during a 'cleaning out' period to highlight the wide open space.

But yes, the applicant must furnish the bedroom.

Jenna has an irrepressible charm. I love her dirty mouth.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> shes cute but she has weird eyebrows when they arent filled in. i woudnt watch these videos though, no attention spam to llisten to this bitch yap. i got enough of my own shit going on.


Yeah, don't get me wrong... I only watch the sexy ones. There's no way I'm gonna sit through a video where she just talks. They're pretty long.

Good eyebrows are a rare thing even among hot girls. That's why we have skilled makeup artists on the scene. Lol. The trick is getting them too look fuller without making them look like a pencil drawing. Nothing can hide from a 21.1 megapixel camera and strobes.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah, pencil brows r tough to hide.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> yeah, pencil brows r tough to hide.


The makeup artist does everything she can to create the illusion of perfection. I then take the subject and light and pose her as pleasingly as possible. Then the best shots are imported into Photoshop and Corel for final blemish removal and tweaking of highlights and lowlights with non-destructive dodge and burn. I never change the features of a model's face or body outright, though. I use photoshop, I don't abuse it.

Quite a process for the final 'glamor shot.'


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

Just pictures of marijuana tonight. I hope that's okay with you.





I have a feeling these babies are gonna keep me and my kief shaker box really busy.

They are indeed powering on, ladies and germs.






My roommate can't take the smell. How much longer will she last? Thinking of starting a pool.






Fuck it, I'll worry about tweezing off those fucking cat hairs on harvest day.





























And there you have it! More to come, of course. Look how frosty this shit is Cheeze. I owe it all to you and the AN mustache guy. Who gonna get high, buddy? Das right... we gonna get high.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 1, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i don't buy it. all those girls in entertainment have fake boobs and they all deny it. it's a great boob job but a boob job no doubt.


I'm a pretty good judge of fake vs real and Katy Perry's look pretty natural to me. I agree that some boob jobs look pretty real, though. I guess it depends on the surgeon.

(I have to be careful not to check out this thread while my wife is in the room. She just caught me looking at your posts of naked ladies, Jin. Had to scroll down and tell her that I won't look at the pics too much. LOL!)


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I'm a pretty good judge of fake vs real and Katy Perry's look pretty natural to me. I agree that some boob jobs look pretty real, though. I guess it depends on the surgeon.
> 
> (I have to be careful not to check out this thread while my wife is in the room. She just caught me looking at your posts of naked ladies, Jin. Had to scroll down and tell her that I won't look at the pics too much. LOL!)


Sorry about that. I guess my journal is NSFW (not safe for wife). I kept it flesh free tonight.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

Let's get the search function back up, guys. Crack! Crack! (that's the sound of my whip).


----------



## Skull Full of Bong Hits (Dec 1, 2011)

Mmm bud pron. The flash vs. the 1000w on the plants looks so cool. How's the technical stuff going? Haven't heard much about that and my noob ignorance is hungry for it. When are you supposed to apply Serenade? Is it a preventative measure as well as a cure?

I started a thread concerning the setup for my hypothetical future cab hydro, could you gimme your two cents? https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/492055-first-time-hydro-cab.html

Thanks man, rock on.
Skull


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2011)

Skull Full of Bong Hits said:


> Mmm bud pron. The flash vs. the 1000w on the plants looks so cool. How's the technical stuff going? Haven't heard much about that and my noob ignorance is hungry for it. When are you supposed to apply Serenade? Is it a preventative measure as well as a cure?
> 
> I started a thread concerning the setup for my hypothetical future cab hydro, could you gimme your two cents? https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/492055-first-time-hydro-cab.html
> 
> ...


Sorry about that.

Data:
As has been through the entire grow, the plants are still dictating the ph, not me. After a water change on fresh nutes, they go like this: Ph rises for the first two days. Stabilizes on the third day and remains stable for the next few days and finally starts dropping again towards the end of the week. Next week after water change, same thing. Like clockwork. There's a lot of talk out there about ph drift being cause for alarm... but not so fast. I'm too experienced to think that my robust disease-free system could all of a sudden get bad microbes or some such thing. I believe, in my case, that this ph drift is due to the dynamic manner in which these plants react to this particular nutrient type in this particular ro water of mine. And I think I'm right. The plants have shown nothing but robust health throughout, so despite what some of the other posters here assert, I knew I never had what they said I had. Ph ranges from 5.2 low, 5.6-5.7mid, 5.8-6.0 high.

My ppm is now in the high 600's and drifting down to the 660's as we speak. I periodically refresh with equal parts base bloom A and B and Kushie Kush and Calmag.

My air temps are very low. The highest, hottest point is right around median 78f I would say.

I'll be decreasing the ppm in the following weeks, cutting the Kushie Kush at the appropriate time, and running nothing but final phase in the last week.

Did I miss anything? Oh yeah, fluid temp is at 68f.

edit:
Oh yeah, it's def good to use serenade as a preventative even before you see a problem.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Sorry about that. I guess my journal is NSFW (not safe for wife). I kept it flesh free tonight.


I don't mean to deter you in any way from posting female flesh on this thread. The wife and I had a good laugh, that's all. She knows that I'm all hers.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What the fuck?
> I was all, "What the fuck am I supposed to do for eight hours at the office now?" Lol. It was rough, but I managed to survive somehow.
> 
> Search still isn't working, tho.


The outage just happened to occur right after I installed a new router in my house. So I thought at first that the router had some kind of built-in blocker for particular "bad" web sites. I probably spent 2 hours trying to figure out what was going on until I gave up and smoked a few bowls. Thank goodness you're all back in my life again!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

daveroller said:


> The outage just happened to occur right after I installed a new router in my house. So I thought at first that the router had some kind of built-in blocker for particular "bad" web sites. I probably spent 2 hours trying to figure out what was going on until I gave up and smoked a few bowls. Thank goodness you're all back in my life again!


That router of yours is smart. This is the worst of the worst websites... especially this part of it.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Mornin ya roll and butters!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I don't mean to deter you in any way from posting female flesh on this thread. The wife and I had a good laugh, that's all. She knows that I'm all hers.


Right. What are a few silly nudie photos compared to true love?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

Sell the kids! Sell the wife! It's more bud porn! Huh? Must be high again.






























Yes.























I don't know, Cheeze. Not to take anything away from Cali-Connect, but have you ever seen a seed plant do this?


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Check the dude taking the bong at 46 and 52 seconds.......yeh baby, I wonder who that is....lol
http://www.konbini.com/j-y-etais-smoking#/i-was-there-smoking


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Check the dude taking the bong at 46 and 52 seconds.......yeh baby, I wonder who that is....lol
> http://www.konbini.com/j-y-etais-smoking#/i-was-there-smoking


Man, that's a great video. Thanks for sharing. I'd be scared to take my harvest up there. Lol. But it would be fun to take some of my best, best freshest shit up there. OG Kush SoCali, Baby! Whoo Hoo! Right, Cheeze?


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Sell the kids! Sell the wife! It's more bud porn! Huh? Must be high again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Cali connect seeds def didn't look as good as that. The best one out of a pack was more leggy and somewhat fluffy compared to what yours looks like. I am tempting to pick up a clone from progressive options. Thanks bud for doing this Journal.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 2, 2011)

hey sorry havnt been around jin..
The winds on tuesday wiped out my beautiful city's power...never seen this happen here...
Looks like a damn ghost town ....
Trees toppled down all over my streets... my damn roof almost came of.... stop signs all broken..
Been without power for 2 days .... hope the ladies wont be affected they have enuff probs as it is..

ps,.. lookin good sir...


----------



## dirk d (Dec 2, 2011)

Jin, that jenna marbles is totally my type! lol. i wonder who would make who laugh harder?? lol. i love her!

Also for the guy with the wife issues, just tell her you read jin's journal for all the informative articles he puts out. i mean thats why i follow jin!


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wanted to say jin that i dont come too your journal to see your pics, or the boobs and ass... 
I know your a good grower and ill admit i was tired of seeing your diablos after a couple weeks ..I look at plants every day man ... 
The reason i stay tuned is for your rhetoric, your wittty sense of humor, the endless bantar...(am i laying it on to thick?)

It wouldnt matter to me if you were just growing out some crappy schwagg bagseed...
I know youd do anything justice... altho those tahoes do look amazing....
Just remember i am here cause of you...
And i like to hear my name allot ....lol

lastly id say dont worry about my bitch tits..lol or me harassing you ....
Thats my job ... to call your diablos over fed muscle chicken and your tahoes pm whores...
Just to kick you off your high horse and keep you grounded....
It's clear you know how to write a constructively critical post and nobody on here should hold it against you....not even me ... after all its just amatuer hour with me..

So on with the boobs and butts!


Thank u jin for all you do .... i hope one day we can all grow og as great as you ..
Much respect buddy!


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Some British porn for Jin's followers. This is a clone only strain from the UK called "LIVERS". It was actually planted in 1989 and was a Northern Lights seed from Sensi Seeds. Some lucky people have a clone






Have a nice kush-ty weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## Slivers (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn jin I'm gone a few weeks and your shit exploded, these are going to be insane at day 60.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Just wanted to say jin that i dont come too your journal to see your pics, or the boobs and ass...
> I know your a good grower and ill admit i was tired of seeing your diablos after a couple weeks ..I look at plants every day man ...
> The reason i stay tuned is for your rhetoric, your wittty sense of humor, the endless bantar...(am i laying it on to thick?)
> 
> ...


Hey, man. I didn't know you really had bitch tits. I'm sorry. I thought you were just kidding so I went along with it. I know the condition known as "bitch tits" in men is no laughing matter. Again, I apologize for my insensitivity. And of course it's okay if you keep your shirt on at the beach. You're just gonna get a weird tan line is all I'm saying.

Edit:
And I know that if I just updated with pix every day and never really said anything, that would be pretty fucking boring. But I knew you wouldn't be bored with these because your reputation is kinda' riding on it, too. 

And yes, I'm just a naturally entertaining writer... thanks for noticing. 

The PM hasn't been really bad at all. The serenade is doing a beautiful job keeping the fuzz minimal. In fact after last night's spritzing, I think I may have eradicated it. But yeah, my war with PM rages on...


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 2, 2011)

Totally off-topic here but just curious if anybody caught the premiere of Weed Wars last night on Discovery? I go to that Harborside dispensary all the time! How awesome is Discovery Channel for spreading awareness about medical marijuana and marijuana-as-a-business in general? We're not crooks!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> My Cali connect seeds def didn't look as good as that. The best one out of a pack was more leggy and somewhat fluffy compared to what yours looks like. I am tempting to pick up a clone from progressive options. Thanks bud for doing this Journal.


Well, I've never been to or seen this Progressive options. But yeah, it's clear that their cuts are legit.



323cheezy said:


> hey sorry havnt been around jin..
> The winds on tuesday wiped out my beautiful city's power...never seen this happen here...
> Looks like a damn ghost town ....
> Trees toppled down all over my streets... my damn roof almost came of.... stop signs all broken..
> ...


Ah, so you were blowin' in the wind, huh? That's a pretty good excuse for not being on RIU. Plus RIU had its own 'blackout.'



dirk d said:


> Jin, that jenna marbles is totally my type! lol. i wonder who would make who laugh harder?? lol. i love her!
> 
> Also for the guy with the wife issues, just tell her you read jin's journal for all the informative articles he puts out. i mean thats why i follow jin!


Jenna is my sassy little blonde sailor. I think of her as that because she swears like one. Adorable. I have trouble getting obsessed with things due to my short attention span (I consider the fact that I've seen four of her videos an obsession), but Jenna is hard to forget completely... even with all the OG I smoke.

I'm not even sure what city she's in. I would love to do a photoshoot and interview with her for the webzine I'm thinking of making. She would def help a young project get attention. I wonder how I can contact her for a meeting? Hmmmm...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Totally off-topic here but just curious if anybody caught the premiere of Weed Wars last night on Discovery? I go to that Harborside dispensary all the time! How awesome is Discovery Channel for spreading awareness about medical marijuana and marijuana-as-a-business in general? We're not crooks!


You're fuckin' kidding me, Nick. There's a Discovery reality show about dispensaries? When does it usually come on?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Some British porn for Jin's followers. This is a clone only strain from the UK called "LIVERS". It was actually planted in 1989 and was a Northern Lights seed from Sensi Seeds. Some lucky people have a clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one of the best, D. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.



Slivers said:


> Damn jin I'm gone a few weeks and your shit exploded, these are going to be insane at day 60.


And where the hell have you been?

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Dec 2, 2011)

i watched a few minute of weed wars but it didn't keep my attention lol. damn ADD


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You're fuckin' kidding me, Nick. There's a Discovery reality show about dispensaries? When does it usually come on?


The premiere was just last night. It was pretty sick and it hits close to home lol. It's not just dispensaries it also follows these two growers. I think theyre both soil but still it's interesting. Gotta rep the Bay!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> The premiere was just last night. It was pretty sick and it hits close to home lol. It's not just dispensaries it also follows these two growers. I think theyre both soil but still it's interesting. Gotta rep the Bay!


Awesome. I'll be sure to catch the re-runs.

I've decided to take my webzine idea more in the direction of cannabis culture than games and geeky stuff like that. I'll still have content regarding geeky pop-culture, but I'll focus on what I know best. So I'm making it a marijuana girly magazine.

Pot culture is on the move and I want to help it along.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 2, 2011)

Dont know if anyone cares...
But since tahoe cleaned shop at the htcc ..
Id figure id post the results and some words from swirl...i mean swerve...lol

thanks guys its actually a 4 of 5 as the buddha tahoe was all tahoe og baby. just circumstantial on the name as i was going to enter with grey area and green place. green place had made a deal with big buddha and grey area got screwed by devils harvest and had to enter their schwag. but since my weed was better than buddhas they entered the tahoe but called it buddha tahoe as in a colab.. but it was all tahoe og....

and we will take a half on third place best concentrate as it was from our raskals og line the wax they entered came from.. so all in all it was def a good outing for The Cali Connection Seed Company
Cali's #1 Premier Medical Cannabis Seed Company

i will post photos of the awards and the fun and craziness.. all the way down to the raid by dutch police..lol 

the results

1. tie Reserva Privada & Res. Privada Colorado - Kosher Kush
2. Hortilab - Star Bud
3. *Cali Connection*- *Tahoe OG*

Seed Co. Sativa

1. Rare Darkness - Moonshine Haze
2. TH Seeds - Electric Lemon G
3. Karma Genetics - Dominator

Seed Co. Hybrid

1. tie DNA/Reserva Privada Colo. - Holy Grail Kush
2. *Cali Connection - Dead Head OG*
3. Seriuos Seeds - AK47

Seed Co Hash

1. *Cali Connection - Tahoe OG Wax*
2. Hogg Seeds - Hydrohash
3. Reserva Privada Colo. - Rascal OG Nelson

you want proof from me for a clone i released to the community shit over 5 years ago now... 
lets just say if your running tahoe og yes its from me and my company as i am the reason tahoe og is out to all you medical patients.. kinda like 65% of the rest of the elite genetics that go around cali today.. all the rare elites yeah i released those to the community between 6-7 years ago now. when everyone was holding them or didnt even know what they were i had em and released em......


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Dont know if anyone cares...
> But since tahoe cleaned shop at the htcc ..
> Id figure id post the results and some words from swirl...i mean swerve...lol
> 
> ...


That's pretty interesting.

So these I'm growing are from the same source, huh? So do you think if I grew a Cali-connect Tahoe OG seed, it would be exactly the same as these? I know the structure of the plants would differ between clone and seed, but I wonder how the finished bud would compare?


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 2, 2011)

seeds have way more vigor bro .. as u know....
and even though he used the cut in the cc beans ..they are not exactly the origional...
But good nonetheless....
its just safer... you could get herms off those seeds...or a watered down pheno....


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

I am sorry, but Swerve is a fukkin cock with that post. Devils Harvest are friends of mine, and they certainly do not grow shwag! I also know all the shenanigans behind what went on with, going with this coffeeshop or that. From what I saw of Swerve at the cup I will be giving the guy a fukkin swerve. How dare he come out and call someone elses hard work shwag, especially when the peeps thats got enrolled into the Cannabis High Hall of Fame for High Heid Yins, voted DH (god knows the exact name) but in a blind test they voted thr devils harvest the best weed. And to me a bunch of hippies doing a blind test on a bunch of weed is better than a whole cranked up voting system that depends on how much cash you spend. That guy just went down several notches in my book. Bah fekkin humbug to Cali Connect that is not good vibes.


One thing I was taught in business, never slag off a competitor, basic rules!!!!


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Awesome. I'll be sure to catch the re-runs.
> 
> I've decided to take my webzine idea more in the direction of cannabis culture than games and geeky stuff like that. I'll still have content regarding geeky pop-culture, but I'll focus on what I know best. So I'm making it a marijuana girly magazine.
> 
> Pot culture is on the move and I want to help it along.


Hey man, you could easily mix geeky video games and cannabis culture together. I know a shit ton of stoners that just sit around and play video games too. It pretty much is a culture from my experience in live web streams and on my job. I write video game walkthroughs for Gamefront, so if you ever need help creating content for your webzine I'm down to lend a hand.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 2, 2011)

i knew that would get d on here....

Just to let u know my club hates swirl as well...and most growers around these parts...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Hey man, you could easily mix geeky video games and cannabis culture together. I know a shit ton of stoners that just sit around and play video games too. It pretty much is a culture from my experience in live web streams and on my job. I write video game walkthroughs for Gamefront, so if you ever need help creating content for your webzine I'm down to lend a hand.


 
Right. And I will. The gaming, sci-fi/horror film, and toys and collectibles cultures overlap big time with the pot community. They are more often than not the same people... But the girl wearing the green bikini or corset will be on the cover and featured heavily within... A Maxim magazine for pot growers and smokers. It's an excellent idea sure to appeal to masses of consumers when I put it together.

And yes, by all means, I would be very grateful for any contributions you can offer in that area. My experience with video games is somewhat limited, so someone who is actually part of the scene could help enormously. 

In fact, I'll make this an open call to anyone who has any connect, talent, skill, know-how, anything that could contribute to a hot girly mmj online magazine featuring heavy gaming/movie/toy related content. Content contributors welcome. Of course you're not gonna get compensation for your work at first... aside from full name credit, but help me build a monster. Help me build a company that we can all be a part of. I know I'm not the only one who hates his day job.

Think about it. How cool will it be when this thing blows up? A popular webzine created by RIU members? Think about the cross-platform promotion we could do for RIU and RIU for us? If I do recruit contributors here, I think it would be appropriate. Are you reading, mods? This could be huge. It will be huge.

And isn't anyone worried that someone is gonna steal my idea if I just announce it like this in detail on a public web forum? Yeah, let 'em go ahead and try to build the design without the designer. I'm not worried. Cuz really, how many idea-stealing jokers are experienced glamor photographers / photo retouchers as well as being experienced pot growers? I would say not many. Oh, and I'm a writer and editor, too. So you'd have to be all these things to steal my idea. Lol. Oh, and I'm also a doctor.

*Marijuana and Hot Chix forever!*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> I am sorry, but Swerve is a fukkin cock with that post. Devils Harvest are friends of mine, and they certainly do not grow shwag! I also know all the shenanigans behind what went on with, going with this coffeeshop or that. From what I saw of Swerve at the cup I will be giving the guy a fukkin swerve. How dare he come out and call someone elses hard work shwag, especially when the peeps thats got enrolled into the Cannabis High Hall of Fame for High Heid Yins, voted DH (god knows the exact name) but in a blind test they voted thr devils harvest the best weed. And to me a bunch of hippies doing a blind test on a bunch of weed is better than a whole cranked up voting system that depends on how much cash you spend. That guy just went down several notches in my book. Bah fekkin humbug to Cali Connect that is not good vibes.
> 
> 
> One thing I was taught in business, never slag off a competitor, basic rules!!!!


 


323cheezy said:


> i knew that would get d on here....
> 
> Just to let u know my club hates swirl as well...and most growers around these parts...


See? This little controversial topic the two of you just stirred up would make great material for an article in my magazine.

I could even give DST a regular column... I could call it "From the Dam."


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 2, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lordjin again.

Fuck man.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Jin, I have unbelievable amount of content for websites, both written and in my grey matter. I've even written a few books, I could release a chapter a week, would take about a year to read the first book I wrote, lol. and it's very much on topic...what was it my Librarian Mother in law called it. Modern Contemporary, lol....i.e sex, drugs, more drugs, some nasty things, a few deaths, and some music thrown in to mash it together.....what more do you want in a good read. lol.

And Cheeze, you knew that would get my heckles up, hehe!!! Glad you posted it though.

Oh, and Jin, Breeders Boutique is exactly that, a company started by RIU'ers and there to be shared by other RIU's, which has alrady started, we are now running test grows for a strain called Sour Cherry.

Peace and Friday night joints!

DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lordjin again.
> 
> Fuck man.


That's okay. It's what's in the heart that counts.



DST said:


> Jin, I have unbelievable amount of content for websites, both written and in my grey matter. I've even written a few books, I could release a chapter a week, would take about a year to read the first book I wrote, lol. and it's very much on topic...what was it my Librarian Mother in law called it. Modern Contemporary, lol....i.e sex, drugs, more drugs, some nasty things, a few deaths, and some music thrown in to mash it together.....what more do you want in a good read. lol.
> 
> And Cheeze, you knew that would get my heckles up, hehe!!! Glad you posted it though.
> 
> ...


Ah, this idea seems to be creating itself. That's music to my ears. Because the more staff writers I have filling the written content, the more time I can spend on model hiring and shooting.

I see. So it wouldn't be the first time a group of RIU'ers put something together? Even better.

This journal is the perfect communication tool.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I see. So it wouldn't be the first time a group of RIU'ers put something together? Even better.
> .


No, it's being tried and tested, and funnily enouh, stoned people can get things done, stoned people can start businesses, and stoned people can GET ALONG very well too! How cool is that..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> No, it's being tried and tested, and funnily enouh, stoned people can get things done, stoned people can start businesses, and stoned people can GET ALONG very well too! How cool is that..


Stoned people can create empires. Let's show the world.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

Sour Cherry sounds delish, I like your entrepreneurial spirit jin!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Sour Cherry sounds delish, I like your entrepreneurial spirit jin!


It's either this or die at a desk job. *FUCK THAT.
*


----------



## mr.bond (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah props to the sour cherry... if it comes out like it sounds, yum!!

cheers
mr.bond


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for that info man!

Edit: for the Tahoe Og seeds and clones from swirl hehe.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not readily apparent from the photos, but in my effort to not grow muscle chicken, I ended up undernuting and deficiency manifested. N and Mag. I was so busy fighting the PM and my light is so blinding that it kind of crept up on me and caught me napping. I pumped more of everything and increased the ppm.






We're just a little over half way there and the leaves started yellowing a little too fast. Little brown tips too.






I caught it in the early stages, so it shouldn't be more than just a bump in the road.





























So I screwed up a bit. At least I have something to report other than, "look how awesome they look!" Kind of refreshing.

Oh, and hey, Miamigirl, don't be so shy. Mix and mingle. Don't be bashful. Lol.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey LJ I read the last few pages regarding the website/magazine/editorial and I think it's a great idea. As long as you can get people to pump content I can help you get the site designed, functioning in html and CSS. I have limited php and mysql database experience so I can do some back end too. I could also point you to some really cheap servers that provide a TON of bandwidth with a TON of space for like 8 bucks a month. I can't say how many hours I could work per week, but If you want I'll start on the website design tonight. I'm bored why not. Also, being a generalist... I know and am experienced professionally in production, animation, 2d, 3d, games, websites(obviously), graphic design(again, obvious) and some advertising. I'm like a one man rocket ship, put this thing on my back everyone hop on and lets all go to the moon.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

You are not my wife are you????? lol......actually, I thought it was my wife until you said you had a bit of backend experience.....(that's my department I thought, she just provides the platform, hehe).

Well as I said, I got loads of content so happy to be a roving reporter from the Dam....

So looks like we got 3 company members so far, Jin CEO, Slivers, Technogenius marketing guru, and Me, bullshit roving reporter from the Dam, oh, and I guess Cheeze might be able to fit us in somewhere in his busy schedule of 20 jobs and being on the smoking wagon, lol.....


Slivers said:


> Hey LJ I read the last few pages regarding the website/magazine/editorial and I think it's a great idea. As long as you can get people to pump content I can help you get the site designed, functioning in html and CSS. I have limited php and mysql database experience so I can do some back end too. I could also point you to some really cheap servers that provide a TON of bandwidth with a TON of space for like 8 bucks a month. I can't say how many hours I could work per week, but If you want I'll start on the website design tonight. I'm bored why not. Also, being a generalist... I know and am experienced professionally in production, animation, 2d, 3d, games, websites(obviously), graphic design(again, obvious) and some advertising. I'm like a one man rocket ship, put this thing on my back everyone hop on and lets all go to the moon.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hey LJ I read the last few pages regarding the website/magazine/editorial and I think it's a great idea. As long as you can get people to pump content I can help you get the site designed, functioning in html and CSS. I have limited php and mysql database experience so I can do some back end too. I could also point you to some really cheap servers that provide a TON of bandwidth with a TON of space for like 8 bucks a month. I can't say how many hours I could work per week, but If you want I'll start on the website design tonight. I'm bored why not. Also, being a generalist... I know and am experienced professionally in production, animation, 2d, 3d, games, websites(obviously), graphic design(again, obvious) and some advertising. I'm like a one man rocket ship, put this thing on my back everyone hop on and lets all go to the moon.


Bad-ass, Slivers. Turns out you're one of the guys I should be talking to the most. Awesome. I'll be coordinating a shoot to accompany mock design concepts early next year. So as I get to harvest in my journal, I'll know much more. That's the beauty of RIU. It's a great way for all of us to remain loosely in contact through long stretches of time. 

I'm not gonna be so forward as to ask you for free work, but you know everything I don't. I just take pretty pictures real good and shmooze with models and makeup artists. Lol. But yeah, let's get this ball rolling. I'll start doing research on existing webzines out there to see which ones I want my (our) thing to look and function like.

Edit:
Hey yeah, even our web/graphic designer/resident animation and gaming expert is a grower. A magazine for growers by growers. I love that. I've had this idea spinning in my head for some time. All the while I was thinking... okay, I'm pretty smart and I'm good at taking pictures... now where the fuck am I gonna find a staff? Thanks, RIU.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

guys, even if you just click on our website, please do, we are still getting there, but our pay system should be up soonish. Design work was done by my wife, backend is being done through another riu'er.

www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

DST said:


> You are not my wife are you????? lol......actually, I thought it was my wife until you said you had a bit of backend experience.....(that's my department I thought, she just provides the platform, hehe).
> 
> Well as I said, I got loads of content so happy to be a roving reporter from the Dam....
> 
> So looks like we got 3 company members so far, Jin CEO, Slivers, Technogenius marketing guru, and Me, bullshit roving reporter from the Dam, oh, and I guess Cheeze might be able to fit us in somewhere in his busy schedule of 20 jobs and being on the smoking wagon, lol.....


Oh, yeah. Roving reporter from the Dam. I fucking love that because it automatically gives us added credibility as a Canna webzine. We gotta keep a pulse on that for sure.

Maybe Cheeze can be our 'taste tester.' This could also be his big chance to realize his dream as my light holder... If his girlfriend doesn't kill us both first that is. Lol.

Edit:
This really is more than just a dream for me as I hope my photography suggests. I'm getting better as I familiarize myself with the new monster pixel HD Canon SLR's, so the photos will look better than anything I've shot prior. Constantly learning. And I'll be the coolest boss you ever had. Imagine a job where you're required to take marijuana smoking breaks. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

DST said:


> guys, even if you just click on our website, please do, we are still getting there, but our pay system should be up soonish. Design work was done by my wife, backend is being done through another riu'er.
> 
> www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site


Nicely done. I want something like that. Very ganja with a hip, designy vibe.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

Aye, my girl knows her onions for sure....would love to show you more of her work but a bit jailbait. Her forté is with brand design I think, very detailed elements within the make up of each design. She also likes to do a bit of photography interestingly enough. She just had an exhibition in Amsterdam and gave the Mayor of Amsterdam a private viewing of her exhibit. was really chuffed for her

She done a load of work for the footy World Cup in South Africa, we went down last year, it was an amazing buzz!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Aye, my girl knows her onions for sure....would love to show you more of her work but a bit jailbait. Her forté is with brand design I think, very detailed elements within the make up of each design. She also likes to do a bit of photography interestingly enough. She just had an exhibition in Amsterdam and gave the Mayor of Amsterdam a private viewing of her exhibit. was really chuffed for her
> 
> She done a load of work for the footy World Cup in South Africa, we went down last year, it was an amazing buzz!


"...was really chuffed for her."

Those are exactly the kinds of quaint colloquialisms I'll be needing from our voice from the Dam.

Funny how this is all documented here in this journal. Imagine if our website takes off? The history of its creation will have been recorded here. This better be more than just talk on my part.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey, DST. Nice link your pm.

Amsterdam is so beautiful. It would just be great if you did 'walk-about' photo shoots. That in and of itself would be a great contribution to the 'zine. You can also give advice and reviews regarding coffee shops... 'the secrets of the real Amsterdam...'


----------



## Slivers (Dec 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Bad-ass, Slivers. Turns out you're one of the guys I should be talking to the most. Awesome. I'll be coordinating a shoot to accompany mock design concepts early next year. So as I get to harvest in my journal, I'll know much more. That's the beauty of RIU. It's a great way for all of us to remain loosely in contact through long stretches of time.
> 
> I'm not gonna be so forward as to ask you for free work, but you know everything I don't. I just take pretty pictures real good and shmooze with models and makeup artists. Lol. But yeah, let's get this ball rolling. I'll start doing research on existing webzines out there to see which ones I want my (our) thing to look and function like.


Don't worry about paying me just yet, once the site gets rolling I just want a piece of the pie after. I do this type of stuff for fun sometimes and I've really wanted to be involved with another great idea / community site. The last one I made(Project-boredom.com now offline) was a tutorial site that was pulling 300 unique a day, which is respectable considering the fact it was only online for a year. That was 10 years ago though, I've had a lot of odd jobs since then. 

Anyways... when you get those sites that you like, link me to them and I'll loosely follow their design or style. I have a couple that I myself like. I also make Icons so if we wanted to make a photographic menu, MJ icon(growing), Lady Icon(girls), and games(icon) would be a cool set for a menu. Who knows, I've been trying to think of a good theme to base it off of, what should we go with?

Here is some of those sites:

PHP Web Hosting
Just go to their site, it says it all. Plus they have amazing customer service. I've referred 6 clients to them(I get nothing for it other than the satisfaction of having an amazing web host) and I've been with them for 8 years. 
http://phpwebhosting.com/

http://www.2advanced.com/
Cool looking web design firm, they have edgy ideas.

http://www.thefwa.com/
Solid design, plus links to hundreds of amazing flash and css based sites. I got some flash expertise too, I've made around 20 or so videos over the years. 

http://hightimes.com/
and a nice shitty(when I say shitty I mean that as to how they handle their content) website to make you sick to your stomach.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 3, 2011)

DST said:


> guys, even if you just click on our website, please do, we are still getting there, but our pay system should be up soonish. Design work was done by my wife, backend is being done through another riu'er.
> 
> www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site


Coming along nice!


----------



## Slivers (Dec 3, 2011)

DST said:


> You are not my wife are you????? lol......actually, I thought it was my wife until you said you had a bit of backend experience.....(that's my department I thought, she just provides the platform, hehe).
> 
> Well as I said, I got loads of content so happy to be a roving reporter from the Dam....
> 
> So looks like we got 3 company members so far, Jin CEO, Slivers, Technogenius marketing guru, and Me, bullshit roving reporter from the Dam, oh, and I guess Cheeze might be able to fit us in somewhere in his busy schedule of 20 jobs and being on the smoking wagon, lol.....


Haha, pretty sure I'm not your wife. lol


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

got pics of every nook and cranny of the dam, I use to post a lot of pics in my journal of my daily ramblings......


lordjin said:


> Hey, DST. Nice link your pm.
> 
> Amsterdam is so beautiful. It would just be great if you did 'walk-about' photo shoots. That in and of itself would be a great contribution to the 'zine. You can also give advice and reviews regarding coffee shops... 'the secrets of the real Amsterdam...'


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

yup, me too, she's in bed sleeping at the moment, I know they say women can multi task, but come on, haha.


Slivers said:


> Haha, pretty sure I'm not your wife. lol


----------



## rhump11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn brotha your plants looks incredible! Respect!


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 3, 2011)

Those Indicolas are rediculously chunky.
Props on the Horizontal Growth of those flowers.

Don't worry man, shit happens.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's not readily apparent from the photos, but in my effort to not grow muscle chicken, I ended up undernuting and deficiency manifested. N and Mag. I was so busy fighting the PM and my light is so blinding that it kind of crept up on me and caught me napping. I pumped more of everything and increased the ppm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking frosty regardless of the pm LORDJIN! I had early signs of PM in my current grow also! WTF? lol. I treated my girls with serenade also, increased air flow, and leave my dehumidifier on at nights now. Everything stopped, but I was freaking earlier! Stay on it, im sure youll handle it!


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 3, 2011)

I started getting some pm on a few plants (not the og) a week ago after the rain. Sucks. I'm using neem + using some small ceramic heaters that warm up the air and dehumidify a little bit.

Day 25 flower on my tahoe og. Here's my attempt at better photo after reading about wb function on my rebel xs:



good luck on the new site, i'll def check it out.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

rhump11 said:


> Damn brotha your plants looks incredible! Respect!


Just did a super wake and bake. Whew! Good morning!



C.Indica said:


> Those Indicolas are rediculously chunky.
> Props on the Horizontal Growth of those flowers.
> 
> Don't worry man, shit happens.


What a pleasant surprise to wake up to these kind comments! Thank you both!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Looking frosty regardless of the pm LORDJIN! I had early signs of PM in my current grow also! WTF? lol. I treated my girls with serenade also, increased air flow, and leave my dehumidifier on at nights now. Everything stopped, but I was freaking earlier! Stay on it, im sure youll handle it!


Comforting coming from such a skilled grower as yourself. Your last grow looked pretty bomb. Yeah, Serenade rules.



The Mantis said:


> I started getting some pm on a few plants (not the og) a week ago after the rain. Sucks. I'm using neem + using some small ceramic heaters that warm up the air and dehumidify a little bit.
> 
> Day 25 flower on my tahoe og. Here's my attempt at better photo after reading about wb function on my rebel xs:
> 
> ...


Lookin' nice. That's pretty much how mine looked at that stage, so this is probably what yours is gonna look like later? Or maybe something like this? Thanks, and good growing! 

btw I would recommend serenade over neem. Serenade is light safe and you spray directly on the bud... and with OG's you sometimes have to.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 3, 2011)

that the problem with scrog's Jin. makes them susceptible to pm if it isnt dialed in. You pack those colas so close and its just a breeding ground for pm. green cure is also a very good treatment but it will burn the pistils if you are not careful with the dosage. also bene teas make a very noticeable difference with pm as well.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lookin' nice. That's pretty much how mine looked at that stage, so this is probably what yours is gonna look like later? Or maybe something like this? Thanks, and good growing!
> 
> btw I would recommend serenade over neem. Serenade is light safe and you spray directly on the bud... and with OG's you sometimes have to.


Thanks Jin. Hope mine will look like yours. I'll go pick up some serenade asap. Appreciate the help.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

dirk d said:


> that the problem with scrog's Jin. makes them susceptible to pm if it isnt dialed in. You pack those colas so close and its just a breeding ground for pm. green cure is also a very good treatment but it will burn the pistils if you are not careful with the dosage. also bene teas make a very noticeable difference with pm as well.


So I've read, and now experienced first hand. They've gotten to the point where they're spacing themselves out a bit as they pack on size, but yeah, it's getting crowded just below the very top of the canopy. I literally plunge my whole torso into that jungle to spray the powdery shit down way at the bottom closest to the screen where it's worst. I come back out with my forearms all sticky. Smells incredible.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks Jin. Hope mine will look like yours. I'll go pick up some serenade asap. Appreciate the help.


Yeah, and watch out for over-active N and Mag deficiency later on with that Tahoe. Don't fuck up like I did. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

Me, cut at day 25.





The Mantis, Cali-Connect at day 25.





Comments Cheeze? DST?

I, personally, give a lot of credit to the Mantis for growing an OG bud that is comparable to a similar strain grown in a hyper-power dependent hydro system. You also have to remember, my photo is bigger and closer to the bud.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Don't worry about paying me just yet, once the site gets rolling I just want a piece of the pie after. I do this type of stuff for fun sometimes and I've really wanted to be involved with another great idea / community site. The last one I made(Project-boredom.com now offline) was a tutorial site that was pulling 300 unique a day, which is respectable considering the fact it was only online for a year. That was 10 years ago though, I've had a lot of odd jobs since then.
> 
> Anyways... when you get those sites that you like, link me to them and I'll loosely follow their design or style. I have a couple that I myself like. I also make Icons so if we wanted to make a photographic menu, MJ icon(growing), Lady Icon(girls), and games(icon) would be a cool set for a menu. Who knows, I've been trying to think of a good theme to base it off of, what should we go with?
> 
> ...


Wow, you're extra awesome, Slivers. You're totally speaking my language. I love your idea about the girls, grow, games icons. It really sounds like you're taking my broad description of the thing and actually materializing the details in your head. I like that. 

Okay, let me look at the links you left and I'll hunt around for sites I like.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

Now I know I said I wasn't gonna hurt my leaves this time. It's just that everything looks so damned yellow under that light, sometimes it's not really clear that deficiency is setting in... especially since everything moves so fast in my system.

I'm dosing with Calmag... so I'm trying my best to arrest this leaf trauma. Can Jin ever grow without punishing his leaves in late bloom? Damn. Lol.

Edit:

But a note once again to Cheeze. I said I wanted a challenging strain, and you gave it to me, brother. These chix are ultra low-feeding, ultra-sensitive PM whores. But the trouble is well worth it because I'm very pleased with bud/crystal structure, smell, density, and stickiness. It's all there. If your OG was too easy to grow, chances are, it's not OG OG. That's just my opinion.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Sell the kids! Sell the wife! It's more bud porn! Huh? Must be high again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Looks a lot different from the Diablo, but it's beautiful in it's own way. I like the light blue color of the flowers. Super healthy, too. I know it wouldn't grow so well in my simple system. All that oxygen, light and low temp in your setup is working wonders.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

The appearance of the Deadhead is a little questionable imo, but it smells great. I'll smoke that later.

This Grand Finale actually reminds me of the Diablo I grew a little in this photo.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Beautiful. Looks a lot different from the Diablo, but it's beautiful in it's own way. I like the light blue color of the flowers. Super healthy, too. I know it wouldn't grow so well in my simple system. All that oxygen, light and low temp in your setup is working wonders.


Yes, very different as it should. This is a classic OG Kush structure here. That Diablo wasn't... A cut with an older lineage always looks more spacey and golf ball. That's why when the Diablos grew those massive donkey dongers, I was excited but part of me thought, "this is OG Kush?" Also, the Diablos smelled like a cross when finished, and I think part of it was my own 'custom Lucas formula' that took the taste and smell stronger to that crossed side and away from the OGK side. The OGK smell was there in the Diablo about a few weeks after cutting, but then they changed and the cross smell took over. These Tahoes smell like pure, original OG. And I get the feeling they would smell like that regardless of nute brand/technique. That's a sign of a true OG. So many things out there labeled OG for the name draw. You don't actually know until you grow it.

It's a tough one, alright. I actually want to try again with this same cut now that I know exactly what to expect. Any possibility of that Cheeze? Or the Louie if it's similar?


----------



## daveroller (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy shit, a lot happens here when you go away for a few days! I just got caught up, but had to read about 10 pages.

Wish I could help out with the web site... Sounds like an intriguing idea. In my past life I was a software engineer and worked at IBM for 17 years. But that was a bad career move, unless you want to stay in the same place until you retire. The stuff I did was very technical, but very IBM-only. Proprietary operating system. And the company (at least where I worked) was horrendous about letting people update their skills to keep up with the times. Anyway, good luck with the web-zine. I think it's a killer idea. I like reading this thread, so I'd read that too.

Maybe if you have a little non-graphic design grunt work to do, I could try my hand at a little something. Slivers is the man, though!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Holy shit, a lot happens here when you go away for a few days! I just got caught up, but had to read about 10 pages.
> 
> Wish I could help out with the web site... Sounds like an intriguing idea. In my past life I was a software engineer and worked at IBM for 17 years. But that was a bad career move, unless you want to stay in the same place until you retire. The stuff I did was very technical, but very IBM-only. Proprietary operating system. And the company (at least where I worked) was horrendous about letting people update their skills to keep up with the times. Anyway, good luck with the web-zine. I think it's a killer idea. I like reading this thread, so I'd read that too.
> 
> Maybe if you have a little non-graphic design grunt work to do, I could try my hand at a little something. Slivers is the man, though!


Thanks, Dave. The webzine should, according to all my careful calculations, take off rather naturally and easily.

Yeah, Slivers is the man. Getting other capable people involved will only help motivate me to coordinate a shoot. I already have two solid candidates who are both willing to be the "maiden voyage" girl, so it is in the works.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;OJ8TYNpJdLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ8TYNpJdLg[/video]
Raised the ppm a little again. These bitches are hungry. Fuck me if you see any PM. Fuck me, I say.











I think the nute/calmag boost is helping. The leaves look like they just might hang in there.












Starting to get pretty juicy...





I am a doctor... 





I'll be your doctor...





I'm on my way...





You won't come down today.
















One man and his war against PM. Fuck you, PM... Fuck you.

Edit:
Oh, skipping the water change. Gonna let them cruise until next weekend.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 3, 2011)

are you ever gonna do CO2, jin?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> are you ever gonna do CO2, jin?


Yeah, when I build my three vertical bulb room. Not practical right now for my suction box.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 3, 2011)

oh yeah, btw what ppm did you start flowering at? and what are you at now?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> oh yeah, btw what ppm did you start flowering at? and what are you at now?


Man, I can barely remember what I had for lunch yesterday. Let me think. I started flowering right around high six hundreds, and moved up to seven hundreds... now running 800ppm. I'll be scaling back starting probably mid to late next week or so.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay, I haven't done any research of example sites yet. But I just wanted to take a moment to describe some rough sketches forming in my head.

I basically want to take these loose elements from my journals, tie them all together and expand upon them. Basically my journal but in the form of a fully realized electronic periodical.

The grows section will start with my weekly updated grow journal where I will feature a cut from a local club for possible cross-promotion (I can make a cut look good). Hopefully, as the project expands and more contributors come aboard, I can feature multiple real time grows from some of the best dudes and dudettes out there.

The girls section. Meanwhile I'll be regularly conducting "Emerald Goddess" shoots for the girl end of things. Again, more than just photo sets, my shoots will feature an in-depth written account of my experience with the model... and perhaps video interviews to accompany the article and photos. All 'smoking' photos will be simulated of course.  I see a free section and a nude section (tame playboy style) as a 'donations' section. This will be down the line of course, as I want to get it up and running as sort of a super blog that everyone can see and access for free at first.

The games and other media section. Since this is my weakest area of knowledge, it's where contributors need to come in the most. I'll rely upon you and others for ideas and input. And remember, contributors don't have to write in perfect grammar... just as long as you can get by, and it doesn't sound too, too awful, I can proofread rather quickly.

In addition, I want to have regular special interest sections like "From the Dam" or "the Man on the Dam." I think that would be an especially strong feature that we def need to have. Hear that, DST? So don't get hit by a bus or something. Lol.

So from a web design perspective, it's all pretty straight forward stuff. Just a matter of making it look cool and function smoothly and intuitively.

Edit:
I think more than one journal viewer asked me to write a book? Well you guys really nudged me into this. Thank you. I can't remember who it was... but thank you.

Edit 2:
Oh, and most importantly... how could I almost forget? This zine (still working on the title) will be my personal soap box for the advancement of the sane use of cannabis for a saner society. News, good blog cross-links, and my own personal editorial page where I will regularly expound upon the virtues of smoking ganja, growing ganja, eating ganja... in short, everything short of having sex with ganja... which should not be confused with having sex ON ganja, which I fully endorse.

Anti-ganja political propaganda, bullshit shakedowns, bad legislation... This will be my own personal platform in my war against stupidity. Yeah, and I'm willing to photograph gorgeous naked models, smoke weed, and play more video games for you. Who said I wasn't willing to take one for the team? Lol.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Man, I can barely remember what I had for lunch yesterday. Let me think. I started flowering right around high six hundreds, and moved up to seven hundreds... now running 800ppm. I'll be scaling back starting probably mid to late next week or so.


lol fuck i've been veging around 560 just to keep it safe. I'm flowering tomorrow. Never ended up getting that tomato gate  so i guess it's sorta gonna be like your diablo grow lol. shit's gonna stretchhhhhh. 

i feel like by putting multiple strains in my system, a lot of my plants are being underfed. my BDH's were doing fine at like 800-900 ppm


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> lol fuck i've been veging around 560 just to keep it safe. I'm flowering tomorrow. Never ended up getting that tomato gate  so i guess it's sorta gonna be like your diablo grow lol. shit's gonna stretchhhhhh.
> 
> i feel like by putting multiple strains in my system, a lot of my plants are being underfed. my BDH's were doing fine at like 800-900 ppm


Yeah, different strains having different needs is no joke.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, I haven't done any research of example sites yet. But I just wanted to take a moment to describe some rough sketches forming in my head.
> 
> I basically want to take these loose elements from my journals, tie them all together and expand upon them. Basically my journal but in the form of a fully realized electronic periodical.
> 
> ...


I'm cookin' something up based on that feedback. Lets see if I can make something cool.


----------



## Skull Full of Bong Hits (Dec 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, I haven't done any research of example sites yet. But I just wanted to take a moment to describe some rough sketches forming in my head.
> 
> I basically want to take these loose elements from my journals, tie them all together and expand upon them. Basically my journal but in the form of a fully realized electronic periodical.
> 
> ...


The magic of following your heart, and the magic of your ganja being in your heart. This is awesome, naturally. 

For the zine. First of all, I implore all to delve into Graham Hancock's work. Secondly, this says it concerning marijuana as good as anyone ever has and in just 2 minutes and 30 seconds.

[video=youtube;8_mD6_oFpc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_mD6_oFpc0[/video]

Peace


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;gpuh1WE-RVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpuh1WE-RVw[/video]
I'm a stone cold bird watcher.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

Skull Full of Bong Hits said:


> The magic of following your heart, and the magic of your ganja being in your heart. This is awesome, naturally.
> 
> For the zine. First of all, I implore all to delve into Graham Hancock's work. Secondly, this says it concerning marijuana as good as anyone ever has and in just 2 minutes and 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. I'll quote Hancock in the zine and make reference to his theories for sure. Maybe I'll even include that message. I'll prolly also write articles on Marc Emery (Free Marc Now!) and Jack Herer and stuff like that. I'll also talk much shit about Arjan. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

Killer grows.






Killer girls.






Photographed and lavishly retouched by me.












Hard-hitting political news.












Silly smoke reports.












Plus all the latest games, Hollywood gossip, and other relevant geek/hipster stuff. All brought to you by a bunch of pot smoking daydreamers.















What more could you possibly want or need in a magazine?


----------



## Slivers (Dec 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What more could you possibly want or need in a magazine?


How about a website? 



Hmmm?

Edit: I may have ganked a photo from you, the other two belong to their respective owners whom I don't give enough craps about at this time to credit. They will be changed, for now just to give an idea.

Edit 2: Photo updated


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

Slivers said:


> How about a website?
> 
> View attachment 1919461
> 
> ...









Damn, I like it already. I love the tabs layout. I also like the fact that it's all very clean, stylish and easy on the eyes without trying too hard to be designy or overly dynamic. I wouldn't change a thing except like adding one more category as a blue header button. Like "Notes from the Dam" could be a blue tile. But since you went with a really direct one word title for each tile (which I agree with), the blue tile should just say Dam.

I love it. Excellent work. I'm really glad you have a sensible design outlook geared towards user friendliness. I was afraid you would make something crazy looking. The motif says, "This is a fun, easy, friendly place... Come often." But the clean angles, edges, fades, and fonts say it's also a classy place. It's perfect. Note: did you know that supermarkets have all these visual cues and color and lighting techniques they use to try to make the shopper feel comfortable and come back? It's exactly like that. It looks like a soothing website.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Damn, I like it already. I love the tabs layout. I also like the fact that it's all very clean, stylish and easy on the eyes without trying too hard to be designy or overly dynamic. I wouldn't change a thing except like adding one more category as a blue header button.
> 
> I love it. Excellent work.


Sure thing man, what button do you want to add? Also, it's really void of text right now, It'll liven up a lot more once the text hits the page(short paragraphs inside large 'buttons')

Edit:

Interesting facts: 

The size of those buttons is 16:9 ratio, just like your HDTV.
It's 1024*769 compatible, because everyone(besides 1%) use a higher resolution than such. 
Four different fonts where used
There is over 6 shapes that are combined to make up each button, and they are all vector.

Things I need: 

A name(title) - Then I can finish the header
Logo Ideas or inspiration 
A php coder, someone with balls worth of experience in backend
Photos of stuff you want to go in the photo buttons.
Pm me outside source contact because I don't think we want to dump all of our progress in your forum.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Sure thing man, what button do you want to add? Also, it's really void of text right now, It'll liven up a lot more once the text hits the page(short paragraphs inside large 'buttons')
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


This is all great stuff. I'll get a PM (private message not powdery mildew lol) together asap.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 4, 2011)

I will add a Dam Section when I get up. I'm hittin' the rack. I still wanna play with the design some more, once the header is up we'll be golden.

lol at powdery mildew... I read when you typed pm earlier and was like... wtf he treated for private messages? oh powder mildew... oooooh.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I will add a Dan Section when I get up. I'm hittin' the rack. I still wanna play with the design some more, once the header is up we'll be golden.


I totally get that it's just an empty mock up. I can see how the text and photos of the actual content will complete the picture nicely. I better get a shoot done pronto.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Dec 4, 2011)

this kicks ass jin!







love it!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey, Slivers. I secured FeminizedCulture dot com as my domain name. I had a hella time thinking up something that wasn't taken. Here's a mock banner I made. The graphics are low res shitty pngs I just pulled off google to give an idea.





Of course I'll be shooting all new material for the actual thing, but I just made this real quick with a photo I had on hand. Not bad for something I made in fifteen minutes, huh? Kinda reminds me of the Matrix. (Geeky)

So there's your title. FemCult for short.

Edit:
The more I look at this, the more I like it. I'm even thinking about trying to get Cali to come back to be the "maiden voyage" girl. I'll write her to see what she's been up to... fingers crossed.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZVDkBBsdhe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVDkBBsdhe8[/video]
Is this right around the time I should say 'putting the M in monster?' Or is it too soon for that?





























Well I stuck my entire torso in there for PM inspection. Looks good. I came back out with sticky on me again. The smell. Wow. I've grown OG's before... but like WOW.





Beware the FemCult. The FemCult is coming... Look, already testing it out as a banner ad. Works pretty well, huh? I just might click on that if I saw it... Good thing it's just a mock design at this point. It would look awesome on the side of a bus or on a bus stop bench, too. Probably too racy for the states, tho... Maybe in Europe.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

Just getting my feet wet with this new idea. I'll do a new shoot soon... Hold yer horses.

Edit: Hey, If I was walking down the magazine rack at Barnes and Nobles and I saw this, I would pick it up and look inside. Wouldn't you? Shee-it. And I'm hoping that it won't get confused with anything involving feminism... gulp. Heh heh...


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Dec 4, 2011)

i like it. she's sexy


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i like it. she's sexy


I have two different girls in mind for the shoot. I'm thinking of going with the more youthful looking one. She's a big natural. Perfect for green cheerleader uniforms and such. Lol.


----------



## Fykshun (Dec 4, 2011)

...uh...speechless.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Slivers, UITSTEKEND WERK JONGEN!!!! I know my wife would approve, very smooth.

Jin, love the new avatar!!!!


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey I just finished my first day of flower with my random assortment of plants. I've started a grow journal and it will be posted here. 






My Tahoe's up front

take a look at some of this shit
captain america OG wax


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

hey hatsoff, i don't know if you already do, but try and keep those nute bottles away from your grow light and grow. Cool dark place preferably, not right in front of a grow lamp and in the middle of a nice warm grow area. Kind of the opposite of what you need. Good luck with the grow!


----------



## daveroller (Dec 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Damn, I like it already. I love the tabs layout. I also like the fact that it's all very clean, stylish and easy on the eyes without trying too hard to be designy or overly dynamic. I wouldn't change a thing except like adding one more category as a blue header button. Like "Notes from the Dam" could be a blue tile. But since you went with a really direct one word title for each tile (which I agree with), the blue tile should just say Dam.
> 
> I love it. Excellent work. I'm really glad you have a sensible design outlook geared towards user friendliness. I was afraid you would make something crazy looking. The motif says, "This is a fun, easy, friendly place... Come often." But the clean angles, edges, fades, and fonts say it's also a classy place. It's perfect. Note: did you know that supermarkets have all these visual cues and color and lighting techniques they use to try to make the shopper feel comfortable and come back? It's exactly like that. It looks like a soothing website.



I love the way it looks, too. But I have one critique that you can either take or leave (same disclaimer for all my opinions). It almost looks "too classy" for some of the subject matter in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, Jin, your lady photos are VERY classy looking, so that part fits the look and feel well, but otherwise it looks a little clinical, like the web site for a hospital or something. For pot and games I would personally prefer an edgier look and feel.

Anyways, the beauty of CSS is that you can get a web site up and running functionally and later go back and drastically change the look and feel without changing content or structure too much, so you and Slivers should be able to change the overall look later if you decide to.

For a web site about pot, I would envision something that looks a little more counterculture. When I was a kid, counterculture was Frank Zappa, the National Lampoon, Mad Magazine, Rolling Stone, Fritz the Cat cartoons, etc. (Shows how old I am.) A little bit messy and earthy would let the viewer know right away what the content is about and would make a stoner like me feel right at home, like a comfy old couch.

On the other hand, I really love that first Feminized Culture "advertisement" that you whipped up, Jin. That does look very classy, which I like a lot in nudie pics.

About the name, Feminized Culture, it does sound a bit to me like it's either about feminism or gay men or pussy-whipped men. Not too bad... I'm just not sure that I want to tell people that I read Feminized Culture. Hmmmmm...

Jin, have you thought of starting a new thread for suggestions on this so that we don't clutter up your grow journal?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Hey I just finished my first day of flower with my random assortment of plants. I've started a grow journal and it will be posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I need some of that Captain America wax.



DST said:


> Slivers, UITSTEKEND WERK JONGEN!!!! I know my wife would approve, very smooth.
> 
> Jin, love the new avatar!!!!


Thanks. The fact that Slivers has become involved pretty much makes the difference between the zine happening and not. I have no clue what he did to make that very nice mock sample. I like the design. Let's do it. Now I can concentrate on content.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I love the way it looks, too. But I have one critique that you can either take or leave (same disclaimer for all my opinions). It almost looks "too classy" for some of the subject matter in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, Jin, your lady photos are VERY classy looking, so that part fits the look and feel well, but otherwise it looks a little clinical, like the web site for a hospital or something. For pot and games I would personally prefer an edgier look and feel.
> 
> Anyways, the beauty of CSS is that you can get a web site up and running functionally and later go back and drastically change the look and feel without changing content or structure too much, so you and Slivers should be able to change the overall look later if you decide to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, Dave.

Your suggestions have weight with me, and it's BECAUSE you're an older person with life experience. Zappa, Crumb, Mad Magazine...I totally get you. I'm not that young, either. 

Slivers' rough draft is stylish and fits right in with today's "visually soothing" design philosophy, but yeah, edgey and countercultrual is not where that look is going. I think Slivers here will get what you're saying just as much as I do. It's just a first mock draft after all...

I think now that Slivers knows the title and has seen a couple of design pieces, he'll come up with something great. I also created a rough draft of the magazine logo, so there's that too. I think I sort of like the green monochromatic "Matrix" look. I shudder to think what he can do with that.

Yeah, maybe I should start a separate thread... But I don't mind having it all crammed in here. I'm gonna make this thing, and whether it takes off or I fall flat on my face, I want the history of its creation recorded here for all time. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

But man it could be. Just found this as I was randomly surfing the web. This is totally his twin in every way. I don't think I could tell them apart.


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 5, 2011)

How about the name "Sensimillion Magazine"? A play on Sensimilla and millions--not really sure if that's what we're looking for but I figured since we're brainstorming... 

I have to agree that FemCult in itself sounds a little odd. Or feminized culture. I can see where you were going with that, though. I've also been thinking of ways to make "Deep Water Culture" applicable in a way that would be memorable and distinctive. "Deep Street Culture?" or just "DWC"? 

Or we could go completely unconventional and call it something stupid like "Stonerd Magazine." Get it? Lol. I think it's pretty clever.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> How about the name "Sensimillion Magazine"? A play on Sensimilla and millions--not really sure if that's what we're looking for but I figured since we're brainstorming...
> 
> I have to agree that FemCult in itself sounds a little odd. Or feminized culture. I can see where you were going with that, though. I've also been thinking of ways to make "Deep Water Culture" applicable in a way that would be memorable and distinctive. "Deep Street Culture?" or just "DWC"?
> 
> Or we could go completely unconventional and call it something stupid like "Stonerd Magazine." Get it? Lol. I think it's pretty clever.


I'm going with FemCult because I want to incorporate the hot girl presence in the name as well using the word 'culture,' which applies to marijuana growing as well as our societal interactions with each other. It's also a play on words that can be taken as alluding to my point that feminine sexuality is the driving force of our society and civilization as a whole... But the word feminized is a specialty term associated with marijuana growing... and so the perceived meaning of the title can go round and round in someone's head.

I originally wanted to call it just "Feminized," but that was already taken... Besides, simply adding the word "Culture" gives it so much more meaning.

I don't want to bring a proposal called "Stonerd Magazine" to a prospective investor.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Jin, or Slivers, with regards to the back end of the site. I don't think it will be too hard, I guess it depends on how functional you want it to be for the user. I have another website that I use for my grown up company, lol, and we use Joomla as our CMS for the back end. Once you have that it's then pretty easy to add articles, change content, etc,. Perhaps looking into something Open Source like that would be worthwhile. Peace, DST


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Jin, or Slivers, with regards to the back end of the site. I don't think it will be too hard, I guess it depends on how functional you want it to be for the user. I have another website that I use for my grown up company, lol, and we use Joomla as our CMS for the back end. Once you have that it's then pretty easy to add articles, change content, etc,. Perhaps looking into something Open Source like that would be worthwhile. Peace, DST


 Open Source is always the way to go &#8730;


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Jin, or Slivers, with regards to the back end of the site. I don't think it will be too hard, I guess it depends on how functional you want it to be for the user. I have another website that I use for my grown up company, lol, and we use Joomla as our CMS for the back end. Once you have that it's then pretty easy to add articles, change content, etc,. Perhaps looking into something Open Source like that would be worthwhile. Peace, DST


 


Psychild said:


> Open Source is always the way to go &#8730;


Man, that is all Greek to me. I need help. Lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Slivers will know whats what. Basically you have software that you can run on your website, when you buy a website it often comes with a hosting package. the hosting package will then give you space for content, software, emails, database etc. You can then obtain software to run your website. so as a non technical person you want to be able to log into the software and control the website, by changing articles, uploading new pics, without having to understand programming and web site development. So you can obtain a programme from a company, (who will limit your ability to get access to the code the runs that proramme) and will also charge you to buy it, and to support it. Open source is a community effectively that has developed programmes with code that is Open to developers to improve, change, add onto, and as such the programmes functionality increase, the software becomes better, and all without large corporations charging ou for it.

A CMS is a Content Management System, such as Joomla, and simply manages the content of your website. 

here is a link to joomla
http://www.joomla.org/

peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

Do I really have to tell you that Bridges is one of my all tame faves?





This is clearly the work that sent him into Godhood in my estimation.

A John Carpenter classic. One of the most thoughtful, human alien invasion movies ever made. Check it out if you haven't seen it.






As a big fan, I just had to see this. A little disappointing, but Jeff demonstrates that he is an accomplished singer / guitar player in this film.






As a HUGE Coen brothers fan, a HUGE Matt Damon fan, and of course a HUGE Bridges fan, and also a HUGE fan of classis Hollywood film legends, I found this to be very disappointing. But I watched it and enjoyed moments of it just the same.






A 70's flim classic with a young Clint Eastwood as a small time drifter criminal who teams with an even younger Jeff Bridges. One of the greats. It's dumb how Bridges doesn't even appear on the movie poster considering how big his part was in the film. I mean it's called "Thunderbolt and Lightfoot." There's Thunderbolt on the poster... Where the hell is Lightfoot?






I won't go too much into Tron... because, well... it's Tron.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Man, that is all Greek to me. I need help. Lol.


Open Source Applications are applications whose code is open for anyone to view, and / or modify. Although you can't release a new version, you can look at other programmers work and add or modify their code to make it simpler, and allows for more people to work on a specific application. Basically you can get all the help in the world for free, and not have to pay anybody to help progress your application. As long as people show interest, it will always progress, and there will always be some kind of support system.

Hope that made sense. &#8730;


----------



## daveroller (Dec 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for the input, Dave.
> 
> Your suggestions have weight with me, and it's BECAUSE you're an older person with life experience. Zappa, Crumb, Mad Magazine...I totally get you. I'm not that young, either.
> 
> ...


Don't give my opinions too much weight Jin, just because I'm an old geezer, or for any other reason. Just brainstorming.

I guess Hugh Heffner made nudie magazines look respectable, so maybe that's what you want to do with your pot-related magazine -- to give it a respectable look and feel? I think you could do either style really well. But like I said, you can tweak the overall look after you get it working.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Don't give my opinions too much weight Jin, just because I'm an old geezer, or for any other reason. Just brainstorming.
> 
> I guess Hugh Heffner made nudie magazines look respectable, so maybe that's what you want to do with your pot-related magazine -- to give it a respectable look and feel? I think you could do either style really well. But like I said, you can tweak the overall look after you get it working.


Ah, but your opinions have swayed me a bit. I think I want it to look a little edgier. I think Slivers' basic layout with some greens and darker areas might be just what I'm looking for.

But yes, absolutely. I want to present this as something spit-polished and classy. I want to separate myself from a 'porn site' as much as possible. Investors don't take porn site proposals seriously.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm going with FemCult because I want to incorporate the hot girl presence in the name as well using the word 'culture,' which applies to marijuana growing as well as our societal interactions with each other. It's also a play on words that can be taken as alluding to my point that feminine sexuality is the driving force of our society and civilization as a whole... But the word feminized is a specialty term associated with marijuana growing... and so the perceived meaning of the title can go round and round in someone's head.
> 
> I originally wanted to call it just "Feminized," but that was already taken... Besides, simply adding the word "Culture" gives it so much more meaning.
> 
> I don't want to bring a proposal called "Stonerd Magazine" to a prospective investor.


I think that FemCult sounds better than Feminized Culture at least. The female form is a beautiful thing. You could make a graphic that looks like:

Feminized
Culture

Still sounds a little gay, but it's better than my idea of PsycheDildo!

(Just kidding.)


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I think that FemCult sounds better than Feminized Culture at least. The female form is a beautiful thing. You could make a graphic that looks like:
> 
> Feminized
> Culture
> ...


FemCult is short, sweet, and instantly excites curiosity. I'll be creating a lot of promotional material with the nick FemCult only... so that when the interested viewer finds himself at "Feminized Culture," there will be a slight "ahhh, now I get it" in the viewer's mind. 

It's also unique sounding and has instant name recognition. Won't ever be confused with "High Times" or "Rollitup" (lol) And they have a "High Times girl competition" every now and again? Ha ha. How quaint.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

These are the two ladies I've been in communication with for the possiblity of being the first "FemCult Emerald Gloddess."

For obviousl reasons, I'm having trouble deciding on who should be the first girl. Why don't y'all tell me what you think?

Lilly:






Chrissy:





Special thanks to Karl Yamashita and Manrique, of course.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

Chrissy hands down....Nothing sexier than a perfect body with dark brown hair &#8730;


----------



## daveroller (Dec 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> These are the two ladies I've been in communication with for the possiblity of being the first "FemCult Emerald Gloddess."
> 
> For obviousl reasons, I'm having trouble deciding on who should be the first girl. Why don't y'all tell me what you think?
> 
> ...


Chrissy!
Chrissy!
Chrissy!

Lilly has really fake looking boobs. Chrissy has a real nice ass, though. Prettier face, too, in my opinion.

Hey, now I know how I can contribute. I can be your model picker-outer.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Chrissy!
> Chrissy!
> Chrissy!
> 
> Lilly has really fake looking boobs. Chrissy has a real nice ass, though. Prettier face, too, in my opinion.


 Totally agreed....Definitely a Bad Bitch  &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## idontlikesociety (Dec 5, 2011)

I second that Psychild!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Chrissy!
> Chrissy!
> Chrissy!
> 
> ...


I know... Normally I don't go for breast implants, but I really like Lilly.

Well, let me let more reactions roll in.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I know... Normally I don't go for breast implants, but I really like Lilly.
> 
> Well, let me let more reactions roll in.


 She's definitely attractive.....just something about Chrissy's hair man...compliments her face and ass so well Lol..Not to mention her eyes

She's a dime &#8730;


Bootie > Boobies Anyday &#8730;


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

Psychild said:


> She's definitely attractive.....just something about Chrissy's hair man...compliments her face and ass so well Lol..Not to mention her eyes
> 
> She's a dime &#8730;
> 
> ...


Then you might be pleased to discover that our Chrissy is well endowed in the upper region as well.





She also has a Miley Cyrus vibe going... but with huge breasts.











And I've been talking to Chrissy for fucking years now. She's so good and professional... and I'm so naughty. She's shown immense patience with me even though I've flaked on her a couple of times. But she really adores my work and still wants to shoot with me, so I have a special place in my heart for her.

But in all fairness, let's have another look at Lilly:


























Now Karl, Manrique, GEA photos, and others will just have to understand that I need to show these for voting purposes.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

Lilly is pretty fine sexy!.....Still gotta go with Chrissy though! &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Lilly is pretty fine sexy!.....Still gotta go with Chrissy though! &#8730;&#8730;


I hear you. I'll probably go with Chrissy for my first shoot... But godammit, let's hear it for Lilly!


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 5, 2011)

*Both VERY Sexy!! Chrissy has my vote....*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Both VERY Sexy!! Chrissy has my vote....*


Okay. Let's keep the votes coming.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought you must have been looking at some better shots of Lilly. She looks a lot better without the perm to me. But I still like Chrissy better. Not changing my vote.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

Come on! Someone has to vote for Lilly!

Man, Chrissy is kicking Lilly's ass.


----------



## mensabarbie (Dec 5, 2011)

HELLO is anybody growing weed here? hello?

just kidding, not hating... just keep looking for pics of the other kind of girls, Jin...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> HELLO is anybody growing weed here? hello?
> 
> just kidding, not hating... just keep looking for pics of the other kind of girls, Jin...


You bet your sweet little ass I'm growing weed.

Now I know there are pictures of my plants in here somewhere...


----------



## Fykshun (Dec 5, 2011)

How about the Torrid Toker? Or simpler still, Curves, Cannabis, and Culture...anyway; I like to play with words. I'm sure you guys have the 'zine all figured out, but if you're ever up for a pair of editing eyes, or even content ideas...well, like I said, I like to play with words. Peace.

(...and wow, both of the girls are gorgeous; Lilly has a bit of a sharp, slightly Eighties visage (great for MILF lovers of my generation (me included, I guess)), and Chrissy has that youthful puffiness in the cheeks, the still visible edge of innocence that always pulls on our primal attractions toward the utmost vitality. As for boobs, I rather do appreciate them more when they're natural, big or small).


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been going a little crazy lately. I'll get around to trying this soon.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

Fykshun said:


> How about the Torrid Toker? Or simpler still, Curves, Cannabis, and Culture...anyway; I like to play with words. I'm sure you guys have the 'zine all figured out, but if you're ever up for a pair of editing eyes, or even content ideas...well, like I said, I like to play with words. Peace.
> 
> (...and wow, both of the girls are gorgeous; Lilly has a bit of a sharp, slightly Eighties visage (great for MILF lovers of my generation (me included, I guess)), and Chrissy has that youthful puffiness in the cheeks, the still visible edge of innocence that always pulls on our primal attractions toward the utmost vitality. As for boobs, I rather do appreciate them more when they're natural, big or small).


Well, well, well... What have we here? A wordsmith? Yeah, nice little demo of your writing. I like it. You're hired! Lol. No, really. I like your descriptive passage of the girls. Again, if anyone is interested and has a skill to bring... shout out!

You wouldn't believe what's already taken as domain names. I know some of you won't dig the name I came up with straight away... but it'll make more sense when you see the thing. And who knows? FemCult might just grow on you.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;nQfWzKTOE74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQfWzKTOE74[/video]





Lookit that bomb OG structure. Nice. This would go for top dollar at any LA shop. I stake my reputation on it. Huh? What reputation? Lol.





Yield? Let's be real. This isn't even gonna approach my last grow. But I don't give a fuck, cuz this shit is bomb.





Yeah, fuck those cat hairs!





I say who gonna smoke dis? Jin and Cheeze! Jin and Cheeze! I say whoop whoop! Jin and Cheeze! Jin and Cheeze!





Fuckin' shops. This is too good for your filthy shelves.

Edit:
Oh, and hey, RIU? I know I talk a lot of smack, but I, unlike some undesirables here, at least back it up. In fact, I'll taste test challenge any of you troll-bunnies. My weed is better than your weed. I mean OUR weed, right Cheeze?

Edit 2:
Cheeze-muscle, I'm gonna make you famous on FemCult.com!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm about to smoke a three way mix of this here Skywalker, Deadhead, and Grand Finale. Why? Because my roommate is a fucking whore.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

I am not into guns, but the girl with the gun gets my vote!!!!

Nice Tahoe btw Jin!!! lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> I am not into guns, but the girl with the gun gets my vote!!!!
> 
> Nice Tahoe btw Jin!!! lol.


My God, finally a vote for Lilly.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Jin, you got beer in your bong????


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Jin, you got beer in your bong????


No, just filth.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Filthy mind - filthy bong...aaaah, the world is balanced.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Filthy mind - filthy bong...aaaah, the world is balanced.


You're a philosopher at heart. Me too. I think I might find a use for you yet.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

you better hurry, my wife is constantly finding "uses" for me.......


----------



## Slivers (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got caught up on all the reading... I like the edgy idea, I can take my design and rough it up if you guys want... suggestions inspire creativity. So does good critique. I know already we need a 4th menu button, which means these big icon type buttons will shrink, they will have to in order to fit, otherwise maybe a grunge theme is in order? Perhaps spray-paint? What do you think? Getting focused in one direction would be most appealing for me(for now at least). Remember... We are running a content based site, look how RIU is formatted, simple, it works, it's solid, simplicity should be our guide for all types of inspiration. A site that is too complicated is worse than a site that is to simple. 

With that being said I have heard your suggestions thus far and will attempt to implement them. I am also aware of the open source programs which you speaking about, it's just nice to have a coder who is there to fix bugs and problems that arise with them, and not have to dig through open source jargon until I find the answer. Or even worse, wait till and update is available that resolves the issue. I'll dig a big more on Joomla though, it looks solid so far.


Mad's Website(look how simple it is)
http://www.dccomics.com/mad/on_the_stands/


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 6, 2011)

I love both girls. I am an natural breasted guy and Dark girl kinda guy so I am sorry and have to vote for Chrissy as well. Her eyes is what got my attention and took a long detailed look of her body. However for the young dudes they probably would love Chrissy... Blonde, busted and nice lips.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Just got caught up on all the reading... I like the edgy idea, I can take my design and rough it up if you guys want... suggestions inspire creativity. So does good critique. I know already we need a 4th menu button, which means these big icon type buttons will shrink, they will have to in order to fit, otherwise maybe a grunge theme is in order? Perhaps spray-paint? What do you think? Getting focused in one direction would be most appealing for me(for now at least). Remember... We are running a content based site, look how RIU is formatted, simple, it works, it's solid, simplicity should be our guide for all types of inspiration. A site that is too complicated is worse than a site that is to simple.
> 
> With that being said I have heard your suggestions thus far and will attempt to implement them. I am also aware of the open source programs which you speaking about, it's just nice to have a coder who is there to fix bugs and problems that arise with them, and not have to dig through open source jargon until I find the answer. Or even worse, wait till and update is available that resolves the issue. I'll dig a big more on Joomla though, it looks solid so far.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I can speak for everyone else as well as myself when I say I can hardly wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> I love both girls. I am an natural breasted guy and Dark girl kinda guy so I am sorry and have to vote for Chrissy as well. Her eyes is what got my attention and took a long detailed look of her body. However for the young dudes they probably would love Chrissy... Blonde, busted and nice lips.


Oh, no another natural breasted guy? You're not alone, Cheeze! Lol. Yeah, it's gonna be Chrissy. I need to email her and let her know about this new concept that has materialized. She has no idea yet she's gonna be the first ever "Emerald Goddess." Lol.



DST said:


> you better hurry, my wife is constantly finding "uses" for me.......


Ha ha.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 6, 2011)

im an "ass" man so i got to vote for crissy! plus im a sucker for dark hair and blue eyes. its my weakness, what do you want me to do about it?? seriously!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, thanks for giving me a sense of things as far as Chrissy vs. Lilly. It's kind of hard to see five inches in front of your nose when you're the one caught in the middle talking to both these girls.

But getting your opinion has verified that Chrissy is the stronger choice.

Thanks, all!


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

can we not have both, just for once I want to have my cake and eat the fukkin thing.....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> can we not have both, just for once I want to have my cake and eat the fukkin thing.....


Well Chrissy is a go for sure. Lilly could surely be the follow-up girl, but who knows who might come along!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

I guess you have to have this in here. But is it really a stoner movie? I don't think so.






Up in Smoke. What a classic. Not only did these two turn me on to drugs, but sex as well. Rock and roll is credited to someone else.






I like Dazed. But it shouldn't appear before the next film.






The Phoebe Cates scene... 'nuff said.






Did you know Kevin Smith had never tried weed until well after both Clerks movies were made?






I haven't seen these, but I guess they're stoner movies.






Don't know about this one, either.






Fuck yeah. One of my faves.






No comment necessary here...






"Dude, where's my apathy towards Ashton Kutcher?" It's right here. Sean William Scott is okay, though.






Supertroopers. Never seen it.






Harold and Kumar. No, I'm not Harold.






Not the best, but I still liked it for Danny Mcbride.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Go watch super troopers now! It's one of the best stoner movies... well at least the first 25 minutes lol


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

watching friday asap


----------



## dirk d (Dec 6, 2011)

shit i missed the 2nd set of pics of lilly and crissy! wtf!! man was focusing on the great articles you have jin! lol. Lilly is fing smoking hot! i just want to put that out there. 

Jin i think i should take both of them out and give you my opinion after a full week on a tropical island with nothing but white sand beachs.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

Winnah, winnah, chicken dinnah!











So I just wrote her again telling her of my new "green idea." I even told her about this little poll I conducted here on RIU. Hope she likes the idea of being "Emerald Goddess." I'll let you all know what she says, of course.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

RIU Emerald Goddess? Hell of an idea. me likey!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

socalkushgenetics said:


> RIU Emerald Goddess? Hell of an idea. me likey!


That's FemCult Emerald Goddess.

No disrespect, RIU.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 6, 2011)

Fykshun said:


> How about the Torrid Toker? Or simpler still, Curves, Cannabis, and Culture...anyway; I like to play with words. I'm sure you guys have the 'zine all figured out, but if you're ever up for a pair of editing eyes, or even content ideas...well, like I said, I like to play with words. Peace.
> 
> (...and wow, both of the girls are gorgeous; Lilly has a bit of a sharp, slightly Eighties visage (great for MILF lovers of my generation (me included, I guess)), and Chrissy has that youthful puffiness in the cheeks, the still visible edge of innocence that always pulls on our primal attractions toward the utmost vitality. As for boobs, I rather do appreciate them more when they're natural, big or small).


I like this "Cannabis, Curves & Culture" phrase, even if it isn't the title of the web site. I think magazines usually have a short subtitle that sums up what they're about. So if someone navigates to your web page and wonders what Feminized Culture means, that short little phase and your graphics will make it clear. It could look something like:

Feminized
Culture
Cannabis, Curves and Culture

... except with much nicer fonts, colors, gradients, etc of course.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope this is due to some awesome site upgrade.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I hope this is due to some awesome site upgrade.


I noticed that it hung for a long time last night when I tried to post something on this thread. Is that what you noticed too or something else?


----------



## daveroller (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, I just found out that I can buy some Tahoe OG seeds now, or at least that's what they call it. They originally come from Cali Connection.

I don't think I've smoked any kind of OG before, so I'm pretty ignorant on this topic. Can someone tell me what its main benefits are? Is the THC level really high? I need a good medicinal strain of pot to relieve chronic pain. Would this stuff work for that?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey, I just found out that I can buy some Tahoe OG seeds now, or at least that's what they call it. They originally come from Cali Connection.
> 
> I don't think I've smoked any kind of OG before, so I'm pretty ignorant on this topic. Can someone tell me what its main benefits are? Is the THC level really high? I need a good medicinal strain of pot to relieve chronic pain. Would this stuff work for that?


Well the site was hanging up and unreachable all last night. It looks like it's working now, but the formatting looks all screwed up to me.

I can't speak for Cali-Connect myself, but the Mantis is growing one I think.

The OG Kush family is made up of indica/sativa hybrids of varying ratios. What's really special about the strain (and it ecompasses many substrains) is not only the higher potency, but the blend of the heavy narcotic indica side you really feel in your body with the sativa side that gives you emotional euphoria.

So yeah, as a medicine it's not hard to see why it's the most sought after strain in the California scene and elsewhere. I do believe it is one of the most famous strains in the world. Everyone has heard of OG Kush.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well the site was hanging up and unreachable all last night. It looks like it's working now, but the formatting looks all screwed up to me.
> 
> I can't speak for Cali-Connect myself, but the Mantis is growing one I think.
> 
> ...


You can tell that I quit toking for 30 years and just took it up again a year ago. Hence my ignorance. (Plus I live a long way from California.) Sounds like just what the doctor ordered. Dr Dave, that is. Thanks Jin.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

*Chrissy, Emerald Goddess.*
I've been emailing back and forth with Chrissy, and not only is she jazzed about being FemCult's very first "Emerald Goddess," she herself is a toker as well. So she's one of us, boys and girls... How did you Chrissy voters know? Good call, guys.

You can imagine how pleaseantly surprised I was when she told me all this. She's also flattered by all the positive feedback she's gotten here. So it's official!!! Emerald Goddess 1:





Edit: Oh, and thank you, Drew Santos. Have I ever told you what a fine photographer you are?


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice, i would agree that is a very nice picture, and please don't tell her I never voted for her....oooo-erps. lol.

A little post in the 600 thread you might like, Jin:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-802.html#post6738915

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Very nice, i would agree that is a very nice picture, and please don't tell her I never voted for her....oooo-erps. lol.
> 
> A little post in the 600 thread you might like, Jin:
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-802.html#post6738915
> ...


Well I just told her she got all but ONE vote. Don't worry, I didn't say who the person was. Lol.

Hey, can you supply a reasonably high res image of anything you might think would represent the DAM section well? Slivers needs images for the section buttons. I was just gonna give him a random stock photo of an Amsterdam street scene, but maybe you have something better?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll email you images for design material when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the traditional Amsterdam Gemeente sign would be good, which is 3 X's believe it or not. I could probably get a decent photograph of one. This is taken from the web: I think it's actually outside the Mayors house.

ok, that didn't work.....i'll get a pic if you think that image would be okay. 
here's a link to the website where you can see it
http://www.geotypico.com/amsterdam_nl/overig/het-wapen-van-amsterdam.html


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

DST said:


> I think the traditional Amsterdam Gemeente sign would be good, which is 3 X's believe it or not. I could probably get a decent photograph of one. This is taken from the web: I think it's actually outside the Mayors house.
> 
> ok, that didn't work.....i'll get a pic if you think that image would be okay.
> here's a link to the website where you can see it
> http://www.geotypico.com/amsterdam_nl/overig/het-wapen-van-amsterdam.html


Okay.  That's cool.  See?  I wouldn't know little details about the place like that.  Good lookin' out.  And I don't mind the triple X if you guys don't.  In fact I love it.  Lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll get some options so as a pic from the web does not need to be purchased.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

We're gonna have to go waaaay back for this particular little obsession of mine.  Linda Ronstadt, circa late 60's to late 70's, still does it for me....As a singer and a woman.
[video=youtube;UMVvRImExKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMVvRImExKc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;nOtN4q2RDrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOtN4q2RDrY&feature=related[/video]
A timeless cover of a timeless original.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

Click Play and watch out for the flying SHIT!
[video=youtube;WYANybQlaUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYANybQlaUc&feature=plcp&context=C27c46UDOEgsToPDskKk7Jl2QK6ORsDTGMPCAVYz[/video]
I wish I could have a debate with those two law enforcement jokers.  Everything out of their mouths is convenient double speak that can easily be exposed as the nonsense it is by mentioning big pharma (profiteering), profits from the alchohol industry (no medicinal value).  So how is alcohol, a completely legal substance sold in stores, "promoting and protecting" our society?  That Lindsay Graham looking motherfucker doesn't know his ass from his head.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

*Driven By Drug War Incentives, Cops Target Pot Smokers, Brush Off Victims Of Violent Crime *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/21/drug-war-incentives-police-violent-crime_n_1105701.html?page=1





Fuckin' cops... Fuckin' feds... Leave the hot tattooed lady alone.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Click Play and watch out for the flying SHIT!
> [video=youtube;WYANybQlaUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYANybQlaUc&feature=plcp&context=C27c46UDOEgsToPDskKk7Jl2QK6ORsDTGMPCAVYz[/video]
> I wish I could have a debate with those two law enforcement jokers.  Everything out of their mouths is convenient double speak that can easily be exposed as the nonsense it is by mentioning big pharma (profiteering), profits from the alchohol industry (no medicinal value).  So how is alcohol, a completely legal substance sold in stores, "promoting and protecting" our society?  That Lindsay Graham looking motherfucker doesn't know his ass from his head.


I've noticed that a lot of the politicians who want to wage war on pot have alcohol & tobacco interests as their biggest campaign contributors.  What, are they afraid that people are going to drink less if they can get high?  Or maybe that there will be fewer people getting addicted to their products in the first place?  Politicians make me sick.  Way too much influence from special interests in our country.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the politicians who want to wage war on pot have alcohol & tobacco interests as their biggest campaign contributors. What, are they afraid that people are going to drink less if they can get high? Or maybe that there will be fewer people getting addicted to their products in the first place? Politicians make me sick. Way too much influence from special interests in our country.


Yeah, this notion that they represent us and our best interests is a complete fantasy.  That's a big part of the reason I want to get a magazine going.  If I can garner any kind of readership, I'll speak out vehemently against this hypocrisy.  Obama and Holder will not be spared.  Fuckin' liars and flip-floppers.  That's all politicians are regardless of D or R.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, this notion that they represent us and our best interests is a complete fantasy.  That's a big part of the reason I want to get a magazine going.  If I can garner any kind of readership, I'll speak out vehemently against this hypocrisy.  Obama and Holder will not be spared.  Fuckin' liars and flip-floppers.  That's all politicians are regardless of D or R.


Fuckin' straight.  There's a small handful of decent ones, but they're definitely in the minority.  Senator Bernie Sanders is my favorite and is neither a D nor an R.  He's the only socialist in Congress.  And very popular, even in a conservative state (Vermont).  I helped out with Al Franken's campaign in '08 a few times and am very glad that he won.  I'll have to write him a letter.
Ron Paul says he'd make all drugs legal if he could, but I strongly disagree with him about too many other things.
Sometimes it seems like we're on the brink of becoming a fascist banana republic.  That story about the Chicago PD really turned my stomach seriously.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;DzW1TBLqKFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzW1TBLqKFY&feature=related[/video]
Did pruning and more serenading and the smell almost knocked me out.  Holy shit.






And for my next trick, the Incredible Disappearing Air Conditioner!





Hard as rocks.  I scraped my arms all over those motherfuckers.  I think they actually left scratch marks.  Rad.





These buds will not be stopped.  They can't be stopped.





Feel the love.  Feel it, I said!





Cheeze, you're the fuckin' man.  Look how good this shit is, man.  Boo-Yah!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Fuckin' straight. There's a small handful of decent ones, but they're definitely in the minority. Senator Bernie Sanders is my favorite and is neither a D nor an R. He's the only socialist in Congress. And very popular, even in a conservative state (Vermont). I helped out with Al Franken's campaign in '08 a few times and am very glad that he won. I'll have to write him a letter.
> Ron Paul says he'd make all drugs legal if he could, but I strongly disagree with him about too many other things.
> Sometimes it seems like we're on the brink of becoming a fascist banana republic. That story about the Chicago PD really turned my stomach seriously.


Right, right. Yes on Bernard Sanders and Al Franken. And though Paul makes a lot of sense on key issues, he still identifies with the Republican party, so he's out. Agree. I dig your politics. I want you as a socio-political contributor to my zine.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Very nice, i would agree that is a very nice picture, and please don't tell her I never voted for her....oooo-erps. lol.
> 
> A little post in the 600 thread you might like, Jin:
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-802.html#post6738915
> ...


Just looked at your practice "Man on the Dam" post. Fuckin' love it. That's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

That video is just unreal, it really makes me sad. And the cop with the nervous twitch and the buzz cut, "oh but he's protecting his kids!!!" No argmuent to make MJ legal unless it's from a Libertarian point of view of an individual...ha fukkin ha. I think he must be smoking crack!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> That video is just unreal, it really makes me sad. And the cop with the nervous twitch and the buzz cut, "oh but he's protecting his kids!!!" No argmuent to make MJ legal unless it's from a Libertarian point of view of an individual...ha fukkin ha. I think he must be smoking crack!


 more like he gets his paycheck from fuckin growers and dispensaries over... he's strait lying through his teeth. The same asshat who says drugs don't belong in our community and he's prob got the wife on 10 prescription pills and he has to hit the bar because he can't stand her...hypocrisy is unbelievable anytime I hear cops speak.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;DCNutE9nUVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCNutE9nUVk&feature=youtu.be[/video]
*Federal Interference In State Medical Marijuana Laws Is A Low Priority, Attorney General Affirms *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/08/medical-marijuana-federal-interference_n_1137745.html

The majority of American voters are either for it or not against it. So they have to do this ridiculous little dance between angering their big corporate funders and the American people. Pathetic.

"But Mr. AG, what about all the law-abiding shops you guys completely destroyed in California even though no abuses of statutes were being committed?"

You notice how these guys just cannot speak in plain, direct sentences? This Holder is a well programmed robot.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;DCNutE9nUVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCNutE9nUVk&feature=youtu.be[/video]
> *Federal Interference In State Medical Marijuana Laws Is A Low Priority, Attorney General Affirms *
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/08/medical-marijuana-federal-interference_n_1137745.html
> ...


Fuckin' eh! I think that maybe Obama could be trying to look like he's as tough on crime as the Republicans (appear to be). That's pretty cynical, but wouldn't surprise me. Or maybe it's hard to be bold and do something different than all of your predecessors in office. Doesn't want to stick his neck out? I'm still trying to figure him out. Either way, he's been really disappointing on a bunch of issues, especially this one. Sheez, the people are behind MMJ. Grow a pair, Barack!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry for all this serious stuff in my posts lately.

But the upshot is that it's really kicking me in the ass to get my shit together and start my zine.

I think "Weed Wars," the recently started Discovery reality program, is more than just an interesting show, it's an important show. It brings attention to and spreads awareness of what the MMJ community in Cali is really about, what the patients are like, what the culture is like... And how we are ABSOLUTELY not criminals but law-abiding patriots. 

To Holder and the various US attorneys under him: Would Discovery really create a show that features the lives of criminals who are hurting our society? Think about it!

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/weed-wars/

And this is more than just one stoner griping about pot laws. The larger, overarching issue is the preservation of our civil liberties. More than just the right to use the medicine of our choice, this is a question of freedom.

So I want a piece of this 'spreading awareness game,' and do what I can to increase the sanity.

Let's do this! I want this thing to be not just my voice, but our COMBINED voices. There are so many intelligent, resourceful people here. I really want to make it as much of a group effort as possible. I'll take the nude photos, of course. Lol.

Hey, is Jin getting passionate about this? Hmmm.... Watch out!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2011)

Alright, Dudes and Dudettes, I've decided to stop killing you with my fucking boring daily photos.

I'll just say that they're looking amazing. The low temp grow has resulted in super dense chunk action just as I planned.

This is gonna make Diablo look bad come smoke report time.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

RIU is like the Hokey Pokey at the moment, it's up it's down, it's shakin the server round and round, who knows when peace will be restored to the RIU universe.

No more likes I see....what to do now, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> RIU is like the Hokey Pokey at the moment, it's up it's down, it's shakin the server round and round, who knows when peace will be restored to the RIU universe.
> 
> No more likes I see....what to do now, lol.


I was wondering what happened to my steady stream of likes. I can imagine how sudden it must have been for you. Lol.

Edit:
Not being able to like is like not being able to high-five, shake hands, rub noses, pat asses, etc...


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

haha, is patting an ass still PC?? There's a few asses that needed patted on this thread I can tell ya. Funny thing is, I still got my 6000 odd like notifications, I daren't look at them in case they disappear and I spiral into a depressive slump of thinking no one has ever liked me before...boohooh, see what riu has gone and done now.

Its 8;42 on a Friday, I have a bowl of space cookies that the Fairy posted to me and arrived yesterday, and I have to do my Sales tax returns - to be spaced or not to be spaced...tax returns on Monday me thinks!!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

Fuck! I just automatically tried to like that. It's like second nature. Scary.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

It's LIKE a monkey on yer back!!!

Edit: Think I'll pop over to Facebook and get my LIKE fix for the day, haha.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

It's okay, I'm more of a views whore. Look at me! Look at me!


----------



## Slivers (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey jin got a weed growing question for ya, what do you use to fight off root rot... I'm having some issues. Not sure what to do, I hear so much this and that, I don't know what to do.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;oAK5Ids7l5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAK5Ids7l5g[/video]
Hey, I hate the Eagles as much as the next guy, but she fuckin' kills this one. I, of course, prefer it to the Eagles' version.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hey jin got a weed growing question for ya, what do you use to fight off root rot... I'm having some issues. Not sure what to do, I hear so much this and that, I don't know what to do.


Well just how bad is it? Pix? Is it slimy?

Might have to get some food grade h202, buddy.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well just how bad is it? Pix? Is it slimy?
> 
> Might have to get some food grade h202, buddy.


Yea I've heard of using other stuff too, I had some 3% h202, but it was store bought. I'm gonna get some 35% later this week. I'll grab some pictures. I guess I should try the h202 dunk eh... I dunno what else to do. That seems to be pretty solid. Have you tried hygrozyme with sm-90? I read a post online that looked promising... guy fixed his rot problem in a day or so.

Here's the nasties:



I know it may not look that bad, but the others look even worse... I gotta figure out a fix of some kind.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 9, 2011)

I tried to like some of you guy's posts I guess RIU is still under work sheesh. 

Jin- Awesome grow now its fattening up as the last 30 days comes along woot. I am with ya for the zine to spread the knowledge and lies that the corrupt Goverment/police are. I even put an status on my Facebook, if one would rather smoke Marijuana that has many uses and the plant has been around before our time and what gives them the right to tell us what we can or can't do? Or go buy poison pills from the pharmacy that you have no clue what is in the pill. Marijuana is a God given plant. There are a few verses in the bible stating a plant that would be illegal in the world plus more. What pisses me off when hardcore religious people try to tell others that marijuana is a sin etc which is bullcrap!


----------



## mr.bond (Dec 9, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Yea I've heard of using other stuff too, I had some 3% h202, but it was store bought. I'm gonna get some 35% later this week. I'll grab some pictures. I guess I should try the h202 dunk eh... I dunno what else to do. That seems to be pretty solid. Have you tried hygrozyme with sm-90? I read a post online that looked promising... guy fixed his rot problem in a day or so.
> 
> Here's the nasties:
> 
> ...


This is the answer to your problem. link--> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html

Enzyme products will make it worse.

cheers,
mr.bond


----------



## dirk d (Dec 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;oAK5Ids7l5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAK5Ids7l5g[/video]
> Hey, I hate the Eagles as much as the next guy, but she fuckin' kills this one. I, of course, prefer it to the Eagles' version.


YO! lay off my eagles bro! lol one of my best memories is kicking it in seattle with this amazing girl, smoking weed thinking about how awesome it would be to just kick it with this chick all the time. miss those days of innocense, free thoughts and sexual hormones!

welcome to the hotel california, such a lovely place, such lovely face ooooooo living it up at the hotel california ooohhoo.. what a nice surprise. mirrors on the ceiling, sweet champagne on ice and she said we are just prisoners here...of our own device.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;DzW1TBLqKFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzW1TBLqKFY&feature=related[/video]
> Did pruning and more serenading and the smell almost knocked me out. Holy shit.
> 
> 
> ...


No ...you are the man jin.... for sure...
Its not "our " meds ..theyre yours broskie... a couple of grams is all i want off those suckers...
Seems fair ..dont ya think ??

Looks like your babies are already donr to me ... how long were ya gonna go ... 60 day s? 65 ...70????
You telll me...


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 9, 2011)

Those buds are really filling out and looking juicy Jin. Nice selection on the magazine girl too. She has a super sexy look and her eyes are awesome. Dark hair and green/blue eyes is my favorite look. 

My buds haven't started swelling yet but are filling with crystals and are about to start chunking up I think....I hope. Thanks for the serenade recommendation - I sprayed on monday and about 95% of those ugly white blemishes are gone. Here's a macro shot of my tahoe og after a little editing on the new photoscape software:

View attachment 1926114


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

dirk d said:


> YO! lay off my eagles bro! lol one of my best memories is kicking it in seattle with this amazing girl, smoking weed thinking about how awesome it would be to just kick it with this chick all the time. miss those days of innocense, free thoughts and sexual hormones!
> 
> welcome to the hotel california, such a lovely place, such lovely face ooooooo living it up at the hotel california ooohhoo.. what a nice surprise. mirrors on the ceiling, sweet champagne on ice and she said we are just prisoners here...of our own device.


Woops, sorry about the Eagles comment. But I feel like I'm allowed to bad-mouth them a little because I am actually very, very familiar with the band and its music. I am a huge fan of Joe Walsh, so it's not like I'm a hate, hate guy. I'm more of a love, hate guy. Don Henley isn't my cup of tea per se, but who can argue that Sunset Grill isn't a great song? I also like Glenn Frey more than Henley.

The Eagles are one of the great American rock bands to be sure. But they were over-exposed and so now enjoy a little needling over it... But love 'em or hate 'em, no one in the industry or in music fandom can take anything away from their contribution to rock music.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Those buds are really filling out and looking juicy Jin. Nice selection on the magazine girl too. She has a super sexy look and her eyes are awesome. Dark hair and green/blue eyes is my favorite look.
> 
> My buds haven't started swelling yet but are filling with crystals and are about to start chunking up I think....I hope. Thanks for the serenade recommendation - I sprayed on monday and about 95% of those ugly white blemishes are gone. Here's a macro shot of my tahoe og after a little editing on the new photoscape software:
> 
> View attachment 1926114


 
You have great trichome structure. Give it time. You can't expect soil to move as fast as my crazy spray tote. They'll swell. It looks great so far.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

wowzaaa mantis... nice pic

edit* your avatar, and the budds


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

jin your leaves.. they are soo much healthier than mine... im on day 55 right now and you hit the nail on the head the smell alloost knocks me out i get stuck in the room just sniffing deeply..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> No ...you are the man jin.... for sure...
> Its not "our " meds ..theyre yours broskie... a couple of grams is all i want off those suckers...
> Seems fair ..dont ya think ??
> 
> ...


Wow! You think? It's only been 41 days! 

I think they're looking real close, but I did pruning and there's some lower stuff that still needs to swell and harden. I'm not gonna make the mistake of stuffing them and starving them like I did with Diablo (that reduced potency). I'm keeping them at a steady 800ppm and I'll drop it down to like 700ppm and stop adding Kushie Kush this Saturday. Then I'll let it run another week on this reduced ppm and harvest. No drastic nute reduction, no flush.

It's clear to me how I fucked up last time. I won't do it again. Let's take them to 50 days. I think they might be ready then. That's a 50 day flower time. Record speed for an OG. But remember how I said I also made the mistake of letting my hyper accelerated system run a normal flowering period with the Diablo? So although 50 days might be short by normal standards, it might be just right for me. Almost there, boss.

Also, no waiting around this time. I'm dropping two more of your clones in as soon as these come down.

Peace.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

SFguy said:


> jin your leaves.. they are soo much healthier than mine... im on day 55 right now and you hit the nail on the head the smell alloost knocks me out i get stuck in the room just sniffing deeply..


I have healthier leaves? Wow, that makes me feel great considering what I did to the leaves in my last grow. I'm a real leaf-killer usually.

I don't know if you grow hydro, but the flush is what causes that accelerated leaf trauma as the plants are being starved and start feeding on themselves. That hurts final potency. Flushes or drastic nute reductions? It does nothing good. Only hurts. There. I said it.

Post a pic of your leaves. Let me see.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

im not flushing, i just burned the *&%^ outta them like 3 rd week of flower adn been easy on em since, and i have alot of color change right now cause its been friggin cold in my room(low 60's) the tahoes arent purpling too much, but my recon leaves are purpling alot!!!.. low 60's i dont run sealed i have free flowing air from outside.. as for pics, i have them on my laptop at home right now im at work.. ill shoot em at lunch but im not worried they are stackin and the tahoe doesnt seem like a heavy yeilder anyways my tops are all relatively about the same size as yours.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

SFguy said:


> im not flushing, i just burned the *&%^ outta them like 3 rd week of flower adn been easy on em since, and i have alot of color change right now cause its been friggin cold in my room(low 60's) the tahoes arent purpling too much, but my recon leaves are purpling alot!!!.. low 60's i dont run sealed i have free flowing air from outside.. as for pics, i have them on my laptop at home right now im at work.. ill shoot em at lunch but im not worried they are stackin and the tahoe doesnt seem like a heavy yeilder anyways my tops are all relatively about the same size as yours.


Tahoe is a stingy yielder and I don't see much purple either. But this strain is all about quality over quantity. It's gonna be a great hit.

Yes, low air temps and no flush is what creates the super-dense dank. I'm sure of that now.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

I like you, you like me...


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

and to answerur question... no hydro, im in soil all organic gh nutes and dam!! @ 41 daYs... eeek im jealous we are about even and im 2 weeks ahead of you... let it go farther than 50 from day 50- 55 they have gained sooooo much.. im letting them go farther... =)


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 9, 2011)

50 days ??? reallly ...
i cant doubt u ... i was thinking more 54 or 60 ...

heres a menu of whats cooking...
In a couple weeks probly a different list ...
But i will be goin in soon to get more ... and ill try to get a nice selection for u too choose from...


*OG Kush's:*

*Diamon OG Kush*
*Tahoe OG Kush*
*SFV OG Kush*
*Larry OG Kush*
*Tahoe OG Kush 2.0 (Tahoe OG Kush BX1 (green labs))*
*Cherry OG Kush*
*Skywalker OG Kush*
*Lake Of Fire (Fire OG Kush x Tahoe OG Kush)*
*Louie 13th OG Kush*
*Old School 91 OG Kush*
*HA OG Kush*
*Purple OG Kush*
*Diablo OG Kush*
*Thermite (Abusive OG Kush x Larry OG kush)*
*Abusive OG Kush*

*i would go for lou , maybe skywalker, or sfv ...those are all pretty legit....*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> 50 days ??? reallly ...
> i cant doubt u ... i was thinking more 54 or 60 ...
> 
> heres a menu of whats cooking...
> ...


I'll be happy with SFV, Skywalker, or Lou. So whichever.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Lordjin, You have a very beautiful garden with big massive buds everywhere. They are so frosty and chunky looking. 
will you be harvesting them soon?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Lordjin, You have a very beautiful garden with big massive buds everywhere. They are so frosty and chunky looking.
> will you be harvesting them soon?


Thanks, Doc.

I'm not amazed by the size because I've seen some crazy big buds in my cab before, but big huge buds usually aren't as dense... or good. It's like the freakishly large strawberry will not taste as good as the small, normal sized one. These are the types of little rocks that resist when you squeeze them. No give. I love growing shit like that.

323Cheezy thinks they look ready. But I'll let 'em go to day 50. I'm on day 42.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 9, 2011)

they looks smokable...ready? not so sure...
However nothing is out of the realm of possibility ....so to speak...
Jin may just be so good of a grower (with the help of some fine genticsof course)..that he only needs 40 days to make maturally flowered buds.... maybe the laws of physics cease to exist in his little cabby....

I could be wrong.... jin is quite the photagrapher.. dont let your eyes fool ya ...those are midjits...lol
I kid am sure there pretty fat..... Go ahead jin put your hand up in the picture so we can see really ..how massive they are...
p.s... (i wasnt talking about my bitch tits)

edit... yes and thats my theory ... the small berries are always more flavorfull and jucier...
i always thought...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

What do you look for to decide when the right time to harvest will be? 
Dont you worry about squwooshing the trichomes when you squeeze your nuggs?
Do you flush or drown prior to chop chop?
i never really thought about the huge strawberry theory. i have had some good strawberrys that were big.
if you put your hand in the picture can you tell us how big your hand is.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Couldn't resist.....

Tiny Hands! Like a two year old girl, lmao.
[youtube]DmFe66JY9K8[/youtube]


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> they looks smokable...ready? not so sure...
> However nothing is out of the realm of possibility ....so to speak...
> Jin may just be so good of a grower (with the help of some fine genticsof course)..that he only needs 40 days to make maturally flowered buds.... maybe the laws of physics cease to exist in his little cabby....
> 
> ...


Yeah, fuck those huge buds that are bigger than your face. Sure, they make good pictures, but if I put my bic lighter next to one of these buds, you would all see just how small they really are. And that's just what I wanted to see. Real OGs never grow huge nugs. For example, I'm smoking on some really great Skywalker right now. Dense, moist, super earthy smoke. One of the best OG's I've smoked in a while. I rate this Sywalker pretty high, and the nugs are really small and tight. The best OG's come in small buds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Couldn't resist.....
> 
> Tiny Hands! Like a two year old girl, lmao.
> [youtube]DmFe66JY9K8[/youtube]


haha.. smart ass


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What do you look for to decide when the right time to harvest will be?
> Dont you worry about squwooshing the trichomes when you squeeze your nuggs?
> Do you flush or drown prior to chop chop?
> i never really thought about the huge strawberry theory. i have had some good strawberrys that were big.
> if you put your hand in the picture can you tell us how big your hand is.


Artificially pumped freakishly large produce suffers in smell/taste characteristics. That's what I did to my Diablo crop... "Muscle Chicken."

The strawberry equivalent of the Diablo OG I grew:






Have you ever tasted a wild strawberry? They're ten times more flavorful than the regular strawberry pictured at top.






No flushing or drowning. I don't see how stressing the plant at the very end improves anything.

I decide when to harvest based on faith alone.

I don't worry about hurting my trichomes... I do, however, worry about my trichomes hurting me.

I don't photograph my hands. I have them insured at Lloyds of London.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Couldn't resist.....
> 
> Tiny Hands! Like a two year old girl, lmao.
> [youtube]DmFe66JY9K8[/youtube]


Weird. Them geezers better have tiny wankers too or there will be problems... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

I swear on the OG bible that I will never again grow monstrous muscle chicken that doesn't even resemble OG Kush anymore.

Diablo






Tahoe -- Look at the difference in leaf health.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 9, 2011)

I know gin that u pay allot of money for meds right??
I usually wont pay more than $50 an eighth ....
But i understand why people do ..... 

I noticed the 55caps and 60 dollar caps have meds that are a lil more medicinal...
less muscle chicken .... but really only a bit cleaner and organic in taste...

I noticed it off the bat with the og u gave me ... usually i can get something on those lines for 50...
But it can be hit and miss sometimes...

Right now i pay 35 an eight and 45 sometimes ... and i get genetic dank lou all day ...
but i can tell it was grown and manufactored in a big room with hundred of plants...
After all the owner of my medicine shop and the creator of louie... told me he does just that so he can put the meds at alower price...
There fine by me and dense... but a lil more brittle upon breaking them down ... usually typical og size buds...

I may be getting off track ... but the dude says he can get 2.3 pounds off a 1000watter...
But to get supper dank , high quality , more around 1.4 pounds per light...

There really is a slight yet substancial difference in high cap meds... 
Kinda like what u get from the market and what u get in the farmers market...

I already know its really the love put in your plants that make them stand out... i too before put more time and it showed...(no matter how much luv i give tho .. theres no touching the money put into your system...i paid 200 for all my equipment minus nute and medium prices)
Anyone else would be crazy to put so much damn light into that small box...
That crazy reason being the reason your buds will be better than most factory like produced buds...

As a profeesional appraiser..lol... id put that tahoe at 60 an eighth... and it would be nice to see at the shop for everyone to enjoy ....
Or you could just smoke it all yourself.... that would be the most evil thing u could do......


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I know gin that u pay allot of money for meds right??
> I usually wont pay more than $50 an eighth ....
> But i understand why people do .....
> 
> ...


I've been paying 75.00 bux for 5.5 grams of top shelf OG lately at my shop. Not bad, but can hardly wait to harvest since I know this shit is better than anything they got on their best day.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

Putin! Femen and I can see right through you!
*FEMEN, Ukrainian Women's Rights Group, Protests Russian Elections (TOPLESS PHOTOS) *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/09/femen-topless-russia-election_n_1139091.html












Quite the revolutionary pose.



































Warrior women of progress. Love it.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

this is what im workin with.. a 1k hortilux and phantom digi and 7 ft lightral 3.5 cycles in less than 5 mins


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 1926458View attachment 1926457View attachment 1926459
> 
> 
> 
> this is what im workin with.. a 1k hortilux and phantom digi and 7 ft lightral 3.5 cycles in less than 5 mins


Wow. I bet you're stoked on that harvest. Let's be friends.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

wow they look cold.. hahahhah

JUST FYI thats 23 plants lst no topping.. the ones that are purpling are the recon from dna genetics... o0oo0 they are bomb i will be keeping them around way more overpowering smell and the smoke is incredible i had her a couple runs this is the first with the taHOE.. IS YOUR SMELLING LIKE LEMON PINESOL?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

lmao actually im a little bummed.. i wish i had another light=)


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

SFguy said:


> wow they look cold.. hahahhah
> 
> JUST FYI thats 23 plants lst no topping.. the ones that are purpling are the recon from dna genetics... o0oo0 they are bomb i will be keeping them around way more overpowering smell and the smoke is incredible i had her a couple runs this is the first with the taHOE.. IS YOUR SMELLING LIKE LEMON PINESOL?


I don't sense any fruity or citrus hints at all. It just smells like fuel soaked fresh mud. You know that earthy OG smell you get when your favorite dispensary opens up that huge jar? X2. This is gonna be a real nose-hurter.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

umm.. i dont really go to dispensaries unless im desperate went like 4x they arent allowed in my city anyways BANNED.. i get 40 eigths from the homie of A+++ fire all day fronted till payday( if i need it)

and now im wondering if indeed i have the lemon larry or maybe justa diffrent pheno.. but mine is distinctly pinesol and lemons it makes me hack every time aaaaah i cant breathe!!!!

and the recon.. if you can get it DO by far THE BEST imo. flavor.potency.smooth.relaxing.clear high. BEST BEST BEST


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 9, 2011)

thats why i reccommended it..
The tahoe has been my clubs garunteed og... 
Tahoe and louie always come out really high in potency compared to most the ogers...
I thought my tahoe cut was real pinesol lemony like .... but im sure jins has surpassed the lemony ...
Lemony good.... but more fuelly dank...i thought


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

heres a pretty cool panoramic of the room... u can see my ghetto ass gravel floor.. im not sealed up so i just spray and release ladybugs once in a while.. when i water i spray. period..all natural spray from one of the local farmers kills everything... ps these pics are from day 43... im tellin ya watch it stack after 50... let it go to 65 at least


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 1926561View attachment 1926556View attachment 1926552
> heres a pretty cool panoramic of the room... u can see my ghetto ass gravel floor.. im not sealed up so i just spray and release ladybugs once in a while.. when i water i spray. period..all natural spray from one of the local farmers kills everything... ps these pics are from day 43... im tellin ya watch it stack after 50... let it go to 65 at least


Alright. We'll see how they look at day 50 and go from there. I'll be patient.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> thats why i reccommended it..
> The tahoe has been my clubs garunteed og...
> Tahoe and louie always come out really high in potency compared to most the ogers...
> I thought my tahoe cut was real pinesol lemony like .... but im sure jins has surpassed the lemony ...
> Lemony good.... but more fuelly dank...i thought


Your words echo through my mind everytime I get that sticky shit all over my hands and forearms... I rub my hands together, smell them, and that smell blows away any "OG Earth" smell I've ever smelled from a dispensary jar. I'm really pleased by this. I know if I took a jar of this to a club, they would really want it. But they can't have it. Lol.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Dec 9, 2011)

The highlight of the day is waking up, make a cup of tea, roll one up and then just kick back and scrolling through this thread (and other sub's of course), but this journal is, as mentioned previously, one of a kind.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

hey jin... ya sticky.. i dont like to touch and finger fuck my buds too much i feel as if im cheating myself... but then again.. i do clip some bottoms early i feel bad about that too hahaha but i figure anyways its my shit.. lol you could get a way with a bud here n there too.. even with you super scrogg!! hey cheezy i see u got some LA CONF... i been wanting to try that one how u like it?


----------



## TangerineDr (Dec 9, 2011)

Great stuff, going to be checking back on this one.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 9, 2011)

TangerineDr said:


> Great stuff, going to be checking back on this one.


try going back 5-10 pages. &#8730; even better stuff &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2011)

aaaaah!!!!! im soo glad i went back before my lady got home...hahah she think i bee lookin at porn and not on RIU... hahahah can i still vote jin? lol i vote her .. fer sure sure sure


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;f5IRI4oHKNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU&feature=related[/video]
But she is here.





Hey, Cheeze, they're starting to look 'less small,' and we still have like a week and a half. Might be a respectable yield yet, huh?





Please, please, ladies and gentlemen, no need for applause... But thank you. Even though there's PM right there.





Cheeze, I was right to put my faith in your knowledge of OG Kush. The first kief sprinkled bowl is for you.





Now what kind of magazine editor-in-chief would I be if I grew so so bud?





If this isn't Tahoe OG Kush, I don't know what is.






Fuckin' go AN, GO! The Urban Grower should come to my fuckin' house. I'll get that mustache dude high. 

The best marijuana in the world, right here in sunny SoCal. Ha ha! What a laugh. Hear that, Arjan? My 323cheezy Tahoe OG Kush against your Haze any day. Bring it, bitch.

Edit:
Cheeze (and Arjan), I'm calling it at 55 days flat.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> The highlight of the day is waking up, make a cup of tea, roll one up and then just kick back and scrolling through this thread (and other sub's of course), but this journal is, as mentioned previously, one of a kind.


Well there you go. That's exactly the experience I want to expand upon with my zine. You put it so nicely. Thank you.



TangerineDr said:


> Great stuff, going to be checking back on this one.


You, sir, have good taste.



Psychild said:


> try going back 5-10 pages. &#8730; even better stuff &#8730;&#8730;


You, sir, have even better taste.



SFguy said:


> aaaaah!!!!! im soo glad i went back before my lady got home...hahah she think i bee lookin at porn and not on RIU... hahahah can i still vote jin? lol i vote her .. fer sure sure sure


 Well, yeah. It's gonna be Chrissy. Where were you? Lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

Well this thread is about showing off the sticky goodness of the feminine variety.....woof woof, snarl, dribble....DOG kush.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Well this thread is about showing off the sticky goodness of the feminine variety.....woof woof, snarl, dribble....DOG kush.


Soil grown buds look so gentle... and friendly. Bet she's a smooth smoke. Would love to bud swap with you. Maybe you can use some of this to calm down after you blow your brains out with Cheezy's Tahoe.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

She is very friendly, but I think you would be surprised about how gentle she is, lol. My last run my friend described it like having a wet towel thrown over your head, so I decided to take the run I just chopped down a little bit earlier, it's deffo more heighty now. The Fairy has been known to fly over your way.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

DST said:


> She is very friendly, but I think you would be surprised about how gentle she is, lol. My last run my friend described it like having a wet towel thrown over your head, so I decided to take the run I just chopped down a little bit earlier, it's deffo more heighty now. The Fairy has been known to fly over your way.


Wow, I'd like to grow some of your wet towel, then. I could turn that into a steaming hot wet towel. Lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

I need to germ that Tahoe seed I found....too many things to germ, not enough time and space!


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 10, 2011)

Lordjin..

Reason with me.
I know you see all that shwaggy popcorn bullshit in the 6" above the screen.
It shouldn't be there, just saying.

Looks beautiful though, I can't even see any PM.
I love checking in on your thread, such clean photography.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Lordjin..
> 
> Reason with me.
> I know you see all that shwaggy popcorn bullshit in the 6" above the screen.
> ...


Thanks, Bro.

I hate few things in life more than those useless fluffly buds at the lower part of the plant. Through my growing career, I have been frustrated by it just as much as any grower.

The scrog screen method def acts as a reducer of lower fluff because it keeps the depth of bud growth a shorter distance for the light to travel. Really tall plants that stretched out of control have a really long distance of bud growth depth for the light to travel, hence more weaker bloom at the bottom.







I've been pruning strategically and have exposed the smaller lower buds to better light and air. It's in the last few weeks that all the lower buds swell, so I think lower fluff isn't really going to be an issue this time. I had the same experience with the Ghost OG which I did not scrog. It wasn't a very tall plant, so it produced hard quality nug all the way down to its lowest node. I'm seeing similar development here in a much taller plant I 'forced' to be short. This has me very pleased. Again, I hate popcorn of any kind. Who doesn't?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 10, 2011)

lol is it just washed out from the flash or is there some powder on there?


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Jin! How do you change your res with the screen above it? Or do you have a special opening for res changes? Also, what kinda screen did you use?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> lol is it just washed out from the flash or is there some powder on there?


It's this medium sized 310 Confidential nug I left out in the air by accident overnight. It was pretty dry and crystal covered already, but when I busted it up and packed a huge bowl, it ended up looking like light green cocaine.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Hey Jin! How do you change your res with the screen above it? Or do you have a special opening for res changes? Also, what kinda screen did you use?


I just pry the corners of the lid open and stick a pump down there. No special opening. My plants are beasts and laugh at punishment, but the prying is pretty gentle on them. Got the standard tomato cage from Orchard. It's a huge roll, unfortunately, so you have to buy the whole thing for like fifty bucks. I'm sure there are cheaper alternatives, but this is the ideal material imo.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 10, 2011)

Check out the pruning link in my signature..
It's all about removing the bullshit before it even happens.
(420th liked post)


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Check out the pruning link in my signature..
> It's all about removing the bullshit before it even happens.


That's good stuff. I'll do a closer inspection tonight and clean up any scragglers. I'm sure there's some areas I missed. Props.


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 10, 2011)

So is that Tahoe is the scrog set? Looking great by the way! My tahoe tends to swell early and get 90% red hairs by week 8-9ish. I allow my tahoe og 70 days of Bloom, not counting the 1st 10 days I wait to see prehair balls. so about 80 days from flip.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> So is that Tahoe is the scrog set? Looking great by the way! My tahoe tends to swell early and get 90% red hairs by week 8-9ish. I allow my tahoe og 70 days of Bloom, not counting the 1st 10 days I wait to see prehair balls. so about 80 days from flip.


(sticking fingers in ears) I can't hear you, I can't hear you. Lol.

These suckers are maturing fast... even faster than all my prior grows using GH. Hear that, everyone? AN is noticeably faster! And with my last grow (which was run on GH), I let them go way too long at 60 days. So with my hyper system, I gotta be real careful. I'm gonna watch 'em real close at day 50, but don't see going beyond 55. I'm not gonna age them to death this time.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 10, 2011)

No problem, I haven't grown shwag in a while thanks to it.
All primo buds.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> No problem, I haven't grown shwag in a while thanks to it.
> All primo buds.


Yeah, I'll admit it. I only grew plants with nothing but primo hard nug once. That was the Ghost I mentioned. All other grows at least had some fluff. But I have a real good feeling this here Tahoe is gonna make it my second time. Woop!


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 10, 2011)

I cut out certain branches and budsites when they're the size of an ant.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 10, 2011)

you know though, i cut all popcorn out but man had some brownies with the popcorn and those brownies are great!! was laughing my ass off for like 5 hours lol! just got to find the right use for that popcorn! lol


----------



## dirk d (Dec 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> No problem, I haven't grown shwag in a while thanks to it.
> All primo buds.


no schwag in a dr. pepper bottle?? lol thats funny shit!

better not to jack a thread when there are adult growers there! lol you need noobs for that! lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

One has a picture of a devil girl with wings smoking a joint coming out of a cluster of marijuana vegetation... the other a picture of a sunflower. That says it all. Hey everyone, forget GH. It's all true. AN is just all around better for growing cannabis because that's what it was made for. Nothing "general" about it.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

Enough of the nutes.....Chrissy!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Enough of the nutes.....Chrissy!!!!


Damn, I feel I've already run my limit on borrowing from others. Gonna have to wait until I shoot with her after my harvest.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Damn, I feel I've already run my limit on borrowing from others. Gonna have to wait until I shoot with her after my harvest.


You mean during your harvest?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I cut out certain branches and budsites when they're the size of an ant.


Yeah, I gotta do final clean up.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> You mean during your harvest?


Prolly like right after. I wanna smoke Chrissy out on my harvest. She's a smoker, so she at least has to take a little home with her.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Prolly like right after. I wanna smoke Chrissy out on my harvest. She's a smoker, so she at least has to take a little home with her.


Sounds good &#8730;


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Sounds good &#8730;


Patience, everyone. I promise you'll be glad you waited. In addition to photos, think HD movie clips shot through a full frame SLR. Yeah...

Edit:
I see it now. A personal video greeting from Chrissy thanking all my loyal RIU journal readers. How's that?


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

a Fem Cult exclusive! &#8730;&#8730;


edit: Not sure if your familiar with Sensi Pearl or not, but she's pretty sexy too.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 10, 2011)

mmm jin they look sooo goood, and they love your system... we are gonna be choppin close to the same time too bad we cant match some bowls...

how many megapixels is you camera? i have a cheap asss like five yr old camera.. that suuuucks!!! only 3 megapixels hahahah



RawBudzski said:


> So is that Tahoe is the scrog set? Looking great by the way! My tahoe tends to swell early and get 90% red hairs by week 8-9ish. I allow my tahoe og 70 days of Bloom, not counting the 1st 10 days I wait to see prehair balls. so about 80 days from flip.


 
woah.. maybe ill let one go that long just to see have any pics of them that far out?? i bet the colors start changin good =)





dirk d said:


> you know though, i cut all popcorn out but man had some brownies with the popcorn and those brownies are great!! was laughing my ass off for like 5 hours lol! just got to find the right use for that popcorn! lol


i smoke that shit too dirk hahaha waste not want not..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

I was excited to see that a fresh batch of the Culver City OG Kush was in. This is one of my faves. I'm so happy. You have no idea how high I'm about to get.











The club won't tell me who grows it, but hats off to him/her...


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 10, 2011)

everything's lookin good jin!

thought i'd drop by to show ya my tahoe after a week of flower. well it's just the top forming...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> everything's lookin good jin!
> 
> thought i'd drop by to show ya my tahoe after a week of flower. well it's just the top forming...


 This is me at day 7. Doesn't look too different, eh?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;bJ9h2m06sFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9h2m06sFQ[/video]
Okay, just did the final water change. I have them at 640ppm sans Kushie Kush. I'll let them drink this down until chop day.











These are starting to look like taking them beyond next week would be foolish.






Look at that power.












I don't want to congratulate myself too much, but I've never seen an OG nug better than this on a poster, catalog, magazine, calendar, flyer, website, etc. Must be the Kushie Kush, eh?












Well what do you know about that? I didn't totally destroy my leaves. Proof positive that this is NOT muscle chicken.






Two clones. An inch of daylight. If an inch is 1000 watts that is.





71 days later (some people flower for 70 days). Now do you see why I don't need a separate veg cab to never run out of weed? I just can't be lazy and gotta get another two going right away. And I will this time.





As this shot illustrates, boys and girls, the shortened bud zone created by the scrog makes the distance the light has to penetrate much shorter. Down with popcorn!  Edit: And instead of saying here's a beer bottle or a lighter next to my buds, just keep in mind that the net pots are a six inch diameter. So you can get a pretty good idea of the bud size in relation to that. Not super huge, but these buds could stop a fuckin' bullet.


----------



## frisco420 (Dec 10, 2011)

Jin, your my hero bro! That shit looks fire!

Been following your grow since the beginning, first post though.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 10, 2011)

frisco420 said:


> Jin, your my hero bro! That shit looks fire!
> 
> Been following your grow since the beginning, first post though.


Thanks, Frisk.

How many other like you hiding in the shadows I wonder? Come, come it's okay... I won't hurt you.


----------



## frisco420 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ha! I'm sure there's many!


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Morning mate, hope yer gid over there....Sunday smorgen and readying for my wake and bake. What will it be this morning? which of my kushes shall I try....the Chillbeery Kush, The Bleeseberry Kush, the DOG Kush? or maybe even some outdoor Headband.....oh the wonder of kushes....too many to choose from. May be I'll just start the day with an Engineers Dream. Peace and bulbous trichomes to you. DST


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know if it's that a lot of the leaves on my other plants are curling or just not looking as nice, but my Tahoe's looking fuckin beautiful. the leaves are perfect!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

Almost there! Love the new green squares!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> I don't know if it's that a lot of the leaves on my other plants are curling or just not looking as nice, but my Tahoe's looking fuckin beautiful. the leaves are perfect!


She has robust leaves. And since I'm not starving them, mine have stayed intact.



DST said:


> Morning mate, hope yer gid over there....Sunday smorgen and readying for my wake and bake. What will it be this morning? which of my kushes shall I try....the Chillbeery Kush, The Bleeseberry Kush, the DOG Kush? or maybe even some outdoor Headband.....oh the wonder of kushes....too many to choose from. May be I'll just start the day with an Engineers Dream. Peace and bulbous trichomes to you. DST


And a good morning to you, matey. How fair things on your side of the globe? I'm intrigued by these new looks and features that are starting to magically appear after each downage.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

funny, I was just commenting on that in the 600, there's also a little Auto Save thing that appears in the text box.....and people said the site was going down the tubes, why would they bother putting new functionality and sparkles on it? Some people just like to start bloody conspiracy stories for a bloody giraffe.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

p.s Outdoor Headband with 20micron water hash wormies inside is the ferkin biznoid! oh wakey wakey head of bakey!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

DST said:


> funny, I was just commenting on that in the 600, there's also a little Auto Save thing that appears in the text box.....and people said the site was going down the tubes, why would they bother putting new functionality and sparkles on it? Some people just like to start bloody conspiracy stories for a bloody giraffe.


I must say that I prefer the overall site look and feel at RIU to sites like Reengay Assionpay or HCTay Armerfay or Annabiscay Otcomday or Rassgay Itycay... Y'know those sites. Forgive my Latin. It's a bit rusty. 

But with the new upgrades like auto-save, I'm even more impressed.

Edit:

I've always liked the little 'Seed dude' cartoon mascot, too (I think he's supposed to be a seed, could be wrong though). I forget what it was before, but he wasn't always there. That's how long I've been cruising this shit.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;U2R2KXNQR1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2R2KXNQR1M[/video]
Haven't heard this in ages. Smoke weed. Turn it up *LOUD.*


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

my wife just bought this album on one of her sites she uses (i forget the name)for a $1.50. I wasn't to impressed with it but may be it'll grow on me (the album not the site, lol). This song is not bad.
[youtube]9irILmUqWyU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice tune Jin, never really listened to much Van Halen. I have the strangest tastes in music and could definitely branch out a whole lot more to other artists; but I get into something and play it until I can't stand it any more and by that time life has moved on 3 years, so I have missed out on a whole load of stuff, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice tune Jin, never really listened to much Van Halen. I have the strangest tastes in music and could definitely branch out a whole lot more to other artists; but I get into something and play it until I can't stand it any more and by that time life has moved on 3 years, so I have missed out on a whole load of stuff, lol.


The first few albums with David Lee Roth are some of the greatest pure guitar rock albums in existence. The later stuff with Sammy Hagar is weak mostly, but a few of the songs are okay.

Just for that, here's some EPMD (Eric & Parrish Making Dollars)
[video=youtube;OC1psGZXZlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC1psGZXZlw[/video]
Keepin' it real since way back in the 90's, yo. Only real hip hop, motherfuckers, real hip hop. Lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

nice, I been listening to them making dollars for year, I even saw them live a few years ago in amsterdam, old hiphopers for sure, lol.


----------



## Skull Full of Bong Hits (Dec 11, 2011)

Dude.

Sweet update, I can not tell you how jealous I am of those amazing plants. Just do me a favor and get higher than you thought possible when it's finally time to load up a bowl of Tahoe. Having cruised this whole thread and now to see you near harvest makes me so anxious lol, anxious to build and get my first journal going too. My Attitude order showed up in my mailbox a few days ago: Dinafem 3 x Amnesia, 2 x White Widow, 1 x Auto Critical Jack. UFO 1 x Northern Lights x Skunk, and 1 x White Indica but it was crushed :/ And a funky t-shirt emblazoned with like the Captain America crest and "HIGH OFF LIFE" printed across the top of it, I know you appreciate those guaranteed-delivery items.

Still planning setup here, and I was wondering is it a bad idea to run different strains in one large res?

Anyway, everything looks great and is looking greater all the time. Way to go, can't wait for harvest day!


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice stuff, so you taking down around 7weeks?




lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;bJ9h2m06sFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9h2m06sFQ[/video]
> Okay, just did the final water change. I have them at 640ppm sans Kushie Kush. I'll let them drink this down until chop day.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

Skull Full of Bong Hits said:


> Dude.
> 
> Sweet update, I can not tell you how jealous I am of those amazing plants. Just do me a favor and get higher than you thought possible when it's finally time to load up a bowl of Tahoe. Having cruised this whole thread and now to see you near harvest makes me so anxious lol, anxious to build and get my first journal going too. My Attitude order showed up in my mailbox a few days ago: Dinafem 3 x Amnesia, 2 x White Widow, 1 x Auto Critical Jack. UFO 1 x Northern Lights x Skunk, and 1 x White Indica but it was crushed :/ And a funky t-shirt emblazoned with like the Captain America crest and "HIGH OFF LIFE" printed across the top of it, I know you appreciate those guaranteed-delivery items.
> 
> ...


Thanks. And I can't tell you how stoked I am about the way they're coming out. I'm almost jealous of me too, good thing they're in my box. Lol.

You mean your seed shipment got damaged?

Yes, bad idea to run different strains on same solution.



DST said:


> Nice stuff, so you taking down around 7weeks?


Just about, amigo. Record time for any grow, but especially for an old OG like this.
[video=youtube;G7l9Mdzx-jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7l9Mdzx-jI[/video]
Continuing with my Old School Van Halen trip. A lesser known cut from their first album. Listen to that fucking guitar playing... their first album?

Come, melt your brain with me...
[video=youtube;sI7XiJgt0vY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI7XiJgt0vY[/video]
And you can't have 'Eruption' without their way better version of the Kinks' 'You Really Got Me.'
[video=youtube;HB8WHA3WWz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB8WHA3WWz0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, Frisk.
> 
> How many other like you hiding in the shadows I wonder? Come, come it's okay... I won't hurt you.


Shadow Lurkers are still here ! LoL . Some tending to our own little Jin replica's ... I gotta say the Heisenberg tea is the chit tho .. I know u like it clean & clear down there .. but it not only cleaned up the brown slime .. it EXPLODED root growth & axial branching ! Ur chiller keeps the muck at bay .. but the tea does help nut uptake MEAN !


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 11, 2011)

count me in on the subcribers list ! .. and thanks for the stephy fix .. I needed that !


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 11, 2011)

Brother, your killing me. LOL I'm trying to tear through both of your journals (doing my homework  ), and I'm no where near through. No were fucking near it. LOL You do clean work. Should make a tutorial video


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Brother, your killing me. &#8224;LOL&#8224; I'm trying to tear through both of your journals (doing my homework  ), and I'm no where near through. No were fucking near it. &#8224;LOL&#8224; You do clean work. Should make a tutorial video


My journals have a shit ton of pages, but compared to some of the other gab-fests I've seen, at least just clicking through a few pages will get you to the next or previous visual grow update.

So click, click, my friend. I hope my long-winded journals are providing entertainment (and maybe even a little instruction) to you and others.

Peace as always, Rave.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I already did a recap, but as we're drawing nearer to the end, I think it's time for another. So come, take my hand as we stroll down the path to yesterday.





Ah, yes. Freshly planted. So small, innocent, and wide-eyed (if plants had eyes).





Again, Anton almost ate these while I wasn't looking.





























Now when they grew up to the screen, I had a decision to make. Use the screen contact as the first bend point? Or pre-train with ties?

















As plant growth started spreading out across the screen, I began to understand more and more the depth of nuanced versatility that scrogging affords.





And so it went. Grow, tuck, grow, tuck.





Until finally...





and flower...


















































































































And that pretty much brings us to now.


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 11, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> Gorgeous.


Thanks for taking an interest.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 11, 2011)

Seriously, I may end up having to print this out into book format and bind it for my personal library.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

This time Culver City OG. Wicked.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> This time Culver City OG. Wicked.


Nice, my only fear of bag seed is you have no idea who the daddy/hermie daddy is lol But I found one in such a good bud of maui wowie I had to keep it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Seriously, I may end up having to print this out into book format and bind it for my personal library.


Just wait until you see the website. I'm going to have in-depth instructions in the grows section. Think of my journals as very rough early drafts of what my website is gonna be.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice, my only fear of bag seed is you have no idea who the daddy/hermie daddy is lol But I found one in such a good bud of maui wowie I had to keep it.


If it turns out sensi, though, you're golden. I now have in my possession a Goliath OG and Culver City OG seed... two of the best strains my shop carries. I'm tempted to germ.

Edit:
Okay, what if I germ both of them and they both crack? What if I should take both cracked seedlings and place them in my dual plant monster system? What are the odds that both will be male? What are the odds that both will be female? And what are the odds that one will be male and the other female? A cross between these two strains would be one of the best OG's in LA. It would have the huge nugs of the Goliath but with the mind-blowing euphoria of the Culver City... I could name it Lordjin OG. At last, an OG I created myself. Could happen.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> If it turns out sensi, though, you're golden. I now have in my possession a Goliath OG and Culver City OG seed... two of the best strains my shop carries. I'm tempted to germ.
> 
> Edit:
> Okay, what if I germ both of them and they both crack? What if I should take both cracked seedlings and place them in my dual plant monster system? What are the odds that both will be male? What are the odds that both will be female? And what are the odds that one will be male and the other female? A cross between these two strains would be one of the best OG's in LA. It would have the huge nugs of the Goliath but with the mind-blowing euphoria of the Culver City... I could name it Lordjin OG. At last, an OG I created myself. Could happen.


Germ up both, keep both regardless. If they're both males, take their pollen and pregnate another og your fond of and pick the one that comes off with the traits you like the most. Then sell me a clipping. &#8224;LOL&#8224;


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Germ up both, keep both regardless. If they're both males, take their pollen and pregnate another og your fond of and pick the one that comes off with the traits you like the most. Then sell me a clipping. &#8224;LOL&#8224;


I think if I can get two legit LA OG's to cross and produce seeds, each bean will be quite valuable. What does Cali Connect charge for ten? Lol.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 11, 2011)

Actually, having tasted it, I would kill for some Legion OG seeds. Seriously, I've gotten some badass genetics as of late, but having tasted that, its all I want. &#8224;LOL&#8224;


----------



## dirk d (Dec 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. And I can't tell you how stoked I am about the way they're coming out. I'm almost jealous of me too, good thing they're in my box. Lol.
> 
> You mean your seed shipment got damaged?
> 
> ...


the first cd i ever owned! Van Halen's eruption!! still gets me jacked after all these years!


----------



## dirk d (Dec 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> If it turns out sensi, though, you're golden. I now have in my possession a Goliath OG and Culver City OG seed... two of the best strains my shop carries. I'm tempted to germ.
> 
> Edit:
> Okay, what if I germ both of them and they both crack? What if I should take both cracked seedlings and place them in my dual plant monster system? What are the odds that both will be male? What are the odds that both will be female? And what are the odds that one will be male and the other female? A cross between these two strains would be one of the best OG's in LA. It would have the huge nugs of the Goliath but with the mind-blowing euphoria of the Culver City... I could name it Lordjin OG. At last, an OG I created myself. Could happen.


I would say that most likely those were seeds the plants through out due to some stress in their environments. and if that is the case, which im guessing it is, those seeds should all be feminized.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;7M0r1iSeiHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M0r1iSeiHU[/video]























1000 watts of ooze.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

dirk d said:


> the first cd i ever owned! Van Halen's eruption!! still gets me jacked after all these years!


Nice. Rock!



dirk d said:


> I would say that most likely those were seeds the plants through out due to some stress in their environments. and if that is the case, which im guessing it is, those seeds should all be feminized.


You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## ironmark (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you expecting/hoping a for a flavor like this reviewer?"*Smell:* Like you stripped the bark off a Douglas Fir limb and then beat a skunk to death with it. No hiding this. VERY powerful smell. I had a joint in my car and it was like I hit a skunk.
*Taste:* Out of a pipe, exactly like hash. In a joint, more like that piney dead skunk thing. How &#8220;dead skunk&#8221; ever came to = &#8220;delicious!&#8221; is beyond me&#8230;but it is."


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

ironmark said:


> Are you expecting/hoping a for a flavor like this reviewer?"*Smell:* Like you stripped the bark off a Douglas Fir limb and then beat a skunk to death with it. No hiding this. VERY powerful smell. I had a joint in my car and it was like I hit a skunk.
> *Taste:* Out of a pipe, exactly like hash. In a joint, more like that piney dead skunk thing. How &#8220;dead skunk&#8221; ever came to = &#8220;delicious!&#8221; is beyond me&#8230;but it is."


Is he talking about Tahoe OG?

I think everyone has a different way of describing that pure OG smell. He calls it dead skunk that's somehow pleasant, I think of it more like a real fine dirt rich in minerals mixed with a volatile fuel to make fuel-mud. That's what it smells like to me... and that's exactly how these are coming out.

I gently handled one of the lower buds that aren't fully ripe yet. The sticky smelled like straight clinical anesthesia.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Germ up both, keep both regardless. If they're both males, take their pollen and pregnate another og your fond of and pick the one that comes off with the traits you like the most. Then sell me a clipping. &#8224;LOL&#8224;





lordjin said:


> I think if I can get two legit LA OG's to cross and produce seeds, each bean will be quite valuable. What does Cali Connect charge for ten? Lol.





lordjin said:


> Is he talking about Tahoe OG?
> 
> I think everyone has a different way of describing that pure OG smell. He calls it dead skunk that's somehow pleasant, I think of it more like a real fine dirt rich in minerals mixed with a volatile fuel to make fuel-mud. That's what it smells like to me... and that's exactly how these are coming out.
> 
> I gently handled one of the lower buds that aren't fully ripe yet. The sticky smelled like straight clinical anesthesia.


i just might let you have a go at a couple of our tahoe clones or.. i have in the stables recon. tahoe(lemoney pine sol) raskal OG. and sourD. there are a few others i want but i need to update my space... i want more. maybe some beans too hehehehe its beginning to feel alot like christmas


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2011)

dude im completely blaming my impatience on YOU... i took one down today hehehe whatever.. she smells freakin delicious


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2011)

isnt it wierd how everyone describes something diffrently.. maybe we have difrent phenos.. but they look spot on since day one i saw you put them in they has the same pattern around the leaf edges and looked the same.. but now.. yours are crystally as [email protected]#$% btu i dons have such a cool camera.. i nver saw i you responded, what kinda camera is it??


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

SFguy said:


> isnt it wierd how everyone describes something diffrently.. maybe we have difrent phenos.. but they look spot on since day one i saw you put them in they has the same pattern around the leaf edges and looked the same.. but now.. yours are crystally as [email protected]#$% btu i dons have such a cool camera.. i nver saw i you responded, what kinda camera is it??


First generation Nikon. Really old. It still rocks, though, and has a great macro function.



SFguy said:


> dude im completely blaming my impatience on YOU... i took one down today hehehe whatever.. she smells freakin delicious
> 
> View attachment 1930461


Damn, those look ultra fat.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd stick to clonez Jin. All my NL seeds from 'High Quality Seeds' grew ballz !! Now I'm 2 mos behind for medicine. Fricken Hemp pushers in Amsterdam !

One of the PE turned out to be an auto ! G13 Labs for ya .. 

I've now lost over 66% of my efforts to date due to ballz & an auto. I'm stick'n to clonez ! LoL


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck, Robert, there are a lot of gash seeds floating around imo. Did you do Fems or Regulars. Most of the seed stock we do are regular due to better stability, it can be a bit hit and miss with Fems.


----------



## iamaaror (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck me Mr Jin I have just read through this entire journal before I got to go to work and I must say that you are a master grower, I had doubts at the start when your plants were looking a bit dodgy and sick but you have proven yourself. I had my heart set on going with soil for the next grow but it really is too messy and slow. Now I can say my next grow will be just like yours! 2 DWC pots under a 400w MH/HPS. How much do you think you will pull from those 2 plants dry? Thank you again, for opening my eyes to the ways of hydro, I'm sure my future yields will appreciate the knowledge I have picked up!


----------



## dirk d (Dec 12, 2011)

there is the "Tahoe Clone" and the "Tahoe OG" from cali connect. the Tahoe Clone i haven't tried but that seems to be the one that most "private" growers want. however, having just grown the tahoe og from cali connect, i can say that it is DANK! my favorite at the moment. and i have a lot of room to improve on her.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

I must be baked, when I read Dirks first line all I saw was Tahoe Clown, lol. Get head together DST, you are supposed to be training in half an uur!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

dirk d said:


> there is the "Tahoe Clone" and the "Tahoe OG" from cali connect. the Tahoe Clone i haven't tried but that seems to be the one that most "private" growers want. however, having just grown the tahoe og from cali connect, i can say that it is DANK! my favorite at the moment. and i have a lot of room to improve on her.



That's interesting. Boy what I would give to test some of that Cali Connect against these in my bowl.



Robert4budz said:


> I'd stick to clonez Jin. All my NL seeds from 'High Quality Seeds' grew ballz !! Now I'm 2 mos behind for medicine. Fricken Hemp pushers in Amsterdam !
> 
> One of the PE turned out to be an auto ! G13 Labs for ya ..
> 
> I've now lost over 66% of my efforts to date due to ballz & an auto. I'm stick'n to clonez ! LoL


Right, right. Anyone want these seeds?



iamaaror said:


> Fuck me Mr Jin I have just read through this entire journal before I got to go to work and I must say that you are a master grower, I had doubts at the start when your plants were looking a bit dodgy and sick but you have proven yourself. I had my heart set on going with soil for the next grow but it really is too messy and slow. Now I can say my next grow will be just like yours! 2 DWC pots under a 400w MH/HPS. How much do you think you will pull from those 2 plants dry? Thank you again, for opening my eyes to the ways of hydro, I'm sure my future yields will appreciate the knowledge I have picked up!


Please, please. I still make boneheaded mistakes, so let's save words like "master" for someone who really deserves it. As you mentioned I had some ph difficulty early on due to that crappy airstone from 1990 I just threw in there as a temporary replacement.













But in addition to that fuckup, there's always a brief period when the clones are getting situated that they don't look too happy. I'm an old hand at re-vegging clones, so none of this comes as a surprise to me.

But once this starts happening...






You can forget about it.






Peace... and thanks for reading, all.

Edit: I usually average 16oz per yield, but with og's the average falls to 14oz. I don't think I'll be getting that much this time, but the quality will more than make up for it. Weight is in dense bud. You can grow a ton of fluffy bud with lotsa physical volume that doesn't weigh much... But shops don't want that, and neither do I.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been pleasantly surprised by how quickly these grew. It looks like we're about a week ahead of what I thought. That means if all goes as planned, it'll be dry and ready to smoke for my Christmas break. Yeah, good timing, Jin. Wanna get high? You know where to find me.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> If it turns out sensi, though, you're golden. I now have in my possession a Goliath OG and Culver City OG seed... two of the best strains my shop carries. I'm tempted to germ.
> 
> Edit:
> Okay, what if I germ both of them and they both crack? What if I should take both cracked seedlings and place them in my dual plant monster system? What are the odds that both will be male? What are the odds that both will be female? And what are the odds that one will be male and the other female? A cross between these two strains would be one of the best OG's in LA. It would have the huge nugs of the Goliath but with the mind-blowing euphoria of the Culver City... I could name it Lordjin OG. At last, an OG I created myself. Could happen.




This sounds amazing, If it happened, I would gladly pay for F1 seeds ahaha


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> This sounds amazing, If it happened, I would gladly pay for F1 seeds ahaha


It's a good thought, but Robert scared me out of it. I'll prolly give 'em to Cheeze.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck, Robert, there are a lot of gash seeds floating around imo. Did you do Fems or Regulars. Most of the seed stock we do are regular due to better stability, it can be a bit hit and miss with Fems.


So true, DST. Fem seeds have a mind of their own sometimes.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 12, 2011)

So excited to see the Tahoe finish, haven't posted in this thread much, but I've been subbed since the beginning lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> So excited to see the Tahoe finish, haven't posted in this thread much, but I've been subbed since the beginning lol.


Oh, you filthy shadow-lurker, you.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, you filthy shadow-lurker, you.



Well every time I come read, this is me.


----------



## LaZer451 (Dec 12, 2011)

Jin...long time reader first time poster, amazing what you did with those ladies... making me want to ditch the soil!

LOL... i def had to choose the post for that pic!!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Well every time I come read, this is me.


Love it. Glad you decided to take that step!



LaZer451 said:


> Jin...long time reader first time poster, amazing what you did with those ladies... making me want to ditch the soil!
> 
> LOL... i def had to choose the post for that pic!!!


Oh, Lordy... another one. Welcome, welcome.


----------



## ejbarraza (Dec 12, 2011)

Well since everyone is coming out of the shadows I will to. Been here from the beginning and love the way you grow. I have definitely learned a lot from you. I just hope that i can be 1/4 as good as you are.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

Operation Hawk: A Successful Mission Or A Metropolitan Police Publicity Stunt? (PICTURES)
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2011/11/24/operation-hawk-metropolitan-police-skunk-drugs_n_1112052.html?ref=marijuana#s497696&title=Enfield_Tip_Off

Okay, this went down a couple of weeks ago, but in pot-time, that's current.






Hey! Look! I found a fat old constable in my tent!

Now I don't know if growing marijuana is a crime, but drying it like this should be.





No wonder the weed sucks in the UK.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol at the popo, and gross ass drying technique, I mean you do all the work to grow, just to sell or smoke dirty weed.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Lol at the popo, and gross ass drying technique, I mean you do all the work to grow, just to sell or smoke dirty weed.


Check it out. He's even got a stinky shoe right next to the drying bud. Gross! Lol.





I've gotten into fights with UK growers on here who think their Haze is the bombest thing and that I don't know shit.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 12, 2011)

hey jin... wheres the pm at ????
I cant see any??? wahh??? ... good work bro man ...

I feel your plants are just laughing at the mold ...like..."pm pssshhhh...we're beasts"
Those suckers are just too damn healthy ...

So reading through the lines ...aha!
Tahoe clown ... seems like a nice title for ya... hah!

by the way my plants are still kicking ass .... about as half as goood as yours from my calculations...

ps... with my experience with bagseeds
You usually willl get a female .... 
Outta the 8 ive grown ... i only had one herm... but its almost mathematicallly impossible to get pure male from bagseeds.. but it happens....rarely


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hey jin... wheres the pm at ????
> I cant see any??? wahh??? ... good work bro man ...
> 
> I feel your plants are just laughing at the mold ...like..."pm pssshhhh...we're beasts"
> ...


Well in that case, I'll just hand them over to you. One Goliath, One Culver City. See what you can do. That'll be really cool if you grow 'em out while I work on the next two clones you get me.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well in that case, I'll just hand them over to you. One Goliath, One Culver City. See what you can do. That'll be really cool if you grow 'em out while I work on the next two clones you get me.


YEA! lol 323, I beereeve in you.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Now now Jin, no need to be rude about UK growers and their smelly trainers, lol. The guy has even got some on the floor in the cupboard at the back, ffs. If he's got that much weed surely it would have been easy to buy a drying rack thingmajig, costs about 2 bob and a bag of steelies! Funny post though.

My crowning moment at the High time Cup raid was sitting and opening up my bottle of cheese and rolling a fat joint right in front of the police, while I sat and sipped my Glenlivet Malt, courtsey of my good mate Don Gin & Ton. I thought, might as well have a joint before those fukkers take it. Saying that though, we did have a bit of a laugh with one of them. He seemed pretty chilled, but then he was carrying a carrier bag full of ganj!


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 12, 2011)

well jin id be happy to take those off your hands...
As i mentioned ..i will be doing a full seed grow this run ...
Since ive never seeen pm on any seed grow... there just so much easier...
Let the pheno hunt begin...

I will be going back to clones as soon as it warms up... the winters are just to damn humid for me...
And one suspect clone could fuck my grow....

Ive learned not to take clones from random people ... and not to shove 8 different random gifted clones in one room...
Ill stick with my clubs desease free clones only, from now on....they are expert cloners to say the least ...

So sorry for all the info ...but the next grow willl be sour tahoe, whitefire og, white bubba(if it doesnt herm again)
and the two seeds u mentioned ... 

and yes ill have your clones ready when ever you want ....

Edit : not that cool jin ...to talk about other countries that way ....
ill let it slide this time...lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> well jin id be happy to take those off your hands...
> As i mentioned ..i will be doing a full seed grow this run ...
> Since ive never seeen pm on any seed grow... There just so much easier...
> Let the pheno hunt begin...
> ...


Two words: USA! USA!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Now now Jin, no need to be rude about UK growers and their smelly trainers, lol. The guy has even got some on the floor in the cupboard at the back, ffs. If he's got that much weed surely it would have been easy to buy a drying rack thingmajig, costs about 2 bob and a bag of steelies! Funny post though.
> 
> My crowning moment at the High time Cup raid was sitting and opening up my bottle of cheese and rolling a fat joint right in front of the police, while I sat and sipped my Glenlivet Malt, courtsey of my good mate Don Gin & Ton. I thought, might as well have a joint before those fukkers take it. Saying that though, we did have a bit of a laugh with one of them. He seemed pretty chilled, but then he was carrying a carrier bag full of ganj!


Nothing against UK growers, but I encountered two here that I "had a row" with. I think some of those police-ducking guys who grow in their basements need to realize that there are worlds of marijuana culture in places like Amsterdam and California that they know nothing about.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

Let's all bow our heads in a moment of silence at Nibbles' unfortunate passing.

















Though I never met you, your memory will live on in my journal. Deepest condolences, Cheeze.


----------



## mugsey (Dec 12, 2011)

i just read damn near this whole thread wanting to see a damn harvest SUBBED! .......rip nibbles


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

mugsey said:


> i just read damn near this whole thread wanting to see a damn harvest SUBBED! .......rip nibbles


Thanks for reading. Harvest coming soon. Rip Nibbles.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a shot of my Tahoe OG Jin, for comparison at 31 days lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

dirk d said:


> Here's a shot of my Tahoe OG Jin, for comparison lol
> View attachment 1931490


Hmmmm... That doesn't look too different. What do you think on that one, Cheeze?


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 12, 2011)

ya i know the tahoe well....
that there is definately tahoe....
Matter of fact i got the sour tahoe goin from seed and even tho its a cross....
the tahoe part always shines ..... must be a dominant gene...
Either way ...looks great ....


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck, Robert, there are a lot of gash seeds floating around imo. Did you do Fems or Regulars. Most of the seed stock we do are regular due to better stability, it can be a bit hit and miss with Fems.


I did regulars .. so males were to be expected .. but ALL of them .. that's HEMP ! All the fems I got are do'n fine .. one turned out to be an auto .. but it's a GIRL at least !


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

It sometimes seems the way we are going that the Dam is going backwards, sounds like Spain, Portugal, or Switzerland is the place to be in Europe, or even Isreal, I reckon it'll go big there.

And I can imagine, there are a few riu'ers that can be argued with all day (from both sides of the ponds).

So not sure if you answered my post about how many days you are planning on chopping? 


lordjin said:


> Nothing against UK growers, but I encountered two here that I "had a row" with. I think some of those police-ducking guys who grow in their basements need to realize that there are worlds of marijuana culture in places like Amsterdam and California that they know nothing about.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

That is unusual to get all males, however not impossible. If you were to grow into double figures and not get any females then I would really question the seed stock and the company. Write them an email or something. 



Robert4budz said:


> I did regulars .. so males were to be expected .. but ALL of them .. that's HEMP ! All the fems I got are do'n fine .. one turned out to be an auto .. but it's a GIRL at least !


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> It sometimes seems the way we are going that the Dam is going backwards, sounds like Spain, Portugal, or Switzerland is the place to be in Europe, or even Isreal, I reckon it'll go big there.
> 
> And I can imagine, there are a few riu'ers that can be argued with all day (from both sides of the ponds).
> 
> So not sure if you answered my post about how many days you are planning on chopping?


Absolutely. I'm one of those agumentative souls on this side of the pond to be sure. And I certainly don't mean to throw out any blanket senitment like, "All Londoners are assholes, or Aussies are pricks." Nah, I'm pretty simple, but not that simple. There are turds and gems in every basket. I gotcha.

I'm gonna chop this weekend.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 12, 2011)

dirk d said:


> you know though, i cut all popcorn out but man had some brownies with the popcorn and those brownies are great!! was laughing my ass off for like 5 hours lol! just got to find the right use for that popcorn! lol


Dirk, I can second that. I made some canna butter from my popcorn & sticky leaves and baked it into a couple dozen cookies. Just 3 of them got me stoned as shit one time. Tasted awful, but the buzz was outstanding!


----------



## ejbarraza (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't wait til harvest


----------



## dirk d (Dec 12, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Dirk, I can second that. I made some canna butter from my popcorn & sticky leaves and baked it into a couple dozen cookies. Just 3 of them got me stoned as shit one time. Tasted awful, but the buzz was outstanding!


lol, see the trick is to get someone "else" to make the brownies for you. Preferably a big time "baker" like i had lol. my brownies were great. tasted great. smelled great. and me and 2 other buddies were laughing for hours.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, popcorn is NOT bad. Especially when you smoke up all your primo nug and that's all you got. In those cases, popcorn is the best weed in the world.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> Can't wait til harvest


Ha! Thought I wouldn't see your tiny little comment hiding there, huh?

Edit:
Well for once in I can't remember how long, I skipped the wake and bake this morning. Wow my evening high is hitting me hard right now. What a difference skipping the wake and bake makes... Plus, I was still high all day today from the night before.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

Why do I say that with such certainty? Look.





[video=youtube;9o0nY8QDPUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o0nY8QDPUA[/video]
I'm so ready to smoke these now. Remember, really great weed isn't green, it's white.





Comin' down this Saturday it looks like. Still drinking at 620ppm with Calmag to the very end. No flush, no starve. And it's not a trick of the hps light. The leaves are yellowing nicely indicating nice N translocation. These are gonna be grassy, if grassy is fuel-soaked mud.





Anyone got a light?


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha yea my last girl to flowerseemed like notime atall.
Just now I realized she's got 10 days togo.

Man I'm hating this new textbox.. If they don'tfix it I'mjust going to leave the site.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Patience, everyone. I promise you'll be glad you waited. In addition to photos, think HD movie clips shot through a full frame SLR. Yeah...
> 
> Edit:
> I see it now. A personal video greeting from Chrissy thanking all my loyal RIU journal readers. How's that?


If she's calmly posing nude while greeting us, that would be very, VERY cool.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Haha yea my last girl to flowerseemed like notime atall.
> Just now I realized she's got 10 days togo.
> 
> Man I'm hating this new textbox.. If they don'tfix it I'mjust going to leave the site.


Yeah, bro. These finished so fast, I was really expecting a harvest closer to New Year than Christmas. Wow.

Uh-huh. That advanced edit text box is all buggy right now. That super long re-cap photo post I put up recently got fucked up and I had to manually re-format every photo. I had to take a bowl break it was so bad.



daveroller said:


> If she's calmly posing nude while greeting us, that would be very, VERY cool.


Why you old dog. I like the way you think. But trust me, I'm way ahead of you. You'll all be very pleased. Just don't get anything on your screen or keyboard. Lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 12, 2011)

Gahd you guys sound likesuch slimeballs sometimes hahaha.
But it's whatever, we all feelthe same way.

My girl accidently got 24 straight hoursof light, @ day 46,
and when I noticed the issue, I also paused tonotice how fat she got since just twodays ago.
Makes mewonder if thelight issue helped her


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Gahd you guys sound likesuch slimeballs sometimes hahaha.
> But it's whatever, we all feelthe same way.
> 
> My girl accidently got 24 straight hoursof light, @ day 46,
> ...


We're the slime of the earth, baby. The grist that makes the world go round. 

Last week until harvest! Woop!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2011)

Time Bomb rocks!!!!

Here's a crazy idea to throw into your world Jin.....why don't you harvest half on 50, and let another half go another week. Then you got a Daytime tahoe, and a night time "tahoe clown!" I reckon by looking at her if you let it go those calyxes might actually swell so much they'll pop. I know that's what the dog looks like when she is let loose to run around for a bit longer.....go on, give it a bash.....no not that thing, put that away, I meant your weed silly!!!


----------



## SFguy (Dec 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Check it out. He's even got a stinky shoe right next to the drying bud. Gross! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





we gott it easy...lol we got good jeans they are still stackin right aolng you and chrissy will have some good dank to burn.. im in soil with organics, call me crazy i think AN is ALL talk.. but yur results arent lying.. i only choose no to support because they didnt back their warranty for a 6 month old ballast i bought so they lost a customer for life.. the shop replaced it and turned me on to a new line of nutes and they rock gh veganics.. but i wouldnt reccomend it for hydro.. it slimes up really fast.. hahaha im doing a side by side this run keep an eye out.. maybe ill get a camera for christmas.. ya i have an old cannon around the garage some where do they even sell regular film anywhere??


----------



## SFguy (Dec 13, 2011)

dirk d said:


> here's a shot of my tahoe og jin, for comparison at 31 days lol
> View attachment 1931490



doood!!! Its gonna be a monster!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice buds lordjin


----------



## SFguy (Dec 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> why do i say that with such certainty? Look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you seek fire my child AND good eye i wouldnt have seen that...


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 13, 2011)

High Five Jin! We made it.
Except mine's only gonna be about 1/8oz.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Why do I say that with such certainty? Look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN 50 day harvest?!

and why don't you do a flush?

edit:
was wondering which AN nutes you used for veg and flower.
and was also curious what kind of ballast you're using.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 13, 2011)

Jin your plants look delicious brother, I can't wait to see the final results. Very very frosty sir.

Website update: Haven't worked on it too much as of recently, currently in finals week at school and will resume as I have time, are we waiting on final design for launch? May be a good idea to figure out a launch date, and start putting together some content(Some articles people haven't read, for launch day).


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 13, 2011)

SFguy said:


> mmm jin they look sooo goood, and they love your system... we are gonna be choppin close to the same time too bad we cant match some bowls...
> 
> how many megapixels is you camera? i have a cheap asss like five yr old camera.. that suuuucks!!! only 3 megapixels hahahah
> 
> ...


Yes I have pix, getting my main computer back up & running soon so I can upload again. It's been kinda chilly here the last couple weeks so the plants have alot of purple on the buds & fans. They are purrty. ill try to use my phone to upload a pic or two today. Tahoe og tends to have huge catlyists(spelling) when they fully swell, not a good Joint bud unless using a grinder. The nugs on my plant are chunky, uneven & some kinda have the appearance of foxtailing due to the major swelling.

Like the guy above said, you would not regret cutting half and waiting another week before the other. That will also give you a 1st go round with Curing it & seeing exactly how it dries & when to jar before the 2nd batch comes. 

Beautiful Nuggletts you have there.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Time Bomb rocks!!!!
> 
> Here's a crazy idea to throw into your world Jin.....why don't you harvest half on 50, and let another half go another week. Then you got a Daytime tahoe, and a night time "tahoe clown!" I reckon by looking at her if you let it go those calyxes might actually swell so much they'll pop. I know that's what the dog looks like when she is let loose to run around for a bit longer.....go on, give it a bash.....no not that thing, put that away, I meant your weed silly!!!


That is a crazy idea. And since I'm not flushing, starving, or drowning, I can very well cut some down and the let the rest keep growing. I'll mull it over.



SFguy said:


> we gott it easy...lol we got good jeans they are still stackin right aolng you and chrissy will have some good dank to burn.. im in soil with organics, call me crazy i think AN is ALL talk.. but yur results arent lying.. i only choose no to support because they didnt back their warranty for a 6 month old ballast i bought so they lost a customer for life.. the shop replaced it and turned me on to a new line of nutes and they rock gh veganics.. but i wouldnt reccomend it for hydro.. it slimes up really fast.. hahaha im doing a side by side this run keep an eye out.. maybe ill get a camera for christmas.. ya i have an old cannon around the garage some where do they even sell regular film anywhere??


Hey, I'm not gonna call you crazy. Sounds like those assholes burned you on an important piece of gear. I'm no huge fan of AN, either... So I'm kind of grudgingly reporting that the Sensi performs better than GH Nova of FloraMicro. My system isn't really like most others. It operates on a basis of concentration and acceleration, so the spotlight is really put on the nutes in the res. Not only did they grow faster with AN, I totally got the sense that the plants grew the way marijuana is supposed to grow... more so than with GH. With, GH, the marijuana plant could be thinking it's corn or cilantro or something. It's true. I've observed many grows with GH.



hellraizer30 said:


> Nice buds lordjin


Peace, Hell.



SFguy said:


> you seek fire my child AND good eye i wouldnt have seen that...


I only caught it by chance, too. The macro photos really help in terms of observation.



C.Indica said:


> High Five Jin! We made it.
> Except mine's only gonna be about 1/8oz.


We did make it. I'm already thinking about starting my next. I'm sure Cheeze will find me something extra smelly.



RawBudzski said:


> Yes I have pix, getting my main computer back up & running soon so I can upload again. It's been kinda chilly here the last couple weeks so the plants have alot of purple on the buds & fans. They are purrty. ill try to use my phone to upload a pic or two today. Tahoe og tends to have huge catlyists(spelling) when they fully swell, not a good Joint bud unless using a grinder. The nugs on my plant are chunky, uneven & some kinda have the appearance of foxtailing due to the major swelling.
> 
> Like the guy above said, you would not regret cutting half and waiting another week before the other. That will also give you a 1st go round with Curing it & seeing exactly how it dries & when to jar before the 2nd batch comes.
> 
> Beautiful Nuggletts you have there.


Yes, I'm considering the suggestion. Though purple was a strong presence in the stems during veg, I don't see any purple showing up on the yellowing leaves or buds. I think Cheeze mentioned that this particular Tahoe cut is a pretty pure OG. It certainly smells like it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Jin your plants look delicious brother, I can't wait to see the final results. Very very frosty sir.
> 
> Website update: Haven't worked on it too much as of recently, currently in finals week at school and will resume as I have time, are we waiting on final design for launch? May be a good idea to figure out a launch date, and start putting together some content(Some articles people haven't read, for launch day).


Don't sweat it. Your classes come first. We can take our time with this because I'm not actually gonna be shooting Chrissy until second half of Jan. So chill, Slivers. It's great that we're playing around with ideas and you've already started scratching around a bit, but we have time. Once I have Chrissy's photos and videos shot, we'll have to ramp it up. I'll respond to your email when I get home tonight.

And of course... THANK YOU!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> DAMN 50 day harvest?!
> 
> and why don't you do a flush?
> 
> ...


I have to look at the ballast carefully to get a brand name as it's encased in a protective aluminum housing.

I'm using AN Sensi A&B, veg and bloom with Kushie Kush as a bloom additive.

Oh, boy... Flushing, flushing, flushing. I'm glad you asked that question. Here's an overview of my flush history:

When I first started, I wasn't hip to the whole flushing concept, so I just let them keep feeding and happily harvested without any knowledge of flushing. In my early days, I tended to overfeed Nitrogen in flowering, but never had a problem with my harvested crop (even though I didn't flush).

Then I caught wind of the whole flushing thing and I thought all this time I was missing a vital aspect of finishing the grow. So with my hunger to improve, guess what I started doing? That's right. Flushing for a week prior to harvest. It took three grows of flushing before I finally came to realize that my system is too active and concentrated to run the plants on plain water for any length of time. Cell division is so rapid in my system that if I let them go even a few days without nutes, they'll just keep trying to grow rapidly by feeding on themselves... It's a great way to destroy plants and reduce potency in my system. 

And so that's why I don't flush.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I have to look at the ballast carefully to get a brand name as it's encased in a protective aluminum housing.
> 
> I'm using AN Sensi A&B, veg and bloom with Kushie Kush as a bloom additive.
> 
> ...



ah I see. I didn't realize plants are basically dying during flush lol. when you have flushed though, what ended up happening to your buds? Your shit doesn't turn out to be a harsh smoke?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> ah I see. I didn't realize plants are basically dying during flush lol. when you have flushed though, what ended up happening to your buds? Your shit doesn't turn out to be a harsh smoke?


The Diablos in my last grow were a good example of what happens when you slowly starve a plant. The appearance became really wild and the leaves dried up to a crisp. Appearance points lost. The buds were still potent as hell, but OG smell/flavor was compromised. Not a harsh smoke, just not strong enough. Again, I, and couple of shop guys, agree that potency was lost... which is fuckin' scary because they were still out of this world potent. But overall it could have been better.

No such issues this time around.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm. I'll probably still do a flush for mine, just cause I don't really know no better haha


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey, what's right for me isn't necessarily what's right for everyone else. I'm not preaching you should do the same. Stick to your familar techniques that have given you success.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 13, 2011)

Where do I apply for independant smoke reviewer or apprentice trimmer ??

How long did you veg the clones on this one vrs Diablo ? Are OG Kushes faster stretchers than say an indica dominat hybrid ?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Where do I apply for independant smoke reviewer or apprentice trimmer ??
> 
> How long did you veg the clones on this one vrs Diablo ? Are OG Kushes faster stretchers than say an indica dominat hybrid ?


Oh, boy. I think you're gonna have to see my agent, 323cheezy. Lol.

Veg time was a week longer than Diablo due to screen filling. 28 vs 35 days of veg.

Yes, OG's are stretchers. Some more than others, but they all pretty much have enough Sativa traits to make them stretch. Indica dom structures are great. Short and squat.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I posted a video of a waving bear.
[video=youtube;O6Xo21L0ybE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Xo21L0ybE&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## mugsey (Dec 13, 2011)

waiting patiently for the harvest...u should make a vid. i need some motion picture bud porn. btw is there really that much of a difference in grow speed between hydro plants and soil plants? difference in yield?


----------



## Psychild (Dec 13, 2011)

mugsey said:


> waiting patiently for the harvest...u should make a vid. i need some motion picture bud porn. btw is there really that much of a difference in grow speed between hydro plants and soil plants? difference in yield?


Definitely! Yield is a definite, and speed probably as well Lol.....but it could take you 2-4 weeks to screw up a plant bad enough to kill it in soil. In hydro it could take 5-9 days and your baby is gone!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Definitely! Yield is a definite, and speed probably as well Lol.....but it could take you 2-4 weeks to screw up a plant bad enough to kill it in soil. In hydro it could take 5-9 days and your baby is gone!


Speed too. When I look at photos of soil growers' plants, I always think their age report is wrong. I often find myself thinking, "How could he have been vegging for over a month when his plant looks like mine just a little over two weeks?


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 13, 2011)

smoked some tahoe last night, BLEW MY EYES WIDE SHUT, you're in for a treat jin


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> smoked some tahoe last night, BLEW MY EYES WIDE SHUT, you're in for a treat jin


Nice. I haven't tasted Tahoe in a while because my fave OG shop rarely has it.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Nice. I haven't tasted Tahoe in a while because my fave OG shop rarely has it.


shops in my area only have it once ina while, but my homegirl got me a batch ahah


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> shops in my area only have it once ina while, but my homegirl got me a batch ahah


Tahoe, Tahoe, Tahoe. If you say it enough times, it starts sounding weird.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey jin how much of a pain was it to change ur res water


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey jin how much of a pain was it to change ur res water


No pain at all. I just pry open a corner of the tub lid, stick this guy in, and boom!


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well i dont know if this is really a good subject to speak on ... but ive been wanting to add my 2 on this hydro soil debate for a while now....
I might not be to partial to hydro .. after all im a soil grower and maybe have a soil bias....
But i wont say hydro is better,faster, or danker than soil or vice versa...
I remember when most people called soil grows organic and hydro wasnt ...
Thats before all the organics nutes got big allong with more hydro systems...

You have to ask yourself ...Why have so many growers gone hydro???
The answer is simple...
(Illl admit i am a common sense kind of guy ...Common sense??? how dare me...i get that sometimes...
Altho i do base many of my assumptions on laws of science ... getting to into science will just confuse people)
So enuff about me here it goes....

The reason hydro has taken over s because its easier ....imo
Much more complex, complicated, and expensive yet easier...(doesnt make sense? ...ill explain)...

Hydro is catered toward a much larger scale grows .. 
Imagine how long it would take to hand water 20 to 50 plants ... no simply task ....
soil growing takes allot of watering and watching...

So my theory is simply that to grow on a large scale... and oh yes there are many large scale growers, your colletives favorite vendors ....hydro is the way to go .... plus it looks cool..lol

In jins case ..having two plants ... im sure soil wouldnt really hinder his grow ....he has the time.....
But on the other hand ..his box is kinda small...and i just dont see there bein enuff room for two 10 pound gallons of dirt ...
That would probly match the size of his rubbermaid...probly not
So in his case hydro is better .. and he has all kinds of money at his disposal to do so...

I can almost garuntee tho.. that if jin grew in soil...under the same conditions/setup/root space.... the buds would not be that much different...
Hes a great grower ....who puts alot into his small time grows....and u cant say that nutes or hydro made his grow any better...Its really just great grown bud... and to match it ...you would have to go the extra mile like jin has... and need my clones...lol
(jin could grow any crappy clone into dank)

All in all i could be wrong... 
does this sound kinda right jin... your the hydro expert...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Well i dont know if this is really a good subject to speak on ... but ive been wanting to add my 2 on this hydro soil debate for a while now....
> I might not be to partial to hydro .. after all im a soil grower and maybe have a soil bias....
> But i wont say hydro is better,faster, or danker than soil or vice versa...
> I remember when most people called soil grows organic and hydro wasnt ...
> ...


That's not too different from the idea I've tried to express here on RIU more than once.

I'll accept that. Hydro is a bit more complex to dial in because of all the different elements working at once, but once you have it down... That's what I've been saying. In many important ways it's easier than soil.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm an old soil-er turned Hydro (Thanks to Jin) .. and my 2cents is Hydro is faster in veg for SURE .. also .. cloning is easier as the stalks always have enough water. In soil .. I had to take cuttings 2-4 hrs after a watering .. Hydro .. doesn't matter. I haven't even had yellowing, limpness, or shock issues. Soil gives you more time to make changes and remedy problems (although bugs are more of an issue with soil) .. whereas Hydro is touchy (PH, Nute lock, slimes, algae's, water temps, gowing media, etc) and can go wrong in a hurry.

Don't know bout yeild or flavor yet (Hey Cheezy .. can I be an apprentice clipper ?) .. but hope'n Cheezy Bud Agent extrodinair will help me with that as a taste test between his OG and Jin's OG .. from an INDEPENDANT tester .. should put that arguement to rest. I'm here for ya Jin .. just say the word ! LoL


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 13, 2011)

I could go on for hours on the hydro debate ... but it would take too much time ...
however ...i feel its simple to just say what i said ... cause thats the real advantage ...its easier for commercial grows..
The green era has become so high tech ... that eventually we will have hydro systems that will practically grow themselves with litte maintanance ... nuff said....

Robert.... i would definately throw u a test bud no doubt... i always give so many samples (about 1/5 of my harvest)...but you will have to wait in line....lol
Unfortunately this grow was doomed from the start ... and i wouldnt consider it my best ...not even close....
But hey ill be high and thats enuff to keep me happy .... 
Ill let u and jin be the judge if all works out...


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, what's right for me isn't necessarily what's right for everyone else. I'm not preaching you should do the same. Stick to your familar techniques that have given you success.


Oh I forgot to ask... Do you mess with stuff like AN tarantula, voodoo juice, b52, iguana juice, rhino skin or anything else like calmag or microbes?


----------



## ejbarraza (Dec 13, 2011)

I was reading up on your old Diablo grow and wanted to know why you never tried LED's. I think that you should give them a try. I have done a lot of research and LightHouse Hydro is the most affordable LED lights that will work. But, if you can afford it I'd suggest you go with Advance LED Lights. You should check out there Diamond Series. Not to mention they have a 90-day risk free guarantee with no questions asked. That's how you know they are a good company. I also changed from GH to Advance Nutrients and it's a world of difference. I believe that if you switched to LEDs it would be the equivalent of when you changed to AN nutes. I think you should check this out.
http://www.advancedledlights.com/3w-led-grow-lights/new-diamond-series-leds-extreme-3w-led-technology/


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I tell ya what. I just took one hit of this here Herojuana... and I'm, well, I think I kind of, y'know,...

Edit:
Oh, shit. Herojuana comin' round the corner by my eyebrow, over my temple, and straight to my brain... Fuck...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> I'm an old soil-er turned Hydro (Thanks to Jin) .. and my 2cents is Hydro is faster in veg for SURE .. also .. cloning is easier as the stalks always have enough water. In soil .. I had to take cuttings 2-4 hrs after a watering .. Hydro .. doesn't matter. I haven't even had yellowing, limpness, or shock issues. Soil gives you more time to make changes and remedy problems (although bugs are more of an issue with soil) .. whereas Hydro is touchy (PH, Nute lock, slimes, algae's, water temps, gowing media, etc) and can go wrong in a hurry.
> 
> Don't know bout yeild or flavor yet (Hey Cheezy .. can I be an apprentice clipper ?) .. but hope'n Cheezy Bud Agent extrodinair will help me with that as a taste test between his OG and Jin's OG .. from an INDEPENDANT tester .. should put that arguement to rest. I'm here for ya Jin .. just say the word ! LoL





323cheezy said:


> I could go on for hours on the hydro debate ... but it would take too much time ...
> however ...i feel its simple to just say what i said ... cause thats the real advantage ...its easier for commercial grows..
> The green era has become so high tech ... that eventually we will have hydro systems that will practically grow themselves with litte maintanance ... nuff said....
> 
> ...


Yeah, the soil / hydro argument... I'm so over it. Let's just get high.



hatsofftoya said:


> Oh I forgot to ask... Do you mess with stuff like AN tarantula, voodoo juice, b52, iguana juice, rhino skin or anything else like calmag or microbes?



Oh, man. When I was still scouting nutes before setting up, I saw that complete list of AN additives. No way. That shit made my head spin. So I just kept it simple. Just base plus Kushie Kush in flower. I experimented with some AN organic products in veg, but yuck-o.



ejbarraza said:


> I was reading up on your old Diablo grow and wanted to know why you never tried LED's. I think that you should give them a try. I have done a lot of research and LightHouse Hydro is the most affordable LED lights that will work. But, if you can afford it I'd suggest you go with Advance LED Lights. You should check out there Diamond Series. Not to mention they have a 90-day risk free guarantee with no questions asked. That's how you know they are a good company. I also changed from GH to Advance Nutrients and it's a world of difference. I believe that if you switched to LEDs it would be the equivalent of when you changed to AN nutes. I think you should check this out.
> http://www.advancedledlights.com/3w-led-grow-lights/new-diamond-series-leds-extreme-3w-led-technology/


Dude, I'm pretty hip to that technology already from following the journals of this guy Sleezy1. I'm pretty sure it'll give me the heat reduction I want, and I know growth is comparable to hid. I just wonder what would be cheaper? The LED rig I need or a water-cooled hid tube?


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh yeah I'm just asking cause I vaguely remember seeing some RIU grower maybe you using like budblood or some other shit. 

Also does your setup with chiller keep you from using like hygrozyme or aquashield?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Oh yeah I'm just asking cause I vaguely remember seeing some RIU grower maybe you using like budblood or some other shit.
> 
> Also does your setup with chiller keep you from using like hygrozyme or aquashield?


Yeah. I ran hygrozyme but it did nothing but muck up my res. My robust aeration/circulation system doesn't need assistance from 'bennies.'


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey, look. I talk shit about the weed in the UK, but the music? Excellent. Richard Hawley, former Pulp guitarist. Amazing talent. Here are two versions of the same great song. [video=youtube;ChcYmkTAFAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChcYmkTAFAY[/video]




[video=youtube;dFogRBFT-GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFogRBFT-GU[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking so banging jin!

Also is that Herojuana a different strain to sannies Herijunana? or a typo?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Looking so banging jin!
> 
> Also is that Herojuana a different strain to sannies Herijunana? or a typo?


Oh, man, you're like blowin' my mind with the OG lingo.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 13, 2011)

Breaking brains, one brain at a time.

We should smoke in january when my harvest is done aha


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

So let the challenge begin. The Tahoe of a reputable LA shop.





Now granted, I missed the fresh shipment and had to settle for the leftovers, but these little nuggets pack a major blow to the head.





It's a very good Tahoe with a pure OG smell and taste with just a hint of citrus... maybe imagining it, though. Good shit, but this stuff is still my Tahoe's bitch.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 13, 2011)

Isnt it amazing when you figure out you grow better weed than supplied to the clinic?


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Jin .. how much do you smoke in a week ? .. You must have a whole cupboard full of those little jars ! LoL

How much water/ nute mix do you put in that 45 gal rez ? I'm run'n 10gal in my 20gal containers .. and some of the long root ropes are brown in the middle. Shop gal said it's too much exposure to air .. but I'm run'n the same pump, air pump, and spray manifold you do .. Only thing diff is I'm not run'n a chiller.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Isnt it amazing when you figure out you grow better weed than supplied to the clinic?


Yeah, I talk a lot of shit, though. Clubs around here have legit meds. I mean, I smoke it... but only when I have to. But when I grow shit that's better than the best they got, I know I've done a primo micro grow that's superior to the larger scale med suppliers. Woop!



NoSwag said:


> Breaking brains, one brain at a time.
> 
> We should smoke in january when my harvest is done aha


Yes, my brain is broken.



Robert4budz said:


> Hey Jin .. how much do you smoke in a week ? .. You must have a whole cupboard full of those little jars ! LoL
> 
> How much water/ nute mix do you put in that 45 gal rez ? I'm run'n 10gal in my 20gal containers .. and some of the long root ropes are brown in the middle. Shop gal said it's too much exposure to air .. but I'm run'n the same pump, air pump, and spray manifold you do .. Only thing diff is I'm not run'n a chiller.


Let's put it this way, I think I have enough jars to make a little World Trade Center memorial in my room.

She's right. The exposure to air in a low pressure system makes them prone to browning in the root hang. Don't be alarmed. It's not slime. I only have ten gallons of water in the 45 gallon tub, so you can imagine the free hang space I have. That's where the rapid growth comes from. It's faster than normal DWC.

Edit:
Oh, and yeah. Colder fluid minimizes the browning.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you post a shot of your roots after you harvest ? I got the 20 gal containers cause you said the taller the better for the 'air' ... but got freaked by the 'brown' on roots .. knee jerked .. did the 3% hydrogen dip .. killed all bennies .. then DID develop brown slime that I had to do Heisenberg tea on.

A bit bummed cause I put so much time, effort and $$$ into set up and all the 'big' NL turned into dudes ! Now my only two girlz are gonna have to be mothers to have kids. 

You make it look soooo easy ! Oh .. what's the temp the chiller keeps rez at ?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Can you post a shot of your roots after you harvest ? I got the 20 gal containers cause you said the taller the better for the 'air' ... but got freaked by the 'brown' on roots .. knee jerked .. did the 3% hydrogen dip .. killed all bennies .. then DID develop brown slime that I had to do Heisenberg tea on.
> 
> A bit bummed cause I put so much time, effort and $$$ into set up and all the 'big' NL turned into dudes ! Now my only two girlz are gonna have to be mothers to have kids.
> 
> You make it look soooo easy ! Oh .. what's the temp the chiller keeps rez at ?


I'm sorry for making it look easy, Robert. I've fucked up lots to arrive at this process, and it still requires my careful attention.

My res temp stays at median 68f.

It's hard for me to get my camera in there, but let me tell you my roots have plenty of brown on them. I haven't touched them because I know it isn't slime. My methods are a bit quirky and of my own design, so what would normally freak out more conventionally minded growers, I see as normal. That's why I tend to get into arguments with other members regarding brown roots and h202 usage. I keep forgetting just how 'special' I am. Lol.

Just observe and improve. You'll get it. Install a neoprene gasket lining to those lids with silicone. It'll help keep the water from the sprayers in... overall grow area cleaner. Get the nautical grade neoprene. Once you glue it into the edge of your lid, it'll last forever.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2011)

Equitorial regions are not rez temp friendly!! Not only are you an amazing photographer (another small hobby we have in common - Cannon A-1 old skool film) .. but you're SUPER cool with the Tips ! Mad Respect Man !

I'm stoked on ur new venture into FemCult too! Great platform that is gonna cross 'polinate' diverse groups .. I'm gonna turn my 'boyz' loose in the wild to 'polinate' something .. I just can't bring myself to 'kill' um ! LoL


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Equitorial regions are not rez temp friendly!! Not only are you an amazing photographer (another small hobby we have in common - Cannon A-1 old skool film) .. but you're SUPER cool with the Tips ! Mad Respect Man !
> 
> I'm stoked on ur new venture into FemCult too! Great platform that is gonna cross 'polinate' diverse groups .. I'm gonna turn my 'boyz' loose in the wild to 'polinate' something .. I just can't bring myself to 'kill' um ! LoL


You have a champion spirit. We need more like you here and elsewhere. Man, I'm high.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2011)

Jin, have you ever smoked UK weed? I am growing 2 strains from the UK now (clone only strains). These have been going around since the 80's and have some of the best and strongest genetics around, imo, I mean I hear peeps go on about pre98 bubba, and chem 91, and the likes, but these UK strains are from the late 80's, and really no one can argue with something that has been growing strong since then.....perhaps you and cheeze need a visit from the Fairy? exo and livers to the fizog will soon have you changing your views on UK weed. Growers in Scotland have been running a NL-A strain since late 80's as well, this is a strain that will never be seen on the market and is kept between a handful of growers in Scotland. I think what I am trying to say is, UK weed is DANK, lol. You just need to try some from a good grower.

Have you pondered any more about the split harvest?

Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Jin, have you ever smoked UK weed? I am growing 2 strains from the UK now (clone only strains). These have been going around since the 80's and have some of the best and strongest genetics around, imo, I mean I hear peeps go on about pre98 bubba, and chem 91, and the likes, but these UK strains are from the late 80's, and really no one can argue with something that has been growing strong since then.....perhaps you and cheeze need a visit from the Fairy? exo and livers to the fizog will soon have you changing your views on UK weed. Growers in Scotland have been running a NL-A strain since late 80's as well, this is a strain that will never be seen on the market and is kept between a handful of growers in Scotland. I think what I am trying to say is, UK weed is DANK, lol. You just need to try some from a good grower.
> 
> Have you pondered any more about the split harvest?
> 
> Peace, DST


I hear you, boss. I fully realize in major industrialized areas the good weed is there. But a UK guy here told me there's a lot of 'dodgy' shit in his neck of the woods. Now sure, that's just one anecdotal account, but I think in major industrialized zones, the local legality of it plays a fairly significant role. You and I enjoy a much more open attitude towards it than in places where it's just out and out pretty much all around illegal. That just sucks... mainly because it stifles the availability of the quality bud that a more open pot culture provides. While what you say is completely accurate, it's also true that you and I just live in better weed neighborhoods.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I hear you, boss. I fully realize in major industrialized areas the good weed is there. But a UK guy here told me there's a lot of 'dodgy' shit in his neck of the woods. Now sure, that's just one anecdotal account, but I think in major industrialized zones, the local legality of it plays a fairly significant role. You and I enjoy a much more open attitude towards it than in places where it's just out and out pretty much all around illegal. That just sucks... mainly because it stifles the availability of the quality bud that a more open pot culture provides. While what you say is completely accurate, it's also true that you and I just live in better weed neighborhoods.


I'm in Texas


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2011)

Exactly, all the more reason for the criminals to get involved, cut there weed early, quick dry it (if it even gets dried) and then sell it on at over inflated prices. Yup, thats the normal UK weed market, which admitedly doesn't compare to where we live. However I am sure there are levels of quality in the US and I can sure confirm there are many levels of quaility in the Netherlands as well...you need to know where to shop.

Unforuntately this is not something that can be used as an argument in legalising MJ before the general public accepts the product as a norm in society. That's what really sucks.





lordjin said:


> I hear you, boss. I fully realize in major industrialized areas the good weed is there. But a UK guy here told me there's a lot of 'dodgy' shit in his neck of the woods. Now sure, that's just one anecdotal account, but I think in major industrialized zones, the local legality of it plays a fairly significant role. You and I enjoy a much more open attitude towards it than in places where it's just out and out pretty much all around illegal. That just sucks... mainly because it stifles the availability of the quality bud that a more open pot culture provides. While what you say is completely accurate, it's also true that you and I just live in better weed neighborhoods.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't believe you're finishing at day 50 Jin. I hope mine is the same....not too sure though.

Here's my Tahoe OG Kush again at 35 days:







No probs with my Cali Connect Tahoe OG. Only 2/5 seeds kind of sucks but I would rather have that than hermies. 5/5 CannaSutra sprouted but 2 are hermies. All my other fem seeds have had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Can't believe you're finishing at day 50 Jin. I hope mine is the same....not too sure though.
> 
> Here's my Tahoe OG Kush again at 35 days:
> 
> ...


Wow, Mantis. That is a much more impressive photo. I'm sure it does much better justice to your girl. Your trich development is on a par with mine. Great job.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm in Texas


Lotsa good peeps in the Lone Star State. I feel for you all.



DST said:


> Exactly, all the more reason for the criminals to get involved, cut there weed early, quick dry it (if it even gets dried) and then sell it on at over inflated prices. Yup, thats the normal UK weed market, which admitedly doesn't compare to where we live. However I am sure there are levels of quality in the US and I can sure confirm there are many levels of quaility in the Netherlands as well...you need to know where to shop.
> 
> Unforuntately this is not something that can be used as an argument in legalising MJ before the general public accepts the product as a norm in society. That's what really sucks.


Yeah, yeah. Criminal activity is inherently dishonest... That's why it's criminal...lol. The dealers have no guidelines or rules, so they call the shots. Not a good buyer's market. The walk-in pot shop seeks to bring a level of commercial honesty to the transactions, taking it out from the shadows into the open. They pay their taxes, they keep their books, they give you a receipt. That's just better for society any way you slice. it. Law-makers know this, but they're too beholden to the interests that don't favor legalization of the weed.


----------



## DroSmokinMI (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, yeah. Criminal activity is inherently dishonest... That's why it's criminal...lol. The dealers have no guidelines or rules, so they call the shots. Not a good buyer's market. The walk-in pot shop seeks to bring a level of commercial honesty to the transactions, taking it out from the shadows into the open. They pay their taxes, they keep their books, they give you a receipt. That's just better for society any way you slice. it. Law-makers know this, but they're too beholden to the interests that don't favor legalization of the weed.


Here in Michigan the local shops are doing pretty much the same thing as the street dealers, buying strains of questionable quality on the low and then selling it all for the high just looking to make money hand over fist with little regard for the patients or product quality. Theres a few exceptions including the shop I use when I need to in Ann Arbor, but most are just working with commercially grown bud and grabbing every last dollar possible. Not to mention that pretty much ANY 8th you can find is goin for $60, and you can get an oz for a laughable $425-500 lol... Gimme a break.

And yes, I've also been lurking in the shadows, my caregiver has a couple threads on here... DroSmokin


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 14, 2011)

To me legality isnt the issue ...money is.. if the moneys there ... people will look to profit..
the way i see it ... is that california is so densely populated , at least socal cal, and theres so many heads ..
That im sure most the major growers gravitate toward a legal state ...or just densely populated pot communities...its a numbers game..
Every place has their dank ... it just so happens that cali folks prefer og...


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Wow, Mantis. That is a much more impressive photo. I'm sure it does much better justice to your girl. Your trich development is on a par with mine. Great job.


Thanks Jin. The serenade did the trick and the pm is gone on all plants execept for 1-2 (no evidence of the pm ever on the og). The serenade youtube vid is pretty sick too. Appreciate the help. I'm still using neem with it and my humidity is staying around 40 with temps 68-78, so hopefully all is well and it doesn't mess them up at all. 

7-10 more days for my fruity chronic juice to finish - i'm so tired of smoking 3 bowls of the dispensary weed to get a not-so-good high.


----------



## Swerve (Dec 14, 2011)

next time to prevent pm avoid to low of temps and to high of humidity.... low temps and high humidity are a recipe for disaster....looks dank hows the tahoe smelling..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

Swerve said:


> next time to prevent pm avoid to low of temps and to high of humidity.... low temps and high humidity are a recipe for disaster....looks dank hows the tahoe smelling..


I keep my temps low to retain density. My humidity is very low throughout my grow, so my pm is mild and well managed with serenade alone.

Are you asking me or Mantis? If you're asking me, the smell is destroying my roommate. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

DroSmokinMI said:


> Here in Michigan the local shops are doing pretty much the same thing as the street dealers, buying strains of questionable quality on the low and then selling it all for the high just looking to make money hand over fist with little regard for the patients or product quality. Theres a few exceptions including the shop I use when I need to in Ann Arbor, but most are just working with commercially grown bud and grabbing every last dollar possible. Not to mention that pretty much ANY 8th you can find is goin for $60, and you can get an oz for a laughable $425-500 lol... Gimme a break.
> 
> And yes, I've also been lurking in the shadows, my caregiver has a couple threads on here... DroSmokin


Hey, glad to have another lurker "come out of the closet." Lol. I think those kinds of shenanigans happened more often when the law first passed here, but as the years went by the culture became more refined. Now if you try to run a shop by ganking people for 60 an eighth of shwag, you won't stay in business for a week. The competition has driven up overall quality that way.



323cheezy said:


> To me legality isnt the issue ...money is.. if the moneys there ... people will look to profit..
> the way i see it ... is that california is so densely populated , at least socal cal, and theres so many heads ..
> That im sure most the major growers gravitate toward a legal state ...or just densely populated pot communities...its a numbers game..
> Every place has their dank ... it just so happens that cali folks prefer og...


I think the legality aspect largely led to the money aspect because it brought it out into the open. Before it was just a few shady characters with guns making all the money. Now there are stores on every corner selling shit that the drug dealer can't match in quality. Completely different ball game. And yeah, when the scene changed, the interested parties came. Now i think we have some of the best weed in the world (OG Kush).



The Mantis said:


> Thanks Jin. The serenade did the trick and the pm is gone on all plants execept for 1-2 (no evidence of the pm ever on the og). The serenade youtube vid is pretty sick too. Appreciate the help. I'm still using neem with it and my humidity is staying around 40 with temps 68-78, so hopefully all is well and it doesn't mess them up at all.
> 
> 7-10 more days for my fruity chronic juice to finish - i'm so tired of smoking 3 bowls of the dispensary weed to get a not-so-good high.


Serenade is cool because it's so safe. I heard you can spray it on tomatoes and eat 'em in an hour. Your humidity isn't too bad, and your cool temp range is gonna make your nugs real dense and hard.

Good growing.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Exactly, all the more reason for the criminals to get involved, cut there weed early, quick dry it (if it even gets dried) and then sell it on at over inflated prices. Yup, thats the normal UK weed market, which admitedly doesn't compare to where we live. However I am sure there are levels of quality in the US and I can sure confirm there are many levels of quaility in the Netherlands as well...you need to know where to shop.
> 
> Unforuntately this is not something that can be used as an argument in legalising MJ before the general public accepts the product as a norm in society. That's what really sucks.


In ur opinnion then .. who are good seed dealers in UK and the Dam ? 'High Quality Seeds' in my book is already a Hemp pusher .. I've ordered from the tude .. but ended up with low germ rates and an auto in my "Fem" batch.

@ Cheezy .. I was told from my NoCal fellow gardners it was the 'commercial' growers who keep voting down legalization increases .. cause it effects their prices !


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> In ur opinnion then .. who are good seed dealers in UK and the Dam ? 'High Quality Seeds' in my book is already a Hemp pusher .. I've ordered from the tude .. but ended up with low germ rates and an auto in my "Fem" batch.


Robert, I am the wrong person to be asking about seed banks. I'm pretty biased against them as I was burned pretty bad in the past myself. It doesn't surprise me that you've had a dissapointing experience. Sorry, I know that doesn't help you.

So ever since I've been sticking to local clone-only genetics. Guaranteed female without having to worry about the potentially weird things fem seeds or seed suppliers might do.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's some updates on a mini-Jin system w/ bushy indi's .. Ak & Auto PE.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Robert, I am the wrong person to be asking about seed banks. I'm pretty biased against them as I was burned pretty bad in the past myself. It doesn't surprise me that you've had a dissapointing experience. Sorry, I know that doesn't help you.
> 
> So ever since I've been sticking to local clone-only genetics. Guaranteed female without having to worry about the potentially weird things fem seeds or seed suppliers might do.


oops.. sorry Jin .. seed bank question was for DST .


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> oops.. sorry Jin .. seed bank question was for DST .


Oh, right. Yeah, he's the one to ask.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Here's some updates on a mini-Jin system w/ bushy indi's .. Ak & Auto PE.


OMG. Thank you for having healthy plants. I'm so relieved. They're beautiful.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> OMG. Thank you for having healthy plants. I'm so relieved. They're beautiful.


Ahahahahah.. u crack me up ! I wouldn't do you like that .. post F'd up plants and say "look what Jin's system does" ! Your system design is killer ! 

Note: Holiday string makes a Great tie down ! Grips the tape with ridges and lays flat on plant stalk.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Ahahahahah.. u crack me up ! I wouldn't do you like that .. post F'd up plants and say "look what Jin's system does" ! Your system design is killer !
> 
> Note: Holiday string makes a Great tie down ! Grips the tape with ridges and lays flat on plant stalk.


Every indoor grower should be concerned with ties. Good work.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> @ Cheezy .. I was told from my NoCal fellow gardners it was the 'commercial' growers who keep voting down legalization increases .. cause it effects their prices !


I thought we were talking about weed quality ....
But obvoiusly .. the vendors are voting it down and even the clubs...
Dont be fooled your club will pretend there for it ... but they know they might lose some feds and get tooken out by new shops and homegrowers... they clearly would hate that to happen ... or even see big companies or government put there hands into production..
Dont forget the big farma and all the so called doctor who write out recs... there are vested interest and even tho i want it legal it needs to be regulated in some way ....

edit .....
One guy told me ..."i cant wait for the day an 1/8 of top shelve is $20"
and this is what i said...kinda of funny i thought...

20 bucks?
It could and probly will happen one day ..
And that will be a sad day for all us patients ...ill tell u why ..

Eventually in california mj will be legal...
The government still however will attemp to control and regulate its production...
They will make factories and fields ...where they will have a board(like the fda) that control pest mols, etc.. With harmful pestacides and chemicals ...
And add other toxins that will addict you ...
Eventually a mass production of "death cigarettes" sold in 20 dollar pack of 10 ... 
U will not notice the difference intiailly ... it will be just as effective and potent as homegrown buds, and the alternative will be made due to price gouging and lower pricing...

This will lead to the authorities to shut down all the collectives in town essentially , to profit , and make revenues in order to worsen the war on drugs.
Basically eliminating all meds from the market that are not grown by the government...
Furthermore ,the production will indeed get shipped to china ... 
your meds where the meds will be grown in sweatshops for 2 dollars an hours ...all in order to be sold at 20 bucks an 1/8 at your local 711... 

this all can happen ..... probly not..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I thought we were talking about weed quality ....
> But obvoiusly .. the vendors are voting it down and even the clubs...
> Dont be fooled your club will pretend there for it ... but they know they might lose some feds and get tooken out by new shops and homegrowers... they clearly would hate that to happen ... or even see big companies or government put there hands into production..
> Dont forget the big farma and all the so called doctor who write out recs... there are vested interest and even tho i want it legal it needs to be regulated in some way ....
> ...


That's a pretty complete 'doomsday scenario' for MMJ as a cottage industry. I've had all those same thoughts and run all the simulations of possible futures in my head. I'm not saying it can't happen, it probably will if it's ever actually legalized and taxed. But legalization is a HUGE but... I don't think it's gonna happen in our lifetime because the religious right still has a stranglehold on this country.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's a pretty complete 'doomsday scenario' for MMJ as a cottage industry. I've had all those same thoughts and run all the simulations of possible futures in my head. I'm not saying it can't happen, it probably will if it's ever actually legalized and taxed. But legalization is a HUGE but... I don't think it's gonna happen in our lifetime because the religious right still has a stranglehold on this country.


Honestly, we may see it in our lifetime. Didn't think we would, but remember politicians would sell their soul to public opinion if it meant getting re elected. Before that meant condemning it, because the strait edge of society made up a bigger chunk, AND they were more likely to vote. Since then its gone from a small sliver of percent of potheads, to near half of the country saying they'd be for it. Because straight edge are still more likely to vote, thats not enough, but if that continues to grow to where say 70% or 80% of the country is for it, politicians will jump on it just to get elected. The stigma against it has been weakening, my guess through the benefit of the internet. Its harder to bullshit people when they can do a quick google search and call bullshit.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Honestly, we may see it in our lifetime. Didn't think we would, but remember politicians would sell their soul to public opinion if it meant getting re elected. Before that meant condemning it, because the strait edge of society made up a bigger chunk, AND they were more likely to vote. Since then its gone from a small sliver of percent of potheads, to near half of the country saying they'd be for it. Because straight edge are still more likely to vote, thats not enough, but if that continues to grow to where say 70% or 80% of the country is for it, politicians will jump on it just to get elected. The stigma against it has been weakening, my guess through the benefit of the internet. Its harder to bullshit people when they can do a quick google search and call bullshit.


Valid point. I'll turn down the volume on my pessimism. Yeah, it's def the internet... Changing the face of society as a whole. Cannabis awareness no exception.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

I shit you not. This is the doctor who writes my recs. She models part time for fun. I communicated with her via Model Mayhem for a while and we actually talked about shooting. When I was in her office yesterday to renew, I was gonna mention that I'm the photographer guy from Model Mayem she was communicating with for a while. But I kept it quiet because I was in a hurry to get out of there. She's such a sweet lady, and her delicate beauty is something to behold in person.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn Jin .. it doesn't matter where or what type of lady (Human or Plant) .. you rock the socks off when it comes to hotties ! Chit .. I might have to move back to So Cal ! LoL


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Damn Jin .. it doesn't matter where or what type of lady (Human or Plant) .. you rock the socks off when it comes to hotties ! Chit .. I might have to move back to So Cal ! LoL


When I first saw her, I did that cartoon eye-rubbing thing. Yes. I heart LA.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 14, 2011)

robert4budz said:


> ahahahahah.. U crack me up ! I wouldn't do you like that .. Post f'd up plants and say "look what jin's system does" ! Your system design is killer !
> 
> Note: Holiday string makes a great tie down ! Grips the tape with ridges and lays flat on plant stalk.


!!!!!!! Genius!!!!!


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I shit you not. This is the doctor who writes my recs. She models part time for fun. I communicated with her via Model Mayhem for a while and we actually talked about shooting. When I was in her office yesterday to renew, I was gonna mention that I'm the photographer guy from Model Mayem she was communicating with for a while. But I kept it quiet because I was in a hurry to get out of there. She's such a sweet lady, and her delicate beauty is something to behold in person.




HAHAHA this is especially funny cause i see her ad in like kush LA, 420 times, all the free weedmags at the 7/11.
how much are you paying for your renewal?

and on the billboards too!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> HAHAHA this is especially funny cause i see her ad in like kush LA, 420 times, all the free weedmags at the 7/11.
> how much are you paying for your renewal?
> 
> and on the billboards too!!


Yup. Dr. Patel is quite the celebrity round my parts.

I paid 30.00 for renewal.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 14, 2011)

Man i wish BJ's were 30 dollars from her LMAO! What up jin throw up sum shots of da buds!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> Man i wish BJ's were 30 dollars from her LMAO! What up jin throw up sum shots of da buds!


No way man. A 30 dollar BJ, the chick is gonna look more like me. And you don't want that. Lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> No way man. A 30 dollar BJ, the chick is gonna look more like me. And you don't want that. Lol.


Hahaha lmfao........


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;7JUm_Y0R6Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JUm_Y0R6Og[/video]
K A Y A
Hey, Kids. I'm upping the ante. What's a website launch with just one model? Kaya here is retiring from sexy nude modeling at the end of this year. But have no fear, I've worked my magic and she's shown interest in joining our darling Chrissy as the first two FemCult "Emerald Goddesses." One last shoot for Jin. What a doll.









































Hear that, Slivers?


----------



## daveroller (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I shit you not. This is the doctor who writes my recs. She models part time for fun. I communicated with her via Model Mayhem for a while and we actually talked about shooting. When I was in her office yesterday to renew, I was gonna mention that I'm the photographer guy from Model Mayem she was communicating with for a while. But I kept it quiet because I was in a hurry to get out of there. She's such a sweet lady, and her delicate beauty is something to behold in person.


LOL! It figures that your weed doctor would be a hot model, Jin.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! I like Kaya a lot! You gotta shoot her before she retires.

2 goddesses in the same month? My right arm's gonna get huge like Popeye's on spinach.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm still to weak from my effort to convice Kaya to shoot one last time. I don't think I can stand on that chair with my camera. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Wow! I like Kaya a lot! You gotta shoot her before she retires.
> 
> 2 goddesses in the same month? My right arm's gonna get huge like Popeye's on spinach.


Lol. Not only is she like total eye dynamite, her freakin' name is Kaya! For that reason alone she must grace the pages of FemCult for the first and last time. I gotta shoot this former Playboy Cyber Girl before she calls it quits fo sho. And how fuckin' special is that? FemCult is gonna be her very last project! What a way to go out, girl! Woop!


----------



## daveroller (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;rL6hlyVAX2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL6hlyVAX2Y[/video]

I just thought of this song today. Kathy Fisher is a beautiful lady with a very beautiful voice. The guitar player at the time they did this song was a guy who I graduated high school with, back in Milwaukee. He appears in the video for about half a second snapping his fingers on both hands. And his nickname's even Cush. That's a good enough reason to post it here, isn't it?

Edit: I hope you don't mind the totally irrelevant post. My mind's going at this late hour.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

daveroller said:


> [video=youtube;rL6hlyVAX2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL6hlyVAX2Y[/video]
> 
> I just thought of this song today. Kathy Fisher is a beautiful lady with a very beautiful voice. The guitar player at the time they did this song was a guy who I graduated high school with, back in Milwaukee. He appears in the video for about half a second snapping his fingers on both hands. And his nickname's even Cush. That's a good enough reason to post it here, isn't it?


She's a good looking lady. It's a little outside the genres I'm used to, but hey, if your friend is playing guitar in the song... More than reason enough to post.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> She's a good looking lady. It's a little outside the genres I'm used to, but hey, if your friend is playing guitar in the song... More than reason enough to post.


He was too cool to be my friend of course. Saw him at a 30 year class reunion and he seems really nice now, though... Yeah, their music is definitely an acquired taste, kind of dark and slow usually. But I can't get enough of Kathy and her voice.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 14, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I shit you not. This is the doctor who writes my recs. She models part time for fun. I communicated with her via Model Mayhem for a while and we actually talked about shooting. When I was in her office yesterday to renew, I was gonna mention that I'm the photographer guy from Model Mayem she was communicating with for a while. But I kept it quiet because I was in a hurry to get out of there. She's such a sweet lady, and her delicate beauty is something to behold in person.


That was my Doctor before as well when all the med shops were in LA.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 14, 2011)

It smells incredible. Not even a hint of grassiness. I call it fluff only in comparison to the upper nugs. Even this little thing is hard and sticky.





I'm gonna let it dry. Then I'll smoke it.





After a light trim, it's ready to go into the dry box for pre-harvest evaluation. So far it looks and smells great. I think I just grew some really good weed.

Edit: As the last photo illustrates, most of the trichs on this lower 'fluff' nug are milky with just a few clear. A number have turned 'cafe au lait' right about to turn amber. This is gonna be a great toke. It's right under my face as I type this and the smell is getting to me.

Edit 2: See if you can spot that tiny trace of PM. I'm gonna smoke that mildew.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmm look killer and most definitley is dank


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hmm look killer and most definitley is dank


Thanks. The smell really hurts. Where the hell is that Cheeze boy of mine?

Remember, this is as 'popcorn' as this grow gets. Everything else is higher grade.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 15, 2011)

hey jin ...i cant believe you paid a 100 big ones for that rec...
Actually it doesnt suprise me at all....ive seen her card all over town.... 

I think youve gone quite mad jin...
I posted to the og growing community (well the members from the club in sfv) that you were planning on choping your tahoe down at 50 days ....
You should of seen how many people were like "no dont let him do it" .."ogs take 70days ...or 65 for the shorterr bushier ones"...and "ogs dont reallly reak untill 65 days" ..
I know your stuff smells great .... but ive just heard the statement so many times before i even posted you were taking them at 50 ..

I was hoping i could get certain members to chime in.. uknow vets.... but i know a couple of these people have been growing for a while...It would just pain me too know ..that the bud could be bettter....

On the other hand ..im not so sure what kinda setup there using... and am waiting for more experts to chime in ....
And one guy had a vote of confidence for ya....heres his post and some others...

ive finished og's completely in 52 days...thats with co2 injection and a nice cold room...simple mix of base w/silicate and h2o2...something along the lines of a sfv, tahoe type of og. it all depends on what you want...for taste and a complex effect pull early 50 to 60 days...for a duller flavor and stonier effect go longer 60-70 days...i dont know about going longer than 70, seems to be a waste of flavor in my opinion...why grow an og if not for that sharp, lemony, dank, diesel ass flavor? theres plenty out there that will affect you the same way, for me its all about flavor which i think starts to diminish after the 60th day or so...all this is depending on your room and nutes. 


Yeah Og's a fine thing you dont want to rush... 70 days for the taller phenos or like 65 for a bushy one. The flavor intensifies and the buds get dense the longer you wait, so it's really up to you. 

No don't do it! tahoe REALLY swells in the final weeks. 50 days cuts out two weeks of heavy feeding plus the flush. Cheezy, friends dont let friends chop OG early! 

so ill leave it alone man.... this is the last time ill tell u ....(dont wanna sound like a broken record)
If it was me tho id wait till your first day of your vacation the 23rd...
But i know you will make your own decision...
Just dont think that goin 60 would hurt you .... your diablo was a different story ... i promise that imo ogs dont go bad in any system if there tooken to 60....
I personally am a corner cutter...and never took an og past 63 days .... but i expect nothing less from you ...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hey jin ...i cant believe you paid a 100 big ones for that rec...
> Actually it doesnt suprise me at all....ive seen her card all over town....
> 
> I think youve gone quite mad jin...
> ...


I actually paid 30.00 for the rec renewal. A new application (if approved) is 40.00 now. Man, a few years back it was 140 for a new rec 100 to renew. Remember that shit when the law first passed? As the years went by, the more doctors appeared, and the more shops appeared, the prices dropped pretty good. And I would rather take care of that business with a doctor who is an attractive lady vs. one who is not. Lol. That's just me.

Who are these people again? And they are looking at my journal or just certain photos you've posted? That nug I chopped last night is sorta the tester. Maybe I'll at least wait to harvest until after this little nug is dry enough for me to taste test. 

I appreciate what those other og guys are saying. I'm really forcing myself out of my own comfort zone when I consider a 50 day chop. But based purely on observation of the physical characteristics, I think it would be okay to chop like tonight if I wanted to.

So you're giving me experienced feedback that says a 50 day chop is acceptable and preferable if flavor is important. And then another contingent saying that chopping at day 50 on an og is punishable by death. I think the test nug I have drying is gonna shed a lot of light.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 15, 2011)

i only paid 60 3 years back and 40 now ..renewel... but seems u have a good re up deal...
Ive gone to the same place down the street.. and if it was any consellation...one time i got this supper hot armenain chick...
I quite enjoyed be fondled by her... after all she did have to take some tests...

I just posted pics this mourning... so this feedback is just based on the dates and time...not pics...
For me i believe it really depends how good things go .... and u surely went above and beyond...
So your probly good ..i will post more feed back for ya ...soon as some more og growers post ....
i just want to help ya out man ... remember there are people who have been growing much longer than us....


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 15, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i only paid 60 3 years back and 40 now ..renewel... but seems u have a good re up deal...
> Ive gone to the same place down the street.. and if it was any consellation...one time i got this supper hot armenain chick...
> I quite enjoyed be fondled by her... after all she did have to take some tests...
> 
> ...


man, wtf? la must be nice (in that respect) - my doctor here in the north bay was a freaky looking wrinkly old man that smelled like cigarettes and asked if he could "rub my tummy."


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i only paid 60 3 years back and 40 now ..renewel... but seems u have a good re up deal...
> Ive gone to the same place down the street.. and if it was any consellation...one time i got this supper hot armenain chick...
> I quite enjoyed be fondled by her... after all she did have to take some tests...
> 
> ...


Yeah, but sometimes the young buck can teach the old dog a thing or two.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 15, 2011)

Agreed &#8730; with all the meters and r/o systems, and nute line-ups hydro is way easier. Unless however you don't do your research, which is relevant to all styles of growing.


edit: Oops, didn't realize I was a few pages too late Lol my bad.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Agreed &#8730; with all the meters and r/o systems, and nute line-ups hydro is way easier. Unless however you don't do your research, which is relevant to all styles of growing.
> 
> 
> edit: Oops, didn't realize I was a few pages too late Lol my bad.



Late responses are to be expected when you update your thread every five minutes. Lol.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 15, 2011)

I would have dropped on the floor pretending to be dead Jin. That way she would have to adminster life saving mouth to mouth at least! hopefully better once you woke up. lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

dirk d said:


> I would have dropped on the floor pretending to be dead Jin. That way she would have to adminster life saving mouth to mouth at least! hopefully better once you woke up. lol


Lol. Here's what really happened. She took me to a private exam room, and asked me, "So how has marijuana been working for your symptoms?" I just smiled. "Have you had any negative side effects to report?" I just smiled. "Do you have any questions regarding medical marijuana and its use?" I smiled the widest at that question. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

FEMCULT IS COMING

























Don't they look great together?


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> FEMCULT IS COMING


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

So last week I laid a couple of compact Skywalker nugs on the checkout girl at the supermarket.

Well I saw her again last night and she told me that she almost freaked because she smoked a whole bowl to her head (like four hits in a row). She almost had a panic attack. I tried not to laugh and apologized for not warning her ahead of time. "Next time just take one hit and put it down," I said, struggling to keep a straight face. Lol.

The moral of this story? Rookies, please don't treat OG Kush as you would normally treat shwag.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;7JUm_Y0R6Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JUm_Y0R6Og[/video]
> K A Y A
> Hey, Kids. I'm upping the ante. What's a website launch with just one model? Kaya here is retiring from sexy nude modeling at the end of this year. But have no fear, I've worked my magic and she's shown interest in joining our darling Chrissy as the first two FemCult "Emerald Goddesses." One last shoot for Jin. What a doll.
> 
> ...


My girlfriend is going to kill me.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Slivers said:


> My girlfriend is going to kill me.



Or....finally agree to that threesome you've always wanted.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

Slivers said:


> My girlfriend is going to kill me.


Making girlfriends kill their boyfriends since 1990. A tradition of greatness continues...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Or....finally agree to that threesome you've always wanted.


Yikes!


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 15, 2011)

*I'm with Cheezy. I'd hate to see you chop a week too early and not have as great of budz as you could possibly have. 
From the pics on the previous page it is hard to tell but the bud looks a little light in color and clear looking trichs.
Seems like the budz could darken up a little more and reach their prime. 
Last grow you said you harvested too late. You don't wanna harvest too early this round.
It's your call overall we are just spectators.*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I'm with Cheezy. I'd hate to see you chop a week too early and not have as great of budz as you could possibly have.
> From the pics on the previous page it is hard to tell but the bud looks a little light in color and clear looking trichs.
> Seems like the budz could darken up a little more and reach their prime.
> Last grow you said you harvested too late. You don't wanna harvest too early this round.
> It's your call overall we are just spectators.*


The problem is, I have respect for your opinion and the opinions of others, so it's not that easy for me to ignore all of you.

Your opinions have weight with me, so I'll hold off and observe... reporting updates. They change day to day, so the story is still constantly developing.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Slivers said:


> My girlfriend is going to kill me.


Thats a sexy phat ass Jin and Juice. you should open up a porn site! lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Did you get your PM under control? I am spraying serenade every week just in case. I still got a 31 more days at least, hope I can fight it off until the end! Your buds look phenomenal as always. Now im going to spank it to that fat ass pic girl. Thanks!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thats a sexy phat ass Jin and Juice. you should open up a porn site! lol.


I am opening a site. Click back a few pages to get caught up. 

Porn? No, no, no. Femcult is a place where you can stimulate yourself as a grower and as an appreciator of fine femininity (plant and human)... But if you want to spooge real quick into a paper towel, just google your favorite word and have at it! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Did you get your PM under control? I am spraying serenade every week just in case. I still got a 31 more days at least, hope I can fight it off until the end! Your buds look phenomenal as always. Now im going to spank it to that fat ass pic girl. Thanks!


Lol! don't get any on my journal!

Yeah, thanks, the Serenade has been winning the battle. PM is still around, but I'm pretty sure it's my bitch right now.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

I made the mistake of smoking this heavy indica dom OG this morning... Fuckin' out of it. Shoulda wake and baked on the Tahoe. See, early harvest worriers? I don't want my Tahoe to come out like this by flowering too long. I'm not trying to a boastful dick, but keep in mind that my system probably moves faster than yours.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 15, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Did you get your PM under control? I am spraying serenade every week just in case. I still got a 31 more days at least, hope I can fight it off until the end! Your buds look phenomenal as always. Now im going to spank it to that fat ass pic girl. Thanks!


A nice, round, fat ass is a hell of a lot better than a bony one in my book, too! Nice and curvy. You have chosen wisely, Jin.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

daveroller said:


> A nice, round, fat ass is a hell of a lot better than a bony one in my book, too! Nice and curvy. You have chosen wisely, Jin.


I don't know a lot in life, but there are a handful of areas where I am an expert... my taste in beautiful birds for example.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Jin .. just a thought on chop. Why not take 1 branch now and cure .. then do a comparison to see if you were right to chop early or if the full harvest time was appropriate at a later wk to 2wks.

I tend to think you're on top of it and just cause the 'crowd' says X amount of days .. it doesn't take into account the acceleration your system does provide. Proof is in da pudding !


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Hey Jin .. just a thought on chop. Why not take 1 branch now and cure .. then do a comparison to see if you were right to chop early or if the full harvest time was appropriate at a later wk to 2wks.
> 
> I tend to think you're on top of it and just cause the 'crowd' says X amount of days .. it doesn't take into account the acceleration your system does provide. Proof is in da pudding !


Thanks, Robert. Yeah, the mistake I made last time was putting myself in the mindset of 60-70 days as is the conventional wisdom when flowering cannabis. My system is anything but conventional. 

Seriously, guys. I really appreciate it... I do. But I've been growing for a while now and when I see a batch of weed that's gonna kick ass whether I chop now or next Tuesday... I know it. I'm just playing around at this point. The only thing I'm really worried about is couch-lock weed (which I hate)... and in my shit, an extra ten days can spell disaster... even an extra five days. I hate not being able to think or move.

Edit:
This is also the first time my system is running on AN, a superior nutrient to GH.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 15, 2011)

Got the Tahoe OG seeds today! And I just ordered them 8 days ago!!! Usually takes almost about a month from The Attitude. I won't complain...

I know, I know, clones are better and I know you had a real bad experience with The Attitude, Jin. But some of us outside of California don't have any other option.

Still have a long way to go with the plant I'm currently growing, but these will stay in my safe until next Spring. Paid a pretty penny for them, about $130 for 6 seeds, including the stupid t-shirt & postage. The nice thing is that they gave me 3 feminized seeds for free this time.

As for the 12 unknown "mixed pack" seeds, anyone want them? I don't know any growers or potential growers around here. (I did know one, but he got booted from his apartment after the police came and took his plant... Nazis.)

Want em, Cheese? BTW, sorry about Nibbles. She looked like a real sweetheart.

I'll understand if nobody wants seeds of unknown genetics.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Got the Tahoe OG seeds today! And I just ordered them 8 days ago!!! Usually takes almost about a month from The Attitude. I won't complain...
> 
> I know, I know, clones are better and I know you had a real bad experience with The Attitude, Jin. But some of us outside of California don't have any other option.
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple of guys here growing the Cali-connect Tahoe, and I've been impressed.

Cheeze might want them mixed seeds for an experiment or something.

They do have nice packaging. And an eight day delivery? Good job, Cali-Connect. See? I give credit when it's due.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 15, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Got the Tahoe OG seeds today! And I just ordered them 8 days ago!!! Usually takes almost about a month from The Attitude. I won't complain...
> 
> I know, I know, clones are better and I know you had a real bad experience with The Attitude, Jin. But some of us outside of California don't have any other option.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, I would keep the free seeds to see what you get. I only had a 40% germ rate with my Cali-connect Tahoe (1male/1female) and if you don't find a good one then you might try the freebies. I used single seed centre but didn't get the freebies so you're ahead of the game. I made clones and plan on keeping the male and female tahoe og --- at least until the smoke test....that will determine their fate on this earth.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;hCDAfa-NI-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M[/video]
Hell, even I'm speechless at this point.





I've seen some great, frosty ass grows goin' in some other threads here... But I'm sticking to my guns. This is the best marijuana in the world. Sorry. The OG Kush family of strains is legendary and dominates the Cannabis scene for good reason. It's the best weed you can possibly smoke. Nothing gets better than a masterfully grown pure Pheno A or B of OG. I'll keep saying it until someone gags me with a tee shirt that has Arjan's picture on it. Try harvesting these nugs by pulling them off with your bare hands like you do with your "world-famous" Cannabis Cup winning haze. Your hands would be crazy glued together after just one of my branches. Cannabis Cup? Fuck all that. My shit is more potent. Damn, I feel like talking shit right now.





It's all about the leaf health boys and girls. Even in late, late bloom, I've managed to keep my plants from destroying themselves. This is because of the absence of a harsh plain water flush.





I don't care what you got. Trainwreck, Purple Pussy Fart, Cat Piss, Fuck Fuel, whatever... I'm sticking with San Fernando Valley and Lake Tahoe, thank you. And Skywalker. And Goliath. And Herojuana. And Fire. And Godfather. You get the idea.


















The next shot is as close as the macro can get. That's why some of it is blurred with a spot focus. I see lotsa amber trichs on the bud leaves. You guys are nuts if you think I'm takin' these past this Saturday. Lol.






The colas are starting to lean with their weight. When the shit starts leanin' it's time to start choppin'.





Well as we draw to a close, I'll say I hope you had almost as much fun as I did. Peace. And sorry to the noobs I harshed on today. I know you're reading this.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Hands up, I am NUTS!!!!!! lol.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 16, 2011)

Well done! They sure look ready to me for the sativa effect. Couch lock, which is my preference would be best 60 to 70 days. I would chop now to 55 days for a up soaring high man. That shit makes me paranoid, so I prefer the mellow effects heh. I let mine go 67 days. Do what you please and your preference after all it is your plant. Yes, I agree they will swell and yeild more after 60 days. You don't like the couch lock effects so you will be better off choping a bit early. Again well done!!! I am going to try your hydro method after my Hempy vs air pots comparsion. I will start a Journal on that in a few weeks.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Well done! They sure look ready to me for the sativa effect. Couch lock, which is my preference would be best 60 to 70 days. I would chop now to 55 days for a up soaring high man. That shit makes me paranoid, so I prefer the mellow effects heh. I let mine go 67 days. Do what you please and your preference after all it is your plant. Yes, I agree they will swell and yeild more after 60 days. You don't like the couch lock effects so you will be better off choping a bit early. Again well done!!! I am going to try your hydro method after my Hempy vs air pots comparsion. I will start a Journal on that in a few weeks.


Much love. Yeah, as I mentioned before, I loathe couchlock. I really like the option of getting up and moving around. Lol. Besides, after a good long cure, a heavy narcotic effect always settles in.



DST said:


> Hands up, I am NUTS!!!!!! lol.


Your approval means the world to me.

Edit:
Oh, it wasn't an approval! Ha ha!


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

I am kind of more with inhaleindica on the effect. Only reason I say I am nuts and would leave it longer, the DOG that I took down slightly earlier is great, but I miss the added narc effect it usually gives, not saying it's not there, just not in the same bountiful amounts. I know a lot of people base efforts on trichs but having seen plants mature and some produce more amber trichs than others even when finished, I think each strain has a unique finishing "look" to it. In your pics I still see some shiney reflections in some of the bulbous heads which to me means they are still clear. This may change over the coming days anyway so it's just an anal observation more than anything. Anyway, it's a stellar grow for sure and I agree, it's hard to find anything that beats a good OG in the morish effect, taste, and general hard nugginess (made up word) of the strain. I would like to have seen the canopy with lights out?? And some more bud shots with lights out? just a wee request eh....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> I would like to have seen the canopy with lights out?? And some more bud shots with lights out? just a wee request eh....


I would love to see the same thing. The plants really do have a finished look when they are 'ready'. With buds as nice as yours I don't really think you can go too wrong. Either way, I'm with you in the effect preference. I'd rather be more on the sativa side where I can actually do shit, rather than take naps.

Good work as always chief.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Green leaves till I die....(well apart from all the damaged ones due to sloppycuntyness below)






DOG kush on same amount of 12iness as Jins Tahoe. Vegged for 1 week after cloning and repotted, training mainly done in flower stretch, you will notice the difference naturally in the scrog, (haha). This scrog the apical dominance is spread around the buds delivering an even amount of auxins across flower sites. Auxins for those who are unaware are the important hormones that determine plant development, this is a learning thread so I should really say something intelligent from time to time. The flowers themselves do not grow new branches like Jigs due to no veg time and the stretch being taken up to train), so they just grow fat and even. Grown in a 11litre (2 and a bit galon) pot.
As you can see, I am a sloppy git, I underestimated what was left in the pot from the previous run* and overfed a tad in the begin, and spilled shit everywhere, they also get a bit of run off from the plants upstairs, lol fukkin neighbours eh! always crappin on ya from above, thats why I bought a Penthouse Apartment!






My friend who owns the Grey Area (best coffeeshop in Amsterdam, only American owned one, I too give credit where's credits due!) he told me someone came in the other day to his shop and asked him, "you guys have something to do with that Snoop DOG kush", lmfao, as was he. It's Divit OG (DOG) buddy, get it right! Geezo!

EDIT: *I meant to add, I am running things a bit different, I have got a few plants that I have potted into pots that have been recently harvested, with just the top plant being snipped of, the top roots removed and the plant plonked into the space and topped off with some more compost/coco. (i.e not touching the existing root system below and bio system that is set up with mycorrhizae.) TThese bio systems I am told remain active for a small while and if a new plant is potted they will rush to the new root system and start to create that great symbiotic relationship again, pumping your new plant with power!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> I am kind of more with inhaleindica on the effect. Only reason I say I am nuts and would leave it longer, the DOG that I took down slightly earlier is great, but I miss the added narc effect it usually gives, not saying it's not there, just not in the same bountiful amounts. I know a lot of people base efforts on trichs but having seen plants mature and some produce more amber trichs than others even when finished, I think each strain has a unique finishing "look" to it. In your pics I still see some shiney reflections in some of the bulbous heads which to me means they are still clear. This may change over the coming days anyway so it's just an anal observation more than anything. Anyway, it's a stellar grow for sure and I agree, it's hard to find anything that beats a good OG in the morish effect, taste, and general hard nugginess (made up word) of the strain. I would like to have seen the canopy with lights out?? And some more bud shots with lights out? just a wee request eh....






jigfresh said:


> I would love to see the same thing. The plants really do have a finished look when they are 'ready'. With buds as nice as yours I don't really think you can go too wrong. Either way, I'm with you in the effect preference. I'd rather be more on the sativa side where I can actually do shit, rather than take naps.
> 
> Good work as always chief.


Alright, Toys and Girls... Twist my arm, why dontcha? You say 50 too short, I say 60 too long. Let's split the difference and call it at day 55. I'll wait until the start of my Xmas break to harvest like Cheezemuscle suggested. Geeeeez. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Green leaves till I die....(well apart from all the damaged ones due to sloppycuntyness below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, your shit does well at the clubs because that's legit OG. That would be in demand right here in LA too.

That's a beautiful little scrog. I'm beginning to appreciate more and more the 'micro-tree' concept as shown by many skilled 12/12 from start lollipoppers and such. The small, compact trained grow is something a little different I think. I've been making my rounds recently in yet another soil vs. hydro thread, and I can't remember what exactly I said there, but it was a lot of hot wind I'm sure (lol). But lookie here, that there little soil scrog is bomb weed in slightly different ways than a hydro beast like mine. I would love to sample that somehow... For a swap of LA's finest of course.

great job. Thanks for sharing as always, DST.

Edit:
I'll try to get some 'normal light' shots, but my lights out is 4am, so I'm gonna have to pull an all nighter. Not promising anything.

Edit 2: 
That actually looks even a little more done than mine.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 16, 2011)

Job well done lordjin...
I think you inspire me in many ways...
Never have i grown such monsters of such proportions ... after all these years ...
And i have to give u a thumbs up...


















That being said .. 
Since the year has begun .... ive tooken on over 20 different clones ...
Out of the 20 about 9 were eventualy infected by pm...among other problems...

Once i see pm i deem my grow as a complete failure..
But thats me ...my setup just isnt that ideal for fall and winter seasons..

even if i do get some spotfree nugs from it...
you saw my bubba ....(but it was a pm hore kinda....with a great pm trim job)

Its easy to keep pm dormant throughout veg ... and even if u think the pm is compleately gone...
One surviving mold spore will be able to multiply eventually through the mid and late phazes of flowering..

Never once have i seen a plant that showed one spot of pm during the late peaks of veg and early flowering period ... Compleatly be free of pm throughout the remander of its life ...
Meaning no mater what spray of technique you use to destroy it ...it can survive at below 30relative humidity .... prevention is key (am i preaching to the quire?)
Itll just hide and survive without multipling until it conditions are fit again... it justs keeps coming ....
It can sneek bye and usually chosses to start developing at about 3 weeks in flower ...
And will tend to move under buds and spot unreached by sprays very late in flower.....
under your eyes...

Ive had two pm free grows this years ..but theses last two were doomed... especialy my current one...
when i look at pics on a good cam especially in dark light.. my eyes tend to look past the beautiful trichs and just focus on the mold spots... ive really hate pm more than anything else..

All in all jinny ... you did great ...id say 9 out 10 ... since you did such a great job keeping your pm at bay ...
It almost pains me to say anything negative about your grow...but hey u know i always like to give u shit...especially about your diablos....

dont hate me ....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't agree when you say first sign of PM is a failed grow. OG Kush just comes with PM. There's nothing we can really do about it but control it. I see it as normal. And yes! Look how clean they were in veg. I wasn't fooled, though. As soon as those buds started ripping out, I knew I'd see that white fuzz we all hate so much.

I would say the Serenade has kept the PM 95% out of the picture. Probably more like 97% if I feel like being generous. It wasn't easy, though. Every so often, I would have to slap on the latex gloves and dive in head first. You really have to bend the branches down and pry open those densely packed bud leaves to spray in between and under those tightly clustered little leaves. The PM, as you know, loves to form on those little crystal covered bud leaves, making it really hard to spot sometimes. Again, you gotta put on rubber glovers and pry those buds open with your fingers and spray them point blank with serenade. EVERY SINGLE BUD. So can you imagine the work I put in my grow? Examining and srpraying every fucking bud? Yeah, that's love.

Serenade is awesome. The bottle recommends waiting seven days between heavy, full soak treatments, but you can do smaller touch up treatments as you spot little areas of mildew pop up. It doesn't hurt your buds. I would advise any grower to use it instead of an oil based product. One shouldn't group Serenade in with Neem. You can spray it on your buds and under your lights... Unlike Neem which behaves like the blood from the Alien movies under your lights.

Yeah, the PM is under control... even in the lower buds where it's normally worst. I periodically spot check them between sprayings. It looked pretty good last night, but if I let them go five more days, I need to get more Serenade. I used the whole bottle already. So that should give you an idea of the battle that's been going on behind the scenes. See everyone? I have to work for it. Just like you.

Edit:
I also saw this Youtube video a of guy giving a tutorial on an H202 post-harvest wash for PM infested bud. He just had a bin of a couple of gallons of fresh water, threw in a butload of regular 3%, and soaked the entire PM covered branch. The shit just comes right off and floats to the top of the solution. But you have to immediately fan dry the moisture from this bath before hanging in your dry area.

In my worst cases, I simply blow the small traces of PM off the bud leaves and it flies right off. But remember also that my plants have greater resilience due to my robust environment.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 16, 2011)

Ya man no doubt ...id smoke all that shit....
Just this week i tell u... i probly sprayed every dam leaf on myplants daily ... sometimes more than once a day.. 
Its a hectic schedule..and i know its effecting my leaves health kinda...
I use neem, then sns, then peroxide, then copper soap.. and after all that i wash them off with water...
So i know exactly how it is... i dont use them all the same day ...its like one one day and then another the next ..
But your palnts are twise as good as mine at the moment....
dont get me wrong bro....



No fair bro ...u edited after a responce ...back to the future...lol

All im saying is ive had pm free og grows... and its not a a garuntee...
Its just looks way better with no sprays n stuff... even if u keep the mold off the buds....
Imagine how dank your tahoes would look with 0 pm....

im just saying sprays kill pm the surface brah... but your still gonna get good smoke ...
garunteed...

I know you will keep it 100 next round...

the number one killer n my garden is heat .... pm hates heat ...


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 16, 2011)

Well i can say for sure you grew out tahoe way better than i did....
My first mistake was vegging it next to blue larry a blue dream haze dominant plant...
As we know tahoe grows slowly ... and takes time to veg ...and requires low stress training....
Should never be put next to a non og ....
But i let it flower after 20 days in veg without topping or scrogging... 
I really shoulda just grew 3 tahoes side by side... maybe i will someday ..
I dont think my tahoes ever really triched up on my leaves much ... just the symptoms of a very samll amount of foilage and no stress traing ...

look how skinny it was ..




















and i heat stressed the top leaves...
















I think we all know who grows tahoe better... 
jin of coarse..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

That still looks pretty frosty. Love how you got in so close that the trichs look like little light bulbs.

This Tahoe cut is a crystal bitch. I love a heavy trichome producer. It makes for a good show picture-wise too.

Well what are you doing for New Year's Eve? Even with my five day extension, they'll be somekable by then. Yeah, that's how I'm gonna ring in the New Year. Getting high on my grow.

But I'm not gonna let you get away without a head to head comparison between your Tahoe and mine. Despite all you said, I don't consider it a guaranteed victory.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like he burned his leaves a little getting them that fat.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 16, 2011)

no fair ...the other pic is at day 70....

Hey jin ill come over anyday man ...just tell me when ... but it has too be early i work at night...

not fair for you....
I think those leaves are just naturally dying.... i like seeing the leaves dye kinda....
Yours will look way better in a few days id imagine....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> no fair ...the other pic is at day 70....
> 
> Hey jin ill come over anyday man ...just tell me when ... but it has too be early i work at night...


No fair for him or for me? I'm only at day 48! That day 70 Tahoe looks awesome... But look at how his leaves look almost as bad as my Diablo leaves. That's muscle chicken. And way over-ripe. If you smoke that shit, you can kiss the rest of your day goodbye.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> No fair for him or for me? I'm only at day 48! That day 70 Tahoe looks awesome... But look at how his leaves look almost as bad as my Diablo leaves. That's muscle chicken. And way over-ripe. If you smoke that shit, you can kiss the rest of your day goodbye.


Thats the shit i need lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Thats the shit i need lol


Not me. I got things to do... worlds to conquer.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

Sac area peeps! Hurry!
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/14/magnolia-wellness-center-orangevale_n_1148754.html?ref=marijuana
Oh, BTW. Femcult is coming.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 16, 2011)

Man i sit behind a desk for 6 1/2 hrsand on saturday i work 12 hr shifts doin nothing but watchin monitors, i need some knock out


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Man i sit behind a desk for 6 1/2 hrsand on saturday i work 12 hr shifts doin nothing but watchin monitors, i need some knock out


I need the knockout at night when i put the jammies on. I've been using Herojuana for that lately. My daytime weed has been the Tahoe. It's working pretty well. It's best to find a good up/down OG combo. Uh... you're not an air traffic controller by any chance, are you? Lol.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I need the knockout at night when i put the jammies on. I've been using Herojuana for that lately. My daytime weed has been the Tahoe. It's working pretty well. It's best to find a good up/down OG combo. Uh... you're not an air traffic controller by any chance, are you? Lol.


Naw im a security guard, but at one point in time i was really considering joing the FAA for a job


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Naw im a security guard, but at one point in time i was really considering joing the FAA for a job


Lol. Okay, then smoke it up!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lol. Okay, then smoke it up!


I always do, its crazy wen i got the job and took the oral grug test i failed, and they lady giving oreintation took a look at it and threw itr away. Since then i smoke at every site where i dont have constant patrols LOL


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> I always do, its crazy wen i got the job and took the oral grug test i failed, and they lady giving oreintation took a look at it and threw itr away. Since then i smoke at every site where i dont have constant patrols LOL


You could get high on my urine. Lol.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You could get high on my urine. Lol.


LOL thats sick, i had a bad experience with having dirty urine all the time, went in for a urinalysis and my ppm were way too high and i lost all chances of getting that job so now i dont drink any soda or juice, only water tea and fruit juices[h=3][/h]


----------



## daveroller (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> My friend who owns the Grey Area (best coffeeshop in Amsterdam, only American owned one, I too give credit where's credits due!) he told me someone came in the other day to his shop and asked him, "you guys have something to do with that Snoop DOG kush", lmfao, as was he. It's Divit OG (DOG) buddy, get it right! Geezo!


DST, maybe "Snoop DOG" could be the name your next variant of the DOG. It's kind of a cute name. And if the real Snoop Dog likes it, maybe he could give you an endorsement. 

Anyway, that's a funny story about the name mixup! Might not be the last time it happens.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I don't agree when you say first sign of PM is a failed grow. OG Kush just comes with PM. There's nothing we can really do about it but control it. I see it as normal. And yes! Look how clean they were in veg. I wasn't fooled, though. As soon as those buds started ripping out, I knew I'd see that white fuzz we all hate so much.
> 
> I would say the Serenade has kept the PM 95% out of the picture. Probably more like 97% if I feel like being generous. It wasn't easy, though. Every so often, I would have to slap on the latex gloves and dive in head first. You really have to bend the branches down and pry open those densely packed bud leaves to spray in between and under those tightly clustered little leaves. The PM, as you know, loves to form on those little crystal covered bud leaves, making it really hard to spot sometimes. Again, you gotta put on rubber glovers and pry those buds open with your fingers and spray them point blank with serenade. EVERY SINGLE BUD. So can you imagine the work I put in my grow? Examining and srpraying every fucking bud? Yeah, that's love.
> 
> ...


Man, you guys are scaring me today. I just bought the Tahoe seeds and now I'm finding out how hard it's going to be to grow this strain. Yikes! Might be out of my league as a newb. I hope it's going to work in my simple system. My water & air aren't as cool as yours. My lights aren't nearly as bright. Not nearly as many bubbles pumped into the water. Well, I have until next April to figure out what improvements I need to make. At least I've learned hell of a lot from your journals, Jin.

Congrats on the beautiful buds, too! Now I understand how much work you've put into it to keep the PM at bay.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

daveroller said:


> DST, maybe "Snoop DOG" could be the name your next variant of the DOG. It's kind of a cute name. And if the real Snoop Dog likes it, maybe he could give you an endorsement.
> 
> Anyway, that's a funny story about the name mixup! Might not be the last time it happens.


It's sickening sometimes what these LA shops try to pull using Snoop's name. Snoop's Master Kush. One of the local shops here was actually selling something they called "Snoop's Master Kush." The lady behind the counter went at great length to explain that it was from Snoop's very own personal grower who gifts his bud to only a handful of exclusive LA shops. 

The Master Kush was only average. You mean my weed is better than the bud produced by Snoop's personal grower? I must be the shit.



daveroller said:


> Man, you guys are scaring me today. I just bought the Tahoe seeds and now I'm finding out how hard it's going to be to grow this strain. Yikes! Might be out of my league as a newb. I hope it's going to work in my simple system. My water & air aren't as cool as yours. My lights aren't nearly as bright. Not nearly as many bubbles pumped into the water. Well, I have until next April to figure out what improvements I need to make. At least I've learned hell of a lot from your journals, Jin.
> 
> Congrats on the beautiful buds, too! Now I understand how much work you've put into it to keep the PM at bay.


An OG bred seed might grow clean. It's the clones that come with fuzz.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's sickening sometimes what these LA shops try to pull using Snoop's name. Snoop's Master Kush. One of the local shops here was actually selling something they called "Snoop's Master Kush." The lady behind the counter went at great length to explain that it was from Snoop's very own personal grower who gifts his bud to only a handful of exclusive LA shops.
> 
> The Master Kush was only average. You mean my weed is better than the bud produced by Snoop's personal grower? I must be the shit. An OG bred seed might grow clean. It's the clones that come with fuzz.


Maybe a Serenade dip prior to insertion into system might give you less trouble ? It is nice to know you don't grow crip without some serious effort that we don't see ! Mad bud love to ya brotha. 

I'm stick'n to easy strains till I get it dialed in. Word to the wise with Jin's set up .. water temp is KEY !


----------



## daveroller (Dec 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's sickening sometimes what these LA shops try to pull using Snoop's name. Snoop's Master Kush. One of the local shops here was actually selling something they called "Snoop's Master Kush." The lady behind the counter went at great length to explain that it was from Snoop's very own personal grower who gifts his bud to only a handful of exclusive LA shops.
> 
> The Master Kush was only average.


Ah, I didn't realize that people were ripping off Snoop's name. Bad, bad. It would only be cool if it were something that he endorsed, and only if it were the shits or the bomb or whatever you guys say. 



lordjin said:


> An OG bred seed might grow clean. It's the clones that come with fuzz.


Well that's good news for me. I'll still get a bottle of Serenade. If I get it to grow successfully, I know it won't be anything like yours for the reasons I listed in my previous post. But maybe I can make some improvements. Too bad my cabinet's in the bedroom where noise is an issue or I'd get a stronger aquarium air pump, etc. The wife, you know...

Hey Jin, I'm kinda sad that this grow is nearing the end. It's been a fun thread to follow and post on, including the off-topic stuff about our cats, music, politics and everything else. Thanks for putting up with my newb questions and rambling comments. Are you gonna start a new grow right after this or just work on your FemCult zine? Either way, I want to follow your next project. I look forward to reading here every day. I kind of feel like we're better friends than I am with a lot of the ones I know in person.

BTW, that last chick pic you posted... OMG, she had a perfect ass! Not as big as Kaya's and firm! Can you get her to model? If she's a stripper, I want to know where. ha, ha


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Ah, I didn't realize that people were ripping off Snoop's name. Bad, bad. It would only be cool if it were something that he endorsed, and only if it were the shits or the bomb or whatever you guys say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually say "off the hizzle..." or "La Bamba." As in, "Man your weed is La Bamba." That's a step above even 'the bomb.' Lol.

Last Chick Pic is Chrissy. She just pulls off different looks sometimes.

Thanks for all that, Dave. You're a swell guy.

Edit: And don't you worry, bro. I'm gonna start another journal straight away AND work on Femcult. I can also walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Maybe a Serenade dip prior to insertion into system might give you less trouble ? It is nice to know you don't grow crip without some serious effort that we don't see ! Mad bud love to ya brotha.
> 
> I'm stick'n to easy strains till I get it dialed in. Word to the wise with Jin's set up .. water temp is KEY !


Yeah, spray it up with Serenade even if it looks clean I say.


----------



## ejbarraza (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Jin great grow man, so have you ever thought about making a updating your system. Improving on your current set-up and selling the old one. Or just making a duplicate of your current set-up and selling it? Because I think lots of people would be very interested.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> Hey Jin great grow man, so have you ever thought about making a updating your system. Improving on your current set-up and selling the old one. Or just making a duplicate of your current set-up and selling it? Because I think lots of people would be very interested.


You're way too kind. Someone actually pm'd me an offer to pay me for my consulting services! I'm really flattered, but I think I would rather help the MMJ community through expanding my grow, getting a care-giver license, AND of course most importantly by spreading the good word through Femcult.com. Hm, but I do have an indepth knowledge of the compact vacuum suction cabinet... Secret: it's the suction.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You're way too kind. Someone actually pm'd me an offer to pay me for my consulting services! I'm really flattered, but I think I would rather help the MMJ community through expanding my grow, getting a care-giver license, AND of course most importantly by spreading the good word through Femcult.com. Hm, but I do have an indepth knowledge of the compact vacuum suction cabinet... Secret: it's the suction.


Is your domain suppose to have domination lesbian porn on it? don't tell me u got a squatter


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

Did Miley get the bumpy bump enhancement?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Is your domain suppose to have domination lesbian porn on it? don't tell me u got a squatter


I'm not sure what you mean. I might have a Bukkake section just for you.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;PgW47FZ4xDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgW47FZ4xDU[/video]
So this is how they really look for all you hungry journal readers.











These are gonna have massive jar appeal. Yellow leaves, white buds. This would fetch premium prices at the shops if I decided to vend.





Look at that chlorophyll translocation in the yellowing leaves. But how is this possible if I'm not flushing?





Answer? Translocation to reduce grassiness is a natural function of the plant promoted through the proper ratio of NPK at the proper time. It's not something that's forced through plant starvation. Live and learn. Chop, chop.

Edit: Note that even in this late stage of bloom, there isn't a hint of purple. This is pure OG fuel madness. None of that fancy stuff. Love it.

Edit 2: And remember the Kushie Kush, kids. It's supposed to make your OG even more OG. I think it may be true.


----------



## Gifted (Dec 16, 2011)

Jin your babies look absolutely incredible! Its hard to tell but some of those milky ass triches look like they are starting to amber. That's how you'll know when to harvest, which will be a proud day even for us.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll take those seeds jin DDDD lmao, I'ts looking so radical.








BAM a wild India Reynolds appears!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Jin your babies look absolutely incredible! Its hard to tell but some of those milky ass triches look like they are starting to amber. That's how you'll know when to harvest, which will be a proud day even for us.


Yup yup. I see 'em too. Praise and compliments? Keep 'em coming. Thanks, Gifted.



NoSwag said:


> I'll take those seeds jin DDDD lmao, I'ts looking so radical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot girl. Thanks, brah.


----------



## mugsey (Dec 16, 2011)

so can we get a specific harvest date? been checkin this daily and im waiting....also have u ever grown/smoked the infamous jack herer? if so wat u think? i myself have never tried it. dying to tho


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

mugsey said:


> so can we get a specific harvest date? been checkin this daily and im waiting....also have u ever grown/smoked the infamous jack herer? if so wat u think? i myself have never tried it. dying to tho


I've heard a lot of good things about the Jack and its many spin-offs, but never tried it growing or smoking. I'm a little OG obsessed and find it difficult to spend my hard-earned power bill dollars on anything that doesn't have the letters OG in front of it.

I was gonna chop tomorrow, but these guys have talked me into giving it another five days. I'll harvest Thursday of the coming week. Ready to see me glue my fingers together?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;k1bYktxgScI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bYktxgScI[/video]
I'm obsessed with the phrase now thanks to you, Cheeze. I take pride in the fact that I was able to restrain myself on the nutes this time and sacrificed quantity of yield for quality of bud.





[video=youtube;MNWOesnAWyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNWOesnAWyE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

Peter Tosh wake and bake, fan-dabby-dozy!!!! A Bukkake section, I thought your grows were the bukkake section?

I stick by my earlier, let it go longer comment. Only reason I can still see a few white hairs that are just getting their twirl on, so by the time the calyxes have swollen up around them I think you'll have gained another 10% -15% at least. Sorry to insist you wait......you could still do a split harvest.

Prettige dag nog.....

DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Peter Tosh wake and bake, fan-dabby-dozy!!!! A Bukkake section, I thought your grows were the bukkake section?
> 
> I stick by my earlier, let it go longer comment. Only reason I can still see a few white hairs that are just getting their twirl on, so by the time the calyxes have swollen up around them I think you'll have gained another 10% -15% at least. Sorry to insist you wait......you could still do a split harvest.
> 
> ...


Dig it. I think we could have a website of just you and me saying silly shit to each other. People would read it. People are sad. Lol.

Yeah, they are still changing in appearance ever so slightly around every two days. The extra five days will play an important role I think. I'm not chopping tomorrow thanks to you and your side-kick, Cheeze. Oops! Do have that the other way around? Is it too late to edit that? Lol.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 17, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Man, you guys are scaring me today. I just bought the Tahoe seeds and now I'm finding out how hard it's going to be to grow this strain. Yikes! Might be out of my league as a newb. I hope it's going to work in my simple system. My water & air aren't as cool as yours. My lights aren't nearly as bright. Not nearly as many bubbles pumped into the water. Well, I have until next April to figure out what improvements I need to make. At least I've learned hell of a lot from your journals, Jin.
> 
> Congrats on the beautiful buds, too! Now I understand how much work you've put into it to keep the PM at bay.


Ahh don't worry too much about it. It is all in how much work and motivation you put into it. I have to admit that the Tahoe OG has taught me a lot about nutrients and feedings. I mean I have only been growing for almost 2 years I did about over an year's worth of growing the Tahoe since it was a bit harder than the white rhino. Once you get the heck of the OG then, I believe you could grow any strain. It is all in the balance. Just learn to read the leaves and patience is always rewarding!! Happy Growing. Unfortunately I lost the Tahoe since I gave a friend my clones of white rhino and Tahoe and he just couldn't handle it hahaha and threw it away. At least I still have the White Rhino in the run!




lordjin said:


> Much love. Yeah, as I mentioned before, I loathe couchlock. I really like the option of getting up and moving around. Lol. Besides, after a good long cure, a heavy narcotic effect always settles in.
> 
> Really after a long cure the narcotic effects settles in? I have never had an bud of my own after a month or 2 from harvest. Friends always grab it all hahaha. I should hold back an jar worth and leave it alone for 6 months and see the difference eh?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, so here's a little walk through the OG eye candy park as offered by Google.

Let's start with this unidentified OG Kush nug shot. It just looks super good. It reminds me of my Ghost, my beloved Ghost. Oh how I miss you...






And the Reserva Privada. I'm sorry, but that just doesn't look like a true OG to me. Looks good, but looks like something else.






Now here's the tricky part I found. This image was taken off the Cali-Connect site labeled as "Raskal OG." Pretty damned near perfect looking true OG nug in every way shape and form. That's clearly a bud from a well grown clone, not a seed plant. But the site advertises seeds for sale.





Look at the sloppy photoshop job at the bottom left corner where they erased the THC Farmer logo.

Now on THC farmer, I found the same photo, amongst a series from the same grow (at much larger size - perhaps the true source?) labeled as Fire OG.





I know a lot of you grow stuff from Cali-Connect and it turns out fine, but this is just false advertising any way you slice it.





Someone's got some splanin' to do. And I don't think it's the source at THC Farmer. Judging by the brilliant red hairs, I'm gonna say that these are really Fire OG, but I guess it's pretty much the same as their "Raskal OG" right? (and btw these are pretty buds, but I got 'em beat on trichs -- he over-trimmed his sugar producing fan leaves, and I don't see any translocation, prob too much N).

And finally, an OG grow I'm personally familiar with. Wooden support poles? I don't need no steenking wooden support poles. I'm a scrogger! And my stems are strong, baby, strong.

















Cat hair sold separately.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

I must say, I do like a wee bit of pussy hair, lol. I just can't get my head around a baldy I am afraid.....oh, I am not in the bukkake section? fuk, sorry peeps. My wifes nickname even means Pussy in Afrikaans, lol, I love it!

@Daveroller, sorry, I missed your post, too busy pulling my tadge to the pr0n. Snoop DOG kush, I think that would be cool, only for the reason I would probably make shit loads of cash, but hey, that's not the name of the mj game....well it is for some. That's why Breeders Boutique sell seeds at 50% less than anyone else, lol....(was that a commercial plug there, hehe).

And Jin, I am not sure why you think what I type is me talking silly shit, I am a very serious guy you know........huh...FAF


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

Imagine being Snoops personal grower, ffs. I am not sure I would like to be that person, like being someones gardening bitch, no thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> lordjin said:
> 
> 
> > Much love. Yeah, as I mentioned before, I loathe couchlock. I really like the option of getting up and moving around. Lol. Besides, after a good long cure, a heavy narcotic effect always settles in.
> ...


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 17, 2011)

My problem is that I like to share! I guess I am a nice guy heh. I will store some and not touch it for a few months and see how that goes. I knew that they will become more potent, but more narcotic effects? When I think about it, it makes sense since the gases build up in the jar and are compacted in there. I will try that for sure!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

DST said:


> I must say, I do like a wee bit of pussy hair, lol. I just can't get my head around a baldy I am afraid.....oh, I am not in the bukkake section? fuk, sorry peeps. My wifes nickname even means Pussy in Afrikaans, lol, I love it!
> 
> @Daveroller, sorry, I missed your post, too busy pulling my tadge to the pr0n. Snoop DOG kush, I think that would be cool, only for the reason I would probably make shit loads of cash, but hey, that's not the name of the mj game....well it is for some. That's why Breeders Boutique sell seeds at 50% less than anyone else, lol....(was that a commercial plug there, hehe).
> 
> And Jin, I am not sure why you think what I type is me talking silly shit, I am a very serious guy you know........huh...FAF


Of course, of course. You're my man about town in Amsterdam. A serious reporter with a pulse on one of the most important cannabis scenes on the planet.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey jin, I'm sure you are happy with your clone source, but just in case this is the place I've gone quite a few times and had great success. Only PM I've ever got was the PM I created.

http://lamedicalmarijuana.com/selection.html

They are really good peeps there. Not one of those shops with 4 gansta's chillin behind the counter, lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 17, 2011)

my god jin ...those hoes are just getting better by the minute...
Sorry about my pm rant ... but id like to change my rating , on a 1 to 10 scale ..those are 11!
You know it too .... 
You knew that with the amount of light and that 32 gallon your buds would come out fatter than all the pics pn the net... 
Im happy you didnt come out with chicken muscle...lol

I can say for sure i never passed out any pm infected clones.... as youve already mentioned , old og cuts, and clones in general are more suseptable to disease....(especially ogs) but i promise you ... You too can have a pm free grow from start to finish .. its not written in stone that all og clones will mold up.... trust me ive had 2 og pm free grows....
that were in no way as good as your present tahoe grow..... 

So as soon as you ready to chop those girls down...id imagine a couple more days ...let me know ..and i will bring u 2 more ... and they will be pm free ...till the day you chop them i will make sure of it.... 
That means im in charge next grow boss... 
if thats cool....?
Meaning youlll be my sidekick this run..lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey jin, I'm sure you are happy with your clone source, but just in case this is the place I've gone quite a few times and had great success. Only PM I've ever got was the PM I created.
> 
> http://lamedicalmarijuana.com/selection.html
> 
> They are really good peeps there. Not one of those shops with 4 gansta's chillin behind the counter, lol.


Their site looks pretty legit. Always good to have more than one trusted source. Good lookin' out.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> my god jin ...those hoes are just getting better by the minute...
> Sorry about my pm rant ... but id like to change my rating , on a 1 to 10 scale ..those are 11!
> You know it too ....
> You knew that with the amount of light and that 32 gallon your buds would come out fatter than all the pics pn the net...
> ...


Okay, to say that OG clones "come with fuzz" didn't really come out right. I meant to say they come with the great potential to develop fuzz. It was my grow environment that brought it out. I have very low humidity and great air circulation, but PM likes cold areas, I kept this grow cool for density. PM loves to develop in the dark period when dark temperature is far lower than the light temperature... That's me too. So, yeah. I was just asking for it. But these two methods are also how density is achieved... so what could I do? Mildew hates hot grow areas, but heat is a density killer.

Let's get another two going just about a week after this harvest (I use the cab as a dry box). It'll be perfect timing because the dry harvest will be cleared out, the system will be cleaned and prepped, and I'll have your first bowl of this Tahoe loaded and waiting for you. Sound good?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> My problem is that I like to share! I guess I am a nice guy heh. I will store some and not touch it for a few months and see how that goes. I knew that they will become more potent, but more narcotic effects? When I think about it, it makes sense since the gases build up in the jar and are compacted in there. I will try that for sure!


You're a good man. Yeah, me too. It's hard not to share (especially with cute 420 girls) when you're sitting on a pile after harvest.


----------



## mugsey (Dec 17, 2011)

sweet ill be standing by for the smoke report


----------



## daveroller (Dec 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I usually say "off the hizzle..." or "La Bamba." As in, "Man your weed is La Bamba." That's a step above even 'the bomb.' Lol.
> 
> Last Chick Pic is Chrissy. She just pulls off different looks sometimes.
> 
> Thanks for all that, Dave. You're a swell guy.


You mean I'm not at least 'the bomb'? Shit, I must have fucked up.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

mugsey said:


> sweet ill be standing by for the smoke report


And I'll be sitting down for the smoke report... might even be lying down.



daveroller said:


> You mean I'm not at least 'the bomb'? Shit, I must have fucked up.


Let's see how this current grow of yours goes. That will largely decide the Femcult rank you are given. I might start handing out Femcult Ranks to all my journal pervs based on their grows. If Jin is going to start an army, there must be organization and hierarchy just like the military. It will be a total merit based system.

I love the repping system here, but anyone can click that rep button for any reason... might have nothing to do with grow skill. Things are different in Jin's journals and the differences will carry over to Femcult, naturally. I don't care how much advice you've given on the site... show me your grows. Show me up close photos of your potent, crystal-covered chunk. This and only this will get you a rep and a rank at Femcult. Keepin' it real... Real growers only. Peace.


----------



## DroSmokinMI (Dec 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, as I mentioned before, I loathe couchlock. I really like the option of getting up and moving around.


For sure man, miss me with the couchlock trees. I'm a sativa fiend at heart, but I still love some nice OG. Your Tahoe looks amazing bro, wish I could grip up some of that for my collection.

DroSmokin


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

DroSmokinMI said:


> For sure man, miss me with the couchlock trees. I'm a sativa fiend at heart, but I still love some nice OG. Your Tahoe looks amazing bro, wish I could grip up some of that for my collection.
> 
> DroSmokin


OG's are primarily made up of varying ratios of indica/sativa. I think most of them are hybrids. Such is the magic of OG's. Their different characteristics are dictated by how much sativa or indica is in the plant's genetics. That's why OG Kush is a self-contained world. Whether you like to be up or down or somewhere in the middle, OG Kush strains have it all covered. I smoke nothing else unless it's free.

Peace, buddy. And thanks for the kind comment.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

I can smell it from my room now with the door closed.

I'm starting to feel bad for my roommate a little. I bought a couple of extra scented candles for her.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you using filters Jin? I just bought a Wilco Filter today, it uses low density carbon, instead of high density, and is actually really light weight.

p.s Endlys on the 600 was asking about RO water and after processing your RO how quickly can it be used, straight away?....I told him to ask you but things go missing in the 600 thread....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, this is a shot of a baby bud leaf off the fluff I chopped a few days ago. See? Do I know what I'm talking about or what?

And now to a bit of a preview of Femcult's Games and Toys section. As you might have guessed from the above photos, I was in RadioShack today. It's right next to my hydro supply store so I thought what the hell.

And look at these awesome little robots I found. They're Hex Bugs and apparently there is already a geek culture built around this line of toys. I got them-- for my little cousin. Yeah, that's it.

















The big walking spider is remote controlled!






The ant has sensors built into its front and back. This one is designed for speed.

Okay, okay... so 'my little cousin' is married and has a kid of his own. These are for me and Anton.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

Chop that shit! I see amber. I was wrong before... sorry.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Are you using filters Jin? I just bought a Wilco Filter today, it uses low density carbon, instead of high density, and is actually really light weight.
> 
> p.s Endlys on the 600 was asking about RO water and after processing your RO how quickly can it be used, straight away?....I told him to ask you but things go missing in the 600 thread....


I have a huge carbon scrubber that my exhaust blower pulls through. I need to change it. But even when it's new, OG's kinda' laugh at it.

Yes, use RO filtered water immediately no problem.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Chop that shit! I see amber. I was wrong before... sorry.


Yeah, I'm chopping tomorrow morning after all. Thank God for the microscope. I hate always being right.


----------



## solanero (Dec 17, 2011)

Boo Merry Christmas


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

solanero said:


> Boo Merry Christmas


Hey, stranger. Nice grow. What strain you running?


----------



## daveroller (Dec 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, okay... so 'my little cousin' is married and has a kid of his own. These are for me and Anton.


Yeah, you are a dude alright. Me too... And a geek. I bought the exact same microscope for around $10 a little over a year ago. Then bought more as stocking stuffers for my older brothers. Actually does the job well. I used it for checking the pins on the back of a CPU. Big boys and our toys. I'm gonna like this Femcult thing.

If Anton isn't scared shitless of those mechanical bugs, then he's *very* unique. You never know, cats are all different. Forrest runs away from mechanical mice.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;AsD3k7FIbWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsD3k7FIbWg[/video]
Alright, they're pouring out of the cab now. With the microscopic verification and branches lying down, I'm now certain five more days would be too long. Chopping tomorrow morning. 50 day finish. Bam.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 17, 2011)

Bullshit, 51, no?
Looks beautiful, I see you decided to stuff em' last minute, friedtips and such.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, so now that I've gotten high and had a chance to play with my Hex Bug Robots, on to the review.

The Ant:





Dave, Anton loves this thing as much as I do. He's baffled by it, follows it around, and after a few minutes, takes to stalking it and pounces. Its 'wheels' are designed to run ideally on carpet. It really grabs. It can climb over large extension cords too. Awesome.

But it's all about the spider, boys and girls. Man, this thing is the shit. You don't really expect it to do what it does when you buy it. I mean, it says 'Robot Spider' but is it really that? Does it really walk around? This thing is freaking awesome! It does just that! It walks forward, and in reverse. The right and left buttons on the remote rotate its head so that you can change the direction of forward momentum depending on which direction the head is facing. They didn't have shit like this when I was little.





It has already engaged in face to face combat with a 25 pound cat and come away unscathed.





Pictures don't really do it justice. I have to shoot a video of it in action. And there's a wide selection of different creatures of varying sizes. Oh man, I'm addicted to robotic toys.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Bullshit, 51, no?
> Looks beautiful, I see you decided to stuff em' last minute, friedtips and such.


Yeah, I couldn't resist my urge to feed them completely.  But compared to Diablo, a Garden of Eden of leaf health.

I'm hitting the harvest trail first thing in the morning, so I don't count tomorrow.


----------



## solanero (Dec 17, 2011)

Aliendog,greencrack,candy kush and williams wonder( seeds from 86')


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

This thing is awesome!
[video=youtube_share;4pEE2u-StTY]http://youtu.be/4pEE2u-StTY[/video]


----------



## Slivers (Dec 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> This thing is awesome!
> [video=youtube_share;4pEE2u-StTY]http://youtu.be/4pEE2u-StTY[/video]


Agreed. that thing is awesome!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Agreed. that thing is awesome!


There were a few 'intelligent' original Hex Bugs that looked awesome too. I wanted to get it... but I thought three would have been too much. Maybe if I smoke more weed I'll get it. Lol.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;AsD3k7FIbWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsD3k7FIbWg[/video]
> Alright, they're pouring out of the cab now. With the microscopic verification and branches lying down, I'm now certain five more days would be too long. Chopping tomorrow morning. 50 day finish. Bam.


Dude, this is beautiful. Like something you make a background with... &#8224;LOL&#8224;


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Dude, this is beautiful. Like something you make a background with... &#8224;LOL&#8224;


Thanks, boss.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh my God. I've been smoking shop Herojuana all day. Just took a hit off those tiny bottom nugs from that fluff branch of a few days ago. Cut up sticky. Smoked really heavy. A tiny bit took me four hits to ash it like this. This is incredible weed. It's just starting to overtake the Herojuana. I think I'll take a warm bath now.

Edit:
Wow, that hit I took on a whim is turning into a real smoke report. The energy surge in my knees is just what the doctor ordered. Wow. I detect a little numbness at the tip of my tongue.

Of course the flavor hasn't settled in yet, but the smoke was heavy... even after that heavy ass herojuana, and it didn't taste grassy one bit. Yes!


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, this is a shot of a baby bud leaf off the fluff I chopped a few days ago. See? Do I know what I'm talking about or what?


I think I would still be waiting to be honest, but that's just me, each to their own. Happy chopping Jin!!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

DST said:


> I think I would still be waiting to be honest, but that's just me, each to their own. Happy chopping Jin!!!


I see most cloudy, a few amber, and a few clear. That's the best of all three worlds. They have a really ready look to them overall. Nicely aged. I think it's gonna be a good smoke. I just cut down another bud and trimmed it. These are a breeze to trim. And the trimmed leaf bits smell out of this world. I'm not dreading harvest too much. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey LJ - Why are your robot toys giving me flashbacks of Silent Running? They should remake that movie with the gardens all being of the MJ family 


P.S. Document the trim process too please!


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

Indeed, there are all three varieties, I only say this as my DOG looked similar to yours when I chopped it last run (i.e I could still see shiney reflections from the clear trichomes). Now don't get me wrong, this DOG run is still the shit, but for longevity and just pure knock out body (as well as high) I think leaving mine longer is more beneficial to it (and to the weight in the buds as well just slightly - again, just analness on my behalf).

Harvesting kushes is the shit indeed!


lordjin said:


> I see most cloudy, a few amber, and a few clear. That's the best of all three worlds. They have a really ready look to them overall. Nicely aged. I think it's gonna be a good smoke. I just cut down another bud and trimmed it. These are a breeze to trim. And the trimmed leaf bits smell out of this world. I'm not dreading harvest too much. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Why are your robot toys giving me flashbacks of Silent Running? They should remake that movie with the gardens all being of the MJ family
> 
> 
> P.S. Document the trim process too please!


Totally Silent Running. That's the shit. Nerds unite.

Yeah, don't you worry. I'll take plenty of pictures as I chop.



DST said:


> Indeed, there are all three varieties, I only say this as my DOG looked similar to yours when I chopped it last run (i.e I could still see shiney reflections from the clear trichomes). Now don't get me wrong, this DOG run is still the shit, but for longevity and just pure knock out body (as well as high) I think leaving mine longer is more beneficial to it (and to the weight in the buds as well just slightly - again, just analness on my behalf).
> 
> Harvesting kushes is the shit indeed!


Alright, alright. I'll harvest a few days later like I said. I say that because I just noticed that they are putting on more weight. I'll let 'em keep feeding for a few more days. There's still 520ppm left in the drink. You were right, you Old Dog -- (DOG Kush that is).


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh my God. I've been smoking shop Herojuana all day. Just took a hit off those tiny bottom nugs from that fluff branch of a few days ago. Cut up sticky. Smoked really heavy. A tiny bit took me four hits to ash it like this. This is incredible weed. It's just starting to overtake the Herojuana. I think I'll take a warm bath now.
> 
> Edit:
> Wow, that hit I took on a whim is turning into a real smoke report. The energy surge in my knees is just what the doctor ordered. Wow. I detect a little numbness at the tip of my tongue.
> ...


Dam Jin .. that's a dirty bowl ! Time for some 'Orbitz' ! LoL Stoked for you on taste .. grassy SUCKS ! It's such a shame ur roomate can't appreciate the auroma .. I'd be immovable from infront of that cab.

Loved the look of Anton's buddy in the background check'n out the spider ! Like .. if you don't Anton .. I WILL .. Kill IT !!!! Catz r great bake'n buddies .


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey, Cheeze. This shit is so fuckin' gooey that you don't even have to wait until it's completely dry to smoke it. When I cut it up it was so sticky that it's like smoking glue. It's pure oil-based resin, so even a bud that's still pretty wet at the core smokes up real nice and heavy. Dude, this shit isn't even dry yet and it tastes like a top flight OG without a hint of grassiness. Wow, I've really outdone myself. I'm so fucking soaring, racing high right now. It's incredible. 

Chopped a couple of buds to tide me over. Trying not to spend at the dispensary... Dense as fuck. Smells like a skunk drowned in fuel. 





Dude, I'm sorry. AN wins on taste and smell and speed. The only thing is yield, but it's not fair to compare these to Diablo on yield cuz that was muscle chicken. This is OG as it was meant to be grown. I don't know, Cheeze. I think I'm gonna be pretty tough to beat in the flavor department. My shit tastes great wet. At this point I would recommend AN over GH to all hydro growers... but I haven't tried the others yet. Damn, my fingers stink from squeezing that nug. It was a lower 'fluff' nug... so dense. 

edit: Oh my God, Y'all. It's fucking 3am and I'm racing, fucking, soaring *HIGH*. Not stoned, not baked, HIGH. I don't even feel the herojuana anymore. I just feel this incredible high that keeps climbing and changing. FUCKING _*I N C R E D I B L E*_.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2011)

You know it's good when you are up with the chickens still smokin'. I'm stoked for you.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> You know it's good when you are up with the chickens still smokin'. I'm stoked for you.


This is the best marijuana I've ever grown.

Edit:
Y'see, flushers and drowners? I'm getting sweet, non-grassy, heavy, done-quality smoke while the plants are still feeding and growing. Bam! The tomato farmers were right. You're not 'smoking chemicals.'


----------



## dirk d (Dec 18, 2011)

do you think its the nutes you are using or the strain Jin?? I bet you would hit it out of the park if you ran some organics next run. now that i've been organic/mostly organic this last year i cant even go back to the "chemical" ferts anymore.


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 18, 2011)

*Looks Good Jin! I like my AN nutes as well. Sure all the other nutes grow bud but some just do it better. IMO they are really not that high priced either.
My only suggestion to you would be that during the stretch keep tucking them until the stretch ends. 
This way your bud will start at the screen instead of stretching above the screen and your light can penetrate further down making the lower buds fat as well.
I'm sure your next grow will be even more awesome now that you have the hang of the scrog. Send me one of them tester budz. Haha!*


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Harvest!


----------



## daveroller (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> edit: Oh my God, Y'all. It's fucking 3am and I'm racing, fucking, soaring *HIGH*. Not stoned, not baked, HIGH. I don't even feel the herojuana anymore. I just feel this incredible high that keeps climbing and changing. FUCKING _*I N C R E D I B L E*_.


Yeah!!! That's the kind of stuff I want to smoke before I go out and ride my handcycle. I wonder if it can be considered a "performance enhancing" substance. lol Better pot than steroids, any day.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looks Good Jin! I like my AN nutes as well. Sure all the other nutes grow bud but some just do it better. IMO they are really not that high priced either.
> My only suggestion to you would be that during the stretch keep tucking them until the stretch ends.
> This way your bud will start at the screen instead of stretching above the screen and your light can penetrate further down making the lower buds fat as well.
> I'm sure your next grow will be even more awesome now that you have the hang of the scrog. Send me one of them tester budz. Haha!*


There was a point where continuation of tucking seemed gratuitous in veg. Plus towards the end of veg, the stalks got really robust and bending became more and more hair-raising. And when flowering starts, stem thickening and lengthening occurs so fast, that continued training at that point would lead to stress. It's physically impossible for me to keep tucking during stretch, let alone until stretching stops. There's no way I can keep up with its speed of growth during flower... no screen room left, either. Besides, I didn't want to stress the plant more than I had to since I knew the screen height and the tuck job I did would be sufficient to keep them not much greater than 24" off the screen (which was the rough "safe zone" goal I had set for myself). They're not even 15" off the screen. So I did better than I had hoped, and the plants are perfectly safe from heat stress.

Hey, I'm just happy that they're far enough away from the light so I can let them keep flowering without worrying about heat-stress taking away from the final potency. With stretchy OGK's it's more about controlling their upward movement than making them short and squat... which is genetically impossible with OG's no matter how much you train.

Plus I've been looking at some extreme scrogs and some of these guys are stressing their plants into producing airy bud that takes forever to finish with reduced potency...defeats the purpose of a scrog. Plants have their limit. Even mine.

So, although your suggestion is appreciated, I think I did well. And the tuck job is not an area I feel I need to improve upon in the future.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Happy Harvest!


Good one! But I've lengthened it to Thursday morning again. 



daveroller said:


> Yeah!!! That's the kind of stuff I want to smoke before I go out and ride my handcycle. I wonder if it can be considered a "performance enhancing" substance. lol Better pot than steroids, any day.


Oh, yeah, this stuff is great for outdoor activities. People talk about "couclock" like it's a good thing. I say those people have never truly gotten high and they don't even know it. Sad.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

dirk d said:


> do you think its the nutes you are using or the strain Jin?? I bet you would hit it out of the park if you ran some organics next run. now that i've been organic/mostly organic this last year i cant even go back to the "chemical" ferts anymore.


Both. Nute loves strain and strain loves nute.

No way. Organics are too difficult to manage for me in my system. My shit tends to break it down too fast and it ends up mucking my works and fucking my ph.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 18, 2011)

Hahaha day 54.

Man my bottle clone is day 52 right now, and I have to leave town on day 56.
So I either chop heron 56, and get the sativabuzz my last harvest was,or I wait until day62, ensuring anindica crushing high.
I think I'm gonnw ait for 62, andman I cant describehow irritating this chatbox is, it's killed my normally perfect grammar into some middle school typo ridden mess.


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> There was a point where continuation of tucking seemed gratuitous in veg. Plus towards the end of veg, the stalks got really robust and bending became more and more hair-raising. And when flowering starts, stem thickening and lengthening occurs so fast, that continued training at that point would lead to stress. It's physically impossible for me to keep tucking during stretch, let alone until stretching stops. There's no way I can keep up with its speed of growth during flower... no screen room left, either. Besides, I didn't want to stress the plant more than I had to since I knew the screen height and the tuck job I did would be sufficient to keep them not much greater than 24" off the screen (which was the rough "safe zone" goal I had set for myself). They're not even 15" off the screen. So I did better than I had hoped, and the plants are perfectly safe from heat stress.
> 
> Hey, I'm just happy that they're far enough away from the light so I can let them keep flowering without worrying about heat-stress taking away from the final potency. With stretchy OGK's it's more about controlling their upward movement than making them short and squat... which is genetically impossible with OG's no matter how much you train.
> 
> ...


*Ok. I didn't mean anything by it and was not critiquing you or your plants. Sorry if you took offense to anything I said. Good Luck to you!*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Ok. I didn't mean anything by it and was not critiquing you or your plants. Sorry if you took offense to anything I said. Good Luck to you!*


No offense taken. But when someone says I need to improve in an area that I think I did a great job on, I'm not gonna stay quiet and just say thanks.

Just because one person grows marijuana under a screen and another person grows marijuana under a screen, it doesn't mean both situations are the same.

Peace.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Jin. Changing my res water today... I noticed that when I follow the nutrient calculator on AN's web site exactly, I get a ppm of 1100-1200 (calculated from 50% of microSiemens I believe). That's quite a bit higher than you had. Did you mix your nutes to a lower ppm only because it's right for Tahoe OG or should it be around 500 ppm for any kind of pot plant?

(I'm probably dyslexic, so if I got any numbers wrong, that's why.)

Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey Jin. Changing my res water today... I noticed that when I follow the nutrient calculator on AN's web site exactly, I get a ppm of 1100-1200 (calculated from 50% of microSiemens I believe). That's quite a bit higher than you had. Did you mix your nutes to a lower ppm only because it's right for Tahoe OG or should it be around 500 ppm for any kind of pot plant?
> 
> (I'm probably dyslexic, so if I got any numbers wrong, that's why.)
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, I don't know what the AN calculator thinks we're growing, but that's way too much. Mix it by what it says in a jar of water and introduce to your res based on PPM. That's the only way to fly and prevents so many problems. I did it with GH, I do it with AN. I tell noobs this, they say okay, and then just pour however many ml the bottle says right into their res and wonder why their plants are fucked up.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, so if you're a guy who first tried pot in the 8th grade like me, you know what to expect when you light up. You light up, you get high, done deal. And it goes on that way for years and years until someone says, "Hey, check out this Kona Gold my cousin got from Hawaii!" It doesn't even look like marijuana to you. You've never seen this twisted golden/green crystal covered flower before. All you've seen is weed. And you smoke it. Good weed redefined. 

Then comes the early 90's when them cats up in Humboldt were turning out their special shit and making a name for their county. Great weed. Rivaled the best Hawaiian of the time. And these were going for forty bux for huge quarter ounce buds. Unreal. Oh those were the days... Good weed redefined again.

Then word of this very special bud called "Koosh" or something like that started getting talked about big time. Hello, OG Kush phenomenon... we meet at last. Weed getting me high is a given now. I don't even think about that anymore. I've looked beyond and gauge specific physical and emotional sensations within the high. Shop weed gets you good and high, but those nuanced intangibles like a peaceful sense of well-being are not always there.

That's why I grow my own shit. Not only is my weed more potent than the shop weed, it's more potent in a better way. That sticky still wet bud last night totally changed the game for me this morning. I still felt it raging through my bloodstream after I woke up and the sensation was very, very peaceful even without a wake and bake. This is the sensation store bought weed just cannot produce consistently... a sense of peace and well-being. My weed gives me this every time. I was joking with the shop people just now that though I think their og's are good, I can hardly wait until my harvest dries. Actually, I wasn't joking.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I don't know what the AN calculator thinks we're growing, but that's way too much. Mix it by what it says in a jar of water and introduce to your res based on PPM. That's the only way to fly and prevents so many problems. I did it with GH, I do it with AN. I tell noobs this, they say okay, and then just pour however many ml the bottle says right into their res and wonder why their plants are fucked up.


Thanks boss. I gotta dilute this stuff somehow now. Ugghh!

FWIW, I took Bluberry's comment about SCROGing as a positive one, not a knock on you. You get an A+ for this grow in my book. But what do you think of the idea of flipping to flower before you're finished filling the screen? There's still some more stretch after the transition to 12/12, before flowers appear, isn't there? The only difference is the timing of the transition, not how much tucking you end up doing. That would be exactly the same as you did. Just a thought from a newb. I could be all wet.

Happy harvesting, man!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahaha day 54.
> 
> Man my bottle clone is day 52 right now, and I have to leave town on day 56.
> So I either chop heron 56, and get the sativabuzz my last harvest was,or I wait until day62, ensuring anindica crushing high.
> I think I'm gonnw ait for 62, andman I cant describehow irritating this chatbox is, it's killed my normally perfect grammar into some middle school typo ridden mess.


Let me see it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Thanks boss. I gotta dilute this stuff somehow now. Ugghh!
> 
> FWIW, I took Bluberry's comment about SCROGing as a positive one, not a knock on you. You get an A+ for this grow in my book. But what do you think of the idea of flipping to flower before you're finished filling the screen? There's still some more stretch after the transition to 12/12, before flowers appear, isn't there? The only difference is the timing of the transition, not how much tucking you end up doing. That would be exactly the same as you did. Just a thought from a newb. I could be all wet.
> 
> Happy harvesting, man!


While his comments are completely correct for his grow, they don't apply to mine. Not as a personal knock or anything, I just need to clarify and put up accurate information. I get the sense that a lot of people read this garbage for some reason. Lol.

I didn't fill my screen completely before flipping. There was about 10-12% of empty screen left. I used up this space quickly with just a few last minute tucks during early flower. So as the plants stretch (first two weeks of 12/12 most vigorously, but still stretch well into flower development) room of any kind becomes a premium, and my powerful upwards jutting colas don't allow any further tucking to even enter one's mind.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 18, 2011)

Charging my batteries now.
The cool thing \is, evenwith teh flower fert I mixed for [email protected] week 6, all vigorous and such, seemed like the perfect finisher dose.
I haven't flushed with pure water yet atall, and she's already "autumn-ing" I think I won't even have to flush her atall, we'll see how taste goes,.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> While his comments are completely correct for his grow, they don't apply to mine. Not as a personal knock or anything, I just need to clarify and put up accurate information. I get the sense that a lot of people read this garbage for some reason. Lol.
> 
> I didn't fill my screen completely before flipping. There was about 10-12% of empty screen left. I used up this space quickly with just a few last minute tucks during early flower. So as the plants stretch (first two weeks of 12/12 most vigorously, but still stretch well into flower development) room of any kind becomes a premium, and my powerful upwards jutting colas don't allow any further tucking to even enter one's mind.


Ah! Sorry I missed that detail before. A++++++++++++++ then.
You're La Bamba, Jin!


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Thanks boss. I gotta dilute this stuff somehow now. Ugghh!
> 
> FWIW, I took Bluberry's comment about SCROGing as a positive one, not a knock on you. You get an A+ for this grow in my book. But what do you think of the idea of flipping to flower before you're finished filling the screen? There's still some more stretch after the transition to 12/12, before flowers appear, isn't there? The only difference is the timing of the transition, not how much tucking you end up doing. That would be exactly the same as you did. Just a thought from a newb. I could be all wet.
> 
> Happy harvesting, man!


*Thank you. I wasn't trying to knock anyones style. Shit it was your first Scrog and you did fine Jin. I merely had an opinion and didn't say my opinion was right or wrong. But I won't be posting in here anymore. Peace!*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Thank you. I wasn't trying to knock anyones style. Shit it was your first Scrog and you did fine Jin. I merely had an opinion and didn't say my opinion was right or wrong. But I won't be posting in here anymore. Peace!*


I wasn't saying you were wrong, either. But I couldn't have done what you suggested even if I wanted to with the speed and vigor of my early flower growth. And why stop posting in here?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Ah! Sorry I missed that detail before. A++++++++++++++ then.
> You're La Bamba, Jin!


[video=youtube;T_SS-TyXhhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_SS-TyXhhU[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;2s7MmcDjwek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s7MmcDjwek&amp;feature=related[/video]
But I don't wish these were taller...






You can thank DST and others for my continual bombardment of obnoxious photo updates.





You can't see it in these photos, but there's massive yellowing now and the purple has shown itself on the yellow leaves. A sure sign of OG maturity. I injected the res back up slightly with nute and calmag since I'm going an extra few days. So these are gonna be done, done, done by day 55, guys. There's no going beyond that.





Shit's getting even more gnarly... and the leaves are giving up the ghost... but slowly and in a controlled manner.






You want trichomes? You got trichomes.

And finally a pulled back shot of my lil' ol' scroggy scrog. Ain't she sweet, y'all?





No popcorn.


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome looking finish Jin! Things turned out exactly as you planned, save for the stretch of the plants. Ridiculous trichs and I believe every word when you say that it's sticky as shit  lol. I'm glad everything turned out okay.

I gotta ask, though, do you really believe it when you state over and over again that you have the best buds? It is a relative term, "best." The reason why I bring this up is because more and more I hear it from So-Cal stoners that OG's and Kush's are OMFG THE GREATEST. Not to say that I don't enjoy my fair share of Bubba's, Master's, Sour's (Headband), and of course OG's. And definitely not knocking on your terrific, bountiful harvest, but there are other strains out there... for example, ever had some amazing Jack Herer? There's a reason why that particular strain is literally recognized by the Dutch gov't as actually having medicinal qualities. I find that when smokers or growers claim ONE strain as the greatest, they limit their creativity and potential venues of innovation. If we just ate out our favorite foods all the time, we'd never have any variety! (Or if we just watched Fox News we'd all be doomed! lol) 

But I've always strayed on the ere of caution when growers claim they have the absolute "best." I love hydro and have been growing using hydro for over a year and I do recognize the potential for greatness, as in your grows. But to be perfectly frank on my many visits to the Emerald Triangle I've seen how amazing outdoor grows, grown under the loving Californian sun, can turn out SUPER DANK and those growers don't claim to be the BEST. You simply "cannot" match the taste imparted by using organic nutrients and teas--even many soil and Super Soil grows I've tasted could claim themselves as the BEST. Or can you?... The point is, it's all relative, man. 

I think that the mark of a good grower is an open mind and a drive, nay, a passion to continuously improve and to never completely dismiss techniques based on the premise that something converse that you've done worked, the one time you've done it... The few "master growers" I've met certainly do not consider themselves masters but they undoubtedly are. And with that they have the element of humility. I see many good things in your grows in the past--discipline, attention to detail, and confidence. However, let's not get cocky 

-Nick <3


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Awesome looking finish Jin! Things turned out exactly as you planned, save for the stretch of the plants. Ridiculous trichs and I believe every word when you say that it's sticky as shit  lol. I'm glad everything turned out okay.
> 
> I gotta ask, though, do you really believe it when you state over and over again that you have the best buds? It is a relative term, "best." The reason why I bring this up is because more and more I hear it from So-Cal stoners that OG's and Kush's are OMFG THE GREATEST. Not to say that I don't enjoy my fair share of Bubba's, Master's, Sour's (Headband), and of course OG's. And definitely not knocking on your terrific, bountiful harvest, but there are other strains out there... for example, ever had some amazing Jack Herer? There's a reason why that particular strain is literally recognized by the Dutch gov't as actually having medicinal qualities. I find that when smokers or growers claim ONE strain as the greatest, they limit their creativity and potential venues of innovation. If we just ate out our favorite foods all the time, we'd never have any variety! (Or if we just watched Fox News we'd all be doomed! lol)
> 
> ...


You have to take what I say with a grain of salt. You might notice I always mention Arjan whenever I say my weed is the 'best marijuana in the world.' I'm saying to Arjan just what you're saying to me. Don't get cocky. I'll put my weed up against any grower from any part of the world. Growing great weed isn't that hard... I don't expect to win every time, but I think I can at least compete without getting blown out of the water. Super bomb masterfully grown organic outdoor vs. Super bomb masterfully grown indoor hydro. It would be a match-up to be sure, because one probably wouldn't walk away saying one was shit and the other was great.

I'm in Los Angeles, bro. Things are different down here. I talk a lot of shit about OG being the best, but really I grow it out of necessity because OG being number one is the consensus in my area. Yeah, there's other good strains out there, but in LA shops they are all and I mean ALL considered #2 next to OG Kush. You will never find an LA menu where the top flight meds don't say OG in front of it. As in "the OG is good, but the Jack is better." I'm not saying one thing is true and the other is not, but that's just the way the dice rolls around here.

EDIT: I TAKE IT BACK -- OG KUSH IS BETTER THAN JACK HERER. THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I MEANT TO SAY.

And I'm all for humility, but I grow great weed. I'm not afraid to say it. And since it's my journal, I do believe that is my prerogative?

Edit:
Hey, I kinda like that my journal is getting dicier. All this cock-sucking can get boring. Lol. 

Reading and posting comments in my journal are completely on an 'at will' basis. If you don't think I'm being humble, just change the channel or don't tune in. It's a free country and a free Rollitup.

Edit 2:
And I didn't plan for the stretch of the plants? Have you been reading this journal? I give criticism in journals only when it's warranted. I don't just criticize for the sake of criticizing.


----------



## HiImNick (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You have to take what I say with a grain of salt. You might notice I always mention Arjan whenever I say my weed is the 'best marijuana in the world.' I'm saying to Arjan just what you're saying to me. Don't get cocky. I'll put my weed up against any grower from any part of the world. Growing great weed isn't that hard... I don't expect to win every time, but I think I can at least compete without getting blown out of the water.
> 
> I'm in Los Angeles, bro. Things are different down here. I talk a lot of shit about OG being the best, but really I grow it out of necessity because OG being number one is the consensus in my area. Yeah, there's other good strains out there, but in LA shops they are all and I mean ALL considered #2 next to OG Kush. You will never find an LA menu where the top flight meds don't say OG in front of it. As in "the OG is good, but the Jack is better." I'm not saying one thing is true and the other is not, but that's just the way the dice rolls around here.
> 
> And I'm all for humility, but I grow great weed. I'm not afraid to say it. And since it's my journal, I do believe that is my prerogative?



Ahhhh... I do see that, now that you mention it. Any of Arjan's vids on Youtube are always about how GH seeds are the greatest, lol. I guess I'm not as clever as I thought and didn't notice that.

I'm definitelyyyy-DEFINITELY not ragging on OG's at all. In fact, it's not just So-Cal anymore. My last visit to a Nor Cal dispensary (Sonoma Medicinal Herbs) ended up with me buying a quarter of some "OG-Wow" and a gram of their N2 OG-Wow hash. I looove OG's for their amazing flavor and potency and OG-anything easily ranks among my Top 5. Methinks they taste of salty lemonade. 

You know I respect you man. And I do honestly think that you are one of the best growers on this website. Err... on the net. Keep growing ^_^


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

But I mean, come on, look at this. Look at this bombastic journal. I call myself "Lordjin" for Christ's sake.

Warning:
It should not surprise anyone now, before, or later that Jin is fucking full of himself. But it's just a character I play for your amusement. You see, in reality I am but the shyest of lambs, and this is the only outlet where I can safely stick my chest out in front of the keyboard. Lol.

But you guys love it, too. That's why you read my journal. Because I'm dirty... not because I'm safe.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Edit 2:
> And I didn't plan for the stretch of the plants? Have you been reading this journal?


Hey, I was distracted by the girlie pics and missed that part. 
No, I probably just forgot. My memory is horrible nowadays. Chronic pain & too many meds both do that. Anyway, I certainly wasn't criticizing.


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 18, 2011)

*The stretch is hard to control. No doubt! With most strains in any setup. Me personally, I try to fill the screen about 2/3 then flip to flower and let it fill in from there. That is just what works for me but I am still learning and learn new things everyday. I do agree with your last post. I think you like the attention that the thread gets and feed off of it. With 2000 likes it's understandable. And I do think of you as humble for the most part but don't let it go to your head. You are a good grower but so are alot of others. You're just better with words than alot of others. Not trying to carry this on. Compliments on the grow and happy harvest. Love, Peace & Hair Grease!*


----------



## daveroller (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> But I mean, come on, look at this. Look at this bombastic journal. I call myself "Lordjin" for Christ's sake.
> 
> Warning:
> It should not surprise anyone now, before, or later that Jin is fucking full of himself. But it's just a character I play for your amusement. You see, in reality I am but the shyest of lambs, and this is the only outlet where I can safely stick my chest out in front of the keyboard. Lol.
> ...


Keep it up and don't stop writing that way, man. I really enjoy the role you play here! I know it's simply your style of expressing your joy and pride of achieving something that really is awesome. I laugh a little inside when I read that. It wouldn't be as interesting if you didn't write so passionately.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

I will not have an uprising among my journal readers! Down! Down! Kneel before me! I command it!
Slivers? Where's my digital assassin?
Lol!

edit:
Just broke 50k views and 2k likes. Yee-haw!


----------



## vhc9763 (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> But I mean, come on, look at this. Look at this bombastic journal. I call myself "Lordjin" for Christ's sake.
> 
> Warning:
> It should not surprise anyone now, before, or later that Jin is fucking full of himself. But it's just a character I play for your amusement. You see, in reality I am but the shyest of lambs, and this is the only outlet where I can safely stick my chest out in front of the keyboard. Lol.
> ...


Hahaha hey from NZ....Your entertaining as hell, but more importantly the journal is informative. +rep dude I will aspire to be you when I grow up. I've been through the 200 odd pages quite a few times to check the progress and the results speak for themselves. The screen has done so well for a stretchy strain, will be interesting to see the yield!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

vhc9763 said:


> Hahaha hey from NZ....Your entertaining as hell, but more importantly the journal is informative. +rep dude I will aspire to be you when I grow up. I've been through the 200 odd pages quite a few times to check the progress and the results speak for themselves. The screen has done so well for a stretchy strain, will be interesting to see the yield!


Yes! Thank you!
Oh, why am I still shouting? This shout function is awesome.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I will not have an uprising among my journal readers! Down! Down! Kneel before me! I command it!
> Slivers? Where's my digital assassin?
> Lol!
> 
> ...


&#8224;LHFAO&#8224; I always told people you would rule with an iron fist. 
Tell you what, I'll criticize your grows when i have enough hydro grows to back it up...mean ass bastard, I'll just stop saying nice shit!! TAKE THAT, GUY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE KEYBOARD!!!  You know I'm joking. Shit, if your good, your good, no need for humility if you can back it up. That just my not so humble opinion. SO TAKE IT, TAKE IT AND LIKE IT!!! 
as far as the whole "the best" so far, the best I've had has actually been an og from a grower here on riu, have I tried everything out there yet? No, no I haven't, but from what I've had the best thus far did indeed have an "OG" on the label.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 18, 2011)

*Hey! Keep the noise down!
*Fuckin stoners...*
*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;LHFAO&#8224; I always told people you would rule with an iron fist.
> Tell you what, I'll criticize your grows when i have enough hydro grows to back it up...mean ass bastard, I'll just stop saying nice shit!! TAKE THAT, GUY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE KEYBOARD!!!  You know I'm joking. Shit, if your good, your good, no need for humility if you can back it up. That just my not so humble opinion. SO TAKE IT, TAKE IT AND LIKE IT!!!
> as far as the whole "the best" so far, the best I've had has actually been an og from a grower here on riu, have I tried everything out there yet? No, no I haven't, but from what I've had the best thus far did indeed have an "OG" on the label.


Raven to the rescue. Like, my hero, totally. Dig it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

This is from one of the weak lower branches. The 'fluff' or 'popcorn' if you will.





Note how even this small lower nug has formed into that tight, triangular shaped bud that is characteristic of good OG.

Jar appeal excellent.





Smells superb. Bud at this stage of drying usually gives off a little grassiness. Not these.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Raven to the rescue. Like, my hero, totally. Dig it.


My cape is being dry cleaned, still haven't decided on a mask. 

Seriously, you take some damn good pics. Cocky ass bastard.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> My cape is being dry cleaned, still haven't decided on a mask.
> 
> Seriously, you take some damn good pics. Cocky ass bastard.


Hi, Raven. I took this photo for you. I promise I won't go around saying things like OG Kush is the best marijuana in the world.





But OG Kush is the best marijuana in the world. And mine is some of LA's best. Cheezy's genetics, my system. Unstoppable alliance of Los Angeles Ganja Force! Bam! Ouch! (If you think I'm wrong, post your bud pic next to this and tell me why.)

Edit:
And can you believe it? I got these clones for free. And not only that, they were hand-delivered to my doorstep with a smile. And not only that, the delivery guy got me high on some weed he had on him.

Edit 2:
And that nug is so frosty, it doesn't even look like marijuana anymore, but instead something not of this earth. Bam again! Ouch again! I'm gonna get high (again).

Edit 3:
Yeah, I've been talking mad shit lately. But fuck it. It's fun.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## HiImNick (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hi, Raven. I took this photo for you. I promise I won't go around saying things like OG Kush is the best marijuana in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mean anything I said as a reprimand. It was just an observation, really.. I really hate to step on other people's toes or to criticize. But you ask me to post a picture of a bud that I thought was the best ever and I will  Here's a pic, and then after, why I think it's the best bud ever: 

























Name of strain: XJ-13
Genetics: J-1 x G-13
Taste: Fruity, has the distinctive "Jack" taste to it while also retaining the ocher bite of G-13. Perfect for the fruity lover
High: Soaring, inspiring, beautiful. Your love, Jin, is photography. Mines is music. I can listen to music all day while rolling up joint after joint after joint... d-_-b lol. This does to me what your OG does to you--gets you high on another level every time you pack another in the bong. I think this is symptomatic of just any good weed tbh. As long as it's good cheeba, I'm down for whateva

But, all in all, it's relative, like I said. If there was a way for these two buds to actually show down online that'd be tight but until then.. we're just going to have to go off opinion


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 19, 2011)

Remember everybody's bodies are different, and different levels of cannabinoids will react differently between us.
Jin, I think you should ask nicely for another clone of this Tahoe OG, and keep a Bonsai Mum' around. 
All you would need is a single 20w-40w CFL.

Or if you feel like preserving a multitude of genetics, a small T5 system maybe.

I think you should keep this Tahoe Cheeze around for yourself.

I didn't forget, just had technical issues.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I will not have an uprising among my journal readers! Down! Down! Kneel before me! I command it!
> Slivers? Where's my digital assassin?
> Lol!
> 
> ...




Happy holidays. 

- Slivers


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Dec 19, 2011)

Merry X-mas & all that crap!
Uc~


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I didn't mean anything I said as a reprimand. It was just an observation, really.. I really hate to step on other people's toes or to criticize. But you ask me to post a picture of a bud that I thought was the best ever and I will  Here's a pic, and then after, why I think it's the best bud ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but did you grow that? This is a grow journal. I meant a bud growing that you personally have grown. Anyone can take a photo of some weed they bought. Hard to compare a bud photographed in its full glory while living compared to buds that have already been prepared for consumption.

By appearance I would say it's good, but that slight foxtailing indicates that it's not perfect. Any number of LA shops will carry a mid-grade bud that would rival that (on appearance anyway).

When you smoke a different primo OG about every four days or so like I do, one high tends to melt into the other, but they always stay at the same level. When I hit any of the under 65 strains (among them Jack Herer and Haze), I'm left with a heady high that leaves me wanting something more in my body, so I always end up reaching for the OG anyway. That's why I don't smoke anything else. Nothing else gets me fully high anymore after becoming accustomed to the chemical makeup of OG Kush. There's a reason OG Kush costs the most. It's the best. LA shops carry all that G13 Jack cross business, too. Come on, it's LA... you don't think we have that, too? And it's always on the shelf UNDER OGK.

The shop people don't bullshit when it comes to how they price, either. They price based on which weed they think is best. All shops. And Primo OG is always the brand at the top of any menu.

Edit:
And for those of you who don't know, OG Kush, REAL OG Kush, nugs up small. So at my shop, the premium jars have the medium to small dense OG nugs, and the mid-grade to lower grade jars have the huge chunky nugs grown by the genetically inferior plants.

Edit 2:
I would confidently pit this here Tahoe I'm growing against that XJ-13 with the most seasoned judge as a tester. But who am I really going up against? Who grew that? But it doesn't matter. If you smoked my shit after you smoked that, you wouldn't even know you smoked that. My weed already did that to some top-shelf Herojuana I was smoking... and it wasn't even dry yet. Now I wonder how high it'll get me when it's actually dry and cured?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Remember everybody's bodies are different, and different levels of cannabinoids will react differently between us.
> Jin, I think you should ask nicely for another clone of this Tahoe OG, and keep a Bonsai Mum' around.
> All you would need is a single 20w-40w CFL.
> 
> ...


That's sweet. 

Yeah, this Tahoe is worth cloning for sure. But I'm sure whatever Cheeze gets his hands on next will be just as awesome if not more (if that's possible).

And while I agree with your comment about the physiological differences between individuals, I would venture to say that if one weed is flat out better than another, the outcome will be the same with most if not all test subjects.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Jin,

Howzit my bru!

I was waiting for you to give us a run down on the craby watsit thing in the video, but it just kept zizzing around and amusing your cat, I really wanted it to take a swipe at crabby thing, lol.

Anyway, here's my take on your scroggle.

What..... hold on, need to get name.....What, Bluberry said is actually kind of true for a scrog with certain strains. Here's how I think I know how: I ran a couple of cheese scrogs (not exo though), one which I filled out the screen, one which I trained a bit more in flower....biggest yielder, the filled out screen, because of the type of strain I felt. Now this goes against results that I have seen from some peoples scrogs who fill their screen only partially, then train through the stretch, I haven't seen any of Bluberry's grows (sorry), but my man Interga21 (hope you are cool wherever you are bru), his screens were always amazing and he started only with a partially filled out screen, then used stretch in flower to fill the rest. However, saying that I can see why, his strains had a certain vigour to them that enabled the partial screen fill, I know as I have grown some of his offspring genetics.
Now, onto OG's and the specific type that I feel are unsurpassed by few other strains, from what I see the Tahoe, Louie the whatever (cheeze knows the one, lol) my DOG, mwahahahaha(of course) and some other secret kush strains that I have seen like the Purple Kush from your neighbours. Now, they all grow a fairly stretchy plants, and I feel this comes down to the genetics from the kush valley. A friend of mine who lived out there said he had plants that would grow half way up his house, they have bloody stretchy genetics by all accounts. BUT, they all grow these amazing hard nuggets that, Jin, Cheeze, and many others lurkers will testify to(lol), but you get fairly large node spacing of course! This I feel on the kush strains doesn't really effect a good varieties yield, because as I have found the lower nugs are always solid and super tasty. I think the word, Fluff or, Popcorn is a misnomer when you are talking about top end kush strains, if grown correctly you will not get them. 

A different strain may fill through the stretch then the vigour of the plant will grow fat buds across all sites, without stretching vertically, enably a more compact grow with many large colas. THIS IS not going to happen imo with these strains. 

So I never vegged my DOG in the screen that I posted on the previous pages, and filled most of the screen in the stretch, and I have a screen of nugs, very nice indeed. But if I had vegged the whole screen, I would be looking at a whole screen of new plants effectively, each yielding hard nugs. So I think what I am trying to say is that filling the screen out is the most effective thing to do with this strain if you have, a: the height, and b: the light for the correct amount of penetration. c: limits or desire to keep plant numbers down and probably many other reasons to boot.

I reckon we would have had that discussion sorted out in about 2 seconds flat had we all been sitting around a table having a few beers and smoking a few doobs, lol......communication by word is a very hard thing I find.

Right, back to my bong folks,

Peace to all,

DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Jin,
> 
> Howzit my bru!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that, D.

It's great info and I can tell both you and Cheeze know more about the topic than I do. Yeah, as Cheeze kept stressing that this Tahoe is a pretty old cut, I knew enough to know that it would stretch and have fairly good space between nodes. I calculated the possible veritical stretch correctly based on the strain and the vigor my box has produced in the past.

I don't mean to come off like an over-confident jerk sometimes... But when you've been growing this long, you just say what you say and you aren't afraid to show your dick in public. I know my system better than anyone. I built it. So based upon what I know, I sequenced my training perfectly. If I turned over my system to any one of you experienced growers, you would underestimate it at every turn and make mistakes until you get past its steep learning curve. That's just plain and simple truth. Then, after a few grows with my setup, you'll understand "Ah, so that's why Jin did that."

I may be getting a little vocal in my praise for myself, but that's only because I know I've grown the best crop I've ever grown out of 9 attempts.

I hope you'll all find it in your hearts to forgive my lack of humility. But humility never won wars or built empires.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

So I smoked like waaaay too much Supreme OG last night. 

I did a wake and bake this morning with it, and it totally re-activated all that shit I smoked last night.

Man, I'm so high. My gums are pulsating and I feel like I'm gonna give birth to an energy baby.

And my weed is better than this. Damn, can hardly wait to harvest... or at least until those little nugs I cut a few days ago dry...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

I know my shop is handing out gift bags and discounts on meds. I promised them that I would be stopping by Christmas day... But I'm not sure I'll be able to make it.





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/17/pot-clubs-getting-into-holiday-spirit_n_1155502.html?ref=medical-marijuana


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I know my shop is handing out gift bags and discounts on meds. I promised them that I would be stopping by Christmas day... But I'm not sure I'll be able to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, would I love to sit back in front of a fire (not a dupster lol) watching psych the night before christmas puffing on some of that shit!!!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry jin.... been going through a transitional peroid...
It all started out with this blunt of sour desil.... No not a small pinner blunt... A fucking 2 gram blunt....
What a waste i know...
So anyhow it toook me to this wierd state ....I mean i was so high my whole life flashed in front of my eyes...
Well more like the last year ..but thats not the point....
Im sure you been there before...maybe not... i was straight tripping...
Among all the thoughts i felt kinda bad about my earlier post ... how could i knock your plants....???
Altho they might not be the best ogs ever grown ,,,theyre pretty badass...

However i can give you a couple reasons why your plants might be....
No one ...I reapeat ....no one that i ever knew ...has ever put 2 plants of that size under a 1000 watt light...in such a small place....
Its just kind odd to do that .... since most established growers could easily spread at least four 3 foot beast under one ....
and yield about twise as much ..... of quality og...

Jins just showing off here folks....his conditions are just so that to the naked eye ...
his og will look better than almost anything else ....in trich coverage and monstrousity ....
"only personally grows can be that great" ... A wise man once told me...
The same guy who now owns 3 shops and still till this day is has made the best weed i have ever smoked....

As far as this being the best weed ever .... i have doubts.... I dont think tahoe og is the best ...(really close tho) but surely probly the best cut i have access to ...so says the guy at my club... and is usually what they would reccomend for a straight og head like jin there...
and real og heads ..want the old stuff that was back then for some odd reason...and think most ogs now are watered down or dont exist....

Dont get me started on og... this was the weed movie stars, athletes, and most the strippers in the valley were smoking on right at the begging of the century ... may have took a minute to go mainstream .. but its great flavor and narcotic kinda buzz/ stone relaxion... is pretty top notch ... It took me a while to label it as the best weed ... 8 grows to be exact ...
I was all on blue dream , headband , jack , master kush, bubba .... but ever since i been smoking louie ..shits kinda changed..
And i joined the og bandwaggon... felt kinda dumb growing all these hybrids and foriegn seeds ...when all the hommies werent buying it ..cause they could easily just go buy some og at the shop... so i had to make the adjustment too....
Yet still .. i fucking love master kush , and that pure sativa flavor of some strains ...
Some of the crappiest looking bud has been the best i ever tasted... not so much anymore ...

All in all i can say for sure that jin did good ... maybe not the best ... but damn good ... and if i grew that tahoe like he did i would probly say the same things.... but thats not me .. im a humble dude most times ... and no matter how great my grow comes out i know there are others without journals growing tahoes just as good as jinman ....

ps.. the one thing that does erk me tho is misinformation.... i see misinformation and i throw a hissy fit...
But i wont do that to my bud jin... we will have our own debate ....face to face ...
And ill telll u all if its really "the best bud ever"....

last thing.... i know i gave u advice from others jin.... but id say for sure when i pick a og early ..like the diablo i pulled at 54 days....It tends to come out more lemony desil ... wheras the ones i let go longer have more of a bitter taste ... almost spicy cologne earth thing... but i cant say for sure since your systems qite unque and beyond most ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

easy now cheezey i hear you got some of that MILF weed up in here?!?!  jks

i like it when a man has the passion to stand behind his work. i do. that whole i'll take the Amsterdam challenge with that shiz routine. though i imagine you dont get that in cali.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> sorry jin.... been going through a transitional peroid...
> It all started out with this blunt of sour desil.... No not a small pinner blunt... A fucking 2 gram blunt....
> What a waste i know...
> So anyhow it toook me to this wierd state ....I mean i was so high my whole life flashed in front of my eyes...
> ...


All I can say is that you need to withhold your judgment until you see these, smell them, and smoke them.

Then tell me if it isn't at least one of the top five you've ever smoked. Go ahead. I dare you.

See, you guys are only seeing the pictures. You aren't really here standing in front of them. 

So when I see all these lengthy posts telling me that I should check with reality and that my shit can't be that good, I just sit back in my chair, stroke my chin, and smile. That's what it means to be with these plants in person.

And Cheeze, I only grow two plants in this box because, as I explained, it's the most practical way for me to utilize the space as dictated by the plant vigor. I'm not 'showing off.'

Edit:
Exactly. Most weed, even weed grown by pros, aren't exposed to this kind of intensity in their environment. That's why I'm not afraid to go heads even with the big boys. I mean, the big boys are the ones supplying the shops, right? And I've already established that my harvested bud is markedly superior to shop weed.

Edit 2:
These came out perfect. That Diablo was shwag compared to this. You will see it, you will touch it, you will smell it. And after you have smoked it, you will be writing a different report.

Edit 3:
And after you've smoked it, when you're gripping at your knees with a stupid smile on your face, I'll just say "I told you so." Ha ha. Look forward to it.

Edit 4:
And stop smoking that Diesel! You should know better than that! LOL!


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> All I can say is that you need to withhold your judgment until you see these, smell them, and smoke them.
> 
> Then tell me if it isn't at least one of the top five you've ever smoked. Go ahead. I dare you.
> 
> ...


I know you grow in that box cause thats your box...where else are you gonna grow...lol
Dont get me wrong this isnt a report... i didnt smoke them .. i merely said that its possible someones grown og on that level...
Ive been amazed with the clones i been getting.. been giving me a bit of an edge compared to some growers who buy from the med shops.... 
Honestly bro that whole post was a compliment... and if u didnt see that you must be smoking double crack...or your tahoe popcorn....
All im saying is let me smoke that shit... and ill tell u if its the best... i think the only one who buys more strains of og could possible be me.... 
So let me smoke it and ill tell u ... but lets not rush to conclusions here....
I will admit ... i never in my life seen such beautiful plants when i visited last time...
Just tell me and im there ... ill be the judge.... is that so bad?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I know you grow in that box cause thats your box...where else are you gonna grow...lol
> Dont get me wrong this isnt a report... i didnt smoke them .. i merely said that its possible someones grown og on that level...
> Ive been amazed with the clones i been getting.. been giving me a bit of an edge compared to some growers who buy from the med shops....
> Honestly bro that whole post was a compliment... and if u didnt see that you must be smoking double crack...or your tahoe popcorn....
> ...


Let me tell you how good these are coming out. I don't give a shit about any compliments, who I offend, who I make angry with my arrogance... I DON'T GIVE A FUCK... All that matters to me is this Tahoe OG Kush I just grew. That's how fucking good these are coming out.

I'm so stoked. Thanks to your clones, I've finally done a 'fulfilling' OG grow. All the others before were missing something. These are missing nothing. Yeah, enough talk. Time to toke.

I say 'this is the best, this is the best' too easily... But after each and every one of my harvests, I find myself saying "this is the best." Why? When your weed is better than all the OGs in the shops in your area... gets you higher, makes you happier, burns cleaner... Then why not think you're the best?


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

yes you do blow yer trumpet a bit, lol. But then we all do.

I went to the grow shop to get a filter the other day, and due to my Dutch being fairly average, I had a bit of a mixed conversation with the guy there. Anyway, I draw out my set up and tell him what I want and he is like, "Dat werkt niet!" (that works not!) basically the Dutch are very abrupt in what they say, it's just the way they are and the way their language almost dictates their polite directness. He then asked me if I had already grown with this set up.....oh dear I thought, and this comes from the people at "House and Garden", yup, they own the shop I go to buy stuff at from time to time. Anyway, I can quite gladly say the gear I grow, all be it in a set up not recognised by one of the so called great nutrient companies of the world, produces weed that has been described as the "best weed in Amsterdam". As you Americans would say, Go figure.....



lordjin said:


> Thanks for sharing that, D.
> 
> It's great info and I can tell both you and Cheeze know more about the topic than I do. Yeah, as Cheeze kept stressing that this Tahoe is a pretty old cut, I knew enough to know that it would stretch and have fairly good space between nodes. I calculated the possible veritical stretch correctly based on the strain and the vigor my box has produced in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 19, 2011)

Jin you crazy man! ...
I dont know what to do ....bow....lol
I cant give u a compliment ( you hate compliments) or call your plant tender vittles( slight mucle chicken)..lol..jk

Please for the sake of our friendship..tell me what to say ... im clueless...?
Youve gone mad... its just weed bro... 
Like i said i just wanted u too be happy and high ...and not call the clones crap...
Jeez man ...i had no clue they were that good...lol

Cant i just have a laugh at your expense.... but really i love it cause its like ..anytime i write something... your almost forced to answer... i guess its just a part of your journal guidlines..


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

You guys are funny, have a big US filmy man hug and smoke a bowl, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Jin you crazy man! ...
> I dont know what to do ....bow....lol
> I cant give u a compliment ( you hate compliments) or call your plant tender vittles( slight mucle chicken)..lol..jk
> 
> ...


Well, what the fuck? Am I supposed to ignore the posts of the person who gifted these clones to me? Not a chance. I'll ignore anyone else until the fucking cows come home... but not you, brother.

Yeah, I'm fucking crazy, bro. And NO! It's not just weed. It's much, much more than just weed. This is the OG Kush YOU got me... and it's grown by ME. That's not just weed. Everything else people stuff in their pipes is weed... This is pure madness reserved ony for the likes of you and me. Everyone else will just read what you and I say... and will have to take our word for it.

You will come, you will smoke, you will believe...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

DST said:


> You guys are funny, have a big US filmy man hug and smoke a bowl, lol.


Shut up, DST! If I had my way, I would force some of the vapors from my Tahoe down your throat as well.

Edit:

I was gonna delete this, but I'll just apologize to DST instead.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 19, 2011)

DST said:


> You guys are funny, have a big US filmy man hug and smoke a bowl, lol.


lol.... Thats a good idea... just waiting on my invitation....

Edit...comeon jin be nice.. i dont care how good weed is ....as long as it doesnt taste llke ass and gets ya high ....but thats me...

I notice when a plant comes out really greeat in my garden ...it smokes good right off the bat....
even wet ... i think yar stuffs probly bomb right away..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

DST said:


> yes you do blow yer trumpet a bit, lol. But then we all do.
> 
> I went to the grow shop to get a filter the other day, and due to my Dutch being fairly average, I had a bit of a mixed conversation with the guy there. Anyway, I draw out my set up and tell him what I want and he is like, "Dat werkt niet!" (that works not!) basically the Dutch are very abrupt in what they say, it's just the way they are and the way their language almost dictates their polite directness. He then asked me if I had already grown with this set up.....oh dear I thought, and this comes from the people at "House and Garden", yup, they own the shop I go to buy stuff at from time to time. Anyway, I can quite gladly say the gear I grow, all be it in a set up not recognised by one of the so called great nutrient companies of the world, produces weed that has been described as the "best weed in Amsterdam". As you Americans would say, Go figure.....


Oh, man. "Best Weed in Amsterdam," huh? I must have a bud swap with you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

awww bromancetastic


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awww bromancetastic


The love expressed here is harsh... often brutal.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

Look everyone! I started another thread called 'Beat my Bud.'

Here other growers are challenged to 'beat my bud.' I'm getting beat left and right! Lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/496723-beat-my-bud.html


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Look everyone! I started another thread called 'Beat my Bud.'
> 
> Here other growers are challenged to 'beat my bud.' I'm getting beat left and right! Lol.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/496723-beat-my-bud.html


lol im da only one that beat ya...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol im da only one that beat ya...


That's not true. The guy with the Larry OG beat me, too.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's not true. The guy with the Larry OG beat me, too.


naw but he came real damn close...... i loved the fat juicey caylxes on his larry


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, Fuck Richard Nixon. Dig the song.
[video=youtube;MZSZFnfzp8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZSZFnfzp8w&amp;feature=related[/video]
The song is by Manic Street Preachers.


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 19, 2011)

*Last time I'm gonna mention it Jin. What I meant was the same as the guy in a previous post said. I use the stretch to fill out the screen instead of veg cuz you will over populate your screen which makes them stretch nowhere but up. Nothing to do with the setup or how fast it grows. Some strains stretch more than others. Your yield may have been affected but the quality of the bud was not affected. The screen was just too full before the flip. IMO. That's as nicely as I can put it. Not trying to be a dick but just trying to clarify.*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Last time I'm gonna mention it Jin. What I meant was the same as the guy in a previous post said. I use the stretch to fill out the screen instead of veg cuz you will over populate your screen which makes them stretch nowhere but up. Nothing to do with the setup or how fast it grows. Some strains stretch more than others. Your yield may have been affected but the quality of the bud was not affected. The screen was just too full before the flip. IMO. That's as nicely as I can put it. Not trying to be a dick but just trying to clarify.*


And I still disagree. If I had started flowering sooner as you suggest, the plants would have started flowering at a smaller size and that would have impacted my yield negatively. That's Marijuana growing 101. So how could have I increased yield by starting flower with a smaller plant again?

What exactly are you trying to clarify after you said you weren't gonna post in here anymore? I think that qualifies as a dick move. Everyone here in my journal agreed that flowering at 28 days was a mistake and that I needed to fill the screen out more. So we were all wrong?

You can't just keep forcing flowering branches down under the screen in my system! You just can't! What part of that do you not understand? If you tried growing with my box, you'd learn right quick.

And that's as nicely as I'm gonna put it.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha threads blowing up somebody stop it!
Jin, pull up your pants.
We all know it's there.

Went tothe store today;


33% Kelp Meal "Ascophyllum Nodosum"
39% Humic Acid from Leonardite

"G. Mosseae
G. Aggregatum
G. Etunicatum
G. Desrticola
G. Brasilianumm
G. Monosporum.
G. Clarum
Gigaspora Margarita
Rhizopogon Villosullus
R. Luteolus
R. Amylopogon
R. Fulvigleba
Pisolithus Tinctorius
Scleroderma Citrinum
S.Cepa
LaccariaLaccata
L.Bicolor
Suillus Punctatapies
S. Granulatus 
Trichoderma Harzianum
T. Konigii
Bacillus Pumilis
Bacillus Subtillis
B. Licheniformis
B. Amyloliquefaciens
27.9% "Inert Ingredients"


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Haha threads blowing up somebody stop it!
> Jin, pull up your pants.
> We all know it's there.
> 
> ...


Love it or hate it, it's the most viewed journal on this entire site.

What's that stuff supposed to do?


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 19, 2011)

*Ok I'm just a dumbass. Grow your lanky popcorn ass plants bro. And I was merely trying to compliment ur grow but I see you are so full of yourself that you can't accept it. You think your shit dont stink and can't accept a compliment cuz I don't kiss your ass like the other brown nosers in here. Fuck you and your grow. Unsubbing from the nonsense and the ego. *


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Ok I'm just a dumbass. Grow your lanky popcorn ass plants bro. And I was merely trying to compliment ur grow but I see you are so full of yourself that you can't accept it. You think your shit dont stink and can't accept a compliment cuz I don't kiss your ass like the other brown nosers in here. Fuck you and your grow. Unsubbing from the nonsense and the ego. *


Didn't you say you were done posting like three post ago? Is this really the end? Is that a guarantee? Can we quote you on that? 
Honestly, that seems bet worthy to me...  
Seriously, its true Jin has an ego, but you've been trying to force your point down his throat for pages now, that in itself takes some serious ego.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Ok I'm just a dumbass. Grow your lanky popcorn ass plants bro. And I was merely trying to compliment ur grow but I see you are so full of yourself that you can't accept it. You think your shit dont stink and can't accept a compliment cuz I don't kiss your ass like the other brown nosers in here. Fuck you and your grow. Unsubbing from the nonsense and the ego. *


Insult and unsub. Spoken like a true coward.

Give me a break "bluberry." You just proved that under your nice-nicey act lurks a grade A douchebag. So after all your false compliments about my grow you're just gonna revert to insults, huh? You're insulting me in my own journal? What a fuckin asshole. Even trolls have more pride than that. And the consensus here is that my plants don't suck, so you just look like the bitter little twat you are in the most viewed journal on this site.

And you think you can make a true OG clone grow in a manner other than lanky? That's just the way the strain grows, dumb fuck. Not like your retarted Extrema or retarded El monstre that no one has heard of and you can't get to come out right for the life of you. But I wouldn't expect a fuckin know-nothing hillbilly like you to have experience with real strains.

Why don't you grow better and more weed than me before trying to give me wrong advice, you fucking inbred deer hunter? Go smoke your trichome-free shwag and give Bambi a .357 between the eyes, you sick fuck.

And news flash:
I was humoring you all this time. Your weed is some of the shittiest on the site. No crystals, no smell, no potency. Now why the fuck should I listen to your advice again?

EDIT:
I GROW MORE AND BETTER WEED THAN YOU, BLUBERRY. SO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STAY OUT OF MY JOURNAL, YOU FUCKING TWAT.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Didn't you say you were done posting like three post ago? Is this really the end? Is that a guarantee? Can we quote you on that?
> Honestly, that seems bet worthy to me...
> Seriously, its true Jin has an ego, but you've been trying to force your point down his throat for pages now, that in itself takes some serious ego.


No kidding. That guy grows shit weed besides, so when he stated incorrect information in my journal as 'advice' I corrected him. I don't have to take the advice of a shitty grower to be polite.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Insult and unsub. Spoken like a true coward.
> 
> Give me a break "bluberry." You just proved that under your nice-nicey act lurks a grade A douchebag. So after all your false compliments about my grow you're just gonna revert to insults, huh? You're insulting me in my own journal? What a fuckin asshole. Even trolls have more pride than that. And the consensus here is that my plants don't suck, so you just look like the bitter little twat you are in the most viewed journal on this site.
> 
> ...


No they don't. 
I'd say "can't we all just get along" but...eh. &#8224;LOL&#8224; 
The mails late on delivering my bud, so my capacity for peace making is running dry. Sad state of affairs folks. Sad state of affairs. 
To be fair, the el monstre is apparently a sannie seeds thing. Never smoked it, so...yea, no idea. Although it does seem odd to give advice on an OG grow when you've apparently no experience with a single OG. Or Kush for that matter. 
Though deer meat does taste good, the inbreeding should be avoided.  

Now every one calm down while Raven finds his meds...or freaks out and kills everyone...whichever happens first. Again, taking all bets. 

And I agree, you don't have to take advice from anyone, especially a shitty grower. Hence why I'm not giving advice yet 
&#8224;Starts singing&#8224; tiiiimmee is on my side...yes it is... &#8224;LOL&#8224; I'll get their eventually.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, I post a journal to show off my weed and share information.

As you may have guessed, I'm not here for anyone's advice. 

One should only give advice when one is better at that thing than another.

Don't fuckin' try to give me advice unless you're a better grower than me! And don't fuckin' give advice in an area that doesn't need improvement!

Hear that Bluberry, you dumb fuck?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> No they don't.
> I'd say "can't we all just get along" but...eh. LOL
> The mails late on delivering my bud, so my capacity for peace making is running dry. Sad state of affairs folks. Sad state of affairs.
> To be fair, the el monstre is apparently a sannie seeds thing. Never smoked it, so...yea, no idea. Although it does seem odd to give advice on an OG grow when you've apparently no experience with a single OG. Or Kush for that matter.
> ...


"Well shucks, whacky tobaccy is whacky tobaccy, aint' it?"

That's what I'm talking about. Fuckin' hillbilly probably has never seen OG Kush.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 19, 2011)

Just saying... lol.


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 19, 2011)

*You don't have to agree with me at all. I think the proof is in the pudding and the pics. I'll outgrow you with my 400 watt light since you think you are so fucking great. You may have had smaller plants but the buds would be bigger instead of patchy. You have great quality bud no doubt but it's mostly stem above the screen. I was trying to compliment you and give you a suggestion and you take it to heart and get offensive. You need to be more open minded and listen to someones advice and you either take it or you don't but you don't have to act superior to someone when you're not. And nobody is a hater or hating on you and your grow. Just stating the facts. We have different methods and whatever works for you may not work for me. I wasn't gonna respond back but since I'm such a dumbfuck I just wanted to show you that YOU ARE WRONG!! No matter how big you make your letters or yell. Who's the dumbfuck now?
*

*Your scrog under 1000 watt with 2 clones
*




*My scrog under 400 watt and 1 clone. 9 oz of dry bud

Your method or mine? The pics speak for themselves.*


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

bluberry said:


> *you don't have to agree with me at all. I think the proof is in the pudding and the pics. I'll outgrow you with my 400 watt light since you think you are so fucking great. You may have had smaller plants but the buds would be bigger instead of patchy. You have great quality bud no doubt but it's mostly stem above the screen. I was trying to compliment you and give you a suggestion and you take it to heart and get offensive. You need to be more open minded and listen to someones advice and you either take it or you don't but you don't have to act superior to someone when you're not. And nobody is a hater or hating on you and your grow. Just stating the facts. We have different methods and whatever works for you may not work for me. I wasn't gonna respond back but since i'm such a dumbfuck i just wanted to show you that you are wrong!! No matter how big you make your letters or yell. Who's the dumbfuck now?
> *
> View attachment 1944332
> *your scrog under 1000 watt with 2 clones
> ...


you're the dumb fuck!

Whipping out pictures now. What a fuckin' idiot.

Oh my god! Does anyone who knows anything about weed want to tell our inbred hillbilly friend that true og kush does not, cannot grow that way? Didn't anyone tell you that there are immutable differences between strains? If I grew that stupid strain of yours the colas would grow to the size of watermelons, you fucking moron. But i don't grow it because no one in L.A. wants it!

Moron!

I grew almost a pound of Diablo OG Kush last time without scrogging, you FUCKING MORON.

How is 9 ounces vs. almost a pound of a harder to grow strain outgrowing me, Moron? And I don't buy that your bloated shitty muscle chicken came to even 9oz dry. So you say. 
 
You think you'll ever outgrow a 1000w in a light proof space with a shitty 400w in your broom closet? That proves your stupidity right there.

If you ever tried growing real OG Kush in your ghetto ass setup, you wouldn't yield shit.

Now this is my final warning to you. Stay out of my journal.

Edit: Look how shitty and fox-tailed your substandard bud looks. You're proud of that crap? Your trichome-free bud amazes as always. Your weed isn't good enough to feed to my neighbor's dog.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey blu barry, jin does amazing stuff in his small cab box thing...
I think he filled it up pretty nicely .. and if u think his tahoe was patchy ....you should have seen mine...
I only got an ounce of the plant, 4 footer.... but it was dank ... i had another plant yield four in the same grow ...so i was happy ...
But thats just the way the tahoe is.. doesnt foxtail ... 
Those cuts just grow like that .... and it wouldnt make sense too say that his grow was bad.... 
Some people like other strains just as much as og... but thats usually why its so expensive around these parts ..
Cause its a low yielder... there are better yielding ogs out there .... but this was choosen on characteristics not yield...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Hey blu barry, jin does amazing stuff in his small cab box thing...
> I think he filled it up pretty nicely .. and if u think his tahoe was patchy ....you should have seen mine...
> I only got an ounce of the plant, 4 footer.... but it was dank ... i had another plant yield four in the same grow ...so i was happy ...
> But thats just the way the tahoe is.. doesnt foxtail ...
> ...


Thank you.

This is EXACTLY how it's supposed to look. He's just a beginner with a limited knowledge of cannabis. He just got confused...

Jesus fucking Christ... Fuckin' noobs.

Edit:
Hey, Cheeze. I know it seems like I'm all pissed off right now, but I'm actually having a great time! I'm high off my ass on some real smooth Supreme OG, and I can hardly wait until you come over and smoke some of this Tahoe with me. Wheeeee!  You're still my hero.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *You don't have to agree with me at all. I think the proof is in the pudding and the pics. I'll outgrow you with my 400 watt light since you think you are so fucking great. You may have had smaller plants but the buds would be bigger instead of patchy. You have great quality bud no doubt but it's mostly stem above the screen. I was trying to compliment you and give you a suggestion and you take it to heart and get offensive. You need to be more open minded and listen to someones advice and you either take it or you don't but you don't have to act superior to someone when you're not. And nobody is a hater or hating on you and your grow. Just stating the facts. We have different methods and whatever works for you may not work for me. I wasn't gonna respond back but since I'm such a dumbfuck I just wanted to show you that YOU ARE WRONG!! No matter how big you make your letters or yell. Who's the dumbfuck now?
> *
> View attachment 1944332
> *Your scrog under 1000 watt with 2 clones
> ...


I'm really not trying to be an asshole here. But seriously? I never ever ever thought I'd catch myself saying this to anygrower that grew the amount you grew, but my buds from a t8 grow and of all thing autoassassin (ak48 autoflower) had more frost then that. IT WAS GROWN IN MIRACLEGROW SOIL FOR FUCK SAKES. Thats. Thats just sad. Theirs no frost to be seen on the buds next to the bottle. What happened?! Is it just the strain?! I don't get it. How. Just. How!? What did you do?! I should not be able to talk trash to you! SHAME!!! Hang your head in shame...feel free to commit ritual seppuku. If my buds come out like that on this my first hydro grow, I might commit ritual suicide. I'm depressed now. Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm really not trying to be an asshole here. But seriously? I never ever ever thought I'd catch myself saying this to anygrower that grew the amount you grew, but my buds from a t8 grow and of all thing autoassassin (ak48 autoflower) had more frost then that. IT WAS GROWN IN MIRACLEGROW SOIL FOR FUCK SAKES. Thats. Thats just sad. Theirs no frost to be seen on the buds next to the bottle. What happened?! Is it just the strain?! I don't get it. How. Just. How!? What did you do?! I should not be able to talk trash to you! SHAME!!! Hang your head in shame...feel free to commit ritual seppuku. If my buds come out like that on this my first hydro grow, I might commit ritual suicide. I'm depressed now. Thank you.


OMG. You are a bad man. That's why I love you.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 19, 2011)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas... everywhere I go...

I felt bad for Bluberry at first, because I didn't think he meant any harm at all, whether he was right or wrong. I sure wouldn't know. But so what? Just disagree and move on I thought. Sometimes you just gotta let it go even if you know you're right, or else you'll end up with high blood pressure or worse. I like your results, Jin, so I tend to believe you're right. But this didn't have to turn into World War III. IMHO. Just keep in mind: opinions are like assholes -- everybody's got one. Don't sweat it, my friend.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

daveroller said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas... everywhere I go...
> 
> I felt bad for Bluberry at first, because I didn't think he meant any harm at all, whether he was right or wrong. I sure wouldn't know. But so what? Just disagree and move on I thought. Sometimes you just gotta let it go even if you know you're right, or else you'll end up with high blood pressure or worse. I like your results, Jin, so I tend to believe you're right. But this didn't have to turn into World War III. IMHO. Just keep in mind: opinions are like assholes -- everybody's got one. Don't sweat it, my friend.


I will not be lectured by anyone in my journal... except for you, Dave... and maybe Cheeze.

Yeah, I always feel like an ass-head after one of my 'little episodes.' You're absolutely right, of course. I'll tone it down. In all honesty, I know I've been acting like a jerk lately too.

But let that serve as a lesson to anyone else who's thinking about taking a swipe at me in my own journal. You will be publicly humiliated.

With an average of more than 17,000 views a month, you never know who's gonna roll in here... And if you make an ass out of yourself, just about everyone sees it.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I will not be lectured by anyone in my journal... except for you, Dave... and maybe Cheeze.
> 
> Yeah, I always feel like an ass-head after one of my 'little episodes.' You're absolutely right, of course. I'll tone it down. In all honesty, I know I've been acting like a jerk lately too.
> 
> But let that serve as a lesson to anyone else who's thinking about taking a swipe at me in my own journal. You will be publicly humiliated.


I don't know about jerk. Before this, you were being cocky as all fuck, but guess what? Every good grower I know has been. The gent thats been helping me out that sent me the bombass Legion OG, Cocky as fuck 100%. He grows badass shit, and he knows it. You didn't start acting like an asshole until he felt he had to shove his opinion down your throat. Sure he started off acting nice, but it was just that, an act. He wanted to pat you on the head and talk down to you, despite his genetics weren't of the same quality. Had this been my section, would I have requested you tone it down. Yea, yea I would have. But this isn't my section...so...bwhahahahahaha!!! To whoever section this is, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to fall to the darkside! but they put legion og in the cookies, how could I resist?


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 19, 2011)

how about you both are good growers with different points of view? I must say that I was surprise at how much my plants streched after I flipped to 12/12... and now it's kind of over crowded ... the yield should be about the same except I won't get any huge colas, just more medium size one. I cant believe 17000 will read this, wow, I am famous


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I don't know about jerk. Before this, you were being cocky as all fuck, but guess what? Every good grower I know has been. The gent thats been helping me out that sent me the bombass Legion OG, Cocky as fuck 100%. He grows badass shit, and he knows it. You didn't start acting like an asshole until he felt he had to shove his opinion down your throat. Sure he started off acting nice, but it was just that, an act. He wanted to pat you on the head and talk down to you, despite his genetics weren't of the same quality. Had this been my section, would I have requested you tone it down. Yea, yea I would have. But this isn't my section...so...bwhahahahahaha!!! To whoever section this is, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to fall to the darkside! but they put legion og in the cookies, how could I resist?


He gets me... he really gets me. Lol. Yes. I'm a total asshole. But I'm one of those lovable assholes that you can't hate for very long. Ha ha! 

Yeah, his opinion was sound for his grow, but not mine. I think I already said that?



Endur0xX said:


> how about you both are good growers with different points of view? I must say that I was surprise at how much my plants streched after I flipped to 12/12... and now it's kind of over crowded ... the yield should be about the same except I won't get any huge colas, just more medium size one. I cant believe 17000 will read this, wow, I am famous


Hey, man. Check his journal. Nothing but nice on my part.

You don't fuckin' go into someone else's journal and criticize when you're absolutely clueless as to what you're criticizing. It's a Cardinal Sin in this or any forum to invade someone's grow journal and start talking shit. Even I never do that. The golden journal rule is "If you don't have anything nice to say..." And two motherfuckers pissed on that rule in the past few pages in my journal and I had to get all crazy on them.

And no need to be a smart ass. You're not famous.

Go ahead. Someone else type some condescending shit in my journal. I fuckin' dare you.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cd30JESdb9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd30JESdb9o&amp;feature=related[/video]​


----------



## dirk d (Dec 19, 2011)

man come back and seems like ive missed all the fun!! shit jin i thought i was "the bad guy" lol. and it seems like ive been reading for pages jin! Where are the chicks??? lol i do enjoy your lovely articles but can you throw a dog a bone?? lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's some more pictures of my shitty grow.





Hey dumb fucks, this is how real OG Kush is supposed to look.






Golf ball sized nugs. Widely spaced internodes. Look it up. This is what no popcorn looks like.






Repeat after me. Real OG doesn't grow massive donkey dicks. Real OG doesn't grow massive donkey dicks.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

dirk d said:


> man come back and seems like ive missed all the fun!! shit jin i thought i was "the bad guy" lol. and it seems like ive been reading for pages jin! Where are the chicks??? lol i do enjoy your lovely articles but can you throw a dog a bone?? lol


You are the bad guy, Dirk. I could never take that away from you. I'm working on Femcult just for you.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 19, 2011)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> [video=youtube;Cd30JESdb9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd30JESdb9o&amp;feature=related[/video]​


Who's the woman, UnderCurrent? And who's Cartman? Don't make me unlike this. Either answer is wrong btw because I'm neither in my point of view, so I'm just going to assume that this was meant for him.

It's either me or Bluberry. There's no middle ground. Not in this journal.

We've had some laughs, but I'm not in the mood to be fucked with.

Edit:
I noticed you liked that nasty little cuss's unauthorized picture post. I really don't care if you're "on his side." But if you are, you're free to unsubscribe as well.

But since you liked that shit, I'll unlike your Cartman video. It doesn't make any sense anyway.

Edit 2:
Nice, UC. After all the crap you posted in my journal. Will someone help me with this knife stuck in my back?


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Here's some more pictures of my shitty grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking great and nice comments lol!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

Ah, yeah... Goodbye dispensary! I can put down this awful Shop Supreme OG at last. A few of those nugs I pre-harvested are gonna be dry before I run out of Shop weed. Nice.





323Cheezy, I just took a hit. The taste is top-notch. I'm sure you'll like it. Scratch that. You'll fuckin' love it. The high is kinda racy right now, but man, it's pure heaven. When the bud is shredded, the consistency is like glue. It gives off a really strong perfume sting to the nose. When you exhale the first hit, it stings the hell out of your nose. Awesome.

Although this is a preliminary smoke report, I can tell you that the consistency overall of this OG is excellent. It's the best I've grown. A heartfelt thank you to Cheeze. I couldn't have done this without you, brother. You're the man. If anyone asks me who knows their fuckin' OG Kush, you're the chosen one, amigo. I look forward to setting aside some of the best top nugs for you and me.

Edit:
Okay, okay. A few minutes have passed since I typed that. A dull throb has developed right behind my eyes and I'm getting a heavy "headband" effect. Racy first, headband next. Meanwhile I have energy worms wriggling around in my legs.

Edit 2:
This is sex weed. Meaning it's great weed to have sex on. Wow. Great weed.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm crazy bipolar. I'm not ashamed to admit it. So when I'm really cool and nice, it's really me. And when I lash out in anger, it's also really me. What's you're fucking excuse?


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 20, 2011)

*I didn't say my quality of bud was superior than your OG. I don't expect it to be. Talk all the shit you want but look up how to scrog and everyone that knows how to scrog will tell you to fill the screen out with the stretch. You're not gonna talk shit and bash me when I know what the fuck I'm talking about. The NOOBS in here that follow your grow are mostly just that. NOOBS that have never grown shit and just registered a month ago. Personally I don't give a fuck what you yield or how you grow but I hate for your followers to grow stems like you do. My bud is not as trichy or high quality as your OG simple as that. And I wasn't trying to compare quality. You feel like you have alot more to prove than I do thats why you get so mad. Your journal consists of girls and thats why most people follow your journal. I've read numerous amounts of people tell you they get tired of seeing your shit. But you keep pounding it cuz you need to attention to fuel you. I'm not trying to carry this on and I DON'T GIVE A FUCK who thinks I'm an idiot. You're not a fucking guru like you think. You are someone with no life that lives on RIU trying to make friends. You can't get any pussy so you have to jack off to your fucking pics. I always tried to be cool with you but then you and your NOOB mafia wanna try to talk shit. I merely gave you a suggestion. Look it up sometime and learn how to scrog. I'll purchase some OG seeds just to show you and your bitch ass followers that you ain't shit with your wanna be monster system. I'm not worried about perfect pics like you are to make my journal pretty. I grow bud not take pics. I'll stay out of your journal as long as you keep your dick sucker closed and keep my name out of it. Cuz you keep talking shit and bringing my name up then I'll continue to post. I'm not gonna back off and let you run your mouth at me. Get the mods to kick me off. Will that please the all mighty LordJin? Ah the baby gonna get his way cuz someone questioned his grow technique on the FIRST FUCKING TIME he did a scrog. Yes you had a pound with a 1000 watt light and 2 clones. I'd rather be a dumb hillybilly than an egotistical cali surfer bitch. 
Hang ten dude! Totally gnarly! Fucking joke. 
So please just drop it and harvest your popcorn and stems. 
You're not worth my time you egotistical bastard. If you ever wanna have a grow off with your bitch ass then let me know and I'll smoke your monster setup and 1000 watt with a 400 watt. **I will not post again if you just fucking drop it and chop your shit instead of continuing to try and bash me. You're the greatest that has ever lived and I strive to be like you Jin. *


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey man, I follow this thread, there is no need to start on people generally, that ain't cool, if people start abusing you directly, go ahead fill your boots, but don't make sweeping statements about brown nosers, etc....as I said, there's just no need. 

I also gave my opinion and have grown a few scrogs, different plants have different needs and that's about the sum of this argument. No one say's that people who scrog don't fill the screen in flower stretch, hell I have just done it with a kush, but as I also stated, I think if I had let the screen be full I would have had a lot of tall skinny plants, with solid nugs, bigger yield, it's just how OG's seem to grow. 

Peace,

DST


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 20, 2011)

I was wondering how long it would take you to say that ....
I too said my plants were the best in the world ... I knew it when i saw your musle chicken diablo..
I ( am i saying i to much ...lol)... knew you would catch allot of flack when i gave the tahoe...
Didnt want you to be that guy.... But you asked for it .. so i had to personally give it to you...
so ya that is the best weed on the planet... no doubt about it ...thanx for proving it...

Being on riu you have to remember this is a community of new learners (and some experts)... and many who dont have access to cuts this great ... 
If u really want to get in touch with the local socal growing community ....im sure you can post a journal on wt..
People will be more understanding... ...and by all means keep a journal for riu too...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I didn't say my quality of bud was superior than your OG. I don't expect it to be. Talk all the shit you want but look up how to scrog and everyone that knows how to scrog will tell you to fill the screen out with the stretch. You're not gonna talk shit and bash me when I know what the fuck I'm talking about. The NOOBS in here that follow your grow are mostly just that. NOOBS that have never grown shit and just registered a month ago. Personally I don't give a fuck what you yield or how you grow but I hate for your followers to grow stems like you do. My bud is not as trichy or high quality as your OG simple as that. And I wasn't trying to compare quality. You feel like you have alot more to prove than I do thats why you get so mad. Your journal consists of girls and thats why most people follow your journal. I've read numerous amounts of people tell you they get tired of seeing your shit. But you keep pounding it cuz you need to attention to fuel you. I'm not trying to carry this on and I DON'T GIVE A FUCK who thinks I'm an idiot. You're not a fucking guru like you think. You are someone with no life that lives on RIU trying to make friends. You can't get any pussy so you have to jack off to your fucking pics. I always tried to be cool with you but then you and your NOOB mafia wanna try to talk shit. I merely gave you a suggestion. Look it up sometime and learn how to scrog. I'll purchase some OG seeds just to show you and your bitch ass followers that you ain't shit with your wanna be monster system. I'm not worried about perfect pics like you are to make my journal pretty. I grow bud not take pics. I'll stay out of your journal as long as you keep your dick sucker closed and keep my name out of it. Cuz you keep talking shit and bringing my name up then I'll continue to post. I'm not gonna back off and let you run your mouth at me. Get the mods to kick me off. Will that please the all mighty LordJin? Ah the baby gonna get his way cuz someone questioned his grow technique on the FIRST FUCKING TIME he did a scrog. Yes you had a pound with a 1000 watt light and 2 clones. I'd rather be a dumb hillybilly than an egotistical cali surfer bitch.
> Hang ten dude! Totally gnarly! Fucking joke.
> So please just drop it and harvest your popcorn and stems.
> You're not worth my time you egotistical bastard. If you ever wanna have a grow off with your bitch ass then let me know and I'll smoke your monster setup and 1000 watt with a 400 watt. **I will not post again if you just fucking drop it and chop your shit instead of continuing to try and bash me. You're the greatest that has ever lived and I strive to be like you Jin. *


You're a sad little man that shoots defenseless animals for your sick, sexual gratification.

ATTENTION RIU: Anyone who shoots defenseless animals for sport is an automatic douche.

Anything said about me or my lifestyle has no weight from one such as you. Why don't you do the world a favor and put that barrel in your mouth the next time you go on a Bambi slaughter, you stupid inbred hick?

I have to leave for the office now, but I'll continue this in a moment.

EDIT:
Okay I'm back. Man, I'm so fuckin' high from the wake and bake I just did before leaving, but not too baked to complete my flame Masterpiece.

Yeah, hey, bluberry? You still there? Of course you are. I'm getting to you, huh? Your continued responses just prove that you're a bitter little stalker troll who's reading this after he said he unsubbed like a little bitch. And what a fuckin' used tampon you are. It's not bad enough to talk shit about me, but you gotta disrespect everyone in this journal? What did they ever do to you? Classic shooting spree mentality.

And hell yeah I jerk off to my photos, hillbilly. What red-blooded man wouldn't? But I wouldn't expect one who favors warm, dead animals and little boys to be attracted to adult women.

And hell yeah I'm here all the fucking time. It's called maintaining a daily grow journal. Having a kushy, overpaid job with all day internet access is just one of the perks of graduating high school and going to college. But I'm betting you didn't make it past junior high or middle school. Am I right? Kinda' tough to access RIU when you're on the sidewalk flipping a sign in a sandwich costume, huh? And you're ugly too, I bet. And fat. Yeah, see? I'm hitting the nail right on the head. That's why you get so burned up and respond.

I can just see you now in your mom's basement, reading this with steam coming out of your fat, stupid head. But enought about how stupid you are. Let's get to the real issue of how bad your bud is.

ANATOMY OF SHITTY BUD






"Look, everyone! I grew me a bud the size of a sody bottle! Hyuk, hyuk."
Boy what shitty weed. I would have been ashamed of this shwag on my first grow. A fifth grader can grow higher grade weed. 

Only stupid noobs think they did good just because they grew something big. The growth pattern on that is all foxtailed and there are hardly any crystals. Low, low marks on jar appeal. You would get laughed at if you brought one of these nasty dry stumps into even the lowest L.A. shop.

This from a grower who thinks it's a good idea to re-introduce nutrient after flushing for a month is not surprising. What a dumb noob.

Maybe you can start a shitty, heat-stressed bud club? I've seen a few others who would be well at home in your new club.

And come on, little piggy piggy, keep posting flame in my journal. It'll be funny to watch them ban you. Then you'll come back as strawberry shortcake or some shit and start all over. 

Now go on... run along with your stupid green text. What a loser.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 20, 2011)

wow blueberry, i didnt want to comment about the back and forth but i've been following Jin for a long time now. his setup has always inspired me to improve my own grows. His love for photography and mj is unmatched imo. Jin has been a standup guy for a long time. why dont you go and help the "noobs" on riu since thats where you're at. hell you can tell the guy with the dr. pepper bottle how to improve his grow. Jin dont need your advice. And frankly your negative energy is getting fing annoying! and not to mention its focusing Jin's energy on your dumbass instead of all the hot girls he shoots.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow blueberry, i didnt want to comment about the back and forth but i've been following Jin for a long time now. his setup has always inspired me to improve my own grows. His love for photography and mj is unmatched imo. Jin has been a standup guy for a long time. why dont you go and help the "noobs" on riu since thats where you're at. hell you can tell the guy with the dr. pepper bottle how to improve his grow. Jin dont need your advice. And frankly your negative energy is getting fing annoying! and not to mention its focusing Jin's energy on your dumbass instead of all the hot girls he shoots.


It's cool, man. The more he makes a fool of himself, the more views I get. He's just helping me and doesn't even know it. Lol.

You're the best, Dirk. You win a special prize for that as far as I'm concerned.

Yeah, I talk HUGE shit, so flame me all you want, but to group the rest of you in with me? Come on. I have no doubt that some of the coolest, best growers are commenting on my thread (you're one of the main ones imo), so there's really no need for that.

Cheeze, DST, Dave, Slivers, C. and Inhale Indica, who am I missing? All these guys and many others deserve much better.

And don't worry, I'm not gonna let something as insignificant as a flame war distract me from my goal of bringing you the hottest girls and the hottest flowers.

I'll have a girl pic in my update tonight just for my man Dirk.

Peace, bro.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

Dude,

I'm so fucking incredibly high right now. Chopped up another two lower fluff nugs this morning. Followed it up with a hit of Supreme OG from the shop to be on the safe side. Wow. I'm in such a good mood right now. Walking around, talking to strangers, joking around. It's great. You'll fuckin' love it. And this is just the lower fluff chopped days ago. The primo has been maturing all this time and will be even danker in a few days when I harvest.

Love,

Jin


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey man, I follow this thread, there is no need to start on people generally, that ain't cool, if people start abusing you directly, go ahead fill your boots, but don't make sweeping statements about brown nosers, etc....as I said, there's just no need.
> 
> I also gave my opinion and have grown a few scrogs, different plants have different needs and that's about the sum of this argument. No one say's that people who scrog don't fill the screen in flower stretch, hell I have just done it with a kush, but as I also stated, I think if I had let the screen be full I would have had a lot of tall skinny plants, with solid nugs, bigger yield, it's just how OG's seem to grow.
> 
> ...


You're one of the good ones, D. Sorry I told you to shut up earlier... I was in a frenzy.

I'm not wondering if you're worthy to bud swap with me, but I'm just hoping that I'm worthy to bud swap with your DOG.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you to say that ....
> I too said my plants were the best in the world ... I knew it when i saw your musle chicken diablo..
> I ( am i saying i to much ...lol)... knew you would catch allot of flack when i gave the tahoe...
> Didnt want you to be that guy.... But you asked for it .. so i had to personally give it to you...
> ...


You're a real gentelman. This grow is for you.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

It's Courtney Stodden, everyone! Getting eaten out in the snow by her 50+ year old husband dressed as Santa. She's 17.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 20, 2011)

what a dirty girl! my kind of girl lol. here's a shot of my CC Tahoe OG at 41 days. She is a monster and im letting her go 70 days lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

dirk d said:


> what a dirty girl! my kind of girl lol. here's a shot of my CC Tahoe OG at 41 days. She is a monster and im letting her go 70 days lol.
> View attachment 1945605


Beautiful trichome coverage for 41 days. Those trichs are really gonna start pouring out later on.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Beautiful trichome coverage for 41 days. Those trichs are really gonna start pouring out later on.


thanks jin, of course my photography skills are no where near yours but i got to say im really liking the tahoe og. mine is very strong and has absolutely no pm or deficiencies. she is really a very strong strain. She has blown all my expectations of her.

Thats a shot of the same nug i put up here around 30 days or so.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

dirk d said:


> thanks jin, of course my photography skills are no where near yours but i got to say im really liking the tahoe og. mine is very strong and has absolutely no pm or deficiencies. she is really a very strong strain. She has blown all my expectations of her.
> 
> Thats a shot of the same nug i put up here around 30 days or so.


Yeah, I recognize that nug. I never forget a nug. A name, a face, but never a nug. Lol.

Mine were/are PM whores. I'm almost at harvest, so the battle is almost over. I'm so jealous of your PM free plant.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> And all your attempts to hijack my thread have only resulted in a visual history of the shitty weed you grew in your own stupid journal.


And a good laugh for the whole community


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 20, 2011)

So...whats for dinner?


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Who's the woman, UnderCurrent? And who's Cartman? Don't make me unlike this. Either answer is wrong btw because I'm neither in my point of view, so I'm just going to assume that this was meant for him.
> 
> It's either me or Bluberry. There's no middle ground. Not in this journal.
> 
> ...


O.O
pliers... *takes pliers from the nurse...wiggles it a little*
syringe...*takes syringe, stabs it jins back* that should help numb the area
*hands syringe back to nurse*
sponge...*nurse sponges sweat of his head*
pliers... *nurse looks annoyed as she hands the pliers back*
*grabs knife with pliers and yanks it out, blood gushes out, he frantically throws down the pliers*
SPONGE, BITCH, SPONGE, QUICK!!!
*Nurse angrily throws the sponge at him, and cusses under her breath as he uses it to apply direct pressure*
Needle and thread... *nurse hands him needle and thread while murmering something along lines of 'I'll give you a needle, you son of a bitch'*
*Sews wound closed* FUCK, WHERE'S THE SPONGE?!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> O.O
> pliers... *takes pliers from the nurse...wiggles it a little*
> syringe...*takes syringe, stabs it jins back* that should help numb the area
> *hands syringe back to nurse*
> ...


It doesn't sound like I'm gonna make it. Lol.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea...I may not have gone to an 'accredited' medical school...that is to say I learned it from some guy who used to harvest organs in an allyway downtown, but he really seemed to know what he was doing... O.O

You'll be allright. Suck it up, and run it off. Which of course really means "Smoke it off".


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Yea...I may not have gone to an 'accredited' medical school...that is to say I learned it from some guy who used to harvest organs in an allyway downtown, but he really seemed to know what he was doing... O.O
> 
> You'll be allright. Suck it up, and run it off. Which of course really means "Smoke it off".


But doctor, can't you give me something for the pain?

Oh, what's this?


----------



## daveroller (Dec 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I will not be lectured by anyone in my journal... except for you, Dave... and maybe Cheeze.


Well that's quite an honor I don't feel worthy of. Of course I'm full of shit 95% of the time, but maybe something intelligent comes out of my head once in a while. Not about growing, just random other things. Gotta get ready for xmas, so might be away for a while. Take care, Jin man.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> But doctor, can't you give me something for the pain?
> 
> Oh, what's this?


You have all the medicine you need...now about the 1 gram copay....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Well that's quite an honor I don't feel worthy of. Of course I'm full of shit 95% of the time, but maybe something intelligent comes out of my head once in a while. Not about growing, just random other things. Gotta get ready for xmas, so might be away for a while. Take care, Jin man.


Well okay, but try to drop in if you get a chance during the hectic holidays.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> You have all the medicine you need...now about the 1 gram copay....


I would love to.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

when you mess with us.
[video=youtube;IBH97ma9YiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBH97ma9YiI[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks to all my journal readers... well, most of you anyway. Enjoy. This one's for you, Dirk.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 20, 2011)

Wassup Jin et al? .....here's my tahoe og from cc at 6wks. I'm thinking of chopping soon. Didn't read the updates yet but i'm guessing you chopped yours down by now. smoke it up time


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Wassup Jin et al? .....here's my tahoe og from cc at 6wks. I'm thinking of chopping soon. Didn't read the updates yet but i'm guessing you chopped yours down by now. smoke it up time


I see purple. Looking good. I'm still alive, brother.

By soon I hope you mean another two weeks. You got at least that left.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2011)

Morning peeps in Cali. 

I agree, that looks nice Mantis, I reckon a couple more to go on it as well.

Have a good one, only a few days to Crimbo!!

Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning peeps in Cali.
> 
> I agree, that looks nice Mantis, I reckon a couple more to go on it as well.
> 
> ...


High, DST.

I never sleep. I'm typing this with a bud in one hand.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 21, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow blueberry, i didnt want to comment about the back and forth but i've been following Jin for a long time now. his setup has always inspired me to improve my own grows. His love for photography and mj is unmatched imo. Jin has been a standup guy for a long time. why dont you go and help the "noobs" on riu since thats where you're at. hell you can tell the guy with the dr. pepper bottle how to improve his grow. Jin dont need your advice. And frankly your negative energy is getting fing annoying! and not to mention its focusing Jin's energy on your dumbass instead of all the hot girls he shoots.


You're a dumb piece of shit, iot's about the technique, not myresults. 
Go fuckyour self you arrogant prude

No need to Jin, I'm not going toargue with him, he's toocought up in mob mentality andhigh-intensity bigboy shit to read a whole fucking post before he opens his dumbassmouth.

No need to even respond to him.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

Uh-oh. I'm taking cover...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> You're a dumb piece of shit, iot's about the technique, not myresults.
> Go fuckyour self you arrogant prude
> 
> No need to Jin, I'm not going toargue with him, he's toocought up in mob mentality andhigh-intensity bigboy shit to read a whole fucking post before he opens his dumbassmouth.
> ...


It's okay. If you need to vent a little, I understand.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

The first one was lost.
[video=youtube;6Sf93-wLAQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sf93-wLAQQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not usually a big fan of blockbusters, but this movie breaks new ground in visual media. This film is not CGI, but stop-motion. The same technology used to make Gumby and David and Goliath. Incredible. Note how the environments look richer and more solid than CGI. And real water. Amazing. I actually want to see this! Who wants to get high and go the movies?
[video=youtube;op3w_ICK4us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op3w_ICK4us[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 21, 2011)

<Me! but id rathher see mission impossibe...

never been to a movie with a guy .... you should take one of your models.....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> <Me! but id rathher see mission impossibe...
> 
> never been to a movie with a guy .... you should take one of your models.....


Nah, I'm gonna take the supermarket checkout girl. I'm kinda' sweet on her.

You should bring your girl. We could double date.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 21, 2011)

nice!..... dont forget to bring a tahoe popcorn nug.....lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey, I'm trying to cheer myself up as much as anyone else.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> nice!..... dont forget to bring a tahoe popcorn nug.....lol


Shit, I'll bring a primo top nug. That should be enough for all of us. Twice.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;V-mQyRuHIuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;BKtM2yLZIJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKtM2yLZIJU&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;KjkoX1uQcfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkoX1uQcfE[/video]

[video=youtube;NXQYyKzyDaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXQYyKzyDaE&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 21, 2011)

all your shit looks bomb man.. and i don't even smoke bud anymore. I hope my shit turns out even half as nice. When's the final chop gonna go down?


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 21, 2011)

Ahhh happy days.. 
I figureed out a local hydro store carries the T5 actinics/reds I've been looking at. So Idwon't have toorder online, continuiing my online-shopping virginity!


----------



## dirk d (Dec 21, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> You're a dumb piece of shit, iot's about the technique, not myresults.
> Go fuckyour self you arrogant prude
> 
> No need to Jin, I'm not going toargue with him, he's toocought up in mob mentality andhigh-intensity bigboy shit to read a whole fucking post before he opens his dumbassmouth.
> ...


ahhh man thanks for the laugh bro lol lol thats just some funny shit. I take it your the dr. pepper guy lol thanks for the flash back. seeing those plants in the dr. pepper bottle. man i haven't laughed that long in awhile.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, 323cheezy, I just took my very first dry smoke of your Tahoe. It's all good, bro. Everything OG is there. Sticky as glue. Hard as rocks. The smoke is heavy, brother, with a classic OG after-effect on the palette. Made me cough pretty good. High as fuck. Success!

You know those heavy OG fumes that linger in your mouth and throat after you take a hit? That's there too.

Fuckin' bomb ass meds, Cheeze. I don't know what to say. I'm speechless, bro.

Edit:
On second thought, I know what to say. I feel a of surge of pressure in my feet and legs, sorta tingly. I can feel it in my arms and torso as well. I might have to go the market and hit on the cashier chick in a bit. 

I don't even feel like touching my last shop nug. Maybe I'll smoke it later closer to bedtime.

Edit 2:
This was the nuggage I pre-harvested around five or so days ago. The high is pretty heavy in them already. I think chopping this Saturday will be perfect. Hear that, DST?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;H-rVMDUlgqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-rVMDUlgqU[/video]

















Come on, internet's best OG... Gimme your best shot. They call me Frosty... Frosty, the Snowman.
[video=youtube;jCjrcjFGQCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCjrcjFGQCA[/video]


----------



## daveroller (Dec 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm not usually a big fan of blockbusters, but this movie breaks new ground in visual media. This film is not CGI, but stop-motion. The same technology used to make Gumby and David and Goliath. Incredible. Note how the environments look richer and more solid than CGI. And real water. Amazing. I actually want to see this! Who wants to get high and go the movies?
> [video=youtube;op3w_ICK4us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op3w_ICK4us[/video]


It's hard to believe that it isn't CGI, just because some of the scenes are so incredibly complex and the motion so smooth. That would be a fantastic movie to see while high. When I was a kid I always stayed up late to watch the original King Kong whenever it was on tv. More recently, I liked the movie "9" as well, but that was all CGI.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> all your shit looks bomb man.. and i don't even smoke bud anymore. I hope my shit turns out even half as nice. When's the final chop gonna go down?


This Saturday or Sunday morning... still debating with myself. You're very kind.



C.Indica said:


> Ahhh happy days..
> I figureed out a local hydro store carries the T5 actinics/reds I've been looking at. So Idwon't have toorder online, continuiing my online-shopping virginity!


Good, good. Always good to be discreet.



dirk d said:


> ahhh man thanks for the laugh bro lol lol thats just some funny shit. I take it your the dr. pepper guy lol thanks for the flash back. seeing those plants in the dr. pepper bottle. man i haven't laughed that long in awhile.


See, Dirk? You're the bad man. But that's why I love you.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> It's hard to believe that it isn't CGI, just because some of the scenes are so incredibly complex and the motion so smooth. That would be a fantastic movie to see while high. When I was a kid I always stayed up late to watch the original King Kong whenever it was on tv. More recently, I liked the movie "9" as well, but that was all CGI.


Yeah, incredible, isn't it? What really catches it is the water. The way it drips off the sails and masts and boats and stuff... even the most awesome cgi can't do that. But then again, if it's stop motion, how is that possible? Water doesn't hold still for you and pose. Hm. I have to research this more before jumping to conclusions. If anyone can enlighten me on the topic, feel free to chime in.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Of course they make the dumb Cpt Haddock Scottish, lmao. I have just packed my Captn Haddock t-shirt in my suitcase for Xmas (except Haddock is green on my top)!! I love Tintin and read all his comics as a lad and really want to go and see the film, great link, film looks awesome!!! Your buds not too bad either, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Of course they make the dumb Cpt Haddock Scottish, lmao. I have just packed my Captn Haddock t-shirt in my suitcase for Xmas (except Haddock is green on my top)!! I love Tintin and read all his comics as a lad and really want to go and see the film, great link, film looks awesome!!! Your buds not too bad either, lol.


Bet you'd be surprised to learn that a Yank like me read Tin Tin comix as a kid too. He's totally kid Indiana Jones. This movie looks amazing. Nice.

You have to give 'em props for getting all the characters spot on, though. Except I always imagined Haddock to be tougher. I don't think they made him tough enough.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

He was always a bit of a bummbling fool, but i think it was the Thompson twins who lit the fire in the boat in one of the comics, so a bit of screen writers license applied there me thinks.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

DST said:


> He was always a bit of a bummbling fool, but i think it was the Thompson twins who lit the fire in the boat in one of the comics, so a bit of screen writers license applied there me thinks.


Yes, I guess you're right. You probably remember it better than me. But when shit goes down, Haddock isn't a whimp.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

We all work for it to a greater or lesser degree, don't you think?
[video=youtube;oNU61nS0TTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNU61nS0TTY[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

Warm and Fuzzy.
[video=youtube;jwKwbuW2GdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwKwbuW2GdA[/video]


----------



## ejbarraza (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow i just got caught up on the journal.....u will miss alot if u leave this journal for 5 days......well now that, thats blown over(no pun intended) its time for another rumble HYDRO VS SOIL....LED VS HPS....GH VS AN.....PRO-LIFE VS PRO-CHOICE...lol....i'm just kidding of course.....on a more serious note i just harvested my very FIRST MJ plant, Nirvana AK-48...i started out with 5 plants and ended up with 1....oh well at least i learned alot....so i hung up my trimmed buds in the grow tent and have an oscillating fan blowing 24/7 not directly at them....they started out smelling like lemony or citrusy but now they smell bad an i dont know if thats normal or if its mold so how will i know and for how long do u dry a small harvest? And i love the pic updates keep em coming!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> Wow i just got caught up on the journal.....u will miss alot if u leave this journal for 5 days......well now that, thats blown over(no pun intended) its time for another rumble HYDRO VS SOIL....LED VS HPS....GH VS AN.....PRO-LIFE VS PRO-CHOICE...lol....i'm just kidding of course.....on a more serious note i just harvested my very FIRST MJ plant, Nirvana AK-48...i started out with 5 plants and ended up with 1....oh well at least i learned alot....so i hung up my trimmed buds in the grow tent and have an oscillating fan blowing 24/7 not directly at them....they started out smelling like lemony or citrusy but now they smell bad an i dont know if thats normal or if its mold so how will i know and for how long do u dry a small harvest? And i love the pic updates keep em coming!


How long have you had it drying? And by bad smell do you mean grassy?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright so I'm stuck at the office for another couple of hours so I'm gonna ramble for a little bit to kill time.

I can't believe how much I'm on this fucking site. The work week was shortened to four days, but with university campuses closed, there's nothing... I mean NOTHING to do... so time has been at a standstill all week. I'm feeling it big time right now, though... as I near the end towards release. I feel like a kid in grade school again waiting for the clock to tick three o'clock.

I just came back from across the street where I did a recharge of my wake and bake. Man, this is incredible weed. The high is stronger than the WB if you can believe that. Good thing I don't have to hide it from my co-workers. So every now and then I can just say "Man I'm high." or "Goddam I'm high." You get the picture. It's a good release, and with this shit, you have to stop and just say, "man I'm high" every few minutes.

I can hardly wait to get the fuck out of here so I can get to finishing my grow. Well, the high is climbing, and so i'm afraid If I keep on typing I'll quickly degrade into true rambling nonsense.

So I'll bid you all a happy holiday season. For those of you finishing off your last day of work for 2011, I'm right there with you. We're almost there.

Peace.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 22, 2011)

I HEAR YA ON THAT.. I WENT HOME ON LUNCH JIN AND SMOKED ONE. im back at my desk now.. and i wish i could say dam i highLOL cuz i am ur a lucky dawwwg


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

SFguy said:


> I HEAR YA ON THAT.. I WENT HOME ON LUNCH JIN AND SMOKED ONE. im back at my desk now.. and i wish i could say dam i highLOL cuz i am ur a lucky dawwwg


I share a large office space with two co-workers who are both gay. We say the most outrageous shit to each other, it's pretty fun. They totally know I'm high all the time. They warn me when I stink. Lol.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 22, 2011)

nice mine is with two broads who are stuck the fuck up


----------



## SFguy (Dec 22, 2011)

one has a really nice escalade tho, i think her man is into slangin meth or somethin, cuz he got busted with some one time and she was tryin to cover her ass but doesnt know i been around the block a few times.. (appearances are everything)


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

SFguy said:


> one has a really nice escalade tho, i think her man is into slangin meth or somethin, cuz he got busted with some one time and she was tryin to cover her ass but doesnt know i been around the block a few times.. (appearances are everything)


When you started with "one has a really nice..." I was hoping for something other than a car... Lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2011)

its so sugar coated and scrumptious looking. Beautiful photography. i like the trippy colors you use, especailly on the front cover of your journal with the reds and blues. sweet


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its so sugar coated and scrumptious looking. Beautiful photography. i like the trippy colors you use, especailly on the front cover of your journal with the reds and blues. sweet


Yer not so bad yerself, sugar.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

I think this is a good place to skip the pix.

Counting the days until harvest.

See you soon.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I think this is a good place to skip the pix. Counting the days until harvest. See you soon.







..........


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> View attachment 1950051..........


Sorry, but check out this youtube vid I found by Vadervision.  He runs great gear... as a grower, and a photog.  I question his choice of music, but not his choice of cuts.  That's pretty much exactly the shit I'm growing.  Note the same lanky spaced out structure.  I guess Vader did it wrong too, huh noobs?  Won't mention any names (bluberry or should I say huckleberry)... So tell me again, Huckleberry, how you would have made these come out like fat, squat soda bottles with no space between them with your tiny 400w light?  Look at Vader's setup.  So you think you can do better than him and me with your shitty 400w light in a broom closet?  Now do you see how stupid you are?
[video=youtube;EkSOe42-3Jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkSOe42-3Jg[/video]
Also note how he stresses that this not the seed tahoe, but the original old-ass cut... just like the one Cheeze got me.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 23, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> Wow i just got caught up on the journal.....u will miss alot if u leave this journal for 5 days......well now that, thats blown over(no pun intended) its time for another rumble HYDRO VS SOIL....LED VS HPS....GH VS AN.....PRO-LIFE VS PRO-CHOICE...lol....i'm just kidding of course.....on a more serious note i just harvested my very FIRST MJ plant, Nirvana AK-48...i started out with 5 plants and ended up with 1....oh well at least i learned alot....so i hung up my trimmed buds in the grow tent and have an oscillating fan blowing 24/7 not directly at them....they started out smelling like lemony or citrusy but now they smell bad an i dont know if thats normal or if its mold so how will i know and for how long do u dry a small harvest? And i love the pic updates keep em coming!


There has been a guy "Homebrewer" that has done GH vs Dyna-Gro then he did Dyna-Gro vs AN Check him out and pretty informative.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 23, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I didn't say my quality of bud was superior than your OG. I don't expect it to be. Talk all the shit you want but look up how to scrog and everyone that knows how to scrog will tell you to fill the screen out with the stretch. You're not gonna talk shit and bash me when I know what the fuck I'm talking about. The NOOBS in here that follow your grow are mostly just that. NOOBS that have never grown shit and just registered a month ago. Personally I don't give a fuck what you yield or how you grow but I hate for your followers to grow stems like you do. My bud is not as trichy or high quality as your OG simple as that. And I wasn't trying to compare quality. You feel like you have alot more to prove than I do thats why you get so mad. Your journal consists of girls and thats why most people follow your journal. I've read numerous amounts of people tell you they get tired of seeing your shit. But you keep pounding it cuz you need to attention to fuel you. I'm not trying to carry this on and I DON'T GIVE A FUCK who thinks I'm an idiot. You're not a fucking guru like you think. You are someone with no life that lives on RIU trying to make friends. You can't get any pussy so you have to jack off to your fucking pics. I always tried to be cool with you but then you and your NOOB mafia wanna try to talk shit. I merely gave you a suggestion. Look it up sometime and learn how to scrog. I'll purchase some OG seeds just to show you and your bitch ass followers that you ain't shit with your wanna be monster system. I'm not worried about perfect pics like you are to make my journal pretty. I grow bud not take pics. I'll stay out of your journal as long as you keep your dick sucker closed and keep my name out of it. Cuz you keep talking shit and bringing my name up then I'll continue to post. I'm not gonna back off and let you run your mouth at me. Get the mods to kick me off. Will that please the all mighty LordJin? Ah the baby gonna get his way cuz someone questioned his grow technique on the FIRST FUCKING TIME he did a scrog. Yes you had a pound with a 1000 watt light and 2 clones. I'd rather be a dumb hillybilly than an egotistical cali surfer bitch.
> Hang ten dude! Totally gnarly! Fucking joke.
> So please just drop it and harvest your popcorn and stems.
> You're not worth my time you egotistical bastard. If you ever wanna have a grow off with your bitch ass then let me know and I'll smoke your monster setup and 1000 watt with a 400 watt. **I will not post again if you just fucking drop it and chop your shit instead of continuing to try and bash me. You're the greatest that has ever lived and I strive to be like you Jin. *


Look who is talking! You sure do a good job making a fool out of yourself. First of all it is Lordjin's Journal also he is allowed to disagree with you if he likes. Each plant grows differently in any system. A Tahoe OG especially true OG genetics are very strechy regardless what you do period. Grow an OG and you would shut up. I did tons of things to kill the strech and nothing worked. I didn't have the chance to scrog and that proved to be the best method for strechy plants.



lordjin said:


> Sorry, but check out this youtube vid I found by Vadervision. He runs great gear... as a grower, and a photog. I question his choice of music, but not his choice of cuts. That's pretty much exactly the shit I'm growing. Note the same lanky spaced out structure. I guess Vader did it wrong too, huh noobs? Won't mention any names (bluberry or should I say huckleberry)... So tell me again, Huckleberry, how you would have made these come out like fat, squat soda bottles with no space between them with your tiny 400w light? Look at Vader's setup. So you think you can do better than him and me with your shitty 400w light in a broom closet? Now do you see how stupid you are?
> [video=youtube;EkSOe42-3Jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkSOe42-3Jg[/video]
> Also note how he stresses that this not the seed tahoe, but the original old-ass cut... just like the one Cheeze got me.
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 23, 2011)

Upon final inspection and serenade treatment, I came to the conclusion that these are at the height of their potency. 
TIMBER!
They're pouring out of the box now. Each branch weighs a ton and is hard as a club.

Just a little while ago:





Note the sag in the photo below. They can no longer stand upright as they were doing in the above photo.





If you're having trouble scaling it in, just remember that's the large 45 gallon tub and those are the six inch net pots. Maybe my colas aren't as fucking honking big as your shitty-ass weed, Huckleberry, but they're still pretty big, and dense as cement, and 100x the quality of your trichomeless shwag. What's the point of growing big buds that no one wants to smoke?





This is what good weed looks like, UnderCurrentDWC.





Goodbye PM. It was a long, hard battle... And through it all, I think I gained a new respect for you. Who won? Well you still exist in tiny bits and pieces, but since you didn't destroy my grow. I win. I win.

Edit:
InhaleIndica,
Saturday morning for sure.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know what feels better, finally being on Christmas break or knowing this will be my last store-bought for the year.






Don't get me wrong, this Titanium OG is fuckin' great. But nothing beats a fresh micro-grown harvest. NOTHING.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey, I don't know this guy. I'm just a fan. He's an expert.
[video=youtube;YIaBVeOCMJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIaBVeOCMJM&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
Not only is this man an expert OG grower, his fuckin' head is a video camera.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Jin thought you would like this... Especially with all the haters swarmin' your buds.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 23, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hey Jin thought you would like this... Especially with all the haters swarmin' your buds.
> View attachment 1951979


Slivers, my Digital Slayer of Haters. That's the shit. Nicely done. Glad to see you're a competent builder. I would expect no less from my web designer. 

Veg it out under that shit this time, bro. This harvest will last you for a year.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 23, 2011)

But they started it.

And once you get me going, I don't stop. I think I already explained to all my readers that I'm afflicted with a chemical imbalance? I grew up in a 'disadvantaged' neighborhood too, so I tend to stand my ground -- in real life as well as 'the virtual life.'

But since Raven always knows how to approach me, I will comply with whatever he says.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, it's been fun. Even the fighting. Lol.



































So as I prepare to unplug the light timer and alcohol my clippers, I'm flooded with mixed emotions... Lol! Just kidding. I'm not gonna get all dramatic on you. I was just gonna make it a brief picture update for my final, but I decided NOT to spare you of a bit more of my hot wind before I round it out.

The recent spat I had with two "long time buddies" was pretty ugly and I regret that it is the shit smeared on the otherwise pristine, flame-free walls that are the Dual Monster Plant System Journal. In all honesty, I hold no grudges. I'm in too great a mood. It's the holidays, I'm off from work, and all I have planned is smoking up this last 5 grams of shop weed while I wait for my harvest to dry...

And a huge shout out to my journal readers... vocal and silent. I hope you'll find it in your hearts to forgive me for letting out my ugly side here. I fully realize that I'm just as much to blame for bad behavior as anyone else. I at least realize that much. And that's half the battle, right? Well that's what they say in all the twelve step groups... or so I'm told. I'm really gonna make an effort to keep from making all this website stuff just talk. See you at my very own URL. When Slivers and I are moguls, we'll be sure to remember all the 'little people.' Lol. To the mansion, Slivers! Step on it!

And a special thanks to the moderators and site managers. Mods, I know I'm a nut and I swear a lot. But I think you tolerate me because my journals are insightful, humorous, informative, beautifully and heavily illustrated, and I write exceedingly well... not to mention I have a great bod and I'm modest to boot. So thanks for putting up with me and not tampering with my journal. Creative freedom is a rare commodity these days, and I fully appreciate that you're giving it to me on your website.

And site managers, love the updates. Keep up the great work. RIU is a gorgeous website and I wouldn't want to report on my growing anywhere else! 

And best to you, Raven. I know you'll knock your studies and your grow out of the park. You're a damned good mod despite what everyone says about you. Lol! Kidding, brother! Kidding! 

Edit:
Oh, shit! And how could I almost forget? A big, sloppy wet 'virtual' bro-hug to 323cheezy and DST. I feel almost as if I know you. Lol. And Dave! I know this grow you're working on is gonna make my shit look like shwag.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Upon final inspection and serenade treatment, I came to the conclusion that these are at the height of their potency.
> TIMBER!
> They're pouring out of the box now. Each branch weighs a ton and is hard as a club.
> 
> ...


Im glad you won that PM battle Lordjin! Im fighting the same battle on day 36 of flower and hope I can last till the end. Serenade once a week is killing it for me. Those Tahoe OG looks so very frosty and hard. Another stupendous grow Jin & Juicer. Maybe you, me and Cheese, should setup for bigger things..ahem..


----------



## iloveOGKUSH (Dec 23, 2011)

That's some super fire for sure wish we had that in NYC


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Chopping tomorrow Sir, Lordjin. Be sure to stretch before doing the trim and smoke a nice smooth bong hit


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 24, 2011)

you should throw a harvest party, once these nugs cure.
You can count on it that I'll bring the wax and ti nail


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 24, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Hey Jin thought you would like this... Especially with all the haters swarmin' your buds.
> View attachment 1951979


yo. how's that stinkbud flower setup doin for ya? Was thinking about building one, but i'm more limited in space lol. never tried an NFT.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 24, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Im glad you won that PM battle Lordjin! Im fighting the same battle on day 36 of flower and hope I can last till the end. Serenade once a week is killing it for me. Those Tahoe OG looks so very frosty and hard. Another stupendous grow Jin & Juicer. Maybe you, me and Cheese, should setup for bigger things..ahem..




tbh i had good results from putting damprid (large 1 gal) bucket in the room in the corner it worked effectively for 3+ weeks. its called a dessicant and will not excessicely dry the environment for the plants...FYI


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2011)

iloveOGKUSH said:


> That's some super fire for sure wish we had that in NYC


Thanks, New York. But at least you have NYCD.



sleezy1 said:


> Im glad you won that PM battle Lordjin! Im fighting the same battle on day 36 of flower and hope I can last till the end. Serenade once a week is killing it for me. Those Tahoe OG looks so very frosty and hard. Another stupendous grow Jin & Juicer. Maybe you, me and Cheese, should setup for bigger things..ahem..


Thanks, man. It was a hard-fought battle, too. Just soak, I mean soak your buds in serenade. That's what I've been doing. Doing it to the very end. Just performed the final, final touch up. I went through an entire bottle of that shit and I'm working on my second one. You wouldn't believe the amount of serenade I used. Is it light safe? I performed the torture test. If it didn't burn my plants with the amount I used under direct light, it won't burn anyone's plants. It seems to actually work better when you douse them under the hot light. I swear by it now. All buds completely unharmed even after heavy treatment. At first the smell of the Serenade lingered for days, but now the OG smell overpowers it in less than 12 hours... maybe even six. It's great stuff.



inhaleindica said:


> Happy Chopping tomorrow Sir, Lordjin. Be sure to stretch before doing the trim and smoke a nice smooth bong hit


Thanks. I really do appreciate that comment. Sounds like you've harvested before. I'll have my bong at the ready. I know how stressful it can be.



hatsofftoya said:


> you should throw a harvest party, once these nugs cure.
> You can count on it that I'll bring the wax and ti nail


I should. I think Cheeze and them might be busy through the holidays. But def first week of New Year.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 24, 2011)

YOU CAN EVEN DOWSE IN PLAIN WATER!! pm cannot grow in standig water, but the main problem is increasing rh% lol some cannot increas airflow i added another fan around the canopy to help circulate more air helped exponentially


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2011)

SFguy said:


> YOU CAN EVEN DOWSE IN PLAIN WATER!! pm cannot grow in standig water, but the main problem is increasing rh% lol some cannot increas airflow i added another fan around the canopy to help circulate more air helped exponentially


Didn't know that. Thanks. Rep for the tip.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 24, 2011)

Yarp, I have done a few harvests. Half pound takes me about 6 hours to trim.... lots of back aches and arms getting weary is a bitch! Once I start something I must get it done! Just my OCD thing. Nothing beats trimming your own grow though. It is entertaining to see how well you have improved the quality each harvest. There are so much variety so this hobby never gets boring. Cheers!

Thanks. I really do appreciate that comment. Sounds like you've harvested before. I'll have my bong at the ready. I know how stressful it can be.

Edit: I am dumb with technology, so how do you keep the bubble on an comment of partial of the post rather than the whole post. For example responding to your post above?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Yarp, I have done a few harvests. Half pound takes me about 6 hours to trim.... lots of back aches and arms getting weary is a bitch! Once I start something I must get it done! Just my OCD thing. Nothing beats trimming your own grow though. It is entertaining to see how well you have improved the quality each harvest. There are so much variety so this hobby never gets boring. Cheers!
> 
> Thanks. I really do appreciate that comment. Sounds like you've harvested before. I'll have my bong at the ready. I know how stressful it can be.
> 
> Edit: I am dumb with technology, so how do you keep the bubble on an comment of partial of the post rather than the whole post. For example responding to your post above?


Just make sure your text is sandwiched between the bracketed /QUOTE scripts that begins and ends each quote.

These look pretty easy to trim. I had a few practice runs on the early harvested branches. I predict no more than six hours. The yield looks like it might be better than I had hoped.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Just make sure your text is sandwiched between the bracketed /QUOTE scripts that begins and ends each quote.
> 
> These look pretty easy to trim. I had a few practice runs on the early harvested branches. I predict no more than six hours. The yield looks like it might be better than I had hoped.


Ahh that was it? The Tahoe looks like it would be an easy trim. Got a high bud ratio.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Ahh that was it? The Tahoe looks like it would be an easy trim. Got a high bud ratio.


Yes. Excellent bud/leaf ratio. Nothing beats a good clone.

Stoned monkey that I am, I forgot to account for the extended dark period to deactivate the remaining chlorophyll. I just turned the light and ac timers off. They'll get an extended dark period tonight, and harvest will begin tomorrow morning. Who says I can't wait until Christmas morning to open my presents?

If this harvest turns out as easy as I think it's gonna be, I might even have time to shoot a few short vid clips.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Ahh that was it? The Tahoe looks like it would be an easy trim. Got a high bud ratio.


very easy to trim my outdoor tahoe gave me like 6 ounces that took like 45min for me and my buddy to trim!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> very easy to trim my outdoor tahoe gave me like 6 ounces that took like 45min for me and my buddy to trim!


I believe it. The two practice branches I did were so easy and fun, I was hungry to do more. That's unusual for me. I hate trimming bud.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2011)

So what's your opinion on this Christmas classic? Does it promote a positive message? Or are there holes in the story?
[video=youtube;L3z1iOvXpeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3z1iOvXpeY[/video]


----------



## Slivers (Dec 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So what's your opinion on this Christmas classic? Does it promote a positive message? Or are there holes in the story?
> [video=youtube;L3z1iOvXpeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3z1iOvXpeY[/video]


I think it's a great tribute to claymation. Happy holidays broseph


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm clearly not the good guy, but you look at my journal anyway, don't you?



































Happy Holidays!


----------



## iloveOGKUSH (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Jin do you think Cali connect tahoe or the new pure tahoe could be anything close to the tahoe cut?


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 25, 2011)

HARVEST TIME??!?
MERRY CHRISTMAS LORDJIN and everyone else here!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The recent spat I had with two "long time buddies" was pretty ugly and I regret that it is the shit smeared on the otherwise pristine, flame-free walls that are the Dual Monster Plant System Journal. In all honesty, I hold no grudges. I'm in too great a mood. It's the holidays, I'm off from work, and all I have planned is smoking up this last 5 grams of shop weed while I wait for my harvest to dry...
> 
> And a huge shout out to my journal readers... vocal and silent. I hope you'll find it in your hearts to forgive me for letting out my ugly side here. I fully realize that I'm just as much to blame for bad behavior as anyone else. I at least realize that much. And that's half the battle, right? Well that's what they say in all the twelve step groups... or so I'm told. I'm really gonna make an effort to keep from making all this website stuff just talk.


Props man.

Merry Christmas.

And that's GI Joe bro, not AA, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 25, 2011)

So last night round midnight or so, I decided to get started.






Hello, Ladies.












I love a woman that pours out of her outfit.






So on to the task at hand. One more last look at you, my lovely. Ready for a trim?






Pretty.












If your clippers don't look like this on harvest day, you didn't do it right.






Next!






Yeah...






This is what madness looks like.






Kief fodder. It's gonna fuckin' snow on my bowls. Just in case the bud isn't potent enough by itself... Yeah, right.






Do you like my new modern art piece? I call it "Deer Caught on Fence."






Dare me to smoke this? Carpet fibers and all? I will...






Hoo boy! I guess that wraps up another grow, Kids! In closing I'll say that this looks nothing like my Diablo harvest. But since I achieved excellent uniform density (even the lower buds were thudding on the tub when I dropped them), I do believe it's a higher quality yield all around. As heavy? I doubt it. But again, the increase in quality makes up for anything. This weed smells incredible. Buds are hard as rocks, even the small bottom ones. Pat, pat, pat... That's me patting myself on the back. Stinkiest one to date. Now the fun part of watching them dry...

Last time with Diablo:





This time with Tahoe. (Hey, I'm not thrilled about this visual comparison either, but don't let what you see on the surface fool you too much. First off, that's almost a pound of weed in the above photo, so it's a tough comparison for Tahoe. But secondly and most importantly, the almost a pound in the above photo is bloated muscle chicken... so it's not the best Diablo can be -- because I artificially pumped up the yield.) The difference? The Diablo got a mixed reception at the clubs. This here Tahoe is a much lower yielder, but it's the kind of shit that makes a little wet spot appear on the pants of club managers (note the superior trichomes of the Tahoe even from a distance). And also bear in mind that I made a conscious effort to nute them mildly this time to prevent changing the plant's true characteristics... resulting in smaller plants and a smaller yield. I expected sacrificing yield significantly for quality, so this isn't a surprise. I'll compensate by starting another two straight away.





So the moral of this story is... Guys who go around barking things like, "a pound a light" aren't taking strain difference into consideration. If I grew a strain like Big Bud or ICE, I would yield more than a pound for example. True OG is difficult to grow, stretches lanky and is a stingy yielder. That's why it's so damned expensive. And try going into LA shops with jars and jars of Black Domina or something? You won't get very far. Edit: Ready to blow your fucking brains out on some of this, Cheeze?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 25, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> HARVEST TIME??!?
> MERRY CHRISTMAS LORDJIN and everyone else here!


Yes! I made it. I finished and I'm still alive and sane... sorta.

Thank you! Merry Christmas to you, too.



iloveOGKUSH said:


> Hey Jin do you think Cali connect tahoe or the new pure tahoe could be anything close to the tahoe cut?


I doubt it, but 323cheezy knows more about it.



jigfresh said:


> Props man.
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> And that's GI Joe bro, not AA, lol.


Ha ha. Merry, Christmas.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 26, 2011)

Great looking harvest &#8730; Hope you had a great christmas &#8730;


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Great looking harvest &#8730; Hope you had a great christmas &#8730;


Thank you! My Christmas was awesome. I got so high during harvest, when it was done, I slept for 12 hours straight... just like in Pineapple Express. LOL.

My lower back and butt are sore, but my hands and fingers are fine thanks to my trusty spring-loaded clippers. Love these things. Looks like they're pretty standard issue among growers.





I don't use a grinder. These clippers are my grinder. So in addition to rocking through four harvests, this thing has ground up tons and tons of dense OG bud. Sharp as the day I bought it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

This is some of the smoothest blade hash I've tasted. That hashy bite isn't nearly as harsh as some other scissor scrapings I've smoked. Really nice high too. Gonna go to Starbuck's now.





I think it's because I let it dry overnight too. I swear this could pass for good hash. It tastes better than lotsa actual hash I've smoked!

Edit:
It's also the most blade hash I've ever gotten from a harvest. Scraped and smoked two huge bowls during harvest, mixed another medium sized ball with Titanium OG, and I still have a huge bowl left after smoking that wake and bake. These plants produced more scissor hash than much larger OG plants I've harvested.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess I won't have much to report on while my bud dries, but here's what I got planned.





She's served me through six grows. Wow. It's time to cut a new lid. I've been putting it off too long.

A note to 323cheezy: The plan moves forward as I described earlier. In about a week or so after these have dried, I'll need you to come over with two new clones. I should have the new tub prepped by then. And this time I'm going to sterilize the entire cab.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey jin ...u know im working on it....
I know u wouldnt mind having a couple more tahoes....
But it would be more interesting ....for the viewers to seee something new...
Not to worry ....ill try and get something on that level....
Would u mind two different strains.... that grow about trhe same...???
I guess ill just bring 4 or 5 this time ...and u can choose yourself....

One thing ....if u dont already know... its hella dry out ... make sure your buds dont dry out to fast ....
I love the sticky factor.... ever wonder how some premo buds are still kinda wet to touch... and still taste good like they were dried perfectly...???? Without having them mold ... i always wondered myself... since i trend to be a lil safe when drying buds...
Whats your rh ...right now?


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope you had a Merry Christmas Jin & Juicer! Congrats on another beautiful harvest! Question, you actually sell your buds to the clubs instead of keeping it all for yourself?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Hey jin ...u know im working on it....
> I know u wouldnt mind having a couple more tahoes....
> But it would be more interesting ....for the viewers to seee something new...
> Not to worry ....ill try and get something on that level....
> ...


My rh is on the low side ranging from 30-35%. But don't worry about these drying out too much. They can't. They're so stiff with resin that they're like little oil balls on sticks. But I'm watchin 'em.

Wow, so excited. I can hardly wait to see what you bring. You'll be happy to smoke some of my Tahoe and take some home with you, too.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Hope you had a Merry Christmas Jin & Juicer! Congrats on another beautiful harvest! Question, you actually sell your buds to the clubs instead of keeping it all for yourself?


Thanks. Hoping you had a good one, too.

I usually have so much after harvest that it makes sense to vend some to soften the power bill. But these are a low yield strain of the utmost quality, so I may keep it all for my head this time.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome possum !.... ill be over id imagine next year....2nd... 3rd...ill see watsup...
Boil some water bastard... i want them to be sticky as fuck..... Well atleast its not hot out...
If it was hot ... i like to keep mine around 50 to 60 rh...
But if its cold i dont mind ,like now... i try to keep them aroun 40 to 50 ...

Its really impossible to fuck them up now.....
Hopefully next grow you can put a heater or something when lights are off..or keep the temps a couple dgrees higher....... so u wont have to bust your ass using serenade...
Dont think that cold temps will make bud denser...its more imo a matter of keeping em cool ...not cold silly...Cold temps equal problems ..especially when lights off....
The temperature swing can leave cuts more vulnerable.... 
Will u promise me that boy??

edit ...okay okay ill leave it alone...Im sorry .... 
do what u like... by all means....
I just wanna smoke that shit now...


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 26, 2011)

What up colleague ! Gett'n ready for the flip .. in honor of ur harvest. I don't want to start a journal on my first go round with ur system .. but I'll post a couple'a pics here and there in ur next journal .. just to show the dumb-berry's what ur system does with diff types of strains.

Just a thought .. why not do a Louie AND a tahoe in the set up ?? Guess Cheezy will be able to tell ya if their similar on nute uptake .. don't think strech is ever a problem for you tho !

Happy F'n New Year bro ! .. http://youtu.be/8qoCq-KsmZU


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Awesome possum !.... ill be over id imagine next year....2nd... 3rd...ill see watsup...
> Boil some water bastard... i want them to be sticky as fuck..... Well atleast its not hot out...
> If it was hot ... i like to keep mine around 50 to 60 rh...
> But if its cold i dont mind ,like now... i try to keep them aroun 40 to 50 ...
> ...


Yeah, that's one of the mistakes I made. I let dark temps fall too low. I was cold temp obsessed, and that certainly contributed to the PM.

Next go round, I'll keep them warmer in the dark, and seal of the tub extra carefully.

I have the suction fans on the box and cab running for first day of dry, then I shut it off and let them air dry with not fan. I just shut off both fans. The air is quite dry. Good lookin' out. I just checked on 'em. Zero grassy. A nice roasty almost caramel smell... and when you squeeze 'em... whoa. A bud fell off one of the hangers and scattered a bunch of tiny bud leaf shards and crystals. I scraped it up and smoked it. Wow.

Edit:
Hey, Cheeze. I just went back and checked on the buds in the cab. I think they might have dried enough for me to jar some in order to get that 'moist' characteristic you were talkin' about. I'm gonna risk jarring a little because I detect zero grassiness. 

I can't believe how fast these dried! It usually takes much longer. Or is it my imagination? Because it feels like you can come over and smoke these tomorrow if you want.

Do you think it's possible that these are so resinous that they could have become smokeable in less than 24 hours after cutting? I have a branch right in front of my face and it sure looks like it. Camera batteries charging. Photos in a minute.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 26, 2011)

well if your gonna put some in already .... just keep popping that jar open every two hours....
Since its probly still wet inside .... I never persnally dry longer than 4 to 5 days ....
Yes i have molded my buds by jarring to early.... but i do notice that it really depends on bud size..
Big buds take longer ... small ones dry out faster...obviously...

I always thought curing and drying can be the most impotant juncture in a grow... 
if u want to get real sophisticated with it....get a smal thermometer thing that shows rh ....and put it in your jar....
If the rh goes beyond 60 ....open it up ....let it dry .... and close it back up....
Also i wouldnt reccomend jarring it already.... but it should dry rather fast in this humidity .... maybe 4 days tops if humidity stays low like this....

Good thing turning off the fan ... its dry enuff .... 
its really a matter of personal preference.... but overdried buds arent as tasty ... and underdy no bueno tambien....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> well if your gonna put some in already .... just keep popping that jar open every two hours....
> Since its probly still wet inside .... I never persnally dry longer than 4 to 5 days ....
> Yes i have molded my buds by jarring to early.... but i do notice that it really depends on bud size..
> Big buds take longer ... small ones dry out faster...obviously...
> ...


That's brilliant. Why didn't I think of it? Won't let me rep you again. Dude, these are ready. Come over.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 26, 2011)

Good bud can fool ya during harvest ... ive smoked almost half a plant within 3 days of harvest...
But you know theyll get bettter ..as all the chloropyll exists... and the buds are evenly dried....
The thermos that im talking about are cheap ... just those tiny ones... 
Cant remember the exact science ...or exact humidity it should be .... 
but seems like once it gets to humid in the jar it ll mold.... so that small mercury temp thing can help u decide if there to wet still...
I know those tahoes are just ozzing with thc all over them ...so it may be trichy...i mean tricky..


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 26, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Just a thought .. why not do a Louie AND a tahoe in the set up ?? Guess Cheezy will be able to tell ya if their similar on nute uptake .. don't think strech is ever a problem for you tho !
> 
> Happy F'n New Year bro ! .. http://youtu.be/8qoCq-KsmZU


that would be cool... louies been my favorite... but the last two i got from my club i ended up just giving them away...
I didnt think they were the real thing... i picked up my louie from the loue guy ....but its gonna cost a fortune...lol

Ill just have a good talk with the clubs manager ...and make sure he can guide me in the right direction...
That means only real deal ogs... origional cuts only ...Eventho the new s1 strains are quite bomb in og terms... 
i will trust the guy at the club.... i told him i want only the healthiest , realist , clone only ogs hes got.... cause those be my faves...

Im still leaning towards a larry since its the og cut...
And i did love skywalker based on my own personal experience with it...
Ill make sure and have a couple options in the box next time.... maybe a lou will be in there if i can garuntee its the origional.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Can I come over too and talk some bizzness with you two (Cheezy and Jin& Juicer)?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

These are the kind of nugs that don't have any grassiness even when they're alive, so when you cut weed like this, you can play around with early jarring.

I can tell you that from all my experience, feeling the nugs on the still wet stem, I could tell they were ready to jar.






2.08 ounces of the first buds jarred. The sheer weight of the dense oil in the still lightly moist buds tips the scales big time... These have that 'magical moist' consistency you mentioned. So I guess this is how they do it.





But just to be on the safe side, I'll keep the jars open for the next sixteen or so hours, stirring and smelling periodically. Right now, it smells like you've died and awoken in OG heaven. I have never smelled anything like this in a shop.

But what's the one true way to determine if it's really in a condition to jar? That's right. The bong test.





It's incredibly moist when you cut it up, but not because it's too wet, but because it's made of glue. Incredible consistency. Sticky to the max. Smells like sharp, fresh lemon fuel.

Packing is ridiculous. Like packing glue into your bowl.






I'm so racing high right now, I have to sit down. Oh, I am sitting down. I guess it's ready. Less than 24 hours after cutting. A new record for me.





Hey, Cheeze. If you want to make this weed last, you don't have to actually smoke it to get high... just sniffing the jars will do it... damn. I'm gonna jar some more.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 26, 2011)

i hope your right jin ... i never imagined drying one day would work....
I just tell u what i think ...and its ultimatley your choice... 
Just hope they dont mold on ya....

Im just sharing my 15 to date cures info for ya ... 
I hope you can pull it off...

My trick personally is if it can smoke in a blunt and it doesnt turn off its ready to go ... 

ps..... Since im not there ...your judgement is best ...

edit ...im sure theyre burning cause thc is like gasoline on buds.....and u gotta allot of that ..

And tell sleezbag to come to ....ill try to bring him a cut as well...

u never cease to amaze me jin.... glue stick lol.....
No green taste cause the flavor overpowers it...kinda like to much mustard on a sandwich....
Im routing for ya jinmachine.... so thats how they keep it so wet and dank at the same time....
You know its only gonna get better...?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i hope your right jin ... i never imaged drying one day would work....
> I just tell u what i think ...and its ultimatley your choice...
> Just hope they dont mold on ya....
> 
> ...


I know it sounds crazy. This is the first time I'm jarring the harvest the next day. But if you were here and saw them yourself, I bet you would agree. And you also have to remember I had them in an enclosed suction environment all night in the dry air. 

Oh, the best way you can smoke this glue is in a vape or bong btw. But if you threw some of this in your favorite flave blunt wrap, you have a glue stick... and the blunt wrap will keep it burning. You might have to re-light it a few times, though.

It's all about understanding the bud. The bud tells me what to do. No two grows are the same. My system is crazy.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay, you were right. Still too wet. I had to examine carefully, tho. I took 'em out of the jars and laid 'em flat on paper towels. They'll be ready by end of day tomorrow. Still record time.

edit:
But man, it sure gets you high even when wet. I'm fucking flying. I still have a nice sized nug of Titanium OG and I almost forgot I even had it. Sweet.

edit again:
I can't believe this dry air we've been having. This is a very unexpected and pleasant surprise. I'm gonna get smokin' sooner than expected. And off until the 3rd? It's been nice knowing you...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's a shot of some lower nugs I have drying in open jars on the side. They have an interesting 'roasty' tint. Smells incredible. I want to eat that smell. Crystals beat Diablo easily and rival Ghost.





Y'know what I like about this weed already? After I smoke a bowl, I don't feel like smoking more fifteen minutes later. Lol.






I'll try not to smoke those cat hairs, but even if I do, it won't kill me. I've probably smoked plenty already.






My beloved, also low-yielding, small nug Ghost. But to Tahoe's credit, I'm comparing lower grade nugs to primo Ghost nugs.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

The smell isn't all over the place like they were when they were alive. It's just settled into this intense pocket of odor that hangs in the cab's immediate vicinity. I lit a candle.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 26, 2011)

I always pull my colas from the dryer too soon. over the summer i let it go 3 days and dried the shit out of one of my harvests. then i started pulling at 2 days. Now 2 days is not enough, have to pull them in 3 days. funny how every season has its own quirks.


That Ghost nug looks pretty Dank! That strain has been popping up on my radar lately.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

dirk d said:


> I always pull my colas from the dryer too soon. over the summer i let it go 3 days and dried the shit out of one of my harvests. then i started pulling at 2 days. Now 2 days is not enough, have to pull them in 3 days. funny how every season has its own quirks.
> 
> 
> That Ghost nug looks pretty Dank! That strain has been popping up on my radar lately.


Oh, okay. So you've seen 2 day dry times? Whew, I thought I was crazy for a moment. When I cut the plants down, I saw they were really ripe. Meaning they kind of looked dead already. Really ripe plants always look like that. I think some pre-drying occurs at that stage.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Here's a shot of some lower nugs I have drying in open jars on the side. They have an interesting 'roasty' tint. Smells incredible. I want to eat that smell. Crystals beat Diablo easily and rival Ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing Jin & Juicer! I just want to bite into that sticky, gooey, danky bud! My mouth started to water thinking about how your buds must smell...When I grow up I wanna grow just like you! =) Check out your other journal I posted in there.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

One more thing, how the hell do you have sooo much cat hair in your buds? When you harvest do you and your cat roll around in the buds like the scene from "indecent proposal" with demi moore? wtf?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Amazing Jin & Juicer! I just want to bite into that sticky, gooey, danky bud! My mouth started to water thinking about how your buds must smell...When I grow up I wanna grow just like you! =) Check out your other journal I posted in there.








You mean this? I'm jealous of this, you know. LED vs. HID. LED clearly doesn't suck.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> One more thing, how the hell do you have sooo much cat hair in your buds? When you harvest do you and your cat roll around in the buds like the scene from "indecent proposal" with demi moore? wtf?


Lol. There are TWO cats running around constantly wrestling in the living room. My box acts as a suction unit with the exhaust fan running. The hairs get sucked into the tiny crevices... they're everywhere. Indoor pet owners know what I'm talkin' about. I'm just glad I don't have long hairs or my buds would be fucked completely.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You mean this? I'm jealous of this, you know.


Just trying to grow like you Master Jin & Juice!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lol. There are TWO cats running around constantly wrestling in the living room. My box acts as a suction unit with the exhaust fan running. The hairs get sucked into the tiny crevices... they're everywhere. Indoor pet owners know what I'm talkin' about. I'm just glad I don't have long hairs or my buds would be fucked completely.


I get it! Makes sense now! I kinda liked my version better...lol


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> One more thing, how the hell do you have sooo much cat hair in your buds? When you harvest do you and your cat roll around in the buds like the scene from "indecent proposal" with demi moore? wtf?


I am sure They did roll in it ha. That is nothing compared to the grow I did last year. I had it in my bedroom closet with fans and everything and we have 3 dogs that sleep in the room with us the damn intake fan kept sucking the hair into the room all over my tahoe buds. I decided to get a 2nd bedroom place and keep the dog out of that bedroom haha and soo much better.


----------



## ejbarraza (Dec 26, 2011)

wow! those are some great looking buds. true connoisseur type of bud....this is what Snoop Dogg and Arjan would smoke


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

Geek time. Fighting games have been an obsession of mine since their beginning. Something about the simplicity of the side scrolling fighter appeals to me more than anything else in the gaming world.

I think it pretty much started with this, the Grand Daddy of them all, Double Dragon. I was enthralled by the intense action and mind-blowing graphics.






But a lesser known similar, yet much harder game called Renegade was also played by a stoned me. This game was impossible. After you get finished beating up all those goons, the guy in the red vest back there always kicks your ass. Total bullshit. The later stage where you fight motorcycle riders is like the holy grail.






Right around that time, there was also Violence Fight, which I played a lot. Great button-pushing workout.






Then came Final Fight, a more advanced version of Double Dragon. You just walk around and endlessly punch goons. Pretty repetitive but revolutionary gaming at the time.






But right around this time a game appeared that revolutionized the fighting game... that's right. It's time for Street Fighter. This game added dimensions of technique that didn't exist before. With combos and an unheard of six button attack option, dorks were facing off in arcades all across town. Early stand-up arcade models had these over-sized whack-a-mole type buttons. I remember seeing players bashing at the consoles. Weird.






The next phase is where it really exploded. Street Fighter II and its many incarnations. This is Super Street Fighter II, but it's pretty much representative of the original game as the sprites weren't drastically changed.






And an example of a later, more hyped up version of Street Fighter II, Street Fighter Alpha. Dig the crazy wrestler chick character. Japanese guys are such pervs.






During the Street Fighter II craze, an alternate and very awesome fighter called Samurai Shodown was also on my radar. Here is the very first version. That green guy is a son of a bitch.






The Sequel. Samurai Shodown II. Improved graphics, faster game play, more animated blood. Yeah. These games always offered what Street Fighter could not deliver. Slashing with bladed weapons.






After II, the game designers rushed the sequels, so those kinda' sucked. I mean come on, "Yeah, it's a burnt-out charcoal field." Huh? I think someone just had a deadline to meet. But I still played 'em, geek that I am.






And yet another alternate was something called King of Fighters and its many sequels. This is the game that first introduced the concept of multi-character tag team matches. Awesome. The 2002 version:






Right around the same time, the same Japanese developer that created the Street Fighter phenomenon acquired the license from Marvel Comics to use its characters in their games. As a huge comic nerd (surprise), I loved the way the Japanese artists rendered the American characters. X-men, Children of the Atom was the first major side-scrolling fighter by Capcom featuring Marvel characters.






Capcom, the aforementioned Japanese developer then released more hyped-up, intense sequels featuring more and more marvel characters. Marvel Superheroes was a great quarter eater.






By this time, the platform was through the roof in popularity, so Capcom started getting really creative with the side-scrolling technique based fighter. With the release of 'Darkstalkers,' we saw some of the most iconic images associated with horror fiction transformed into super exaggerated anime characters. Really cool.






But when Capcom finally pitted some of its most popular fighting game characters against some of Marvel's most popular characters, I got the proverbial 'geek wet spot.'

Xmen vs. Street Fighter






And finally we come to Marvel Superheroes vs. Capcom. Awesome. This is one of my all time favorites as I feel it's the culmination of all the games that were shown above. Smoke a huge bowl, load up the emulator, and you and a stoned geek buddy can kiss hours away. Incredible speed and intense graphics. Endless combos, techniques, and special moves. Beautifully rendered characters and backgrounds. I actually prefer it in many ways to the later more 3d looking versions on the Xbox and whatnot.





The chain of evolution continues, of course, to the amazing 3-D fighters we have today, but I haven't gotten into those yet. I'll do that 'research' once the magazine is up.

Is this shit trippy to look at high or what? Am I high and on Christmas break or what?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

ejbarraza said:


> wow! those are some great looking buds. true connoisseur type of bud....this is what Snoop Dogg and Arjan would smoke


Honestly, I don't think either of those guys would be blown away, but thanks. Neither would call it shit, though. Probably say something like, "It's a pretty clean tasting smoke, but nothing more than a standard California OG."

But in my defense (I'm my most outspoken defender if you haven't already noticed), you'd have to have some pretty fuckin' good shit on you to say, "I won't waste my lungs on your Tahoe, Jin, because I have this..." So unless you're Arjan or Snoop Dogg or Seth Rogan or some fucking body, I bet my dope is at least as good as what others are smoking... and in many cases better.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> I am sure They did roll in it ha. That is nothing compared to the grow I did last year. I had it in my bedroom closet with fans and everything and we have 3 dogs that sleep in the room with us the damn intake fan kept sucking the hair into the room all over my tahoe buds. I decided to get a 2nd bedroom place and keep the dog out of that bedroom haha and soo much better.


Yeah, hairs are just a fact of life with indoor pets.



sleezy1 said:


> I get it! Makes sense now! I kinda liked my version better...lol


I really should vacuum more often. I don't give a shit anymore, though. But if I see a big ol hair, I'll pick it off of course.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 27, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> that would be cool... louies been my favorite... but the last two i got from my club i ended up just giving them away...
> I didnt think they were the real thing... i picked up my louie from the loue guy ....but its gonna cost a fortune...lol
> 
> Ill just have a good talk with the clubs manager ...and make sure he can guide me in the right direction...
> ...



Yo cheeze if you still go to PO, you should try out one of their larry's. Mine is looking pretty bomb so far. they got the original cut there.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Jin, hope you enjoyed Xmas and the harvest. I came back today from a vacation and gave my scrog DOG probably it's last water, we shall see. Funny to see yours in a jar and mine still growing, lol. But you will see the difference I think in waiting that little bit longer (especially in the sheen from the trichomes). I promise I will take some pics and post them here for your perusal.....scratch the last water bit (sorry, my brain is still addled from the 4:30am rise today) I think I'll give them another go since I still saw some white hair ealrier (although it had started to grow in a circle I would rather that is gone). Anyway, it's looking mighty mighty fine. I smoked some really tasty kush when I was on holiday, I reckon this would give the tahoe a run for it;s money, so morish, and similar to yours, with minimal cure the smoke was great.

Anyway, blabber blabber, I am off to check the 100 other threads I am subbed to.

Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi Jin, hope you enjoyed Xmas and the harvest. I came back today from a vacation and gave my scrog DOG probably it's last water, we shall see. Funny to see yours in a jar and mine still growing, lol. But you will see the difference I think in waiting that little bit longer (especially in the sheen from the trichomes). I promise I will take some pics and post them here for your perusal.....scratch the last water bit (sorry, my brain is still addled from the 4:30am rise today) I think I'll give them another go since I still saw some white hair ealrier (although it had started to grow in a circle I would rather that is gone). Anyway, it's looking mighty mighty fine. I smoked some really tasty kush when I was on holiday, I reckon this would give the tahoe a run for it;s money, so morish, and similar to yours, with minimal cure the smoke was great.
> 
> Anyway, blabber blabber, I am off to check the 100 other threads I am subbed to.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks, man.

I enjoyed the fact that harvest coincided with my break from work, but I never enjoy a harvest. It's back-breaking meticulous work. When it's done, though... I think everyone here knows how good it feels. 

Yeah, my system is too much on the plants to let them go that long. They already looked quite "dead" when I harvested. This kind of acceleration is good for the impatient grower, but is it best for plant quality? I wonder.

Anyway, the bud is just about dry. The smaller scragglers anyway are crisp enough for me to cut up and smoke. I just smoked a bowl. The hit is clean, yet has that characteristic bite, heaviness, and flavor of a citrus-earthy OG. Guaranteed to make you cough. It's amazing shit with no cure. You really gotta try this shit. And I gotta try your DOG when done. I'll have a good two weeks of cure on you.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 27, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> I am sure They did roll in it ha. That is nothing compared to the grow I did last year. I had it in my bedroom closet with fans and everything and we have 3 dogs that sleep in the room with us the damn intake fan kept sucking the hair into the room all over my tahoe buds. I decided to get a 2nd bedroom place and keep the dog out of that bedroom haha and soo much better.


It's the really fine, little hairs that are hardest to get rid of. They can get into everything. I've probably eaten a pound of them by now...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

daveroller said:


> It's the really fine, little hairs that are hardest to get rid of. They can get into everything. I've probably eaten a pound of them by now...


That's right. Those are the hairs of what's known as the undercoat of the animal. The big honkin' hairs of the outer coat are easy to spot. It's those wispy fine hairs of the undercoat that we eat and breathe without even knowing it. So we certainly smoke them as well. Let's not get into dust mites and the other tiny nasties we share our lives with.


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 27, 2011)

i had been trying to remember the name of that game renegade for years...it is like a more complicated version of DD....great post man


----------



## daveroller (Dec 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's right. Those are the hairs of what's known as the undercoat of the animal. The big honkin' hairs of the outer coat are easy to spot. It's those wispy fine hairs of the undercoat that we eat and breathe without even knowing it. So we certainly smoke them as well. Let's not get into dust mites and the other tiny nasties we share our lives with.


LOL! I agree, let's not go there. But people need a certain amount of germs and little nasties to stay healthy, believe it or not. People who are always killing germs in their houses can get certain diseases, like Crohn's disease. I saw a news report about it and it showed people being treated for Crohn's by drinking a test tube full of parasites. Then the body learned how to fend off little nasties.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

kdiesel said:


> i had been trying to remember the name of that game renegade for years...it is like a more complicated version of DD....great post man


Ah, an old-school game fan. Yup, that's exactly how I would describe Renegade. After I beat Double Dragon (a game a six year old can finish on one quarter), I moved onto Renegade. It was always unoccupied at the arcade because it was so fucking hard. I still can't beat it even though I can play as many times as I want on my mac without paying a single quarter. Still really hard, and I refuse to use a cheat code.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;59K2kF6o9Tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59K2kF6o9Tk[/video]
Kief kit complete with robot spider.





So the sugar leaves have dried. You know what that means. That's right. Who says it doesn't snow in Southern California?

Here's a neat little trick. A dollar's worth of sterilized quarters gives you more bang for your buck. More shakin' for your bacon.






See what I mean? This stuff is way stickier than uncut blow. Shaking the box released this incredible smell.


















Just the first pass on the first fistful of leaves. There's much more. Watch me fill this jar.






A little condiment for your salad?






Just a sprinkle of brown sugar if you please.





Shout out to expert hash makers and bubble baggers and such. But I'm a lazy turd. It's all I can do to shake that wooden box. And I shake it. Oh boy do I shake it. It's fun and easier than stirring crushed ice or cooking fuel.

edit: Same batch of leaves, second pass. I don't recommend shaking your leaves beyond this. After a point, you're just shaking ground leaf dust.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;59K2kF6o9Tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59K2kF6o9Tk[/video]
> Kief kit complete with robot spider.
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmm...good! That looks like all trichs. I never thought that you could get so much kief from leaves. I'll have to do that after my next harvest. You learn something new every day here. Very cool.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Mmmmmmmmm...good! That looks like all trichs. I never thought that you could get so much kief from leaves. I'll have to do that after my next harvest. You learn something new every day here. Very cool.


Trich output through the roof on these plants. Amazing quality too. Super sticky and smells just like the bud.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 27, 2011)

Where do you find these cedar boxes? I have been looking for one of these for a while..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> Where do you find these cedar boxes? I have been looking for one of these for a while..


Seek (google) and Ye shall find. 

There are some online sellers out there who are amazing craftspeople. Some of the carvings are downright works of art. I just stuck to a basic cheap one, though.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Seek (google) and Ye shall find.
> 
> There are some online sellers out there who are amazing craftspeople. Some of the carvings are downright works of art. I just stuck to a basic cheap one, though.


I am a simple guy so I like the basic cheap ones. I was hoping I wouldn't have to order online. I have finally started my first grow journal heh I would like to have your opinion on the hempy's since that is a hydro version and it is going to be my first time going through the whole stage using the hempy.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

inhaleindica said:


> I am a simple guy so I like the basic cheap ones. I was hoping I wouldn't have to order online. I have finally started my first grow journal heh I would like to have your opinion on the hempy's since that is a hydro version and it is going to be my first time going through the whole stage using the hempy.


I don't know enough about hempy to comment on it in detail, but I do know that it's an effective means of growing when handled properly.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

Helps the medicine go down.


















I'm freaking Mary Poppins now? Fuck it, why not? Look at this shit.






And voila! Primo Tahoe OG Kush Kief! 5.2 grams! Happy New Year, everyone!





This is just first shake, btw. The leaf shards I gathered in tupperware have more crystal on them. A lower grade, greener kief will be harvested from that. I should start a "Beat my Kief" thread.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2011)

Almost there, though.

I jarred up the lower nugs I had drying in the tub. They were nice and crispy. When I closed the jars and let them sit sealed for about fifteen minutes, a sharp spicy, non-OG odor started taking hold. Smelled great, but the OG smell was changing even in fifteen minutes of being sealed prematurely. With jars open and breathing, the smell has reverted to the distinct OG aroma. I now have the jars open inside a storage bin with bin lid cracked open. This is the perfect way to cure OG initially I'm finding.

So OG growers, if you've ever had the experience of losing that signature OG smell after harvest, it's because you sealed your jars too soon.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't believe how much crystal is on these leaves. I'm having so much fun getting high and shaking kief.





Look at the thickness of that layer.





I think this is where Tolkien got his inspiration.

Massive crystals.





The first few photos were three minutes of shaking. This is five minutes.





I think this says it all for the quality of this Tahoe OG Kush? These are the leaves, people... the leaves.











6.7 grams. Edit: More like 6.9, just scraped some more. Wow. Almost 7 grams of crystal from the leaf alone!





That's a jar of pure magic. And still not done shakin' and bakin'.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shake that shit jin


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Shake that shit jin


I love to shake my money-maker.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

As promised, pics of my DOG scrog. Still going.....as you can see, the calyxes are now swelling up and forming fat growths that foxtail out (tail being a bit of an understatement since there ain't nothing whispey about these....) Once your stigmas dies and starts to recess the calyxes swell out and almost encompass the stigma, I still see a couple that need to get their curl on before this DOGy is ready....











Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;iDpYBT0XyvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpYBT0XyvA&amp;feature=related[/video]
Listening to Warren Zevon... sounds really good right now.

Okay, so on to business. Smoke report one.
I gave last night's nug a couple of new slices with my clippers. Seems to have dried to the perfect level at the core.






Cutting it tells me what the density is. A+. My clippers get stuck shut after working a nug.






Really nice, sticky chop. It's finally really ready to smoke!












But wait!

Bank receipts make the best kief scoopers.






Winter in Los Angeles.






Okay, as far as taste goes, I'm going to have to get back to you on that in a future smoke report because sprinkling with this here kief is like throwing kerosene on a fire. It increases potency by at least 15%. Fuuuuuuuuucking mind-blowing. I coughed so hard and long that it would have been embarrassing in front of guests. I didn't really get a chance to taste much before erupting into uncontrollable coughing, but what I did catch was a strong fuel burn. I'll take a hit without kief later to report on flavor. Thanks. So High feel like I'm in a dream.





Man, smoking that Shop weed... spending all that money for lesser weed... The nightmare is over. Thanks, Cheeze. This bowl is dedicated to you, bro.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 28, 2011)

whats shakin bacon?

Woah....nice on e D.... 
looks like youu got some competition jin..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

10.4 oz. A full 5-6 ounces less than I'm used to. But why am I still grinning ear to ear?





Cheeze, I think we need to expand, brother. Me and you. Think about it. If we can produce quantities of this stuff consistently we'll be in a great position. I know I can do it... It's just a matter of a medium-sized investment for expansion cost. I'm thinking about looking into caregiver status cuz I think my skill level is finally there.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> whats shakin bacon?
> 
> Woah....nice on e D....
> looks like youu got some competition jin..


Yeah, that DOG looks primo.

Just got my hair cut and couldn't shut up the whole time. This is great weed.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 28, 2011)

in your defence...
The camera doesnt really do you justice.. great photographer and all ...
In most cases the bud will look better with a camera and enhance it ...for me....
But not in your case .... gotta see them ...catch my drift...

What camera do you use by the way...????

Edit .... expand the box jin...and they will come...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> in your defence...
> The camera doesnt really do you justice.. great photographer and all ...
> In most cases the bud will look better with a camera and enhance it ...for me....
> But not in your case .... gotta see them ...catch my drift...
> ...


You wanna here something funny? This has happened to me before. My lower, medium grade nugs smell like the OG you're used to smelling from the shops. My upper nugs have their own, different smell. The top nugs have that 'roasty caramel' smell I've been talking about. I think my box is so concentrated, it takes the top nugs to a state beyond what OG normally is at the clubs. But why don't you smoke it and see for yourself?


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 28, 2011)

your top buds usually just need more time to cure.....the low ones cure 2x as fast...
happens to me too....

What camera again.. i forget

Edit: well not exactly like yurs...lol

i tend to pic my ogs early ..and they stay pretty small ...not that small...
So i feel i get more lemon fuel...

Maybe too your top buds are so mature ...your getting that more pungent bitter sweet kinda cologne smell...
Always thought tahoe that was grown out fully had a real musky earthy kush note.... with a lingering fuel...kinda mollases

Ill be over soon man let me now whens good for u ....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> your top buds usually just need more time to cure.....the low ones cure 2x as fast...
> happens to me too....
> 
> What camera again.. i forget
> ...


Any time, man. I'm home until the 3rd. Why don't you sniff these jars and see what you think?

Look at the trichome structure on a loose calyx. These things are coated in crystal armor. Look at the crystal growing on crystal. And check out that massive Alien head made out of resin. Microscope = cool.





Camera first generation Nikon. So you all can't say my pictures are good because I use a good camera.


----------



## Slivers (Dec 28, 2011)

Grow looks great man!  I wanna smoke some of that shit hah.

- Sliverss


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

One of my prime nugs on full display. Beat my bud. Oh, wrong thread.





L.A.'s own. L.A.'s finest.





I let a buddy of mine down the block have a sniff. He said "It's alright. I have something similar." See? I live in a town full of shit-talkers.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Grow looks great man!  I wanna smoke some of that shit hah.
> 
> - Sliverss


thanks, Sliv.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks. Rep for the tip.


 thanks for the rep+ i stilll have 4 left in my room... =) i been a trimmin fool every night i need sleep!!!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> 10.4 oz. A full 5-6 ounces less than I'm used to. But why am I still grinning ear to ear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo jin! looks great! I pm'd you to talk about just that! I wanted to sit down with you and cheese. I can absorb the startup cost. But you never called...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Yo jin! looks great! I pm'd you to talk about just that! I wanted to sit down with you and cheese. I can absorb the startup cost. But you never called...


We should probably hang out for a smoke soon.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

Look at that. Totally separated from the plant matter, but look at the microscopic leaf shards that got through the screen. Cool.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 28, 2011)

This update is for you, Cheeze. Read 'em and weep.





























Look at that rich amber goodness, my darlings. Under 60 days. Whoop! Whoop!











Look up Primo Shit in the Cannabis dictionary, this is what you see. Hey, look...I'm not saying G13 Haze and all the rest of it isn't good, but you know what? Kiss my lazy Southern California ass, Arjan! Ha ha!






If you stare at it long enough, it doesn't even resemble marijuana anymore. Talk about freakish. Lots and lots of folks on this site grow great weed. But show me freakish.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I'm getting a little better at this. I thought the camera's macro function was helping, but it wasn't because the focal distance of the microscope's lens was confusing it. Interesting challenge to try to make the camera behave like the human eye looking through the microscope. It's a bitch.











If you're wondering why most are cloudy and few are even clear, it's because these are the undersides of the little sugar leaves. The brown honey gunk is on the other green side, but there's more crystal castle action underneath. The buds are at the perfect stage of ripeness for my personal taste. Mostly cloudy, with a good sprinkling of rich amber and dotted with a cleary every now and again. Perfect. 





I recommend getting one of these to every person who bothers growing a plant. It's a great way to check on ripeness and it's just good clean nerd fun besides. Less than 15 bux at Radio Shack. Can't beat it. Almost 17 year old Nikon digital camera not included. My camera is older than most Justin Bieber fans. Nice.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

Freaky is right lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Freaky is right lol


I have two kinds of weed in one plant. The lower buds when you want to mow the lawn, and the upper buds when you want to float away to dream land when you're done. I really should get to sleep, but I just woke up from a three hour power nap and will smoke another bowl instead. Good night.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

OG Kush Wins. 

A note to Arjan: The best marijuana in the world cannot be touched and harvested with bare hands. Thank you. And the bud must be cured for minimum four months before it's ready to smoke? Come on, is this guy for real? If you gotta cure your shit that long in big cardboard boxes before you can smoke it, then what the hell is wrong with that weed?

Strawberry Haze vs Tahoe OG Kush.





Multiple Cannabis Cup winner.





"The best Cannabis in the World."










The battle was over before it even began. You can actually _see_ his calyxes. And look how airy that looks next to an LA OG. Weak. Do you even have to smoke the two to decide which is better? And yes, this is why OG Kush is more expensive at the shops than Strawberry Haze or Strawberry Cough or Strawberry Shortcake.





Nobody beats Satan, Arjan. Nobody.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

60x magnification.





Yes, even the dry hairs are covered in tiny trichomes. Does it remind anyone else of brown sugar confection of some sort?


----------



## daveroller (Dec 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> 10.4 oz. A full 5-6 ounces less than I'm used to. But why am I still grinning ear to ear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I REALLY want to move to SoCal and get a weed card! I think that 10.4 oz is pretty awesome, considering the way this strain normally grows. It's not 'muscle chicken' as you say. I'd love to be one of your customers. I don't think I've had a good Sativa high since I smoked some Hawaiian when I was 20. That was a trip. (I quit smoking for 30 years shortly after this.) You should take it to a dispensary that knows good from bad and ask them what they think of this stuff and find out how much they would charge customers for it (if they're willing to tell you).


----------



## daveroller (Dec 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Any time, man. I'm home until the 3rd. Why don't you sniff these jars and see what you think?
> 
> Look at the trichome structure on a loose calyx. These things are coated in crystal armor. Look at the crystal growing on crystal. And check out that massive Alien head made out of resin. Microscope = cool.
> 
> ...


I see you're getting a lot of use out of your $15 microscope. The low price doesn't mean it's cheap. I've used mine to take some good pictures too. I _*think*_ I just set my camera to 'full automatic' and somehow it focused right.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 29, 2011)

hey jinmachine!
I just took a test bud off my high octane og..... 
Man! looks pretty dank....Beat that 50 days and the top leaves are almost compleatly yellow....
Ill try to let the rest go a week more or two... 

Wanted to stop in today ....but im getting the clones on the 2nd ... and i want you to compleatly sanitize out your room ,area ,etc..
Before the new clones commeth...
Your tahoe looks great ..... just keep burping them ...should moisten back up a bit... dont rush it....


----------



## xcflash (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Jin, I've been following your awesome grow for the last few weeks and have been throughly excited to see such success. Congratulations. I'm getting into the scrog method as well, and just wanted to know what your drying technique was to harvest all that kief. Seems like you dried your nugs and cuttings pretty quick! Also was just curious about amounts of nutes in your basic feed schedule if it's not too personal. I feel like I am muscle chickening the crop right now -_-. Right now I use House and Garden Coco A+B but I have heard a lot of good things on the stuff your using on the grow show and at the hydro shop. I'm in LA also probably not too far from you if you would like to enjoy a bowl sometime. My crop should be done in 2 weeks so maybe around then I can bring some by and chat it up and you could give me some pointers on scrog! And maybe get an upclose look on that tahoe 

P.s. Probably not as heavenly as the Tahoe but I have: Bubba Og, Plat bubba, Sour Hindu, Alien Og  Later Gator!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hey jinmachine!
> I just took a test bud off my high octane og.....
> Man! looks pretty dank....Beat that 50 days and the top leaves are almost compleatly yellow....
> Ill try to let the rest go a week more or two...
> ...


If you can make it on the 2nd, that would be best. I have to return to work on the 3rd.

You really must stop by for some pound cake and strawberry cream cheese. It's to die for. Oh, and that green stuff in the jar isn't bad either. They're officially dry as the closed lid indicates. Burping routine begins. I can't tell you how high I am off the 1pm wake and bake. As the bud dries, the high matures and gets deeper each time I smoke it. Wow. I've been sleeping a lot lately, too, as it provides a heavy narcotic effect towards the end of the day (upper nugs especially). I'm really enjoying my break thanks to you and Tahoe.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

xcflash said:


> Hey Jin, I've been following your awesome grow for the last few weeks and have been throughly excited to see such success. Congratulations. I'm getting into the scrog method as well, and just wanted to know what your drying technique was to harvest all that kief. Seems like you dried your nugs and cuttings pretty quick! Also was just curious about amounts of nutes in your basic feed schedule if it's not too personal. I feel like I am muscle chickening the crop right now -_-. Right now I use House and Garden Coco A+B but I have heard a lot of good things on the stuff your using on the grow show and at the hydro shop. I'm in LA also probably not too far from you if you would like to enjoy a bowl sometime. My crop should be done in 2 weeks so maybe around then I can bring some by and chat it up and you could give me some pointers on scrog! And maybe get an upclose look on that tahoe
> 
> P.s. Probably not as heavenly as the Tahoe but I have: Bubba Og, Plat bubba, Sour Hindu, Alien Og  Later Gator!


Hi there. Thanks for following along.

No special technique for harvesting kief. Just let the sugar leaf clippings dry in an open container of your choice. (line the bottom with paper towel for more efficient dry leaf gathering) When leaves have dried to a nice crispy consistency, crumble the larger leaves with scissors. Then simple drop a few fistfuls into your favorite shaker box with four sterilized quarters. Shake, shake, shake (up and down and side to side) for five minutes. You should have a thick layer of snow that completely blocks out the catch mirror's reflection. Edit: I'm still at it. See? These are some of the most amazing leaves I've ever worked with.












Nothing is too personal here. It's a public grow journal. I used AN Sensi A+B Grow and Bloom. Kushie Kush during first six weeks of bloom and lots of calmag throughout. That's it! The plants didn't want more than 500ppm at their highest feed stage in veg. They didn't want more than 850ppm at their highest feed stage in bloom.

Sounds good. I'll smoke your stuff when it dries. Lol!

edit:
Oh, and yes, this is one of my shortest dry times on record thanks to this spell of dry air we've been having. I was pretty happy to see the sugar leave crispy after only two days. Yes! And here I was thinking they wouldn't be ready to smoke until towards end of my break.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I see you're getting a lot of use out of your $15 microscope. The low price doesn't mean it's cheap. I've used mine to take some good pictures too. I _*think*_ I just set my camera to 'full automatic' and somehow it focused right.


I'm actually looking for gross, organic things I can look at under this thing. I didn't think it would be appropriate to post a picture of my dandruff or toe nails, though. Lol! Lucky for all of you!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

So last time I pitted Cheeze's Bubba against my shop's OG's. An unfair comparison according to him. But here's where Jin levels out the playing field.






The Titanium OG. Not a bad OG. Solid OG smell, density, and heavy pulls on the smoke.






But this is where the game totally changes. I have no desire to smoke the last of that Titanium. Anyone want it? Lol.






Deliverance from over-priced shop OG at at last!!!!





I win again, snobby L.A. shops. I win again.

So to recap: That's Arjan and Snobby LA shops - 0, Jin - 2


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Now I REALLY want to move to SoCal and get a weed card! I think that 10.4 oz is pretty awesome, considering the way this strain normally grows. It's not 'muscle chicken' as you say. I'd love to be one of your customers. I don't think I've had a good Sativa high since I smoked some Hawaiian when I was 20. That was a trip. (I quit smoking for 30 years shortly after this.) You should take it to a dispensary that knows good from bad and ask them what they think of this stuff and find out how much they would charge customers for it (if they're willing to tell you).


I know exactly how much they'll charge patients if they buy it from me. 65.00 for 3.5 to 4 grams. 75.00 for 5 grams. The thing is, they always, and I mean ALWAYS, try to low-ball you on the wholesale side of 200 per zip. That might be fine for some nooby shwag, but with stuff like this Tahoe, 200 would be like giving it away. The only way I'll consider it would be if a club offered 300 per zip as a donation. And as good as this stuff is, these LA shops are stingy, and I know they wouldn't give me that. So I keep all for Jin. Yay.

Edit:
You wouldn't believe some of these LA shop people. Even when my stuff far outshines their top menu item under the magnifying light, they still shake their heads and try to low-ball me. I'm not sure I want to even put up with that bullshit this time around. Maybe another grow when I've harvested more. I'm still learning about this type of cut I'm working with, so I'm sure I'll harvest more next time.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

Sure, lots of threads give you bud smoke reports. But how many give you crystal smoke reports? This is some of the best kief I've ever had. But you knew I was gonna say that, right? It has a smooth draw with a pleasant sting on the exhale. Blows shop kief to shit. I can actually just smoke mainly the kief with a tiny bit of bud while I wait for the main nugs to cure.

And shop kief never sparkles like this.

Edit: Look closely at that kief in the bowl. You can still make out the little crystal rivet shapes. Awesome.

Edit2: Okay, this might make some of you come after me with torches and pitchforks, but I'll put a bowl plugged with a bit of my Tahoe with a generous heaping mass of kief on top against top-notch hash in potency. Wow, is Jin talking out of his ass again? Maybe, but after smoking one of my sno-cap specials, I feel amazingly high. I can't imagine any hash surpassing this feeling. I've smoked my fair share of good hash, too. So I guess Cheeze will find out what I'm talking about.

Hash is overrated imo. It's solid, so you have to break it up. And even after you do that, you get that 'fuel taste' when you smoke it. Yuk. I like to keep it natural and consume the plant in its whole, natural state, with no processing other than drying. This kief burns beautifully. It curls into this thick amber before ashing into light gray. It's almost as fun watching it burn as inhaling the vapors. It makes cornering when smoking with others very precise. You can surgically burn just a portion, leaving unburned surface for friends.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 29, 2011)

With OG Kush, there's definitely a right smell and a wrong smell.





The smell of these is perfect. It'll blow the face off even the most hardened person behind a shop counter. Why? Because I monitored the drying process CAREFULLY. As Cheeze so astutely warned, the air has been really dry lately. My close proximity to the ocean wasn't having a major impact as my overall room RH was holding steady at 30%. I noticed that this was causing the buds to dry too fast, so I turned off the suction fans in both dry areas. I was just a little worried that the fans may have caused too rapid a rate of evaporation and so may have impacted smell. Just a little...

So I let them hang with no air movement for another two days. The lower nugs in the tub showed crispy so I jarred them. Smelled incredible. But again, after leaving them sealed for a few minutes, the smell was almost 'speed-fermenting' with too much moisture still trapped in the jar. Take the lid off, let breathe, back to beautiful OG smell. So this should tell you how critical it is to seal you jars at the right moment. If you're not checking on this constantly, the OG smell could change on you, then your stuff has less shop value.

The lower nug jars go into the dark storage bin, lids off, storage bin half open. The next day, I decide to re-jar the top nugs I dumped out previously and cut down the remainder of the branches still hanging. Again, freshly jarred off the branch, these buds smelled like OG orgasm. So as a test, I tried sealing a jar and let it sit for fifteen or so minutes. Again, that trapped fuel smell started changing into something quite musky and almost rotten smelling. Open the jar, the trapped fuel fumes air out, and you have lovely OG smell again.

The jars then sat for a span of 24-36 hours in the dark tub, lids off, tub lid partially open, a gentle turning of the jars every three to five hours throughout. Allowing that last bit of stem moisture to leave like this as opposed to having them simply continue to air dry for another two days has done wonders for the bud. That 'roasty caramel' smell from earlier was just a temporary stage of drying. That's gone and all that's left is an OG fuel smell that's through the proverbial OG roof. Bingo. Lids go on, and nothing left to do but burp every now and again. 

It's not simply a matter of jarring when they feel crispy. Putting your lid on the jar at just the right time, trapping just the right smell is of paramount importance. OG growers, if any of you have been disappointed by the smell of your crop after it smelled so amazing while growing, this is probably why. Watch that shit... with your nose. And seal only when the smell and dryness are just right. But it's best to let that last trace of stem moisture leave in open jars rather than letting them hang too long.

And that's how you cure your OG to smell like OG. With your nose. Constant monitoring with your nose and sealing at just the right moment of dryness. It's a tricky art that I'm still learning to master fully. I think I did a pretty great job with these, and it was also a valuable learning experience.

Edit:
I would imagine the same would hold true with any strain, but since OG Kush is so strongly associated with a certain smell and taste, it's especially important to time the dry / jar process just right. I think Cheezeman agrees?


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 29, 2011)

Must feel better than Xmas morning as a child have'n all that dank OG at ur finger tips ! My flip has begun ...

Question: I'm adding 10ml of CalMag to 10gal H2O .. one plant is showing Mg diff or lock .. could this be ? Since the AN nutes are supposed to be well balanced .. did I add too much Mg ??


----------



## daveroller (Dec 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I know exactly how much they'll charge patients if they buy it from me. 65.00 for 3.5 to 4 grams. 75.00 for 5 grams. The thing is, they always, and I mean ALWAYS, try to low-ball you on the wholesale side of 200 per zip. That might be fine for some nooby shwag, but with stuff like this Tahoe, 200 would be like giving it away. The only way I'll consider it would be if a club offered 300 per zip as a donation. And as good as this stuff is, these LA shops are stingy, and I know they wouldn't give me that. So I keep all for Jin. Yay.
> 
> Edit:
> You wouldn't believe some of these LA shop people. Even when my stuff far outshines their top menu item under the magnifying light, they still shake their heads and try to low-ball me. I'm not sure I want to even put up with that bullshit this time around. Maybe another grow when I've harvested more. I'm still learning about this type of cut I'm working with, so I'm sure I'll harvest more next time.


I hear ya, bro. I wasn't really suggesting that you sell it to them. I was just wondering if their eyes would pop out of their sockets at the dispensary. Or maybe you know an honest dispensary owner who could confirm that your stuff is out of this world, after examining it under a huge magnifying glass.

In a previous post you mentioned that you might want to get "caregiver status" and that you were planning to expand your operation. So I thought that in a future grow you might sell your product directly to the public. If you do that, I'll have to figure out a way to become a California resident.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 29, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Must feel better than Xmas morning as a child have'n all that dank OG at ur finger tips ! My flip has begun ...
> 
> Question: I'm adding 10ml of CalMag to 10gal H2O .. one plant is showing Mg diff or lock .. could this be ? Since the AN nutes are supposed to be well balanced .. did I add too much Mg ??


You're right that AN says that it isn't necessary to add any CalMag when you use their products. They sell a CalMag for hydro, but they say that it's only for adding to the base nutrients made by another company. Then again, Jin added some CalMag and his plants grew beautifully. I wonder if you might have overfed your plant like I did recently. ???

Hey, I'm flipping next week! I'll have to check out your journal.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

Jin, I wouldn't expect the smell to be anything but perfect, lol. And I never close the lid of a jar when I first jar my bud.......risky!!
If you use the clip down jars (some sort of italian ones) the lid can stay open just a hint, I normally have that running for a day or two, then start closing them and opening them at least twice a day.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Jin, I wouldn't expect the smell to be anything but perfect, lol. And I never close the lid of a jar when I first jar my bud.......risky!!
> If you use the clip down jars (some sort of italian ones) the lid can stay open just a hint, I normally have that running for a day or two, then start closing them and opening them at least twice a day.


Thank ya kindly.

Sealed up nice and tight now. Not a moment too soon or too late. Popping open a jar is pleasure and pain. Yeah, you gotta let that stuff breathe initially in the jars. I love the way that very last bit of stem/core moisture just wafts out of the open jar. I think this is key in maximizing the smell of any bud. Those clasp jars are cool, but I'm always afraid it's gonna lose tension and would rather stick to the good ol' band and lid canning jar. A strong twist always ensures a tight seal.

I really don't see the need to mess with brown paper bags or cardboard boxes. To each his/her own certainly, but I find that skilled use of glass and darkness is all one needs for a tight cure.



Robert4budz said:


> Must feel better than Xmas morning as a child have'n all that dank OG at ur finger tips ! My flip has begun ...
> 
> Question: I'm adding 10ml of CalMag to 10gal H2O .. one plant is showing Mg diff or lock .. could this be ? Since the AN nutes are supposed to be well balanced .. did I add too much Mg ??


If the AN says calmag isn't needed as Dave mentioned, I don't pay attention to it and add it anyway. I think it may be assuming that you're not using RO when it says that? You're using RO, right? If so, I would say up it to 3ml of calmag per gallon. So add 20ml more. But let me see a picture of this plant also.



daveroller said:


> I hear ya, bro. I wasn't really suggesting that you sell it to them. I was just wondering if their eyes would pop out of their sockets at the dispensary. Or maybe you know an honest dispensary owner who could confirm that your stuff is out of this world, after examining it under a huge magnifying glass.
> 
> In a previous post you mentioned that you might want to get "caregiver status" and that you were planning to expand your operation. So I thought that in a future grow you might sell your product directly to the public. If you do that, I'll have to figure out a way to become a California resident.


Oh yeah, their eyes and their noses would pop alright. But they would do their best to hide it in order to undercut me. Which is ridiculous because we're both standing in the same room with my bud.

No, caregiver doesn't work quite that way. At least it wouldn't for me. I would just take on the plant allowance for another patient. I don't know if I'll even need to do that, though, because I'm allowed six flowering plants and six vegging plants by state law. Six may not sound like much, but if I should install three 1000w vertical bulbs in a room, six could be plenty. I find it easier to manage fewer larger plants than a greater number of smaller plants besides.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 30, 2011)

This last grow I came back afterbeing out of town for a week.
My poor little clone driedup in the pot, so much so that Ithought it was overdried.
I chopped herand instantly jarred her she was so dry,

and she's been the best smelling bud i've chopped.
When I jar earlyand moist they get that urea smell (nitrogen or chlorophyll ibe lieve)

Every time I crack the jar, it smells liek straight piney lemon,
no more piss & grass.

This coupled with your earlyjarring experience make me want tostart drying buds more than I usuallydo.

EDIT: And all this makesme want to load a nice greenbowl./


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> This last grow I came back afterbeing out of town for a week.
> My poor little clone driedup in the pot, so much so that Ithought it was overdried.
> I chopped herand instantly jarred her she was so dry,
> 
> ...


Well I hope this makes you feel better. I know it makes me feel better.
[video=youtube;2cnCEvGrj3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cnCEvGrj3M[/video]


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 30, 2011)

You let all that kief vape away to take a picture!!
Sweet shot though.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> You let all that kief vape away to take a picture!!
> Sweet shot though.


This isn't the wispy kind of kief that just instantly vaporizes. It's thick. It burns slow. It hangs around. As soon as you stop pulling, the little prairie fire stops. It's super easy to corner. For instance, if I passed the bong to you, you would have that nice, fresh crescent moon to light up. 

Edit:
I'm so High I'm thinking about roaming the streets at 1:30 in the morning.

Edit 2:
This is a shot in mid-pull. I'm actually smoking marijuana in this photo.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 30, 2011)

Jin it's LA.
Not smalltown oregon.

I'm gonna go hit my bowl again.

I ordered some FoxFarms GBig Bloom, only because it's a flower food based around bacterial life in your medium.
Which workswith theSubculture M (mycorhizae) i picked up a while ago.

Now I'm looking for a biology-friendly veg food, that willwork well long term with big bloom.
I don't kn ow if their grow-bigwill wipeout life. it doesn't state anythingabout it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

I took three huge lung-busters and this is the damage I did...






Again. Mid-toke. I'm smoking this bowl in this photo! 





I'll finish this bowl even if it kills me.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Jin it's LA.
> Not smalltown oregon.
> 
> I'm gonna go hit my bowl again.
> ...


Oh... Ha ha. I'm so very high. 

Post your bowl smoking photos eveyone! Do it! I know you're getting high!


----------



## NightbirdX (Dec 30, 2011)

reading through a bit. A fun read. I am getting ready to do a hydro set up as an experiment. Im a dirtbag.  I just like to know as much about growing as I possibly can, so I thought I would throw a hydro system into my grow, to get some experience at it. Probably going to veg in a bubbleponic 10 gal tote system. they are great for grdroowing 6 clones in 4" cups and hydroton. Then will transplant into an ebb and flow system. Still trying to decide on a nutrient line. 

How dank is the Tahoe? I want to try it, but after about a year of looking for a good dank kush, I still haven't found one that I can say trumps my pre-98 Bubba. I have tried many, and many have fallen haha. I haven't tried Tahoe yet though, and I'm still sitting on a bunch of Cali Conn gear deciding if I want to run it, lol...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

NightbirdX said:


> reading through a bit. A fun read. I am getting ready to do a hydro set up as an experiment. Im a dirtbag.  I just like to know as much about growing as I possibly can, so I thought I would throw a hydro system into my grow, to get some experience at it. Probably going to veg in a bubbleponic 10 gal tote system. they are great for grdroowing 6 clones in 4" cups and hydroton. Then will transplant into an ebb and flow system. Still trying to decide on a nutrient line.
> 
> How dank is the Tahoe? I want to try it, but after about a year of looking for a good dank kush, I still haven't found one that I can say trumps my pre-98 Bubba. I have tried many, and many have fallen haha. I haven't tried Tahoe yet though, and I'm still sitting on a bunch of Cali Conn gear deciding if I want to run it, lol...


You askin' about Cali-connect Tahoe or this here cut only Tahoe? I can tell you this. I'm strictly an OG Kush smoker and when I'm not smoking my grow, I get my meds from a local shop that is damned solid with their OG. I'm a heavy smoker and they always have at least two very good different OG's every time I go about every four days. This Tahoe stands out among all the great shop OG's I've sampled. It's hands down the best weed I've grown, and I've grown quite a bit. I would feel confident about a friendly head to head with the best Bubba around.

Of course I can't take all the credit. If the potential isn't there in the genetics, the grower doesn't have much to work with -- no matter how awesome or hi-tech his system. I know Cheeze says I can turn shwag genetics into good shit, but he's just being nice. I really need to salute PO, and insist upon getting clones hand-picked by Cheeze.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 30, 2011)

Waddup Jin? I'm having a cal/mag problem with my grow, and have been told to Major Feed them hoes some Mag. Cal/Mag isn't available where I'm at, and don't have the money to purchase some online right now, but I do have epsom salt. I was just wondering how many ppms your normal dose of Cal/Mag adds, so I know how much epsom salt I should use. &#8730;

One Teaspoon of Epsom Salt raised my ppm from about 230 to 600.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Waddup Jin? I'm having a cal/mag problem with my grow, and have been told to Major Feed them hoes some Mag. Cal/Mag isn't available where I'm at, and don't have the money to purchase some online right now, but I do have epsom salt. I was just wondering how many ppms your normal dose of Cal/Mag adds, so I know how much epsom salt I should use. &#8730;
> 
> One Teaspoon of Epsom Salt raised my ppm from about 230 to 600.


Ouch... a 30ml dose of calmag to 10 gallons of water shouldn't raise your levels by more than 150ppm to 200ppm or so ( a rough estimate). That's why epsom salt isn't ideal. Too unpredictable. But if you should dissolve the epsom salt beforehand in a jar of water, you could pour that concentrate into your mix until you rise by about 200ppm.

But use epsom salt only temporarily until you can get some calmag.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

I skipped the wake and bake today. I'm still high from last night.

Good news, everyone. My supermarket checkout girl has an eleven year old daughter, but she is NOT married. Woo hoo!

I've had my eye on her for a long-ass time. But the thing is, a while back she saw me come into the market a few times with one of my former roommates who was pregnant at the time (long story, I'm not the father). So all this time she thought I was married with a kid! Damn! Never go to the store with your pregnant roommate!


----------



## dirk d (Dec 30, 2011)

you know what they say about checkout girls with kids???


----------



## Frawsti (Dec 30, 2011)

lol i just wanna see the pre-harvest pics but theres 63 pages :c


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

dirk d said:


> you know what they say about checkout girls with kids???


Uh... I'm almost afraid to ask... what?

Edit:
Well I hope I'm not getting too personal, but here's why a guy like me is attracted to her. Young girls are hot in the sack, but you run out of things to talk about quick. Then it just becomes physical. Very limited. Hot, but limited.

I'm an old guy, and she's an older chick with an 11 year old kid, so we wouldn't look weird walking around together...Lol. She's been around the block, like me, so I feel a connection that way. I also don't find the prospect of being a surrogate 'dad' distasteful because she's already done the hard work of raising a screaming infant and toddler. All I have to do is talk to this young person. Plus, I'm not the teenager type who needs to check on or be checked on by a girlfriend five times a day. So if she needs time away to spend with her kid, that'll just make me want her more since she's not in my fucking face all the time. Yeah, I'm thinking about all this shit, but so is she. She also has a great butt, which is very important to me... she's half white, half Asian. Thank God for the white half. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

Frawsti said:


> lol i just wanna see the pre-harvest pics but theres 63 pages :c


Pre-harvest pics? Don't have many... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, man. I see now that all that time I was smoking shop OG's, I was just smoking weed.

This... this is an experience. I love how it gets more potent with each day. I need it at the rate I've been going. Wow, just wow, Cheeze. You will be amazed.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok .. here's the problem .. started on Older leaves. What to do ??


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey jinnuggets...
Ive been chopping down nuggs all day ... its only been about 8 weeks...but i thought what the helll....

You are right hand selected from me ..is the way ....you know thyere always on the house for you....
Sometimes shit goes wrong with cuts ... but i always tried to get you what i liked.... 
And made sure it was dank before i passed it on... maybe u can get something even better this time.... 

ps... love how the chicken muscle term is really taking off .... seems theres about 10 peeps i heard say it..
Reallly ttoook off...lol

Edit : that tahoe cuts been around forever....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> Ok .. here's the problem .. started on Older leaves. What to do ??


Current vital stats please. PPM, temp, ph.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Hey jinnuggets...
> Ive been chopping down nuggs all day ... its only been about 8 weeks...but i thought what the helll....
> 
> You are right hand selected from me ..is the way ....you know thyere always on the house for you....
> ...


You comin' over on Monday? These are ready to be smoked. I'm gonna clean my system this weekend, too.

edit:
I love the phrase. Muscle Chicken, Chicken Muscle, Muscle of the Chicken. It's funny shit.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Current vital stats please. PPM, temp, ph.


PPM ='s 685, Temp 77 - 81, RH 45-53%, PH 6.3


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

Robert4budz said:


> PPM ='s 685, Temp 77 - 81, RH 45-53%, PH 6.3


Can you give me a shot of plant pulled back? Also, what stage of growth? Sorry for all the questions. And water temp below 75f, yes?

I'm really too high to think about venturing a diagnosis right now, but something tells me it's good old fashioned nutrient burn. If not, maybe someone else might chime in? 

Anyway, I found these images that might be helpful... but do you think your leaves fit any of these?


----------



## mufastaa (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey i have those weird leaves with only 3 tips also.... not the red coloring in the middle, but still are those leaves deformed?? alot of my newer leaves are coming up with 3 or 4 tips instead of the usual 5 or 7. it just started happening like 4-5 wks into flower


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

mufastaa said:


> Hey i have those weird leaves with only 3 tips also.... not the red coloring in the middle, but still are those leaves deformed?? alot of my newer leaves are coming up with 3 or 4 tips instead of the usual 5 or 7. it just started happening like 4-5 wks into flower


Three bladed leaves are associated with clones reverting to veg. Did you have any problem with light schedule or leaks?


----------



## mufastaa (Dec 30, 2011)

I dont think so... i never open my tent at night or even turn on the light in my room at those times. I hope my roommate didnt fuck shit up he likes to check them when im gone (despite me telling him he doesn't need to) and he sleeps like a vampire + hes kinda oblivious. But there definately havent been any major ones.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

mufastaa said:


> I dont think so... i never open my tent at night or even turn on the light in my room at those times. I hope my roommate didnt fuck shit up he likes to check them when im gone (despite me telling him he doesn't need to) and he sleeps like a vampire + hes kinda oblivious. But there definately havent been any major ones.


I don't think it's anything to worry about then.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Uh... I'm almost afraid to ask... what?
> 
> Edit:
> Well I hope I'm not getting too personal, but here's why a guy like me is attracted to her. Young girls are hot in the sack, but you run out of things to talk about quick. Then it just becomes physical. Very limited. Hot, but limited.
> ...


Hey Jin, I can totally relate to your thoughts about this gal. My wife is older like me and we both let a lot of shit go without arguing about it, so we don't ever yell at each other. And I am so glad that she works all day, just so that we aren't in each other's faces all the time. And when we got married 7 years ago, she brought along a 15-year-old daughter. Kids can be really moody at that age if they've been spoiled, but luckily my stepdaughter never got in trouble or argued with me or her mother. Since I didn't know how to deal with children, I was never that attentive to her, which was my biggest mistake. So I didn't realize that her first year here with me was really hard for her. If you do hook up with this gal you mentioned, ask her daughter questions in conversation so that you get to know what she's interested in, what she likes, how's school going, etc. And throw in some stories about funny things that you saw or did when you were her age. That always made my stepdaughter laugh and broke the ice with her. I never pretended to be a real 'dad' to my stepdaughter, but instead always treated her like a friend. It depends on how comfortable you are with children. I never had a clue how to be a dad, probably because I never knew my own dad while growing up. But if you have more of a clue than I did, then maybe you can have a closer relationship.

Anyway, just some advice from someone who's been there, done that. I hope things work out for you!


----------



## daveroller (Dec 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> If the AN says calmag isn't needed as Dave mentioned, I don't pay attention to it and add it anyway. I think it may be assuming that you're not using RO when it says that? You're using RO, right? If so, I would say up it to 3ml of calmag per gallon. So add 20ml more. But let me see a picture of this plant also.


I agree with you, Jin. But just so you know that I wasn't blowing smoke at you, here's the web page on AN's site where they say that you don't need to add CalMag to their base nutes:

http://advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/sensi_cal_grow_bloom/sensi_cal_grow_bloom_faq_nutrient_facts.php

The second question of their FAQ there gives their answer. But of course you have to take everything on their web site with a grain of salt. And I saw how nicely your plants grew. Seeing is believing.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey Jin, I can totally relate to your thoughts about this gal. My wife is older like me and we both let a lot of shit go without arguing about it, so we don't ever yell at each other. And I am so glad that she works all day, just so that we aren't in each other's faces all the time. And when we got married 7 years ago, she brought along a 15-year-old daughter. Kids can be really moody at that age if they've been spoiled, but luckily my stepdaughter never got in trouble or argued with me or her mother. Since I didn't know how to deal with children, I was never that attentive to her, which was my biggest mistake. So I didn't realize that her first year here with me was really hard for her. If you do hook up with this gal you mentioned, ask her daughter questions in conversation so that you get to know what she's interested in, what she likes, how's school going, etc. And throw in some stories about funny things that you saw or did when you were her age. That always made my stepdaughter laugh and broke the ice with her. I never pretended to be a real 'dad' to my stepdaughter, but instead always treated her like a friend. It depends on how comfortable you are with children. I never had a clue how to be a dad, probably because I never knew my own dad while growing up. But if you have more of a clue than I did, then maybe you can have a closer relationship.
> 
> Anyway, just some advice from someone who's been there, done that. I hope things work out for you!


Hey, thanks for that. That was really nice.

I'm really good around kids believe it or not. I think it's because I'm a big kid myself (never actually grew up). They tend to gravitate towards me and I find it quite natural and easy to make them tremble with laughter. Kids are an easy crowd. I actually would welcome meeting her daughter to test my 'clown' skills on her. Throw out a few verses of the "Banana-fana" song, you have 'em eating out of the palm of your hand. I've never dated a mom before, so this would be a first for me. Could be interesting.

And yeah, hell no. The furthest thing from my mind would be to try to act like a dad. They feel way more comfortable if you take on the friend role. This way, they tell you things they wouldn't even tell their mom. Hee hee. I already have direct experience with my sister's kids as the 'fun uncle.' Hours upon hours of babysitting under my belt. So I'm already quite experienced with children just that age.


----------



## daveroller (Dec 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, thanks for that. That was really nice.
> 
> I'm really good around kids believe it or not. I think it's because I'm a big kid myself (never actually grew up). They tend to gravitate towards me and I find it quite natural and easy to make them tremble with laughter. Kids are an easy crowd. I actually would welcome meeting her daughter to test my 'clown' skills on her. Throw out a few verses of the "Banana-fana" song, you have 'em eating out of the palm of your hand. I've never dated a mom before, so this would be a first for me. Could be interesting.
> 
> And yeah, hell no. The furthest thing from my mind would be to try to act like a dad. They feel way more comfortable if you take on the friend role. This way, they tell you things they wouldn't even tell their mom. Hee hee. I already have direct experience with my sister's kids as the 'fun uncle.' Hours upon hours of babysitting under my belt. So I'm already quite experienced with children just that age.


Sounds like you don't have anything to worry about then, uncle Jin! Should be a no-brainer for you.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I agree with you, Jin. But just so you know that I wasn't blowing smoke at you, here's the web page on AN's site where they say that you don't need to add CalMag to their base nutes:
> 
> http://advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/sensi_cal_grow_bloom/sensi_cal_grow_bloom_faq_nutrient_facts.php
> 
> The second question of their FAQ there gives their answer. But of course you have to take everything on their web site with a grain of salt. And I saw how nicely your plants grew. Seeing is believing.


Well I think this is the perfect opportunity to respond with my praise for Advanced Nutrients. I would also like to present my praise in relation to the framework of the age old flush/no flush argument.

White ash. This is something I actually remember saying to a shop manager sometime in the past. "You have to flush thoroughly to get that clean burning white ash." So wrong. I didn't flush one bit, and this crop is the best tasting marijuana I've ever grown and smoked. What? He's gonna say that now? I'm not just casually throwing out superlatives on a whim I assure you. This OG exhales with the stiff, heavy OG burn, but the smoke is more like a sweet anesthetic vapor than marijuana smoke. In short, taste is through the roof. Perfect lemon-fuel sting. 





But how is this? My plants must be loaded with 'chemicals.' How can it taste good? How can it burn clean? Answer? The plant doesn't 'store chemicals.' The plant is the plant. Chemicals are broken down by the plant on a microscopic level at root absorption. Again, there are no 'chemicals' that need to be flushed out of the plant. When you're flushing, you're just washing your roots and starving the plants upstairs. No 'flushing of chemicals' is occuring. Running plain water flushes is ONLY for buildup prevention between water changes. You got a problem with that, flushers? I'm right here! I was born for this fight!

So if it's not the flush, what makes my bud taste good and burn perfectly? I credit this to nothing other than the robust grow environment and the NPK balance of the AN Sensi line...again NOT flushing. I mean, that's proof enough for me right there to end the argument once and for all, but I know it won't even put a tiny dent in the argument... probably won't even scratch the paint.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Sounds like you don't have anything to worry about then, uncle Jin! Should be a no-brainer for you.


Yeah, I don't refer to myself as "Uncle Jin" in many of my posts for nothing. I'm actually an uncle... but never one of a monkey...most of the time.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

The most viewed journal started in 2011. Thanks to you all for reading! You little pervs, you.


----------



## frotastic (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Jin I seriously love your tahoe og! It looks super delicious, and to have 10 oz's...I'm so jealous!!

I had a question about the genetics, because you mentioned PO and I'm also in socal and got some cuts from PO about 6 weeks ago. Were your tahoe cuts from PO, cause I thought you said cheeze gave you the cuts (or I guess did cheeze get them from PO?). I'm just curious because I'm growing some tahoe cuts from PO and I'm wondering if they are the same genetics as the ones you grew. Although my setup isn't nearly as dialed in as yours (I'm kind of a newbie), it would be nice to know what I might expect for my tahoe cuts-

Thanks and grow on! Can't wait to see the next round!


----------



## WeJuana (Dec 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Three bladed leaves are associated with clones reverting to veg. Did you have any problem with light schedule or leaks?



If its not either of these, it could potentially be a molybdenum deficiency that causes the retarted leaf growth.

Great grow Jin!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin I seriously love your tahoe og! It looks super delicious, and to have 10 oz's...I'm so jealous!!
> 
> I had a question about the genetics, because you mentioned PO and I'm also in socal and got some cuts from PO about 6 weeks ago. Were your tahoe cuts from PO, cause I thought you said cheeze gave you the cuts (or I guess did cheeze get them from PO?). I'm just curious because I'm growing some tahoe cuts from PO and I'm wondering if they are the same genetics as the ones you grew. Although my setup isn't nearly as dialed in as yours (I'm kind of a newbie), it would be nice to know what I might expect for my tahoe cuts-
> 
> Thanks and grow on! Can't wait to see the next round!


Thank you! Yeah, then you pretty much have the same thing on your hands that I just grew. They like mild nutes and calmag. Keep a sharp eye out for PM in early flower.



WeJuana said:


> If its not either of these, it could potentially be a molybdenum deficiency that causes the retarted leaf growth.
> 
> Great grow Jin!


That's totally geek science. I don't even know what that means, but I believe you. Lol.


----------



## frotastic (Dec 31, 2011)

Yay! Now if only I had the same setup as you...well at least I have good genetics so hopefully I won't mess it up too badly

And as for the PM...ugh...I wonder if there's some magic trick I'm missing or if an OG will get PM no matter how much air circulation and ventilation you have? It has begun, despite putting more fans in my grow room, and luckily I have some serenade from last grow. I've used serenade in the past and it has worked well for me. Glad to hear you also had good results using it even late in flower - some people think that because the serenade stinks super badly then that means the bud will taste bad too, but it's not true!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I don't refer to myself as "Uncle Jin" in many of my posts for nothing. I'm actually an uncle... but never one of a monkey...most of the time.


Hey Uncie Jin, please poke your head back in my journal and see if I'm on the right track.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

frotastic said:


> Yay! Now if only I had the same setup as you...well at least I have good genetics so hopefully I won't mess it up too badly
> 
> And as for the PM...ugh...I wonder if there's some magic trick I'm missing or if an OG will get PM no matter how much air circulation and ventilation you have? It has begun, despite putting more fans in my grow room, and luckily I have some serenade from last grow. I've used serenade in the past and it has worked well for me. Glad to hear you also had good results using it even late in flower - some people think that because the serenade stinks super badly then that means the bud will taste bad too, but it's not true!
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


You're welcome. Just be patient with those and keep the PM under control with the Serenade. If it keeps coming back (and it will), try not to get frustrated and keep spraying. Try to wait at least a good five days between heavy soaks, but you can give light touch ups where you spot it here and there in between. It's an up-hill battle all the way, but the end result is well worth it. My harvest is smaller than what I'm used to, but this is the easily the dankest I've grown... with just a few pesky tiny PM'd bud leaves that are easily trimmed away.

And YES! Growers do not be afraid to use Serenade liberally and directly on the buds! It will not affect odor or taste of the bud! I soaked, and I mean SOAKED, with serenade throughout and my buds smell and taste perfect.

Of course you can simply rinse the harvested buds in H202 solution if the problem gets out of hand. But it's always better to prevent the problem from becoming an infestation you have to rinse off after harvest. Letting the buds grow with that white powder shit caked all over them negatively impacts development and potency.

A note on future prevention:
I don't think there's anything you can do to absolutely guarantee no PM. But in the future I'll keep my dark temps a bit warmer, keep the grow area as sterile as possible, and cover my net pots... an easy preventative I haven't been doing for some reason. Good air circulation is a must as well obviously.



Purplestickeypunch said:


> Hey Uncie Jin, please poke your head back in my journal and see if I'm on the right track.


Okay.

edit:
Okay just got back from your journal. Great job. Rep.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 31, 2011)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin I seriously love your tahoe og! It looks super delicious, and to have 10 oz's...I'm so jealous!!
> 
> I had a question about the genetics, because you mentioned PO and I'm also in socal and got some cuts from PO about 6 weeks ago. Were your tahoe cuts from PO, cause I thought you said cheeze gave you the cuts (or I guess did cheeze get them from PO?). I'm just curious because I'm growing some tahoe cuts from PO and I'm wondering if they are the same genetics as the ones you grew. Although my setup isn't nearly as dialed in as yours (I'm kind of a newbie), it would be nice to know what I might expect for my tahoe cuts-
> 
> Thanks and grow on! Can't wait to see the next round!



YO dude. i live in the SFV and i too frequent progressive options. they are the best nursery around here. if you got a larry or tahoe og, its the original cut, like jin's, cheeze's or mine. 

make sure you have them dip all your cuttings before you go!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;RS_ux2H473I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_ux2H473I[/video]
Well the cure is setting in nicely at day 2. I burp for 30 minutes in the morning, and 30 minutes in the evening.
Flash off:






Flash on:


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;jKDPv3ZLDjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKDPv3ZLDjI[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought i'd drop in for a little update on my tahoe. 

these were taken just now. yours make mine look like shit!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> thought i'd drop in for a little update on my tahoe.
> View attachment 1966368View attachment 1966366View attachment 1966367View attachment 1966369
> these were taken just now. yours make mine look like shit!


Looking great, looking TAHOE.

Mine look good, but don't make you look like shit imo.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

So just as I said I would, I'm prepping things for an immediate reload of the system. I'm not even gonna bother cutting a new lid. I'll just sterilize everything and pop another two of Cheeze's clones in there. Yeah...


----------



## idontlikesociety (Dec 31, 2011)

No rest for the wicked, huh?
I hope you'll put a new journal for the new grow!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> No rest for the wicked, huh?
> I hope you'll put a new journal for the new grow!


Yeah, don't worry. I want to see if I can get more views next time. Lol.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Dec 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Looking great, looking TAHOE.
> 
> Mine look good, but don't make you look like shit imo.


haha thanks. yours just look way huger, at the same stage.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> haha thanks. yours just look way huger, at the same stage.


You'll be happy come harvest time.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 31, 2011)

nice job man, LordTHC hehe i'll post a full journal next grow, show u guys how quick my girl grows!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 31, 2011)

This San Fernando looks jamming. Nice shape and density.





I think I got it beat, though.






Okay, maybe I'm just trying to make myself look good with this one, but here's some Blackberry Kush:












"Tahoe OG Kush"





Tahoe OG Kush






"Tahoe OG Kush"





Tahoe OG Kush






"Tahoe OG Kush"





Tahoe OG Kush












This one looks pretty good.





Not as good as this, though.






Now I don't know why I even bothered with this one. I think this person kinda' fucked up.











Now are PO's cuts just that much better? Or is it me? Or is it both?


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 31, 2011)

man, start making calanders! u would make a killing! i'm sure my nug would look good in there somewhere! hey i noticed if i'm not holding my cam and i put in on a timer function, the cam focuses much better, will get a better cam soon, i rekon a 14mp will do nice

seriously man, come on u got some krankin photoshop or sumfin!! cause that shit looks like the wet dream i had when i was bout 14.

&#8203;Alien, and u know it, u were sent to our planet to grow weed, don't lie, own up, it's 2012 i can handle the truth!!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 1, 2012)

The real Anton:


----------



## lordjin (Jan 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> man, start making calanders! u would make a killing! i'm sure my nug would look good in there somewhere! hey i noticed if i'm not holding my cam and i put in on a timer function, the cam focuses much better, will get a better cam soon, i rekon a 14mp will do nice
> 
> seriously man, come on u got some krankin photoshop or sumfin!! cause that shit looks like the wet dream i had when i was bout 14.
> 
> &#8203;Alien, and u know it, u were sent to our planet to grow weed, don't lie, own up, it's 2012 i can handle the truth!!


Thanks, bro. I decided to skip getting drunk with a bunch of strangers and to ring in the New Year with system prepping instead. A wise move.

Just add water! And clones. All cleaned and sterilized. Ready to go again! Where's Cheeze?





I was in a hurry last time and setup took place like a chicken with its stoned head cut off. It was great taking my time. I got everything just so this time.





You gotta just keep growing to really get into the swing of things. When I sit around too long between grows, I forget little details of the optimal setup process, cleaning procedures and whatnot. Prepping the system fresh off a grow felt like reloading a gun. Smooth, efficient, well-oiled. I look forward to another dank OG to play with.

What will the good Cheeze man bring Jin next? Find out in my next journal! Coming soon!


----------



## frotastic (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Jin- awesome to see the setup is already back up and ready to go, and your cat anton is really f'ing cute (though still not as good as the fem-cult ladies that you post pics of)

I'm only just now starting to get into hydro, sort of (I'm growing in coco now but with hand-watering). And I was wondering if you think your aero setup (it is an aero setup right, or dwc or both?) makes a big difference in growth and quality and such or is it more that you have your own setup and gear so dialed in? I'm just wondering if I should start exploring hydro techniques, or if it's more about sticking with one setup and figuring it out

I'm so glad I stumbled upon this journal, it's more info than I've gotten from almost anything else, and also good to see other people who love good og kush (I should say really&#8203; good og kush)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 1, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin- awesome to see the setup is already back up and ready to go, and your cat anton is really f'ing cute (though still not as good as the fem-cult ladies that you post pics of)
> 
> I'm only just now starting to get into hydro, sort of (I'm growing in coco now but with hand-watering). And I was wondering if you think your aero setup (it is an aero setup right, or dwc or both?) makes a big difference in growth and quality and such or is it more that you have your own setup and gear so dialed in? I'm just wondering if I should start exploring hydro techniques, or if it's more about sticking with one setup and figuring it out
> 
> I'm so glad I stumbled upon this journal, it's more info than I've gotten from almost anything else, and also good to see other people who love good og kush (I should say really&#8203; good og kush)


Thanks, Fro.

I would say yes and yes.

It's my setup that cannibalizes dwc and lo pressure aero that gives me success. And yes, it's all about sticking to a certain thing you're comfortable with and mastering it. I don't know what it's like to hand water with coco, but I can say that my system of growing, while ultra fast and somewhat convenient in certain areas, can present problems if you're not careful about having everything just so. Which is not to say you couldn't do it. With a little care and attention, anyone can grow successfully in hydro imo.

I tell Anton that if here weren't so cute, I would have killed him a long time ago for peeing in my laundry bag (three times).


----------



## lordjin (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry, Cheeze, but it's been ready. I've made no secret of it that's for sure. So as the saying goes, he who snoozeth, loozeth.

My supermarket girl was the first. I laid a gram on her yesterday and checked on her just now. Her face positively lit up and her eyes popped wide when she saw me. Things like, "Oh my God, you have no idea..." and "Soooooo good" were said. Her expression said it all. That bit of shop Skywalker I gave her is the stuff that almost caused a panic attack. She liked it, but it didn't make her face light up like my Tahoe. But then I stressed the one hitter quitter warning this time, too.

So I guess my bud is okay... Lol.

Edit:
It seems like she likes me... But is it me or my bud? Lol.

Lucky girl. She won't find anything like that after visiting 100 shops in LA.


----------



## xcflash (Jan 2, 2012)

How did you cure your bud so quickly Jin? Do tell please...  There are so many different ways to cure I hear lol, but I want to hear yours because I know you care about your bud!  Right on!


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sure it'll just get 4x betterafter alonger cure, and thatall this excitingbuildup is just appetizers.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

xcflash said:


> How did you cure your bud so quickly Jin? Do tell please...  There are so many different ways to cure I hear lol, but I want to hear yours because I know you care about your bud!  Right on!


I think you may be asking how they dried so quickly (four days) as they're currently just at the beginning of curing. Or at least that's how I understand the terminology. It's been just three and a half days or so in the jars with burping and wow. I just had a long, hot, steaming shower and a shower never felt so good. It should be illegal. If I could somehow bottle the sensation of Tahoe OG Kush and a hot shower, I would be very rich, very quickly. So the bud is getting better each day. The high gets deeper and more euphoric. It's just starting to develop, really. I don't buy into Arjan's 4 month minimum hoo ha, but it does take a bit of time to reach prime.

But getting back to the quick dry time. Yeah, four days is a miracle, and I attribute it to the low humidity we've been having. I'm pretty close to the shore line but I was at 30% still, so I turned off the suction fans after the first 18 hours or so after cutting and hanging. I was thrilled. The stuff dried to a smokable state way sooner than I expected, giving me almost a week of Christmas break to smoke it. I'm very happy. Very, very happy. 

The stuff is a dream. No negative side-effects to speak of. None of the forgetfulness or stupidity commonly associated with weed. Really energetic and euphoric, makes you sociable and talkative... but it has a nice heavy crash to it that sends you into a mummy-like sleep... and you wake up the next day with that warm, fuzzy tingling in your legs, spine, and head as you reach for that bong to hit the wake and bake. Really good shit. I have to place this in my top ten all time... and I've been at it, shall we say, for quite a bit.

What I look for most in weed is exactly the thing even the best shop bud rarely gives me. And that's a mood-lift. More than just getting high or stoned, I really need that calming sense of well-being. Out of ten OG's from my shop, all ten will get me super high, but only one, maybe two in a good month, will give me that feeling of well-being. Mine has me singing songs and dancing little jigs as I walk down the street. You don't want to see the weird squirming I do in the shower... I'm not saying I'm the best fucking grower known to man, either... cuz I know that shop weed is dry and has been sitting around. Mine is fresh off the stem and micro-grown... you can't compare the two for those reasons alone.



C.Indica said:


> I'm sure it'll just get 4x betterafter alonger cure, and thatall this excitingbuildup is just appetizers.


Couldn't agree more. See above.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Hogmanay Jin!!! Hope 2012 brings all you want it too.

Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Happy Hogmanay Jin!!! Hope 2012 brings all you want it too.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks for that. I need all the help I can get.

I'm about to load a bowl. I would like to smoke it wishing you and yours a safe, prosperous New Year.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Load it and smoke it lad!!!!!! I am supposed to be back at work today, hahaha. Bloody miserable Dutch, if the public holidays land on a weekend then tuff shit, you don't get any days off during the week as compensation....so subsequently everyone has gone back to work (well most people who are forced to like my poor wife). That's why being your own boss pays off. My work for the day is done already, lol. Time for a bakey!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Load it and smoke it lad!!!!!! I am supposed to be back at work today, hahaha. Bloody miserable Dutch, if the public holidays land on a weekend then tuff shit, you don't get any days off during the week as compensation....so subsequently everyone has gone back to work (well most people who are forced to like my poor wife). That's why being your own boss pays off. My work for the day is done already, lol. Time for a bakey!


I'll race you to the bakery.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy new year buddy! im in a local biggest best bud contest. I thought you might appreciate one of the photo entrys.
My picture is my plant with bob marley in the background. Can Bob Marley beat out this naked girl.. ???? lol.. i have to wait a fuckin month of voting to find out. Believe it or not im actauly ahead right now...lol... with 3 votes.. she has 2. lmao.. 
Congratulations on a superb harvest.
peace
ambz


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy new year buddy! im in a local biggest best bud contest. I thought you might appreciate one of the photo entrys.
> My picture is my plant with bob marley in the background. Can Bob Marley beat out this naked girl.. ???? lol.. i have to wait a fuckin month of voting to find out. Believe it or not im actauly ahead right now...lol... with 3 votes.. she has 2. lmao..
> Congratulations on a superb harvest.
> peace
> ambz


Thanks, Amber.

Where do I vote for you? I already voted for you in that other photo contest. I'm pretty sure you won that one without my help, tho.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

Sometimes garbage is amusing.
[video=youtube_share;Vy7WWRyQYp0]http://youtu.be/Vy7WWRyQYp0[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

Another great harvest!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi JIn, What happened to the picture? It was up there when i posted it. Did you see it? 
Thanks for the support and for voting for me on the club600 photo contest, I got second prize which ended up being even better than the first place.
. I think it will be best to wait until the very last minute to cast a vote for me in my new contest...as these month long voting contests can be very funny.lol. And i think if i get all my votes in at the last minute its really the way to make sure i win.lol. 
so lets keep in touch. are you ready to start another grow or are you taking a break. ? take care and enjoy your bountiful harvest. all your hard work and dedication has paid off.congratualtions. cheers amber


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi JIn, What happened to the picture? It was up there when i posted it. Did you see it?
> Thanks for the support and for voting for me on the club600 photo contest, I got second prize which ended up being even better than the first place.
> . I think it will be best to wait until the very last minute to cast a vote for me in my new contest...as these month long voting contests can be very funny.lol. And i think if i get all my votes in at the last minute its really the way to make sure i win.lol.
> so lets keep in touch. are you ready to start another grow or are you taking a break. ? take care and enjoy your bountiful harvest. all your hard work and dedication has paid off.congratualtions. cheers amber


What picture? I didn't see any picture. Do re-post.

In answer to your question, yes I'm taking a break. Is a three day break long enough for you? Lol. Say hello to Larry OG. My new journal will be up in a moment.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 2, 2012)

Who's the stunner on theleft?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Who's the stunner on theleft?


Tahoe again. New journal up.

Attention! New Larry and Tahoe Journal up! See first sig.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy ny Jin......tahoe smoking time to start 2012. I yielded 23.3 grams using my organic set up but harvested a little early at 54 days. Everything else I was growing finished fast so I didn't want to go forever. Here's a bud shot. Cheers


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

The Mantis said:


> Happy ny Jin......tahoe smoking time to start 2012. I yielded 23.3 grams using my organic set up but harvested a little early at 54 days. Everything else I was growing finished fast so I didn't want to go forever. Here's a bud shot. Cheers



Love them crystals. How does she smoke?


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Love them crystals. How does she smoke?


Really nice so far. Very strong and good tasting and it's only been a few days since harvest - def has that og taste and high. Once she sits in the jar for a few days it should get even better. I'm happy and making some clones to veg and grow now. I'm thinking of trying a screen, super crop, and maybe just fim'ing to see which yields better. How is yours? Good yield/quality overall?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

The Mantis said:


> Really nice so far. Very strong and good tasting and it's only been a few days since harvest - def has that og taste and high. Once she sits in the jar for a few days it should get even better. I'm happy and making some clones to veg and grow now. I'm thinking of trying a screen, super crop, and maybe just fim'ing to see which yields better. How is yours? Good yield/quality overall?


Please don't ask me if my stuff is good unless you're wearing a barf bag around your neck. I don't want to make you sick. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Jan 3, 2012)

My larry OG cut is one of my favs and Ive got some elite strains.Heres a few pics of her,you will love ever pheno Ive ran across so far.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr.Therapy Man 2 said:


> View attachment 1971653View attachment 1971659View attachment 1971672My larry OG cut is one of my favs and Ive got some elite strains.Heres a few pics of her,you will love ever pheno Ive ran across so far.


Oh, fuck! Hey, Cheeze! Check out this monster shit. I think that Tahoe cut is in trouble.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

I skipped the wake and bake to let my tolerance level off. Well, I came home from work and feel like this Tahoe is hitting me proper for the first time. Like, wow, man... totally. Getting stronger.
[video=youtube;p_ujVaXAJnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_ujVaXAJnw[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2012)

Well here's the latest morning report.

I'm feeling the most penetrating high to date.

I think what takes time to develop in the cure is that sense of euphoria. It was kicking my ass plenty right off the stem when dry, but it's really starting to develop its character now. The 'body tingles' have really developed into a fine-tuned vibration that moves around your entire body. A heavily sedated calm films your head, but you can still very much function in society. 

My supermarket girl told me she had some brownies the other day that were really strong, but they made her paranoid. She told me that she could hardly wait to see me because my stuff only brings her joy. That's what she said.

I can hardly wait to grow more. Oh, wait, I already am. Sweet.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 6, 2012)

Keep bonsai m ums!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Keep bonsai m ums!


Shit, now you're egging me on to start cloning? It's been something on my mind for a while, too. Damn you.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 7, 2012)

Its been kinda muggy out lately jinmuscle...
Culver city is a lil more humid than eagle rock...
I will post the humidity if you want..
Your rh shouldnt be to far off...
But with your lights on most of the day u should be good..
Those first few weeks of floweringare the ones that get us...
Its up to u to control it.. i know im gona this run...








Temp. | Dew Point
48 | 44
61 | 47
54 | 42
49 | 37
Wind
2 mph NNE
5 mph East
4 mph West
6 mph NE
Humidity
84%
59%
66%
63%
Chance of Precip.
0%
0%
0%
0%
Cloud Cover
95%
10%
10%
5%
Conditions
Fog
Clear
Clear
Clear
Sunrise & Sunset
6:59 AM
4:59 PM





 


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Its been kinda muggy out lately jinmuscle...
> Culver city is a lil more humid than eagle rock...
> I will post the humidity if you want..
> Your rh shouldnt be to far off...
> ...


I'll do all I can this round. The warmer dark temps along with a cleaner grow area will help.

These clones are much better, bro. And I didn't fuck up by using old rocks this time... No yellowing, just powerful rooting. I guarantee a bigger yield... and maybe even slightly better quality. I really consider this first Tahoe run just practice. If and when I yield bigger and better quality on my second attempt, I'll think about spreading it around back at PO a little bit.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 8, 2012)

(I love this photo,,)
Seriously, all you need is a space to put it, a 6" Clamp Worklight,
a 13w-40w CFL (5000k-6500k bulb)
They're fine on 24/0,
but if You can egt a timer, they like 18/6 or 20/4 better.
And a fan.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> View attachment 1981279
> (I love this photo,,)
> Seriously, all you need is a space to put it, a 6" Clamp Worklight,
> a 13w-40w CFL (5000k-6500k bulb)
> ...


Wow, look at that stalk. What is that?


----------



## solanero (Jan 8, 2012)

Wanted to run this one by ya.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

solanero said:


> Wanted to run this one by ya.


Oh, hey. Hi, buddy. How have you been?

Looks like you've been busy. Just a few more crystals this time?

Great work!


----------



## grimrefer420 (Jan 8, 2012)

was hopeing to order some tahoe og and larry og seeds herd nothing but good things on them and ur tahoe looks awsome not a huge producer but supose to be some killer smoke how was the high of urs??? and any other reconmendations on some killer strains??


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

grimrefer420 said:


> was hopeing to order some tahoe og and larry og seeds herd nothing but good things on them and ur tahoe looks awsome not a huge producer but supose to be some killer smoke how was the high of urs??? and any other reconmendations on some killer strains??


The high is amazing and continues to develop with each day of cure. I just took a walk to a local Greek cafe for a gyro. It's an amazing, dream-like high. You feel pleasant vibrations in your body, and you feel easy and comfortable among crowds of people. No paranoia.

Recommendations? Make sure it has OG in front of the name.

But again, this is the cut I'm talking about. The depth of this high is directly indicative of years and years of breeding only the best traits into these genetics. The seed OG's I've never grown, so I can only speculate.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Getting better every day. What's crazy is that as much fun as I've had already, I haven't truly felt this weed yet.


----------



## grimrefer420 (Jan 8, 2012)

ok thanks for the reply cant wait to see how ur lary og turns out hope fully as good as the tahoe if not beter good luk


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

grimrefer420 said:


> ok thanks for the reply cant wait to see how ur lary og turns out hope fully as good as the tahoe if not beter good luk


Thank you. I'm sure it'll turn out okay.


----------



## solanero (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey bud,

Yep , been busy, stayin out o trouble and playin with plants. Love your OG . I'll pop back in around chop time. Peace


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 8, 2012)

That was my old Lemon Skunk bonsai mother.S
She died while I was outof town for christmas..

I've got to reconstruct her now.


----------



## Broomlighter (Jan 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I know exactly how much they'll charge patients if they buy it from me. 65.00 for 3.5 to 4 grams. 75.00 for 5 grams. The thing is, they always, and I mean ALWAYS, try to low-ball you on the wholesale side of 200 per zip. That might be fine for some nooby shwag, but with stuff like this Tahoe, 200 would be like giving it away. The only way I'll consider it would be if a club offered 300 per zip as a donation. And as good as this stuff is, these LA shops are stingy, and I know they wouldn't give me that. So I keep all for Jin. Yay.
> 
> Edit:
> You wouldn't believe some of these LA shop people. Even when my stuff far outshines their top menu item under the magnifying light, they still shake their heads and try to low-ball me. I'm not sure I want to even put up with that bullshit this time around. Maybe another grow when I've harvested more. I'm still learning about this type of cut I'm working with, so I'm sure I'll harvest more next time.



THIS!! This right here is one of the main reasons I left the game. Most shops in LA began over looking quality to grab some ridiculously unrealistic deals on the wholesale end. To them its not about the quality; all they want are certain strains that are mediocre, passable and that will expand their profit margin. The proliferation and over saturation of shops in LA within the last 4 years corrupt the market and killed off your average Joe's sense of quality allowing shop owners to take advantage. Now I'll give some shops the benefit of the doubt. Some owners opened up with the idea of becoming rich and have very little understanding of the culture, and some others had to compete with shops setting a high bar for donation price forcing them to degrade their quality. I commend the few shops that are keeping it real and really want to see this whole thing progress, but those shops seem few and far between. 

With grow journals like yours Jin I remain optimistic about where this culture is going. It shows me there are still people out there pushing it forward, and breaking boundaries with growing. Although I haven't tried any, I can tell your OG's are up there among the giants. I hope prosperous things for you in the future and hope you keep yourself getting better and better.

PS. I totally wanna try that Tahoe


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I shit you not. This is the doctor who writes my recs. She models part time for fun. I communicated with her via Model Mayhem for a while and we actually talked about shooting. When I was in her office yesterday to renew, I was gonna mention that I'm the photographer guy from Model Mayem she was communicating with for a while. But I kept it quiet because I was in a hurry to get out of there. She's such a sweet lady, and her delicate beauty is something to behold in person.


Jin, isn't this dr.patel in Hollywood? I got my rec from her!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Jin, isn't this dr.patel in Hollywood? I got my rec from her!


That is indeed the lovely Dr. Patel.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

Broomlighter said:


> THIS!! This right here is one of the main reasons I left the game. Most shops in LA began over looking quality to grab some ridiculously unrealistic deals on the wholesale end. To them its not about the quality; all they want are certain strains that are mediocre, passable and that will expand their profit margin. The proliferation and over saturation of shops in LA within the last 4 years corrupt the market and killed off your average Joe's sense of quality allowing shop owners to take advantage. Now I'll give some shops the benefit of the doubt. Some owners opened up with the idea of becoming rich and have very little understanding of the culture, and some others had to compete with shops setting a high bar for donation price forcing them to degrade their quality. I commend the few shops that are keeping it real and really want to see this whole thing progress, but those shops seem few and far between.
> 
> With grow journals like yours Jin I remain optimistic about where this culture is going. It shows me there are still people out there pushing it forward, and breaking boundaries with growing. Although I haven't tried any, I can tell your OG's are up there among the giants. I hope prosperous things for you in the future and hope you keep yourself getting better and better.
> 
> PS. I totally wanna try that Tahoe


Wow, an RIU member who really speaks my language! Where have you been lurking all this time?

Absolutely. When I first starting germinating seeds in my cabinet, I had dreams of my own plantation one day, but GEEZ! The over-abundance of shops really did take the integrity out of some of these places. I'm all for the little guy growing super-dank in a corner of his home. This is where the really good weed is. I just buy from the shops in a pinch (when I've smoked all my harvest). I've started another two right away this time to avoid that nightmare.

Thank you for reading my stuff (and getting it). I look forward to expanding with my own website soon.

bTW, My weed gets me so high I feel like a day-dreamin' kid again.


----------



## Broomlighter (Jan 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow, an RIU member who really speaks my language! Where have you been lurking all this time?
> 
> Absolutely. When I first starting germinating seeds in my cabinet, I had dreams of my own plantation one day, but GEEZ! The over-abundance of shops really did take the integrity out of some of these places. I'm all for the little guy growing super-dank in a corner of his home. This is where the really good weed is. I just buy from the shops in a pinch (when I've smoked all my harvest). I've started another two right away this time to avoid that nightmare.
> 
> ...



Ha, you won't be seeing me on this forum post much (or any forum for that matter), but I had to comment on that specific post because you stated something that's been bothering me for a couple of years. It's really nice to know that there are people that get it. It's sad when you have friends that come to you with some herb and hype it up like its Gods gift to the universe when in reality its mediocre, maybe has a decent smell, and a a little bit of frost to make it seem legit.

Shit I still dream of even growing a couple plants myself, but to no others fault but my own I still live with the folks and don't want to risk anything happening to them (Sherman Oaks has some nosy neighbors). Still though I'm trying to learn without the actual hands on and your journal has helped me grasp more of an understanding of the process and I can't wait to see you set up your website.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

Broomlighter said:


> Ha, you won't be seeing me on this forum post much (or any forum for that matter), but I had to comment on that specific post because you stated something that's been bothering me for a couple of years. It's really nice to know that there are people that get it. It's sad when you have friends that come to you with some herb and hype it up like its Gods gift to the universe when in reality its mediocre, maybe has a decent smell, and a a little bit of frost to make it seem legit.
> 
> Shit I still dream of even growing a couple plants myself, but to no others fault but my own I still live with the folks and don't want to risk anything happening to them (Sherman Oaks has some nosy neighbors). Still though I'm trying to learn without the actual hands on and your journal has helped me grasp more of an understanding of the process and I can't wait to see you set up your website.


Much thanks for reading.

Did you catch that last part, Sleeze?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Jan 9, 2012)

I 2 agree with you and bromlighter, i'm the little guy growin 1 dank plant in the corner of my house in a tent !! i grow it cause i'm sick of crap weed. 

Oh btw i harvested last night check ma thread


----------



## lordjin (Jan 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I 2 agree with you and bromlighter, i'm the little guy growin 1 dank plant in the corner of my house in a tent !! i grow it cause i'm sick of crap weed.
> 
> Oh btw i harvested last night check ma thread


Everyone should grow their own. The world would be a better place.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 10, 2012)

Broomlighter said:


> THIS!! This right here is one of the main reasons I left the game. Most shops in LA began over looking quality to grab some ridiculously unrealistic deals on the wholesale end. To them its not about the quality; all they want are certain strains that are mediocre, passable and that will expand their profit margin. The proliferation and over saturation of shops in LA within the last 4 years corrupt the market and killed off your average Joe's sense of quality allowing shop owners to take advantage. Now I'll give some shops the benefit of the doubt. Some owners opened up with the idea of becoming rich and have very little understanding of the culture, and some others had to compete with shops setting a high bar for donation price forcing them to degrade their quality. I commend the few shops that are keeping it real and really want to see this whole thing progress, but those shops seem few and far between.
> 
> With grow journals like yours Jin I remain optimistic about where this culture is going. It shows me there are still people out there pushing it forward, and breaking boundaries with growing. Although I haven't tried any, I can tell your OG's are up there among the giants. I hope prosperous things for you in the future and hope you keep yourself getting better and better.
> 
> PS. I totally wanna try that Tahoe


Your definately on to it man... and understand the state of affairs in socal...

Its a viscouis cycle...
Patients want medicine at a low price... unfortunately this leads to bigger scale grows ,more nutes, and ultimately musclized chicken meds..

Living in this microwave society , people want more , at a cheaper rate.....Fast!
and if one shop charges more than 60 or 70 an eighth...its offf with their heads....
So what has your friendly neighborhood, shop owner grower done for ya???
He/ she tried to figure out a way to give more bag for your buck... while totally jepordizing quality !

I dont mind personally ...cause i know where to get great meds at a descent price...
Just sucks when the consitstancy is so off ...your left gambling ....with the risk of waisting extra dough for u guessed it... the same crap on the mid grade section... across the street ..thats less...

The real issue now is getting medicine for the ones who need it ...(by getting safe mold ,chemical , pestecide free cannibis to patients who reallly need... not just some potent smoke for people who only want the finest ...)
There are many out there that dont have the means to get it even at lower rates..
And are forced to smoke schwag or shake and get headaches....
This is the reason this is happening...

I dont have this problem^^^^


----------



## lordjin (Jan 10, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Your definately on to it man... and understand the state of affairs in socal...
> 
> Its a viscouis cycle...
> Patients want medicine at a low price... unfortunately this leads to bigger scale grows ,more nutes, and ultimately musclized chicken meds..
> ...


It's all about quality. My face is still vibrating from my wake and bake. It's almost 6pm. That's quality.


----------



## Broomlighter (Jan 10, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Your definately on to it man... and understand the state of affairs in socal...
> 
> Its a viscouis cycle...
> Patients want medicine at a low price... unfortunately this leads to bigger scale grows ,more nutes, and ultimately musclized chicken meds..
> ...


You know it's kind of interesting seeing this happen. It seems like any system that grows too large becomes unsustainable and ends up degrading itself to pander to the masses. I see it in the marijuana game, I see it in the music scene, I see it in the dance scene, the political spectrum, and financial markets. Once balance is lost in any system (complex or not) it becomes volatile then ends up either getting lucky and surviving or suffers almost irreversible damage.

Dammit I think I got a little too philosophical for myself.


----------



## solanero (Jan 11, 2012)

If i may ask of you 2 questions. First, do you flush your plants before harvest, and secondly ,if i was thinking about flushing, judging by these pics , should i be starting to flush now? I think i'm at 6 weeks +/- a few days.(i gotta start writing this stuff down) Can you tell ?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 11, 2012)

that girl is super frosty, wat strain is it


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

solanero said:


> If i may ask of you 2 questions. First, do you flush your plants before harvest, and secondly ,if i was thinking about flushing, judging by these pics , should i be starting to flush now? I think i'm at 6 weeks +/- a few days.(i gotta start writing this stuff down) Can you tell ?


Before I answer, let me congratulate you on that trichome structure. Impressive.

Now you're a soil grower, no? I would say you should let it go for another week to week and a half. You should probably think about running clean water for the last week or so.

But again, I'm not a soil grower, so am only giving advice based on what I've heard said by soilers. I don't believe in flushing for hydro anymore, but I do think it is a different story for soil.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

Broomlighter said:


> You know it's kind of interesting seeing this happen. It seems like any system that grows too large becomes unsustainable and ends up degrading itself to pander to the masses. I see it in the marijuana game, I see it in the music scene, I see it in the dance scene, the political spectrum, and financial markets. Once balance is lost in any system (complex or not) it becomes volatile then ends up either getting lucky and surviving or suffers almost irreversible damage.
> 
> Dammit I think I got a little too philosophical for myself.


Well, at least you didn't get into thermodynamics and entropy.

If you want to get philosophical about anything, you're doing it in the right thread.


----------



## solanero (Jan 11, 2012)

Just so i understand ,you figure about another wk&/half until its mature? so i should start to flush now. Or wait wk&/half then flush for a week? The first one right? And yyes i'm a soil grower(soil/coco mix)
To the fella who asked - that is either green crack or aliendog- they were gifted to me and the fella forgot which was which. The other one is'nt nearly as snowy but the colas are alot thicker. Whichever this one is has gorgeous tops,lots of tric but dense ,spaced out buds. This is my first time with a plant that grows this way. i was afraid it was something i did. Maybe it was. Here's another shot where you might be able to see how she grows. Not the best focus though . i'll taks somemore tonite maybe. Thanks


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

solanero said:


> Just so i understand ,you figure about another wk&/half until its mature? so i should start to flush now. Or wait wk&/half then flush for a week? The first one right? And yyes i'm a soil grower(soil/coco mix)
> To the fella who asked - that is either green crack or aliendog- they were gifted to me and the fella forgot which was which. The other one is'nt nearly as snowy but the colas are alot thicker. Whichever this one is has gorgeous tops,lots of tric but dense ,spaced out buds. This is my first time with a plant that grows this way. i was afraid it was something i did. Maybe it was. Here's another shot where you might be able to see how she grows. Not the best focus though . i'll taks somemore tonite maybe. Thanks


Wow, look at those crystals. You should post a pic of her in my "Beat my Bud" thread.

I would begin whatever your flush process is very soon...maybe in the next week, then ride it out with plain water until harvest. So yeah, closer to the first one.

But again, I am not a soiler, so if anyone out there can give more info, please don't be shy.


----------



## solanero (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh no no sir, i have no intention or desire to 'beat' you at anything. It was only your knowledge and appreciation that was sought. I know that you do have a true appreciation of this hobby we all share. I tip my growers hat to ya bud. I got a few real good 1s' tonite and also a better shot that shows her tops with not a whole lot underneath, thats' what i was trying to explain before.
I would gladly give you a peice of her and i'm sure you would grow one huge tric monster Peace

This is a re-re edit- After some research(here) i believe that this is an Aliendawg . Without a doubt
also so i don't keep walking all over YOUR thread , i may start another of my own so i can keep up on whatever, cool


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

solanero said:


> Oh no no sir, i have no intention or desire to 'beat' you at anything. It was only your knowledge and appreciation that was sought. I know that you do have a true appreciation of this hobby we all share. I tip my growers hat to ya bud. I got a few real good 1s' tonite and also a better shot that shows her tops with not a whole lot underneath, thats' what i was trying to explain before.
> I would gladly give you a peice of her and i'm sure you would grow one huge tric monster Peace


Lovin' this new work you're doing. I like it when I can throw compliments not just to be nice, but because it's true.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Lorjin! and others!!! i got my grow journal going now, would love some subscribers ey!!

cya legends


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey Lorjin! and others!!! i got my grow journal going now, would love some subscribers ey!!
> 
> cya legends


You mean these fuzz-muppets? Yeah, these are a trip. Everyone should have a look.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 12, 2012)

Who grow those hairy phalic beasts?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Who grow those hairy phalic beasts?


Flowamasta.


----------



## frettfreak (Jan 13, 2012)

was flipping through this thread cause i have this strain going right now. Nicley done man!! a TRUE og will always come out like that and those look bomb!! You got a few super huge cola's at the top of a few of those!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

frettfreak said:


> was flipping through this thread cause i have this strain going right now. Nicley done man!! a TRUE og will always come out like that and those look bomb!! You got a few super huge cola's at the top of a few of those!


Music to my ears, OG grower.


----------



## solanero (Jan 14, 2012)

So, i did start a new journal , & invite you to have a peek. Should be the first link in my sig. If i remember how to do this again.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

solanero said:


> So, i did start a new journal , & invite you to have a peek. Should be the first link in my sig. If i remember how to do this again.


Yeah! Grow, grow, grow!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

Some killer buds he has, i sub'd up


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Some killer buds he has, i sub'd up


I'm Sub-human.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 15, 2012)

so since your buds are all cured and the threads come to an end...
I wanted to post up the message from my hero.......lol... 
The guy who made louie what it is today... 
kinda sheds light on the whole og thing... and shows why your meds are that much better than the shops...

Mind u ...this guy runs 4 shops...
hope u dont mind...

"wassap chezy

louie the 13th.......ur gonna be disappointed. 

it is just a renamed og kush that was floating in the san fernando valley among a group of growers for the longest time. 
i got the cut back 13yrs ago. from a friend that had it for 4 years n the person that gave it to him had it for about 10yrs. 

this is a really old cut. when i got it and got the end product i was like damn some of the best stuff i have ever had. shortly a year after (i been growing for 2 years before i got the cut) i showed my friend who gave me the cut (more like paid lol i wont get into the details) he said this can't be the same plant i gave u. usually small buds n not to dense. well we got softball to baseball sized nugs with great density. we unleashed the potential what this cut can do. our growing an enironment conditions where much better than most. we had a superior product that most didn't know how to replicate at the time. 

all the herb was going to strip clubs an the entertainment industry an the SFV. about 5yrs ago a friend approached me an told me a club wanted to buy all i had....i laughed it off. i just told them they dont even know how much we have etc for them to assume they can just pick it all up etc. so i never met with the club but my friend was supplying the club with it. a few months go by and he said dude the guy at the club really want to meet ya. so i was like fine. it was --- they asked me how much do i usually have etc and will i have a constant supply. i told em just tell me how much u need a week etc and i'll tell you if i can handle it etc. they told me their needs and i met them 5x fold lol. so they asked if it went to any club at all. i told em the cut is vended to clubs but not by me or my circle. other circles are but theie quality an characteristics are not the same as ours....svc said we know we been dealing with them but everyone comes back just for yours and we want to know if we can get it tested and dub it. i told em i dont care what they call it. 

the birth of louie the 13th!! that is it. nothing more but an un molested well taken cared of og kush that was under a certain formula of nutes.

now u can find stuff thats close to what you had back in the day. i'll tell you most of the time why its hard to find that same thing u had back in the day. we changed our style an the nute company changed formulas. we been experimenting to try to get the characterics back but it's so tough there are so many combinations of nutes and mediums we said fuck it. we going for mass weight now. and that we have.

growers hitting 2 to 2.9 pounds per 1k light, it's no longer about quality but weight. but from time to time there is a few of us that let our personal grows hit shops usually at --- or -----. only a few know about that formula and environment needs to get it like that but it only produces 1.5-1.8 pounds per 1k. thats y hardly anyone wants to use that formula. 

reason why we changed our flagship name was to many shops were claiming they had the best louie etc an i was tired of it an well just dubbed it ----- ----- since i was the supply of louie. an i know where it went to an where it didn't. 

--- does have the cut but we are no longer working with them. their grower (-----) isnt as consistant of a grower. they have changing enironments all the time so its hard to perfect. but they will have good batches an eh batches. 

we have manipulated this cut to have diff characters. one location will make it for cerebal while another location will make it for pain. 

thats y you have 

-------
-----------
-------- ----
------


etc this is all the same cut.....just diff style and diff medium and nutes and lenth of crop. this plant can be rdy at 8weeks or as long as 11weeks. 

8 week cerebal stoney effect
11week pain and couch lock an goodnight!! 

there are so many names that this cut has been given its retarded and i dont support it but the people i was working with at the time decided this. if it was me i would just be og kush but then there would be 5 og kushes on the board and people will get confused etc.

i know your a reputable person on boards.....if you would keep this confidential

it all stemmed down to when we started we were not as commercial.....now that it's been some time....its so big now that it's hard to duplicate because the true masters are not even growing it anymore....they are just supervising. 

hope this helps buddy.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> so since your buds are all cured and the threads come to an end...
> I wanted to post up the message from my hero.......lol...
> The guy who made louie what it is today...
> kinda sheds light on the whole og thing... and shows why your meds are that much better than the shops...
> ...


That's some pretty deep OG shit. Thanks, man. You post great information on my threads.

Why don't you stop by with Sarah Silverman sometime? You're not gonna wait until this grow is done are you, you bad boy?


----------



## spex420 (Jan 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're a sad little man that shoots defenseless animals for your sick, sexual gratification.
> 
> ATTENTION RIU: Anyone who shoots defenseless animals for sport is an automatic douche.
> 
> ...


just stepped in on your journal was doing some back tracking and stumbled upon this i just wanna start by saying dude. you are my fucking hero thats how you troll a troll. but hey you didnt need to make the kid cry 

awsome journal +rep stay high


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

spex420 said:


> just stepped in on your journal was doing some back tracking and stumbled upon this i just wanna start by saying dude. you are my fucking hero thats how you troll a troll. but hey you didnt need to make the kid cry
> 
> awsome journal +rep stay high


I can't believe it. Someone actually liked my Flame Masterpiece?

Lol. Thanks! Rep for that.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 15, 2012)

i liked your flame masterpeice too...lol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> i liked your flame masterpeice too...lol


Cheeze, you're a great guy.


----------



## spex420 (Jan 15, 2012)

yea haha i got a kick outta that i thought the part about the sody bottle was funny stuff the concept being if your bud is crap it doesnt matter how big it is a single bud the size of the lid could potentially get you higher then the whole soda bottle bud if grown to your standards


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

spex420 said:


> yea haha i got a kick outta that i thought the part about the sody bottle was funny stuff the concept being if your bud is crap it doesnt matter how big it is a single bud the size of the lid could potentially get you higher then the whole soda bottle bud if grown to your standards


You're bad. I like you.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 16, 2012)

UNSUBSCRIBED
AHHHHHHHHHH
(Catch you at the Louie thread, sorry I'm late!)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> UNSUBSCRIBED
> AHHHHHHHHHH
> (Catch you at the Louie thread, sorry I'm late!)


You mean the Larry thread right? You're not cheating on me, are you C?


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 16, 2012)

(Larry)


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 17, 2012)

don't know if u got a chance to see my outdoory yet, i'm so happy with her 'frost condition' !!!
I'm kinda blown away actually, can't wait.......reminds me of your tahoe everytime i see it, i know i know NOT the tahoe  i'm a proud father of my frosty girl!!
hope you don't mind butting in with a pic again!! like i said, just proud! she's gonna let me smoke all my troubles away....goodbye cramps


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> don't know if u got a chance to see my outdoory yet, i'm so happy with her 'frost condition' !!!
> I'm kinda blown away actually, can't wait.......reminds me of your tahoe everytime i see it, i know i know NOT the tahoe  i'm a proud father of my frosty girl!!
> hope you don't mind butting in with a pic again!! like i said, just proud! she's gonna let me smoke all my troubles away....goodbye cramps
> 
> View attachment 2004021


Old thread bumpy bump. Did I rep you yet? I don't think so. I'll do that now.


----------



## 408RAIDER (Feb 1, 2012)

my hero! I get to read it all now too. Thanks man.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

408RAIDER said:


> my hero! I get to read it all now too. Thanks man.


You're welcome. Watch out for the flame parts.


----------



## RavenMochi (Feb 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're welcome. Watch out for the flame parts.


Nah, it gives it that flame broiled taste, like burger king.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

RavenMochi said:


> Nah, it gives it that flame broiled taste, like burger king.


It's true. Flame-broiled is better than fried.


----------



## TommyVuitton (May 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looks like Jason Kidd's wife has been named Playmate of the Year. Remember when that used to mean something? Now they'll give it to just any floozy with big fake tits married to a pro athlete. Weak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we have had playboy magazine launch here in South africa and i can tell you that playmate selection is up to shit! We have super hot women here in SA and this is our first ever playmate:



Go figure!


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2012)

TommyVuitton said:


> we have had playboy magazine launch here in South africa and i can tell you that playmate selection is up to shit! We have super hot women here in SA and this is our first ever playmate:
> 
> View attachment 2190821
> 
> Go figure!


Hi, thanks or bumping my old thread!

Yeah, Playboy kinda' sucks now. 

Wow, beautiful girl.


----------



## TommyVuitton (Jun 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hi, thanks or bumping my old thread!
> 
> Yeah, Playboy kinda' sucks now.
> 
> Wow, beautiful girl.


She's ok, believe me when i tell you we got women much more sexi!

Big up on the grow journal, only decent one i could find on the web. Got some beans of the Tahoe on the way, can't wait!


----------



## TommyVuitton (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is a lady worthy of the title playmate!! Dont think she would take it all off though! Daaaaaaaaaam!

Lee Ann Libenburg


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

TommyVuitton said:


> Here is a lady worthy of the title playmate!! Dont think she would take it all off though! Daaaaaaaaaam!
> 
> Lee Ann Libenburg
> 
> View attachment 2194231View attachment 2194232View attachment 2194233


Yeah, she's hot, man. Thanks for sharing the heat.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 15, 2012)

LJ,

I tried calling you and got sent to vm or worse and no returned call. why? your inbox here is full too. you have my #. 

mensabarbie


----------



## TommyVuitton (Jun 30, 2012)

Some more for you jin:


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2012)

TommyVuitton said:


> Some more for you jin: View attachment 2234027View attachment 2234028


Thanks. Va va voom. I especially like the second photo. Props to the photographer.


----------

